# good morning all



## raedean

good morning.
i missed everyone yesterday.i was not on too much as my little grandsons were home from school.they were sick but seemed to revitalize once the school bus left the area.
we are getting 7 days of rain in the next week.
i dont mind cause it will make my veggie seeds pop open.
i found my knitted sweaters i made several years back.
they are very homely.
if i get out my knitting needles-everyone runs away from me cause they are afraid i will be making them something.
i wish everyone a lovely day.


----------



## master of none

good morning raedean. If you would please go out and fan some of that beautiful sky water down to the south east side of ms. My first garden got washed away now this one is struggling with hot dry winds sucking what little moisture that is in the ground away. BUT then we are do much better off than the rest of the country who experienced the tornadoes. Have a Great day una


----------



## PurpleFi

raedean said:


> good morning.
> i missed everyone yesterday.i was not on too much as my little grandsons were home from school.they were sick but seemed to revitalize once the school bus left the area.
> we are getting 7 days of rain in the next week.
> i dont mind cause it will make my veggie seeds pop open.
> i found my knitted sweaters i made several years back.
> they are very homely.
> if i get out my knitting needles-everyone runs away from me cause they are afraid i will be making them something.
> i wish everyone a lovely day.


Had a lovely day thank you. Did a 7 mile walk this morning in the beautiful Surrey country side. Lots of lovely flowers and birds singing their heads off. Nice and sunny and warm. After lunch sat in the garden and worked on my Pisces egg cosy. It's evening time now so it's time for a glass of wine and check my messages.


----------



## raedean

a seven mile walk dear Purplev?? wow.u must be in wonderful shape.good for u.i need to waddle up the road.wow.
sounds so so pretty.what a lovely day for sure.
i found out my little grandson got my glue gun and glued all my glue sticks together to equal about a 3 foot glue stick.
i found that today.i said oh honey,why did u glue all nammys glue sticks together?? He just hopped about and giggled.it does look very funny.


----------



## SailorRae

I'm late....so good evening Rae. I hope you had a great day. I took a mile walk with Digby this morning, did some laundry, scrubbed out my shower and cleaned the toilets :-D ....someone has to do these things and it seems to always be me. DH is driving his red truck around the country making money so we can feed Digby and I can stay home and play, so I'm not complaining. I also did a little scrapbooking....and broke out my knitting needles and got back to work on my Mom's project I'm making. Have a great night! Rae


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oh how I wish I could go walking with you PurpleV! I have gotten a little out of the habit, between the heat and the boredom of the scenery. I did do a yoga class yesterday. I have. again, talked myself out of the housework so desperately needed. I have a 22 year old stepniece who was totally wiped out by the tornado in Joplin, MO so I spent the day going through closet to find clothes big enough and in style enough to send up until she can replace some of her wardrobe. Anxiously waiting for flight attendant daughter to get back from St. Louis, MO with all the bad weather. She took her brand new, expensive car to DFW airport and we had big hail, so I know it will be in bad shape when she gets back. Just hope it's driveable. 

Well, aren't I a ray of sunshine...... Obviously time to shut up and do some knitting..... Happy knitting to all and to all a good night!


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning for yesterday....What a day I had. everything went wrong...Infact I don't think I should have gotten out of bed. Never mind, there was no harm done and I'm laughing about it today. SO good morning for today. How's the response to your husband's book going?


----------



## PENGWIN

I am a day late but Bore da (good morning in Welsh)

Had a busy day yesterday; managed to put a few plants into the garden; two washing loads plus some ironing; starting packing the caravan for next week's holiday and enjoyed a trip to Worcester for lunch and shopping. Flopped in the chair thereafter. Penguin


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh how I wish I could go walking with you PurpleV! I have gotten a little out of the habit, between the heat and the boredom of the scenery. I did do a yoga class yesterday. I have. again, talked myself out of the housework so desperately needed. I have a 22 year old stepniece who was totally wiped out by the tornado in Joplin, MO so I spent the day going through closet to find clothes big enough and in style enough to send up until she can replace some of her wardrobe. Anxiously waiting for flight attendant daughter to get back from St. Louis, MO with all the bad weather. She took her brand new, expensive car to DFW airport and we had big hail, so I know it will be in bad shape when she gets back. Just hope it's driveable.
> 
> Well, aren't I a ray of sunshine...... Obviously time to shut up and do some knitting..... Happy knitting to all and to all a good night!


You're welcome here for a walk anytime. So sorry to hear of all the bad weather you've been having. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## laura1964

my eldest granddaughter had an op yesterday to take her adanoids out and her 2 lot of grommets fitted to try to fix her hearing. it didnt go too well this time and she was quite poorly. still getting there bit more today. its pouring with rain here so shant go out today dont think the dog will mind! i have so many patterns bookmarked i am going to start writing them down in a book i bought yesterday with pretty flowers on so i can start using them, i dont have a printer. the list is getting longer as i keep finding new free patterns links on here!!


----------



## PENGWIN

laura1964 said:


> my eldest granddaughter had an op yesterday to take her adanoids out and her 2 lot of grommets fitted to try to fix her hearing. it didnt go too well this time and she was quite poorly. still getting there bit more today. its pouring with rain here so shant go out today dont think the dog will mind! i have so many patterns bookmarked i am going to start writing them down in a book i bought yesterday with pretty flowers on so i can start using them, i dont have a printer. the list is getting longer as i keep finding new free patterns links on here!!


Guess we are next door neighbours!! Hope all is well with your daughter. The sun is thinking about coming out here in Worcestershire. Penguin


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> laura1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my eldest granddaughter had an op yesterday to take her adanoids out and her 2 lot of grommets fitted to try to fix her hearing. it didnt go too well this time and she was quite poorly. still getting there bit more today. its pouring with rain here so shant go out today dont think the dog will mind! i have so many patterns bookmarked i am going to start writing them down in a book i bought yesterday with pretty flowers on so i can start using them, i dont have a printer. the list is getting longer as i keep finding new free patterns links on here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we are next door neighbours!! Hope all is well with your daughter. The sun is thinking about coming out here in Worcestershire. Penguin
Click to expand...

I too hope your grand daughter continues to improve. We've had our first rain here today for ages.


----------



## jannyjo

Good Morning, 
Going to finish my first pair of socks today . 
So far they've come out great. 
No problems with the pattern. 
and the first one fits nicely. 
Now I just have to stop my grandaughter from walking off with them.
Its 46 out here this morning after haven 70-80 degreese weather seems a bit chilly. 
Out tomatoe plants are up 6" now with all this rain and we've had to cut the grass twice last week. 
I,m NOT complaining. Nice to have warm weather again. Just prayen the tornatoes stay away. 
Have nice days. Always Jannyjo


----------



## grandma susan

Well. today's no better than yesterday hahahaha. I'm going slighlty crackers. Went to a carboot sale and it was pure rubbish, 60 miles we travelled, 60 flipping miles, I ask you, We aren't right in the head. I got absolutely nothing!Oh and yes, by the way, it's Peeeeeee-ing down. Have a nice day !!!! I'm going to have a coffee then FROG some more of my disastrous baby coat. His lordship can make the tea...For a change, It'll be omlettes, it's always b***** omlettes. He makes them nice hahahaha.


----------



## maryrose

hi readean, hope all is well with & your family, nothing new here. i'm in PA but we're gonna have a hot day today so i'm going to enjoy my knitting & crocheting.


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> Well. today's no better than yesterday hahahaha. I'm going slighlty crackers. Went to a carboot sale and it was pure rubbish, 60 miles we travelled, 60 flipping miles, I ask you, We aren't right in the head. I got absolutely nothing!Oh and yes, by the way, it's Peeeeeee-ing down. Have a nice day !!!! I'm going to have a coffee then FROG some more of my disastrous baby coat. His lordship can make the tea...For a change, It'll be omlettes, it's always b***** omlettes. He makes them nice hahahaha.


Omlettes - you're the lucky one. My husband one and only attempt at cooking was liver curry. Fortunately, it was prior to getting married and with that thought in mind, I kept him out the kitchen!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well. today's no better than yesterday hahahaha. I'm going slighlty crackers. Went to a carboot sale and it was pure rubbish, 60 miles we travelled, 60 flipping miles, I ask you, We aren't right in the head. I got absolutely nothing!Oh and yes, by the way, it's Peeeeeee-ing down. Have a nice day !!!! I'm going to have a coffee then FROG some more of my disastrous baby coat. His lordship can make the tea...For a change, It'll be omlettes, it's always b***** omlettes. He makes them nice hahahaha.


Sorry you had such a bad day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better, third time lucky and all that. We've actually had some proper rain today. At the moment it's very windy, sunshine ande black clouds. Off to have a glass of wine before I get dinner and then to knit the socks I started today. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Your name should be Ray-of-sunshine Raedean..you always post positive uplifting posts.

Thanks for sharing,

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla



raedean said:


> good morning.
> i missed everyone yesterday.i was not on too much as my little grandsons were home from school.they were sick but seemed to revitalize once the school bus left the area.
> we are getting 7 days of rain in the next week.
> i dont mind cause it will make my veggie seeds pop open.
> i found my knitted sweaters i made several years back.
> they are very homely.
> if i get out my knitting needles-everyone runs away from me cause they are afraid i will be making them something.
> i wish everyone a lovely day.


----------



## nowlin

Good Evening everyone and greetings from Nova Scotia, Canada
I enjoy reading all your notes. This week-end we are having 
our Apple Blossom Festival. The blossoms are out and so beautiful. Many activities take place this week-end in the 
beautiful Annapolis Valley.
Now I must return to my knitting.....dish clothes.
Happy knitting everyone 
Joan


----------



## raedean

Good evening everyone!
I have been so sucked into the Casey anthony trial.
i get ready with my coffee at 6:30 a.m. and crocheting and knitting piled on my bed.the tv on and there is sit-having a grand day.
so naughty but fun.
i was so happy for american idol and Scotty to win.wow.
I found a 3 foot glue stick yesterday.It seems my little grandson that lives with us...loves my glue gun.He uses it
cause he does alot of crafts.SO i go to clean off the kitchen table and by my glue gun on the table is this huge glue stick.It seems he got the idea to glue each of the ends together to make a long long glue stick.it looks so funny.
have a happy evening everyone!rae


----------



## tammie52

good morning all, nice and dry here for once in belfast, housework all done, so im just having a coffee, while goin threw kp forums, before a shower, then a bit of crochet, have a lovely day. hip hip for friday.lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Builders, plumbers and electricians all over the place. Retreated to the sactuary of my kitchen with socks to knit. Heaven. Only have to stop to make cups of tea for the men, no need to do housework as everything is in such a mess. Bank holiday week end coming up and in typical British fashion rain is forecast. Have a good day everybody.


----------



## grandma susan

Goodmorning it's so cold here this morning. My youngest g.son came to stay last night. their school is closed today for some silly meeting or something but none of us got to know until 3.30 yesterday, It threw parents into panic because they hadn't arranged anything for those children who's parents work. We never had this problem thank goodness. Yo didn't work if you had a family in the "olden" days. I feel quite sorry for parents these days. I'm glad I'm not younger sometimes.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan thats what us grandparents are for aint it, one of my daughters live in the next street to me, and the 3 yr old granddaughter passes my house 3 times a week to go to the child minder, as her mum works, i have her the rest of the week and she always says am i goin to my nannies today, bless her tho i do see her some part of the day every day,


----------



## raedean

good morning dear friends.
today in Portland,oregon is rainy and cold.so what else is new?? i see my iris plant are blooming big yellow flowers.
they are so pretty along with bright pink rhodies and azales.Such a pretty time of the year.
oh,i have to share this funny story with u.Mayo,my 8 yr old grandson sat and wanted me to teach him to knit last nite.oh my.it was so funny.He is sitting with me and his mom and just knitting away.He said i think of lots of inventions and one is smelly yarn.He means scented.i did wonder if there was such a thing?? it would be nice to have a rose doily in the smell of a rose.
he went to show his grandpa and big brother...they said hmm.thats sissy.wah.i hate this.Well thank goodness mama had foreseen this happening.As soon as he wanted to learn...mama said thats so cool.Oh he is knitting along.so funny.hugs and have a wonderful day.rae


----------



## grandma susan

Oh girls,Guess what happened to me.???? I've broken a rib (again). I'm in agony, but I can still knit and message on my KP. I was dusting!! Yes dusting!!How stupid can I get eh? Housework and me never match. I picked up a picture frame and it fell out of my hand. I tried to save it and jerked myself and as I did, I CRACKED...I have osteoperosis and it's been ages since I broke a bone. Darn it...I can't go line dancing tonight. I will have to get comfy on my bed, with my tv, and my chocolates, and my knitting instead. Oh glory, what a life eh? I'll be shouting in pain for about 4 wks now, Probably everytime I move....


----------



## maryrose

to grandma susan, i'm sorry to hear about your condition. i hope you heal up soon.


----------



## raedean

Grandma Susan.i am so sorry u have a broken rib.thats not too fun.
i hope u do not have too much pain.hugs rae


----------



## linkan

raedean said:


> good morning.
> i missed everyone yesterday.i was not on too much as my little grandsons were home from school.they were sick but seemed to revitalize once the school bus left the area.
> we are getting 7 days of rain in the next week.
> i dont mind cause it will make my veggie seeds pop open.
> i found my knitted sweaters i made several years back.
> they are very homely.
> if i get out my knitting needles-everyone runs away from me cause they are afraid i will be making them something.
> i wish everyone a lovely day.


Raedean - ray of sunshine i am size xL and i wont run away feel free to knit me anything your heart desires ! :-D We have had rain here every day but the tornados passed us by thank goodness , others close by have not been so lucky , Good luck on your endeavors


----------



## raedean

dearest linkan
u are so sweet...i thank u.
well i am so happy those tornado's have past u.whew.
hugs rae


----------



## PurpleFi

GrandmaSusan, So sorry you are going to be laid up with a broken rib. I hope it is not too painful. Take care of yourself. I'm sure everone here is wishing you better. With lots of gentle hugs. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

raedean said:


> Grandma Susan.i am so sorry u have a broken rib.thats not too fun.
> i hope u do not have too much pain.hugs rae


Sweetheart ! It's pure agony hahaha. My husband has to hang the washing out. Never mind.. I've broken ribs so many times before I lnow the pain goes after 4-6wks. thanks for you thoughts :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

thankyou purple. I'm going to bed now, oh dear!!!! hahahaha, All my friends are out dancing tonight. I don't suppose I'll get there on Monday neither. boobooooo. I'm never dusting again hahahahaha.  

I just may have to sit on my bed tomorrow with my knitting and TV to watch Judge Judy. I just love that woman...I wish our courts were more like her....Life is sooo hard.....


----------



## maryrose

hi grandma susan, i like watching judge judy too. she also can make us laugh also.


----------



## grandma susan

maryrose said:


> hi grandma susan, i like watching judge judy too. she also can make us laugh also.


she is BRILLIANT.....


----------



## maryrose

hi, your right, we need more judges like her.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> thankyou purple. I'm going to bed now, oh dear!!!! hahahaha, All my friends are out dancing tonight. I don't suppose I'll get there on Monday neither. boobooooo. I'm never dusting again hahahahaha.
> 
> I just may have to sit on my bed tomorrow with my knitting and TV to watch Judge Judy. I just love that woman...I wish our courts were more like her....Life is sooo hard.....


Night night Susan. Catch up with you tomorrow.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> thankyou purple. I'm going to bed now, oh dear!!!! hahahaha, All my friends are out dancing tonight. I don't suppose I'll get there on Monday neither. boobooooo. I'm never dusting again hahahahaha.
> 
> I just may have to sit on my bed tomorrow with my knitting and TV to watch Judge Judy. I just love that woman...I wish our courts were more like her....Life is sooo hard.....


Grandma susan ... ahem i know it hurts but think of it this way ... no dusting for you for at least 4 to 6 weeks !  verdict ... take two knitting needles and crawl into bed and tell us all how goes it in the morning ... repeat daily as necessary ! by the way chocolates and a small glass of red wine is good for the soul and the broken bones  !


----------



## SailorRae

grandma susan said:


> Well. today's no better than yesterday hahahaha. I'm going slighlty crackers. Went to a carboot sale and it was pure rubbish, 60 miles we travelled, 60 flipping miles, I ask you, We aren't right in the head. I got absolutely nothing!Oh and yes, by the way, it's Peeeeeee-ing down. Have a nice day !!!! I'm going to have a coffee then FROG some more of my disastrous baby coat. His lordship can make the tea...For a change, It'll be omlettes, it's always b***** omlettes. He makes them nice hahahaha.


Your post cracked me up.....I'd love to know what a "carboot sale" is

:-D


----------



## PurpleFi

SailorRae said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. today's no better than yesterday hahahaha. I'm going slighlty crackers. Went to a carboot sale and it was pure rubbish, 60 miles we travelled, 60 flipping miles, I ask you, We aren't right in the head. I got absolutely nothing!Oh and yes, by the way, it's Peeeeeee-ing down. Have a nice day !!!! I'm going to have a coffee then FROG some more of my disastrous baby coat. His lordship can make the tea...For a change, It'll be omlettes, it's always b***** omlettes. He makes them nice hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post cracked me up.....I'd love to know what a "carboot sale" is
> 
> :-D
Click to expand...

A carboot sale is where people fill the boot (I think in the US you call it the trunk) of their car with items they want to sell and then go to a field or car park and sell the items. Some of these car boot sales are huge with hundreds of cars.


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou purple. I'm going to bed now, oh dear!!!! hahahaha, All my friends are out dancing tonight. I don't suppose I'll get there on Monday neither. boobooooo. I'm never dusting again hahahahaha.
> 
> I just may have to sit on my bed tomorrow with my knitting and TV to watch Judge Judy. I just love that woman...I wish our courts were more like her....Life is sooo hard.....
> 
> 
> 
> Night night Susan. Catch up with you tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Good morning Susan. I hope you had a comfortable night. Now please take it easy today. Rest those ribs and do that knitting. I'll be checking in on you later. Have a quiet day. Gentle hugs. PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

morning all. wet here in belfast AGAIN i swear to god no one gets rain like we do, i think the sun passes over northern ireland on route to other places, 
susan you get well soon.

not doing a lot today hubbie at work, he might want to go shopping when he comes home, wishing he dont, i hate shopping, food , clothes, any type hate it , well its coffee time then back to reading some more kp. before doing a bit of crocheting, will pop in a bit later and see how you are all doing happy weekend all


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou purple. I'm going to bed now, oh dear!!!! hahahaha, All my friends are out dancing tonight. I don't suppose I'll get there on Monday neither. boobooooo. I'm never dusting again hahahahaha.
> 
> I just may have to sit on my bed tomorrow with my knitting and TV to watch Judge Judy. I just love that woman...I wish our courts were more like her....Life is sooo hard.....
> 
> 
> 
> Night night Susan. Catch up with you tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Hi purple and friends. Today is another good morning. I slept well and as I sit here suffering my KP my husband is hanging washing out on the line, emptying and refilling the dishwasher!!! oh dear me, He's going out soon so I'm all ready to knit with Judge Judy. (I wonder what he'll make for tea? B****omlettes again........... :thumbup: Bless him.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou purple. I'm going to bed now, oh dear!!!! hahahaha, All my friends are out dancing tonight. I don't suppose I'll get there on Monday neither. boobooooo. I'm never dusting again hahahahaha.
> 
> I just may have to sit on my bed tomorrow with my knitting and TV to watch Judge Judy. I just love that woman...I wish our courts were more like her....Life is sooo hard.....
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma susan ... ahem i know it hurts but think of it this way ... no dusting for you for at least 4 to 6 weeks !  verdict ... take two knitting needles and crawl into bed and tell us all how goes it in the morning ... repeat daily as necessary ! by the way chocolates and a small glass of red wine is good for the soul and the broken bones  !
Click to expand...

I do so agree hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> morning all. wet here in belfast AGAIN i swear to god no one gets rain like we do, i think the sun passes over northern ireland on route to other places,
> susan you get well soon.
> 
> not doing a lot today hubbie at work, he might want to go shopping when he comes home, wishing he dont, i hate shopping, food , clothes, any type hate it , well its coffee time then back to reading some more kp. before doing a bit of crocheting, will pop in a bit later and see how you are all doing happy weekend all


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> morning all. wet here in belfast AGAIN i swear to god no one gets rain like we do, i think the sun passes over northern ireland on route to other places,
> susan you get well soon.
> 
> not doing a lot today hubbie at work, he might want to go shopping when he comes home, wishing he dont, i hate shopping, food , clothes, any type hate it , well its coffee time then back to reading some more kp. before doing a bit of crocheting, will pop in a bit later and see how you are all doing happy weekend all


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> morning all. wet here in belfast AGAIN i swear to god no one gets rain like we do, i think the sun passes over northern ireland on route to other places,
> susan you get well soon.
> 
> not doing a lot today hubbie at work, he might want to go shopping when he comes home, wishing he dont, i hate shopping, food , clothes, any type hate it , well its coffee time then back to reading some more kp. before doing a bit of crocheting, will pop in a bit later and see how you are all doing happy weekend all


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> morning all. wet here in belfast AGAIN i swear to god no one gets rain like we do, i think the sun passes over northern ireland on route to other places,
> susan you get well soon.
> 
> not doing a lot today hubbie at work, he might want to go shopping when he comes home, wishing he dont, i hate shopping, food , clothes, any type hate it , well its coffee time then back to reading some more kp. before doing a bit of crocheting, will pop in a bit later and see how you are all doing happy weekend all


I hate shopping of any discription EXCEPT yarn...and as for the rain it's always raining here. Have a good day and c u later.


----------



## raedean

good morning all.hope your day is good.
making a ripple afghan -queen size...
giving the socks a rest.ha ha ha.so hard.i made one with double point socks.
hugs rae


----------



## linkan

Good morning Miss Raedean hope everyone has a wonderful weekend planned ... I get to go to my neices birthday party and give her the hobo bag i made her , i made a charm to hang from it too ! Is it wrong i am so excited to give this to her , she is turning 14 today :-D , i would post a pic but its on my cell and for some reason they wont go to my computer anymore :? i gotta get some batteries for that camera !


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, just getting to go on a picnic tomorrow at a peaceful picnic ground. i'll be bringing my crocheting with me. i hope everyone has a nice memorial holiday.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou purple. I'm going to bed now, oh dear!!!! hahahaha, All my friends are out dancing tonight. I don't suppose I'll get there on Monday neither. boobooooo. I'm never dusting again hahahahaha.
> 
> I just may have to sit on my bed tomorrow with my knitting and TV to watch Judge Judy. I just love that woman...I wish our courts were more like her....Life is sooo hard.....
> 
> 
> 
> Night night Susan. Catch up with you tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi purple and friends. Today is another good morning. I slept well and as I sit here suffering my KP my husband is hanging washing out on the line, emptying and refilling the dishwasher!!! oh dear me, He's going out soon so I'm all ready to knit with Judge Judy. (I wonder what he'll make for tea? B****omlettes again........... :thumbup: Bless him.
Click to expand...

Hi Susan. Hope you took it easy today. How are the ribs feeling. We've spent the day clearing up after the builders. Everything is coming along nicely. Going to work on my sock while I watch Dr Who.. I've seen every episode ever! My grand children think I'm weird. Enjoy your tea. Catch you later.


----------



## SailorRae

PurpleV said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. today's no better than yesterday hahahaha. I'm going slighlty crackers. Went to a carboot sale and it was pure rubbish, 60 miles we travelled, 60 flipping miles, I ask you, We aren't right in the head. I got absolutely nothing!Oh and yes, by the way, it's Peeeeeee-ing down. Have a nice day !!!! I'm going to have a coffee then FROG some more of my disastrous baby coat. His lordship can make the tea...For a change, It'll be omlettes, it's always b***** omlettes. He makes them nice hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post cracked me up.....I'd love to know what a "carboot sale" is
> 
> :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A carboot sale is where people fill the boot (I think in the US you call it the trunk) of their car with items they want to sell and then go to a field or car park and sell the items. Some of these car boot sales are huge with hundreds of cars.
Click to expand...

Thanks....I love learning new things. I hope you feel better soon, so you can go to more "carboot" sales


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all. wet here in belfast AGAIN i swear to god no one gets rain like we do, i think the sun passes over northern ireland on route to other places,
> susan you get well soon.
> 
> not doing a lot today hubbie at work, he might want to go shopping when he comes home, wishing he dont, i hate shopping, food , clothes, any type hate it , well its coffee time then back to reading some more kp. before doing a bit of crocheting, will pop in a bit later and see how you are all doing happy weekend all
> 
> 
> 
> yes now must agree love shopping for yarn hope ur resting
> 
> I hate shopping of any discription EXCEPT yarn...and as for the rain it's always raining here. Have a good day and c u later.
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening all. I've knitted all day!I did the back of a childs aran and did a little bit of my nativity set. You wouldn't beleive thsat I haven't got a flesh pink amongst all the flipping yarn I've got hahaha. Well, I reckon the more rest I get the quicker I'll heal. I made tea today because I wasn't in the mood for eggs. We only had a salad and jacket potatoes.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all. I've knitted all day!I did the back of a childs aran and did a little bit of my nativity set. You wouldn't beleive thsat I haven't got a flesh pink amongst all the flipping yarn I've got hahaha. Well, I reckon the more rest I get the quicker I'll heal. I made tea today because I wasn't in the mood for eggs. We only had a salad and jacket potatoes.


Good evening Grandma Susan. Sounds as if you've been busy with those needles today. Wish I could come up and make you tea. Mind you I love salads. Have a restful night. Sleep well. Gentle hugs. PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

aw thats great news you got a lot done then , and made tea mind you, nothing beats a salad with jacket spuds yum yum, take it easy and ill check in with you tomorrow, just going to bed my self to do a bit of crocheting, sleep well


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou purple. I'm going to bed now, oh dear!!!! hahahaha, All my friends are out dancing tonight. I don't suppose I'll get there on Monday neither. boobooooo. I'm never dusting again hahahahaha.
> 
> I just may have to sit on my bed tomorrow with my knitting and TV to watch Judge Judy. I just love that woman...I wish our courts were more like her....Life is sooo hard.....
> 
> 
> 
> Night night Susan. Catch up with you tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi purple and friends. Today is another good morning. I slept well and as I sit here suffering my KP my husband is hanging washing out on the line, emptying and refilling the dishwasher!!! oh dear me, He's going out soon so I'm all ready to knit with Judge Judy. (I wonder what he'll make for tea? B****omlettes again........... :thumbup: Bless him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Susan. Hope you took it easy today. How are the ribs feeling. We've spent the day clearing up after the builders. Everything is coming along nicely. Going to work on my sock while I watch Dr Who.. I've seen every episode ever! My grand children think I'm weird. Enjoy your tea. Catch you later.
Click to expand...

I LOVE DR. WHO !!!!!! LOVE IT ! I have seen them all too , i just finished watching the new season , my father taped them for me  Small world


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning Grandma Susan, I trust you slept well. How are the ribs this morning. It's rather windy and cool down here in the south. Got to move a four poster bed this morning but after that I think it'll be time to sit andknit. Relax and do you knitting. Take care. Catch you later. PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

morning all. susan hows you today? did you sleep ok? hope every one is well, another wet cold day here this sunday morning, dinner all prepared not by me , by hubbie, that guy loves his food, lol babysitting later have the youngest granddaughter staying over night tonight as her mum is goin to a christening so dont think i will get much crocheting done, got good news yesterday , my eldest granddaughter is leaving primary school in june to go to the( big school ) as we call it and she got in to the one she wanted, her mum is pleased but not at the price its costing her £800.00 a yr for school fees. well must go hubbie made a nice cuppa. so will check in later


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Grandma Susan, I trust you slept well. How are the ribs this morning. It's rather windy and cool down here in the south. Got to move a four poster bed this morning but after that I think it'll be time to sit andknit. Relax and do you knitting. Take care. Catch you later. PurpleV


Hope you've taken care of yourself today Grandma Susan. How are the ribs. Moved the four poster this morning and tidied up a bit. Did some more of my second pair of socks today. Sleep wel.l


----------



## tammie52

morning all.
at last the sun has come out here in belfast on this monday morning still a bit cold tho, but better than the rain 
hows you today susan? hope your feeling a bit better, not stopping long going shopping with hubbie, so will pop in later and see how you all are have a nice morning,


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. |Tammie can you send some of that Belfast sun over here as it;s cloudy and threatening rain and we'ce several tiles off of the roof as the new roof goes on tomorrow. How are you Grandma Susan? I hope you slept well.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone. |Tammie can you send some of that Belfast sun over here as it;s cloudy and threatening rain and we'ce several tiles off of the roof as the new roof goes on tomorrow. How are you Grandma Susan? I hope you slept well.


 you joking right we dont get to see a lot of it as it is, any way its gone past belfast now, hopefully its heading your way, wouldnt you know it as soon as i put washing on line the sun goes, flipping monday, done all the shopping i swear my food bill goes up by 30 pound every fortnight and theres only the 2 of us here, but i do get little extras for the grandkids when they pop round,,,, sweets biscuits fruit, now its time for a bit of crocheting pop in later happing knitting/crocheting what ever your up to today


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. |Tammie can you send some of that Belfast sun over here as it;s cloudy and threatening rain and we'ce several tiles off of the roof as the new roof goes on tomorrow. How are you Grandma Susan? I hope you slept well.
> 
> 
> 
> you joking right we dont get to see a lot of it as it is, any way its gone past belfast now, hopefully its heading your way, wouldnt you know it as soon as i put washing on line the sun goes, flipping monday, done all the shopping i swear my food bill goes up by 30 pound every fortnight and theres only the 2 of us here, but i do get little extras for the grandkids when they pop round,,,, sweets biscuits fruit, now its time for a bit of crocheting pop in later happing knitting/crocheting what ever your up to today
Click to expand...

Sun did reach here, so I hung the washing out and like you it promptly went in! Rain forcast here for later, hope it's not too much as we've some tiles off the roof ready for the roofer tomorrow. Did a long swim this morning so I guess I'll have to sit and knit, crochet, sew - so many projects - not enough time.
ps Have you heard from GrandmaSusan today, I hope she hasn't sneaked out and gone line dancing.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Grandma Susan, I trust you slept well. How are the ribs this morning. It's rather windy and cool down here in the south. Got to move a four poster bed this morning but after that I think it'll be time to sit andknit. Relax and do you knitting. Take care. Catch you later. PurpleV


OMGosh Purple, you have no idea hahaha. My grandboys slept again last night,(I love it) The youngest wriggled his way into my bed sometime through the night. I'm not only sore BUT my flipping internet's been down for 2 days.... I can suffer pain but not lack of my KP. Hahaha. What's been happening ? What have I missed? :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> morning all. susan hows you today? did you sleep ok? hope every one is well, another wet cold day here this sunday morning, dinner all prepared not by me , by hubbie, that guy loves his food, lol babysitting later have the youngest granddaughter staying over night tonight as her mum is goin to a christening so dont think i will get much crocheting done, got good news yesterday , my eldest granddaughter is leaving primary school in june to go to the( big school ) as we call it and she got in to the one she wanted, her mum is pleased but not at the price its costing her £800.00 a yr for school fees. well must go hubbie made a nice cuppa. so will check in later


i relate to you Tammie. My youngest grandson got into the secondary school his brother's in. It's got a really good name and is really hot on dicipline. That's what boys need at school I think. Academically it's very good.

:thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

I told the technician at "orange" that I had important friends on line at a knitting forum and that it was most dire that he get me on line again. I don't think he was very impressed. I think he was from Bombay or somewhere out there.....Do they knit out there?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Grandma Susan, I trust you slept well. How are the ribs this morning. It's rather windy and cool down here in the south. Got to move a four poster bed this morning but after that I think it'll be time to sit andknit. Relax and do you knitting. Take care. Catch you later. PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh Purple, you have no idea hahaha. My grandboys slept again last night,(I love it) The youngest wriggled his way into my bed sometime through the night. I'm not only sore BUT my flipping internet's been down for 2 days.... I can suffer pain but not lack of my KP. Hahaha. What's been happening ? What have I missed? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Glad you're back, we missed you. Thought you'd sneaked off on a line dancing marathon! Hope you are taking iot easy, how's the ribs. I've been making stitch counters and another sock. Roofers come tomorrow so our newe extension is coming along nicely. I expect I'll be on tea duty again, but I can't do any housework so I'll just have to do some knitting. Have a good week. Catch you tomorrow. Hope you have an undisturbed sleep. Big hugs.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Grandma Susan, I trust you slept well. How are the ribs this morning. It's rather windy and cool down here in the south. Got to move a four poster bed this morning but after that I think it'll be time to sit andknit. Relax and do you knitting. Take care. Catch you later. PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh Purple, you have no idea hahaha. My grandboys slept again last night,(I love it) The youngest wriggled his way into my bed sometime through the night. I'm not only sore BUT my flipping internet's been down for 2 days.... I can suffer pain but not lack of my KP. Hahaha. What's been happening ? What have I missed? :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you're back, we missed you. Thought you'd sneaked off on a line dancing marathon! Hope you are taking iot easy, how's the ribs. I've been making stitch counters and another sock. Roofers come tomorrow so our newe extension is coming along nicely. I expect I'll be on tea duty again, but I can't do any housework so I'll just have to do some knitting. Have a good week. Catch you tomorrow. Hope you have an undisturbed sleep. Big hugs.
Click to expand...

Morning! I slept a lot better last night thankyou. Today I'm going to my over 60's. It's a hoot. I sit with all these little biddies and we play bingo hahaha. We play for big money! £1. a line and £3. a full house

:roll: :thumbup: I get really excited !!! and if I'm really lucky then I can win a packet of biscuits in the raffle. Then my friend makes the tea and I help to wash up. I try not to knit while playing bingo in case I miss a number. Tomorrow I'm going with them all on a "bus trip" and if we're very good we'll get fish and chips for tea. I'm not really being sarcastic you know. Some of these ladies don't go very far either through lack of transport, disabled, or just plain lonely. Some of the comments you hear are fantastic.You could'nt make them up! I get a good laugh,and they do me good.It's like being in the nursery class at school. I just go with the flow. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone, Nice to hear from you GrandmaSusan I missed youy when you were off line. Glad you had a better night. Sounds like you've got an action packed day! Now you take it easy and try not to get too excited. The roofers are here and the sun is shining and the kettles on for their tea. Have a good day. Catch you later.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. |Tammie can you send some of that Belfast sun over here as it;s cloudy and threatening rain and we'ce several tiles off of the roof as the new roof goes on tomorrow. How are you Grandma Susan? I hope you slept well.
> 
> 
> 
> you joking right we dont get to see a lot of it as it is, any way its gone past belfast now, hopefully its heading your way, wouldnt you know it as soon as i put washing on line the sun goes, flipping monday, done all the shopping i swear my food bill goes up by 30 pound every fortnight and theres only the 2 of us here, but i do get little extras for the grandkids when they pop round,,,, sweets biscuits fruit, now its time for a bit of crocheting pop in later happing knitting/crocheting what ever your up to today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sun did reach here, so I hung the washing out and like you it promptly went in! Rain forcast here for later, hope it's not too much as we've some tiles off the roof ready for the roofer tomorrow. Did a long swim this morning so I guess I'll have to sit and knit, crochet, sew - so many projects - not enough time.
> ps Have you heard from GrandmaSusan today, I hope she hasn't sneaked out and gone line dancing.
Click to expand...

 i havent seen susan to be honest never got back in here after my last message yesterday as was a bit busy,


----------



## tammie52

good morning all


aw just seen what purple wrote refference susan, so i take it your a bit better, thats good, think im babyitting the devils child this morning, you all may go awww she cant say that you lot dont know her shes got 666,or is it 999on the back of her head, hubbie just laughs at me when i say that, but seriously shes a handful and dont give me a moment from the time she comes in till its home time, glad i only have her 1 day a week tho as child minder has her the other 4, poor jill thats all i can say shes a saint putting with up with our jess lol have a nice day all will try and get back later


----------



## grandma susan

Oh dear me !!!! It's painful watching my husband iron!!!!I'm having to sit here with my laptop on my knee as he is wrestling with his shirts.He looks so clumsy bless him but what a good job he is doing, he irons better than me! I've heard there's a whale been swept in on the tide at Redcar this morning. Thats about 10 miles from us. I hope they get him sorted out. I'd hate anything to happen to it. I'm beginning to think that this topic is becoming a diary hahaha.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all. susan hows you today? did you sleep ok? hope every one is well, another wet cold day here this sunday morning, dinner all prepared not by me , by hubbie, that guy loves his food, lol babysitting later have the youngest granddaughter staying over night tonight as her mum is goin to a christening so dont think i will get much crocheting done, got good news yesterday , my eldest granddaughter is leaving primary school in june to go to the( big school ) as we call it and she got in to the one she wanted, her mum is pleased but not at the price its costing her £800.00 a yr for school fees. well must go hubbie made a nice cuppa. so will check in later
> 
> 
> 
> i relate to you Tammie. My youngest grandson got into the secondary school his brother's in. It's got a really good name and is really hot on dicipline. That's what boys need at school I think. Academically it's very good.
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 we are just concered that she will do well in this school as shes a very quiet personand dont mix well, hopefully the school will help her in this and she will make lots of new friends, take her out of that bedroom of hers, she lives in there only coming out for school , meals and to get washed lol


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> I told the technician at "orange" that I had important friends on line at a knitting forum and that it was most dire that he get me on line again. I don't think he was very impressed. I think he was from Bombay or somewhere out there.....Do they knit out there?


 ha ha had to laugh when i read that, my internet was down last week and hubbie said i was like a bear with a sore head,


----------



## grandma susan

Oh my friends the whale has died....Seemingly it was about 40ft long. All the local tv stations were there. My DIL took boys to see it but when they realised it was going to die they came home, because they get themselves upset over animals. It's a shame. So sad.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Oh my friends the whale has died....Seemingly it was about 40ft long. All the local tv stations were there. My DIL took boys to see it but when they realised it was going to die they came home, because they get themselves upset over animals. It's a shame. So sad.


Just seem it on tv. What a shame. I hope you had a good day Grandma Susan, did you wil at bingo? We now have the timbers on the roof, it looks really good. Bit of a hectic day today as my grand daughter was ill and ended up having to go to hosiptal for all kinds of tests. It seems that she has a bad infection so is now on antibiotics, she's only three and it was all a bit much for her. Anyway I spoke to her on the phone this evening and she is feeling better. Thank goodness. Have a good rest tonight and catch you tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan

Purple don't worry about your grand daughter although it's easier said than done. I'm glad your new roof is on. As for winning at the over 60's, well there was nearly a fight hahaha. Can you imagine these dear little biddies fighting over their raffle tickets. Somebody mixed theirs up with someone else's so when the someone else won on it the little biddie wanted the preasent!!! I don't make this up...
The someone from one table told someone from another table to shut up and that caused a riot. THEN someone had forgotten their hearing aid so the caller had to turn around to face her so that she could lip read. Then we were all told it was heather's birthday so we had to sing happy birthday, which we did! then I asked who the heck Heather was and I was told she didn't come to the over 60's now and she left a couple of years ago. I ask you !!!THEN I won a £1....THEN I won 2 tins of baked beans (which I can't stand) and guess what? I have to go all through it again tomorrow on a bus trip. Lord may I live long enough to come home tomorrow night. We have it on good authority that we are going to Thirsk for fish and chips for tea. Nobody's bothered to tell the poor bus driver this,no doubt someone will put him right.The young girl that runs the over 60's is 10days OVERDUE from giving birth and was a bit restless this afternoon and I only hope she doesn't decide to have it on the bus. Well not until we've had our fish and chips anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Purple don't worry about your grand daughter although it's easier said than done. I'm glad your new roof is on. As for winning at the over 60's, well there was nearly a fight hahaha. Can you imagine these dear little biddies fighting over their raffle tickets. Somebody mixed theirs up with someone else's so when the someone else won on it the little biddie wanted the preasent!!! I don't make this up...
> The someone from one table told someone from another table to shut up and that caused a riot. THEN someone had forgotten their hearing aid so the caller had to turn around to face her so that she could lip read. Then we were all told it was heather's birthday so we had to sing happy birthday, which we did! then I asked who the heck Heather was and I was told she didn't come to the over 60's now and she left a couple of years ago. I ask you !!!THEN I won a £1....THEN I won 2 tins of baked beans (which I can't stand) and guess what? I have to go all through it again tomorrow on a bus trip. Lord may I live long enough to come home tomorrow night. We have it on good authority that we are going to Thirsk for fish and chips for tea. Nobody's bothered to tell the poor bus driver this,no doubt someone will put him right.The young girl that runs the over 60's is 10days OVERDUE from giving birth and was a bit restless this afternoon and I only hope she doesn't decide to have it on the bus. Well not until we've had our fish and chips anyway.


Have you ever considered writing a comedy? Make me and my husband laugh. I'm off to have another second glass of wine. Cheers!


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning everyone. You won't have me popping in today (thank goodness I hear you say) haha. I am all ready and keen to go on my bus trip. I shall keep you all informed if there is anything happening today, Like fights on buses or babies being born. Have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good morning everyone. You won't have me popping in today (thank goodness I hear you say) haha. I am all ready and keen to go on my bus trip. I shall keep you all informed if there is anything happening today, Like fights on buses or babies being born. Have a great day.


Good morning to everyone. GrandmaSusan look forward to the next episode. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. You won't have me popping in today (thank goodness I hear you say) haha. I am all ready and keen to go on my bus trip. I shall keep you all informed if there is anything happening today, Like fights on buses or babies being born. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to everyone. GrandmaSusan look forward to the next episode. Have a great day.
Click to expand...

One time when we went on a biddies trip we all ended up outside scarborough hospital in the bus. Someone had been taken off with stomach pains in an ambulance so we had to pick her up to bring her home with us. That was the day when we'd already booked our fish and chips at a hotel. They were arguing over who would have her fish and chips and who would have her pudidng. Another time we went to a craft fair someone else ended up in hospital and was brought to our bus via ambulance. /she was absolutey drunk as a lord and slept all the way home.


----------



## tammie52

haha im with purple you make me smile, you go girl and have a great day, me im doin nothin. nothing is goin right for me today, lifted rug in living room hung on line for a blow. didnt see rain come , now its soaking wet, dropped the coffee jar and yes theres coffee every were. so thought STOP have a cuppa then start again. WRONG the kettle stopped working think its the fuse, so had a class of coke instead. they say things happen in 3s dont they, so im juts sittin at laptop and not moving till hubbie gets home from work, aint goin to cook tonight either, knowing my luck it will burn or cooker will not work, so its fish/chips for us, roll on bedtime


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Purple don't worry about your grand daughter although it's easier said than done. I'm glad your new roof is on. As for winning at the over 60's, well there was nearly a fight hahaha. Can you imagine these dear little biddies fighting over their raffle tickets. Somebody mixed theirs up with someone else's so when the someone else won on it the little biddie wanted the preasent!!! I don't make this up...
> The someone from one table told someone from another table to shut up and that caused a riot. THEN someone had forgotten their hearing aid so the caller had to turn around to face her so that she could lip read. Then we were all told it was heather's birthday so we had to sing happy birthday, which we did! then I asked who the heck Heather was and I was told she didn't come to the over 60's now and she left a couple of years ago. I ask you !!!THEN I won a £1....THEN I won 2 tins of baked beans (which I can't stand) and guess what? I have to go all through it again tomorrow on a bus trip. Lord may I live long enough to come home tomorrow night. We have it on good authority that we are going to Thirsk for fish and chips for tea. Nobody's bothered to tell the poor bus driver this,no doubt someone will put him right.The young girl that runs the over 60's is 10days OVERDUE from giving birth and was a bit restless this afternoon and I only hope she doesn't decide to have it on the bus. Well not until we've had our fish and chips anyway.


 :-D :-D :-D This is possibly the greatest thing i have ever read and i love to read !!! THIS MADE MY DAY ! I havent laughed this hard in forever , i may just have joined grandma Susan in the broken ribs i laughed so hard ! Thank you so much for sharing this with us all :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> haha im with purple you make me smile, you go girl and have a great day, me im doin nothin. nothing is goin right for me today, lifted rug in living room hung on line for a blow. didnt see rain come , now its soaking wet, dropped the coffee jar and yes theres coffee every were. so thought STOP have a cuppa then start again. WRONG the kettle stopped working think its the fuse, so had a class of coke instead. they say things happen in 3s dont they, so im juts sittin at laptop and not moving till hubbie gets home from work, aint goin to cook tonight either, knowing my luck it will burn or cooker will not work, so its fish/chips for us, roll on bedtime


Hi Tammie, Hope you're not having any more catasttrophies! I have days like that. A bit too frequently for my liking. Take care.


----------



## linkan

Glad you're back, we missed you. Thought you'd sneaked off on a line dancing marathon! Hope you are taking iot easy, how's the ribs. I've been making stitch counters and another sock. Roofers come tomorrow so our newe extension is coming along nicely. I expect I'll be on tea duty again, but I can't do any housework so I'll just have to do some knitting. Have a good week. Catch you tomorrow. Hope you have an undisturbed sleep. Big hugs.[/quote]

What kind of stitch counters ? i never heard of making your own .. Whats that like? Do you have pics? I know i am kinda ignorant in everything about this , i did start a blanket and it looks good so far  but when i hear homemade stitch counters my interest is peaked :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Glad you're back, we missed you. Thought you'd sneaked off on a line dancing marathon! Hope you are taking iot easy, how's the ribs. I've been making stitch counters and another sock. Roofers come tomorrow so our newe extension is coming along nicely. I expect I'll be on tea duty again, but I can't do any housework so I'll just have to do some knitting. Have a good week. Catch you tomorrow. Hope you have an undisturbed sleep. Big hugs.


What kind of stitch counters ? i never heard of making your own .. Whats that like? Do you have pics? I know i am kinda ignorant in everything about this , i did start a blanket and it looks good so far  but when i hear homemade stitch counters my interest is peaked :-D[/quote]

If you go to the Pictures section and look for Homemade stitch counters you will be able to see what I have made. Very useful when using dpns. Happy knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. You won't have me popping in today (thank goodness I hear you say) haha. I am all ready and keen to go on my bus trip. I shall keep you all informed if there is anything happening today, Like fights on buses or babies being born. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to everyone. GrandmaSusan look forward to the next episode. Have a great day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One time when we went on a biddies trip we all ended up outside scarborough hospital in the bus. Someone had been taken off with stomach pains in an ambulance so we had to pick her up to bring her home with us. That was the day when we'd already booked our fish and chips at a hotel. They were arguing over who would have her fish and chips and who would have her pudidng. Another time we went to a craft fair someone else ended up in hospital and was brought to our bus via ambulance. /she was absolutey drunk as a lord and slept all the way home.
Click to expand...

Evening Grandma Susan, Hope you had a good day without too many dramas. Grand daughter is much better and the roof is looking good. Sleep well.


----------



## tammie52

morning all, or should i say its the middle of the night here in belfast. its just after 4 in the morning and i cant sleep, been awake for hours, now the question is do i get up and do my housework, or stay here in bed and play around on laptop, goin out to my crochet class later tht should be fun, hubbie gone to work, hope your well susan and had a good day yesterday, no cnt do it coffee is calling me so i may just get up, have a good day all as i will be out most of today , will try and pop in later if i can.


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning everyone. I'm surrounded by builders, electricians and roofers. Made all the cups of tea so now I guess I'll just have to sit around knitting until they need another cup. There is absolutely no point in doing housework. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Morning everyone. I'm surrounded by builders, electricians and roofers. Made all the cups of tea so now I guess I'll just have to sit around knitting until they need another cup. There is absolutely no point in doing housework. Hope you all have a good day.


I don't blame you, It's hard work just making tea. Nothing happened of any interest on my trip yesterday...Infact it was anything but interesting..hahaha..There's some moaning windgers on this trip. There were some raffle prizes, good ones too, about 20 of them and we had the raffle on the bus. The woman infront of me said to the girl who was selling the tickets "are your prized any good this time because I wasn't happy with what I got last time?" I put my head down and my friend and me were in stitiches. Needless to say that we didn't win anything. Nope, it was quite an uninteresting day. Nothing went wrong, No hospitals, no babies, no snuffing it's. BUT there is another trip coming up on the 30th so if you want me to keep you posted then I will. Have you heard from your sister? :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. I'm surrounded by builders, electricians and roofers. Made all the cups of tea so now I guess I'll just have to sit around knitting until they need another cup. There is absolutely no point in doing housework. Hope you all have a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you, It's hard work just making tea. Nothing happened of any interest on my trip yesterday...Infact it was anything but interesting..hahaha..There's some moaning windgers on this trip. There were some raffle prizes, good ones too, about 20 of them and we had the raffle on the bus. The woman infront of me said to the girl who was selling the tickets "are your prized any good this time because I wasn't happy with what I got last time?" I put my head down and my friend and me were in stitiches. Needless to say that we didn't win anything. Nope, it was quite an uninteresting day. Nothing went wrong, No hospitals, no babies, no snuffing it's. BUT there is another trip coming up on the 30th so if you want me to keep you posted then I will. Have you heard from your sister? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 well your day was better than mine, well when i say mine i really mean hubbie, he was stupid enuff to get caught smoking in his lorry, and now hes got to pay a fine, told him. well you will think twice next time you feel like lighting up in the lorry. other than that im a bit mad, was meant to get my key today of my new apartment but the workers are still in there, so every thing is on hold here my end, aw well tomorrow is a new day


----------



## grandma susan

Morning All, Tammie your poor husband. Oh for goodness sake, he was ONLY lighting a ciggy. It's hardly the crime of the centuary. Who fined him? Please don't tell me that it was the police!!!Haven't they got enough to do? It wasn't a petrol tanker he had was it?I don't know what's the matter with the laws here, they all seem to be aimed at the innocent these days.For goodness sake!!! How dare he do such a thing as light up?


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning to you all. Missed everyone last night asd I was out at a Natural History meeting, the speaker was a bit boring (wish I'd taken my knitting) and when I can home the internety was down. Still it's all ok today and I've spent an hour and a half reading the replies to my IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT post, made me laugh all the way through breakfast. The roofers have nearly finished putting the tiles on and everything is looking good. I'll be 'supervising' from the hammock in between making cups of tea. Glad there were no dramas on your outing yesterday Grandma Susan. How's the ribs? Hope you have a better day Tammie. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Morning All, Tammie your poor husband. Oh for goodness sake, he was ONLY lighting a ciggy. It's hardly the crime of the centuary. Who fined him? Please don't tell me that it was the police!!!Haven't they got enough to do? It wasn't a petrol tanker he had was it?I don't know what's the matter with the laws here, they all seem to be aimed at the innocent these days.For goodness sake!!! How dare he do such a thing as light up?


yes it was the police, and no it wasnt a petrol tanker just a lorry,yes now he says if he sees any one in a lorry smoking hes goin to report them, told him its just sour grapes that you are thinking that now,


----------



## tammie52

purple no it just got worse today, my washing machine wont work, cnt be broke its new, i think its the fuse in the switch behind the washing machine have to wait till hubbie gets in to fix it, so im not doin a lot indoors today, just relaxing have a good day all


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Morning to you all. Missed everyone last night asd I was out at a Natural History meeting, the speaker was a bit boring (wish I'd taken my knitting) and when I can home the internety was down. Still it's all ok today and I've spent an hour and a half reading the replies to my IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT post, made me laugh all the way through breakfast. The roofers have nearly finished putting the tiles on and everything is looking good. I'll be 'supervising' from the hammock in between making cups of tea. Glad there were no dramas on your outing yesterday Grandma Susan. How's the ribs? Hope you have a better day Tammie. Big hugs. PurpleV


WELL, since speaking to yawl, Sarah has had her baby. A girl Maisie. 7lb 9oz. My husband's ECG today has moderately improved. They only gave him a year to live last July and we are 11mths on into that year and he's beginning to improve. Still lots of probs but we are coping.What do Drs know eh? haha. My rib hardly hurts at all, and if this keeps up I will go to line dancing on Monday and dance the slow ones.... Miss out on the "bad boys" tempo!!!! I'm continuing to read this topic now because I've just sat down. Love You All and I'm happy :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning All, Tammie your poor husband. Oh for goodness sake, he was ONLY lighting a ciggy. It's hardly the crime of the centuary. Who fined him? Please don't tell me that it was the police!!!Haven't they got enough to do? It wasn't a petrol tanker he had was it?I don't know what's the matter with the laws here, they all seem to be aimed at the innocent these days.For goodness sake!!! How dare he do such a thing as light up?
> 
> 
> 
> yes it was the police, and no it wasnt a petrol tanker just a lorry,yes now he says if he sees any one in a lorry smoking hes goin to report them, told him its just sour grapes that you are thinking that now,
Click to expand...

I'm so cross that taxpayers money is used to stop smokers in lorries. It all seems petty to me. Would you mind telling us how much he was fined? I can't believe this you know. With all the flipping crime going on in the country. It's flipping motorists every time. We are sitting ducks. Here endeth the second lesson hahaha


----------



## linkan

Glad to hear your ribs are improving gramma susan , and the hubby too ! I wish you all the best both of you on the road to recovery . I can only imagine the wonderful knit projects you have done while down so when do we get some pictures ?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Glad to hear your ribs are improving gramma susan , and the hubby too ! I wish you all the best both of you on the road to recovery . I can only imagine the wonderful knit projects you have done while down so when do we get some pictures ?


When his lordship tells or shows me how to do it..... :thumbup: I might get my 13yrold g.son to show me. :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning All, Tammie your poor husband. Oh for goodness sake, he was ONLY lighting a ciggy. It's hardly the crime of the centuary. Who fined him? Please don't tell me that it was the police!!!Haven't they got enough to do? It wasn't a petrol tanker he had was it?I don't know what's the matter with the laws here, they all seem to be aimed at the innocent these days.For goodness sake!!! How dare he do such a thing as light up?
> 
> 
> 
> yes it was the police, and no it wasnt a petrol tanker just a lorry,yes now he says if he sees any one in a lorry smoking hes goin to report them, told him its just sour grapes that you are thinking that now,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so cross that taxpayers money is used to stop smokers in lorries. It all seems petty to me. Would you mind telling us how much he was fined? I can't believe this you know. With all the flipping crime going on in the country. It's flipping motorists every time. We are sitting ducks. Here endeth the second lesson hahaha
Click to expand...

 he got a 30 pound fine he will learn ,might be the hard way but he will


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your ribs are improving gramma susan , and the hubby too ! I wish you all the best both of you on the road to recovery . I can only imagine the wonderful knit projects you have done while down so when do we get some pictures ?
> 
> 
> 
> When his lordship tells or shows me how to do it..... :thumbup: I might get my 13yrold g.son to show me. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I know how that is as well ... my secret weapon is my 14 yr. old son , my hubby calls him our lil genious because he has fixed my poor lil computer on more than one occasion and when i dont understand the thing he is the first one i run to ... thankfully he is patient with me .." ok Mom , one more time " ... teeheehee


----------



## maryrose

hi, grandma susan, i'm glad you're starting to feel better. i wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## grandma susan

maryrose said:


> hi, grandma susan, i'm glad you're starting to feel better. i wish you a speedy recovery!


Thankyou ,maryrose......


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening everyone, the roof is finished and the fascias and gutters are up and the scaffolding comes down tomorrow. Spent the day sitting in the garden knitting. Glad your ribs and your husband are both improving Grandma Susan, take it steady and don't overdo the line dancing on Monday. 
Tammie, sorry you;ve had sucha a day, hope the week end goes better for you. Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## grandma susan

Right, I'm going off now for the night....I will check in tomorrow morning. I intend to do all sorts tomorrow including planting flowers, putting washing away, and Lord knows what else. That's the idea anyway. I'm off to watch Coronation Street....Night girls


----------



## tammie52

morning all, hope all is well with you grandma, purple thanks, today is of to a good start got all the washing out, hubbie fixed the fuse yesterday. got my date to move yesterday its the end of the month, just in time before the band season over here, dont wana be in the middle of it, any wasy ive promished myself i will do another clear out today, but in what room, kitchen cupboards do need to get sorted , butthen again its like most rooms in this house. its to big, have a nice weekend all, just in case i dont get back on, giggles to herself whos she trying to kid.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. Tammie you're way ahead of me I'm just munching my way through a slice of toast and marmalade. The scaffolders are here taking the scaffolding down, so it'll be nice to see the extension unwrapped. Grandma Susan, how are you doing? Hope everyone has a good week end. Take care PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning, purplev and tammie and anyone else...I'm fine and I'm bucking up courage to go and "mine" my bedroom. God if I take bad in the night the ambulance men will think I've been burgled. Nothings happened here. It's a cold miserable morning. PLUS I didn't put my alarm on and I slept til 9.30. and couldn't care less. Are Tammie and me invited to the unveiling Purplev?


----------



## maryrose

good morning everyone. i hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## grandma susan

Well, today's been very busy. I've dug out the dirt in my bedroom and it's shining like a new pin. I then made the lunch. Then, (really boring) I sat and watched Judge Judy and knitted all afternoon. I've got the little boy next door's jumper just about done. I'm going away in the caravan for 3 days this week so won't be dropping in. I'm not going until Tuesday though and back Friday. Then my DH came in from the garage and he'd been whelding. He'd set himself alight. You should have seen the holes in his jumper. God he's a liability. This isn't the first time, I don't think he was too pleased when I was concerned about his clothes and not him! I knew he was OK so why would I ask?


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Well, today's been very busy. I've dug out the dirt in my bedroom and it's shining like a new pin. I then made the lunch. Then, (really boring) I sat and watched Judge Judy and knitted all afternoon. I've got the little boy next door's jumper just about done. I'm going away in the caravan for 3 days this week so won't be dropping in. I'm not going until Tuesday though and back Friday. Then my DH came in from the garage and he'd been whelding. He'd set himself alight. You should have seen the holes in his jumper. God he's a liability. This isn't the first time, I don't think he was too pleased when I was concerned about his clothes and not him! I knew he was OK so why would I ask?


OH grandma susan you are a hoot . Have fun on your caravan. Love Judge Judy,she is nasty just love it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Goodmorning all. Hope everyone is well. Not quite so sunny here today which is good as I've got to get on a move furniture before I get to the knitting - finishing sock and crochet a hat for grand daughter. Big Sunday hugs to you all.


----------



## grandma susan

good morning my friends. Are you all fine today? I'm not quite up to pas today, so I may just knit hahahaha.I should pot some plants on, but I can't be bothered at this moment. I have such a busy week ahead !!!! going away in the caravan!!! I look at it this way, if I don't look after me then who will? I'm definitely making a move out of this chair now...honest....won't be back until later...I hope DH doesn't set himself alight today. I can't be doing with it. Not on a Sunday....


----------



## maryrose

hi grandma susan, it's good to get away for awhile! i hope you have a very nice & rested time!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good morning, purplev and tammie and anyone else...I'm fine and I'm bucking up courage to go and "mine" my bedroom. God if I take bad in the night the ambulance men will think I've been burgled. Nothings happened here. It's a cold miserable morning. PLUS I didn't put my alarm on and I slept til 9.30. and couldn't care less. Are Tammie and me invited to the unveiling Purplev?


Yes you're invited. The extension looks good without the scaffolding up and guess what it's raining which is good for the garden as well as washing all the dust off the roof and we are watertight. We've been so lucky with the weather it hasn't held up our building at all. The new windows go in later this week. The builders hope to finish by August. Then my husband and I will have to do the decorating, that is if the sun isn't shining. If it is well I'll be out in the hammock knitting. Hope you all have a good week. Going to a crochet club for the first time tomorrow. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## tammie52

oh im late coming in today, i had kids staying over last night, then had a clear out today, hubbie off today so we had a nice quiet lunch together, after we got rid of the kids, then we went out, he bought me the a nintendo dsi, i have the older one, but wnated the one with the camera, so i got it now, am a happy bunny, goin to make him a cuppa, well he was nice to me today, then im goin to crochet for a while, hope every one is well, and i.ll catch up with you lot tomorrow. goin out in morning so will be later in day bye all take care


----------



## grandma susan

Hello, good evening, I've had an eventful day today. The Aran I knitted for next door's little boy was too small... I DID tell them I wasn't happy about the size when I was knitting it, but they new better than me. SO, now I've a little Aran to sell, It'll go very quickly, I've got someone lined up. Then a friend called me to knit 2 cardigans size 16 for the new baby that was nearly born on the trip bus the other day!!! Everything they have is too big. Would I knit 16". I've knit back, sides and 1 sleeve and it looks tiny, so Blow this for a game of soldies,I'm going to knit the next one a size 18".My DH has planted all my pot plants that I've grown in the greenhouse from seed into the garden because I still hurt and couldn't dig.hahaha. What kind of a day have you all had? I'm going off to bed to read a book tonight I think. Tomorrow I must pack some clean pants to go away with. hahaha. I've missed not seeing the family this weekend but I've felt as if I've been there every weekend for weeks and it's not fair to them .I think I'll ring them now.I just love to hear the boy's voices.I'm whittering so it's time to say night....


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, purplev and tammie and anyone else...I'm fine and I'm bucking up courage to go and "mine" my bedroom. God if I take bad in the night the ambulance men will think I've been burgled. Nothings happened here. It's a cold miserable morning. PLUS I didn't put my alarm on and I slept til 9.30. and couldn't care less. Are Tammie and me invited to the unveiling Purplev?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you're invited. The extension looks good without the scaffolding up and guess what it's raining which is good for the garden as well as washing all the dust off the roof and we are watertight. We've been so lucky with the weather it hasn't held up our building at all. The new windows go in later this week. The builders hope to finish by August. Then my husband and I will have to do the decorating, that is if the sun isn't shining. If it is well I'll be out in the hammock knitting. Hope you all have a good week. Going to a crochet club for the first time tomorrow. I'll let you know how I get on.
Click to expand...

I would love you to enjoy your new class tomorrow. I'm at Stitch and Bitch, also known as knit and natter!.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, purplev and tammie and anyone else...I'm fine and I'm bucking up courage to go and "mine" my bedroom. God if I take bad in the night the ambulance men will think I've been burgled. Nothings happened here. It's a cold miserable morning. PLUS I didn't put my alarm on and I slept til 9.30. and couldn't care less. Are Tammie and me invited to the unveiling Purplev?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you're invited. The extension looks good without the scaffolding up and guess what it's raining which is good for the garden as well as washing all the dust off the roof and we are watertight. We've been so lucky with the weather it hasn't held up our building at all. The new windows go in later this week. The builders hope to finish by August. Then my husband and I will have to do the decorating, that is if the sun isn't shining. If it is well I'll be out in the hammock knitting. Hope you all have a good week. Going to a crochet club for the first time tomorrow. I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love you to enjoy your new class tomorrow. I'm at Stitch and Bitch, also known as knit and natter!.
Click to expand...

Night night GrandmaSusan, looking forward to the crochet club. I get together with a few friends every two weeks to quilt, cross stitch, embroider, knit and crochet. We've been getting together for 12 years and our husbands call us the Coven! We have a good laugh and put the world to rights. It's pouring with rain now and I'm so glad the roof is on. Have a good week.


----------



## grandma susan

Thought I'd just say bye until Friday to you all. I can't go on line when I'm away. (thank the Lord I hear you say haha). Tammie, I expect you to have mastered the Nintendo..PurpleV, Will you have been able to paint your extension? If it's anything like this house it'll take a while. I'm going to linedancing tonight, but not dancing. I'm 12 days into my rib healing so I'm not pushing my luck. My teacher has given me special dispensation from the pope to knit....Oh I'll really brass the other knitters off hahaha. Don't know if I'll get back on here before I go in the morning, so, aurevoir, so long! I expect lots of gossip when I return. Love susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Thought I'd just say bye until Friday to you all. I can't go on line when I'm away. (thank the Lord I hear you say haha). Tammie, I expect you to have mastered the Nintendo..PurpleV, Will you have been able to paint your extension? If it's anything like this house it'll take a while. I'm going to linedancing tonight, but not dancing. I'm 12 days into my rib healing so I'm not pushing my luck. My teacher has given me special dispensation from the pope to knit....Oh I'll really brass the other knitters off hahaha. Don't know if I'll get back on here before I go in the morning, so, aurevoir, so long! I expect lots of gossip when I return. Love susan x


If you still around have a good time and we catch up with all the gossip when your'e back. House painting could take a well, but I could always have a Painting party!


----------



## linkan

Gramma Susan .. i think you cursed me .. I cant move or breathe the pain is in my ribs in the back , not a broken rib its the muscle .. i dont know what i did to it but man it hurts ... im not even knitting or crocheting , i finished a hat for the halo of hope thing and i wanted to do some more but i dont know if i will do *anything* for a day or two


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Gramma Susan .. i think you cursed me .. I cant move or breathe the pain is in my ribs in the back , not a broken rib its the muscle .. i dont know what i did to it but man it hurts ... im not even knitting or crocheting , i finished a hat for the halo of hope thing and i wanted to do some more but i dont know if i will do *anything* for a day or two


Sorry you've hurt yourself. Take plenty of warm baths and very gentle exercise. I always have a hot water bottle to hold against the aching places in bed. Hope you're back and knitting soon. Very gentle hug. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Gramma Susan .. i think you cursed me .. I cant move or breathe the pain is in my ribs in the back , not a broken rib its the muscle .. i dont know what i did to it but man it hurts ... im not even knitting or crocheting , i finished a hat for the halo of hope thing and i wanted to do some more but i dont know if i will do *anything* for a day or two


Sweetheart I wouldn't curse you. What in the world have you done? At least you can do some KPing. Hope you are OK by the time I get back :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

morning all
never got a chance to get in here yesterday, hubbie walked the feet of me, goin round the shops picking out wallpaper, paint , flooring, tiles, bathroom stuff, and loads of other stuff for the new house, told him after bout 3 hours of walking, if you dont stop and get a cuppa im goin on strike and you can shop the rest yourself, did the trick he bought me lunch.lol.
likan get well soon, oh grandma is away awww hope she has a good time , aint doin a thing today, its chucking it down with rain here, am crocheting a few bowls for a friend so guess i will get them done today.lol have a nice day all


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> never got a chance to get in here yesterday, hubbie walked the feet of me, goin round the shops picking out wallpaper, paint , flooring, tiles, bathroom stuff, and loads of other stuff for the new house, told him after bout 3 hours of walking, if you dont stop and get a cuppa im goin on strike and you can shop the rest yourself, did the trick he bought me lunch.lol.
> likan get well soon, oh grandma is away awww hope she has a good time , aint doin a thing today, its chucking it down with rain here, am crocheting a few bowls for a friend so guess i will get them done today.lol have a nice day all


Afternoon all and hi Tammie. Met up with a group of friends in a lovely cafe in our local park. Did quite a lot of knitting along with the nattering. Back home to supervise (make tea for) the builders, plumber and plasterer. The new windows arrive tomorrow. It's all go but great fun. Enjoy your new house Tammie, I haven't got round to choosing the paint etc. I don't really mind as long as it goes with purple. Oh I forgot to say that even the tiles on the roof are purple! Lookslike they all want tea again so I'll catch you all later. Hugs


----------



## tammie52

thanks purple reff new house , cant wait now, yes we almost got the paint and walpaper down to a fine art now, i pick the colours, and hubbie pays for it, if it was left to him every wall would be cream, he just cant mix and match like us women can,oh i tell lies he did pick one thing and i said yes to . kitchen flooring black slate tiles.


----------



## linkan

Hey guys .. Just kidding Gramma Susan i know you didnt curse me for real LOL .. I dont know what i did but i still cant move without pain , Under the ribs on the right side .. i am tempted to seek medical attention if this doesnt get better soon ... oh well , im taking it easy and i have even worked on a few hats while in bed with a couple thousand pillows ... Gramma Susan , you got any of that wine left ? lol chocolate ? oh well the hubby is taking food orders so i guess i will put in a request  Talk to you guys again soon .Hope everyone is doing well i know GS wont be back for awhile .. but sounds like everyone else has alot going on right now too ... good days to all of you


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Hey guys .. Just kidding Gramma Susan i know you didnt curse me for real LOL .. I dont know what i did but i still cant move without pain , Under the ribs on the right side .. i am tempted to seek medical attention if this doesnt get better soon ... oh well , im taking it easy and i have even worked on a few hats while in bed with a couple thousand pillows ... Gramma Susan , you got any of that wine left ? lol chocolate ? oh well the hubby is taking food orders so i guess i will put in a request  Talk to you guys again soon .Hope everyone is doing well i know GS wont be back for awhile .. but sounds like everyone else has alot going on right now too ... good days to all of you


Hi Linakin, Hope you had a restful day. I know what pain is like, but knitting is very good at taking your mind off it. Take it easy. Gentle hugs. PurpleV


----------



## PENGWIN

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> never got a chance to get in here yesterday, hubbie walked the feet of me, goin round the shops picking out wallpaper, paint , flooring, tiles, bathroom stuff, and loads of other stuff for the new house, told him after bout 3 hours of walking, if you dont stop and get a cuppa im goin on strike and you can shop the rest yourself, did the trick he bought me lunch.lol.
> likan get well soon, oh grandma is away awww hope she has a good time , aint doin a thing today, its chucking it down with rain here, am crocheting a few bowls for a friend so guess i will get them done today.lol have a nice day all


Bet you don't have to stand and stare at screws for 2 hours before deciding which is the best one for the job. P x


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys .. Just kidding Gramma Susan i know you didnt curse me for real LOL .. I dont know what i did but i still cant move without pain , Under the ribs on the right side .. i am tempted to seek medical attention if this doesnt get better soon ... oh well , im taking it easy and i have even worked on a few hats while in bed with a couple thousand pillows ... Gramma Susan , you got any of that wine left ? lol chocolate ? oh well the hubby is taking food orders so i guess i will put in a request  Talk to you guys again soon .Hope everyone is doing well i know GS wont be back for awhile .. but sounds like everyone else has alot going on right now too ... good days to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Linakin, Hope you had a restful day. I know what pain is like, but knitting is very good at taking your mind off it. Take it easy. Gentle hugs. PurpleV
Click to expand...

Cousin PurpleV will never be beaten I admire her, wish I could be so dogged!


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> never got a chance to get in here yesterday, hubbie walked the feet of me, goin round the shops picking out wallpaper, paint , flooring, tiles, bathroom stuff, and loads of other stuff for the new house, told him after bout 3 hours of walking, if you dont stop and get a cuppa im goin on strike and you can shop the rest yourself, did the trick he bought me lunch.lol.
> likan get well soon, oh grandma is away awww hope she has a good time , aint doin a thing today, its chucking it down with rain here, am crocheting a few bowls for a friend so guess i will get them done today.lol have a nice day all


Evening everyone. Hope you have recovered from all your shopping Tammie. My house has been totally redecorated today with a layer of dust as they are knocking the inside walls down. I just retired to the kitchen and did my knitting. New windows going in tomorrow. Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## linkan

Penguin said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all
> never got a chance to get in here yesterday, hubbie walked the feet of me, goin round the shops picking out wallpaper, paint , flooring, tiles, bathroom stuff, and loads of other stuff for the new house, told him after bout 3 hours of walking, if you dont stop and get a cuppa im goin on strike and you can shop the rest yourself, did the trick he bought me lunch.lol.
> likan get well soon, oh grandma is away awww hope she has a good time , aint doin a thing today, its chucking it down with rain here, am crocheting a few bowls for a friend so guess i will get them done today.lol have a nice day all
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you don't have to stand and stare at screws for 2 hours before deciding which is the best one for the job. P x
Click to expand...

When we painted the hallway i spent an hour deciding which white was the best lol ... my hubby hates the picky part he just shakes his head and puts it together i get to worry over is that white too yellow or too blue-ish i cant wait to see what your renovation looks like i love purple and i picture it so lovely in my head  thanks for the well wishes i am fine as long as i dont move ... am crocheting some hats while i sit now ... so being productive helps right ?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone from a rather cloudy Surrey. Still covered in dust, but no pointing in trying to clean as they are knocking more of the wall down today. 
Hope you had a restful night Linkan. Take it easy and do lots of crochet, I'm sure it will help.
Tammie when do you move into your new house? I bet you're excited.
Hope everybody has a good day and does lots of knitting and crochet. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## linkan

Good evening everyone .. still doing the hats , making a few extra for the kiddies my daughter is babysitting .. they are 3 and 5 yrs. old  sooooo cute too ! Im still hurting i cant decide what the problem is , i should be feeling better by now ... any suggestions ? it hurts under the ribs on the right and wraps around to the back ? this is new to me ... and i no likey at all ... as long as i am sitting up and not moving around it feels better ... I dont have insurance right now so the doctor is out of the question . Hope all of you are doing better than me right now .. thanks Purple v for the well wishes i will post some pics when i finish the hats


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. All the walls that had to be knocked down have been and the rest of the house is still standing. Hurrah! The new windows also went in today. Builders, plumbers and glazers everywhere.
Tammie. heard that there was a tornado in Northern Ireland today, were you affected?
Linkan, do you think you could have pulleda muscle. Have you tried anti inflammatories. It's just a thought as I am not medically trained. If it doesn't get better soon I would go and get yourself checked out, best not to leave these things. In the meantime, take it easy.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. All the walls that had to be knocked down have been and the rest of the house is still standing. Hurrah! The new windows also went in today. Builders, plumbers and glazers everywhere.
> Tammie. heard that there was a tornado in Northern Ireland today, were you affected?
> Linkan, do you think you could have pulleda muscle. Have you tried anti inflammatories. It's just a thought as I am not medically trained. If it doesn't get better soon I would go and get yourself checked out, best not to leave these things. In the meantime, take it easy.


Hiya everyone , I dont know for sure Purple .. i am using ice i cannot take anti - inflammatories though (allergic) ..either way ice and rest ought to see me right in no time at all ... good excuse for some quiet time to get some smaller projects done ... here are two of the crazy hats i made i dont remember who posted the pattern i know thats awful but i will find out again and post the due credit to the pattern maker ..


----------



## tammie52

morning purple never even knew there was a tornado here, till i heard it on news last night before goin to bed, it did pour down with rain tho most of the day, but hey its belfast we never expect anything else only rain,lol as far as the house move, we are goin any day between the 20th and the 26th of june, just waitn on the men finishing it off now as its a brand new apartment . will be glad to get in and get stuck in, living out out of boxes here is no good for me cant find a thing im looking for half the time, i packed things that well hubbie had to go and buy himself new under wear i forgot i packed them all and cant find them in all this mess here.lol hope every one is well. will try and get in later am out all day shopping in morning, then my crochet class this afternoon take care all


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning evryone from a sunny, if a bit chilly, Surrey. Clear skies overnight, lovely moon, brought the temperature down, plus the fact that we have fresh air where a wall used to be. Still the kitchen's nice and warm.
Linkan, glad you're doing ok. Love the hats they look great. Keep taking it easy.
Tammie, glad you weren't affected by the tornado. I can relate the living out of boxes - we have moved everything into the spare room and I don't have anywhere to put clothes until the new wardrobe is built. Still I keep telling myself it won't be long. Then I'll have so much space I won't know what to do with it. Well that's not absolutely true because as soon as the spare room is cleared that is becoming my craft room. I think I'm almost as excited about that as having a new bedroom. 
We've had quite a lot of much needed rain here in the last few days and everything smells so lovely.
Builders are on the first cup of tea and I have a doctor's appointment this morning - I'll take my sock knitting with me. Hope you all have a great day. Catch you later. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone. i hope you all have a good day.


----------



## tammie52

well been out most of the day, started of with a friend in town had a look round some shops, then went for a coffee, had to leave friend in town as she was goin to dentist, i was off up the road to my crochet class. one of the ladies there had a birthday today so me and another lady went out bought a cake a candle and card, got the group to sign the card, when it came time for a cuppa in between the knitting/ crocheting, she was all pleased with the card and loved the cake, teacher give us a new pattern its lovely its for a bedspread popcorn i think its called, so me being me said i,ll buy 5 balls of wool of you to start me off, sorry i said it now, its harder than i thought i used to love doin the popcorn stitch but this has so many stitches as well as the popcorn its confusin, so im left now with 5 balls of wool, no doubt it will go in box till i figure out what i will use it for, im looking for a round table cloth doily pattern, if any of you ladies know were i can find one , point me in the right direction please, well cuppa time. be back later of tomorrow have fun all


----------



## maryrose

hi tammie, what other stitches besides the popcorn stitch is in the pattern? maybe i can help.


----------



## linkan

Hello everyone , It is HOT here in Indiana ..supposed to get a lil bit of rain later but doubt it will cool things off after days of 100 degree weather . Tammie i hope you find all your things put away found n back in order soon i know that is difficult , on the crochet front sometimes i find if i put something down for a day and go back to it that it suddenly seems easier ... worth a shot . . I am feeling some better the hubs let me rest all day yesterday he is a sweety but it is bad for his vacation this week  Purple i still cant wait to see your new addition you have a way of making things sound so lovely  Well , have a geat day all of you ... keep clicking away


----------



## tammie52

maryrose said:


> hi tammie, what other stitches besides the popcorn stitch is in the pattern? maybe i can help.


thers double trebles and sc i no how to do them but i think its because its a lot of chain stitches on a crochet hook, not used to having over 180 chains on hook dont mind them if im doin a circle blanket but not a straight one ill put it away till a day when i can study it a bit more then maybe try again thanks for the offer of help tho was really nice of you, like i said before im really looking to get a doily table cloth done when i fins a pattern as i like doin doilys more lol


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> Hello everyone , It is HOT here in Indiana ..supposed to get a lil bit of rain later but doubt it will cool things off after days of 100 degree weather . Tammie i hope you find all your things put away found n back in order soon i know that is difficult , on the crochet front sometimes i find if i put something down for a day and go back to it that it suddenly seems easier ... worth a shot . . I am feeling some better the hubs let me rest all day yesterday he is a sweety but it is bad for his vacation this week  Purple i still cant wait to see your new addition you have a way of making things sound so lovely  Well , have a geat day all of you ... keep clicking away


will take me a month to find anything i put away , lol but sure ive all the time in the world when i move to sort things out, glad your feeling a bit better now


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening everyone hope you've all had a good day. Glad you are feeling a bit better Linkan, keep taking it easy.
It sounds as if you had fun at your crochet club Tammie. I learnt popcorn stitch on Monday, I'm blowed if I can rememeber how to do it now. Lots of yrns and loops and things.
Must have an early night tonight as the plasterer starts at 7 am! Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## PENGWIN

Bet I'm up before you!


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> Bet I'm up before you!


You usually are! How about bringing me a cup of coffee then?


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet I'm up before you!
> 
> 
> 
> You usually are! How about bringing me a cup of coffee then?
Click to expand...

Probablhy not tomorrow morning, 'ave been out with the train ladies tonight and it is very difficult to focus! It is a miracle that I have been able to touch type this message! P xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet I'm up before you!
> 
> 
> 
> You usually are! How about bringing me a cup of coffee then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probablhy not tomorrow morning, 'ave been out with the train ladies tonight and it is very difficult to focus! It is a miracle that I have been able to touch type this message! P xx
Click to expand...

You'd better have a black coffee now!


----------



## PENGWIN

Oh no, it will spoil that last glass of vino. Even I am thinking it would not be wise. Will let you lnow tomorrow morning! P xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> Oh no, it will spoil that last glass of vino. Even I am thinking it would not be wise. Will let you lnow tomorrow morning! P xx


OK. Night night x


----------



## tammie52

morning all,
well im up from 4 i swear im goin to kill hubbie, next time he wakens me with a cuppa at 3 in the morning, aw i hear you all say that was nice of him, yes it is when im awake. but not when im sleeping, aw well housework all done , might even bake him a cake later, then im goin to clean out a bit more cupboards, im sure ive got a bag somewere with a lot of baby cardighans that i must finish off, think i just need to put a band round them and sew buttons on. will be out tonight for a couple of hours am babysitting, just till 9 then the childminder takes over, as daughter goin out for a meal and a drink with work friends,kids will be in bed so its not to bad, well the baby of 3 will, her big sister whos 11 will no doubt be in her room, have a nice day all whatever your doin bye for now


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone, It's a bright sunny day here in the UK, but not too warm. Temperatures over night went down quite low. The plasterer and the electrician are already working away and I've put an extra jumper on as all the doors (except my kitchen door - this is a no go area for all builders) are open. Have a good day all.


----------



## MrsB

Yesterday was my daughter's last day of her Freshman year of h.s. Although I'm quite proud of her diligent work in maintaining her "A" grades, she will now be in competition with me for the only computer with internet access. She's a SIMS addict that loves to build houses and furniture. She wants to be an architect some day. As for me, I am a voracious reader and learning about knit pattern designing for plus-sizes. Very interesting issues regarding fit and styling. Whenthe sun comes out, I will be weeding the flower beds and attacking the growth of the back yard, where Ginger (a German Shepherd) was last seen :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

I haven't caught up at all. I just want to tell you all that I'm back, I haven't knitted much and I missed you ALL. I've come home to 69 messages. I will get back to my bezzy friends asap...LOVE yawl


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I haven't caught up at all. I just want to tell you all that I'm back, I haven't knitted much and I missed you ALL. I've come home to 69 messages. I will get back to my bezzy friends asap...LOVE yawl


Welcome back Grandma Susan, we mised you too. Hope you had a good time. How's the ribs - I trust you didn't overdo things. Look likes you'll still not be doing much knitting what with all the messages. Catch you later. Hugs from Surrey.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Hey guys .. Just kidding Gramma Susan i know you didnt curse me for real LOL .. I dont know what i did but i still cant move without pain , Under the ribs on the right side .. i am tempted to seek medical attention if this doesnt get better soon ... oh well , im taking it easy and i have even worked on a few hats while in bed with a couple thousand pillows ... Gramma Susan , you got any of that wine left ? lol chocolate ? oh well the hubby is taking food orders so i guess i will put in a request  Talk to you guys again soon .Hope everyone is doing well i know GS wont be back for awhile .. but sounds like everyone else has alot going on right now too ... good days to all of you


Hi. how's your ribs? Mine was at the righthand side also. I must admit though, they seem to be fine now. Are you still in bed? If you've broken a rib in this country they don't do anything with it these days. As for wine and chocolate. Well, I can't stand wine, I have Bacardi and coke on christmas day, BUT ohhhh chocolate!!!!! I visited a chocolate shop on my little hols. I think my eyes were bigger than my belly. I've got that much to get through! I wish I could share it with you, It's definitely a sure cure for cracked ribs. Is your DH looking after you still? I don't think mine ever noticed with me hahaha. (only joking)


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> thanks purple reff new house , cant wait now, yes we almost got the paint and walpaper down to a fine art now, i pick the colours, and hubbie pays for it, if it was left to him every wall would be cream, he just cant mix and match like us women can,oh i tell lies he did pick one thing and i said yes to . kitchen flooring black slate tiles.


sounds lovely Tammie. We have the same agreement with our bank account when DH was working. He put it in and I took it out! Seems to work. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Good evening everyone .. still doing the hats , making a few extra for the kiddies my daughter is babysitting .. they are 3 and 5 yrs. old  sooooo cute too ! Im still hurting i cant decide what the problem is , i should be feeling better by now ... any suggestions ? it hurts under the ribs on the right and wraps around to the back ? this is new to me ... and i no likey at all ... as long as i am sitting up and not moving around it feels better ... I dont have insurance right now so the doctor is out of the question . Hope all of you are doing better than me right now .. thanks Purple v for the well wishes i will post some pics when i finish the hats


linkan, it seems very much like a cracked rib. It'll stop hurting in a couple of weeks and then it starts to heal. There's nothing can be done with them other than time. Digits are a different matter, you gotta strap digits. Take painkillers darlin'. What did you do anyway? Did you jerk yourself? :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

MrsB said:


> Yesterday was my daughter's last day of her Freshman year of h.s. Although I'm quite proud of her diligent work in maintaining her "A" grades, she will now be in competition with me for the only computer with internet access. She's a SIMS addict that loves to build houses and furniture. She wants to be an architect some day. As for me, I am a voracious reader and learning about knit pattern designing for plus-sizes. Very interesting issues regarding fit and styling. Whenthe sun comes out, I will be weeding the flower beds and attacking the growth of the back yard, where Ginger (a German Shepherd) was last seen :roll:


Hi Mrs B Nice to meet you. I'm a plus size too. hahaha. As for your computor ooohhhh I hope you both don't lead to blows. :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys .. Just kidding Gramma Susan i know you didnt curse me for real LOL .. I dont know what i did but i still cant move without pain , Under the ribs on the right side .. i am tempted to seek medical attention if this doesnt get better soon ... oh well , im taking it easy and i have even worked on a few hats while in bed with a couple thousand pillows ... Gramma Susan , you got any of that wine left ? lol chocolate ? oh well the hubby is taking food orders so i guess i will put in a request  Talk to you guys again soon .Hope everyone is doing well i know GS wont be back for awhile .. but sounds like everyone else has alot going on right now too ... good days to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. how's your ribs? Mine was at the righthand side also. I must admit though, they seem to be fine now. Are you still in bed? If you've broken a rib in this country they don't do anything with it these days. As for wine and chocolate. Well, I can't stand wine, I have Bacardi and coke on christmas day, BUT ohhhh chocolate!!!!! I visited a chocolate shop on my little hols. I think my eyes were bigger than my belly. I've got that much to get through! I wish I could share it with you, It's definitely a sure cure for cracked ribs. Is your DH looking after you still? I don't think mine ever noticed with me hahaha. (only joking)
Click to expand...

We thought at first it was a sore muscle so he tried to massage it out ... made it waaaaay worse , they dont do anything here either ... they say to rest laying on the sore side and take lots of deep breaths to expand the rib cage ... not 100% sure that is what it is but it still hurts and i can barely move ....but i have been crocheting hats while resting and have made three so far .. almost four lol ... glad your back Gramma Susan hope you had a good time .. its sewing circle night for me so my sister is picking me up any minute , Love to everyone have a wonderful night !


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone .. still doing the hats , making a few extra for the kiddies my daughter is babysitting .. they are 3 and 5 yrs. old  sooooo cute too ! Im still hurting i cant decide what the problem is , i should be feeling better by now ... any suggestions ? it hurts under the ribs on the right and wraps around to the back ? this is new to me ... and i no likey at all ... as long as i am sitting up and not moving around it feels better ... I dont have insurance right now so the doctor is out of the question . Hope all of you are doing better than me right now .. thanks Purple v for the well wishes i will post some pics when i finish the hats
> 
> 
> 
> linkan, it seems very much like a cracked rib. It'll stop hurting in a couple of weeks and then it starts to heal. There's nothing can be done with them other than time. Digits are a different matter, you gotta strap digits. Take painkillers darlin'. What did you do anyway? Did you jerk yourself? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Summer allergies ... lots of sneezing and coughing ... think i sneezed and  cracked like an egg lol , i take PK for my shoulder so it helps some ... laying down to sleep is tough sitting is better piled with pillows , thanks for the advice


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning all. It's a bit nippy here today. I've got some knitting news this morning. My DH is going out with my son and they are going to mend someone's car. So, that means, I've got to find something to do today that'll keep me amused! I wonder what I can do. I think I'll prepare a lasagne and then sit and knit with Judge Judy. I hope nobody comes for coffee and spoils my day hahaha. Tammie? are you all boxed up? Linkan did you manage the knitting club last night? Puple how's the mess? I love this checking in hahaha. Good morning to anyone else who feels like checking in also.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a chilly Surrey - well it is in my house as I have a large hole in the wall where the new folding doors are going. Even put a vest on today. Thanks for your message GrandmaSusan, we are very lucky and have very neat and tidy builders who do not leave the house in a mess for the week-end. They leave that up to us and we have to clear the lounge and rip out the old flooring today. Can I come and join you knitting? 
Hope your husband has found his underwear Tammie. Are you ready for the move yet.
Linkan, hope you are feeling a bit easier today.
Must go a squirrel is eating the bird seed. Catch you all later. :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi purple V, i just want to thank you for displaying the link to some who were looking for directions to knit socks. the "silver's knitting class" on this forum. it's very helpful to me too.


----------



## tammie52

afternoon all. didnt get a chance to come in this morning, had a call from my eldest last night, oh mum she said please tell me you have some of that yellow wool left? am thinking whys she asking me that, told her yes why whats the problem. oh good she said it seems my granddaughter jess lost her yellow bag in town yesterday and has been a bit upset all last night bout it, so ive been busy making her another one this morning, didnt take long 2 granny squares stitched together with 2 handles done, yep all packed cnt move here for boxes and black bags filled with every thing. no he went and bought more, yes we move between the 2oth and the 26th of june when ever the keys get handed over there mine, oh i love lasangne make my own as well, ops sorry linkan hope your feeling better today , oh better go hubbie made me a cuppa were not long in from shopping have a nice day all


----------



## tammie52

oh forgot to say jess is 3 bless her every thing went in that bag, im just glad there was nothing in it when she lost it


----------



## grandma susan

Well I'm cheesed off now. I've knitted like a hero, Stitched up 2 kiddies cardigans for orders and got the back and left side done on a matinee for an order. I've watched Judge Judy, Columbo, now there's nowt worth watching so I don't want to knit. My Eldest grandson phoned to say him and his brother are coming to stay over so what's for tea? And I'm still waiting. No sign of grandad and daddy and neither answering their phone. Until they get back to daddy's house then My DH can't bring the boys down. We live 30miles from them. This isn't a new thing with DH's phone. He has this touch screen thingthat sings and dances and when I try to phone him it usually doesn't work. If I text him he's deaf as a post and doesn't hear it.I get sick of telling him I worry about him. He's crazy for this phone. flipping crazy. It has that silly sat nav on and twice the stupid woman on it got us lost on our trip to the lakes. I'm moaning!!! yes I am !!! I want my grandboys here hahaha. I need fun!!!How long does it take 4 men to take an engine outof a car eh? nhaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening everyone, Had a big sort out today as we're moving stuff out of the lounge. Managed to get rid of a load of rubbish that we haven't looked at for year. Nice feeling. Didn't manage to do any baking, but turn a heel while I sat in the garden after lunch. Hope you are feeling better with your boys, Grandma Susan. Well done Tammie on making another bag. My grand daughter, also 3, is a bagaholic, must get it from her Nanna. Have a good evening. Hugs.


----------



## linkan

Hello everyone, my sewing circle was nice i managed to make a hat while there and got to visit with my sister and friends to boot  I hope they got you covered up some purple , tamie i hope you have found some order in the moving chaos .... gramma susan i wish to goodness i could be there to share your lasagna its one of my favorites !  when your tv shows fail to inspire there is always music via youtube or the radio to get your needles clicking  We got a 20 minute rain shower and then the heat is back ! 

I am now making my son a beanie while my darling Hubs is putting the polyurethane on the kitchen cabinets ... bless him we have been working on our kitchen remodel for ??? ... oh my 10 MONTHS ... its been a slow lil by lil project but woohoo we are just a few steps away from being done and DONE !!  ... i hope everyone who pops in is enjoying this day and cant wait to talk to you all again soon , like Gramma Susan im hooked , im interested ... wanna check in on everyone and see how they are doing ... hugs to you all


----------



## MrsB

Hello from the Pacific NW - the weather is perfect today, about 73º and sunny. Am working on a new knitting project using a denim boucle yarn. It has been a peaceful day with my daughter spending the w/e at a friend's house. I started cleaning out my workroom closet and realized I have waaaaaaaay too many projects to get started. Hawaiian dresses anyone?


----------



## linkan

MrsB said:


> Hello from the Pacific NW - the weather is perfect today, about 73º and sunny. Am working on a new knitting project using a denim boucle yarn. It has been a peaceful day with my daughter spending the w/e at a friend's house. I started cleaning out my workroom closet and realized I have waaaaaaaay too many projects to get started. Hawaiian dresses anyone?


oh yes please i am an XL thank you LOL ... GOOD day to you with your perfect temperatures , enjoy them for me  waaay too many projects is much nicer than no project :/


----------



## MrsB

Your are in luck, as it turns out. I make Hawaiian summer dress in size XL to 2X. I need to get them listed with eBay when they are ready to be listed in about a week. I gave up on ETSY when I saw that they are no longer upholding the "hand-made only" stipulation.


----------



## tammie52

morning all. dry here for a sunday morning, so hubbie and i got up early and got every thing done, i cleaned living room , he done kitchen and hes prepaired dinner for later, bedroom clean as well as bathroom, told him you should of left bathroom till i had a bath , yes purple bag done and collected last night, bet you feel better after the clear out i did, susan bless you im sure the kids will be there as soon as there done, linkan well done you girl on your hat, dont know what im doing later if we are goin out after lunch or not, will come in later and tell all if we do; have a nice sunday all and be good


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all from rainy Surrey. At last the grass is beginning to grow again. Thank goodness we are water tight here. Hope you all had a good evening last night. More of the same today for me, ripping up flooring and moving furniture, not quite sure where we are going to put it all, but hey ho it's got to be done. Have a good day and catch you all later. Hugs


----------



## grandma susan

I'm just checking in and will get back to you all. I've got the grandboys and am a "TAD" busy hahaha. Hope you are all ok. See you later.


----------



## linkan

Just popping in for a quick hello , My cousins two boys spent the night here last night so i am up and waiting for them to wake ... all i really want to do is crawl back in bed and stay there for a few more days lol . Have a wonderful Sunday everyone ... catch up to you all again soon.


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening one and all, What a day! Linkan how are you feeling? I'm worn out but loved every minute. Tammie what have you been up to? Purple and penguin? Well, They've eventually gone home. They've been as good as gold,as they usually are (for boys)and as soon as mam and dad come on the scene they start! Do any of you find this? They certainly don't get there own way here. I never raise my voice and they know a "no" means NO and not maybe. It's pisitively possing down here tonight. I've put my pot geraniums out in t. (get a life Sue)! I'm going to have an earlyish night because I shared my bed with my 10yr old last night. I had to laugh! He says to me"GRandma!?" "yes" says me. "Did you know that I am of a nervous disposition?" I said I didn't it was news to me, and I had to turn my back to hide me smiling! They are funny these grandkids aren't they? I'm going to stitich and B***ch tomorrow. Are you going to your crochet class Purple? DH is relaxing now watching the Grand Prix, and that's basically it tonight. I hope you all have a good nights sleep. Love you all x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all and happy Monday from a grey overcast Sutrrey. Didn't manage to get back on line last night but did watch the Canadian Grand Prix and do some more of the sock knitting. We had loads of rain yesterday, the garden smells delicious. Finished ripping up the flooring yesterday and don't my arms and back know it! Plasterer arrived at 7.30 and then the builder so it's all go again. I know what you mean Grandma Susan when you say the grndchildren say the funniest things. My 3 year old grand daughter starts every sentence with 'Actually', whilst her 6 year old brother uses words that even I don't understand. No crochet club this week, they only meet once a month, but I'm not sure if I'll be going again.
Going for a swim later to try and loosen up my aching muscles. Have a good week everyone and enjoy your knitting. Big hugs


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all, Yes, it certainly rained yesterday. Today, however, we have sun! with a fair breeze but warmish,(cardigan weather). Purple I think if you have your swim you should catch up on some knitting. I've nothing to report so I'm going in the shower, I'll look in later, have a good day everyone.I think I'm ok to go dancing tonight, I won't go crazy and just dance the slower ones. I bet the thought of us older women kicking their feet in the air is a pretty site hahaha.Believe me it's not


----------



## tammie52

well ive been shopping again, i hate it when hubbie is of work he walks the feet of me, but he did buy me a coffee in town, not doin a lot today, got my eldest granddaughter coming round after school as her mum is working and she dont like her in the house on her own, tho she does have her own key and shes 11, hubbie watching tv now, give him 20 mins and he will be snoring lol rain is not to fat away here, have a nice day all,


----------



## linkan

Its a pretty day here already but the heat is gaining its momentum , Had the Cousin and her two little boys here the last two days and spoiled like they were grandkids ! I dont have any of those yet lol . Just got an email that Joanns has my caron simply soft on sale so may have to go on a splurge this weekend after pay day  The Hubs got the cabinets polyurethaned and some of the handles on em ... Its a silly thing to be excited about i guess but i am. My ribs are still hurting as well as my back but less than yesterday ... oh well it will fix itself in its own time . Have a wonderful day everyone , i am gonna finish my sons hat and work on some for the little cousins the youngest is 6 and he asked me to make one for him last night so i better get on that


----------



## grandma susan

I'm checking in girls. I've been to my Knitting class this afternoon. I've finished another order but got 2 more this afternoon. I'll never get to this nativity scene. haha. I went to dancing tonight, gosh it was warm. My rib is fine but I'm tired because I've not danced for nearly 3 weeks. We are at the hospital in the morning. One of DH's many appointments. It's kidneys tomorrow. It makes a change from the heart clinic. It's all in the same place but a different part of the hospital. It's a wonderful place. I'm always lost in it. I DO always find the coffee shops though! haha. I've got some dog coats knitted by me and my friends to take to the WI charity. I take everybody's knitting in because I'm never away from the place hahaha. I haven't time to be ill, I don't think I could fit it in. But I'm lucky because they are doing DH so much good and looking after him well and keeping him alive for me. 5 weeks come Friday 'til we go on our hols for 3 weeks and counting. The boys are so excited. Sleep well everybody. Love susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. Glad you enjoyed your line dancing Susan and thst your ribs are getting better. Had a nice swim today and when we got back the builders had knocked the wall down between the old lounge and extension, it looks huge with big fold aside doors looking over the garden. Nice and sunny here this afternoon and warmer. Sleep well all, night night hugs.


----------



## DeA

Well girl friends, it is a beautiful day in Colorado today. that means high water for the rivers but that is why we want snow, it comes in handy for thirst and things like that. The garden is growing, which is good considering the price of food nowadays. It is nice to have a breeze instead of a gale and sunshine instead of rain, but in a couple weeks it will just be sunshine. That's Colorado for ya! Just when it gets to the way you like it, It Changes. Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone. I'm up with the larks today. That new silly paperboy we have has once again delivered the wrong paper. DH won't be a happy,chappy. We've just got the boy to put the paper through the mail box and that took some doing. He'd been coming the backway and throwing it over the garden wall. Hence, (I like that word) HENCE, the paper was in shreds on a cold and windy day. I don't know how long it'll take now to get the right paper. Off to the hospital in a couple of hours. DeA, I can't believe you want snow. Isn't this a funny world. I'd give anything for a bit of warmth. It's sunny today but I'm a bit cold. See you all later,when I report in.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a bit warmer today, so 'll send some warmth up to you Susan. The plasterer and electrician were here by 7.30 am, so I've already done the first tea round. I don't drink tea and in the past two months I've made more tea than I have in the whole of my life.Still it keeps the builders happy and that is most important.
My daughter and children are coming to stay tomorrow for three nights while my son in law is taking 30 ten year olds to France. I'm not sure where everyone is going to sleep as all the rooms are piled high with furniture. My grandson has suggested he could sleep in the tree house!
Have a good day everyone. x


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> I'm checking in girls. I've been to my Knitting class this afternoon. I've finished another order but got 2 more this afternoon. I'll never get to this nativity scene. haha. I went to dancing tonight, gosh it was warm. My rib is fine but I'm tired because I've not danced for nearly 3 weeks. We are at the hospital in the morning. One of DH's many appointments. It's kidneys tomorrow. It makes a change from the heart clinic. It's all in the same place but a different part of the hospital. It's a wonderful place. I'm always lost in it. I DO always find the coffee shops though! haha. I've got some dog coats knitted by me and my friends to take to the WI charity. I take everybody's knitting in because I'm never away from the place hahaha. I haven't time to be ill, I don't think I could fit it in. But I'm lucky because they are doing DH so much good and looking after him well and keeping him alive for me. 5 weeks come Friday 'til we go on our hols for 3 weeks and counting. The boys are so excited. Sleep well everybody. Love susan x


good luck to dh and gld your feeling better, you will enjoy your holidays when it comes around


----------



## tammie52

well good morning all . the sun is shinin here in belfast and its a bit warm (the first in younks) washing out housework all done, was meant to be babysittin the devil child this morning from 8 till 5, but her mum rang me at 7 this morning to say, the childminder will have her from 8 till 3, which aint bad i can relax now , hubbie at work just me here, and im goin to do nothing, well i might make a chicken and bacon pie for tea. have a nice day all.


----------



## linkan

Good Morning everyone , It is HOT , HOT , HOT here already , of course over 74 degrees and i want an ice tea !Rain would be nice now ... i think we already had our share a month ago though . I have Lil Alexis and Austin ... 3 and 5 for the day , Not my grandkids but friends of the family. My oldest is only 19 and my youngest 14 . . I am feeling some better although first thing in the morning is a bear ! I do believe my DH and i need a new mattress, maybe that will make a difference  Gramma dance away lady kick those heels as high as you can as long as you can !! Purple ,i gotta say i am a tea LOVER so im with your construction crew on that one ...  Tammie , i have never heard of chicken bacon pie but it sounds just yummy !! how do you make such a thing ? Have a wonderful day everyone !! Im off to make some mac n cheese for the lil ones ....


----------



## DeA

Yes I am weird, I love the snow, The road over the famous Trail Ridge just got plowed open on June 6, the drifts were over 29 feet deep. And some of our ski resorts are still open as when we get rain they get snow which equals more water. Been here here 45 years, most all of my adult life. As much I love the Black Hills in South Dakota, my birth place, Colorado is my home, just like the song in "the unsinkable Molly Brown" movie.
Gotta go - have a great day!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. Had a busy day tidying up the bedrooms ready for my daughter and children to come and stay tomorrow. Bathroom, wardrobe and lobby are now all plastered. Huge delivery of plasterboard and stuff today ready to line the new lounge tomorrow. Also new patio folding doors go in in the next few days. Managed to sit in the garden and do some knitting this afternoon. Got the first lot of purple beads that I ordered, they are lovely. Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## grandma susan

Well everyone good evening. I've spent the last hour and a half trying to get booked into a site near york for 3 days at the beginning of July. At last I've made progress, but I COULD have been on here at my KP. The hospital was an hour's delay this morning and we eventually ended up there for nearly 2 hrs. I told them I had my over 60's to go to so they put a move on hahaha. Luckily the head nurse was a line dancer hahaha (say no more) We have to go back and have more tests on his kidneys but it's a change from his heart! I went to over 60's and won 2 raffles, and £10 on the tote double. I had to share though, so I only got £5. but hey I'm proud of myself. I took the orders in and ended up with 2 more to do. I only charge £5. for a baby coat and that's with yarn, buttons and labour included. It buys my yarn for the next one. I've now got 4 orders waiting. I came home made the tea,and knit the back of a baby's cardigan. We are picking boys up from school tomorrow so we may all end up with fish and chips which saves my DIL and ME cooking tea. Tammie, Purple, Linkan and DeA how's your days been, And ofcourse anyone else who want's to tell me. Tammie and Purple you must be getting sick of the mess now. Have a fab night. I'm going off to bed to watch a documentary at 10pm. I'll take my cheese and crackers hahaha. Love to you all susan x


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. nothing new here except i'm not feeling very well today. i'm just going to relax and enjoy my crocheting.


----------



## grandma susan

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. nothing new here except i'm not feeling very well today. i'm just going to relax and enjoy my crocheting.


Sweetheart, I'm sorry you're not too good. Do you just think it's an "off" day? You let us know tomorrow if you are a bit better. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. nothing new here except i'm not feeling very well today. i'm just going to relax and enjoy my crocheting.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## maryrose

thank you ladies. my whole body is sore from fibromaligia. the weather keeps changing too fast.


----------



## linkan

maryrose said:


> thank you ladies. my whole body is sore from fibromaligia. the weather keeps changing too fast.


Im so sorry your not feeling well, i hope you feel better.


----------



## maryrose

hi, thank you. right now i have the electric heating pad on.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Well everyone good evening. I've spent the last hour and a half trying to get booked into a site near york for 3 days at the beginning of July. At last I've made progress, but I COULD have been on here at my KP. The hospital was an hour's delay this morning and we eventually ended up there for nearly 2 hrs. I told them I had my over 60's to go to so they put a move on hahaha. Luckily the head nurse was a line dancer hahaha (say no more) We have to go back and have more tests on his kidneys but it's a change from his heart! I went to over 60's and won 2 raffles, and £10 on the tote double. I had to share though, so I only got £5. but hey I'm proud of myself. I took the orders in and ended up with 2 more to do. I only charge £5. for a baby coat and that's with yarn, buttons and labour included. It buys my yarn for the next one. I've now got 4 orders waiting. I came home made the tea,and knit the back of a baby's cardigan. We are picking boys up from school tomorrow so we may all end up with fish and chips which saves my DIL and ME cooking tea. Tammie, Purple, Linkan and DeA how's your days been, And ofcourse anyone else who want's to tell me. Tammie and Purple you must be getting sick of the mess now. Have a fab night. I'm going off to bed to watch a documentary at 10pm. I'll take my cheese and crackers hahaha. Love to you all susan x


My day was long .... LOL , I am happy for a little peace  I finished my sons hat i cant wait to give it to him , He comes home Sunday . I will have the cousins and the two lil ones the next two days . Dont know how much i will get done by friday lol but its nice to spend some time with the youngsters... lol I hope everyone has had a wonderful day it turned out to be really lovely here today . Gramma S. I will keep you and your DH in my thoughts and prayers I am glad his heart is not the problem and hope things go right with his kidneys now . Ya'll have a good night and will catch up with you Tomorrow , I am gonna start a new hat , we shall see how far i get LOL :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

maryrose said:


> thank you ladies. my whole body is sore from fibromaligia. the weather keeps changing too fast.


Hi Maryrose, I too have FM so I know how you are feeling. It can be a right pain. Take it easy. I find that knitting helps to keep me occupied when I can do anything else. If you want to chat about it send me a pm. Take care and special hugs. PurpleV xx


----------



## grandma susan

maryrose said:


> thank you ladies. my whole body is sore from fibromaligia. the weather keeps changing too fast.


My DIL has that Maryrose. It's awful, She's not been too good this week either. Some days she can't bear to cuddle the boys or for them to touch her.


----------



## grandma susan

Well good morning all, it's dull and grey but not in my heart. I slept well. It could SNOW today because I intend doing a little (did I say little?) housework. This afternoon we'll go and see those crazy boys. The baby woodpecker's been down already and been fed, It's mum was watching over it. You all have a good,happy and safe day.susanx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. Yesterday I got plastered, today if I don't watch out I'll be stuck to the ceiling.
Maryrose hope you are feeling a bit better today, thinking of you.
Off to get supplies in before the family descend this evening. Hopefully catch you all later that is if my grandchildren let me get near the computer. Have a good day.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Well everyone good evening. I've spent the last hour and a half trying to get booked into a site near york for 3 days at the beginning of July. At last I've made progress, but I COULD have been on here at my KP. The hospital was an hour's delay this morning and we eventually ended up there for nearly 2 hrs. I told them I had my over 60's to go to so they put a move on hahaha. Luckily the head nurse was a line dancer hahaha (say no more) We have to go back and have more tests on his kidneys but it's a change from his heart! I went to over 60's and won 2 raffles, and £10 on the tote double. I had to share though, so I only got £5. but hey I'm proud of myself. I took the orders in and ended up with 2 more to do. I only charge £5. for a baby coat and that's with yarn, buttons and labour included. It buys my yarn for the next one. I've now got 4 orders waiting. I came home made the tea,and knit the back of a baby's cardigan. We are picking boys up from school tomorrow so we may all end up with fish and chips which saves my DIL and ME cooking tea. Tammie, Purple, Linkan and DeA how's your days been, And ofcourse anyone else who want's to tell me. Tammie and Purple you must be getting sick of the mess now. Have a fab night. I'm going off to bed to watch a documentary at 10pm. I'll take my cheese and crackers hahaha. Love to you all susan x


wow you had a full day i see, lucky you on the win, i couldnt even win a fight with my steve, lol well my mess is now confined to one room it is like a junk shop in there, rain here today, new the sun wouldnt last long, got the devils child today so dont no if i will get much crocheting done, have a nice day all


----------



## grandma susan

I've got to tell you girls my husband is doing some DIY today, Lord have mercy. He's drilling through a wall (again) to put a wire (another) through to the TV (once again). I can't breathe! I feel as though if I breathe too loudly there'll be a drama. He never, doesn't go through a pipe, a tube, a wire that (just hapoens) to be behind the wall. One day we had to have the gas people out because he'd dug through a gas pipe. Whatever he does, he does well, BUT it always involves another job. DIY in our house isn't "Do it yourself" it's "Destroy it yourself" I'm going for a cuppa coffee. I've just hung washing out and it looks like rain.I've decided to knit and watch TV. It's safer.


----------



## linkan

Good Morning all .. well the storms are here finally , we needed a litle rain the ground was starting to crack and split from the dry heat . we go from flood to desert it seems .. :/ I got two little ones this morning , the storms are pretty bad so i wont have the other two . I am trying to decide whether or not to crochet another hat ... or to take my baby blanket off my only pair of circular needles and knit a hat  
My daughter started her job today at Dairy Queen , and the DH has gone back to work ... Vacation is over  so its just me and the little ones .
I'm missing my son he wont be back from my sisters till Sunday  
well i am sitting at my table with the window open listening to the rain and am actually getting a chill so i am gonna hop off here grab my shawl and get started on something while the lil ones are playing thier games .
Hope you all have a wonderful day !


----------



## tammie52

morning all 
well i had the kids oveer night, 3 yr old has me up from 4.45, and her elder sister is in the shower for school, i have a full day ahead of me, goin to a womens open day here in my local centre, then lunch witha friend, before i go to my crochet class, oh grandma, i have a brother like your hubbie, if he sayd diy in his house his wife runs as shes knows its goin to cost her more than the job itself, aw linkan you wrap up warm sitting by that window, purple, throw them off tell them its broke and your trying to fix it lol bye all gotta do caitlins hair for school, have fun


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. Pouring with rain in Surrey. Sitting here admist chaos, grand daughter playing with her mum's old dolls house and trying to do my knitting which involves stabbing me with the needles - OUCH! Plasterer is plastering. Husband having breakfast and then we're going swimming. Spoke to Penguin this morning still waiting on her daughter to produce her first grandchild. Hope you are all having a good day, doubt if I'll get much knitting done, too busy playing. But it's all good fun. Hugs


----------



## grandma susan

Morning from sunny north east. My washing got left out over night because I didn't get home from boy's until 10.30ish.It's soaking. What a day! We went to the local retail park which is 30+mls away. I gave in, I'm so sorry, I bought some yarn. There was one of these offers on,you know the ones, Well, my palm itched and I just had to have it. The assistant asked me what I was going to knit but I said I haven't the faintest idea!but could she wrap the 1000gms up small so as my DH wouldn't notice I had it when I went out of the shop. Oh MY Gosh !! His face was a picture. but, I sharp put it right. hahaha. Talking of shopping (which I am) Don't you think that the assistants are getting more friendly and helpful these days? Especially in M&S. Maybe having all the competition is healthy for the customer. Don't know what I'm doing today. We are definitely stopping in. I may go and pot on in my greenhouse. Yawl have a great day.


----------



## linkan

Ok i have some serious jealousy issues forming from something.... where on earth do you all find the energy to do all the things you do in one day and not just collapse from the exhaustion ? I have had the cousins kids here two days back to back and i can barely keep my eyes open , i have had a blast getting to visit with them but i am just tired ! ... i want so bad to pick up my project but i just keep staring at it sitting here at the table with me , I give it a look of longing and my head falls towards the table as i reach for it ............. 
.................... And then the boys run in LOL and i try to jump up and my legs asleep and so i just sit here waiting for the feeling to come back so i can chase the lil boogers down and suggest it may be time for a video or a ...nap ? Nah i wouldnt miss this for a nap , just daydreaming i guess , 
Hope you all have a wonderful day ... hugs !


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Ok i have some serious jealousy issues forming from something.... where on earth do you all find the energy to do all the things you do in one day and not just collapse from the exhaustion ? I have had the cousins kids here two days back to back and i can barely keep my eyes open , i have had a blast getting to visit with them but i am just tired ! ... i want so bad to pick up my project but i just keep staring at it sitting here at the table with me , I give it a look of longing and my head falls towards the table as i reach for it .............
> .................... And then the boys run in LOL and i try to jump up and my legs asleep and so i just sit here waiting for the feeling to come back so i can chase the lil boogers down and suggest it may be time for a video or a ...nap ? Nah i wouldnt miss this for a nap , just daydreaming i guess ,
> Hope you all have a wonderful day ... hugs !


Hey you're not the only one that drops down with tiredness girl. When I've had my G.boys I'm absolutely knac... (shattered)! I can rest when they go home. I've done next to nothing again today except my orders.. I got another one today but I've had to put it on hold until the winter. My friend wants a waiscoat. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. Today my DH mended the taps because they dripped (or so he said). I wasn't aware of what he was doing. Anyway to cut a long story short (which you'll be pleased about) I now have two taps that drip more than they did before and if you turn them on quickly they tend to sing...or, maybe groan! My dishwasher wouldn't work. It stopped halfway through the cycle and beeped all the time. I turned it off and on, it still beeped. I KICKED it hard, it still beeped. I opened it up and closed it, it still beeped. I opened it again and rattled the shelves, closed it up and it still flipping beeped. I went into the garage where he was mending something else and told him about the dishwasher. Then he said it was because he had the water turned off. I've now got 2 taps that drip, sing and groan and a dishwasher with a dent in. He's bought some wood (bless him) to make me a new bird stand. I'll keep you all informed. With you as my pals I don't feel that I'm suffering alone. haha. I hope you've all had a great day today because I know I have. There's never a dull moment in here. Night all....xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all. Grandmas Susan I read your post to my husband, he is now sitting chuckling to himself, probably because he recognizes himself in what you said.
Took my grand daughter swimming today she loves the water and didn't stop for over an hour. When we got home she had a sleep before lunch so I was able to get some knitting done (baby teddy for Penguins grand child, when he/she eventually makes an appearance) Hope you all have a good evening. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all, I'm tired this morning,There's a nip in the air and rain is forcast. Don't know what I'm doing today yet. Any news on penguin? I'll get back to you all later. I'm not up to pas yet. Maybe a snooze on my chair migh haha x


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi everyone. Have you heard the good news. Penguin is a grandma to Adam James who eventually put in an appearance just before midnight last night. Thank goodness I can now stop wearing the carpet out. Grand children still here as well as the builders so not doing much. Had planned a quiet week end but friends decided they are coming for tea on Sunday, but it'll be nice to see them. I'll get back to you all sometime. In the meantime have a good weekend. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:
 

> Hi everyone. Have you heard the good news. Penguin is a grandma to Adam James who eventually put in an appearance just before midnight last night. Thank goodness I can now stop wearing the carpet out. Grand children still here as well as the builders so not doing much. Had planned a quiet week end but friends decided they are coming for tea on Sunday, but it'll be nice to see them. I'll get back to you all sometime. In the meantime have a good weekend. Hugs PurpleV


aw great news on the baby, have a lovely day on sunday with your friends


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Today my DH mended the taps because they dripped (or so he said). I wasn't aware of what he was doing. Anyway to cut a long story short (which you'll be pleased about) I now have two taps that drip more than they did before and if you turn them on quickly they tend to sing...or, maybe groan! My dishwasher wouldn't work. It stopped halfway through the cycle and beeped all the time. I turned it off and on, it still beeped. I KICKED it hard, it still beeped. I opened it up and closed it, it still beeped. I opened it again and rattled the shelves, closed it up and it still flipping beeped. I went into the garage where he was mending something else and told him about the dishwasher. Then he said it was because he had the water turned off. I've now got 2 taps that drip, sing and groan and a dishwasher with a dent in. He's bought some wood (bless him) to make me a new bird stand. I'll keep you all informed. With you as my pals I don't feel that I'm suffering alone. haha. I hope you've all had a great day today because I know I have. There's never a dull moment in here. Night all....xxxx


am laughing here been there done all that you did and more but wont say, ok ill just tell you it cost steve a packetfor new dishwasher cooker and washing machine all with in 3 months of each other,


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone. It's raining. Yesterday was more adventurous than I thought it would be. At 10.45 I got a phone call to say that my youngest GS was running in a relay race for his school at the stadium. All the area schools were entered. Would we go and watch him because dad couldn't get to it, something had cropped up at work. He was running anytime between 11 - 3. Gosh did we rush! We got there 11.45 and he raced with his school at 12ish. That was what I'd call good timing. He was chuffed that we'd got there. However their school came in 4th but hey, who's counting haha. I told him we were proud. The teacher said seeing as he had no more races to run, then, he could come home and needn't go back to school. So, GS had a wonderful afternoon off, with one of those rubbishy mcdonalds thrown in. All in all we didn't get home until 8ish, so never got to dancing. Anyway. I'm pleased for penguin. and purple V. I bet penguin's seen him now. and probably had a nurse off him. Tammy is it next week you move? We, in out little row of houses, are having our road blocked off tomorrow for 8 weeks. There's a new sewerage system getting built. They are closing the main road but say they will give us access. I'm dreading it. My neighbour's already in a frenzy. I might not get back to you today because we are stopping over at my DS. They are going out with friends and the boys are granny sitting. have a brill day all of you. susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Afternoon all, Grandchildren gone home. Bought new tiles for the bathroom. Having a quiet sit down before getting ready for friends visit tomorrow. Must try to get some knitting done or I'll be going to Penguin's with a half finished teddy bear. Hope you all have a good week end.


----------



## linkan

Hello everyone !  i missed everyone yesterday , i didnt get to get near the computer with all the laying around not doing anything else lol . . I took a day off and just sat on the couch with my foot up making my lil 6 yr. old cousin a hat  they are going to visit today and i wanted to get it done ... almost there . 
NOW , i get to start his brothers hat lol ... 
BIG Welcome to little Adam James ! 
I am gonna try to get this house back in order i got to catch up on laundry  No matter how much i try i cant seem to train the laundry to climb in the machine and get going on its own  
Happy weekend to everyone ... I will prolly be absent tomorrow too Im going to my Mother and Fathers for the day and i hate to say they have no internet  So my KP fix will have to be early or really late . lol 
Catch up with you all then ...


----------



## tammie52

morning all 
well its dry but dull here in belfast this morning, hubbie doin little bits of diy here before we move, ie little bit of pasting wallpaper were it started to come off, skirting board back on behind sofa one, all i hear is drilling in the back round, goin to daughters later to take back down the bunk beds she left in my spare room, she wont be happy to see them coming back, but i just aint got the room, after that its dinner time then back to a bit of crocheting, hubbie will curl up on sofa and snore the afternoon away have a nice day all bye


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone from a slightly warmer but cloudy Surrey. Had over 10 hours sleep last night after a busy few days with the grandchildren and being on tender hooks waiting for Penguin's grandchild. Feel nicely refreshed this morning. Off to buy some railings for the juliet balcony in our new bedroom. Then it's bck to make a lemon drizzle cake ready for friends visit this afternoon. Once they have gone I'll have to think about what I need to take with me when I go and stay with Penguin on Tuesday. No rest for the wicked. Have a lovely day everyone and happy Father's Day to all the dads.


----------



## grandma susan

I hope you've all had a good weekend. I went up DS yesterday and never dreamed that I'd just get home now 8.45pm Sunday. son and DH decided to fit air conditionior unit in sons house. OMG!! there's been drilling, yelling shouting down from the loft and passing messages on in chain language so that by the time it got to the reciever it was all wrong. So somebody would get it in the neck for that.Usually me! My DIL is taking exams for her job at school and the work has to be in tomorrow. She typed for 5 hrs and then realised that her PC hadn't saved it.there were many tears and to say that son and her had "words" would be an understatement. The kids were shouting "I'm hungry",so they were in trouble. I put my oar in at the finish. Fed the boys and told all the adults to quit shouting, de-stress and grow up....I'm not too popular now hahaha.Do I Care? nope...The electrician is supposed to be going to DS's tomorrow because the unit has to be wired professionally, thank god for small mercies. I've knitted in between amusing my boys and running after everyone else. I wish I still had two cars, cos I'd have brought the boys down home. Last night was good though, DS and DIL went to party, so boys and DH and me played "total wipeout". We had the quilts on the floor, the pillows buit in towers and we were using them as towers. I was the commentator, then it was my turn. The eldest said he'd commentate so what was my name? DH said I was moby Dick! well, I ask you, was that nice? Anyway I'm unwinding now so my feet are up, my pj's are on and I'm settling down. Hope to speak to you all again tomorrow. love you Susan x


----------



## maryrose

looks like you all are pretty busy. i hope all you ladies are doing okay. i feel alot better today. i'll knitting later after dinner.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all. It's still cloudy here in Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back last night. After our visitors had gone I set to to finish the present for Penguin's grandson. Now just have to sew it up today. 
Susan sounds as if you've had a hectic time, you paint a lovely picture of your escapades. Hope you can take it a bit easier for a few days. How's the ribs?
Well tomorrow I'm off to stay with Penguin to do my knitting course and of course see Adam. Can't wait. That means today I must leave the freezer full of food supplies for my husband and make sure there is plenty of tea and biscuits for the builders.
Hope you all have a good week. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Morning, it's going to be war here today!!!!The road is closed now for 8 wks while the water sewerage men dig holes and look down them then fill them up again. God knows if we'll ever get out in our card or not. I don't want to think about it. We've just found out that we haven't been paid any sick money for 5 weeks. It looks as though the DHS has lost our sick note again. God they ARE hopeless. It's sunny here today but if the week starts like this then Lord knows what we'll be like at the end of it. DH is going to DS's to help again tonight. I'm dancing yeahhhhhh. have a brill day, I hope to check in later.


----------



## Fauldy

Good morning all, hope all is well with you today, cloudy here today but warm. Going to tidy up my garden, then hopefully finish my arran cardigan for my sister......so looking forward to sewing it up..NOT.


----------



## grandma susan

Fauldy said:


> Good morning all, hope all is well with you today, cloudy here today but warm. Going to tidy up my garden, then hopefully finish my arran cardigan for my sister......so looking forward to sewing it up..NOT.


Hi Fauldy. I too, hate sewing things up. I wait until I've got a few and then have a good sewing up session. I wonder why we don't like it?


----------



## grandma susan

hi. it's 2 hrs later and the day is getting worse....Told you didn't I? haha. Blow this for a game of soldiers...I've put coffee in cup. taking a ciggy and hiding round my back garden. Love yawl....


----------



## jbagnall

what is wrong with a homely cardy. i agree with you though my grandsons would run a mile if i so much as mentioned knitting them a sweater. :?:


----------



## linkan

Hello All  I hope everyone had a wonderful Fathers Day weekend . I went to my parents and i took a little knitting with me , I am trying to make some dishcloths in between hat projects ... being a small project it was easiest to carry with me . My son is back home again and all is right with the world again lol , I know it is his summer break from school but i think when he goes to visit his cousins it shouldnt be for a whole week ! The little dalrings are here today , they arent being little darlings but .... we are surviving , i resorted to coloring books already and its only 9:00a.m. Not quite lunch time yet and they are *hyper* 
I wont accomplish much it seems till after 4 p.m. today *sigh*
Have a great one today everyone ... catch up to you all later.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Hello All  I hope everyone had a wonderful Fathers Day weekend . I went to my parents and i took a little knitting with me , I am trying to make some dishcloths in between hat projects ... being a small project it was easiest to carry with me . My son is back home again and all is right with the world again lol , I know it is his summer break from school but i think when he goes to visit his cousins it shouldnt be for a whole week ! The little dalrings are here today , they arent being little darlings but .... we are surviving , i resorted to coloring books already and its only 9:00a.m. Not quite lunch time yet and they are *hyper*
> I wont accomplish much it seems till after 4 p.m. today *sigh*
> Have a great one today everyone ... catch up to you all later.


Hi Linkan, there's lots of hypo stuff going on here today and it's not kids hahaha...DON'T give them anything with sugar in girl. I've had ours all weekend. The only time they go hypo is when mam and dad appears hahaha...Hang on in there girl....


----------



## grandma susan

Well everyone this is me signing off for the night. It's been a queer sort of day. Hassley if you know what I mean. We've had 4 different visitors and I managed to fit in my dancing and stitch and b****h. I'm just unwinding now and I'm off to bed. DH has been helping son again tonight and all is well.The unit is still on the wall !!! which is good for our lot!!! I'll be going to the over 60's tomorrow so maybe have a funny story. Hope you all had a good day. Oh BTW when we went to dancing tonight our route was diverted. A young man 24 had decided to jump from the railway bridge. Poor kid, I can't help but feel sorry for him. My pal doesn't but I do. I don't know what the outcome was but I'll find out tomorrow. Sleep well.Susan x


----------



## tammie52

morning all 
bit dull and overcast here, so washing is goin in the dryer,
susan your like me you say it how it is, i told both my girls off the other day remember one is nearly 31 and other is 27, the older one just walked out she wont answer me back, but the little one, omgosh shes like a tiger, she would stand and face our lord im sure, but mother always know how to bring her down, dont think she will be speaking to me real soon, but hey thats life, as i told the older one i wont take any cheek of them no matter what age they are. baby sitting this morning till 2.30 so wont get a lot done, have a nice day all


----------



## shula

Oh my gosh, you are very humorous such a wonderful way to begin the day, thanks.

The sun is shining the birds are stuffing themselves at the feeders and the hummingbirds are enjoying the sugar water. What could be nicer?

You have a nice day.

Shula (user name)


----------



## PurpleFi

Afternoon everyone. Here staying in Malvern wuth Penguin. Rather long train journey, or rather should I say rather long delays. Still did a lot of knitting. Lovely sunny afternoon here and we've already attacked the wine. Looking forward to my knitting workshop tomorrow. Take care. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Afternoon everyone. Here staying in Malvern wuth Penguin. Rather long train journey, or rather should I say rather long delays. Still did a lot of knitting. Lovely sunny afternoon here and we've already attacked the wine. Looking forward to my knitting workshop tomorrow. Take care. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

shula said:


> Oh my gosh, you are very humorous such a wonderful way to begin the day, thanks.
> 
> The sun is shining the birds are stuffing themselves at the feeders and the hummingbirds are enjoying the sugar water. What could be nicer?
> 
> You have a nice day.
> 
> Shula (user name)


Hi Shula, welcome to our good morning all. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening all....Nice to hear from You purpleV. Tammie I thought you were moving this week? Or am I having more senior moments again. I've been to my Over 60's, I didn't enjoy it. To cut a long story short, someone has been trying to stab someone in the back and I can't stand to see that happen. It's like being at school. Age is NOT and excuse for this sort of thing. SO! YEP you are right, I put my oar in and said a few choice words to that effect. I wasn't too popular with a couple of people, and I HATE bad feeling but I'm not sorry I spoke up. Anyway...enough of that...Next THURSDAY we are all going on another trip....Wait for it...To Skipton. There's B. all there but we are going anyway. We all go for free and get £4. towards our lunch. hahaha. What more out of life can you want eh? Well girls I'm signing off now. I did have a funny story for you but tonight's not the night for it hahaha. Tammy have you heard from your daughter? Give penguin my love purpleV and Shula and everyone else, enjoy the night. x P.S. I'm going on a trip on Friday too. hahahaha


----------



## maryrose

just want to say "hi" to everyone, hope all is well with you ladies, i'm knitting a dishcloth with little houses going across. i have some things to show soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening everyone. Susan sounds as if you at it again. Good for you. Looking forward to yoyur report on the day out to Skipton. You ought to write all your escapades down, it would make fun reading. Settling down to a nice 'quiet' evening. Penguin said Skiton is the furthest north she has been and that she wil be in touch soon. Tammie good luck with the more. I've told my husband that I want the building work finished by the time I go home! Night night everyone.


----------



## shula

Knitting weekend, I am jealous, but have a wonderful time.
I am waiting for news from my son and daughter-in-law if they are having a girl or boy as she wants a cocoon for the baby due the end of November. I can hardly wait until I can pick out the yarn for this new grand child.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all, It's Cool (to say the least) and windy. I think I'm going out with my DH for coffee this morning. Then we might get some groceries in. "what and exciting day ahead of you" I hear you say. Beleive me it won't get no better than this. hahaha. It says on the news that "virgin" atlantic pilots (97%) are going on strike through the Summer...Guess who we are going to fly with?..


----------



## shula

kayaking later today again before the rain arrives for the next few days. Paddling quietly through the water as nature reveals itself ... loons, turtles, geese, frogs, hawks, fish ... along with the view of the mountains, what could be better?


----------



## PurpleFi

Late afternoon all, Jusr finishing the knitting workshop on finishing techniques. BRILLIANT. Why on earth didn't I do something like this years ago! Lovely tutor and nice people on it. Penguin popped in at the end to cause trouble, good job we weren't doing the course together.
Off to meet little Adam this evening. Ooooh what a lovely day I'm having. Take care. PurpleV.


----------



## grandma susan

Glad you are all having a good day. We went for coffee then went on for groceries. DH isn't that good today I don't think. His temp is up a little and he's chilly. I worry so much with his condition, I'm sure he'll be fine. I just get to think he is "normal" and "healthy", then I come down to earth and I remember what the Drs. said last year. We are going to proove them all wrong. Just you wait and see. I'm going to watch the Apprentice tonight and Ive got some chocolate popcorn....Purple you will have seen Adam James by now. Come on back down to earth girl. Goodnight all. I'll talk to you in the morning.


----------



## linkan

So nice to hear everyone is doing well , The little ones are napping so i am stealing a moment to pop on here and give a shout and catch up on anything i might have missed  . Have fun PurpleV i hope that your DH minds you and whips everyone into finishing your room  Gramma Susan how i would love to be a fly on the wall just once .... we sound alot alike actually .
Coming up on finishing a few projects , which means YaY ! i get to start another ...
i sat my knitted baby blanket down and keep frowing at it across the room because i am just not thrilled with it ... i want to take it all out and start over but then i have done so much on it that i dont want to do that either , its inevitable i am going to end up taking it out i should just get it over with already  
Lunch is cleaned up , everyone is happy and not hungry .. think i will settle for a moment and get to work before i start hearing the Nonna Ang's begin ! 
Have a wonderful evening everyone


----------



## grandma susan

girls girls girls. I forgot to tell you about this baby cardigan I'm knitting. It's supposed to be a 22 inch and it's coming out as a 26" hahahaha. I don't think I've ever done this before. Hahahaha ( I'm hysterical) I'm not flipping pulling it out. I'll continue it and take it to the hospital charity shop. I think I might just get back to my nativity for a change. I don't feel I'm having a good week haha. I've fallen out with two people (which is NOT like me) and do you know, It's really bothering me!!! Silly old woman....night all.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all....Nice to hear from You purpleV. Tammie I thought you were moving this week? Or am I having more senior moments again. I've been to my Over 60's, I didn't enjoy it. To cut a long story short, someone has been trying to stab someone in the back and I can't stand to see that happen. It's like being at school. Age is NOT and excuse for this sort of thing. SO! YEP you are right, I put my oar in and said a few choice words to that effect. I wasn't too popular with a couple of people, and I HATE bad feeling but I'm not sorry I spoke up. Anyway...enough of that...Next THURSDAY we are all going on another trip....Wait for it...To Skipton. There's B. all there but we are going anyway. We all go for free and get £4. towards our lunch. hahaha. What more out of life can you want eh? Well girls I'm signing off now. I did have a funny story for you but tonight's not the night for it hahaha. Tammy have you heard from your daughter? Give penguin my love purpleV and Shula and everyone else, enjoy the night. x P.S. I'm going on a trip on Friday too. hahahaha


was meant to move over two weeks ago, but the workmen are still in threre tidying up, im hoping its soon cos our contract runs out on the 11th july on this house and if we dont move befor we will be homeless. and stuff will have to go in storage till the workmen get finished, am goin down this morning to kick some ass, so will tell later how much longer its going to be , purple enjoy your stay and hope the weather stays good for you , have a nice day fri susan tammie


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Evening everyone. Susan sounds as if you at it again. Good for you. Looking forward to yoyur report on the day out to Skipton. You ought to write all your escapades down, it would make fun reading. Settling down to a nice 'quiet' evening. Penguin said Skiton is the furthest north she has been and that she wil be in touch soon. Tammie good luck with the more. I've told my husband that I want the building work finished by the time I go home! Night night everyone.


thanks purple


----------



## linkan

Ok its 5:30 am and my stupid back is giving me fits again , Thought i wait for the meds to kick in and pop in here  
Tammie i know there is nothing like the feeling of a timeline rushing at you ... go kick those Butts in gear girl! Goodluck and keep us informed .
Gramma Susan , i am sure that the ones you fell out with will come around when they see you are right .. Dont feel too bad about it , you spoke only as your conscience demanded ... thats a good thing 
PurpleV... I imagine that getting to be there with the new little one is amazing , I cant wait to be a grandma (yea i can , mine arent ready for that ) LOL Have a Great time while you are there  and congratulations to Penguin..To everyone i may not have mentioned , Have a wonderful day to you too 
Oh yea , question... do any of you make your own dishcloths and towels and if so what material is the best to use for each? i used a Lily sugar n cream cotton for one and i love it and just wondered if there is a preffered yarn more widely used for these? I am wanting to make some apple ones to send to my cousin in the country and she loves the apple motif in her kitchen


----------



## shula

Hi,

I too am having afghan issues with a blanket I pulled out from almost 2 years ago. It is over 3/4s done, but I haven't touched it in over a year. 
I know I must finish it for so many reasons, but seeing a few stitch errors from early on, it is hard for me to finish. Yes, I will complete it anyway as my friend said the errors are hardly noticeable especially to a anyone who is not a knitter. The problem is I see the errors. 
Rainy here today, a great knitting day, but I have too much other stuff to do.
Have a nice day everyone.
Shula


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi everyone, visited little Adam James last night, he is absolutely gorgeous and oh so tiny. Penguin and I have had a lovely time today, Coffee in a craft shop. Then onto Ledbury for lunch and more shopping. Then back home for a collapse in the chairs and do some knitting. Having a really great time, it's lovely to catch up with everything and we are planning our next outing, possibly to the Knitting and Stitching show in London in October. Nice and sunny here in Malvern. Phoned my husband and he says the builders hope to finish at the end of next week. So I'll have to go home tomorrow and start choosing paints and carpets. Have a lovely day everyone. Big hugs PurpleV & Penguin


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i hope you all are doing okay today. i caught a bad chest cold. i can hardly talk. this kind of cold you have to get some good sleep. i'm just going to relax & knit and crochet.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all my bezzy friends. Linkan I'm ok about things now. As for your dishcloths,we don't knit them here. We buy them and they aren't a patch on what you have. With me coming from UK I can't imagine why we would knit them. What kind of yarn do you use? Does it not rot with being wet all the time?I wouldn't mind having a try if I thought it would last. How's your back girl? Girls I've been knitting my nativity today and got nowhere. Just a drop in the ocean. I've knit 2 heads,4hands,2necks,4straps for sandals,4sandals,4feet,1 beard and that's taken me all day. I heated up some lasagne I made yesterday and that's all I've done. It's wet and lousy here. The sewerage men are being very nice and are moving themselves so as we can get out of our drive. We live down a rough track about 200yds from the road. It's nice and private. Tomorrow DH and me are on the firms retired workers trip.We are going to Hemlington and Bridlington. It looks like it could be fish and chips and ice cream tomorrow.This trip is much more select than my over 60's hahaha. Nobody sits with their legs open on the seats and shows you what colour panaloons they are wearing. The raffles are really classy, not a packet of yellow dusters or indeed brasso like on my other trip. If I'm really,really homest it's not a patch on the fun we get on the over 60's neither. We have to catch the bus at 8.15am. I didn't know there WAS such a time.Maryrose, how is your cold? Hi purpleV,penguin and tammie. I haven't much more to write so I'll go now and watch the next episode of emerdale,and coronation Street. If I don't get to yawl in the morning then think of me NOT singing on this POSH bus. love susan xxxx sorry if I missed anyone out, love yawl.......


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Hi everyone, visited little Adam James last night, he is absolutely gorgeous and oh so tiny. Penguin and I have had a lovely time today, Coffee in a craft shop. Then onto Ledbury for lunch and more shopping. Then back home for a collapse in the chairs and do some knitting. Having a really great time, it's lovely to catch up with everything and we are planning our next outing, possibly to the Knitting and Stitching show in London in October. Nice and sunny here in Malvern. Phoned my husband and he says the builders hope to finish at the end of next week. So I'll have to go home tomorrow and start choosing paints and carpets. Have a lovely day everyone. Big hugs PurpleV & Penguin


aw glad you had a lovely time, but im afrais its back to the grindstone for you works calls and all that  tammie


----------



## tammie52

got a stinking headache today been up since 3 but good news got a call, i pick up my keys wed yippie so im on the move soon, might be off line for a few weeks till aol gets fitted to apartment have to get a complete new line in as its a new building and bt says it could take up to 2 weeks, but i can always go to my grandaughters or my youngest daughters house andsit there for a while while using there computer that or buy a dongle will wait and see what hubbie says. have a nice day all


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Hello all my bezzy friends. Linkan I'm ok about things now. As for your dishcloths,we don't knit them here. We buy them and they aren't a patch on what you have. With me coming from UK I can't imagine why we would knit them. What kind of yarn do you use? Does it not rot with being wet all the time?I wouldn't mind having a try if I thought it would last. How's your back girl? Girls I've been knitting my nativity today and got nowhere. Just a drop in the ocean. I've knit 2 heads,4hands,2necks,4straps for sandals,4sandals,4feet,1 beard and that's taken me all day. I heated up some lasagne I made yesterday and that's all I've done. It's wet and lousy here. The sewerage men are being very nice and are moving themselves so as we can get out of our drive. We live down a rough track about 200yds from the road. It's nice and private. Tomorrow DH and me are on the firms retired workers trip.We are going to Hemlington and Bridlington. It looks like it could be fish and chips and ice cream tomorrow.This trip is much more select than my over 60's hahaha. Nobody sits with their legs open on the seats and shows you what colour panaloons they are wearing. The raffles are really classy, not a packet of yellow dusters or indeed brasso like on my other trip. If I'm really,really homest it's not a patch on the fun we get on the over 60's neither. We have to catch the bus at 8.15am. I didn't know there WAS such a time.Maryrose, how is your cold? Hi purpleV,penguin and tammie. I haven't much more to write so I'll go now and watch the next episode of emerdale,and coronation Street. If I don't get to yawl in the morning then think of me NOT singing on this POSH bus. love susan xxxx sorry if I missed anyone out, love yawl.......


hehe have a ball and enjoy the fish and chips


----------



## tammie52

maryrose said:


> hi everyone, i hope you all are doing okay today. i caught a bad chest cold. i can hardly talk. this kind of cold you have to get some good sleep. i'm just going to relax & knit and crochet.


oh hope you get well soon i know how you feel had that over the christmas period and felt lousy. put your feet up nice cuppa maybe a biscuit or 2 and your crochet/knit thats all you need


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi all. Back from my visit to Penguin. Had a great time. No delays on the journey home and I managed to turn the heel of a sock en route. Tammie hope your head is feeling better and I'm glad you've got your move sorted out. Don't be off line for too long, we'll miss you. Susan, hope you enjoyed your post bus trip and the fish and chips. Maryrose hope your cold if getting better. While I was away the plasterer finished up stairs and wre now have tiles in the bathroom. Have a good week-end everyone. Hugs, PurpleV


----------



## linkan

Welcome back home Purple , Congrats Tammie we get to say the same to you on Wednesday right  Tonight is our version i guess of the Stitch and B*@#h .. Yay friday ! I believe tonight i have to help my sister finish a project she has been working on and then i might get to my own , no matter its nice to see all the ladies . 
Have a wonderful weekend everyone !


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i'm starting to get better now from my nasty cold. yesterday was the worst i felt, but today, that run-down feeling left. i'm still coughing which is always the last to go. does anyone know whether bamboo knitting needles are more comfortable to knit with or doesn't it matter which kind of knitting needles you use?


----------



## PurpleFi

maryrose said:


> hi everyone, i'm starting to get better now from my nasty cold. yesterday was the worst i felt, but today, that run-down feeling left. i'm still coughing which is always the last to go. does anyone know whether bamboo knitting needles are more comfortable to knit with or doesn't it matter which kind of knitting needles you use?


Goodmorning one and all. It's been raining here in Surrey, but it is warmer. That means the garden's gone mad!
Maryrose, glad you're feeling better. I've just started to knit with wooden needles. I'm using KnitPr dpns, not sure what wood they are made of, but they are multi coloured and I'm just about to order a set of their interchangable circulars. They feel lovely and have very good points. Have a look on line at http://www.knitpro.eu They are not cheap, but I think they are worth it. You can get them in sets or individually, they also do straight needles. Hope this helps.
While I've been away the builders have really got on and hope to finish by the end of next week. Today my husband and I are going to choose flooring for the bathroom, bedroom and lounge, but we still have to decorate. Have a good week end everyone. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Hello to everyone. Maryrose I hope you are better, Tammie I'm chuffed that you got the keys, and PurpleV, what can I say. You must be feeling lots better with your work getting done. I have been "Nativitising" all day, Gosh it's fiddly. Oh and I watched Judge Judy. Right..guess you want the low down?on the POSH trip? Well, I took my knitting hahaha. I sat and listened to the woman behind me who was talking to another and god she must have been the "gob of the North". She talked constantly about "her Darren", He had a Farrari, which cost him £100.000, He ran luxury kennels,which had heat lamps for the dogs and fitted carpets in the "dorms" he ran his own block paving company, but the men couldn't be left alone to work because they weren't as good as he was at it. The funny bit is he also works full time where my DH worked so he can't be dong that well. What this woman forgot to say was..That "her Darren" was in my son's class at school and he was a little S.D...He's been in more trouble with authorites than enough. Anyway I Digress. I had my fish and chips. Albert wanted them in his hands by the sea but I got my own way and went into a rather nice fish restaraunt. Cod, chips and mushy peas a slice of bread and butter and a cup of tea. God I nearly died, it came to £17. but they were lovely, I thoroughly enjoyed them. Then we went along the prom and had a massive whipped icecream cornet with a flake. Flipping lovely. Today? We've never been off the loo !!!!!. Gosh we are sore....The sewerage men were working this morning, (We've got 8 weeks of this) and they went through a gas pipe. that was 8am. it's now 6pm and the poor woman next door is still off. The gas board are still there now. I was lucky. I wasn't effected, but it's early days yet. haha. If next week is anything like this week I'm staying in bed. OOOOHHHHH forgot to tell you the main thing. I bought some wool off the market. It's james brett baby wool. I've never used it but it looks OK. have any of you used it? I'm in bed for 9pm tonight because I want to watch Miss Marple. Gosh I'm easy pleased. the boys have gone to their other Grandma's so I'll get a lie in. My son is taking DH on the boat tomorrow. My DIL is ill with a bug, caught from the kids in her class (she should get danger money) so tomorrow it's nativity and Judge Judy again. It's all happening here. Love yawl Susan x


----------



## linkan

Like i said i would love to be a fly on the wall just once Gramma Susan LOL ... You know how to tell us what is going on  I love it . 
I will try the same .... here goes 
I woke up early 4:30 am ... took forever to go back to sleep , got mad and just got up around 10:00 or so and took my little basket of goodies into the living room , made a big tall glass of ice tea and started my next crochet project ... another cousin wants a hat and scarf combo ... in pink .
started it .. got mad at it ... took it out , started it again .. was happier with the second go around .
The Hubby came home from work .. we ate a bit of pizza , not very good as it was from the freezer lol
He and our son worked on their cars until dark and then my cousin Jazzmon asked me to keep her boys overnight so she could go out with her mother .. its the mothers boyfriends birthday Sunday ... i said yes , but , its my wonderful Hubbys birthday Sunday too lol ... he's 38 ... 2yrs. younger than me lol ... we just celebrated 21 yrs. together on the 19th (fathers day ) ... fed the boys , put em to bed and here i sit because the dear hubby fell asleep watching old Elvira movies LOL ...and it was HIS idea :/ oh well ... Happy Birthday Honey i love ya  
I hope i did a good job , I am not as good at this as Gramma Susan .. she tickles me with her writings .
Have a wonderful morning everyone ... now that the severe thunderstorms have passed i think i will go to bed and start over better in a few hours


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all from a very sunny and warm Surrey. Spent yesterday stripping - wallpaper that is - as the plasterer is coming back Monday to do downstairs and he's going over the existing walls as well. Can't lift my arms above my head this morning, but that won't stop me knitting! I think I've earned the day off so I'm going to sling the hammock between the trees and stay there all day. I'm going to try and make sense of the samples I did on the knitting workshop and then, when I've done a bit of frogging, I'll finish off a pair of socks. (I got carried away with the decreasing and did too much).
Yesterday my husband put the first coat of paint upstairs on all the ceilings, so his arms ache too. We also bought some lights for the bathroom and had a look at carpets. It's all getting very exciting.
Tammie are you all packed and ready for the move now? Good luck.

Hope you all have a good Sunday. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

morning all
purple all packed ready for the 4th, every thing cancelled sky fone internet tv licinese home insurance banks. house alarm company i bet thers more that ive forgot but will sort that out this week, hubbie made breakfast this morning and prepaired dinner, so i am just down from having a shower and aint doin a thing till dinner time, i will be of line from the 4th for about 2 weeks, got the painters coming in on thurs to do living room kitchen and bedroom then got the tile man to come sat for kitchen and bathroom floor hubbie laying the wooden floor in living room and hall he did all this house so that saves us a bit of money, oh the blind man comes tues to fit the blinds will need a hoilday after all this is done, hubbie was chatting bout it last night will have 2 weeks in tunsia in oct this time last yr we were there then in nov we went to goa in india loved it there, sorry am rambling here so will go now and have a read of kp posts have a nice day all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Not much knitting as I ended up doing more stripping - a Victoria wash stand this time - then varnished it ready to go into the bathroom. Also helped husband put first coat of paint on the new bedroom wall. Think I also managed to paint myself as well! Had supper sitting in the garden, it was still lovely and sunny. Have a good week everyone. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Hello and good evening. I'm getting very excited for you Tammie and hope you are really happy in your move. I would think we'll still be here when you return to us off line. Maryrose I'm pleased your cold is getting better. Purple,your house is going to be a dream house and Linkan you just send me wild with your threads hahaha. Right, down to brass tacks. DH, DS and GS went on the baot and my GS skied for the very first time. We have him on video and I'm proud of him. He phoned me up when he'd skied and he was high as a kite, Higher than when he gets hypo on the PS3!!!and that's high. Now me...So much for the d*** fish and chips. I've spent a lot of the time upstairs in the bathroom. OOOOh am I sore. There's definitely been something wrong with that fish. When I go on my trip on Thursday I'm not having them. Nothing else has happened here today. I've had day to myself. We've got 3 birthdays in our family this week , The oldest GS becomes a teenager, My DIL, and My DIL's dad. I'll keep you all informed. DIL's dad is good fun but her mam is a bit like MRS.BUCKET!!! But she's a lovely person and would do anything for anyone. She has a northern accent like us all up here but tries to talk a bit posh but it doesn't always work. Anyway that's my lot for tonight. DH is watching Top Gear and the TV is too loud for me. God he's deaf...See you all tomorrow. susan x


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Not much knitting as I ended up doing more stripping - a Victoria wash stand this time - then varnished it ready to go into the bathroom. Also helped husband put first coat of paint on the new bedroom wall. Think I also managed to paint myself as well! Had supper sitting in the garden, it was still lovely and sunny. Have a good week everyone. PurpleV


wow that sounds lovely(victoria wash stand) its not purple on the wall is it, lol no im joking im putting aburgine wallpaper on one wall and painting the other 3 in bedroom, well im not the decorater/painter is lol


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good evening. I'm getting very excited for you Tammie and hope you are really happy in your move. I would think we'll still be here when you return to us off line. Maryrose I'm pleased your cold is getting better. Purple,your house is going to be a dream house and Linkan you just send me wild with your threads hahaha. Right, down to brass tacks. DH, DS and GS went on the baot and my GS skied for the very first time. We have him on video and I'm proud of him. He phoned me up when he'd skied and he was high as a kite, Higher than when he gets hypo on the PS3!!!and that's high. Now me...So much for the d*** fish and chips. I've spent a lot of the time upstairs in the bathroom. OOOOh am I sore. There's definitely been something wrong with that fish. When I go on my trip on Thursday I'm not having them. Nothing else has happened here today. I've had day to myself. We've got 3 birthdays in our family this week , The oldest GS becomes a teenager, My DIL, and My DIL's dad. I'll keep you all informed. DIL's dad is good fun but her mam is a bit like MRS.BUCKET!!! But she's a lovely person and would do anything for anyone. She has a northern accent like us all up here but tries to talk a bit posh but it doesn't always work. Anyway that's my lot for tonight. DH is watching Top Gear and the TV is too loud for me. God he's deaf...See you all tomorrow. susan x


oh no more fish/chips for you for a while then lol, thanks for comments reff move yes i think we will be happy, well put it like this we wont hear next doors neighbour blaring his car music when hes not in the car or his bike starting up all the hours of the day /night, did have words with him one night as my steve goes to bed just after 9 at night as hes up at 3 in morning for work, fell on deaf ears tho the next night there was two bikes goin for it , could red at times. my hubbie watches that top gear, well 5 mins of it then hes asleep lol


----------



## tammie52

went to ikes this morning and seen a lovely island for the middle of my kitchen floor, hubbie said i could have it in a couple of weeks bless him, went food shopping oh how i hate that id rather sit in car and let steve do it, but he wont have it, not doin a lot today, have a busy day tommorow steve takin the day off and we are goin to clean all the windows/frames tops of cupboards you name it its getting washed. have a nice day all


----------



## grandma susan

Hi,Ours is not a happy house!!! DS has just had airconditioner fitted by himself and DH, so now he has an old one that stands on his stairs and he doesn't want it, DH said we would have it son. I've just found out about it and I'm going crazy. This "THING" would sit at the top of my stairs, with a pipe sticking out of a bedroom window and hum all night. Can you imagine when I get up in the night falling over this bl***y pipe. I do NOT want it, I WON'T have it. Already I have 2 wardrobe doors belonging to them down the back of my bed. I was supposed to hang onto them for a month or so. Now, 6yrs later they are still here. NOPE, NOT having it, So my little DH is in a moody. Well, he'll have to get out of it. If he can't say no, then let him put it in his garage. That's my moaning for today, thankyou all for listening. My tummy's still dickie but I went to stitch and bi*** and laughed all afternoon. I've just had yet another shower before I go dancing. It's so hot today, but I'm not complaining.DH went with my friends husband to pick up a caravan that they'd bought on ebay and was local, they went this morning, it was only 12 miles away. It was like watching the "last of the summer wine" when thay came back. They got it stuck on friends curb, and broke the jockey wheel! She phones me up and said could I hear the hammering that was going on. I was in stitches. They really are hopeless. Well, I'm going off to dancing now. not having anything to eat again today, maybe tomorrow, I'm getting quite hungry but daren't have anything before I dance. Have a fab night girls...love Susan


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all. Guess what Tammie my husband has agreed that one of the walls in the bedroom can be lilac. Yippee. Finished varnishing the washstand which is staying original pine. The plumber came today to sort out the taps in the bathroom. The builder was putting the skirtings on in the bedroom and the plasterer comes on Wednesday to do down stairs. It is really all coming together now. Bought myself a lovely present, a set of Knitpro wooden interchangable needles and the cables are purple. Now got to find something to knit with them.
Susan, you'd better start eating soon or you'll disappear. Kids do seem to think that their aged parents are just repositories for all their old rubbish. And when you say you don't want it they don't understand and give you that 'poor old thing' look. When I grow up I'm not going to have children!! Only grandchildren.
Take care everyone. Catch you all later. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

I just finished reading all the threads i have missed  .. 
here goes..
PurpleV , congrats on winning the lilac wall , purple is also my favorite color  next step .. deep purple curtains LOL .
Tammie , so happy you are getting your move , we will miss you the two weeks you are gone  i hope that all goes well for you.
Gramma Susan ... Gingerale and crackers , and there are references in some of your posts that i recognized with a smile ... Mrs. Bucket  Last of the Summer Wine  all that is missing is As time goes by > I watch these on Sundays on KET ..  I dont get BBC for some reason , my hubs has to fix that with the cable company ! i have to rely on netflix for my Dr.Who fix !! 
I am working now on a little pink kingston hat for my "other" cousin and a matching scarf , after this i have to move on to a football blanket for the little kiddies Mom whom i have been babysitting for . . yikes 
The one little angel turns 4 on Saturday so i am trying to do a hat and knit a little shawl for her too , i think i may have overdone the WIP's ?? :/ oh well i keep busy that way .. keeps the ticker ticking and all ... ok i mentioned DrWho now i think i will go put that on the T.V. and knit away LOL  
The hubs is taking care of dinner tonight so i get the couch and living room to myself  
Have fun everyone !!


----------



## tammie52

morning all 
been up since 5 i hate it when hubbie is off work he cant lie in, shouldnt complain to much tho hes in the kitchen and cleaned every cupboard out and now hes taking roller bilinds down and putting up the old blinds that was here when we moved in god job we kept them, am babysitting the devils child later from 11- 6, this should be fun, shes not used to steve being her so anything can happen, if we get finished all the chores early i might take them for lunch. tho im meant to be making chicken and mushroom pie for tea tonight will see how the day goes hope all is well with every one and ill try and pop in later befor goin to bed, said that befor and never got the chance to do it but will see, lol bye all


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all. Guess what Tammie my husband has agreed that one of the walls in the bedroom can be lilac. Yippee. Finished varnishing the washstand which is staying original pine. The plumber came today to sort out the taps in the bathroom. The builder was putting the skirtings on in the bedroom and the plasterer comes on Wednesday to do down stairs. It is really all coming together now. Bought myself a lovely present, a set of Knitpro wooden interchangable needles and the cables are purple. Now got to find something to knit with them.
> Susan, you'd better start eating soon or you'll disappear. Kids do seem to think that their aged parents are just repositories for all their old rubbish. And when you say you don't want it they don't understand and give you that 'poor old thing' look. When I grow up I'm not going to have children!! Only grandchildren.
> Take care everyone. Catch you all later. Hugs PurpleV


oh nice one purple ive got my spareroom done in lilac its a lovely refreshing colour i think yes it wont be long now till its all done you enjoy it girl you both worked hard for it,


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Hi,Ours is not a happy house!!! DS has just had airconditioner fitted by himself and DH, so now he has an old one that stands on his stairs and he doesn't want it, DH said we would have it son. I've just found out about it and I'm going crazy. This "THING" would sit at the top of my stairs, with a pipe sticking out of a bedroom window and hum all night. Can you imagine when I get up in the night falling over this bl***y pipe. I do NOT want it, I WON'T have it. Already I have 2 wardrobe doors belonging to them down the back of my bed. I was supposed to hang onto them for a month or so. Now, 6yrs later they are still here. NOPE, NOT having it, So my little DH is in a moody. Well, he'll have to get out of it. If he can't say no, then let him put it in his garage. That's my moaning for today, thankyou all for listening. My tummy's still dickie but I went to stitch and bi*** and laughed all afternoon. I've just had yet another shower before I go dancing. It's so hot today, but I'm not complaining.DH went with my friends husband to pick up a caravan that they'd bought on ebay and was local, they went this morning, it was only 12 miles away. It was like watching the "last of the summer wine" when thay came back. They got it stuck on friends curb, and broke the jockey wheel! She phones me up and said could I hear the hammering that was going on. I was in stitches. They really are hopeless. Well, I'm going off to dancing now. not having anything to eat again today, maybe tomorrow, I'm getting quite hungry but daren't have anything before I dance. Have a fab night girls...love Susan


yes i agree with purple you should start to eat, even if its just toast, and you really make my day with the way you say things im in stitches here, but your right like me daughter asked can i keep a bunk bed this was after i threw spare bed out as i was clearing room, of course i said yes but just till we move, well they didnt come and get it, and aftermany calls and txts we took it down, they werent in so my steve went round the back and put in there back garden, she aint spoke to me since sunday wonder why lol. but she will when she needs money only time i see that daughter bless lol


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> I just finished reading all the threads i have missed  ..
> here goes..
> PurpleV , congrats on winning the lilac wall , purple is also my favorite color  next step .. deep purple curtains LOL .
> Tammie , so happy you are getting your move , we will miss you the two weeks you are gone  i hope that all goes well for you.
> Gramma Susan ... Gingerale and crackers , and there are references in some of your posts that i recognized with a smile ... Mrs. Bucket  Last of the Summer Wine  all that is missing is As time goes by > I watch these on Sundays on KET ..  I dont get BBC for some reason , my hubs has to fix that with the cable company ! i have to rely on netflix for my Dr.Who fix !!
> I am working now on a little pink kingston hat for my "other" cousin and a matching scarf , after this i have to move on to a football blanket for the little kiddies Mom whom i have been babysitting for . . yikes
> The one little angel turns 4 on Saturday so i am trying to do a hat and knit a little shawl for her too , i think i may have overdone the WIP's ?? :/ oh well i keep busy that way .. keeps the ticker ticking and all ... ok i mentioned DrWho now i think i will go put that on the T.V. and knit away LOL
> The hubs is taking care of dinner tonight so i get the couch and living room to myself
> Have fun everyone !!


wow slow down girl. you blood pressure wil go threw the roof at this pace, calm yourself . do what i do, if it gets done it gets done if not, theres always 2 morrow, well thats what i say lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone frin a cooler and cloudy Surrey.
Linkan I'm having cream curtains, but I do have 2 purple sheepskin rugs and 2 purple lloyd loom chairs to go in the bedroom and off course my duvet covers are purple and lilac. Mustn't over do it.
Tammie, don't wear yourself of with the children, sve you energy for the move. Hope it all goes well and hurrey back, we want to know all the details. 
Off down town to choose bedroom carpet and flooring for the bathroom as they are just about finished.
Susan, thanks for the 'Summer Wine' story, much funnier than the real thing.
While I'm in town I'm calling into the knitting and sewing shop and we are going to see about getting a knitting group there. 
Have a good day. Hugs PurpleV :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all, I've no news today so far, except I'm feeling better. Not so weary as I was. It's raining here, We went linedancing last night and it was so hot. I really felt better for going out. I told DH yesterday that it would be nice to have TLC now and again, and at least show a little concern that I was off colour. This morning his first words were "how are you feeling today?". Maybe I've got through haha. I doubt it, things don't change after 42yrs of marriage. haha. I LOVE this guy. I'll pop in later. Yawl have a fab day. OH BTW it's over 60's today! I'm dreading it because of the upset last week. If this person decides not to come then I'll be the wicked witch of the west hahaha.


----------



## annygranny

hi
morning all. I am a newbie and still finding my way round.
hope everyone has a good day, its a bit cooler here today after yesterdays little heatwave.

annygranny


----------



## tammie52

annygranny said:


> hi
> morning all. I am a newbie and still finding my way round.
> hope everyone has a good day, its a bit cooler here today after yesterdays little heatwave.
> 
> annygranny


morning annygranny you will love this place when you get settled in, were are you from? im in belfast tammie


----------



## grandma susan

annygranny said:


> hi
> morning all. I am a newbie and still finding my way round.
> hope everyone has a good day, its a bit cooler here today after yesterdays little heatwave.
> 
> annygranny


Welcome annygranny, /glad you could join us. :thumbup:


----------



## BethChaya

Grandma Susan, Are you going bonkers from the rain? Your post was hilarious! If my hubby made supper (tea) we would probably have grilled cheese sandwiches at about 8 PM and I would have to clean the pans!


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening all and a big hello to annygranny. Well I went to my over 60's. I was dreading it. I knew no more than this person who I'd had words with came up to me and shook my hand and said he hoped there was no ill feeling. !!!! I said of course not!!! I still think he's a poison dwarf. I won £1. and a packet of oaty biscuits. I tell you, my life is all excitement. The bingo machine was acting up again today and doubling up on the numbers. We were saying"number 19's out already, number 67 is out already". Oh just ignore it was the reply. I tell you nobody knew where the heck they were. !!! I've got to tell you girls I've had 4 men in the house today! I've always wanted to say I've had a man in,well today was the jackpot... This morning, the sewerage men (bless them) went through MY gas pipe this time!!! !,They came to tell me and next someone came to turn my gas off at the meter. Then another one came and stuck a great big 3"circular hose pipe on the end of my meter and stuck the end out of my kitchen window. "we are just emptying your pipe"says he. Well the flipping house stunk of gas, and I mean stunk, It was in the back of our throats and we all ran out into the back garden. "Oh that DOES smell bad " says he as he runs away and gets his mate. They brought some liquid stuff up and sealed the meter. "You've got a leak" they said, "Never " says me, why didn't I think of that. The 3"pipe was rolled up and off they went. 4 hrs later another gasman came to call and put my gas back on. He was very good but couldn't get the pilot light on behind the fire. My wonderful DH would do it for him. Bless him, where would I be without him eh? WEll..He has a habit of using metholated spirits, a cloth rag and a lighter !!! NOPE you are all wrong, He didn't blow us up, However he did manage to spill meths on the carpet and the lighted rag fell on it... As I sit here with my laptop I keep glancing at the bloo**y big hole thats burnt my carpet. I never said a word, honest, I'm going to milk this, oh yes, really milk this. Not only will we NOT be getting air conditioner we WILL be having a new carpet and of course I'll have to decorate. I'm going to my bed with my knitting to watch Agatha Christie. Night All. XXXX


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening everyone. Panelling going on in the bathroom today. Ordered the paint from B&Q, will pick it up tomorrow. Also been sorting out flooring for bathroom. Went for q a swim this afternoon and got absolutely soaked with rain while walking to the car park. Should have gone home in my cossy! Practised casting off socks using three needle method, it worked quite well.
GOOD LUCK TAMMIE with the move. Hurry back.
Susan your story reminds me of the Flanders and Swann song 'Twas on a Monday morning, that the gas man came to call'. And as for your over 60s club, it sounds completely hillarious.
Welcome also to any new 'knits'. You don't have to be mad to come here, but it certainly helps!
Hope you are all well. Night night PurpleV   hugs


----------



## tammie52

morning all. 

2day the day i get my keys, didnt sleep all night, cnt wait to see how they finished it off, hubbie sore from doin all that work yesterday , he said i will be glad to get back to work 2morrow,he only took a few days off to finish off things here befor we move mon, told him well i asked you to slow down but your a man what else can i say lol. dont have the devil childs today so thats a blessing had her yesterday, and her older sister had to go to the dentist, which i had to take her as her mum couldnt get time of work in short notice, so steve minded jess while i took her, he wont be minding her again in a hurry, was out 2 hours and she had his head away, told him yes you think its easy minding her dont you, well now you know why im stressed when you come home from work and shes here. will be out most of the day so hopefully it will make me sleep better tonight, have a nice day all bye for now


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Evening everyone. Panelling going on in the bathroom today. Ordered the paint from B&Q, will pick it up tomorrow. Also been sorting out flooring for bathroom. Went for q a swim this afternoon and got absolutely soaked with rain while walking to the car park. Should have gone home in my cossy! Practised casting off socks using three needle method, it worked quite well.
> GOOD LUCK TAMMIE with the move. Hurry back.
> Susan your story reminds me of the Flanders and Swann song 'Twas on a Monday morning, that the gas man came to call'. And as for your over 60s club, it sounds completely hillarious.
> Welcome also to any new 'knits'. You don't have to be mad to come here, but it certainly helps!
> Hope you are all well. Night night PurpleV  hugs


wow i heard you had rain yesterday, it was lovely here, and thanks i hope to be on line on the 14th july, but in between the odd days i will try and get up to use either my grandaughters /daughters computer to come in and say hello. never made a pair of socks dont know how to .wont be long now and you can sit back and enjoy your new home.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all and a big hello to annygranny. Well I went to my over 60's. I was dreading it. I knew no more than this person who I'd had words with came up to me and shook my hand and said he hoped there was no ill feeling. !!!! I said of course not!!! I still think he's a poison dwarf. I won £1. and a packet of oaty biscuits. I tell you, my life is all excitement. The bingo machine was acting up again today and doubling up on the numbers. We were saying"number 19's out already, number 67 is out already". Oh just ignore it was the reply. I tell you nobody knew where the heck they were. !!! I've got to tell you girls I've had 4 men in the house today! I've always wanted to say I've had a man in,well today was the jackpot... This morning, the sewerage men (bless them) went through MY gas pipe this time!!! !,They came to tell me and next someone came to turn my gas off at the meter. Then another one came and stuck a great big 3"circular hose pipe on the end of my meter and stuck the end out of my kitchen window. "we are just emptying your pipe"says he. Well the flipping house stunk of gas, and I mean stunk, It was in the back of our throats and we all ran out into the back garden. "Oh that DOES smell bad " says he as he runs away and gets his mate. They brought some liquid stuff up and sealed the meter. "You've got a leak" they said, "Never " says me, why didn't I think of that. The 3"pipe was rolled up and off they went. 4 hrs later another gasman came to call and put my gas back on. He was very good but couldn't get the pilot light on behind the fire. My wonderful DH would do it for him. Bless him, where would I be without him eh? WEll..He has a habit of using metholated spirits, a cloth rag and a lighter !!! NOPE you are all wrong, He didn't blow us up, However he did manage to spill meths on the carpet and the lighted rag fell on it... As I sit here with my laptop I keep glancing at the bloo**y big hole thats burnt my carpet. I never said a word, honest, I'm going to milk this, oh yes, really milk this. Not only will we NOT be getting air conditioner we WILL be having a new carpet and of course I'll have to decorate. I'm going to my bed with my knitting to watch Agatha Christie. Night All. XXXX


what can i say except thanks for the laugh, hubbie thought i was goin mad laughin to meself when he came threw the door then he read your post and said, you women have to much time on your hands , its ok he got a slap round the ear from me lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all from a lovely sunny Surrey. Plasterer and builders here at 7.15 this morning. I woke at 6.30 and them promptly went back to sleep, next thing I know is my husband leaping out of bed to open the from door. I'd had a late night frogging and re knitting the toes of a pair of socks so I could use three needle cast off. Pleased with the result. Needed an extra cup of coffee to get me going this morning. Off to pick up the paint this morning.
Tammie, hope the weather stays fine for the move and once you are settled I shall see if I can persuade you to have a go at knitting socks. They are great fun and I should think with all your expertize you will find it a doddle.
Susan, my husband is still laughing this morning about your gas man and keeps singing 'Twas on a Monday morning ...
To all of you out there in the mad world of Knits, have a great day. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all. Sunny here. Today is No. 1 Grandson's birthday. 13 and don't we know it.. His present won't be here until Friday but he's not spoilt or anything and doesn't mind a bit. We are off up there today. DH is having to sleep over because No2 GS is off school tomorrow through teacher's strike and I can't really cancel my trip. GS will look after Grandad really good!!!DH is washing the car, and the sewerage men are drilling AGAIN, only another 7 weeks to go until they are due to be finished. It's a massive scheme they are doing and the whole of the town is being affected. The noise is deafening. Well I'll look in a little later. It'll be tonight. Have a great day. Susan x


----------



## inishowen

I'm a glutton for car boot sales and charity shops, but many times I've driven a long distance and found nothing. Yesterday I was lucky, found a new pair of trainers, a Pilates book and a couple of novels in a charity shop, so I was pleased. It's a lovely morning here in Northern Ireland but I have a sore throat. My hubby joined Weightwatchers last night so we're both going to be trying to lose weight before our cruise on July 18th. Of course we won't stop then, we will try and keep it up until we're slim!


----------



## grandma susan

inishowen said:


> I'm a glutton for car boot sales and charity shops, but many times I've driven a long distance and found nothing. Yesterday I was lucky, found a new pair of trainers, a Pilates book and a couple of novels in a charity shop, so I was pleased. It's a lovely morning here in Northern Ireland but I have a sore throat. My hubby joined Weightwatchers last night so we're both going to be trying to lose weight before our cruise on July 18th. Of course we won't stop then, we will try and keep it up until we're slim!


I'm crazed on charity shops. Don't worry about dieting, every flower in the garden is different!  have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

tammie52 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished reading all the threads i have missed  ..
> here goes..
> PurpleV , congrats on winning the lilac wall , purple is also my favorite color  next step .. deep purple curtains LOL .
> Tammie , so happy you are getting your move , we will miss you the two weeks you are gone  i hope that all goes well for you.
> Gramma Susan ... Gingerale and crackers , and there are references in some of your posts that i recognized with a smile ... Mrs. Bucket  Last of the Summer Wine  all that is missing is As time goes by > I watch these on Sundays on KET ..  I dont get BBC for some reason , my hubs has to fix that with the cable company ! i have to rely on netflix for my Dr.Who fix !!
> I am working now on a little pink kingston hat for my "other" cousin and a matching scarf , after this i have to move on to a football blanket for the little kiddies Mom whom i have been babysitting for . . yikes
> The one little angel turns 4 on Saturday so i am trying to do a hat and knit a little shawl for her too , i think i may have overdone the WIP's ?? :/ oh well i keep busy that way .. keeps the ticker ticking and all ... ok i mentioned DrWho now i think i will go put that on the T.V. and knit away LOL
> The hubs is taking care of dinner tonight so i get the couch and living room to myself
> Have fun everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> wow slow down girl. you blood pressure wil go threw the roof at this pace, calm yourself . do what i do, if it gets done it gets done if not, theres always 2 morrow, well thats what i say lol
Click to expand...

LOL ... yea , i take pills for that now ! 
I have changed the hat and shawl to a simple crochet dress pattern but i have to do it by Saturday , the hat and scarf i can do in one day no biggie but they are not in a hurry , and the blanket is not due till February , but it is in the planning stage and i am working out lettering and colors and type of yarn to use lol ... i have a lettering template to use ... just gotta decide order of the six names :/ 
i will post a pic when i finish the little dress i am hoping it doesnt give me any fits , if the pattern co-operates then i should have it finished by friday in time for the birthday girl saturday *whew
... You have way more on your plate with the move ! I do NOT envy you that although you seem happy about it i am happy for you , but i dont like the idea of moving , The DH and i have been here in this little house for 18 .5 yrs.  Our anniversary of the day we met was Fathers day 21 yrs and July 13 th will be our 20th wedding anniversary  ... wow , way off topic arent i .
anyway .. i keep meaning to tell you how much i have always wanted to visit Ireland  I have never been out of the U.S.A.
My nephew is in Italy right now for his cousins wedding ... Odd to me how a Super Vacation to me , a REAL adventure would be to visit ANYWHERE over there where you guys are , and it is just an ordinary day there for you. LOL
oh well , its still a dream , if i ever hit a lotto (wish i played) then i would look you all up and bring you a basket of yarn goodies LOL  
Enjoy your new place  and hurry back to us here


----------



## linkan

annygranny said:


> hi
> morning all. I am a newbie and still finding my way round.
> hope everyone has a good day, its a bit cooler here today after yesterdays little heatwave.
> 
> annygranny


Hi annygranny , welcome , hope you love it here as much as we do !


----------



## tammie52

well just to let you all know i got my keys and the apartment is sooooo nice cnt wait to move in, hubbie was measuring the kitchen window for blinds and said i dont think we will get any were who makes them this big the window is 10ft wide by 10 ft high its bl..... big lol am still in shock here at how well its been built , i no we seen the plans and all that . but that was just on paper, when it was finished they look nothing like it. goin 2 morrow for curtains all the ones i have are 90x90 some of theses windows will need 180. drop . harry corrys is goin to love me shopping in there store . will report back more 2 morrow, have a crochet class as well to go to 2 morrow night all


----------



## grandma susan

Hi everyone. I've just come in from the birthday party. We've had a wonderfuk time. GS present will arrive on Friday. DH having to stop up there for 2 nights as little one is off school for 2 days. I'm all alone here now. I've just watched apprentice and I'm off to bed. Don't want to miss that trip bus tomorrow. Yesterday saw me eat some toast, today my tummy is all upset again. Beginning to wonder if it is through that fish or something else. Bit concerned about my DS he seems to have a lot on at work and is so tired and getting a bit snappy. Lets hope this holiday in 3 wks bucks him up a bit. We were just beginning to talk mam to son (which is rare)on our own then we got boys in conservatory. I WILL have a chat, I'll take him for an early morning walk on our hols if not before. I don't like seeing him the way he is at the moment,He also has a bulge on his disc and waiting to see consultant at Nuffield, so he's constantly in pain, and that gets a person down doesn't it. Take no notice of me I'm just rambling. I'll probably have something happen with the old biddies tomorrow. Love yawl Susan x


----------



## linkan

My son is not feeling very well , Idk about there but i guess there is a bug going around here  and i dont want it ! I am giving him regular meds to feel better and gotten him fed and hydrated and then it is off to my room (germ free zone lol ) to try to get somewhere on this little dress i am making for the little one about to be 4 . 
I cant wait for the Hubby to get off work today , its inventory night for him so he will be late :/ I guess that makes me a bit emotional ... HAHA ok ALOT emotional ! I keep asking and noone has the perfect answer for me but .. where is menopause ?? I am 40 and i am not happy that it hasnt shown up yet ! my sister says she thinks its a myth because she hasnt seen it yet either at 43 ..... Just being a bit moody i guess .
Well everyone i do hope that your day is looking a bunch better than mine is so far , sick child , cramps , and thats on top of the normal stuff ... 
enough boohooing , just rambling , getting it out LOL 
OK .. Big Picnic this Saturday at my sisters (binkbrice) she is a member here but doesnt show up as often as i do lol , its going to be a heck of a party with firworks at the end  ! I intend to take a few things to work on just for the quiet moments when the kiddies are off playing and everyones food is settleing ... does anyone think thats OK , i dont think my family knows what to think of me pulling out a project and just working on it while i chat with them , they are used to me rushing off to work and not getting to see much of me ... now that i cant work anymore it is strange for them and me but ... am i being rude to them if i take something to work on ?? Hmmm ... share your ideas please feel free  
Have a beautiful weekend everyone


----------



## hildy3

master of none said:


> good morning raedean. If you would please go out and fan some of that beautiful sky water down to the south east side of ms. My first garden got washed away now this one is struggling with hot dry winds sucking what little moisture that is in the ground away. BUT then we are do much better off than the rest of the country who experienced the tornadoes. Have a Great day una


Hey, girl..acount for yourself! Where have you been and what are you up to? I'm on Gulf coast of Fl. and we have had some glorious rains this week so I hope you have had some, also. Never thought I could get this excited over rain. Things are already greening up..just can't do with a hose what a good rain can do. Keep in touch...Hildy


----------



## tammie52

hi all, what a day ive had had to ring to get lecky turned on new place, the guy must think i came from a mad house, cant find that address he told me over phone, it dont exist, i said you winding me up ive got the keys here on my table , nope sorry cnt help you and he put the phone down, if that wasant bad enuff, i thought i know ill ring the gas place to ask bout getting gas turned on, this was worse than before, told him MATE im having a bad morning here please dont make it worse, in the end i put the phone down, went down to new place, i thought surely theres someone down there that can help me, well this guy had a chat with me and sorted it all out. seems ive got gas in and its on a prpaid card which is good,no one told me this yesterday, just threw a form in my hand and said here ring this number to get it turnes on, lecky is on so all i have to do is get it put in my name, seems like there is a refference number i have to give them to sort it all out, hoping 2 morrow is a better day, oh i did go to crochet class and had a laugh, it breaks up now for the summer hoildays, tammie


----------



## nanabanana

Hi everyone. I'm new to this page, so thought I'd just say hello. I live in Scotland, born in Cornwall many years ago!! Just come home from Portmoak Festival. Tutti-Frutti Pudding Club this evening, really good. This afternoon I demonstated crochet, great fun! Ann :thumbup:


----------



## inishowen

You are too young for the menopause. It happens in your fifties and is not much fun! As for taking your knitting to a family party, of course you can. Why would it bother anyone?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> My son is not feeling very well , Idk about there but i guess there is a bug going around here  and i dont want it ! I am giving him regular meds to feel better and gotten him fed and hydrated and then it is off to my room (germ free zone lol ) to try to get somewhere on this little dress i am making for the little one about to be 4 .
> I cant wait for the Hubby to get off work today , its inventory night for him so he will be late :/ I guess that makes me a bit emotional ... HAHA ok ALOT emotional ! I keep asking and noone has the perfect answer for me but .. where is menopause ?? I am 40 and i am not happy that it hasnt shown up yet ! my sister says she thinks its a myth because she hasnt seen it yet either at 43 ..... Just being a bit moody i guess .
> Well everyone i do hope that your day is looking a bunch better than mine is so far , sick child , cramps , and thats on top of the normal stuff ...
> enough boohooing , just rambling , getting it out LOL
> OK .. Big Picnic this Saturday at my sisters (binkbrice) she is a member here but doesnt show up as often as i do lol , its going to be a heck of a party with firworks at the end  ! I intend to take a few things to work on just for the quiet moments when the kiddies are off playing and everyones food is settleing ... does anyone think thats OK , i dont think my family knows what to think of me pulling out a project and just working on it while i chat with them , they are used to me rushing off to work and not getting to see much of me ... now that i cant work anymore it is strange for them and me but ... am i being rude to them if i take something to work on ?? Hmmm ... share your ideas please feel free
> Have a beautiful weekend everyone


You are NOT being rude,knitting. If they mind then it's their problem. You are chatting and using your hands at the same time. If you can't do what you want at 40 then when will you be able to? I've been on a trip today, I'm darn shatterd. Will tell yawl tomorrow sometime. Night....


----------



## linkan

Look forward to that story Gramma Susan . Its not that they would have a problem , Just that they aren't use to seeing me do it  the stuff i make just kind of appears as gifts like a magic fairy put it together lol  My younger sister says she cant believe i have gotten back into it so much since i got hurt and she doesn't know what to think of the creative me , compared to the has to work all the time me  Made me feel bad to bring stuff to a family thing , :?
And forty might be too young but ... but ... COME ON ! Just being a whiney thing today , this is the worst ive had in a yr. or two  
Things arent going as planned today so im bout to be real unpopular with my boys because i didnt get paid today and i promised pizza :/ 
Ok i gotta go hide somewhere where i can focus on this lil dress because it is hostile in here LOL ..
Not really , but .. you know .
I am feeling the stress of a deadline and thought i would get on here and take a little mini break .
Good Night all , Hope to catch up to you tomorrow ..


----------



## linkan

inishowen said:


> You are too young for the menopause. It happens in your fifties and is not much fun! As for taking your knitting to a family party, of course you can. Why would it bother anyone?


I have had hot flashes for years now and was hoping that the other stuff would just go away while i am still sane LOL ... oops , too late


----------



## linkan

nanabanana said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this page, so thought I'd just say hello. I live in Scotland, born in Cornwall many years ago!! Just come home from Portmoak Festival. Tutti-Frutti Pudding Club this evening, really good. This afternoon I demonstated crochet, great fun! Ann :thumbup:


Hi nanabanana ! welcome to the good morning room , its addictive to pop in here and see how everyone is doing .. so be warned LOL 
Sounds like you have a super busy day ahead of you , have fun ,come back and let us know how it goes


----------



## annygranny

good morning all
the sun is out and the sky is blue, the birds are singing. everything in the garden is nice and green after the thunder storms a few days ago. got woken up this morning at 3am we live close to a motorway and there was a police helicopter hovering overhead for ages with its search lights on, I really thought it was going to land on the roof, We had a visitor yesterday in the garden Mrs fox and her 3 cubs in broad daylight, there's so many fast food shops here that they just come and help themselves to all the rubbish people drop. I used to keep chickens but have had to give up on that because of the foxes they just don't take one they kill the lot, and can't let the puppy out on her own in case they have her as well, have fenced off the garden but these foxes can jump.
hope everyone has a good day.

annygranny


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone. I'm rushing off to my U3A meeting. I take the subs for the membership there, so I'll catch up with you later. My DH comes back to me this afternoon, I'd better tidy up a bit too. Yes I can tell what kind of an old woman I'm becoming, A very untidy one! hahaha. Do I care? As long as we are clean thats all that matters. Speak with you later.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a lovely sunny Surrey, 
Annygranny birds singing away here too - are you in the UK?
Tammie, thinkig of you with your move, hope all goes well.
Linkan, hope you are feeling a bit better this morning.
Things are romping along a pace here with the building work. We now have the paint for the bathroom and bedroom and also the flooring for the bathroom. Seen some very nice carpet for the lounge, now have to see if the budget will stretch to it! The bath is in place in the bathroom, the builders had to lift it in through the balcony window as they couldn't get it up the stairs. The plasterer laid the floor in the new lounge extension and as we had to leave the doors open I spent most of yesterday persuading the local cat population that they did not want to autograph it!
Still I did manage to get some knitting done on my new Knitpro symfonie inerchangable circular needles. Well worth every penny.
Going to have a swim this afternoon as joints are a bit achy. Then it looks like lots of painting to be done this week end. Still the end is in sight. It's readlly all very exciting. Have a good day everyone. Take it easy and happy knitting. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. I'm rushing off to my U3A meeting. I take the subs for the membership there, so I'll catch up with you later. My DH comes back to me this afternoon, I'd better tidy up a bit too. Yes I can tell what kind of an old woman I'm becoming, A very untidy one! hahaha. Do I care? As long as we are clean thats all that matters. Speak with you later.


Have a good day Susan.. I've given up being clean, there is just too much plaster dust. I dust, more dust comes down, I give up and knit! :roll:


----------



## nanabanana

Good morning. Thanks for the welcome Linkan. I can see this site is addictive, must leave plenty of time for crochet tho!! I'd already been to the afternoon thing, very busy, helped rekindle ladies enthusiasm for crochet, kids loved it too. Pudding Club was great, had to forget the waistline, ate far too much pudding yum yum!! Ann


----------



## tammie52

morning all or is it night i dont know , ive been up all night sat in hospital. the little girl in my pic to the left is sophie whos 6 my granddaughter, well she was knocked down in her street last night by a woman who thought chatting on her mobile was more important than watching were she was driving, shes so lucky my soninlaw grabbed sophie,s mum in time she was just about to hit her, sophie is not to badly hurt, cut on foot bump oh temple of her head, but there worried as the bike when then found her was between her little legs and they think she may have bruised her fairy, thats what i call it down there, they are goin to take a xray later and if all is well she can come home, shes still in shock tho has not really been talking just crying all night, so her mum and me and her dad sat with her here, will come back later and update you all on the news goin to see if i can find a coffee machine here need a hot drink, tammie


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. I'm rushing off to my U3A meeting. I take the subs for the membership there, so I'll catch up with you later. My DH comes back to me this afternoon, I'd better tidy up a bit too. Yes I can tell what kind of an old woman I'm becoming, A very untidy one! hahaha. Do I care? As long as we are clean thats all that matters. Speak with you later.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day Susan.. I've given up being clean, there is just too much plaster dust. I dust, more dust comes down, I give up and knit! :roll:
Click to expand...

I refused to dust for 3 months during our recent kitchen renovation , drywall dust , mussing and sanding for days and days at a time ... since we replaced the walls and ceiling over those three months it did no good to dust because it was raining down all the time ! it took forever for it to all get gone even after the job was done ... at that point i had to dust everyday for 2 weeks it seems  i do not envy what you are going through but i know the end is always worth the trouble LOL .. dont work too hard with those joints aching , I do feel better today thank you


----------



## linkan

tammie52 said:


> morning all or is it night i dont know , ive been up all night sat in hospital. the little girl in my pic to the left is sophie whos 6 my granddaughter, well she was knocked down in her street last night by a woman who thought chatting on her mobile was more important than watching were she was driving, shes so lucky my soninlaw grabbed sophie,s mum in time she was just about to hit her, sophie is not to badly hurt, cut on foot bump oh temple of her head, but there worried as the bike when then found her was between her little legs and they think she may have bruised her fairy, thats what i call it down there, they are goin to take a xray later and if all is well she can come home, shes still in shock tho has not really been talking just crying all night, so her mum and me and her dad sat with her here, will come back later and update you all on the news goin to see if i can find a coffee machine here need a hot drink, tammie


OH Thank the Lord ! I am glad she is ok ! Bless her little heart she is such a cutie pie by the way  Thankful for the little angels angel ! Which one of you shoved that phone up that persons tooshy ?


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> morning all or is it night i dont know , ive been up all night sat in hospital. the little girl in my pic to the left is sophie whos 6 my granddaughter, well she was knocked down in her street last night by a woman who thought chatting on her mobile was more important than watching were she was driving, shes so lucky my soninlaw grabbed sophie,s mum in time she was just about to hit her, sophie is not to badly hurt, cut on foot bump oh temple of her head, but there worried as the bike when then found her was between her little legs and they think she may have bruised her fairy, thats what i call it down there, they are goin to take a xray later and if all is well she can come home, shes still in shock tho has not really been talking just crying all night, so her mum and me and her dad sat with her here, will come back later and update you all on the news goin to see if i can find a coffee machine here need a hot drink, tammie


Oh Tammie, I feel awful for you all. My heart jumped when I was reading your news. Poor little darling. I hope they got this "lady" who did it. I don't know what to say Tammie. Please keep us all informed.


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> morning all or is it night i dont know , ive been up all night sat in hospital. the little girl in my pic to the left is sophie whos 6 my granddaughter, well she was knocked down in her street last night by a woman who thought chatting on her mobile was more important than watching were she was driving, shes so lucky my soninlaw grabbed sophie,s mum in time she was just about to hit her, sophie is not to badly hurt, cut on foot bump oh temple of her head, but there worried as the bike when then found her was between her little legs and they think she may have bruised her fairy, thats what i call it down there, they are goin to take a xray later and if all is well she can come home, shes still in shock tho has not really been talking just crying all night, so her mum and me and her dad sat with her here, will come back later and update you all on the news goin to see if i can find a coffee machine here need a hot drink, tammie


Tammie, just to let you know that I'm thinking of you and your poor little grand daughter. I hope she is ok. How scary for her and all the family. Sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. Builders are getting very close to finishing now. Still very dusty, but hey hoy you've got to break eggs to make a cake. Think I've found the carpet I want for the lounge - not the cheapest - so I'm taking my husband to have a look this morning. I've convinced him that the wood flooring we took up from the old lounge will go in my new craft room so won't have to buy a carpet for there. Lots of painting to do now, but maybe I'll get some time to sit in the hammock and knit and also watch the Wimbledon finals. So much to do, but I'd rather be busy than bored. Have a good day and keep well and happy. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

I've just had THE phonecall. Would I like to go to DS's for the weekend. They are going to have some fun on the boat,today and tomorrow so would we like to stop? Well, would we? Of course. I'm not going on the boat because I don't like speed. So, I shall take my knitting at sit by the River Tees. If the sun goes in then I'll sit in the car. We go away for 4 days on Tuesday as well. We are never in lately and the ironing reaches new levels hahaha. Speak to you all tomorrow or Monday, Have a fab weekend and especially you Tammie. I'll be thinking about you and yours. x


----------



## nanabanana

Tammie I hope your grandaughter is ok, awful for you all, take care, let us know how things progress.

To everyone else DUSTING CAN ALWAYS WAIT!! I said to my husband if we win the lottery, I'm never going to dust again, his reply '' WHAT'S NEW'' I wish I could employ a cleaning lady, but hey we can always dream!! :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Tammie I hope your grandaughter is ok, awful for you all, take care, let us know how things progress.
> 
> To everyone else DUSTING CAN ALWAYS WAIT!! I said to my husband if we win the lottery, I'm never going to dust again, his reply '' WHAT'S NEW'' I wish I could employ a cleaning lady, but hey we can always dream!! :thumbup: :wink:


Just spent an hour hoovering the floor in the new bedroom so we could start putting some paint on. The dust is getting better but there's still some around. Think I'll attack it with a damp cloth!


----------



## tammie52

thanks all for the wishes of good luck for sophie, shes home now nad tucked up in bed with her mum, dad is pampering her, hospital told them to just let her take it easy for a few days, 
linkan, if i had my way that phone would be shoved right up her .... but she has things coming to her not only was she on the phone when she knocked our sophie down, she left the scene befor the police came, but soninlaw took the car number and the police our on her case, i think shes disgusting driving off and leaving my grandchild on the road, you wouldnt leave a dog on the road if if was knocked down, any way shes home and thats the mean thing, thanks again all, tammie


----------



## magaret

sorry to hear about your little grand-daughter, glad she is home and safe with her family, our prayers and best wishes to Sophie and the family.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all. Glad your little one is home safely Tammie, hope she gets better and gets over it all very soon.
Spent today painting the skirting in the bedroom, so not much time for knitting. Did manage to catch the women's finals at Wimbledon.
Daughter and family are coming over for lunch tomorrow and to inspect the building work. Night night to you all. PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all. Glad your little one is home safely Tammie, hope she gets better and gets over it all very soon.
Spent today painting the skirting in the bedroom, so not much time for knitting. Did manage to catch the women's finals at Wimbledon.
Daughter and family are coming over for lunch tomorrow and to inspect the building work. Night night to you all. PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

morning all ,
well the day has come, last day on here aol gets shut down in morning, today goin to be a busy day for us its packing up the last of the bits and bobs for move in morning, goin out later to get new stuff for apartment. had a laugh bout an hour ago tho hubbie came in and said love you aint started to make sunday dinner, looked at him and said what a i meant to make it with all we have here is a kettle and 2 cups, rest of the stuff is packed up, OOO HE SAID LOOKS LIKE I MAY TAKE YOU OUT FOR DINNER THEN, i just looked at him and walked away laughing. i will try and get on line one day during the week by goin to daughters house and using her laptop, so ill say bye for now and keep well all. see you all soon have a nice day, oh i rang gemma earlier sophie had a restless night but doin well,


----------



## nanabanana

Good wishes to you all Tammi. Much love to Sophie. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Tammi I hope they catch the women who hurt your granddaughter.
purple v, have you ever read the book, "I shall wear purple when I get Old?
Grandmasue as always you make me laugh.
Finish up salads, to spend time with sons.
So just had to ask if I could join you on your adventures
theyarnlady


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Tammi I hope they catch the women who hurt your granddaughter.
> purple v, have you ever read the book, "I shall wear purple when I get Old?
> Grandmasue as always you make me laugh.
> Finish up salads, to spend time with sons.
> So just had to ask if I could join you on your adventures
> theyarnlady


Good evening everyone. It's been a busy day lots more painting and my daughter and family came over for lunch. It was lovely and sunny so we sat under the umbrella in the sun. While they were here we booked a week away at the end of the summer to Kent. Not too far to travel. Once they'd gone did a bit more painting. Carpet fitter's coming tomorrow to measure up. Hopefully it won't be long before I can move into my new bedroom.
Yarnlady, yes I have ready the book, but instead of having a red hat I have red hair. I have decided that I am going to grow old disgracefully! It'll be much more fun.
Tammie, hope all is well with you and little Sophie, you are in my thoughts.
Have a good week everyone. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everybody from a sunny NE. Tammie good luck on your move and I'm so relieved Sophy is ok. Really, I am. Welcome Yarnlady and good morning PurpleV, Linkan, Nanababara and anyone else there. GOODMORNING. We spent the weekend at DS and had a fabulous time. Sat and Sun were taken up with them all on the boat. You have to go when the weather's good (which isn't often)and it did my DH a lot of good. They went skiing etc. (not DH with heartfailure)I stayed at their house and knitted. Today we have a busy day. Stitch and B! Dancing. Tomorrow we are going in the caravan for a few days to York somewhere. It's only an hour from us, but we just like running away. The travel agent says our plane tickets are in for the 23rd. OOOOOh I'm so excited now. I'm dreaming silly dreams. I AM worried about DH but he's the one that's determined to go. Well, I've got to take a copy of a pirate pattern I've seen in a book. He's the image of Jack Sparrow, I'll only have to change colouring and you'd think it was him. My GS's love Jack Sparrow and only the other day I had to stop them stabbing each other with 5ft garden canes, which of course were swords. Little Darlings!!! (not) haha. Love you all, will try and visit again later. susan x


----------



## nanabanana

Hello all.The weather today is brill. Now for a bit of bragging, we're off to the Queen's garden pary tomorrow in Holyrood House Palace, Edinburgh!! If you knew me you would see the funny side of it! Not me really, but you should see the outfit i'm wearing, i think i may outshine Her Majesty! giggle giggle. I'm happy in jeans & an old Tshirt. The weather is to be rain, surprise, surprise. I'll tell you tomorrow how it all went. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Hello all.The weather today is brill. Now for a bit of bragging, we're off to the Queen's garden pary tomorrow in Holyrood House Palace, Edinburgh!! If you knew me you would see the funny side of it! Not me really, but you should see the outfit i'm wearing, i think i may outshine Her Majesty! giggle giggle. I'm happy in jeans & an old Tshirt. The weather is to be rain, surprise, surprise. I'll tell you tomorrow how it all went. Ann :thumbup:


Have fun and take photos.


----------



## nanabanana

Will do Purple


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> Hello all.The weather today is brill. Now for a bit of bragging, we're off to the Queen's garden pary tomorrow in Holyrood House Palace, Edinburgh!! If you knew me you would see the funny side of it! Not me really, but you should see the outfit i'm wearing, i think i may outshine Her Majesty! giggle giggle. I'm happy in jeans & an old Tshirt. The weather is to be rain, surprise, surprise. I'll tell you tomorrow how it all went. Ann :thumbup:


Hey will we have to start to bow to you now? :roll:


----------



## nanabanana

Oh for sure Susan! That will be the day.When i've worked out how to post pics you will see what i mean. Ann


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.The weather today is brill. Now for a bit of bragging, we're off to the Queen's garden pary tomorrow in Holyrood House Palace, Edinburgh!! If you knew me you would see the funny side of it! Not me really, but you should see the outfit i'm wearing, i think i may outshine Her Majesty! giggle giggle. I'm happy in jeans & an old Tshirt. The weather is to be rain, surprise, surprise. I'll tell you tomorrow how it all went. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey will we have to start to bow to you now? :roll:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the laugh, I needed that. I would bow to her,but am afraid I would have to be admitted to hospital, back would go out, feet would swell, and marbles in brain would move, and cause me to lose my balance and starting an earth quake,which would lead to trouble, you get the picture. :roll:


----------



## nanabanana

R u taking the mickey out of me ha ha, love it, i wouldbe joining you right on the ground. i really can see the picture, do you think the Queen would give us a hand up Ann


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> R u taking the mickey out of me ha ha, love it, i wouldbe joining you right on the ground. i really can see the picture, do you think the Queen would give us a hand up Ann


She'd probably fall over too!


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening all. Guess what I did today - MORE PAINTING! House full of men today, electricians, plasterers and the carpet man came to give us a quote. Still every day there is great progress and I can see the end of the project now. Not bad going since they only started in mid April. 
Hope everyone had a good Monday and Tammie if you're on line lots of love to you and little Sophie. Hope she's ok. 
Take cre. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

I'm signing in girls. I've been dancing tonight but it was so warm. I don't think I'll be back on line until Friday because we are going to York. Taking plenty knitting with me.DS saw the consultant today about his back. He has a bulge on his disc. they are giving him an injection when we get back from USA. If that doesn't work then it's an operation for him. He's not fussy to have it at 38 but like I say, what choice has he got? He can't go on forever in pain. I've thought about you a lot today Tammie.I think you should have us all down at your house for a day to celebrate your house when it's finished PurpleV. Speak to you all on Friday. Love Susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Goodmorning all from sunny Surrey, but for how long - rain is threatened for later.
Have a good trip Susan, I love York. Hey girls while she's away we could talk about her, do you think she'd notice? hehe!
Busy day today. Got to paint the woodwork ih the new bathroom before my Needlecraft group come this morning. We are called the CrossPatches, because originally (12 years) ago we did mostly cross stitch and patchwork. We now cover all types of needlework and at the moment we seem to be doing a lot of knitting. I wonder why? Our husbands call us the Coven, because they say we are a group of gaggling witches. We only have one rule, which is - If you don't turn up we'll talk about you! After lunch it's be a quick swim and back to the painting.
You are all welcome to the extension warming party when we've finished. Have a good day. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## nanabanana

I'm sure you would love us all to turn up at your house, from all corners of the world, me in my glorious hat to be curtsied to!!!!!!!!!! The time will come when you will be enlightened, talk about from rags to riches!! giggle. Ann


----------



## grandma susan

Ok girls, talk about me all you like.hahaha. I'm going in an hour but just had to say bye bye. I haven't packed a thing yet. I'll have a mad 20 mins but still be ready for the off. the sewerage men are drilling down to OZ they are so noisy. I hope we aren't jammed in with our caravan. this could be fun. well girls, much as it pains me, bye bye take care. susan x


----------



## linkan

You guys are cracking me up ! 
I have missed a few days on here .. lets see ..
Tammie i hope your little Sophie is doing well ,it has to have been traumatic for her either way.
Gramma Susan have fun on your trip , i would say be careful take it easy , dont overdo it ... but , i dont think you heed those things do ya LOL ... Best wishes to your DH .
PurpleV , I bet at this point it feels like a never ending job but i would love to see the finished product it sounds so lovely  and i loved the growing old disgracefully LOL .. I'm all for that 
Good Evening to everyone i might have missed ...  
I have the week to myself no little ones till Saturday YAY.. i might get something done ...yeah right , i have been sitting here with my foot up for two days , pretty sure its broken just on top of the pinkie toe  and i dont know how i do these things *sigh
I finished another hat , this one is for my daughter Julz's she is getting ready to move out on her own this coming weekend  only 19 and moving out  I'm happy for her and sad too ... she is my hippy girl so i made her a colorful hat  well i have a dress to finish now so i will tak to you all again soon ... Looking forward to it


----------



## theyarnlady

Purple V. put the kettle on for tea, when will the work be done on the house? Pictures please
Tammi, how is little Sophie doing?
Nanabanana,has the Queen gotten up yet? when is the hat day for to see her? 
Linkan, don't feel to bad,about her leaving,she knows where home is. They tend to move in and out alot. As soon as she is gone Make her room into a craft room.Put a cot in corner, incase she comes back. Just kidding hard to become empty nester.
Is it time to talk about her? She is such a hoot?(grandma sue) Sure hope her hubby turns out o.k. with his back 
Good day to all. 
I am spending my day in p.j. and have done nothing but watch the world go by,having a nice time at it too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Forgot to say I like the hat.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. Ann can't wait to see you in your outfit. 
Linkan, sorry you've hurt your foot. Hope it gets better soon. Love your daughter's hat. I've done more painting today. Now we are into the colours mellow sage in the bathroom and a soft lavender on one of the bedroom walls. Luckily I love painting and with my husband and me doing it things are moving along quite well. The plasterer is nearly finished downstairs and then we have to paint the lounge. Managed to fit in a sweim today so now I am quite tired. Havwe a good evening. Hope Susan is safely tucked up in her caravan and enjoying the lovely city of York. Night night all. PurpleV


----------



## binkbrice

See i just love this hat, the colors are awesome is this that green and white boucle?


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning all, started out he day in a grumpy mood. It's 9:30 here. Hot hot hot, suppose to cool down soon. Hope so as am sick of air conditioning. Had a nice day yesterday didn't do a darn thing but knit and sit. Ah, sounds like a good club to start "Knit and Sit". 
Purple V what are the plans today on the home front? Have you had a chance to knit at all?
Linkan, how is the toe? Hope you are up and around taking on the world. 
NanabananaHave you taken the hat off yet? What color was it? Small or big ect.? Did you see the Queen? What happen?
But grandma sue is having a grand time.
O.K. it's time to get off my fat a-- and get something done around here. Maybe I go and dust,this is how I like to do it,just blow. It moves around and makes me feel good. Have a nice day ladies,and as V said, grow disgracefully. I like that idea.


----------



## linkan

yup
 hi sis ... i havent seen you in here in a Loooong time  glad you could show up , did you read all 24 pages lol you gotta catch up


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all, started out he day in a grumpy mood. It's 9:30 here. Hot hot hot, suppose to cool down soon. Hope so as am sick of air conditioning. Had a nice day yesterday didn't do a darn thing but knit and sit. Ah, sounds like a good club to start "Knit and Sit".
> Purple V what are the plans today on the home front? Have you had a chance to knit at all?
> Linkan, how is the toe? Hope you are up and around taking on the world.
> NanabananaHave you taken the hat off yet? What color was it? Small or big ect.? Did you see the Queen? What happen?
> But grandma sue is having a grand time.
> O.K. it's time to get off my fat a-- and get something done around here. Maybe I go and dust,this is how I like to do it,just blow. It moves around and makes me feel good. Have a nice day ladies,and as V said, grow disgracefully. I like that idea.


Good afternoon all from a very blustery Surrey. One minute it's bright sunshine and the next it's pouring with rain. Typical English summer. Looking forward to hearing how you are all doing. Hope Tammie is ok after her move and the trauma with little Sophie. I've been thinking about her a lot.
Ok, on the home front. Today I ordered the carpets. Plain cream in the bedroom (husband has been threatened I will cut his legs of if he comes in in his working boots or any outdoor shoes. In fact I would prefer him to just hover over the floor. After much umming and arhing we have chosen the carpet for the lounge - tartan. Of my God I can hear you saying as you picture Royal Stuart or McLeod! It's a bit more subtle than that but you will have to wait and see the pictures when it is finished. After all my husband is half Scottish and if my grand father is to be believed we are descended from Scottish cattle rustlers that were hung at Tyburn (but that's another story) Not doing any painting today as I've hurt my back, picking up a tin of paint!! How stupid is that.
Hope Susan isn't terrorising the yarn stores in York. Have a lovely evening everyone. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

I am going to work on the little girls dress today ! .. if i keep saying it i might actually get somewhere on it lol.
The plan was to turn the girls bedroom into a craft room , unfortunately there is another daughter still in there  she has moved out twice and keeps coming back , i fear that one is here to stay  I love them but i am happy that at least one of them is trying to get out on her own and get her independence  
I have the boys Jadus and Jayce today , we are watching spongebob in my room while i stare at this dress i am supposed to finish , oh well gotta get to it  
My foot still hurts , i doubt anything can be done but what i am already doing ... ice and stay off it ( yea , not happening) lol 
Good day everyone ,...do you think Gramma susan is missin home yet ? hope she got her needles packed  wouldnt that suck to get there and not have her knitting needles ?? haha just had to find something to talk about her lol 
Tammie i hope Sophie is doing well  
Purple keep rolling the colors  thanks for the love on the hat yarnlady , i think it turned out pretty


----------



## nanabanana

Well we had agreat day at the garden party, to theyarn lady, the hat was large, sort of apricot colour to match the dress, my feet were killing me!! not used to such footwear. we saw the Queen across the lawn, but amazingly we were taken out of the crowd to be presented to the Duke of Edinburgh, he looked every day of his 90yrs, stooped & thin, & bless him wore the oldest top hat iv'e ever seen( not that iv'e seen many), it made him seem very ordinary! He maybe thought at his age it's not worth bothering to get a new one!!!! the tea was v. good, tiny sandwiches & delicious little cakes. My hubby wore the kilt altho he is a Welshman! i thought he looked great. The weather not too bad, a little rain but bearable. That's the longest post you'll ever get from me folks, here endeth the lesson!!! love to all Ann :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

A KILT ?!! I [email protected]*n love those  i wish that they were worn here in the states  that would BE awesome ! My part of the world i never see anyone dressed to impress , that includes me lol , pj's are a must .. and i have a huge love the pajama jeans let me tell ya


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Well we had agreat day at the garden party, to theyarn lady, the hat was large, sort of apricot colour to match the dress, my feet were killing me!! not used to such footwear. we saw the Queen across the lawn, but amazingly we were taken out of the crowd to be presented to the Duke of Edinburgh, he looked every day of his 90yrs, stooped & thin, & bless him wore the oldest top hat iv'e ever seen( not that iv'e seen many), it made him seem very ordinary! He maybe thought at his age it's not worth bothering to get a new one!!!! the tea was v. good, tiny sandwiches & delicious little cakes. My hubby wore the kilt altho he is a Welshman! i thought he looked great. The weather not too bad, a little rain but bearable. That's the longest post you'll ever get from me folks, here endeth the lesson!!! love to all Ann :thumbup:


Glad you have a good time with the Royals, but where's the photos!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> A KILT ?!! I [email protected]*n love those  i wish that they were worn here in the states  that would BE awesome ! My part of the world i never see anyone dressed to impress , that includes me lol , pj's are a must .. and i have a huge love the pajama jeans let me tell ya


My husband is entitled to wear a kilt, but doesn't and he's got gorgeous legs!


----------



## nanabanana

Hubby wore in New York many moons ago, he had more wolf whistles than any of the girls! my faves r jeans to wear.


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Hubby wore in New York many moons ago, he had more wolf whistles than any of the girls! my faves r jeans to wear.


I love jeans, but I do try to wear skirts, long ones, and any colour as long as it is a shade of mauve, lilac or purple.


----------



## nanabanana

Photos at last ( I hope)


----------



## theyarnlady

Jeans jeans jeans, yea. Ok. once in a while have to put on the ritz. Ann thanks for the infor about tea party, Purple V. Sound like you are in the home stretch. Don't over do with the back,they are so painful and worst if rehurt. Forgot to mention, have purple frame on glasses. I envy you red hair, the whole family had red hair except for me,I got the yuckie brown. 
I wonder if it would help if we pm tami? suppose not,just hope everthing is going all right,and granddaughter is mending o.k.
Still have not done a thing,big trial over here,and everyone upset that the mom of a dead child, got off. 
Don't knoew if she did do it, but know some where if she is God will take care of it. She will come off wealth from this,she'll write a book ect. I think we Americans go a little bit over board with these things. I personal will not give my money up for a book, ect. when I could use it to buy a new pattern ect. Plus I do not think this girl should profit from the death of her child. The silly girl said she wants to have another baby when she gets out of jail. 
O.K. I have to shower, get some clothes on and get some cleaning done. Talk about lazy, I think I could get an award for it. Have a good day, night. Hope the weather improves for all.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh saw the pixie after I had posted. Don't you both look grand. Thanks for them. Glad to see Pip too.
You British sure know how to wear the most beautiful hats. I think here in the states you will only see knitted hats in the winter, or slouch hats that the kids wear now. The Hubby looks good too. O.K. I just have to ask, were you out mucking in the first picture, or was this a cover up so the Duke wouldn't know it was you who cause the Queen to fall after the bow???


----------



## nanabanana

1st pic, me in my poor days as a tramp (hobo?)!!


----------



## nanabanana

Must say 1st pic is me in a competition in Cornwall when i was about30, my older twin sisters almost disowned me, ha ha! BTW I won!


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A KILT ?!! I [email protected]*n love those  i wish that they were worn here in the states  that would BE awesome ! My part of the world i never see anyone dressed to impress , that includes me lol , pj's are a must .. and i have a huge love the pajama jeans let me tell ya
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is entitled to wear a kilt, but doesn't and he's got gorgeous legs!
Click to expand...

awww you lucky you ... I would put mine in one if i thought he would wear it ! im pretty sure he would look good in it despite his lil chicken legs lol ... i dont know the rules on that i am just a country girl here in Southern Indiana , but hey i can dream all i want ... you guys brought this on talking bout kilts and such !! ........... ok , i digress 
 You guys look fantastic by the way  
Yarnlady i know what you are talking about and i dont want to get all in it but i am one who believes that girl got away with murdering her baby  its a sad sad thing and i dont know why i have followed this story from the beginning , there are so many that do the same thing anymore it seems , there is such a mystery to what , why , and how did she do it exactly ....horrible little woman !!! She will probably get away with time served ... there is no justice for that baby.
 
The boys just left here so back to dress making for me , i feel as if i am getting nowhere on this , The stitches are so small the progress is slow it seems *sigh , hiho hiho ........  
Tammie is prolly just not around internet service at the moment i am sure when she goes back to her daughters she will fill us all in on Sophie .
I like the long skirt look purple , but lately on me they look like a moomoo  so i stick to my t shirts and random pants that hide things lol ... i am working on losing what i gained while i was down with all my surgeries ... 40 lbs is harder to kick off than i thought  1 lb at a time and i dont care how long it takes right ?  
Love the pics again nanabanana .. loved the pup too <3


----------



## nanabanana

What have I started...... men in kilts! There is something very cute about it!! You all should have been at our daughters wedding ,more than 20yrs ago, many young men in kits, gorgeous!!!! I will look up pics when i have time to post, if she doesn't mind. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Photos at last ( I hope)


Hi there, What lovely photos. Nopt sure about the first one - you look a bit like Columbo! You look gorgeous in your outfit. What a super colour. Your husband looks rather gorgeous too. Thanks for posting them also love your pup. I'll have to have a garden party so you can wear your outfit again. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Jeans jeans jeans, yea. Ok. once in a while have to put on the ritz. Ann thanks for the infor about tea party, Purple V. Sound like you are in the home stretch. Don't over do with the back,they are so painful and worst if rehurt. Forgot to mention, have purple frame on glasses. I envy you red hair, the whole family had red hair except for me,I got the yuckie brown.
> I wonder if it would help if we pm tami? suppose not,just hope everthing is going all right,and granddaughter is mending o.k.
> Still have not done a thing,big trial over here,and everyone upset that the mom of a dead child, got off.
> Don't knoew if she did do it, but know some where if she is God will take care of it. She will come off wealth from this,she'll write a book ect. I think we Americans go a little bit over board with these things. I personal will not give my money up for a book, ect. when I could use it to buy a new pattern ect. Plus I do not think this girl should profit from the death of her child. The silly girl said she wants to have another baby when she gets out of jail.
> O.K. I have to shower, get some clothes on and get some cleaning done. Talk about lazy, I think I could get an award for it. Have a good day, night. Hope the weather improves for all.


Thanks for your concern about my back, I've tried to take it a bit easier today. Had a walk down to the shops and bought a ball of purple 4 ply - well you nevern know when you might need some more purple wool. I also have purple rimmed glasses (4 pairs in fact). I had very red dark red hair when I was young, but now it stays red with a little help from a bottle! If it's not raining tomorrow I'm going on a dragonfly hunt! Take care. PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Linkan, I'm sure you can succeed with loosing weight. I lost over 40 lbs several years ago and have managed to keep it off. In fact when I was ill around Christmas I lost even more weight and the doctor said I had to put weight on! I certainly feel much fitter for being lighter. Good luck, as you say 1 lb at a time. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Hi Linkan, I'm sure you can succeed with loosing weight. I lost over 40 lbs several years ago and have managed to keep it off. In fact when I was ill around Christmas I lost even more weight and the doctor said I had to put weight on! I certainly feel much fitter for being lighter. Good luck, as you say 1 lb at a time. Hugs PurpleV


you guys arent gonna believe this ... we moved my father in law into an apartment , I plugged in his lamp and the plug on the lamp was faulty .....needless to say i am right handed and now look at my right hand


----------



## linkan

The palm is burned too  i got no luck at all !!! this too shall pass .... i am still going to my sewing circle tomorrow night but man burns hurt ... it has blistered now so it is on its way , and i wont let it stop me from pickin up my hooks or needles for more than a day, ok clicking the keys with one finger is tiring so catch you all later lol  Thanks for the encouragement purpleV .. i will get there and i am excited about it


----------



## jlschulke

linkan said:


> The palm is burned too  i got no luck at all !!! this too shall pass .... i am still going to my sewing circle tomorrow night but man burns hurt ... it has blistered now so it is on its way , and i wont let it stop me from pickin up my hooks or needles for more than a day, ok clicking the keys with one finger is tiring so catch you all later lol  Thanks for the encouragement purpleV .. i will get there and i am excited about it


That looks terrible. So sorry. What are you doing for it? Do you have any aloe to put on it?


----------



## nanabanana

OMGosh Linkan, what a terrible thing to happen, arnica is a very good healer, worth a try. Take care of yourself, needles CAN stop for a few days!! To all you guys out there thanks for all the comments on our outfits, we had a good giggle!! Yesterday I was in Edinburgh again, 6 ladies all over 60yrs, we go on a yearly art gallery trip !!?? & most importantly lunch., we have a great time, go on a bus from Kinross (free in Scotland for over 60s) great, love that, more money for crafty things. Luv to all. Ann


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. 
Linkan, how's your hand, the burn looks really nasty, do take care and I hope it heals soon.
Nanabanana sounds like you had a good time in Edinburgh, been there a few times when my daughter was performing at the Festival.
Finished painting the bathroom,and myself I have a nice sage green stripe on my leg! This morning surrounded by men again - cover, plaster and carpenter. Making copious amounts of tea. Still the end is in sight.
Grand children break up from school at lunch time, so I'm picking them up and taking them swimming this afternoon.
I hope Susan is having better weather in York and that Tammie is settling into her new home. It's quite quiet here without them.
You all take care, especially Linkan, and catch you later. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## nanabanana

Is your daughter at the festval this year? i hope to go in. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Is your daughter at the festval this year? i hope to go in. :thumbup:


Not this year, she was there back in the 90s. Enjoy yourself there it's great fun. PurpleV


----------



## linkan

hello all , i am healing well , a little scared to walk out the front door lol with the luck i have had lately!
I have silverdeen to apply to it .. and a topical spray to stop the pain  works like a charm .
i still have the sewing circle tonight with my sister binkbrice so even if i dont do anything i can still have the company  
Glad you see some light at the end of this makeover journey purple . . its a long and tiring one i know and i hope your back and shoulders are surviving it intact! 
nanab ..glad to hear you had a good time at the gallery see anything worth a mention? its been a few years and some since i have been to any galleries  i have a friend who used to have some stuff he painted in shows but he stopped painting?  sad really..
oh well i am going to try individual wraps today on the old digits and see if i can hold a hook and go from there i will et you all know how it goes lol  
best hopes that Tammie and Gramma Susan are fareing better than me out there  have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all, started out he day in a grumpy mood. It's 9:30 here. Hot hot hot, suppose to cool down soon. Hope so as am sick of air conditioning. Had a nice day yesterday didn't do a darn thing but knit and sit. Ah, sounds like a good club to start "Knit and Sit".
> hik Purple V what are the plans today on the home front? Have you had a chance to knit at all?
> Linkan, how is the toe? Hope you are up and around taking on the world.
> NanabananaHave you taken the hat off yet? What color was it? Small or big ect.? Did you see the Queen? What happen?
> But grandma sue is having a grand time.
> O.K. it's time to get off my fat a-- and get something done around here. Maybe I go and dust,this is how I like to do it,just blow. It moves around and makes me feel good. Have a nice day ladies,and as V said, grow disgracefully. I like that idea.


Hi there yawl, yarnlady, why go to all the bother of dusting. Just SPRAY the polish in the air then the smell makes people believe you've dusted.


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> Well we had agreat day at the garden party, to theyarn lady, the hat was large, sort of apricot colour to match the dress, my feet were killing me!! not used to such footwear. we saw the Queen across the lawn, but amazingly we were taken out of the crowd to be presented to the Duke of Edinburgh, he looked every day of his 90yrs, stooped & thin, & bless him wore the oldest top hat iv'e ever seen( not that iv'e seen many), it made him seem very ordinary! He maybe thought at his age it's not worth bothering to get a new one!!!! the tea was v. good, tiny sandwiches & delicious little cakes. My hubby wore the kilt altho he is a Welshman! i thought he looked great. The weather not too bad, a little rain but bearable. That's the longest post you'll ever get from me folks, here endeth the lesson!!! love to all Ann :thumbup:


I'm so PROUD of you getting presented. well done you. I hope you spoke posh? :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A KILT ?!! I [email protected]*n love those  i wish that they were worn here in the states  that would BE awesome ! My part of the world i never see anyone dressed to impress , that includes me lol , pj's are a must .. and i have a huge love the pajama jeans let me tell ya
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is entitled to wear a kilt, but doesn't and he's got gorgeous legs!
Click to expand...

TOO much information!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Nanabarbara I just love your photo's. How nice you looked. Your husband is a good looking man also. I love your dog. I always want to cuddle dogs and pat babied on the head :roll: Is there something wrong with me? :?:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> The palm is burned too  i got no luck at all !!! this too shall pass .... i am still going to my sewing circle tomorrow night but man burns hurt ... it has blistered now so it is on its way , and i wont let it stop me from pickin up my hooks or needles for more than a day, ok clicking the keys with one finger is tiring so catch you all later lol  Thanks for the encouragement purpleV .. i will get there and i am excited about it


OMG I'm so outraged about your hand. That was so dangerous. I'm not saying it's any better for you to have happen to you, but can you imagine if it had happened to a child? It's disgusting, and once again shabby workmanship. Not many people take a pride in their work these days and this is what happens


----------



## grandma susan

It's little old me back from the back of beyond..I have had THEE most great time. I even bought 1, yes 1, ball of yarn. the weather's been really good. A couple of showers but nothing much. It's been so warm as well. I've just got home. The caravan needs unpacking, (sounds like work) and what am I doing? Yep. I'm straight onto our little club. PurpleV your house sounds divine. Where do you buy husbands like yours? I wanted my staircase doing so my DH said we would have a new front door. We got a new door, he fitted it, my DS, who went to night school to learn plastering skills, (and got a cerificate, (God knows why)) was nowhere to be seen. DH plastered!!! That was 4 yrs ago...Need I say more? I'm so used to plastered walls, I've lost interest. Anyway I digress as normal. Tammie I TOO have been thinking of you this week. I hope everything's gone allright for you. I bought a couple of tops for my hols,which is 2weeks today. God I've missed you all for 3 days, what am I going to do for 3 weeks? It's nice to be home with you all. All my friends. I'm going to unpack now, so I expect to be on later. Linkan hope you're not huring so much, Purple hows your back. Maybe you should just slow down a bit eh? Oh I'm so excited to be back. Love you all susan x


----------



## theyarnlady

Good morning all, internet providers down so I miss yesterday. So I actually got some work done. Spent the hole day ,working in garden,pullling weeds,cleaning up flower beds. Even cut lower branches on tomato plants. In fact I did so good,I managed to cut two of the branches with little tomatoes.Was glad to get it done,as the next couple of days hot and humid.
Linken, I am so sorry about your hand.Hope the pain is lessen. I had to go to doctor last week. went to friends house she was watching grandson. Of course being the graceful person I am I triped over one of his toys.I thought o.k. I'm alive, but fingers hurt and swelled up. Had to make sure they were not broken,and so I have wraped hand,with a sprain. Not bad for a clumsy person.
Purple V, How do you keep all the tea going? Is it hot there? Can't wait to see the pixies of the house. Glad your a red head,they say red heads are fisty,and I like that,more the merrier.
Nanb.Think I would like the hubby in a kilt,but all his friends call him Chief shinny shinns.
Grandma Sue , your back, sounds like you had a good time. Know what you mean about husband. want the back bedroom painted(also craft room)this started last fall. He wants to insulate north wall.then neighbor man pops in and says we should change the window.Then we should refinish wood floors. The two of them,have great ideas. It is now next summer,they are still talking about it. I might get it done in two years or not. Daughter-in-law said she would help me paint. But I know as soon as we start those two will start their mess. They are both retired,and can talk about more things and get nothing done. They at least got the bathroom redone in three days. Just have to get them going. Grnadma sue when are you coming to the states? Where will you be heading? 
Get to go to Steven Point today to go to Herrachners,a big yarn company. Got a pattern from Carons for over size tunic. They are the only ones who carry enough yarn to do it. The reason I get to go is told hubby they have a golden Corral (eatery) near there. Just say food and off we go.
Hope you all have a good day. Nanb you make a good hobo,at least you know you have another trade if Times get tuff.


----------



## grandma susan

I'll be in Florida (I love Donald duck) on 23rd July. Can't wait. All the tribe are coming with us too. What's a holiday without my family eh? (quiet, easy, peaceful,hasslefree, cheaper,)!!!!Where should I shop for yarn?


----------



## nanabanana

Enjoy hols G. Susan.


----------



## nanabanana

I am in hard times!! maybe time to get back on the road, dogs keep us poor, bless them,all 6 of them!! Ann


----------



## linkan

I am alive and my wittle hand and fingers are hurting but i am moving forward ... i have no insurance at the moment so my family is all go to the E.R. , please please go ... not gonna happen if it aint gushing blood or showing bone i take care of it myself ! lol ... so i did , i soaked in cool water with some apple cider vinegar in it for two hours , then we applied a bactine spray for the pain because the air felt like acid  then my nephew brought me some silverdeen from a mystery person from a hospital ?? he says i am better off not knowing ... i trust him so no questions asked lol ... apply gauze , keep clean and i am on my way to healing no problem  
I have my sewing circle tonight so i am looking forward to the companionship there whether i can do anything or not :/ 
Gramma Susan !!! WELCOME HOME!! You have been missed so glad to have you home and among us your friends  I hope you had a wonderful time ... please stop leaving us though because i seem to not do too well on my own LMBO !!  
well have a beautiful day everyone and talk to you again soon


----------



## linkan

I hope you guys got to see the Space Shuttle launch .. i wish i could do that ... it would have been so awesome to leave your planet and walk on another !!! imagine !?  awesome ! ... ok i am a little kid when it comes to that stuff  
Oh i forgot .. the nephew who brought the burn cream , just got back from a wedding in Italy and he brought me the prettiest scarf from Rome ... i was so tickled , i read the tag and its so funny , made in china LOL ... oh well made in china bought in Rome , brought to his auntie with love  im happy


----------



## nanabanana

so glad you are happy linkan. every thing is made in China now. my 13yr old grandson Gregor having aheart to heart with his mum a while ago, was discussing the merit of plastic surgery, mainly womens body parts, said '' when he gets married, he dosn't want a plastic wife'' lol.!! so girls , warning,DO NOT GO UNDER THE KNIFE, man of the future wants reality!!  :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all. 
Welcome back Susan, glad the weather was kind to you and you enjoyed your trip.
My back is feeling much better. Had a nice swim with grandchildren today. 3 year old grand daughter is a maniac at the pool and her latest thing is diving in (like her big 6 year old brother) and insisting that I do not catch her until she had swum underwater to me. The coving and skirtings were all done today and the plastering is all finished. Just the plumber and electrician to do the last fixings next week and a few more doors to hang and then...The carpet for the bedroom is fitted on Tuesday and once we've decorted the lounge the carpet csn go down there. It's just about three months from the beginning to end of the build. I can't believe it's gone so well. Mind you have a husband who did all the design and project managed every inch of it was a great help.
Looking after the grand children tomorrow morning and then tomorrow evening my daughter, grandson and me are going to an open air concert with Queen and Abba tribute bands, followed by fireworks. Just hoping the rain stays away.
Linkan, do take csre of your hand. Have a good week end everyone. Probably catch up with you all on Sunday. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

Ladies, back from trip to yarn factory store. I am now broke for the rest of the month. But oh what fun. got the yarn for my sweater,at 3.49 a skein,down here it cost between 3.99 to 4.49. Then of course had to check out discontinued yarns found some lovely bamboo, for 2.00 each,will use in my shawette. Thought of you sue,they had some lovely cotton yarn for wash clothes. So I am just pleased as can be. 
Linken, just looking at pictures of your hand,I hope it is just first degree burns,I agree with family you should have Dr. look at it. I know how hard it is in this country with out insurence.Ladies, how is the British health plan, hear so many things about it. Bad and good. We are trying to get it here,but goverment runs backwards sometimes. 
Sue can not recommend yarn shop. We went down there alot, my dad and Nana lived there for over 30 years. but never got to see yarn shops. Always Disneyland, Seaworld,space center,and visit with Aunts ect. They all moved their after my Aunt did. What is funny is my Nana loved to knit,but when we came was not interested in taking me to one. They lived near Disney,so with the boys,it was ever other day. I think you should go on line,and try to see if they list yarn shops near where you will be. Not much help  
Oh nanab, sixes dogs I envy you. Had to put my dog Bear down last year and sat with him till he was gone,broke my heart,told hubby I did not want to go through that again. Maybe we could send you a dogie care package. I could just see the postman delivering 50lb bag of dog food,wouldn't he love that  I sure would love to see it. Sue ,I don't spray polish all over, I just blow on the dust as I pass by,it works. I actual did something tonight after dishes cleaned the sink. I know hubby almost fell over .
I was suppose to start my carving this week,carving a gnome for christmas, so far,I have the knives out,but to hot outside,and don't want to do inside as have wood chips all over. 
Hubby bugging me My hand mixer won't work, and he said he was going to fix it. Here we go again. He has actually told me I plug it in wrong,guess who did that,he tried it his way,wrong. He says it lights up why doesn't start,told him first. He is trying to tell me how to put in beaters now,had to tell him how to do that. think we'll be going to store for a new one.:0 thats what happens when you have a hubby who has all the tools,and does not use them. He now just told me it doesn't work.(Hee,Hee) Then tells me why do you have to make me do this when I'm tired. didn't know he was going to. Oops his off to the neighbors, this will be a project. Bet I get a new one. :0 O.K. wore your eyes off . See ya have a good night,and morning. Pam
Just have to tell you hubby back from the neighbors, they fix it you want to know how,I can't believe it. They banged it on counter a couple of times. Please someone save me from these two.;0


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I hope you guys got to see the Space Shuttle launch .. i wish i could do that ... it would have been so awesome to leave your planet and walk on another !!! imagine !?  awesome ! ... ok i am a little kid when it comes to that stuff
> Oh i forgot .. the nephew who brought the burn cream , just got back from a wedding in Italy and he brought me the prettiest scarf from Rome ... i was so tickled , i read the tag and its so funny , made in china LOL ... oh well made in china bought in Rome , brought to his auntie with love  im happy


We saw a shuttle take off I think it was 3yrs ago. We all stood round a big lake and the noise was fantastic. The earth moved. I wouldn't have missed it for the world. It's awesome. It was good for the boys too. They bought a Teeshirt from the roadside. The atmosphere was friendly and electricfying. Linkan what in the world is happening to you girl. You must take care and make sure if you knit not to let the yarn rub on you.


----------



## grandma susan

yarnlady, your husband IS my husband's brother. Aren't they useless bless them. I call mine Gunner! Because he's always "gunner" do something but very rarely does. I don't mind so much now he has a heart condition because I don't want him to do too much. He won't just sit though, and goes off into the garage to "potter" as he puts it, But what the H*** he potters with only God knows. He often comes out on fire. It terryfies me. He whelds a lot but I've never found out what he whelds. Maybe it's best I don't know. Purple you are doing great, I must ask you though, I'm not sure weather you're altering your house or if you've built a new one? It's really possing down here at the moment and believe it or not I've just put the washer on. I must get round to some ironing befor we go away. I felt that I'd had a good,good rest going to York. I was so tired last night though, that I was in bed for half eight. I lay and watched my TV. I like to watch CBS crime stories. I think that's all for this morning. I thought I might have boys tonight but it's looking like they have to go to other grandma's as she won't be able to see them for 3 weeks. Have I mentioned I'm going away girls? hahaha. Tammie how are you doing girl? :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> yarnlady, your husband IS my husband's brother. Aren't they useless bless them. I call mine Gunner! Because he's always "gunner" do something but very rarely does. I don't mind so much now he has a heart condition because I don't want him to do too much. He won't just sit though, and goes off into the garage to "potter" as he puts it, But what the H*** he potters with only God knows. He often comes out on fire. It terryfies me. He whelds a lot but I've never found out what he whelds. Maybe it's best I don't know. Purple you are doing great, I must ask you though, I'm not sure weather you're altering your house or if you've built a new one? It's really possing down here at the moment and believe it or not I've just put the washer on. I must get round to some ironing befor we go away. I felt that I'd had a good,good rest going to York. I was so tired last night though, that I was in bed for half eight. I lay and watched my TV. I like to watch CBS crime stories. I think that's all for this morning. I thought I might have boys tonight but it's looking like they have to go to other grandma's as she won't be able to see them for 3 weeks. Have I mentioned I'm going away girls? hahaha. Tammie how are you doing girl? :thumbup:


I really think they are too. My hubby has heart condition too. 
I think we are lucky to have them,other wise what would we have to look forward to, always a good time. I"m so glad you get to spend time relaxing in Fla. and have some down time and save money. :thumbdown: (not with the whole family) just kidding. Maybe you could find some place to hide, it's a big state. 
Linken worried about your hand purple v is right keep it covered when you do anything you could get infected on top of burns. Glad your g son got you some meds for it. Just be careful. Before hubby retired, he work for Madison Gas and Electric, he can't believe what happen to you. They had to be so careful in plant. Just take care and let me know how you are doing. I'm praying for you.
Ladies reminded me of funny story about hubby, the plant he work at was in our state capital. He controled the electric going out of plant. One day he for some unknow reason ,pressed the wrong button(he was awhere about this button ) He shut down the whole city of Madison for about three mins. You must know there are more than 500,000 people in the city. Had to report it to review broad. Luckely he did not lose his job,as they could not replace him. I just laughed,told him not to touch anything at home that had a button on it. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Linken sorry it was your nephew. the mind is a terrible thing to waste, and I think I'm on my last quart.


----------



## theyarnlady

Nanab, your grandson,what a smart boy he is, Had to laugh though, the way things are going, he will have a time finding a really one. You are going to have to help him. I wonder if they do make plastic women in China they make everthing else. Maybe I could get a plastic hubby to do work around here and actual get something done. Just a thought.


----------



## Berneeceknitter

raedean said:


> good morning.
> i missed everyone yesterday.i was not on too much as my little grandsons were home from school.they were sick but seemed to revitalize once the school bus left the area.
> we are getting 7 days of rain in the next week.
> i dont mind cause it will make my veggie seeds pop open.
> i found my knitted sweaters i made several years back.
> they are very homely.
> if i get out my knitting needles-everyone runs away from me cause they are afraid i will be making them something.
> i wish everyone a lovely day.


 I love Portland, my son & grandchildren,& greats all live there so I've been there many times,I can't say I love it when it rains, but I'd love to hear more about your campground.Have a wonderful day !!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello yawl..I've had an awful afternoon, will you all hear me out please? We went up our DS and the minute we walked in the oldest GS (13) started going on silly. He's just at the stage where he has to have the last word with his dad all the time. After numerous tellings to stop going on like a prize pillock he still continued. He was told over and over again that if his behaviour continued then he wasn't going to sleepover at ours tonight. His behaviour didn't improve. Then the brothers had a fight. My DIL went upstairs crying, my DS shouted and we came home without them. Don't get me wrong, I believe they should stick to their words but it's a pity that the little one wasn't allowed to come. I wish I hadn't gone. We left them both crying because they wanted to come. That's not a nice feeling but I believe however hurtful it is to me that DS and DIL have done the right thing. I don't understand though why my DIL didn't shout goodbye from upstairs. I'm so worried about what this can do to their marriage. I expect they will probably be on the phone tonight saying sorry. My DIL blames additives! My DH says (just to me cos we don't interfere) that he doesn't believe in additives and that he's just plain naughty at the moment.My DS says he tells them off and DIL sticks up for them, and so it goes on. I KNOW GS is unhappy at the moment but can't seem to get through to him that he's (not the only one) part of the problem. Am I expecting too much from him. When they come here I don't get a minutes bother, and NO they don't get their own way. When I say NO it's NO and they accept it. I'm really worried about the family at the moment. I feel so down, sorry girls.


----------



## nanabanana

Gsusan, cheer up, I think most families are like that at times, altho I know how upsetting it all is. Your GS probably knows he can play his parents against each other, they manage to do that even at the age of 2. Just be there for them all, maybe have the young one to stay by himself sometime. Hugs Ann x


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies, back from trip to yarn factory store. I am now broke for the rest of the month. But oh what fun. got the yarn for my sweater,at 3.49 a skein,down here it cost between 3.99 to 4.49. Then of course had to check out discontinued yarns found some lovely bamboo, for 2.00 each,will use in my shawette. Thought of you sue,they had some lovely cotton yarn for wash clothes. So I am just pleased as can be.
> Linken, just looking at pictures of your hand,I hope it is just first degree burns,I agree with family you should have Dr. look at it. I know how hard it is in this country with out insurence.Ladies, how is the British health plan, hear so many things about it. Bad and good. We are trying to get it here,but goverment runs backwards sometimes.
> Sue can not recommend yarn shop. We went down there alot, my dad and Nana lived there for over 30 years. but never got to see yarn shops. Always Disneyland, Seaworld,space center,and visit with Aunts ect. They all moved their after my Aunt did. What is funny is my Nana loved to knit,but when we came was not interested in taking me to one. They lived near Disney,so with the boys,it was ever other day. I think you should go on line,and try to see if they list yarn shops near where you will be. Not much help
> Oh nanab, sixes dogs I envy you. Had to put my dog Bear down last year and sat with him till he was gone,broke my heart,told hubby I did not want to go through that again. Maybe we could send you a dogie care package. I could just see the postman delivering 50lb bag of dog food,wouldn't he love that  I sure would love to see it. Sue ,I don't spray polish all over, I just blow on the dust as I pass by,it works. I actual did something tonight after dishes cleaned the sink. I know hubby almost fell over .
> I was suppose to start my carving this week,carving a gnome for christmas, so far,I have the knives out,but to hot outside,and don't want to do inside as have wood chips all over.
> Hubby bugging me My hand mixer won't work, and he said he was going to fix it. Here we go again. He has actually told me I plug it in wrong,guess who did that,he tried it his way,wrong. He says it lights up why doesn't start,told him first. He is trying to tell me how to put in beaters now,had to tell him how to do that. think we'll be going to store for a new one.:0 thats what happens when you have a hubby who has all the tools,and does not use them. He now just told me it doesn't work.(Hee,Hee) Then tells me why do you have to make me do this when I'm tired. didn't know he was going to. Oops his off to the neighbors, this will be a project. Bet I get a new one. :0 O.K. wore your eyes off . See ya have a good night,and morning. Pam
> Just have to tell you hubby back from the neighbors, they fix it you want to know how,I can't believe it. They banged it on counter a couple of times. Please someone save me from these two.;0


The NHS in the UK is good, no matter how little money you have we are always seen . Of course like most systems there are problems, some folk pay for private health care, if they can afford it, we don't execept for dental care. Ann


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we had agreat day at the garden party, to theyarn lady, the hat was large, sort of apricot colour to match the dress, my feet were killing me!! not used to such footwear. we saw the Queen across the lawn, but amazingly we were taken out of the crowd to be presented to the Duke of Edinburgh, he looked every day of his 90yrs, stooped & thin, & bless him wore the oldest top hat iv'e ever seen( not that iv'e seen many), it made him seem very ordinary! He maybe thought at his age it's not worth bothering to get a new one!!!! the tea was v. good, tiny sandwiches & delicious little cakes. My hubby wore the kilt altho he is a Welshman! i thought he looked great. The weather not too bad, a little rain but bearable. That's the longest post you'll ever get from me folks, here endeth the lesson!!! love to all Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so PROUD of you getting presented. well done you. I hope you spoke posh? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I never speak posh, I'm frpm Cornwall!!!


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> Nanab, your grandson,what a smart boy he is, Had to laugh though, the way things are going, he will have a time finding a really one. You are going to have to help him. I wonder if they do make plastic women in China they make everthing else. Maybe I could get a plastic hubby to do work around here and actual get something done. Just a thought.


He has a wonderful sense of humour, some things you would NOT want to hear!!


----------



## linkan

[quote
Linken, just looking at pictures of your hand,I hope it is just first degree burns,I agree with family you should have Dr. look at it. I know how hard it is in this country with out insurence.Ladies, how is the British health plan, hear so many things about it. Bad and good. We are trying to get it here,but goverment runs backwards sometimes. 
[/quote]

yea but we are talking spending a couple thousand dollars , instead of the 26.oo i got burn supplies with instead :? 
I am doing ok now its is still painful and black and blistered but it could be worse .. i am doing all i can to keep it clean because an infection would just be too much  Since i am allergic to antibiotics *smh (shake my head) 
I did three rows on my lil dress last night at sewing circle and for me thats a snails pace , the fingers swelled up and the joints are all stiff and sore from the shock so i had to give up and put it down , so i sit here today grumpy and full of p*ss and vinegar because i cant work on anything and because of that i dont want to do anything else LOL .... just being a pain in the *[email protected] to spread the fun !  
I dont know what the deal is with me the last 4 or 5 years Gramma Susan but i seem to fall apart like the glue has come unglued everywhere *sigh
At this rate i will be in big trouble by the time i am 60 :/
well ladies since i cannot contribute a good mood , i will let you guys go in peace lol , Gramma S. you know that at that age kiddies can put a strain on things , they need to be a united front so the kids know they arent going to make a dent :/ My hubby backs me up real simple like ..if they come to him he says talk to your Mother and if they come to me i say no LOL 
Nah ... my son is 14 and he is my angel , that child helps me around the house i dont have to bug him to do it ..when i was down after each surgeries he sat with me ALOT and he always made sure i had a glass of tea sitting next to the bed before he left for school  he is so thoughtful ! His sister (i have one homegrown and one adopted ..both 19 ) the homegrown one is the opposite - she called me 2 hrs before one surgery to tell me i need to go buy her some white t-shirts for a school she was "thinking" of attending  
The DS and DIL will figure it out , stayin out of it is prolly the best in the long run , as long as they both know they can cry on ur shoulder when they need it


----------



## grandma susan

Thanks Linkan. You are right,and I will stay out of it. But here we are on a Sunday morning at 6.20am and didn't sleep too well. Never mind eh? Good Lord, I don't have a problem compared to others. I just felt lost last night. I hope they aren't going on like this when we are away on holiday. sometimes I think a smack on the botty might not hurt. It would hurt his pride more. He's a lovely kid and this is alien to them. But as I say, he's fantastic outside of the home and as long as he can let off steam somewhere then the home it should be. It's sunny here today.I've taken mincedbeef out of the freezer and I'm going to do a lasagne today. BUT not much else. I've a BIG confession...I've not knitted since Tuesday!! If I suddenly went off knitting what would become of my stash? haha.I've got it hidden behind a chair now. I put some there yesterday. It's like the triffords. We are getting overtaken. Have a fab Sunday. Love you Susan x


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Thanks Linkan. You are right,and I will stay out of it. But here we are on a Sunday morning at 6.20am and didn't sleep too well. Never mind eh? Good Lord, I don't have a problem compared to others. I just felt lost last night. I hope they aren't going on like this when we are away on holiday. sometimes I think a smack on the botty might not hurt. It would hurt his pride more. He's a lovely kid and this is alien to them. But as I say, he's fantastic outside of the home and as long as he can let off steam somewhere then the home it should be. It's sunny here today.I've taken mincedbeef out of the freezer and I'm going to do a lasagne today. BUT not much else. I've a BIG confession...I've not knitted since Tuesday!! If I suddenly went off knitting what would become of my stash? haha.I've got it hidden behind a chair now. I put some there yesterday. It's like the triffords. We are getting overtaken. Have a fab Sunday. Love you Susan x


gsue, I wish I could give you a big hug. It's hard to be a Grandma and parent when they go on so. But you are doing the right thing, they will come around. I'm so sorry you could not sleep. It's harder being in the middle, and not being able to do anything. You can always vent here we all have problems, and its good for our souls to get it out. 
Glad I am not the only one who hides the stash. I read somewhere were alady actual hide her's in the oven,must not cook alot. You keep your head up,and you have a good holiday. Hope you will able to get some sleep tonight, harder when your tried. They are lucky to have such a good gmother, mom. Hugs to you. Pam


----------



## grandma susan

OMG! He's mending the TV and recorder.!!!!! there's nothing the matter with them up to now. I'm blowed if I'm going to ask what he's doing. I'm going up to my own TV at 8 to watch the Royal.... He is banned from that. AND my laptop. My lasagne was very nice thankyou very much. I hope you've all had a good day. I've done some nativity today. Nearly finished the 3rd king!!!! Just got his casket to do. Stitch and b***h tomorrow. I wonder what revelations are unearthed tomorrow. Do I need it? Yes I do. Speak to you all later. Susan x ooooops forgot to tell you that I've added more to the ironing pile. I'm heading for a record!!!!! :roll:


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> OMG! He's mending the TV and recorder.!!!!! there's nothing the matter with them up to now. I'm blowed if I'm going to ask what he's doing. I'm going up to my own TV at 8 to watch the Royal.... He is banned from that. AND my laptop. My lasagne was very nice thankyou very much. I hope you've all had a good day. I've done some nativity today. Nearly finished the 3rd king!!!! Just got his casket to do. Stitch and b***h tomorrow. I wonder what revelations are unearthed tomorrow. Do I need it? Yes I do. Speak to you all later. Susan x ooooops forgot to tell you that I've added more to the ironing pile. I'm heading for a record!!!!! :roll:


Thanks for the laugh Susan, your life seems a ball. Ann x


----------



## grandma susan

I've relented. I couldn't keep quiet any longer. I was bursting to know what the hell he was doing.....He says he's trying to update the system. He's got his laptop on 1 side and a remote stick on the other and he's up and down like a kangaroo but there's b.all happening hahahaha.


----------



## linkan

Lady you just let it all out !! 
My motto : this too shall pass , no matter what is troublng me i try to remember that it usually isnt forever and that i will keep moving forward and that things get tough and we strong ladies pick everyone up and drag them into the light (kicking and screaming) with us LOL  

My fingers are so much better today than yesterday  the minor ones on the palm are doing great , the silverdeen stuff for burns is AWESOME ... i need to keep that stuff handy my hubby Rick is always burning himself , (mechanic) of course his skin is so thick and calloused he hardly notices lol , 
I have to say Gramma Susan i dont have the same problem with my DH trying to fix stuff not broken , i have to stand over him with a wrench to make him fix the things that are ... if it isnt a car he doesnt want to do it lol .
Purplev i hope that things are still going well with your renovation it sounds like you guys have done ALOT .. its refreshing isnt it ?  
Yarnlady i am with you on the dusting if you walk past the dusty area fast enough its the same as dusting right? heehee


----------



## grandma susan

Linkan if there was something broken he wouldn't want to fix te hahahahaha


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Linkan if there was something broken he wouldn't want to fix te hahahahaha


hahaha gotta love em right ?


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> OMG! He's mending the TV and recorder.!!!!! there's nothing the matter with them up to now. I'm blowed if I'm going to ask what he's doing. I'm going up to my own TV at 8 to watch the Royal.... He is banned from that. AND my laptop. My lasagne was very nice thankyou very much. I hope you've all had a good day. I've done some nativity today. Nearly finished the 3rd king!!!! Just got his casket to do. Stitch and b***h tomorrow. I wonder what revelations are unearthed tomorrow. Do I need it? Yes I do. Speak to you all later. Susan x ooooops forgot to tell you that I've added more to the ironing pile. I'm heading for a record!!!!! :roll:


Oh my gosh I laughed so hard I ----- my pants. The man is a gensis, just like the hubby I have. What would we do with out them.
Hay I found out a way to avoid ironing,just wear the clothes,and if anyone say anything just tell them it wrinkle easy. My other excuse is if I wear it, it will just get wrinkled anyway. 
Linken glad hand is getting better.


----------



## theyarnlady

Linken,glad you are joining the I have a hubby now how do we fix it when they are done.


----------



## theyarnlady

Where is Purple V? I sure hope she has not done herself in with the house redo? 
Ann, love to hear more stories about gs. He has to have your sense of humor.


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> Where is Purple V? I sure hope she has not done herself in with the house redo?
> Ann, love to hear more stories about gs. He has to have your sense of humor.


My hubby has a great sense of humour as well, and our daughter, Gregors mum. when he was about 9yrs we were in the kitchen my daughter making a fool of me behind my back, as i turned round he said, with twinkling eyes, '' nana you should have used protection'' meaning of course daughter should not have been born. i could not believe my ears!!! would anyone else have said that to their grandmother!! i wouldn't  :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Where is Purple V? I sure hope she has not done herself in with the house redo?
> Ann, love to hear more stories about gs. He has to have your sense of humor.


Hi gang, I'm still here. Spent yesterday morning looking after the grand chidren. And then in the evening my daughter and my grandson (age 6) took me to an open air concert with tribute Abba and Queen bands. It was great, the rained stayed off and we did a lot of dancing. My husband spent the day painting all the new coving.
This morning I managed to paint myself into a corner today putting the wood sealer on the floor before we tiled the bathroom! Eventually managed to escape and helped husband put the floor tiles down after lunch. Made him a nice dinner to make up for leaving him to his own devices yesterday.
Plumber and electrician come tomorrow to finish off.
Linkan home your hand is healing and Susan good luck with your son, DIL and grandson. It's difficult when they all fall out. But that seems to be the way it goes. Hopefully it won't last for long.
I know what I'll be doing. decorating. Once we have finished up stairs there's the lounge to paint and it 8 x 4 1/2 metres! Still it 'll build up the muscles.
Have a good week everyone. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all. Well i went upstairs to watch my cathereine cookson on yesterday channel, the atmospherics were so bad I couldn't get a reception. I came down and had to watch it on the lounge TV. 3hrs it was on, anyway I fell asleep 20mins before the end and missed it. My DH did some ironing, (his only) It tickles me hahaha. What would he do if I only fed and watered myself? hahaha. His excuse is he wouldn't do mine right. (He's quick this man, you gotta hand it to him)Family had a good Sunday and everything seems OK again. They spent some quality(or so they call it)time together. I think this is half the problem. They both work and have very little time together and when they do they are tired. Never mind enough of that. Off to S and B this afternoon. I wonder if Tammie gets on line this week. I hope so. See you all later susan x


----------



## grandma susan

It's me! I've been to my S and B! Gosh we've laughed. This woman called Ann, (she's our leader)(well she likes to think she is) said her brother phoned her today and asked her to go to the library for him. He wants to know why his plums are small!!!!!. Need I continue? She didn't have a clue why we were all creased up which made it funnier. I asked if they were "smaller" in the cold and she said that he never mentioned that.!!!! I had to frog for ages after that. I'm further behind in my knitting than I was when I went. I don't take anything complex because I can't concentrate down there. Come on you lot is there only me in this club today? where are you?. Oh yes...When I was out at my S and B my gorgeous DH put a hole in the wall...Never said a word to me that he was going to, and just did it. He's put an aeriel socket in next to the TV. That's 2 we've got now. (sockets not TV's)You have no idea how many wires and sockets and holes in walls we have in this house. Even behind fitted bedroom units!!!! It's like spaghetti junction in here. I'm so pleased I said no to the air conditioner unit. DS asked me yesterday if I was sure I didn't want it, I said I was positive. I kid you not, we'd have had a tube going out of the window from it if DH had his way. I'm going dancing tonight, what are you all up to?


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> It's me! I've been to my S and B! Gosh we've laughed. This woman called Ann, (she's our leader)(well she likes to think she is) said her brother phoned her today and asked her to go to the library for him. He wants to know why his plums are small!!!!!. Need I continue? She didn't have a clue why we were all creased up which made it funnier. I asked if they were "smaller" in the cold and she said that he never mentioned that.!!!! I had to frog for ages after that. I'm further behind in my knitting than I was when I went. I don't take anything complex because I can't concentrate down there. Come on you lot is there only me in this club today? where are you?. Oh yes...When I was out at my S and B my gorgeous DH put a hole in the wall...Never said a word to me that he was going to, and just did it. He's put an aeriel socket in next to the TV. That's 2 we've got now. (sockets not TV's)You have no idea how many wires and sockets and holes in walls we have in this house. Even behind fitted bedroom units!!!! It's like spaghetti junction in here. I'm so pleased I said no to the air conditioner unit. DS asked me yesterday if I was sure I didn't want it, I said I was positive. I kid you not, we'd have had a tube going out of the window from it if DH had his way. I'm going dancing tonight, what are you all up to?


Hi I'm here G Susan, I love the sound of your house, I presume DH means dear husband. You really do cheer me up. I was working this morning, assessed a dog for Therapet this afternoon, have a cake to ice for a friends birthday, no wonder I get tired!!! Ann :thumbup:


----------



## nanabanana

nanabanana said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's me! I've been to my S and B! Gosh we've laughed. This woman called Ann, (she's our leader)(well she likes to think she is) said her brother phoned her today and asked her to go to the library for him. He wants to know why his plums are small!!!!!. Need I continue? She didn't have a clue why we were all creased up which made it funnier. I asked if they were "smaller" in the cold and she said that he never mentioned that.!!!! I had to frog for ages after that. I'm further behind in my knitting than I was when I went. I don't take anything complex because I can't concentrate down there. Come on you lot is there only me in this club today? where are you?. Oh yes...When I was out at my S and B my gorgeous DH put a hole in the wall...Never said a word to me that he was going to, and just did it. He's put an aeriel socket in next to the TV. That's 2 we've got now. (sockets not TV's)You have no idea how many wires and sockets and holes in walls we have in this house. Even behind fitted bedroom units!!!! It's like spaghetti junction in here. I'm so pleased I said no to the air conditioner unit. DS asked me yesterday if I was sure I didn't want it, I said I was positive. I kid you not, we'd have had a tube going out of the window from it if DH had his way. I'm going dancing tonight, what are you all up to?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm here G Susan, I love the sound of your house, I presume DH means dear husband. You really do cheer me up. I was working this morning, assessed a dog for Therapet this afternoon, have a cake to ice for a friends birthday, no wonder I get tired!!! Ann :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Enjoy your dancing, what kind do you do?


----------



## grandma susan

nanab. when I had my lovely precious Heidi. (black lab) Her and me were registered as a "PAT" dog. We used to go to an old persons home and let them "pat" her. It was good therapy for her but our Heidi just loved it. She had the most gorgeous character. So lovely with them and ALWAYS took what treats they had to give her haha. Labs are reknown for being greedy. We did it for a good few years. Some of the inmates loved her and of course hadn't got their own pets in the home. Am I right in thinking this is the kind of thing that you do? and it's linedancing I do, (or try to)


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> nanab. when I had my lovely precious Heidi. (black lab) Her and me were registered as a "PAT" dog. We used to go to an old persons home and let them "pat" her. It was good therapy for her but our Heidi just loved it. She had the most gorgeous character. So lovely with them and ALWAYS took what treats they had to give her haha. Labs are reknown for being greedy. We did it for a good few years. Some of the inmates loved her and of course hadn't got their own pets in the home. Am I right in thinking this is the kind of thing that you do? and it's linedancing I do, (or try to)


Susan, yes therapet is a Scottish version of PAT dogs, I'm the representative for Fife, that's the reason we went to the Queen's Garden Party. We used to dance a lot when we were young DH can't manage now, I miss it. Not so hot at line dancing, I have a friend who does tho. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi gsue,ann,purplev,and linken, Lovely day here,bad storms last night still raining. don't have to water anything. so humid rot your socks off. gsue,you must have fun where ever you go. Makes life easier. Ann, love the gson,must take after his dear gm. Do you only have Sheltie's? They are so sweet. Gsue so are labs. Glad to hear everthing is going on purplev. How did you get out of coroner? gsue linedancing wow . My hubby says I can't walk and chew bubble gum at the sametime. good news today don't have to have surgery. gsue did the lady at s and b ever figure out what was so funny? Thats why she think she is incharged. 
Hubby just in wanted to know where he put the book for the (new toy) generator? Please God no more toys. He thinks we might lose electicity sometime(Hasn't happen yet) He probably won't find the book when it happens, and will ask me how to start it. 
Police where at house on Sat.,found out from the neighbor,we were not home. yes the same one who helps the hubby apparently there was a lose chicken down by Library,and we and the neighbor are the only ones to have them in town.(yes n talk my hubby into chickens too).Love the eggs,but not getting spurred. They wanted to know if it was our chick or neigbors. Of course it was neither one of us. now of two others in town who have them. Being our brave police force,they aske n to go with them as they were afraid to pick it up,and get spurred.(I say shot the darn thing and have a meal)but no n went with them in his own car,afraid neigbors would think something going on if he rode in back of police car. He pick up the bird and now has another one. Oh dear what will this lead too. These two can think of more things to drive me crazy. Plus know I am worried what will happen when I need the police,will call the n and my hubby to help them out. What is the world coming too.
gsue how are the holes going? Pretty soon you will have cross ventilation, nice in summer,but if I were you knit like mad to cover it up. glad to know family is getting on better.
Ann what flavor cake? you have to be a good friend to do that. 
all for now have to do something today that looks like work?? Oh the thought. Have a good day ladies,and stay out of trouble.


----------



## grandma susan

yarn lady I've had to read to my DH about your chickens.....ooooohhhh I love it. I'm sitting here with a stupid grin on my face hahahahaaha. I'm off dancing now. bye bye......hahahahaha....chickens......hahahahaha AND no, Ann never knew yet why we were laughing. that would have spoiled the fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening. It's been a lovely day here. Bedroom already for the carpet fitters tomorrow. Wasn't up to swimming this afternoon so my husband went on his own. Did a bit of knitting but then decided to make a start on the painting in the lounge. Put a coat of paint on the coving and my hair! When husband came back he did the whole ceiling. It's looking much better with a coat of paint. Plumber arrived at noon, had a cup of tea, left two radiators and said he'd be back tomorrow with the electrician to finish off the bathroom. Looks like there'll be house full tomorrow, so I guess I'll be on teanmaking duty. Hope everyone is feeling ok. Take care. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

You sound weary tonight PurpleV. Just slow down a bit girl. You've not rested properly for weeks. When the men go away your family comes and your'e not getting a rest. Thats my 5pence worth!!! I've been dancing. God it was hot. Learned another new one tonight, I quite like it. It's just dawned on me I won't be there for about 4wks. Tomorrow its over 60's and I won't get there next week I don't think. It's GS no.2 birthday next Tuesday. Have I BRAGGED (told you, sorry) that he's in a schoole performance next Monday and Tuesday evening. It's the leaver's that are doing it. It's the musical Oliver. Our little Darling (NOT) is Oliver!!!! Oh he's like his Grandma. I loved Drama and writing, dancing and singing. We are all dying to see him. He's not practised infront of any of us so we are going to take some tissues. Especially when he sings "Where is love". I'm filling up thinking about it.He has the most angelic face but that's the only angelic thing about him hahaha. So DON'T tune in next wednesday because I'll be full of it and your ears will all be sore hahaha. Well I've come in and DH is watching Terminator (again) He says to me "Do you think the TV has a good picture on it?" And I just say "yes love" Well...lifes easier that way isn't it? the flipping thing looks no different to me. Well I'm off to bed to watch Forensic on TV. I'm shattered. night xxx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> You sound weary tonight PurpleV. Just slow down a bit girl. You've not rested properly for weeks. When the men go away your family comes and your'e not getting a rest. Thats my 5pence worth!!! I've been dancing. God it was hot. Learned another new one tonight, I quite like it. It's just dawned on me I won't be there for about 4wks. Tomorrow its over 60's and I won't get there next week I don't think. It's GS no.2 birthday next Tuesday. Have I BRAGGED (told you, sorry) that he's in a schoole performance next Monday and Tuesday evening. It's the leaver's that are doing it. It's the musical Oliver. Our little Darling (NOT) is Oliver!!!! Oh he's like his Grandma. I loved Drama and writing, dancing and singing. We are all dying to see him. He's not practised infront of any of us so we are going to take some tissues. Especially when he sings "Where is love". I'm filling up thinking about it.He has the most angelic face but that's the only angelic thing about him hahaha. So DON'T tune in next wednesday because I'll be full of it and your ears will all be sore hahaha. Well I've come in and DH is watching Terminator (again) He says to me "Do you think the TV has a good picture on it?" And I just say "yes love" Well...lifes easier that way isn't it? the flipping thing looks no different to me. Well I'm off to bed to watch Forensic on TV. I'm shattered. night xxx


OMG ! too funny ... My hubs is a HUGE Terminator movie fan ! lol , drives me crazy with that and the sarah connor chronicles , *sigh . 
We went ot my parents today my son did some yard work for them , mowing and weeding and such , My mother and i made dinner for everyone , fried potatoes , cabbage , steak and i tried a mushroom salad with my own twist lol fresh homegrown tomatoes and cucumbers ... it was all so nice as i havent cooked a big meal in about a week or so  YUM ! of course no matter how many times i do it , my fried potatoes are NEVER as good as my Mom's  
I attempted to work on my lil dress project the other night and didnt get too far ... i wanted to work on it today but the rest of the gang had other plans for me it seems lol 
AND ... oh yes i know all about the hubby whom you have to fix what he just fixed lol ... This beautiful man of mine can build a car from the frame up but cant change the remote over to watch a dvd and then change it back ... i have to show him every time teeheehee , when we renovated the kitchen he begged me to let him just put panneling up on all the walls instead of new drywall (uh-nah) !! he sanded the drywall for days bless him , once he commits he does it the right way (my way..lol) 
It looks as if my other daughter (homegrown one) will be moving in with her Papaw , it will help him out and her ..... so i "might" get my craft room  , we shall see , is it sad i already have it figured that i want a lillac and cream colors on the walls and know where the shelving will go and where to put a desk and a sewing machine , when i get one  i have depended on Mom's all these years because i have no place to put one so i am kind of excited   !! 
well it was nice to hear things are going well for everyone i am gonna sit down and TRY to do some work on this headache of a dress , i wanted to do it so bad and now it has fizzled out to a not so much kind of thing  
Have a Wonderful Night everyone ... will look in on you tomorrow  oh yea...
BRAG ON Gramma S. thats what Grandmothers do , i will listen intently and love every minute of your joy in his moment  !!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Surrey.
Thanks for the advice Susan. I'm ok, had an earlyish night last night and slept like a log. That's one good thing being so busy. I was on sleeping tablets for over 20 years, but now I don't need them. I even managed without my usual painkillers last night. Decorating is nearly as good therapy as knitting.
Enjoy your grandson's performance, before she had kids my daughter was in the theatre - acting and directing. I used to get through loads of tissues. Looking forward to a full report on Oliver.
Glad your family seem to have sorted themselves out. It is hard when both parents are working. Youngsters today seem to be in such a rush.
Your family dinner Linkan sounded great, except for the steak (I'm a veggie). I love family get togethers. In the autumn my son in law's grandma will be 90 and there'sd a big family bash planned.
Builder's not here yet, well he did only get back from his holiday yesterday. But I think this is the lull before the storm as by lunch time I expect the house to be full. Guess I'll just have to retret to the kitchen and do some knitting and make the odd cup of tea.
I feel like a kid on Christmas eve so excited. Catch you all later - that is if I haven't painted myself into another corner! Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Good Morning to you all. there's nothing changed overnight so I'm just signing in. It's dull (again) here. PV if I were you I'd be excited too. I can hear the sewerage men hard at it this morning. We live just off the road that's closed and will be closed for 8 weeks. So, we have to have an opening to be able to get out onto the road and leave the town. They've been so kind in moving for us when we've been wanting to get out. they are a good bunch of men. BUT the road is closed to everyone else and when they go home on a night it remains closed. However, some people are ignoring this and using the road with holes in.(craters) Anyway the police have been catching them and fining them £60 a time for not using the diversion. The town is left to vandals,druggies and burglars while this is going on hahaha. What's their priorities eh? Anyway I digress. Another firm has come along and at the end of the road where the detour ends they've decided that on a Sunday for the next 3 weeks that will be closed while they refit us with traffic lights!!!! There's noway we can escape seemingly. Why the heck don't they work together these people ???? And so it goes on. Life's little problems. My neighbour worries, so much, that if she had nothing to worry about then she'd worry about that. What are we going to do she says and is panic stricken. I can't be bothered. I've more serious things in my head than road closures.She really needs to get a life. that's my moan for today. Over 60's today! God help me live long enough to get home from it. Love susan x


----------



## grandma susan

Evening. I went to the stupid over 60's....I won the last game for £10 but had to share with someone else. Oh but I did manage to win 2 pkts of hob nob biscuits. It's the little things in life isn't it? One woman once again went without hearing aid and glasses this time. She kept shouting but they were false calls....We were all very quiet and tensed up waiting for a line (for £1.) when there was this almighty noise. One of the old dears passed some wind. OMG our table were to take away...We were in stitches...Couldn't stop laughing (very infantile I know) No-one could hear the numbers for us and the tears fell and the little biddy that did it was quite non-chalont!!!! I'm still gigglig now. I mean I ask you...How sad are we on our table to laugh like that at something so futile? My Bezzy pal (who won't go to the over 60's) say to me "Susan do you know who you are mixing with?. I said "you need talk, (she's a walker). you sat in the rain having a picnic today with your lot". We aren't going to see each other for 4 weeks because she's away next weekend. Honestly, what will we do for laughs? I always have to wear tenna ladies when I go out with her. We never go anywhere to have a drink (because I don't)(I like a ciggy)so we can't blame that on our laughs. I'm going to stack the dishwasher. It's my turn. Speak to you all later. Love Susan xxx


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> Evening. I went to the stupid over 60's....I won the last game for £10 but had to share with someone else. Oh but I did manage to win 2 pkts of hob nob biscuits. It's the little things in life isn't it? One woman once again went without hearing aid and glasses this time. She kept shouting but they were false calls....We were all very quiet and tensed up waiting for a line (for £1.) when there was this almighty noise. One of the old dears passed some wind. OMG our table were to take away...We were in stitches...Couldn't stop laughing (very infantile I know) No-one could hear the numbers for us and the tears fell and the little biddy that did it was quite non-chalont!!!! I'm still gigglig now. I mean I ask you...How sad are we on our table to laugh like that at something so futile? My Bezzy pal (who won't go to the over 60's) say to me "Susan do you know who you are mixing with?. I said "you need talk, (she's a walker). you sat in the rain having a picnic today with your lot". We aren't going to see each other for 4 weeks because she's away next weekend. Honestly, what will we do for laughs? I always have to wear tenna ladies when I go out with her. We never go anywhere to have a drink (because I don't)(I like a ciggy)so we can't blame that on our laughs. I'm going to stack the dishwasher. It's my turn. Speak to you all later. Love Susan xxx


Susan you are priceless!! I would love to go to your over 60s with you. you positively are amazng, i wonder if the American friends know what tenna ladies are, comments please from over there! Hugs Ann :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey all, suppose to be banching green beans and get into freezer that got from farmers market yesterday. Also should start doing wash. But hubby went up to cabin to get trailer and bring home for son who bought a new toy. Just being lazy with hubby gone. Love those kinded of days,don't get them often. Hubby wanted me to go with,but call the cabin the place from ---. It's a hunting place to stay for the men. It does not have indoor plumbing,and have to go outside to get water. If you try to go outside you will be attacked by black flies,deer flies,deer ticks,and regular ticks and they all bite. Also paper company owns land across the way and have cut all trees. Plus we have one jeep that does not run,stored there by son #1.So you can see why a day home is more fun At 64 I do at least deserve indoor plumbing.
NanaB, we kown about, Tennas,also have Poise,Whoopie goldberg does a funny commercial about them. The one that really cracks me up is Depend, they now come in disposalable pantys.Plus now they come in colors.That just makes me want to go out a buy a load of them(hee hee).
Speaking of son he is just like his father,collects toys (cars). Hubby bought a 65 Volkswagon covertible,It ran just needed some adjusting,painting and new top. It has sat the last 7 years in son garage in pieces. which he said he wanted to restore, told hubby we might have to be buried in it to get any use out of it.
Gsue,What is an over 60s,is it a bingo thing?
Purplev. Sounds like you might be in the home stretch, won't that be lovely,you can have tea all by yourself. 
the weather is so nice today can open windows and breath in cool air,weatherman said it will be in 90's again this weekend. will have ac on again.
Don't have to worry about hubby and neighbor getting into trouble today with hubby gone.
should go now and get out of p.j."s. Ah such a lovely day,with out drama. Have a good day all.
nanab, still want to know breed of dogs?


----------



## linkan

Well today is much cooler here than yesterday ! the temp was in the 90's but according to the news it felt like 118 ... i will take thier word for it and stay in the ac ... ok all of you with any kind of know about on the topic i have a question ... Can a shock really damage nerves even in a place unburned ? maybe its muscle but i picked up my knitting needles and tried to work on the baby blanket and my whole hand fingers palm the whole thing hurts to work anything  i haven't done alot with it since it happened so i didnt realize just how much the whole hand really hurts when i use it  now i dont know what to do except to maybe just keep working on my projects and maybe it will work out the kinks ?? what do you guys think ?

On the tenna (depends ) thing , my wonderful sister Lisa (binkbrice ) and nephew put big depends delivery signs and grim reaper signs in my yard on my 40th lol .... i was kind of like hey ya know sometimes that would be useful lol one wrong sneeze in the wrong situation and its trouble !!
I want to clean house today , but its my Anniversay (2oyrs.) today  so my gift to me is im not gonna TEEHEEHEE
i think i will surf the T.V. and ride the couch the rest of the day 
Gramma S you did it again , made my day with the way you write lol 
ok pain pill .. knitting needles , crochet hooks and two W.I.P's on the end table a little smoke and a glass of ice tea ..... i am all set for a quiet , relaxing day 
Enjoy your day everyone i will let ya know how far i get on the WIP's lol 
Amy news on Tammie and lil Sophie? i hope she is getting along ok .


----------



## nanabanana

Hi folks, we have Shetland Sheepdogs, currently 6, they are such fun, very intelligent & bright. They take a good deal of grooming but worth it. We're just back from a walk by the loch, just beautiful. We are very lucky where we live, we have lived in many parts of the UK, this is my favourite! Hugs x


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening all, (oh I sound just like Dixon of Dock Green - ancient UK police drama) SSSSh it's all very quiet. 
THE BUILDERS HAVE FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
All that's left is for my husband and I to finish decorating the lounge and getting the carpet fitters to put down the carpet there. We should be in the new bedroom by the weekend. The bathroom is finished. Water coming out of all the right places. Been polishing furniture today before I put it in the new bedroom. Shall have a lie in tomorrow morning as I will not have to get up at the crack of dawn to let the builders in. I think I shall miss them, they were a lovely group of guys. The whole extension took just under three months.
Now comes the fun bit getting all the accessories together. Lots of purple things for the bedroom of course.
Have a good evening everyone. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Well today is much cooler here than yesterday ! the temp was in the 90's but according to the news it felt like 118 ... i will take thier word for it and stay in the ac ... ok all of you with any kind of know about on the topic i have a question ... Can a shock really damage nerves even in a place unburned ? maybe its muscle but i picked up my knitting needles and tried to work on the baby blanket and my whole hand fingers palm the whole thing hurts to work anything  i haven't done alot with it since it happened so i didnt realize just how much the whole hand really hurts when i use it  now i dont know what to do except to maybe just keep working on my projects and maybe it will work out the kinks ?? what do you guys think ?
> 
> On the tenna (depends ) thing , my wonderful sister Lisa (binkbrice ) and nephew put big depends delivery signs and grim reaper signs in my yard on my 40th lol .... i was kind of like hey ya know sometimes that would be useful lol one wrong sneeze in the wrong situation and its trouble !!
> I want to clean house today , but its my Anniversay (2oyrs.) today  so my gift to me is im not gonna TEEHEEHEE
> i think i will surf the T.V. and ride the couch the rest of the day
> Gramma S you did it again , made my day with the way you write lol
> ok pain pill .. knitting needles , crochet hooks and two W.I.P's on the end table a little smoke and a glass of ice tea ..... i am all set for a quiet , relaxing day
> Enjoy your day everyone i will let ya know how far i get on the WIP's lol
> Amy news on Tammie and lil Sophie? i hope she is getting along ok .


Linkan, This is important,I went on Mayo clinic site,as my brother was a member of this clinic. the only site I trust for information about health issues. 
I want you to go onlline,and google burn:symptomsmayoclinic.com. I was afraid you might have second degree burns,but now I think you may have third degree. You will see symptoms there. I know you do not have insurance. I wonder if you could at least see your county nurse, or go to clinic and see physician assitance, or R.N. I think you have nerve damage> This is not something you can let go. I mean it you have to get help. Call your county nurse and see what they can do. Please, I am so worried that it may get worst. Please let me know what ever you decide. I will see if there is anything I can do for you from my end. This country is so screwed up when it comes to health care. If you enter this country legally or illegally you will get free health care. But don't you darn be born in this country,you have to fight tooth and nail just to get health care. I want you so bad to get the help you need.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Evening all, (oh I sound just like Dixon of Dock Green - ancient UK police drama) SSSSh it's all very quiet.
> THE BUILDERS HAVE FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> All that's left is for my husband and I to finish decorating the lounge and getting the carpet fitters to put down the carpet there. We should be in the new bedroom by the weekend. The bathroom is finished. Water coming out of all the right places. Been polishing furniture today before I put it in the new bedroom. Shall have a lie in tomorrow morning as I will not have to get up at the crack of dawn to let the builders in. I think I shall miss them, they were a lovely group of guys. The whole extension took just under three months.
> Now comes the fun bit getting all the accessories together. Lots of purple things for the bedroom of course.
> Have a good evening everyone. Hugs. PurpleV


Oh Purple V, I am so glad for you. what fun you will have. You will have time for tea too. Glad they were lovely group of men. That helps a lot when it is being done. You enjoy yourself now, and tell me what your rooms look like when you are done,.accessories and such. :-D :-D


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hi folks, we have Shetland Sheepdogs, currently 6, they are such fun, very intelligent & bright. They take a good deal of grooming but worth it. We're just back from a walk by the loch, just beautiful. We are very lucky where we live, we have lived in many parts of the UK, this is my favourite! Hugs x


Oh nanab, I envy you and the dogs,i lost my German Shepard ,and still do not to get another one . Just to hard to sit and watch the life go out of him. 
Tell me about the area you live in is the Loch a lake? The pictures my son bought back from Ireland were so beautiful.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Hey all, suppose to be banching green beans and get into freezer that got from farmers market yesterday. Also should start doing wash. But hubby went up to cabin to get trailer and bring home for son who bought a new toy. Just being lazy with hubby gone. Love those kinded of days,don't get them often. Hubby wanted me to go with,but call the cabin the place from ---. It's a hunting place to stay for the men. It does not have indoor plumbing,and have to go outside to get water. If you try to go outside you will be attacked by black flies,deer flies,deer ticks,and regular ticks and they all bite. Also paper company owns land across the way and have cut all trees. Plus we have one jeep that does not run,stored there by son #1.So you can see why a day home is more fun At 64 I do at least deserve indoor plumbing.
> quote]
> 
> I'm guessing you don't like it there then? :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Yarnlady I know how you feel about getting some peace. Mine's had to go up to my son's very early today because they are waiting for a laptop to be delivered. They're both out at work so someone has to be in to receive. I put Grandad's name down. My DIL says I was over keen in doing it,haha. Oh you bet I was. A day of bliss with a bit of luck. I can't sem to get work done with him in the house all day.


----------



## grandma susan

Yarnlady I know how you feel about getting some peace. Mine's had to go up to my son's very early today because they are waiting for a laptop to be delivered. They're both out at work so someone has to be in to receive. I put Grandad's name down. My DIL says I was over keen in doing it,haha. Oh you bet I was. A day of bliss with a bit of luck. I can't sem to get work done with him in the house all day.


----------



## grandma susan

OMG I'm into repetition!!!. Good morning all, Purlple I remember Dixon of Dock Green. hahaha. I loved it. Anyway to un-digress. Yesterday was such a bad day for my bones so I couldn't be bothered to come on our goodmorning site. It's not often I'm off it(poorly) but bones hurt every now and then. I've got OP and OA! nothing much has happened. Except I fell out with my DH, Oh deary me was I touchy. That's because I wasnt on top form. We were talking about packing and he said to me "Does your bather still fit you?". Well, come on you lot, what would you have said to that? Well I fell out and wouldn't speak, Wasn't I childish? Darned If I care!I was all petty and thought "nobody helps me when I'm poorly". Today is another day. Bones aren't as bad I've forgiven him, mind you, I'm going to try my bather's on while he's out. I'll die if they don't fit. I won't say nothing I'll just go and get another one, He'll never know...haha...Linkan I TOO am worried about your hand. Please go and see about it. Nerve damage isn't a good thing. Also bear in mind that burn's take forever to heal too maybe you are rushing things. Just get someone to check you out love...Purple, congrats to your new extension. I hope you have a fantastic long lie in. Love ALL of you and I'll pop in later. It's steak for tea today.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey.
Linkan, I join all the others in saying you must get your hand checked out. You can't put a price on your health. Please, please do something about it. Big Hugs.
Susan I know what it's like when you are in pain, I get very tetchy and nobody can say the right thing. You take care. I'm sure your cossies will fit. 
Well so much for the lie in this morning. Bright and early the man came to take the skip away. He always comes when everyone else is rushing off to work, so he blocks our narrow road. There was much hooting of horns. Well at least I didn't have to make him a cup of tea!
Put a few things in the bedroom last night, but we decided to tackle the rest today. Husband has 'christened' ,if that's the right word, the new loo in the en suite. I sat in the bath, fully clothed! Not both at the same time!!!
Now I've just to remember where I put everything before the builders started. So far I've 'lost' a pair of glasses, some summer clothes and several chairs. They must be under something somewhere. It's a bit like a treasure hunt.
Ok better sigh off now as husband wants to hag the chandelier (sounds very posh, but it's only a little one) in the bedroom. Hope he can hover over the carpet while he does it! 
Big hugs to you all. PurpleV


----------



## linkan

I really cant afford to have it looked at but when i go to the pain center on the 28th (workers comp pays) maybe i can ask the docs oppinion ? the burns are almost healed thanks to the silverdeen stuff but i still have numbness in the finger tips and pain in the joints and the palm when i try to use it  
On another note , i am watching the little ones and i have managed to do two rows of knitting on the baby blanket , its kinda painful to do and it makes my palm sore but i am not gonna give up on it  yea... i just cant be idle that long with it ...

Thanks for the advice , i have one rule to live by LOL ... if i dont SEE bone or blood isnt spraying then i dont see a doc , the only exception is every 6 months i have to go in for the blood pressure and heart rate issue ... im lucky the shock didnt give me a frickin heart attack being an outlet it is 110 ... could have stopped my heart ! Me and electricity just dont seem to get along !!  

ok enough on that .. the hubby is going to work and the kids are playing hide n seek lol , i think i will take advantage of this time to get lunch ready so i can sit down for a few minutes , 
PURPLEV congrats on being nearly finished !!!!  i bet the place is beautiful ! you gotta post some pics for us i think i am as excited for you as i was to get my kitchen finished .
talk to you guys soon , im gonna look up different beds our mattress is killing us


----------



## tammie52

hello all im back on line. cant stop long tho busy busy here in new apartment, got lots to tell but will have to wait to tomorrow when i will have a bit of time to get on line, just thought id come and say hi and hope your all well, BOY DID I MISS NOT BEING ABLE TO COME ON LINE, LOL bye for now tammie


----------



## theyarnlady

Linkan, I just hope you get it looked at. Glad you are getting some feeling back. Hope you had a good day with grandkids. Let me know what happens at dr.s. I just worry that you may have more damage then you know. You have a good day and keep your hands away from electric. You could say to others that you light up your life. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> hello all im back on line. cant stop long tho busy busy here in new apartment, got lots to tell but will have to wait to tomorrow when i will have a bit of time to get on line, just thought id come and say hi and hope your all well, BOY DID I MISS NOT BEING ABLE TO COME ON LINE, LOL bye for now tammie


Tammi so glad you are back. How is the granddaughter doing? We missed you too. Welcome back


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> OMG I'm into repetition!!!. Good morning all, Purlple I remember Dixon of Dock Green. hahaha. I loved it. Anyway to un-digress. Yesterday was such a bad day for my bones so I couldn't be bothered to come on our goodmorning site. It's not often I'm off it(poorly) but bones hurt every now and then. I've got OP and OA! nothing much has happened. Except I fell out with my DH, Oh deary me was I touchy. That's because I wasnt on top form. We were talking about packing and he said to me "Does your bather still fit you?". Well, come on you lot, what would you have said to that? Well I fell out and wouldn't speak, Wasn't I childish? Darned If I care!I was all petty and thought "nobody helps me when I'm poorly". Today is another day. Bones aren't as bad I've forgiven him, mind you, I'm going to try my bather's on while he's out. I'll die if they don't fit. I won't say nothing I'll just go and get another one, He'll never know...haha...Linkan I TOO am worried about your hand. Please go and see about it. Nerve damage isn't a good thing. Also bear in mind that burn's take forever to heal too maybe you are rushing things. Just get someone to check you out love...Purple, congrats to your new extension. I hope you have a fantastic long lie in. Love ALL of you and I'll pop in later. It's steak for tea today.....


GSue, actual like the cabin, get a break from hubby :-D 
Sorry you were feeling poorly ,hope you are feeling better. What is OP and OA? Sure we in the states have a different name for it. As for dh, I can understand your feelings. I do the same thing. Then he will ask why I'm not talking to him. Of course he acts like a little boy,and says I'm sorry. Have to keep him, don't want to break in a new one :-D . I would not trade him for anyone else.
The neighbor was out mowing grass and of course hubby had to do it too. I say monkey see , monkey do. :roll: > Then they had to stop and talk, got a little scared afraid they were planning another thing to drive me crazy. But just normal chat. I always wonder what they talk about considering they see each other everday. Just know they are hatching a plan.
Now about that bathing suit, I say even if it fits, when you get to Fla. get a new one,then give hubby a hug and till him it for next trip, and he can pay for new one.  
You have a good day now, and please don't stay out of trouble,it's more fun to read your adventures when you do.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> Linkan, I join all the others in saying you must get your hand checked out. You can't put a price on your health. Please, please do something about it. Big Hugs.
> Susan I know what it's like when you are in pain, I get very tetchy and nobody can say the right thing. You take care. I'm sure your cossies will fit.
> Well so much for the lie in this morning. Bright and early the man came to take the skip away. He always comes when everyone else is rushing off to work, so he blocks our narrow road. There was much hooting of horns. Well at least I didn't have to make him a cup of tea!
> Put a few things in the bedroom last night, but we decided to tackle the rest today. Husband has 'christened' ,if that's the right word, the new loo in the en suite. I sat in the bath, fully clothed! Not both at the same time!!!
> Now I've just to remember where I put everything before the builders started. So far I've 'lost' a pair of glasses, some summer clothes and several chairs. They must be under something somewhere. It's a bit like a treasure hunt.
> Ok better sigh off now as husband wants to hag the chandelier (sounds very posh, but it's only a little one) in the bedroom. Hope he can hover over the carpet while he does it!
> Big hugs to you all. PurpleV


Oh Purple V hope tomorrow you can have that cup of tea in quiet time, but I have my doubts about that. Sure you will be up arranging everthing. I know what you mean about trying to find lost things,that were put away. Last year when I thought I was going to get craft room painted emptit out.. Only had book case in here. Still have everthing in boxes and put away,and darn if I can find the things I need at the time I need them. Must say because I waited so long now room is filling up again.
I am glad the throne has been christened and in working order.   You gave me a good laugh, could just picture you in the tub with all your clothes on, just enjoying the new tub.  Hope the chandelier is in ,and work is progress to point you can sit and admire your new addition. Have a good day. Yarnlady (Pam)


----------



## theyarnlady

Nanab, How are you? hope all is well.Pam


----------



## nanabanana

Hi I'm fine thanks Pam, I have a sister named Pam & another Peggy, they are identical twins. Been busy today catching up with washing & ironing, dreaded cleaning tomorrow, hubby thank goodness helps. Went to visit a lady this afternoon with three of my girls, Beth AKA Effie(do not ask why), Meg & little Pip, I must sort some pics of them. Good weather today, sun for a change! Must look back at some posts to answer. Ann  :thumbup:


----------



## nanabanana

nanabanana said:


> Hi I'm fine thanks Pam, I have a sister named Pam & another Peggy, they are identical twins. Been busy today catching up with washing & ironing, dreaded cleaning tomorrow, hubby thank goodness helps. Went to visit a lady this afternoon with three of my girls, Beth AKA Effie(do not ask why), Meg & little Pip, I must sort some pics of them. Good weather today, sun for a change! Must look back at some posts to answer. Ann  :thumbup:


Pam just realized it's you I need to answer. A loch is a Scottish lake, in Ireland they are called loughs, same pronounciation as loch. I live in the county of Fife on the border of Perth & Kinrossshire about 25miles north of Edinburgh. I don't know what it is like where you live, let me know please. Ta, Ann :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

TAMMIE !!!  welcome back stranger ... You gotta come back and fill us in on what you been up to without us !


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Husband has 'christened' ,if that's the right word, the new loo in the en suite. I sat in the bath, fully clothed! Not both at the same time!!!
> Now I've just to remember where I put everything before the builders started. So far I've* 'lost' a pair of glasses, some summer clothes and several chairs.* They must be under something somewhere. It's a bit like a treasure hunt.
> Ok better sigh off now as husband wants to hag the chandelier (sounds very posh, but it's only a little one) in the bedroom. Hope he can hover over the carpet while he does it!
> Big hugs to you all. PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave me a good laugh, could just picture you in the tub with all your clothes on, just enjoying the new tub.  Hope the chandelier is in ,and work is progress to point you can sit and admire your new addition. Have a good day. Yarnlady (Pam)
Click to expand...

The really funny part is i would do the same thing ! i'm happy you like it and i am so glad that its finished for you i know its a joy , also i hope that you find the pair of glasses first because that might help you find everything else LOL 

The little ones fell asleep , So i had time to check back in here , glad i did its good to see Tammie has returned to us .
I agree with Pam  about you Gramma S . i kinda live vicariously thru you LOL  
Keep it up !!


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> hello all im back on line. cant stop long tho busy busy here in new apartment, got lots to tell but will have to wait to tomorrow when i will have a bit of time to get on line, just thought id come and say hi and hope your all well, BOY DID I MISS NOT BEING ABLE TO COME ON LINE, LOL bye for now tammie


Oh Tammie we've missed you. Welcome home girl :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all. I've just nearly had a crisis. I tried to type on my keyboard and there was nothing happening. Well,I tried allsorts, I was panicked, really panicked. so I turned everything off and started again and here I am...Thank the Lord...What would I have done if I couldn't get on here? Would I have got a new life somewhere? DH has gone to get his bloodtaken AGAIN. they keep saying it's not right,take another bloodtest, then, it's not right, take YET another bloodtest. And so it goes on. At the moment we are awaitng all sorts of appointments. Kidney's, Blood, Heart and so it goes on. I'm booking a few days in September for York again. Also in September I'm having a weekend away with my bezzy friend at Carlisle, linedancing. A week today we will be travelling to Manchester to stay overnight and get plane the next day. I can't sleep,for worrying I hate flying that much. I wish I could be knocked out. I think I'd better start laundry and packing this weekend. Yarnlady, OA is Osteoarthritis and OP is osteoperosis. And when they both decide to visit me on the samne day it's hell hahahaha. Love yawl, speak later.x


----------



## tammie52

thanks all. ive been up to my neck in it, but its coming to the end now, thank god, hubbie is doin little jobs while getting men in to paint paper n things like that, bedroom is done in black/aburgine with cream carpet, living room is ,black/white. can you tell i like black lol, bathroom nearly done this weekend wil finish it its jus yes you guessed it black/white. then on to kitchen/dinning room its massive so im doin it red/black and the divideing it up with an island in middle of room, half the floor will be carpet and other half black lino i wanted black tiles but we are not allowed to put them down herewill take a few pics over weekend n let you all see how its coming along. oh sophie is doin well thank god. just a few bruises and shock i think. will try and get back on later got jess here and shes a handfull. bye all


----------



## linkan

Good morning everyone ,  Today is sewing circle day and i am debateing just not even going  my sister is going to Pigeon Forge this weekend so she may skip it tonight and i'm just not feelin it without her there  is that pitiful or what ? I'm such a homebody ! She cant go shopping with me today so i am still in my pajama's sitting in bed watching old Fresh Prince sitcoms and knitting on my baby blanket ... ok it aint all bad ! 
My daughter Julz moved into her own house , my (homegrown) daughter is staying the whole week and next with her boyfriend in Palmyra , My son is going to Holiday World Splashing Safari this weekend with his friend Joey , I have the house to myself while the hubby is at work so i am feeling totally lazy  
Our Anniversary was Wednesday and it was too funny because he came home from work , we fell asleep around 7:30 and stayed that way all night LOL ... We are talking about saving up for a waterbed because we both have been waking up with horrible back pain from our mattress ... who has an opinion? anyone ? Whats the best kind of mattress you guys can recommend ? 
its a pipe dream till tax return time lol ... 
Ok guys Have a wonderful day ... Im gonna pop off here and put my head back down for a bit ..... hey ... No one's home i can be as lazy as i want  plus the newest pain meds make me nauseous  You guys ever heard of Nucynta ? My pain management doc has me on that and Nuerontin ... GrammaS. what do you take for your OP and OA ? I only ask because at 40 my Orthopedic Dr. says i have the joints of an 86 yr. old woman  so i can imagine it will only feel worse eventually :/ and i like to get a heads up on what has helped others feel some relief .

I'm getting excited about the baby blanket i am working on , it was pretty much just for practice as my first knitted blanket but its so relaxing to work on even with the hand giving fits .. as long as i take frequent breaks its doing alright , i'm pretty sure its gonna work out ok with that problem just need some time .. and in the mean time little by little i am seeing progress on this blanket , I feel somewhat guilty because i am supposed to be making this little girls dress and i am actually hating the trellis stitch so much that i keep putting it off and working on the blanket  I know I know i will get down to it one day soon and really kick it out , the little girl is so excited about it  Her brother(5yrs. old) keeps asking me to knit him a blanket and pillow and sweater LOL , three days a week now he asks me if it is done yet *smh (shake my head) soooo cute ! So i guess i better get things done and get to work , heck i still have to make a hooded sweater by October 1st. !!! *whew 
Gramma S. have fun on your trip and linedancing ... Tammie i am so tickled little Sophie is fine we have all been worried about her ... Sounds like the new place is coming along grand .. You and PurpleV are gonna have to celebrate real soon on surviving finishing the home improvements !  
Yarn lady and NanaB , hope you guys have something as fun to do as GrammaS. this weekend LOL That lady sure knows how to live  Didnt want to leave anyone out i hope i got a word in to all of you , You guys make my day everyday !  
Talk to you all again soon .. Will let ya know how it goes tonight if i go


----------



## grandma susan

you've misunderstood me Lincan. I'm not dancing until September. I must have muddled you up. I just take strong codiene for my pains. I'm trying to get booked up with the caravan club for a few days in September with DH and it looks like their web site is down. I got right through to the end and it went off. Now I don't know if I'm coming, going or what hahaha. Just had THE phone call. "Grandma can we come and sleep?", Well of course they can. I was going to stay away from them this weekend because the next 3 weeks we'll all be together and probably get sick of each other hahaha. So I decided to stay away and they decide to come down here. I can't win. I got all my laundry done today. I'm washed for the holidays. I need to iron though. I doubt I'll be back on here tonight so I'll see you all tomorrow. Love ya tuns xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. Didn't manage to get on here this morning as I had to make a dssh to the supermarket - supplies were running low. Anyway the supermarket is now empty and my cupboards are full. Arrived home to find the electrician and his assistant busy finishing off all the plugs and switched and them the plumber came to sort out an old gas pipe that we found in the floor. The electrician helped my husband moved our rather large linen press into the new bedroom so, at last, I can start putting things in the right place and emptying some of the other rooms. 
Put some paint on the lounge wall, pale cream, and with the lights in place it's beginning to look like a proper room. Also put my antique wash set in the bathroom which is now finished. Even christened the bath last night, but managed to sit on the pop up waste and empty the bath!
Definitely going to have a lie in tomorrow and then we put the bed back in the new room and tomorrow night, hopefully, we shall spend the first night in our new bedroom. I'm so excited. Going to put a bird feeder up outside the window so I can lie in bed and watch the birds and of course knit.
Welcome back Tammie, love the sound of your colour scheme, look forward to seeing the pictures and glad little Sofie is getting on ok.
Linkan, I take solpadol for my fibromyalgia, I tried to keep it to the absolute minimum, but it does help.
I hope everyone is well and has a lovely week-end. 
Hope you all have a great week end. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

thanks all.
well devils child gone home, hubbie in bed for work 2 morrow.so its just me and the laptop here, aint it so quiet, im loving this, wont talk to loud tho as when i say something like that, my phone usually bleeps with a txt from one of my girls wanting something, well bathroom finished hubbie got the last bits done today, so goin to ikea after work 2 morrow to buy a new shelf thing to put things on, plus a couple of towel rails, then that leaves kitchen like i said bfor, last of all to be done is hallway. any way im going to make myself a cuppa and watch a bit of tv, night all, have a nice weekend each and every one of you. catch you over the weekend at some point bye tammie


----------



## tammie52

morning all
wet and blowy here in belfast, got the place to myself till hubbie gets home, here is it just me or are we getting lazy with all the mod cons around, i complained to hubbie last night since we moved im sick of washing dishes, oh does that mean you want me to install dish washer, tho he was leaving it to last as we have to move 2 cupboards for it to go beside washing machine.i think the look i give him said it all, so im hoping it will be put in this after noon when we get back from shopping, just goin for a bath now, then make a cuppa. have a nice day all, and ill try and get back on later if i dont have any visitors, byee


----------



## nanabanana

Hi all, busy day today, will catch up tomorrow, have agreat w/end. Ann  :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

good morning it's peeing down here. Boys slept last night and as I write the little one is on the PS3. I'm sure that's why they come. haha. I've nothing to say this morning. I can't see DG's getting to Flamingo Park tomorrow by all accounts the weather is going to be bad. Tammie I'm so pleased for you. I could do with a nice new house, or a cleaner would do....I'm going to tidy up today, My house looks like a chinese laundry, I can't stand much more. I've got the bands on my tunic to do. Then stitich up. Oldest GS over the moon with his new laptop. Little one's birthday on Tuesday. We said that when he reaches 13 he can have his own laptop also. I usually make them both the same but they seem to understand. He doesn't need one until then, for school, (who am I kidding). He would like to "take" me to ToysRus to see some lego he'd rather like. The BIG performances are Monday and Tuesday. My stomach is going round for him. Well this isn'r getting the baby bathed, I'll speak real soon. Linkan hope your pain is going a bit today? I'm not hurting at all, I feel so different when I don't have pain, (just like us all). See yawl xxxx


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey everone, going to be terrible hot here today,had rain last night,so it will be humid. Weather the rest of week in 90's and up. Weather you would expect down south,not up north here. A.C. will be running full force. Yesterday went over to Lake Mighigan for fish. Ever friday is fish day. Don't know where it started but thats what we do. We are know as the dairy state, milk cheese,and sausages.mostly Bratwurst,and of course Beer. I personal love the cheese so many varietys. Friend and I like to go to the little winery around the state and try new wines,and of course we have to have some cheese.
Nanab, you ask what is like where I live. It's mostly flat land in this part of state. We live 10 miles from our state capital,Madison. When we moved to the village the populaation was less then 800, it is now 5,000 plus. People are moving out of Madison,and surrounding towns are feeling the growth. We live in an area,surround woods,and lots of wild life, deer,foxes,assorted smaller animals.The little animals drive hubby and neighbor nuts as they like to eat chickens.Have a little stream running in back of land,actully they call it a river.I have lived by the Mississippi,and Lake Michigan, believe me this is a stream. You can walk across it except during spring thaw. Across the street and down a bit is a little lake with geese,ducks and Heron. You only have to go about a mile to be in farm land,it's beautiful this time of year with all the crops growing and wild flowers ever where. 
I love that you have a sister Pam, Did the twins get to you often? I mean pick on you? 
How are the dogs doning? Is the one you are training pass his test or is he still in training? We call them service dog over Here.
Ah, Tammi, I think you are taking over where PurpleV was a while ago. Glad all is well with granddaughter.
gsue, sorry about all your pain and am glad it has let up. Your trip is coming up. Really hot this time of year in Fla.
Use to go see Dad, and Nana in summer and hated it. They finially moved back up here.But with the heat this summer as Dad says feels like Fla.
Purplev Just have to ask, have you swung from the chandelier yet?:0 Also have you found your lost treasurers yet? 
Linken It sounds like the hand is getting better. Has some of the numbness left?
Have to watch son#1's Kitty for next two days,they went up north to visit daughter-in-laws grannie. Otherwise as I tell hubby open for anything.
Have a good weekend, Love ya all, Pam


----------



## grandma susan

Flamingo Park is called off for tomorrow. GS a bit sad but fine about it. He'll go when we come back. I've done nothing but knit today. I was quite miserable because I've got 1 side band done but still have the other to do and I'm bored. I usually knit my bands on but these are horizontal and wouldn't look right if they weren't. I went upstairs to my stash, opened the cupboard door and lots of wool and patterns fell out. I've found a debbie bliss pattern for a little boys waistcoat which I've decided to take on holiday with me. (Bet I don't get any done) and also found a hoodie for him which I'll do when I've finished the waistcoat. I'm tired of knitting large projects at the moment so I'm having a break. the waistcoat has a nice little cable in. My DH bought some more wood for the birdhouse he's supposed to be making....It's like all his WIP's hahaha. He's been very busy playing on his laptop. He tells me he's weighing up measurements. Does he think I'm SO stupid?everytime I look he's playing cards....I'm watching Agatha tonight (Christie). You know purple and Tammie, I can't compete with your new houses but you will be made very welcome to come and see my new birdhouse (when it is no longer just planks of wood). I DO believe the birds are getting a real slate roof. My wishing well has one and there were some tiles left so the birds can have them. I feel that I'm rambling on. I'm off for a shower. and change pj's (like linkan) hahaha. It's only 6.40pm. I made some bread so I might have some raspberry jam. I just love my LURPAK and raspberry jam. BYE YAWL.
PS. Do you think my american language is improving???? 6 days to go........eeeeeeeeeeee I'm excited.....


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I feel that I'm rambling on. I'm off for a shower. and change pj's (like linkan) hahaha. It's only 6.40pm. I made some bread so I might have some raspberry jam. I just love my LURPAK and raspberry jam. BYE YAWL.
> *PS. Do you think my american language is improving????* 6 days to go........eeeeeeeeeeee I'm excited.....


LOL .. it's ya'll LOL
Personally the English accent has a much more elegant feel to me .
I'm a southern girl so i speak in a somewhat relaxed drawl .. not as bad as some of cousins who are a bit further south , but its still there lol .
I love to read and have always had a book in hand since i was a little girl , so i picked up a larger vocabulary than my DH  he is forever asking me "Is that a real word ?" So cute 
I have been working on the baby blanket today .. just trying out different stitches and such , i think i will add a few cables to it for the practice .... ahh may be too late into it for that , but oh well maybe the next one  
My pain is manageable today but my meds are still making me a bit nauseous  The hand has improved leaps and bounds , It will likely have a few scars around the two middle fingers but not too bad considering  .
Well one of sisters is in Pigeon Forge today (Tennessee) she says they are having fun and that they have already spent some time in the Wonderworks House  ( upside down house) ...
My son is still at Holiday World till Sunday , he is only 14 (15 in Oct.) and i worry over that boy i guess because he is the baby? 
Do you guys do that too ? 
My hubby made a comment the other night that he was a little sad we were here all alone ... i just laughed and reminded him of all the nights of telling everyone to shutup and go to sleep so he could go to work the next morning .... he felt better after that LOL 
I know i am probably confusing about my family ... lets see 
.. There is my DH and myself ... our 19 yr. old daughter and our 14 yr. old son... we kind of adopted our daughters best friend from the time she was 5 she has spent nearly every summer here and weekends during school , she is also 19  when she turned 17 she moved in with us more permanently and is the one who recently got her own rental home  I miss her .
She is a good little daughter and pops in to say hello during her lunch hour at work ... The Homegrown daughter is spending the week with her boyfriend in Palmyra , now *she* is a bit of a handful that one lol 
.... 
So that is my lovely little family unit , we recently redid our bathroom and kitchen with the settlement money from my shoulder injury so i know what Purplev and Tammie are going through , we started last March and still have finishing touches to do  At least the dust has settled , we gutted those rooms and with all new drywall and sanding it was quite a headache ... 
We are caring for our Daughters dog he is only 1 1/2 yrs. old and he is a full blooded black lab ... funniest guy you ever saw  he gets a little rough with anyone who dares to touch me , even for a hug ! The DH has some fun with that , Ali(the dog) gets to talking and (flea) bites him ALOT when he tries to hug me LOL 
Let me see if i got a pic of him he is so cute 
I will have to upload for that ... I dont know why but i felt like sharing today  thanks for listening lol ... 
I usually attach a little heart charm to all my projects ... on the heart are the words "Made with Love" so .... sent with Love .. Angela L.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. It's been lovely catching up on all your news.
This morning my husband put our bed in the new bedroom, so now all the furniture is in. I then spent the rest of the day putting all ther crystals on the chandalier which was a bit like doing a 3D jugsaw without the picture to follow. But it's done now and looks lovely. After that I had a bath in the new bathroom, I can lie in the bath and look at the trees outside.
All I have to do now upstairs is tidy the guest bedroom, finish decorating the grandchildrens room and move all my stuff into the spare room for my craft room. Then there's the lounge to decorate and furnish. Apart from that we're nearly finished. At least I won't have to get up at the crack of dawn everyday to make tea for the builders.
Lots of rain here today, but the garden smells lovely. 
Hope all is well with everyone. Have a restful Sunday.
Big hugs, PurpleV


----------



## petitenwuk

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> wet and blowy here in belfast, got the place to myself till hubbie gets home, here is it just me or are we getting lazy with all the mod cons around, i complained to hubbie last night since we moved im sick of washing dishes, oh does that mean you want me to install dish washer, tho he was leaving it to last as we have to move 2 cupboards for it to go beside washing machine.i think the look i give him said it all, so im hoping it will be put in this after noon when we get back from shopping, just goin for a bath now, then make a cuppa. have a nice day all, and ill try and get back on later if i dont have any visitors, byee


Hi Tammie, not seen you on for a while. Did the move go ok?


----------



## tammie52

petitenwuk said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all
> wet and blowy here in belfast, got the place to myself till hubbie gets home, here is it just me or are we getting lazy with all the mod cons around, i complained to hubbie last night since we moved im sick of washing dishes, oh does that mean you want me to install dish washer, tho he was leaving it to last as we have to move 2 cupboards for it to go beside washing machine.i think the look i give him said it all, so im hoping it will be put in this after noon when we get back from shopping, just goin for a bath now, then make a cuppa. have a nice day all, and ill try and get back on later if i dont have any visitors, byee
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, not seen you on for a while. Did the move go ok?
Click to expand...

 move went well. nearly all done thanks for asking


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. It's been lovely catching up on all your news.
> This morning my husband put our bed in the new bedroom, so now all the furniture is in. I then spent the rest of the day putting all ther crystals on the chandalier which was a bit like doing a 3D jugsaw without the picture to follow. But it's done now and looks lovely. After that I had a bath in the new bathroom, I can lie in the bath and look at the trees outside.
> All I have to do now upstairs is tidy the guest bedroom, finish decorating the grandchildrens room and move all my stuff into the spare room for my craft room. Then there's the lounge to decorate and furnish. Apart from that we're nearly finished. At least I won't have to get up at the crack of dawn everyday to make tea for the builders.
> Lots of rain here today, but the garden smells lovely.
> Hope all is well with everyone. Have a restful Sunday.
> Big hugs, PurpleV


aw glad to see its coming together for you now purple, its nice to sit back and say thank god its done.


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that I'm rambling on. I'm off for a shower. and change pj's (like linkan) hahaha. It's only 6.40pm. I made some bread so I might have some raspberry jam. I just love my LURPAK and raspberry jam. BYE YAWL.
> *PS. Do you think my american language is improving????* 6 days to go........eeeeeeeeeeee I'm excited.....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL .. it's ya'll LOL
> Personally the English accent has a much more elegant feel to me .
> I'm a southern girl so i speak in a somewhat relaxed drawl .. not as bad as some of cousins who are a bit further south , but its still there lol .
> I love to read and have always had a book in hand since i was a little girl , so i picked up a larger vocabulary than my DH  he is forever asking me "Is that a real word ?" So cute
> I have been working on the baby blanket today .. just trying out different stitches and such , i think i will add a few cables to it for the practice .... ahh may be too late into it for that , but oh well maybe the next one
> My pain is manageable today but my meds are still making me a bit nauseous  The hand has improved leaps and bounds , It will likely have a few scars around the two middle fingers but not too bad considering  .
> Well one of sisters is in Pigeon Forge today (Tennessee) she says they are having fun and that they have already spent some time in the Wonderworks House  ( upside down house) ...
> My son is still at Holiday World till Sunday , he is only 14 (15 in Oct.) and i worry over that boy i guess because he is the baby?
> Do you guys do that too ?
> My hubby made a comment the other night that he was a little sad we were here all alone ... i just laughed and reminded him of all the nights of telling everyone to shutup and go to sleep so he could go to work the next morning .... he felt better after that LOL
> I know i am probably confusing about my family ... lets see
> .. There is my DH and myself ... our 19 yr. old daughter and our 14 yr. old son... we kind of adopted our daughters best friend from the time she was 5 she has spent nearly every summer here and weekends during school , she is also 19  when she turned 17 she moved in with us more permanently and is the one who recently got her own rental home  I miss her .
> She is a good little daughter and pops in to say hello during her lunch hour at work ... The Homegrown daughter is spending the week with her boyfriend in Palmyra , now *she* is a bit of a handful that one lol
> ....
> So that is my lovely little family unit , we recently redid our bathroom and kitchen with the settlement money from my shoulder injury so i know what Purplev and Tammie are going through , we started last March and still have finishing touches to do  At least the dust has settled , we gutted those rooms and with all new drywall and sanding it was quite a headache ...
> We are caring for our Daughters dog he is only 1 1/2 yrs. old and he is a full blooded black lab ... funniest guy you ever saw  he gets a little rough with anyone who dares to touch me , even for a hug ! The DH has some fun with that , Ali(the dog) gets to talking and (flea) bites him ALOT when he tries to hug me LOL
> Let me see if i got a pic of him he is so cute
> I will have to upload for that ... I dont know why but i felt like sharing today  thanks for listening lol ...
> I usually attach a little heart charm to all my projects ... on the heart are the words "Made with Love" so .... sent with Love .. Angela L.
Click to expand...

oooo hes such a cutie,


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Flamingo Park is called off for tomorrow. GS a bit sad but fine about it. He'll go when we come back. I've done nothing but knit today. I was quite miserable because I've got 1 side band done but still have the other to do and I'm bored. I usually knit my bands on but these are horizontal and wouldn't look right if they weren't. I went upstairs to my stash, opened the cupboard door and lots of wool and patterns fell out. I've found a debbie bliss pattern for a little boys waistcoat which I've decided to take on holiday with me. (Bet I don't get any done) and also found a hoodie for him which I'll do when I've finished the waistcoat. I'm tired of knitting large projects at the moment so I'm having a break. the waistcoat has a nice little cable in. My DH bought some more wood for the birdhouse he's supposed to be making....It's like all his WIP's hahaha. He's been very busy playing on his laptop. He tells me he's weighing up measurements. Does he think I'm SO stupid?everytime I look he's playing cards....I'm watching Agatha tonight (Christie). You know purple and Tammie, I can't compete with your new houses but you will be made very welcome to come and see my new birdhouse (when it is no longer just planks of wood). I DO believe the birds are getting a real slate roof. My wishing well has one and there were some tiles left so the birds can have them. I feel that I'm rambling on. I'm off for a shower. and change pj's (like linkan) hahaha. It's only 6.40pm. I made some bread so I might have some raspberry jam. I just love my LURPAK and raspberry jam. BYE YAWL.
> PS. Do you think my american language is improving???? 6 days to go........eeeeeeeeeeee I'm excited.....


morning grandma. are you sharing that bread and jam lol. might go back to making my own bread got a bread maker here and used it twice i think, steve wont eat it. and i wont waste it so i eat it all.(steve calls it being greedy)lol. oh my sorry have to go steve lost remote of tv in bedroom and hes having a flap here , may go sort him out. have a nice day


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Flamingo Park is called off for tomorrow. GS a bit sad but fine about it. He'll go when we come back. I've done nothing but knit today. I was quite miserable because I've got 1 side band done but still have the other to do and I'm bored. I usually knit my bands on but these are horizontal and wouldn't look right if they weren't. I went upstairs to my stash, opened the cupboard door and lots of wool and patterns fell out. I've found a debbie bliss pattern for a little boys waistcoat which I've decided to take on holiday with me. (Bet I don't get any done) and also found a hoodie for him which I'll do when I've finished the waistcoat. I'm tired of knitting large projects at the moment so I'm having a break. the waistcoat has a nice little cable in. My DH bought some more wood for the birdhouse he's supposed to be making....It's like all his WIP's hahaha. He's been very busy playing on his laptop. He tells me he's weighing up measurements. Does he think I'm SO stupid?everytime I look he's playing cards....I'm watching Agatha tonight (Christie). You know purple and Tammie, I can't compete with your new houses but you will be made very welcome to come and see my new birdhouse (when it is no longer just planks of wood). I DO believe the birds are getting a real slate roof. My wishing well has one and there were some tiles left so the birds can have them. I feel that I'm rambling on. I'm off for a shower. and change pj's (like linkan) hahaha. It's only 6.40pm. I made some bread so I might have some raspberry jam. I just love my LURPAK and raspberry jam. BYE YAWL.
> PS. Do you think my american language is improving???? 6 days to go........eeeeeeeeeeee I'm excited.....


y

if i dont see you befor your holiday, have a great time , and hurry back with all the biss lol


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> Hey everone, going to be terrible hot here today,had rain last night,so it will be humid. Weather the rest of week in 90's and up. Weather you would expect down south,not up north here. A.C. will be running full force. Yesterday went over to Lake Mighigan for fish. Ever friday is fish day. Don't know where it started but thats what we do. We are know as the dairy state, milk cheese,and sausages.mostly Bratwurst,and of course Beer. I personal love the cheese so many varietys. Friend and I like to go to the little winery around the state and try new wines,and of course we have to have some cheese.
> Nanab, you ask what is like where I live. It's mostly flat land in this part of state. We live 10 miles from our state capital,Madison. When we moved to the village the populaation was less then 800, it is now 5,000 plus. People are moving out of Madison,and surrounding towns are feeling the growth. We live in an area,surround woods,and lots of wild life, deer,foxes,assorted smaller animals.The little animals drive hubby and neighbor nuts as they like to eat chickens.Have a little stream running in back of land,actully they call it a river.I have lived by the Mississippi,and Lake Michigan, believe me this is a stream. You can walk across it except during spring thaw. Across the street and down a bit is a little lake with geese,ducks and Heron. You only have to go about a mile to be in farm land,it's beautiful this time of year with all the crops growing and wild flowers ever where.
> I love that you have a sister Pam, Did the twins get to you often? I mean pick on you?
> How are the dogs doning? Is the one you are training pass his test or is he still in training? We call them service dog over Here.
> Ah, Tammi, I think you are taking over where PurpleV was a while ago. Glad all is well with granddaughter.
> gsue, sorry about all your pain and am glad it has let up. Your trip is coming up. Really hot this time of year in Fla.
> Use to go see Dad, and Nana in summer and hated it. They finially moved back up here.But with the heat this summer as Dad says feels like Fla.
> Purplev Just have to ask, have you swung from the chandelier yet?:0 Also have you found your lost treasurers yet?
> Linken It sounds like the hand is getting better. Has some of the numbness left?
> Have to watch son#1's Kitty for next two days,they went up north to visit daughter-in-laws grannie. Otherwise as I tell hubby open for anything.
> Have a good weekend, Love ya all, Pam


purple had more to do than me, if i was in her shoes id of gone away and left them to it, i hate dust, when we moved in here no wall was painted, new building you see, sso every time you stood with your back to a wall it got all white dust, glad ive got that all sorted now tho,


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that I'm rambling on. I'm off for a shower. and change pj's (like linkan) hahaha. It's only 6.40pm. I made some bread so I might have some raspberry jam. I just love my LURPAK and raspberry jam. BYE YAWL.
> *PS. Do you think my american language is improving????* 6 days to go........eeeeeeeeeeee I'm excited.....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL .. it's ya'll LOL
> Personally the English accent has a much more elegant feel to me .
> I'm a southern girl so i speak in a somewhat relaxed drawl .. not as bad as some of cousins who are a bit further south , but its still there lol .
> I love to read and have always had a book in hand since i was a little girl , so i picked up a larger vocabulary than my DH  he is forever asking me "Is that a real word ?" So cute
> I have been working on the baby blanket today .. just trying out different stitches and such , i think i will add a few cables to it for the practice .... ahh may be too late into it for that , but oh well maybe the next one
> My pain is manageable today but my meds are still making me a bit nauseous  The hand has improved leaps and bounds , It will likely have a few scars around the two middle fingers but not too bad considering  .
> Well one of sisters is in Pigeon Forge today (Tennessee) she says they are having fun and that they have already spent some time in the Wonderworks House  ( upside down house) ...
> My son is still at Holiday World till Sunday , he is only 14 (15 in Oct.) and i worry over that boy i guess because he is the baby?
> Do you guys do that too ?
> My hubby made a comment the other night that he was a little sad we were here all alone ... i just laughed and reminded him of all the nights of telling everyone to shutup and go to sleep so he could go to work the next morning .... he felt better after that LOL
> I know i am probably confusing about my family ... lets see
> .. There is my DH and myself ... our 19 yr. old daughter and our 14 yr. old son... we kind of adopted our daughters best friend from the time she was 5 she has spent nearly every summer here and weekends during school , she is also 19  when she turned 17 she moved in with us more permanently and is the one who recently got her own rental home  I miss her .
> She is a good little daughter and pops in to say hello during her lunch hour at work ... The Homegrown daughter is spending the week with her boyfriend in Palmyra , now *she* is a bit of a handful that one lol
> ....
> So that is my lovely little family unit , we recently redid our bathroom and kitchen with the settlement money from my shoulder injury so i know what Purplev and Tammie are going through , we started last March and still have finishing touches to do  At least the dust has settled , we gutted those rooms and with all new drywall and sanding it was quite a headache ...
> We are caring for our Daughters dog he is only 1 1/2 yrs. old and he is a full blooded black lab ... funniest guy you ever saw  he gets a little rough with anyone who dares to touch me , even for a hug ! The DH has some fun with that , Ali(the dog) gets to talking and (flea) bites him ALOT when he tries to hug me LOL
> Let me see if i got a pic of him he is so cute
> I will have to upload for that ... I dont know why but i felt like sharing today  thanks for listening lol ...
> I usually attach a little heart charm to all my projects ... on the heart are the words "Made with Love" so .... sent with Love .. Angela L.
Click to expand...

It's OK and great that you want to share with us. I am in awe of your granddoggy. I had a black lab (heidi) for 13 yrs. We put her to sleep last year. I'm so sad, but DH won't have another one. We shall see about that, I've never been known not to have my own way. It may take a while but I always get it. Now then linkan, your bathroom. It still doesn't beat my staircase for time.Must be 3 going on 4 yrs for that. I walk into my house and the first thing I see is concrete...then more concrete...I've lost interest in the rest of the house and never,ever been as sloppy as I am now. Anyway Likan I have to get on and read up on my "goodmorning". i just thought you sounded lonely. love susan xxxI'll be back.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning ya'll (is that better linkan?)Not a thing happening here today. I MUST do some work. DH sitting in usual chair, being usual happy self...Woops there's been a movement...I want the cases in today...My son has been very kind but I think daft. He's gone and bought us tickets for Disney and Universal to save us queing for them. I'm a bit hesitant because I can't keep up with all the parks these days. It was different 25yrs ago when we first went. Never mind...I know I go on youngish and always like a laugh but I get tired and I don't know if they know see that. My DIL has fybromyalgia and she won't be able to keep up either. Honestly men, they never think, but I think his heart's been in the right place and I'm not hurting him for the world. He's the best son I've got....call in later bye ya'll


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all.
Well I had a lovely sleep in my new bedroom and even got cup of coffe in bed from my husband. Decided to put a bird feeder outside the bedroom window so I can do bird watching in bed. How lazy is that!
Tammie I didn't mind the dust too much as I knew it would all come right in the end. I love painting (walls that is - not masterpieces) and my husband doesn't so I'll be doing most of it. 
But today it's sorting out the other bedroom and finding the curtains that I put safely away for the new bedroom. Who knows what else I'll find.
Susan don't forget I want full report on 'Oliver', hope you've got a box of man size tissues to take with you. I bet you are getting excited about your holiday. Did your cossies fit?
Linkan, how is that hand now, I hope you are taking care.
How you doing Yarnlady and Nanab. and anyone else I've forgotten.
Now to tackle that bedroom. If I'm not back here this evening you'd better send out a search party! Big hugs. PurpleV :roll: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Purple, all but one of my bather's fit me. I was so b*** mad at what he said I'd have made the b's fit me. I'm sick of this weather today, cold and windy. Like autumn (or where we live it's called t'backend) I will be back. Forget what I said about working today...I'm going to knit and DH's face can stop the way it is. I'm getting too old to humour folk. hahaha. I often give his leg a kick to see if he's still with us, because he's so quiet at times.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Purple, all but one of my bather's fit me. I was so b*** mad at what he said I'd have made the b's fit me. I'm sick of this weather today, cold and windy. Like autumn (or where we live it's called t'backend) I will be back. Forget what I said about working today...I'm going to knit and DH's face can stop the way it is. I'm getting too old to humour folk. hahaha. I often give his leg a kick to see if he's still with us, because he's so quiet at times.


Looks like you may have to go a buy some really expensive cossies!! Very windy here today, poured with rain yesterday and more expected today. At least I know where my vests are. Good weather for tidying the house! Hugs PV


----------



## boring knit

And a good morning to all of you here from sunny Devon. It's actually pouring down so no lovely car boot for me today. Still I've got so much lovely wool to look at in my stash. Due to my brothers visit and my Birthday I've been given loads of lovely yarn - particularly for my socks. good oh.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Good morning all.
> Well I had a lovely sleep in my new bedroom and even got cup of coffe in bed from my husband. Decided to put a bird feeder outside the bedroom window so I can do bird watching in bed. How lazy is that!
> Tammie I didn't mind the dust too much as I knew it would all come right in the end. I love painting (walls that is - not masterpieces) and my husband doesn't so I'll be doing most of it.
> But today it's sorting out the other bedroom and finding the curtains that I put safely away for the new bedroom. Who knows what else I'll find.
> Susan don't forget I want full report on 'Oliver', hope you've got a box of man size tissues to take with you. I bet you are getting excited about your holiday. Did your cossies fit?
> Linkan, how is that hand now, I hope you are taking care.
> How you doing Yarnlady and Nanab. and anyone else I've forgotten.
> Now to tackle that bedroom. If I'm not back here this evening you'd better send out a search party! Big hugs. PurpleV :roll: :lol:


purple stuff that painting thingy steve got men in to do ours, he helped a bit but couldnt ask him to do it all he works from 4 in morning till nearly 4 in the after noon, would be to much for him. only kitchen to do and i must admit yes he will be doin that over the next week or two. cos hes got time of work.and i cnt paint a straight line so no use asking me lol.


----------



## tammie52

i too pics of the bedroom bathroom and living room so when bt get there act together and sort out my broadband i will post for all to see.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Purple, all but one of my bather's fit me. I was so b*** mad at what he said I'd have made the b's fit me. I'm sick of this weather today, cold and windy. Like autumn (or where we live it's called t'backend) I will be back. Forget what I said about working today...I'm going to knit and DH's face can stop the way it is. I'm getting too old to humour folk. hahaha. I often give his leg a kick to see if he's still with us, because he's so quiet at times.


ha ha made me laugh that did, if my steve is quiet i ask you ok, yes comes the reply then he says something silly like if im talking you tell me to shut up or go asleep. when im quiet your asking whats up, cnt win with you women. told him far to much info there and sorry i spoke lol then he usually goes in the huff


----------



## grandma susan

Well I love that man of mine....Purple? Tammie? never you mind your new houses....This is going to be THEE bird house of the centuary. He has been busy all day on his laptop. He's been working out measurements. Now come on you lot, Aren't you just a little peeved? A little bit envious? No wonder the house never gets done. He's making a ruddy birds house not Buckhingham Palace. I despair....I've finished all the knitting on my tunic and will take it to S and B tomorrow to stitch up. The family have been sending silly messages over the phone from Mickey anf Donald trying to get me nervous and excited, well they are achieving it. I've started a new jumper for the little boy next door. His mammy suffers from cerebal palsey and lives with HER mam and dad. She keeps the boy lovely with the help of my neighbour. She really tries so hard, she's a pleasure to knit for. Do any of you watch the Apprentice? Well it's the final tonight. My money's on Jim and runner up Helen...Hey-up he's back on his lap top...I love that man....I've got a bar of Dairy Milk for the Apprentice(well not actually for the Apprentice, me really while I watch it).That's chocolate to you American girls. Linkan you are another day on with your hand. How is it girl? Speak to you all tomorrow. Night, night.


----------



## theyarnlady

O.K. you girls are having to much fun. So very hot here,and humid too. Think I'll send some your way.
O.k. gandma sue, remember to buy that ....bathing suit in Fla. That will clear up everthing.
Tammie you can't win with the hubby,so buy a whistle and blow it ever once and a while. 
Know when hubby is quite he is sleeping which comes when he is quite. Ah the peace. To hot for him and neighbor to get into trouble today. So it will be a good day.
Grandma Sue, a spot you should send the group to "sea world.It's fun for everone,and you can sit and let the whales splash you but have to sit down front. Oh the grandson is gone to be so good in the show.Purplev is right take a lot of tissues. 
purplev I can not beleive you actual got to sleep and have a cup of coffee in bed . Are you sure you were not dreaming?
Hope you do not get lost find everthing you have put away. If i ever get the craft room done,I will probably never find the things that are missing. I have boxes in ever room but bathroom. If the hubby and neighbor don't start soon. I wonder if I threaten to hire someone it would put the fear into them. No, they would probably tell the poor guy how to do it.
have to tell you all.#2 son called last night. They made him the head of the international division at the company he works for. His first trip was to China a few years back. I ask him to bring me back some silk yarn,I thought that was very clear. He came back with a yard of Red silk cloth. He is his fathers son. I was greatful for the cloth,but really that is not yarn.
So the sweet son is going to China again soon. Know I ask him to get me Cashmere yarn. I went to great links to explain how expensive it was, and could only be purchase in China as the goats are in Mongolia. i told him that would be cheaper for him to buy his mom the yarn there. Plus I told the lys lady I might be able to get him to buy me some,and she wanted to know if he could send her some too. Dear son said I should send you a couple of boxes and you could sell to lys lady and make money. He is so cute. So when he called yesterday I reminded him about the yarn. How much do you want to bet I will get something else. I told him to buy only white last time and got red. Didn't even dare to mention color this time. Even told his love about the yarn to put a bug in his ear. But you know he is his father's son. i could tell hubby to go outside and get me something and he forgets it as soon as he is out the door. Oh the trials of being a mom. Have to go hubby has lost his mind wants to put t.v. in bathroom,is upset he can't see the womens soccer match when he is in there. So life goes. Have garlic brats tonight. maybe I should start him now and he will sleep after meal.  Lov to all Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi, Linken, and nanab. hope all is well. Miss not hearing from you both. pam


----------



## nanabanana

Hi Pam, I'm fine thanks, very busy weekend. Went to a meeting in Perth yesterday for therapet, from 10am to 4pm.Distant family members from England were visiting, they couldn't stay with us, we don't have enough room, but had them round for lunch today, pretty tired now. Love the discussion about the men in our lives!!! they are priceless bless them!! what would we do without them tho. Take care Ann :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone.
Yarnlady, please, please send some of your warmth over here. I'm at risk of developing webbed feet with all this rain and the news says there is still a severe rain watch in several parts of the UK. Typical British summer, still managed to get some tidying up done and EUKERA! I've found my glasses (in my bedside cabinet where they've been all the time! Also found the curtains that I want to alter for the bedroom.
This afternoon husband decided to put the shower screen up and would I help? I continued tidying up while he spread everything out on the bedroom floor, he did put dust sheets down first. He even looked at the instructions and of course they are for a door opening on the right and we want it opening on the left. He did manage to identify most of the pieces and put 2 little metal things into the curved bit for the bottom of the door. That was enough for today so all the pieces were put into the new walk in wardrobe. Looks like they'll all come out again tomorrow and we may even get two more pieces screewed together. By which time I will probably have the lounge decorated! Mustn't be too unkind he does take things slowly now as opposited rushing at it and then having to redo it several times.
Susan, can't get into this year's Apprentice, but enjoy your chocolate, my favourite is Green and Blacks Mayan Gold. I can't stop singing 'Gotta pick a pocket or two'. Enjoy the show. Hope you get your bird house before winter sets in. Heehee.
Tammie are you now straight. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.
Well I'm off to my bed. Do you think I'll get coffee tomorrow morning? Sleep well everyone. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Today's the big day for Oliver. He has 2 performsances today and tomorrow night I will see him. Oh he'll be marvelous. I'll be saying to everyone around me "that's my boy". Then I'll be told to be quiet by my DS haha. Tomorrow is his birthday too. Yarnlady, How proud you must be. Son's don't get jobs like your's unless they work very hard for them. You SHOULD be proud, you deserve to be. It's wet, rainy and cool here and supposed to be like it all week. My bezzy pal comes home from Fort william today. She's been for a long weekend. We don't see each other at weekends but I still missed her. Stitch and B**** today. I'm up with the larks it's only 7.40am. I know why, It's getting worked upover the flight. Last night I dreamed we had big row with DH and DIL. Then my DH was cooking Fish and chips. (That's impossible because I won't let him near my chip pan, he'd have the house up in flames). As for the Apprentice. Well, the one who was out every week in his tasks,won it. I think it was because he's an inventor that Sugar kept him. He'll make him lots of cash and that's what it's all about. I forgot to tell you I cleaned out my craft corner yesterday. Just my corner, not my cupboard. I really MUST iron the clothes I'm taking with me. STILL haven't got those cases in from the loft in the garage. MAYBE DH will get them down today!!!(HE moans cos I'M lazy, that's rich). I'm not lazy at all, I'm selective in what I do and it's usually NOT housework. Why should I like housework just because I'm a woman?Doesn't he know I'm retired? Sometimes, you know, we both sit in this lounge on our own laptops and we are hard at it. I'll send him an e-mail or a text (Stupid) saying I love you. How's that for 42yrs of marriage. Soft eh? Well I'm off to start the day. Have a brilliant one. susan x


----------



## tammie52

morning all. hope everyone is well.
never stopped raining here all day yesterday and the wind my gosh thot i was in yellow brick road it was bad, any way today is a new day, hubbie came up with a brain wave last night, hes goin to paint my fridge/freezer black, this i wana see, told him it wont work,but he said look if it dont dont worry it will do for a fewweeks. he promished me one of the big double door ones with a drinks thinghy on the front. got the paint yesterday for kitchen classic red. cnt wait till its all done. got devils child this morning child minder on holiday so will have to keep her out of steves way, she does wind him up and shes only 3 lol. have a nice day all


----------



## tammie52

i think ive got vertigo. reason im saying is every time i stand at the sink or near the cooker, i get a bit light headed, and start to sway.im on the second floor of a block of apartments, its like im standing on a boat in rough see, had this feeling a few days now but said nothing to hubbie till bout 5 seconds ago. silly bugger he said cant do anything bout it now, we aint moving goin to ring doc and have a word see what he says. if it was just in the kitchen id be ok, but its in all the rooms, can look out the windows from a distance but wont go to close to them, there floor to ceiling height so cnt miss them lol


----------



## grandma susan

OMG Tammie....You WILL beat this, you WILL. you have to...I don't know what to suggest to you. You MUST get help. I don't like heights so I know how you feel BUT your problem is serious if you don't come to grips with it. I'm telling you as a KP friend. You MUST master this. You are safe. If all else fails get a hypnotist to help you. See if there's a Paul Mckenna tape for people who have height problems. To move again is out of the question. YOU have got to do it.I hope you don't mind me telling you the truth. I KNOW you WILL do it. Please try tapes or hypnotist, please!!


----------



## grandma susan

I've done some work today and what a waste of time. I've hoovered then spilt all my pins all over. I washed and hung the clothes out to dry (the last wash I'll be doing until I come back) and went to S and B when the torrential rain came down. Now as I look out of the window the darn clothes are wetter now than they were when I hung them out. My DH was on with the bird "palace" but was rained off. Honestly this blessed bird house is better than the one we live in. I've just phoned GS to see how he performed this afternoon. He said it went good. He was a little nervous when he sang at first but otherwise it was OK. Oh I'm so proud.I've finished my tunic but it needs a little press. I'm pleased with it. I may knit my pal one for Christmas. Honestly I'm full of these ideas.. There's a new lady started our S and B a few weeks ago. She's about 40 and to be honest not a full shilling. BUT, she is a nice little woman. I think people take a lend of her. She does a lot of knitting, must do it 24/7 and brings new stuff in every week. Well, the things she knits are awful, there's no other word for it, but awful. She's a nice knitter but the colour schemes are terrible. She has brought a matinee coat in and booties and a head band for a pretty little girl. The colours are broad scarlet and white stripes.The stripes are about 2"wide. OMG it looks "awful" "Oh," says me, "that's very nice" (well, what could I say?)"who's it for?" She told me! the little baby it's for is a very pretty feminine little baby girl. Her mammy's into very lacy and babyfied clothes. Then she said that she knit a woman's cardigan for a lady that gave her the measurements. When she did it (to the exact size given) it was too small so the woman wouldn't have it. She bought all the wool and everything so she's a lot out of pocket. I feel sorry for her. I told her that the woman was using her, but you know she is so timid and nervous she's been taken for a ride. That flipping woman would have had it wrapped round her neck if it had been me....Well, I would....I hate to see vulnerable people used. Well, I'm going to settle down and knit now. Will speak to ya'11 soon....Tammie, don't forget what I said, don't sit and worry. We are all here for you love....love Susan x


----------



## linkan

I have to keep this short , sorry i have been MIA for the last few days ... 
I picked up a bug from the little buggers i have been watching they were both sick and had a fever over the last week ... and of course my body decides that it has to have it too !!! It AIN'T pretty ! My ribs hurt from all the vomiting  
my hand feels and looks better though so thats a plus,
I'm so green around the gills still i haven't eaten a thing in two days and the only thing i can keep down is gingerale .. yum  My poor son got sunburned while at holiday world his back shoulders and chest are blistered .. he used sun block and still burned .. we always do though ... Gramma S dont forget SUNBLOCK ... its hotter than hades here we are dry as a bone and hitting air temps of 113 sometimes ! eegad to be sick and fevered in this heat is miserable ..
gotta run ..literally 
love all of ya , catch ya when i aint so pukey ... see my southern is showing lol


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I have to keep this short , sorry i have been MIA for the last few days ...
> I picked up a bug from the little buggers i have been watching they were both sick and had a fever over the last week ... and of course my body decides that it has to have it too !!! It AIN'T pretty ! My ribs hurt from all the vomiting
> my hand feels and looks better though so thats a plus,
> I'm so green around the gills still i haven't eaten a thing in two days and the only thing i can keep down is gingerale .. yum  My poor son got sunburned while at holiday world his back shoulders and chest are blistered .. he used sun block and still burned .. we always do though ... Gramma S dont forget SUNBLOCK ... its hotter than hades here we are dry as a bone and hitting air temps of 113 sometimes ! eegad to be sick and fevered in this heat is miserable ..
> gotta run ..literally
> love all of ya , catch ya when i aint so pukey ... see my southern is showing lol


Hi Linkan, You are certainly going through it at the moment. Glad your hand is feeling better. Make sure you keep up your fluids, you don't want to get dehydrated. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> i think ive got vertigo. reason im saying is every time i stand at the sink or near the cooker, i get a bit light headed, and start to sway.im on the second floor of a block of apartments, its like im standing on a boat in rough see, had this feeling a few days now but said nothing to hubbie till bout 5 seconds ago. silly bugger he said cant do anything bout it now, we aint moving goin to ring doc and have a word see what he says. if it was just in the kitchen id be ok, but its in all the rooms, can look out the windows from a distance but wont go to close to them, there floor to ceiling height so cnt miss them lol


Hi Tammie, Hope you can get yourself checked out soon. Susan is right, there is a lot that can be done to help. Take care. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening everyone. No lie in this morning. Builders arrived at 8 am to pick up the last few pieces of stuff. The building inspector arrived a little later and was happy with everything so he will sign the extension off. Quite sad really now the builders have gone, they were a lovely bunch of lads. Spent today dusting, hoover and sorting out the other bedrooms. At least upstairs is looking good.
I'm going out to lunch with my needle craft 
group tomorrow so I'll probaly have some time in the morning to do a bit of painting in the lounge.
Been very wet and windy here again today. I'm glad my daughter is on holiday in Majorca, at least they are having it nice and warm.
Have a good evening everyone. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## boring knit

Hello Tammie, sorry you have this awful problem. On a lighter note you could get out of the washing up and cooking. Have you tried looking out, arms spread and singing the Titanic theme. hope you can get it sorted soon must be awful . feel for you. jeannie


----------



## theyarnlady

boring knit said:


> And a good morning to all of you here from sunny Devon. It's actually pouring down so no lovely car boot for me today. Still I've got so much lovely wool to look at in my stash. Due to my brothers visit and my Birthday I've been given loads of lovely yarn - particularly for my socks. good oh.


glad you had a nice birthday,and oh so lovely yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hi Pam, I'm fine thanks, very busy weekend. Went to a meeting in Perth yesterday for therapet, from 10am to 4pm.Distant family members from England were visiting, they couldn't stay with us, we don't have enough room, but had them round for lunch today, pretty tired now. Love the discussion about the men in our lives!!! they are priceless bless them!! what would we do without them tho. Take care Ann :thumbup:


Ann, How often do you have to take the dogs in to pet therapet? What do they have to do to ? It has to be very interesting. Isn't it fun to see family,so much to catach up on. It sounds like you had a lovely day.
Do love the Hubby,he is the best and so full of fun. Hope you have a good day. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> i think ive got vertigo. reason im saying is every time i stand at the sink or near the cooker, i get a bit light headed, and start to sway.im on the second floor of a block of apartments, its like im standing on a boat in rough see, had this feeling a few days now but said nothing to hubbie till bout 5 seconds ago. silly bugger he said cant do anything bout it now, we aint moving goin to ring doc and have a word see what he says. if it was just in the kitchen id be ok, but its in all the rooms, can look out the windows from a distance but wont go to close to them, there floor to ceiling height so cnt miss them lol


Tammie, grand s is right. I am glad you called the doctor. Did you have this when you moved into new place? You may have an inner ear infection,ect. If it is just vertigo you can geat meds for it.Let us know how you are doing. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Evening everyone. No lie in this morning. Builders arrived at 8 am to pick up the last few pieces of stuff. The building inspector arrived a little later and was happy with everything so he will sign the extension off. Quite sad really now the builders have gone, they were a lovely bunch of lads. Spent today dusting, hoover and sorting out the other bedrooms. At least upstairs is looking good.
> I'm going out to lunch with my needle craft
> group tomorrow so I'll probaly have some time in the morning to do a bit of painting in the lounge.
> Been very wet and windy here again today. I'm glad my daughter is on holiday in Majorca, at least they are having it nice and warm.
> Have a good evening everyone. Hugs PurpleV


Ah purpleV glad things are moving along,Maybe you can lie in tomorrow. Hope at least you will have a good time with needle craft group.
Sorry about the weather, I would gladly send ours your way. It's so hot here they had to open place for popel to go to cool off. the temps have reach into the 90's and above. We will be this way for the next five days they say. It feels like living in the tropical country. The humid is so high,if you go outside your glasses fog up. 
How much more painting do you have to do? Did you get the shower door up? 
Before I forget put a recipes on post recipes here. It was for Tomato Basil Soup. After having done that I remember you said you were a vegertarian,it has no meat ect. You might like to try it. It does not take a lot of time to make. 
Have a good day. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> I have to keep this short , sorry i have been MIA for the last few days ...
> I picked up a bug from the little buggers i have been watching they were both sick and had a fever over the last week ... and of course my body decides that it has to have it too !!! It AIN'T pretty ! My ribs hurt from all the vomiting
> my hand feels and looks better though so thats a plus,
> I'm so green around the gills still i haven't eaten a thing in two days and the only thing i can keep down is gingerale .. yum  My poor son got sunburned while at holiday world his back shoulders and chest are blistered .. he used sun block and still burned .. we always do though ... Gramma S dont forget SUNBLOCK ... its hotter than hades here we are dry as a bone and hitting air temps of 113 sometimes ! eegad to be sick and fevered in this heat is miserable ..
> gotta run ..literally
> love all of ya , catch ya when i aint so pukey ... see my southern is showing lol


Linken, Oh dear, hope you are feeling better. We have the heat up here too. It is awful to have to be sick in this heat. Hope you have an a.c. at least. They are opening cooling centers up here. The lakes are closed because of green blooming alge. So people only have pools,and those are so crowded,that there is no room. Take care now. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I've done some work today and what a waste of time. I've hoovered then spilt all my pins all over. I washed and hung the clothes out to dry (the last wash I'll be doing until I come back) and went to S and B when the torrential rain came down. Now as I look out of the window the darn clothes are wetter now than they were when I hung them out. My DH was on with the bird "palace" but was rained off. Honestly this blessed bird house is better than the one we live in. I've just phoned GS to see how he performed this afternoon. He said it went good. He was a little nervous when he sang at first but otherwise it was OK. Oh I'm so proud.I've finished my tunic but it needs a little press. I'm pleased with it. I may knit my pal one for Christmas. Honestly I'm full of these ideas.. There's a new lady started our S and B a few weeks ago. She's about 40 and to be honest not a full shilling. BUT, she is a nice little woman. I think people take a lend of her. She does a lot of knitting, must do it 24/7 and brings new stuff in every week. Well, the things she knits are awful, there's no other word for it, but awful. She's a nice knitter but the colour schemes are terrible. She has brought a matinee coat in and booties and a head band for a pretty little girl. The colours are broad scarlet and white stripes.The stripes are about 2"wide. OMG it looks "awful" "Oh," says me, "that's very nice" (well, what could I say?)"who's it for?" She told me! the little baby it's for is a very pretty feminine little baby girl. Her mammy's into very lacy and babyfied clothes. Then she said that she knit a woman's cardigan for a lady that gave her the measurements. When she did it (to the exact size given) it was too small so the woman wouldn't have it. She bought all the wool and everything so she's a lot out of pocket. I feel sorry for her. I told her that the woman was using her, but you know she is so timid and nervous she's been taken for a ride. That flipping woman would have had it wrapped round her neck if it had been me....Well, I would....I hate to see vulnerable people used. Well, I'm going to settle down and knit now. Will speak to ya'11 soon....Tammie, don't forget what I said, don't sit and worry. We are all here for you love....love Susan x


Oh Grandma S, you have such a loving heart, first making a jumper for the little one next door,and being so kind to his mom. Then worrying about the new lady at s and B. 
Ah I see the bird house is coming along  Maybe it could be a new income maker :lol: 
When on plane, just keep thinking about how much you have to look forward to in Fla. I know it hard, but know you can do it.
I will be praying for you. Also one more thing as Linken said beside sun block. Keep water available as it is very humid and you have to keep hydrate as it is easy to over heat, and you do not know it. Make sure grandkids do this too.
By know the play is over, how much did you cry? Bet it was lovely. I can just see you beaming :lol: 
I love that you and hubby send emails to each other. Gee at least he send them :roll: I think that is so cute.
Had some bad news today. The Doctors found Cancer behind my dads ear. He will have to have raditation, and don't like it as so near to his brain. I lost my mom to brain cancer. All I can do is pray about it. 
Grandma S. you said I had to be a good mom to raise my boys like I did. I had help,I always commit them into God's care. He did the job ,I get the credit. I always tell people that #1 son is my pride and joy, and # 2 son is my love and laughter. That is pretty much how they have been. They have really become Gentle men. Can ya tell how much I love them. 
Have to go now, just can't stop crying thinking about my Dad. I just don't want to go through this again, after my mom,it was so hard,and there was nothing I could do to help her.


----------



## grandma susan

boring knit said:


> Hello Tammie, sorry you have this awful problem. On a lighter note you could get out of the washing up and cooking. Have you tried looking out, arms spread and singing the Titanic theme. hope you can get it sorted soon must be awful . feel for you. jeannie


OMG the thought of Tammie spread out like an eagle singing Titanic has me creased hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Yarnlady I wish I could hug you, and share your pain. It's no good saying to you "don't worry" Of course you will. We are all here for you, day or night. Message anytime.If it will help, I could give you my e-mail address. I wish there was something I could do for you.


----------



## grandma susan

I got a phone call last night about THEE performance of the year. It was a terrific hit. All the ladies were crying. GS was high as a kite. We will go tonight. I will be sitting with my chest stuck out (and that's not a pretty site, believe me)and I shall brag tomorrow. Sorry! It's cool here today but smells lovely after all that rain we had. Have done the singing happy birthday to GS today at 7.30am. Poor kids, every birthday we ring before they go to school and sing down the phone. This is one mad family. DH has brought cases in! I'm only going to iron what I need to take. hahaha. Ther's nothing to I don't know about dodging work.I will speak later. Tammie and Yarnlady, you are especially in my mind today.


----------



## tammie52

morning all
had to read a few posts befor i could reply back.
grandma have you seen the size of me not a pretty sight to go spreading eagle lol. and yes i took your advise i went next door to medical centre yesterday had a chat with a nice lady there, and after some advise im goin to doc,s in 2 weeks cant get to see him any earlier.
yarnlady 
no i dont think i had problem befor moving in here, like i said to hubbie last night surley if i had it i would not go away on a plane and i love my holidays, any way will keep you all updated what happens at docs, thanks all. 
least the rain has stopped here,but cnt get out the back to hang washing, the door is shut tight and wont open so waiting on repair man coming, tell ya if its not the code to get in not working its somthing else, dont no how many times ive been locked out, and had to buzz the lady above me to let me in. think theworkmen call it teething problems. i call it bloody inconvience have a nice day all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Well the big day has arrived and Susan is off to see her grandson star in the production of Oliver. Wish I was with you Susan, I love seeing the grandchildren perform. Have a great time, don;t forget the tissues and you'd better wear waterproof mascara! Look forward to the full report tomorrow.
Pam, sorry to her about your Dad, mine had the same and he recovered well and lived until he was 92. It's still cold here today and I'm wearing a vest (not an American vest and English one!) and a jumper. Yes please do send some of your heat over here. I think I'll have to make some of your tomato basil soup to warm me up.
Tammie, how are you feeling today, have you seen the doctor?
And Linkan hope you are feeling better, keep taking in the fluids.
How are things in Devon BoringKnitter? How many socks have you made.
Well, I did get a cup of coffee in bed this morning - I made it myself. My poor husband was so tired last night, it took him nearly all day to fix the shower screen, but it is in the right way up and without any modifications! We still have the lounge and a bedroom to decorate and when they are done and furniture moved I can think about sorting out my new craft room. Well must go now as the painting is calling. Have a good day everyone and keep warm or cool where you are. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

I've just smashed my makeup mirror.....Seen a magpie on the wall... I chased it. I love my birds but the magpie isn't welcome. This holiday has been fated since day 1. Oh deary me...self pity is setting in. hahahahahahahaha that's better. I'm a bundle of flipping nerves girls, I have to tell you the truth, the whole truth,and nothing but the truth. I HATE flying. I wish I was put on the (sardine tin) asleep and taken off at the other end. I'm not sleeping good neither. dreaming. ooooooo I'm terrified.I'm going to my over 60's now. No chance of winning with a cracked mirror.


----------



## linkan

Hello everyone , seems we are all into something lately doesn't it . 
Purplev i am so happy for you that the finishing touches are all that is left and the end is in sight , Its a lovely feeling when you get to sit back and sigh and say yes its done ...
Tammie , i agree that it could be an ear infection or inner ear problem .. the suddenness of the symptoms suggests that it may be so ... glad you are able to go to the Dr. for it , something you can try while you wait for the doc visit , put some cotton in your ears and see if the symptoms lessen :/ it may help it may not ... i hope you find some relief soon .
GrammaS. i am imagining the play Oliver with your Gs was amazing and that your eyes are still too puffy to open and see well enough to write to us lol . . Chin up on the flying thing .. i cant really speak for that because i have never flown anywhere , we drive or we dont go ...  ... 
Remember its just for a litttle while just a blink in your life and in the trip as a whole and then it will be over with and you will have all the loving memories of your time in Fla.  and a few funny stories about the flight i am sure too .
 
Ok , i kept down some crackers last night and gingerale and i am bound and determined to keep down food , something bland is ok just has to be food ... i would love for it to be spaghetti , got a craving for that a few days ago that wont go away lol . . but think i will wait a day or two for that still . 
It is only 9:30 in the morning here and i woke up with my back screaming at me again , stupid mattress i hate the dreadful thing !! It straightens out some during the day ,but first thing in the morn and half the night is spent cursing the blasted thing ... 
At 212 lbs. i know my hefty b*tt gives it a run for its money but we spent enough pretty pennies that the thing should have lasted more than 4 years ... Grrr  
Enough moaning for me , i got a call from my father with an update on a friends son , he was in a fire and was burned 51% of his body , from the waist up , my Father saw a picture as they are not letting people visit and he said his poor hands looked like hot dogs burned on a grill  Made the fuss over my hand feel so small and insignificant  My prayers go out to all of you and to him and his family , Keep looking up to the Lord for guidance and for grace  and you shall have it  
My heart goes out to all of you who are suffering right now and yet it is also so joyful for those who are having such wonderful things happen for them too  geez i dont know how much of this my heart can take lol 
Good morning to you all ... Hope your days is a good one , hope everything goes as you plan it , Even in this heat i will be thankful to step out in the sun for a bit today , and oh yes i do have a/c and its a wonderful 73 degrees in here , i keep trying for 68 but its so hot it cant keep up , and the boys keep telling me its cold in here  
Im going to go knit some and stay propped in my bed () with the T.V. and my crackers and ale ! of course the pj's are a must  
bye all much love and hugs


----------



## grandma susan

Linkan I can just imagne you sitting in your bed knitting away!I wish I was doing the same. Glad you are feeling a little better, you've had a rough few days haven't you? Well..What can I say about the "performance". Of course number 2 GS was magnificent, that's the only word for him. I'm so proud and happy for him. A real credit to the family and himself. The little boy who took the part of Fagan had a tremoendous voice and was also fantastic. To be honest, to think that these children were aged 10/11 the performance was as good as anything they put on TV these days. The work that had gone into it was mindboggling. The main thing that came over was that the kids were all enjoying themselves. What a night. It was a 2hr show. Fantastic. Today DH and pal are fitting the roof rack because we'll have 6 cases to pack somewhere. We have a 7 seater car but no room for cases!!!I haven't started packing yet. Tammie...how are you girl? I've got to go now. We have a birthday tea today (for yesterday) and a trip to Toys are us. A little bit of ironing and a bit of packing..Speak to you all later...susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all. There's a big yellow shiny thing in the sky. Could it be the sun?
Susan, glad you enjoyed the performance, did you need the tissues. It's lovely to see the youngsters perform and enjoy doing it. Tell your grandson well done from me.
Tammie, pleased to hear you are going to the doctors. My husband has just suggested that we introduce the colour aubergine into the lounge. Could it be that he's caught the purple fever!
Linkan, home you are feeling better and beginning to eat a little.
I had a lovely lunch yesterday with my stitching friends. Lots of good conversation and laughter. Came back and washed two walls, the old walls in the lounge that were covered in sticky wallpaper paste and then ainted the coving.
Shower is now fully operational but I won't have one today as I'm going swimming later - can't get wet twice in one day!
Have you all seen the lovely wool that Boring Knit's brother brought her. It came from Wilkinsons and I jut had to go and get some. It's a wool/acrylic mix, self striping yarn for £1.27 for a 50 g ball. Very good price and lovely yarn.
Well I'd better go just one more wool to wash and then it's putting paint on the walls. 
Have a good day and catch you all later. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Well the big day has arrived and Susan is off to see her grandson star in the production of Oliver. Wish I was with you Susan, I love seeing the grandchildren perform. Have a great time, don;t forget the tissues and you'd better wear waterproof mascara! Look forward to the full report tomorrow.
> Pam, sorry to her about your Dad, mine had the same and he recovered well and lived until he was 92. It's still cold here today and I'm wearing a vest (not an American vest and English one!) and a jumper. Yes please do send some of your heat over here. I think I'll have to make some of your tomato basil soup to warm me up.
> Tammie, how are you feeling today, have you seen the doctor?
> And Linkan hope you are feeling better, keep taking in the fluids.
> How are things in Devon BoringKnitter? How many socks have you made.
> Well, I did get a cup of coffee in bed this morning - I made it myself. My poor husband was so tired last night, it took him nearly all day to fix the shower screen, but it is in the right way up and without any modifications! We still have the lounge and a bedroom to decorate and when they are done and furniture moved I can think about sorting out my new craft room. Well must go now as the painting is calling. Have a good day everyone and keep warm or cool where you are. Hugs. PurpleV


wont get to see the doc for 2 weeks, there so slow over here, but to be honest i do beleave its vertigowont be long befor you have every thing in its place, like me i cnt see the end coming now thank god


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> Hello everyone , seems we are all into something lately doesn't it .
> Purplev i am so happy for you that the finishing touches are all that is left and the end is in sight , Its a lovely feeling when you get to sit back and sigh and say yes its done ...
> Tammie , i agree that it could be an ear infection or inner ear problem .. the suddenness of the symptoms suggests that it may be so ... glad you are able to go to the Dr. for it , something you can try while you wait for the doc visit , put some cotton in your ears and see if the symptoms lessen :/ it may help it may not ... i hope you find some relief soon .
> GrammaS. i am imagining the play Oliver with your Gs was amazing and that your eyes are still too puffy to open and see well enough to write to us lol . . Chin up on the flying thing .. i cant really speak for that because i have never flown anywhere , we drive or we dont go ...  ...
> Remember its just for a litttle while just a blink in your life and in the trip as a whole and then it will be over with and you will have all the loving memories of your time in Fla.  and a few funny stories about the flight i am sure too .
> 
> Ok , i kept down some crackers last night and gingerale and i am bound and determined to keep down food , something bland is ok just has to be food ... i would love for it to be spaghetti , got a craving for that a few days ago that wont go away lol . . but think i will wait a day or two for that still .
> It is only 9:30 in the morning here and i woke up with my back screaming at me again , stupid mattress i hate the dreadful thing !! It straightens out some during the day ,but first thing in the morn and half the night is spent cursing the blasted thing ...
> At 212 lbs. i know my hefty b*tt gives it a run for its money but we spent enough pretty pennies that the thing should have lasted more than 4 years ... Grrr
> Enough moaning for me , i got a call from my father with an update on a friends son , he was in a fire and was burned 51% of his body , from the waist up , my Father saw a picture as they are not letting people visit and he said his poor hands looked like hot dogs burned on a grill  Made the fuss over my hand feel so small and insignificant  My prayers go out to all of you and to him and his family , Keep looking up to the Lord for guidance and for grace  and you shall have it
> My heart goes out to all of you who are suffering right now and yet it is also so joyful for those who are having such wonderful things happen for them too  geez i dont know how much of this my heart can take lol
> Good morning to you all ... Hope your days is a good one , hope everything goes as you plan it , Even in this heat i will be thankful to step out in the sun for a bit today , and oh yes i do have a/c and its a wonderful 73 degrees in here , i keep trying for 68 but its so hot it cant keep up , and the boys keep telling me its cold in here
> Im going to go knit some and stay propped in my bed () with the T.V. and my crackers and ale ! of course the pj's are a must
> bye all much love and hugs


glad your feeling a but better,


----------



## tammie52

tammie52 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone , seems we are all into something lately doesn't it .
> Purplev i am so happy for you that the finishing touches are all that is left and the end is in sight , Its a lovely feeling when you get to sit back and sigh and say yes its done ...
> Tammie , i agree that it could be an ear infection or inner ear problem .. the suddenness of the symptoms suggests that it may be so ... glad you are able to go to the Dr. for it , something you can try while you wait for the doc visit , put some cotton in your ears and see if the symptoms lessen :/ it may help it may not ... i hope you find some relief soon .
> GrammaS. i am imagining the play Oliver with your Gs was amazing and that your eyes are still too puffy to open and see well enough to write to us lol . . Chin up on the flying thing .. i cant really speak for that because i have never flown anywhere , we drive or we dont go ...  ...
> Remember its just for a litttle while just a blink in your life and in the trip as a whole and then it will be over with and you will have all the loving memories of your time in Fla.  and a few funny stories about the flight i am sure too .
> 
> Ok , i kept down some crackers last night and gingerale and i am bound and determined to keep down food , something bland is ok just has to be food ... i would love for it to be spaghetti , got a craving for that a few days ago that wont go away lol . . but think i will wait a day or two for that still .
> It is only 9:30 in the morning here and i woke up with my back screaming at me again , stupid mattress i hate the dreadful thing !! It straightens out some during the day ,but first thing in the morn and half the night is spent cursing the blasted thing ...
> At 212 lbs. i know my hefty b*tt gives it a run for its money but we spent enough pretty pennies that the thing should have lasted more than 4 years ... Grrr
> Enough moaning for me , i got a call from my father with an update on a friends son , he was in a fire and was burned 51% of his body , from the waist up , my Father saw a picture as they are not letting people visit and he said his poor hands looked like hot dogs burned on a grill  Made the fuss over my hand feel so small and insignificant  My prayers go out to all of you and to him and his family , Keep looking up to the Lord for guidance and for grace  and you shall have it
> My heart goes out to all of you who are suffering right now and yet it is also so joyful for those who are having such wonderful things happen for them too  geez i dont know how much of this my heart can take lol
> Good morning to you all ... Hope your days is a good one , hope everything goes as you plan it , Even in this heat i will be thankful to step out in the sun for a bit today , and oh yes i do have a/c and its a wonderful 73 degrees in here , i keep trying for 68 but its so hot it cant keep up , and the boys keep telling me its cold in here
> Im going to go knit some and stay propped in my bed () with the T.V. and my crackers and ale ! of course the pj's are a must
> bye all much love and hugs
> 
> 
> 
> glad your feeling a but better,
Click to expand...

ops sorry meant bit.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Linkan I can just imagne you sitting in your bed knitting away!I wish I was doing the same. Glad you are feeling a little better, you've had a rough few days haven't you? Well..What can I say about the "performance". Of course number 2 GS was magnificent, that's the only word for him. I'm so proud and happy for him. A real credit to the family and himself. The little boy who took the part of Fagan had a tremoendous voice and was also fantastic. To be honest, to think that these children were aged 10/11 the performance was as good as anything they put on TV these days. The work that had gone into it was mindboggling. The main thing that came over was that the kids were all enjoying themselves. What a night. It was a 2hr show. Fantastic. Today DH and pal are fitting the roof rack because we'll have 6 cases to pack somewhere. We have a 7 seater car but no room for cases!!!I haven't started packing yet. Tammie...how are you girl? I've got to go now. We have a birthday tea today (for yesterday) and a trip to Toys are us. A little bit of ironing and a bit of packing..Speak to you all later...susan x


im doin well thanks. oh i love packing to go away, hubbie dont tho as he knows im going to put stuff for me in his case, may as well put my stuff in a plastic bag he said last time we were goin away . oh thats a good idea i said more room for my stuff, he wasnt amused by my comment i could tell lol


----------



## grandma susan

I've packed!!Nearly!!I've even ironed!!!Can you remember me telling you about that little woman that's not a full shilling and gets taken a lend of? Well. She always brings out her knitted garments at the class, she must knit 24/7. Yesterday I was walking up the high street and she was on the other side of the road. I waved! (shouldn't have). she gave a great big grin and started to cross the road with her bags. I had to shout and tell her to be careful of the cars! Anyway, she comes over to me and starts producing these babies garments out of her bag for me to see. Right in the middle of the High St. OMG you've never seen anything like it. It's horendous (lord forgive me). I'm not going up the high street today. I'm going to shower now, I've worked so hard! then off to see these boys and with other (mrs. bucket)grandma go to toys R us. Hope to look in later. susan x If other grandma says anything more about me having a ciggy in the garden I'll bounce her! She hasn't (supposedly) smoked for 3mths! She's been on the inhilator!Or so she says. I got to tell you, she has that in her mouth a lot more than I have a ciggy in mine! She asked me if I thought she was good!!!! I said she'd had so much practise stopping so many times before that she was darn near perfect...She was not a happy bunny....Well, I'm sick of her hahaha.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> I've packed!!Nearly!!I've even ironed!!!Can you remember me telling you about that little woman that's not a full shilling and gets taken a lend of? Well. She always brings out her knitted garments at the class, she must knit 24/7. Yesterday I was walking up the high street and she was on the other side of the road. I waved! (shouldn't have). she gave a great big grin and started to cross the road with her bags. I had to shout and tell her to be careful of the cars! Anyway, she comes over to me and starts producing these babies garments out of her bag for me to see. Right in the middle of the High St. OMG you've never seen anything like it. It's horendous (lord forgive me). I'm not going up the high street today. I'm going to shower now, I've worked so hard! then off to see these boys and with other (mrs. bucket)grandma go to toys R us. Hope to look in later. susan x If other grandma says anything more about me having a ciggy in the garden I'll bounce her! She hasn't (supposedly) smoked for 3mths! She's been on the inhilator!Or so she says. I got to tell you, she has that in her mouth a lot more than I have a ciggy in mine! She asked me if I thought she was good!!!! I said she'd had so much practise stopping so many times before that she was darn near perfect...She was not a happy bunny....Well, I'm sick of her hahaha.


ha ha you go girl . we dont smoke in side at all now, not that we want it that way, are not allowed to smoke any were in the building. hubbie has thot ifhe hung his head out window for a smoke would he get away with it . told him dont even think bout it cos i cant go near them so i wont be able to pull you in if you lean out to far lol.


----------



## grandma susan

Tammie, I've smoked outside, summer and winter (snow) for years now. About 10 I think. Since the gs's were little. I CAN'T do it in the house now. I don't feel comfy. Terrible habit!!!!hahaha. You sound better today. What will happen in the middle of the night if you want a ***? This is a prob I have when I go stay in a hotel....I walk down stairs in my pj's and get the doorman to unlock hahahaha.What really annoys me is every program on TV has someone drinking...before the watershed.....so what's that teaching our kids eh? OOOOh I'm in that kind'a mood today.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Tammie, I've smoked outside, summer and winter (snow) for years now. About 10 I think. Since the gs's were little. I CAN'T do it in the house now. I don't feel comfy. Terrible habit!!!!hahaha. You sound better today. What will happen in the middle of the night if you want a ***? This is a prob I have when I go stay in a hotel....I walk down stairs in my pj's and get the doorman to unlock hahahaha.What really annoys me is every program on TV has someone drinking...before the watershed.....so what's that teaching our kids eh? OOOOh I'm in that kind'a mood today.


i just go down in the lift to one of the main doors usually the back, open it and stand there and smoke, hubbie thinks its crazy its ok for him he dont wait up in the night, when hes asleep thats him till his alarm goes of at 3 in morning.


----------



## tammie52

meant he dont wake up


----------



## linkan

YOU ladies sure know how to cheer me up , well Purple we had some of your rain yesterday .. severe storms with lots of lightning and booming , the kind ya sleep to lol ... I love them as long as they dont mess with my house or anyone elses :/ 
I am feeling but better today Tammie LMAO ... it was a prety good analogy since i still have some nausea , thankfully i am keeping things down and have no fever for the last 17 hours or so , different note , My Dad has ear problems and i do too sometimes ... my kiddies both had tubes in the ears , sometimes when i close my eyes (always) i get dizzy and when i lay down to sleep it can get worse ... i call it vertigo but it is an inner ear problem that i just havent the patience to be messing with i dont like to have them poking and prodding on me least of all my ears , Im glad your going to the doc soon and i hope that it is a simple ear infection ... would make your life on the upper floor a lot easier than vertigo  that sounded awful  forgive that ! 
Gramma Susan Gramma Susan ... YOU are like my scarecrow i think sometimes your stories just get the giggle out of me ! I dont blame you on the Mrs. Bucket woman (i know she isnt Mrs. Bucket from the show lol)no matter who she is ... I smoke too , its a nasty habit i know but its the least of all evil pleasures i could be getting up to right? and the world as a whole is much *MUCH* safer with me smoking than not ... i get downright grumpety without them lol  
As for the Gs's performance *BRAVO* little man tell him way to go from me ,wish i could have heard him  
I picked up my little girls dress again yesterday ... the crochet one that had me all blah  and i have been flying through it , it feels good to accomplish something on the thing .. i have gotten back on track with it for sure  i am almost finished with the front, i am on the floral bodice of the thing now and i have to admit it is a darling little thing , My first time doing something usually looks like what it is, a practice run , this one is NO different but it is a small par above the normal practice look lol ... I think if i finish it soon and started another right after that i could fly through it in a day or so and it would look 20 times better , its a thought , i changed the colors from green and yellow (its called lemondrop tunic) to a soft girlie pink for the dress and sparkling silver for the floral sections i promise to post when done  
i also ran through about 10 rows on the baby knitted blanket (im on a roll) i am learning alot about my tension and the difference it makes and k2, p1, k2 is kinda fun to break up the k across ,row2 k across LOL etc. 
ok i have chewed your ears long enough for the day ..oh wait one last .... My Ds is doing better too, his poor sunburned shoulders and chest are covered in teeny tiny blisters but they are drying up quick  He says the ITCHING is what is worst of all , i try not to stay out long enough to get even a base tan , meds and sun dont mix and the heat index today is 115 degrees!!!!
Good day all stay cool and dry whichever it may be


----------



## linkan

What a cutie !!!!!  He is sooo fluffy or is he a she ?


----------



## tammie52

morning all
just me here alone 2day thank god, no kids no hubbie can do watever i want to. not nice enuff to go out tho bit cloudy and no doubt the rain aint far away. so i will just amuse myself on here, or i might even start crocheting again, had to leave it down due to moving,
linkan its a she. called roxy dont ask me think grandaughter named her. tell you what tho she better be good or it will be her last time here, to old to be running after puppies, takes me all my time looking after our jess and shes 3 lol. have a nice day all


----------



## grandma susan

8.30 a.m. and I've been up for an hour. Can't sleep. I put my book down at 3.30a.m.this morrning. God I'm in a state hahaha. My hairdresser is coming today so I've had to explain all about us being penned in with the sewerage men. Yesterday, they had to move a great big hydaulic thing to let us out. I feel a bit if a bother but they are great about it. And, we have to get in and out. Toys r us has made me broke. I also ended up buying youngest some shoes for his "prom" tonight. God 11 yr old and they have proms!!!!I only need last minute things in cases. I hope YOU are all ok today? Linkan, hows the pain? We collected Mrs Bucket yesterday to give her a lift up to sons. All she talked about for 25mins was "smoking". she's given me an inhalator!I told my DIL about the trip and we laughed. I said if she went on any more I was going to throttle her...DIL was giggling.I think she's had enough aswell. Never mind!!!She's got me looking on the net for some inhalator capsules for her!!!She has more puffs on that thing than I have ciggs. She's addicted to it. She says it only works when it's warm, so, she keeps it in her cleavage. She offered me a puff but after I knew where it was kept I was very polite and said no. DH at drs, (as usual)I'll pop in later, have a great day everyone. susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all. It is actually not raining at the moment, although it poured down last night. Did a lot of painting yesterday as we have now arranged for the carpet fitter to come Friday next week. Still quite a bit more painting to you, but I feel as if we are on the home stretch now. Once the lounge is painted we will do the spare room and then I can move all the stuff out of my, soon to be, craft room and get that ready. Actually managed to get a little bit of knitting done last night.
Enjoy your holiday Susan and everyone have a good day. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

This just might be goodbye until August 14/15. Oldest GS wants us to go up there in the morning because he's off school. He had a couple of hours on his own today (first time) and to be honest I'm not sure he liked it much. He wants us to sleep tonight but DIL has cases all spread about in the bedroom and it would mean a bit of a hassle. I may yet get another phonecall where all plans will be changed again. SO. just in case I don't get back to you all, please take good care of yourselves and make sure you are ALL still on our lovely "good morning all" post when I get home. I am SO going to miss ya'll. I had my hair cut today, I've gradually been changing my style to get it all one lentgh and I think I've got there. My hairdresser says I'm going lighter and it's got streaks in (natural) that folk would pay pounds for. She reckons I'll go white and not grey.I'm rambling again, Yes I'm still scared. Youngest GS rang me to say he doesn't like flying.As if I didn't know,,,, So I've asked him to stay near me because maybe together we'll not be frightened. His ears hurt him bless, He has trouble with one of his ears so it gets quite painful for him. Well I'll speak to you before I go if I can but I'm not sure. Love each and everyone of you susan xxx


----------



## tammie52

have a lovely time on your holiday and come back soon and tell us all bout it. hubbie paintin the kitchen think hes sorry he started it now, but i did tell him leave it till the guys whos done rest of place but he wouldnt listen will see how it drys out like overnight and if not happy with it i will be ringing the guys, lol. not doin a lot tonight got some cotton i found the other day in a box i didnt know i had so i might make a few dish cloths for next months swap box, have a nice evening all and ill check in tomorrow as usually


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi All, things have finialy settled with my Dad, Brother is in charge so just pray for a good out come. It was so hot here this week that the windows on the outside fog up. Could not see out until afternoon. Linken glad you are feeling better. Hate to have you down for so long. Tammie,how is the vertigo doing,be glad when you see the doctor.
Oh Purple v I saw your picture posted,how did you make something so small with out going blind? It is so lovely.
Grandma Sue, have a grand time, and don't bring back more than you took. Hubby ,will have to find other bag for you.
went to farmers market, and got three more pounds of green beans,blanch in the freezer. It was so hot they were warm,so did them right away. Also pick up some yellow beans. All I have to get now is the corn, and we will be set for the winter.
On news last night they showed a lady who had put her cookie dough on a pan, put in car window, and they baked,and were ready to eat. That is how hot it has been here. Linken,you sound like you are having the same weather.
Had to water the flowers this morning they were falling over from lack of water. Could use some of your rain puple v. This has been the crazies summer. Went down to Madison and you could get through traffic as no one was out. Better to day only in the 80's and humid is down. We only usually have 4 or 5 days above 90 in the summer. Everbody is house bound,they even open shelters for the people who did not have a.c. 
Started to knit a shawl for future daughter in law. It has one sleeve on it and wraps around. You make it 60 inches long and sew up one side for 5 inches. 
Going to make Cherry Almond muffins tonight. Just feel like have them in the morning. 
Hubby had to have a cat for his birthday last year. He use to call them the other white meat,until Nelly the cat we had became his best buddy. Now we have Willie the terrorist, he is a riot. So I have this cat mint in the yard and brought some in for him. He went crazy,and I had a good laugh. 
Well all for now. Grand s, have a good time. Purple v,hope the painting is done for you soon. Linken glad you are better. 
Tammie, becareful at night having a smoke,don't let the door lock on you. 
Love to all. Pam


----------



## linkan

Gramma S you will be missed ! We shall follow the tradition and talk about you incessently while you are away LOL ... I hope you have a wonderful time cant wait to hear how everything goes


----------



## tammie52

morning all.
its lovely here sun is out, so got up early and got washing out on line, have jess today so doubt i will be doing nothing but round run all day after her.hubbie laughs when i say RUN you need a stick to walk he says so how could you run, but i know you ladies know what, i mean
yarnlady its still there but im trying not to think bout it, its really bad in kitchen area told hubbie last night if this carrys on he will be takin over kitchen duties.well you should of seen the look on his face it was priceless bless him. looked at kitchen walls when i got up there not bad one more coat and i think it will be ok. gotta go get washed and changed befor jess comes so have a nice day all


----------



## PurpleFi

Goo0d morning from sunny Surrey, although there are clouds lurking. Rained again last night, the gatden looks lovely and green. Wish I could send some rain over to you Pam and thnks for the compliment about my little bag. I really enjoy making silly little items and I've decided to buy some very fine needles that they use to make clothes for dolls house people. I have fine darning wool that I can use, so I'll see just how small I can get.
Well I expect Susan is on her way. I hope her grandsons can distract her from worrying about the flight.
Tammie, if my husband were in charge of the kitchen, everything we eat would come out of a packet and go into the microwave. He very rarely does anything in the kitchen and if he does he puts everything away in the wrong place! It then takes me weeks to find it all again. His other favourite 'trick' is standing in the middle of the kitchen with his hands on his hips and saying 'Where ever I stand I seem to be in the way' Yes! Still I can't complain as he is very good at everything else. Even if he did drag the hoover flex along my newly painted skirting. Grrr.
More painting today but it is all coming along very nicely. We cab open the big new doors and it's like being outside inside.
Hope you are all fighting fit. Have lovely day. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Goo0d morning from sunny Surrey, although there are clouds lurking. Rained again last night, the gatden looks lovely and green. Wish I could send some rain over to you Pam and thnks for the compliment about my little bag. I really enjoy making silly little items and I've decided to buy some very fine needles that they use to make clothes for dolls house people. I have fine darning wool that I can use, so I'll see just how small I can get.
> Well I expect Susan is on her way. I hope her grandsons can distract her from worrying about the flight.
> Tammie, if my husband were in charge of the kitchen, everything we eat would come out of a packet and go into the microwave. He very rarely does anything in the kitchen and if he does he puts everything away in the wrong place! It then takes me weeks to find it all again. His other favourite 'trick' is standing in the middle of the kitchen with his hands on his hips and saying 'Where ever I stand I seem to be in the way' Yes! Still I can't complain as he is very good at everything else. Even if he did drag the hoover flex along my newly painted skirting. Grrr.
> More painting today but it is all coming along very nicely. We cab open the big new doors and it's like being outside inside.
> Hope you are all fighting fit. Have lovely day. Hugs PurpleV


oooo not like my steve then he loves to cook. i even had to taste his cheese and potato pie when he moved over here now its a once a month job lol


----------



## theyarnlady

Cat got me up early this morning,about 5:45. So since I did not get cherry almond muffins done last night did them today. The house smelt so good, though hubby would get up early,was not to be. He slept in till 9:00,just lazy bones. But is having his muffin now. 
Purple v, hubby says the same thing about being in the way in the kitchen. He is a very good cook when he wants to be,which is not often.
I can't wait to see what you make in miniature. Can you find the needles? What about using crewel yarn,or the floss they use for cross sitch? 
Tammie, You only get vertigo in kitchen? I wonder if you are allergic to something in that room or is it more in ever room? 
Had a good rain this morning,we sure did need it. Now humidity is going up again. It was suppose to cool off yesterday,but now say it won't tell monday. they are now asking us to use less amounts of electricity,as there is such an overload. I bet our electic bill will be over 300.oo dollars after this. 
Hope Grandma sue is safely in Fla., There will be a time differnce so bet they will all be tired. Plus weather down there is in the 90's today. But I know she will have story's to tell us. 
Should get some house work done today. Wash clothes yesterday,but did not brother to hang outside as they would not dry with the humid conditions. Got vaccuming done and dusted. Why is it I never feel I am getting anything done,and if I do have to start doing again,in the next week.
I envy g.sue she doesn't have to worry about that for a while. 
Tammie when are painters coming? and what colors are you thinking of?
Linken how are you now? Hope you are feeling better.
Told you about my dad, My brother is an xray techician, one of the first to use cat scan,and traveled to different countrys to set up this system. He thinks Dad will be able to handle this,and skin cancer is not that deep yet. So have to lean on him,as he knows more about it then I do.
All for now have a good day ladies.
P.S. wonder were nanab is? and what she is up too.


----------



## nanabanana

Hi all, been really busy lately, not been online. Trying to crochet little animals etc for a baby's mobile. It's quite fiddly, but fun!! I'm sure there are questions you have asked me yarn lady, ah I remember, therapet---- we visit care homes for the elderly, hospitals, hospices, I visit a childrens' hospice with 3 of my girls. It's a great charity, brill thing to do with the dogs. If you google Canine Concern Scottland Trust you will see all about it there. I'm going to start school visiting soon, trying to educate the little darlings in responsible dog ownership. Hope all you guys are well & having better summer weather than we are in Scotland, I know it's no better for Tammie in Ireland & all in England, we'll need Noahs 's Ark soon!!! Ann :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

I wouldn't say the weather is any better here , we are caught in this dry HOT summer cycle with heat index's upwards of 118 degrees and it is miserable .. the ac is working so hard to keep up i have set it at 69 the past week and its a humid sticky 77 in here , i think i may have to get the unit recharged with freon sp? Nice to hear from ya NanaB .
Stay cool or dry everyone  tonight is my circle's version of stitch and b*@c% lol , hope the library's air is working 
I am teaching my older sister to knit tonight


----------



## nanabanana

Linkan I would DIE in that temperature!!! I'm better in our climate & we definately do not need ac. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hi all, been really busy lately, not been online. Trying to crochet little animals etc for a baby's mobile. It's quite fiddly, but fun!! I'm sure there are questions you have asked me yarn lady, ah I remember, therapet---- we visit care homes for the elderly, hospitals, hospices, I visit a childrens' hospice with 3 of my girls. It's a great charity, brill thing to do with the dogs. If you google Canine Concern Scottland Trust you will see all about it there. I'm going to start school visiting soon, trying to educate the little darlings in responsible dog ownership. Hope all you guys are well & having better summer weather than we are in Scotland, I know it's no better for Tammie in Ireland & all in England, we'll need Noahs 's Ark soon!!! Ann :thumbup:


Ann, so glad to hear about your therapet. will visit site. It must be a lot of work . But it sounds so worth it. We finially got rain here. Just to dry and wet. we do everthng in degrees wish I knew how to change it for you . We were at 97 degrees, now they add a heat indexes so it is in the 107-109 degress. It has been a strange summer for everone this year hasn't it. Stay dry. Pam
:?


----------



## linkan

nanabanana said:


> Linkan I would DIE in that temperature!!! I'm better in our climate & we definately do not need ac. :thumbup:


People are dying  An 18 yr. old boy died in our town after mowing and weed eating , he just graduated this year !!! He isnt the first  Its so sad , the best anyone can do is to STAY indoors ... Its supposed to get even hotter next Thursday & Friday  My poor ac is thumpin aeay as fast as it can and it cant keep up  We had rain today too for about 30 seconds ....
I like to sleep with a blankie but i cant its just too much even at 77 & 75 degrees in here , My plants are struggling and my Roses are just non existent this year .
I better try to go to sleep , its 3am and the little ones will be here in less than 4 hours ...
Do i keep hearing right that your children are still in school over there PurpleV.? 
Ours are on Summer break till mid August , Ethan will be a freshman in high school this year  he grew up so quick , Jen is back from the boyfriends she was going to try to live there if her dog Ali would get along with his dog Daisy .... didnt happen , he attacked her  she didnt get hurt and he didnt either but it would have been kinda nice if it worked out she would be happy with the boyfriend and we would have been happy without the giant frickin dog destroying the house. . .  
I think the heat has made me a bit grumpy , time to shut up and lie down for sure ... 
Good "morning" everyone , I will check in again later ... Yarn lady .. please please stay out of this heat ! I know you guys are getting it just as bad there as we are here .
I told my son he is grounded to the house ... it just breaks my heart that boy dying so young .. only 18 yrs. old and to have a heat stroke , they said that firemen were first on scene and that he died before he got to the hospital  My heart just fell when i heard about it . 
Ok i will leave you with a more upbeat thought though .. I taught my sister to knit last night and she picked it up right away .. i am so proud of her  I have her doing a simple weave washcloth for her first project and she completed the casting on herself after i showed her only once and she did the four rows of knit and was halfway through the 5th row of k3, p2,k2,p2,k2 repeat, k3  i cant wait to see her finished project , i am doing the same pattern so we can compare the two when they are done  I'm kinda proud too that i taught her to do it ... isnt that vain lol , oh well toot toot


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all from another sunny day in Surrey, although it did rain again last night.
My heart goes out to you girls in the US who are suffering from the heat. I hope it cools down for you soon, in the meantime do as little as possible and keep up the fluids.
Linkan, our schools have now broken up and have about 6 weeks holiday here in England, but in Scotland they break up and return to school about three weeks earlier.
The lounge is nearly finished, I think I could paint in my sleep, but it does look lovely. Can't wait for the carpet to go down on Friday. While we are waiting we are going to decorate the little room that we have extended for the children when they come to stay.
The postman has just been and I'm very excited. I know it doesn't take much to get me excited. Yesterday I decided that after knitting my little bag brooch I rather liked small knitting so I ordered two pairs of very small knitting needles - sizes .9mm and .38 mm. I think I'll make another very small bag. It's just whether I'll be able to see the stitches.
Well I'd better go now as we're off the B&Q (DIY store) to get some more paint.
Have a good week end everyone and take special care. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

morning all
well steve has come to the end of his painting, he said he never wants to see another paint tray/brush for at least a yr, told him you didnt paint much think of them guys you paid to do most of it. im in the bad books with him for saying that he aint speaking to me. got daughters dog till 2 morrow night.geez id rather keep our jess a week than mind this pup again its to much like hard work for me.lolshes lying under coffee table and every time she gets up she bangs her head silly dog. i agree with purple all of you who are getting this hot weather please stay safe and drink plenty, glad to hear your nearly at the end now purple, we are goin for a few bits and bobs today for kitchen my blinds come monday thank god. have a nice weekend all bye


----------



## nanabanana

Hi Linkan I heard in the news of people dying in the states, my remark was very insensitive, I didn't know then, horrendous when this happens. Awful what has happened in Norway, still can't take that in. Take care everyone, it sounds unbearable, I will definately not moan about our rain. Hugs Ann :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning all, the heat is still oppressive here. Up this morning at 6:00 and windows are steamed up again,can't see out.Rained again last night. Everone here is getting house bound.The only time that usually happens is in winter when we have a blizzard. Linken we had a man up here die too. Went outside to help a friend was out less then an hour,and died. We are suppose to get relief Monday,and know that means bad storms,but the following day it starts to warm up again. The only thing good I can see about it is the flowers and garden are growing like mad. Linken My Rose bush at least has some roses. It sounds like you are not getting any rain down there. 
Ann I am like you, can not believe what has happen in Norway. My gosh that man besides blowing up the building, went to the camp and killed children. They showed pictures from the air of the childrens body scattered in the open. I just cried. Those poor parents,you don't want to see your childern gone. All i could do was pray for all of them.
Linken, it sounds like you have your hands full there,with dogs and kids. You are right children and g.children grow up to fast.I will have two in college next year and one in high school. 
It sounds like you are a good teacher, if sister can knit a wash cloth.
Ann do not need to apologys,we do not always here what is going on over there, until it gets very bad. 
Purple v. what color is the carpet? Glad you are taking up miniature knitting, you did such a lovely job with the purse.
Tammie is the hubby over his little snit? Has the dog gone home yet? I can just see the poor thing banging it's head.
Hope g.sue and family are o.k. the heat is on down there too. But they expect it this time of year. Still very hot there.
Have to go and clean now and have breakfast. Off with a friend this afternoon to a yarn shop in Stoughton,town south of here. They have a yarn and framing shop upstairs. Down stairs they have yarn that they buy back or give a disscount for new yarn. It's kind of nice if you have a skein left from a project, or just don't want a certain yarn any more you can trade it in. Also poeple can then buy the yarn cheaper than in shop. Then we are off to the book store. Then off to grocery store. Told hubby to have his supper without me. We will go from a.c. in car to a.c. in shops. Will not be wondering outside at all. 
All have a good day, God Bless hugs to you too. Pam


----------



## tammie52

nope dog still here, its sitiing beside steve who is in the kitchen tiling the walls. let me explain when we moved in here they tiled from were the sink is around to the cooker 3 rows high, well that wont do he said so out today and he bought another two boxes he wants it higher. to be honest i think he just wants out of my way because i bitch to much. sad to say its true. but hey im not complaing he wants to tile walls higher he carry on lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from yet another sunny morning in Surrey - that's two in a row. Mind you it clouded over by 11 am yesterday and was not that hot so just right for more painting.
Final coat to go on the lounge today. We've already started on the little room.
Pam, we are having a tartan design carpet in the lounge, but not bright colours - muted browns and creams.
Haven't made a start with the small needles yet, they are so fine I'm sure I'll bend them in half. Maybe later.
Well off to do that final coat. Catch you all later. Have a good day.
Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

afternoon all. hope all is well with all of you, been busy here today so didnt get a chance to come on this morning, dog goin home tonight thank god never again will i mind her shes just to much for me, hubbie loves her hes been chasing here up and down the hallway, lovely here so now ive got time to myself im staying on lappy for a while , might even make a salad later and eat it out side, have a lovely sunday whatever you get up to, catch you tomorrow at some point bye


----------



## theyarnlady

Purple V the carpet sounds lovely. Was thinking last night, V you should take your pin to a lys and show owner what you have made. They may ask you to teach a class in it, or might order some to sell in shop. It is so sweet,and just think unique. 
Tammie hope the tiles are done. Sorry about asking if your hubby was over snit. That wasn't nice. My hubby does same thing when mad,will not talk. when he has cooled down ask him if he is over his little snit. 
Never made it to yarn shop yesterday. Friend found out that they would only pay her 75 cent a skein,and she had expensive yarn. Last time we went,had cheaper yarn,and did not care.
Went to Borders Book Store instead. They are going out of business,and had 40 percent off ever thing. What a riot, we were in line about a half and hour.The line we were in went to back of store and around about 10 book shelves. Had fun talking to others and laughing. Wonder if it was worth the four knitting and cooking magazines and one book about chickens for hubby. Went to grocery store after that then home. Just a crazy day. 
Heat wave is suppose to let up for a couple of days starting tomorrow,then back up again. Hope all is well with all of you . Take care. Pam


----------



## linkan

Hey ladies i hope the weather wherever you are is better than here , Yes its still hot as hades and we only have gotten flicks of rain here but we are due to get some heavy storms the next couple days ...then it is right back to sweltering heat  the heat index and actual temps are so high they beat all records over the last 20 years they say. and with lack of rain it is all pulling every bit of moisture from the ground and plants and they are all turning brown and ugly 
i did a fitting of the little dress i am in process of making and needless to say it is more a little shirt for the little princess than a dress so i am going to do it again *sigh ... i told you though the second one will look better anyway lol 
Yea i am proud of my sister , she is making the washcloth and its a simple pattern but we are both use to crochet so i worried that it would be difficult for her to pick up , she is excited about being able to do it now , like me she would she someone knitting and wanted to learn how so bad that it is almost a relief to have learned lol 
so now we can learn together to do the more complicated stuff  because i definitely dont know all there is with knitting at all ! LOL 
Purple and Tammie , glad to hear things are still moving forward at home  I just sent the hubby to the grocery for some noodles and milk and a few other little essentials  
while he is gone i am gonna map out my plans for the next dress and do a few rows on the washcloth so my sis and i can compare the two when i see her next  
i also need to look up a scarf pattern for my cousin , i was thinking of doing it in a raspberry stitch , i keep changing my mind on that though so we shall see  
Take care everyone , i do hope GrammaS. and her family are doing okay in this heat !


----------



## linkan

PurpleV i just saw a picture of the little Purple Pin you made and I LOVE IT !!!! OMG !!! That is the cutest little dang thing i ever saw ... You really could make that a business LOL , personalized with initial and color and everything  You were inspired to do it and it inspired me , i wonder if i could do such tiny little things ? nah , i leave it to the expert  GOOD JOB ! 
I do have tiny crochet hooks i could do doilies with i bought the thread a couple months ago to do that with but havent started one yet LOL .
I am now 1/3 of the way finished with the washcloth that my sis and i are both doing , i think if i get some quiet time i might actually finish it tonight


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all. I can't believe it, it is sunny again here and the forecast for the rest of the week is good. I hope that all of you that are suffering with the heat get some respite soon.
Thank you Pam and Linkan for your kind comments about my brooch. I have already been in touch with the lady who runs my lys and in September we are planning to start a group in the shop with some classes. She has also asked me to join a group who go into the local schools to teach the children knitting.
I've got the very tiny kniting needles .9 and .38 mm and I've now got to figure out what yarn to use. I just hope I'll be able to see what I am knitting!
We have now finished painting the lounge and have made a start on painting the grand childrens room which we hope to have finished by the time they come back from their holiday on Friday.
So I guess it'll be more painting for me today. I must say I'm getting much better at it now. They say practice makes perfect and boy am I getting a lot of practice. Of course with painting all the new rooms it makes the rest of the house look dowdy, so I think we will get round and tackle all the other rooms!
Tammie, how are you feeling now and how's your decorating going?
Have a good week everyone and catch you later. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

morning all
purple all done bare the lino and carpet for kitchen hall and dining room but that will be done befor weekend, im still a bit dizzy every time i go in kitchen so will see what doc says when i go see him. glad your getting there in your home, 
steve up and out early this morning bless him been to argos and bought me black kettle /toaster with the egg poacher at the side, black liht shade for dinning room part of kitchen and a 3 spot light bar thinghy for kitchen end, just waiting on blind man coming today to fit blinds in kitchen lounge and bedroom. then we are heading out for lunch it was our wedding anaversery yes i know i spelt that wrong, last week and we didnt get much of a chance to celebrate it so hes takin me to a nice hotel. so will come in later tonight n tell how it went lol have a nice day all bye


----------



## tammie52

well my blinds are up and looking good, lol also got the carpet and lino for kitchen and carpet for hall, all goin to be put down thurs morning and thats it all done, had a lovely meal at hotel for lunch we both had prawn cocktail to start with , then we had roast beef with all the trimmings, bit to much meat for me hubbie had that, then he had apple slice and fresh cream were i just had fresh fruit sald was gorgus. took a walk round town then came home. goin to chill out now and do nothing rest of day catch up with you all tomorrow. bye


----------



## linkan

Happy Anniversary Tammie  I'm glad your blinds turned out good since they were hung by a blind man LOL ... Lame i know but i get my humor where i can lol 
Glad to hear everyone is doing well .. congrats Purple on the classes , They are gonna love ya  
slow lazy day today , gonna stay in bed cuddled up with the Hubby on his day off , while he is snoring i think i will sneak in some knitting on my washcloths and towels  My cousin is going to come to our sewing circle this friday to learn to knit , I'm not a teacher for sure but if i can get her started then i know she will take off with it .. the woman is a Biology Professor , she tends toward scientific approaches lol .
I think its time to sneak into the kitchen for a snack i am getting a headache .. Good day all , talk to you later .


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi all, just a short note,am not feeling well. Purple v was tempted to email simply knits mag. and tell them about your pin. they always have different things.
Tammi happy anniversary.Also hubby ask to ask you if you have a gas stove? Thinks you might haave a small gas leak.
Linken you are a teacher.
Have togo can't stand pain any longer.
Have a good day all,Pam


----------



## tammie52

morning all
yarnlady no gas leak, got a thing on ceiling like a smoke alarm that would detect gas leak, so im sure its vertigo, thank hubbie for asking question tho. linkan if i stayed in bed with hubbie on his day of he,d think i was after somthing, tho saying that he never has a lie in on his day of hes always up by 5, thats a lie in for him as hes up at 3 for work 6 days a week, purple hope your well,
its lovely here today and ive got the devils child again tho im not worried as steve is here and he said now we have a big kitchen and the flooring aint down till thurs he will put his train set up and play with her, boys and there toys.lol been lyin in the box last 5 yrs and its coming out now, have a nice day all bye


----------



## tammie52

opsss thanks for the wishes all forgot to say in last post


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning everyone. Bit of cloud, but the sun is coming out and it's quite warm. But I doubt if I'll get to enjoy the sun as guess what - MORE PAINTING! Just got to get the last bits done before the carpet fitter comes Friday as he's doing the grandchildrens room as well as the lounge. Electricians here early this morning as they had to earth everything
Pam sorry your not feeling good, do take it easy. The little bag I made was not my idea I adapted it from a pattern put on by debdobalina. I just made it much smaller.
Tammie belated happy anniversary, sounds as if you had a lovely meal at the hotel. I was an only child, but my dad bought me a train set, I'm sure it was so he could play with it.
Linkan have a lovely lazy day. I've put up a bird feeder outside my bedroom window so I can lie in bed and do bird watch - perhaps when the painting is finished.
Well the paint brushes are calling. Have a good day everyone.
Hugs PurpleV


----------



## nanabanana

Hi girls. I'm not very good at keeping up with you all! Happy belated anniversary Tammie,you have a good man taking you for dinner, our idea of a meal out these days is a bag of fish & chips or at a burger van! You will be happy to get paing finished Purple, Pam take care, hugs to you all. Ann


----------



## linkan

Sorry you arent feeling well Pam , That was me not too long ago ... try to stay indoors where its cool .
Its still so hot here that the hubby decided he wasnt leaving the house yesterday , so he wanted to cuddle which quickly turned to snores lol .... He is usually up and gone to work and on his days off he is usually outside building on his car , I am a night owl i stay up late and sleep late , when i worked i was first shift , so its more laid back now ... except when the kids are here . Speaking of kids , my daughter told me she and her boyfriend had an accident and that i may be looking at being a gramma for the first time in about nine months :/ !! She will be 20 in January and i really like her boyfriend , but i worry about her :/ Sometimes i think she doesnt really have a clue how hard things are out there  
She is giving her dog away to a friend of her BoyF ,  I am going to sound really stupid right now but i will miss him and that is saying alot ! We didnt want another dog , we recently had to have our dog put to sleep , he was 18 yrs. old  BUT ... he was also a small dog , Ali is a black Lab and he is HUGE ... he is tearing the house UP and we just refinished the whole house before he came .. he has busted out a window trying to jump through it *smh.. scratched walls and doors .. the trim around windows is shredded , the back door is almost falling off the screen is gone ! the list goes on and on .. but ..... i will still miss him  
I finished my washcloth my sister said hers looks like a hot mess , i told her its okay keep going and the next one will be waaay better .. for now, she is getting the hang of using the knitting needles instead of a hook , it will take some adjustment lol , she is sticking with it so i am proud of her . I like the pattern so much i am thinking of incorporating it into something else , like a lapghan or a wrap , I have some projects i was going to crochet but i think this simple weave pattern is so nice i might knit them with this instead  See .. I can learn too lol 
Have a wonderful day everyone , feel better Pam .. take it easy Purple although i get the feeling i will be helping the hubs repaint the whole house when the dog leaves and i wont enjoy it as much as you seem to  
NanaB dont try to keep up lol , just jump in when you can  Its always good to hear from ya


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning everyone. It's clloudy here in Surrey. Actually not got paint covered clothes on this as I'm going shopping first. Yesterday I managed to get two coats of paints on the walls and also one on the woodwork in the grandchildren's room. I do believe all is ready for Friday. 
I've now got the find all the lounge furniture and give it a good clean before it goes in.
Nice to hear from you again Nanabanana. I hope you are feeling better today Pam. Linkan have you read my reply to your message in 'Inspired by FireballDave'? Tammie, how's the vertigo? I hope Susan is having a lovely time with her family and that they are all behaving!
Well off to the shops, have to go to my lys to see if they've got any buttons with penguins on. Have a good day. Hugs, PurpleV 
ps Shock horror - my husband is doing the washing up. I wonder what he wants!!


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Morning everyone. It's clloudy here in Surrey. Actually not got paint covered clothes on this as I'm going shopping first. Yesterday I managed to get two coats of paints on the walls and also one on the woodwork in the grandchildren's room. I do believe all is ready for Friday.
> I've now got the find all the lounge furniture and give it a good clean before it goes in.
> Nice to hear from you again Nanabanana. I hope you are feeling better today Pam. Linkan have you read my reply to your message in 'Inspired by FireballDave'? Tammie, how's the vertigo? I hope Susan is having a lovely time with her family and that they are all behaving!
> Well off to the shops, have to go to my lys to see if they've got any buttons with penguins on. Have a good day. Hugs, PurpleV
> ps Shock horror - my husband is doing the washing up. I wonder what he wants!!


shshhh dont say a thing purple let him get on with it lol. at docs next week so will keep u all posted refference the vertigo. hubie said im not allowed near the windows hes banned me from standing to close to them tho i dont really like goin that close to them to be honest.


----------



## tammie52

hiya all 
yes hubbie is a lovely man he is always takin me out for a meal. went to town 2day and bought a nice bin for kitchen and a long runner mat for hall way to go on top of the carpet thats being put down tomorrow. hubbie not feeling to great now, think he had to much ice when we were out hes laying down here fast asleep. got a nice pattern for a pineapple bed spread so might try to start it later, have a nice day all


----------



## linkan

I saw your reply and posted my own lol ... 
I hope everyone is doing well today ? I started another washcloth last night i liked the pattern so much that i am not holding back on making a whole set of them , I can just picture this as a blanket or a sweater or *any* number of cool things i could make ! i know i know , i silly but i really liked it , its simple and pretty at the same time .
I am forming the shoulders of the little girls dress the lemondrop .. still hate this thing , dont like the way it is looking at all , and want to just tear it out and start over ! grrrrrr ... but i wont i will finish it and then make corrections from the finished peice *sigh 
I have never ... ever ... taken this long to finish such a small project . i believe the main problem is the "type" of yarn that i used for the floral bodice is a little too stretchy ...
Tammie i am glad you are that much closer to maybe finding help for the vertigo problem  
Purple i cant wait to see all of the teeny tiny things you can do with your new needles , i have never seen teeny tiny needles lol , im gonna look for some just to see how small they are  so cute 
I hope GrammaS. is having fun in Fla. Its sooo hot , i hope that they were prepared for this heat , it just takes the breath right out of you as soon as you walk out the door .
Stay safe everyone ! Talk to you all soon


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I saw your reply and posted my own lol ...
> I hope everyone is doing well today ? I started another washcloth last night i liked the pattern so much that i am not holding back on making a whole set of them , I can just picture this as a blanket or a sweater or *any* number of cool things i could make ! i know i know , i silly but i really liked it , its simple and pretty at the same time .
> I am forming the shoulders of the little girls dress the lemondrop .. still hate this thing , dont like the way it is looking at all , and want to just tear it out and start over ! grrrrrr ... but i wont i will finish it and then make corrections from the finished peice *sigh
> I have never ... ever ... taken this long to finish such a small project . i believe the main problem is the "type" of yarn that i used for the floral bodice is a little too stretchy ...
> Tammie i am glad you are that much closer to maybe finding help for the vertigo problem
> Purple i cant wait to see all of the teeny tiny things you can do with your new needles , i have never seen teeny tiny needles lol , im gonna look for some just to see how small they are  so cute
> I hope GrammaS. is having fun in Fla. Its sooo hot , i hope that they were prepared for this heat , it just takes the breath right out of you as soon as you walk out the door .
> Stay safe everyone ! Talk to you all soon


Evening everyone,
Linkan I have just posted a picture of the latest bag. I used size .9 mm needles and 1 ply yar. I have got a pair of .38 mm needles but they are finer than dressmaking pins. Just got to pluck up the courage to have a go. I bought my needles from a dolls house supplier on line. 
Been stripping today - old varnish off an oak table and a standard lamp so I can repolish them and put them in the new lounge.
Have a good evening everyone. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning everyone. Nice and sunny here and the forecast for the next few days looks good.
Linkan, I'm sorting out my purple yarn!
Pam, how are you feeling, better I hope.
Tammie goig out for any nice meals today? We have a chinese take away last night.
Nanabanana how are you doing.
Must dash, off for a swim. Carpet comes tomorrow - yippee!
Hugs, PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi ladies, 
Started feeling better yesterday. Had to make up for time lost, cleaning ect. Took Hubby to Costco,it's a big bulk store, and sells things cheaper. reason for going,was to get hubby a GPS,for his birthday,sat. Never could surprise him. He has a bad sense of direction,and think this will help him(ha ha). I get tired of telling him were he went wrong. Why are men so afraid to ask direction? 
Also got a two sides of Salmon,some for tonight and some to freeze. 

Tammi, what a wonderful hubby to take you out to eat,I'm with Ann, it's fast food or home food, with hubby. Only when sons jump in for mom's day and birthday do I get to go to a nice place. You sound like you are almost done at the new home. I am glad the doctor is next week. 
Purple V, have to look up pixie of new purse,bet it is wonderful,get back to you after i see. Still think you could get published for your design,even if you took parts from others,that means it was not theirs as a whole. Have you be able to see any birds from bed yet. I doubt you have had time to linger to long there. It sounds like a feww more weeks and you will have nothing to do(Tee Hee). I wish I lived nearer to you. When I work in the craft store a few years back, I made mini's for a doll house. I think the smallest needles i have is a 000. I could give them to you. Also some where have a book on minis for doll house. I really have to much. Have to think seriously about giving some to second hand store. I took up carving,so mini's went by way side. Hope the carpet is down by now. It sounded so lovely. 
Linken, paint paint paint:0 oh my. You will be as busy as purple v. Sorry it's still hot by you. We actual have had three days of cool weather here. Could actual open windows, in low 70's with low humided. Last two day's it has rain, in southern tip of state they have flooding 10 inches last night. It is warming up today and on its way up.Will be in upper 80' and 90's rest of week. Oh well grass is green and we did have a brake.
Have to tell you wish I had what you had Linken,but unfortunately this is something I have to deal with the rest of my life.
Ann glad to see you are still with us. 
Grandma s. has got to be having fun. I wonder though if she is behaving herself,Bet she is not>:0
I was so excited to have my six tomatoe plants growing and with out Blight. We here in state have blight which is coming from up north. I had it last year,it kills entire plant even tomatoes that are growing. Well yesterday check on them and have it again. So probably will have to give up and get them from farmers market. I just love fresh tomatoes. The store one's taste like hard balls with no flavor.
Have to go and look like I am doing something,around here. 
All for now . Love to all. Pam


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Morning everyone. Nice and sunny here and the forecast for the next few days looks good.
> Linkan, I'm sorting out my purple yarn!
> Pam, how are you feeling, better I hope.
> Tammie goig out for any nice meals today? We have a chinese take away last night.
> Nanabanana how are you doing.
> Must dash, off for a swim. Carpet comes tomorrow - yippee!
> Hugs, PurpleV


naw not today, did meet up with my crochet friend for coffee in town this morning, then headed round the shops for steves b/day pressie its his b/day mon.


----------



## tammie52

well my apartment is all done thank god, got the carpet and lino fitted this morning then steve went to ikea and got me my island will take pics over the weekend and post for all to see. steve has only one more day ofbefor goin back to work sat so he sys hes doin nothing tomorrow, i know thats a lie that man cnt sit still for 5 mins lol.goin to relax abit now before bed so will say night night all take care


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. I'm so excited, the carpet fitter is here, not long now and I can move into the new lounge. Spent yesterday polishing furniture.
Hope everyone if fine. Pam, how are you feeling today, don't go overdoing it. 
My daughter comes back from her holiday today. They rang me last night from Majorca and my grand daughter told me 'I can swim by my own Nanna, I'm brilliant' so big brother had to join in and tell me how good he was at snorkelling and that his Daddy couldn't keep up with him. I'm really looking forward to seeing them.
I'll get back later to give you an update on the carpet. Take care everyone. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

Ah Purple your in the homestretch  
We have had a bit of bad news here , My hubbys Uncle passed away yesterday .. He would have been 91 this coming Sunday, Ember was such a character , I will popp in here as i can the next few days will be family filled and Jen has the boyfriend here for the weekend too , oh... on that note , Im apparently NOT going to be a gramma anytime soon *whew ... 
Take care everyone talk to you all soon .


----------



## theyarnlady

tammi, it sounds like you can relax now, and have some fun, Hope you let me know how it goes with the doctor.
Linkan, So sorry about your uncle, Sorry you will not be a grandma, it's so much fun to have them around. I know it must have felt like a burden to you,but others have been through it. My friends daughter had a baby,and no hubby. Sue was upset,but when that grandchild came it did not matter. 
Purple v, you must be so proud of those grandchildren,and what fun. You are almost done,and like Tammi will be able to relax. I thought of something while I was under the weather. You could use lace yarn,sock yarn or even DK , or just split the plied yarn, for your mini knits. What fun you can have.
I am going to Harry Potters birthday tomorrow. I volunteer at our library,and tomorrow I get to be in charge of the guess what this smell is. Get to spend time with the little rug rats ( I mean this in the kindness way). So i shall have a fun time.
Stepmom called today cancer my dad has is in two differnt spots,so will have to under go more radition,and MRI,and Cat scan. My hubby told me,that I have to understand that dad is 93 and has been through a lot in his life. But it still hurts. He is my dad.
I am getting the shawl going had to rip it out . Saw the shawl in mag. It has one arm. so being the person I am, I thought I can do one better. Did 30 rows of plain knit stitch with small needles, will sew that up about 5 inches, then went to larger needles,and am doing a Harris Tweed stitch.then will end with smaller needles, and 30 rows garter stitch again. Now this is so neat, I decide to make it 60 inches long, and about 20 inches wide. It should have a nice drape,and it can then be uses as a scarf too. It will have to be wrap around the neck,a couple of times,then it can be pulled through the arm closure. Now if it only works.
All for now, everone have a good day. It's 8 here so it night now. Hugs to all Pam


----------



## tammie52

yes its great getting up every morning now and knowing theres not a paint brush or paste brush in sight lol. hope all is well with every one been a bit busy babysitting here so aint been able to come in and say hi, have a nice weekend one and all chat soon bye


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> tammi, it sounds like you can relax now, and have some fun, Hope you let me know how it goes with the doctor.
> Linkan, So sorry about your uncle, Sorry you will not be a grandma, it's so much fun to have them around. I know it must have felt like a burden to you,but others have been through it. My friends daughter had a baby,and no hubby. Sue was upset,but when that grandchild came it did not matter.
> Purple v, you must be so proud of those grandchildren,and what fun. You are almost done,and like Tammi will be able to relax. I thought of something while I was under the weather. You could use lace yarn,sock yarn or even DK , or just split the plied yarn, for your mini knits. What fun you can have.
> I am going to Harry Potters birthday tomorrow. I volunteer at our library,and tomorrow I get to be in charge of the guess what this smell is. Get to spend time with the little rug rats ( I mean this in the kindness way). So i shall have a fun time.
> Stepmom called today cancer my dad has is in two differnt spots,so will have to under go more radition,and MRI,and Cat scan. My hubby told me,that I have to understand that dad is 93 and has been through a lot in his life. But it still hurts. He is my dad.
> I am getting the shawl going had to rip it out . Saw the shawl in mag. It has one arm. so being the person I am, I thought I can do one better. Did 30 rows of plain knit stitch with small needles, will sew that up about 5 inches, then went to larger needles,and am doing a Harris Tweed stitch.then will end with smaller needles, and 30 rows garter stitch again. Now this is so neat, I decide to make it 60 inches long, and about 20 inches wide. It should have a nice drape,and it can then be uses as a scarf too. It will have to be wrap around the neck,a couple of times,then it can be pulled through the arm closure. Now if it only works.
> All for now, everone have a good day. It's 8 here so it night now. Hugs to all Pam


sure will i go on tues, hope he can sort it for me as its no better but only happens in certain rooms like the kitchen bedroom /bathroom


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> Ah Purple your in the homestretch
> We have had a bit of bad news here , My hubbys Uncle passed away yesterday .. He would have been 91 this coming Sunday, Ember was such a character , I will popp in here as i can the next few days will be family filled and Jen has the boyfriend here for the weekend too , oh... on that note , Im apparently NOT going to be a gramma anytime soon *whew ...
> Take care everyone talk to you all soon .


sorry to hear of your bad news my thoughts are with you at such a sad time


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone.
The carpet went down like a dream yesterday. I just stood and watch, it's so different when it covers a who room. I'm so pleased with it. We then brought some of the furniture in and of course couldn't decide where to put it. Brought some more in this morning. The after lunch my daughter and faimly came over the inspect the building work. They've been away 2 weeks and were amazed that it was all finished. They stayed for the afternoon and then we ordered a take away Chinese and sat in the garden to eat. The grandchildren then decided to christen the bath and had great fun. It was lovely to see them again and they all looked so well. I am now sitting in my new lounge watching the sun go down over the garden.
I hope you are all keeping well and having a relaxing week end. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## nanabanana

Hi folks, sorry to hear the sad news from some of you, all take care. Went to Edinburgh today to try & catch a glimpse of Zara Phillips wedding on the Royal Mile ( she is the grand-daughter of the Queen) not a hope!!! All sealed off by time I got there, still had a good time, had a lovely chat with a lady from North California, I talk to everyone, almost had her life story in 20mins & a big hug at the end!! Then to the museum of Scotland & a coffee at Auld Jock's cafe, how Scottish does that sound! Hugs Ann :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

evening all from a very wet belfast, didnt go out today so hubbie and me had a nice quiet day to ourselves, he prepaired lunch i made it and it was lovely, hes watching tv now and im just finished crocheting a few pot scrubbies first time i tryed them and if i say so myself they came out well. 
purple its nice when the kids come to visit aint it, i love seeing mine not all at once tho as they go crazy when there all together, any way enjoy the rest of your sunday every one and catch you at sum point tomorrow keep safe tammie


----------



## tammie52

afternoon one and all, its steves birthday today he wont mind me telling you all hes 52 so i took him out for the day bought him new clothes he picked i just paid thats what he does for me and it works. aloso got him the dvd called paul have just sat and watched it with him its so funny. we have a table booked for tonight for a family meal he dont know tho the girls and me arranged it, he thinks hes goin out with soninlaw to see a new car but hes not. its the only way i can get him to come out as a family usually its just him and me hes not big on crowds of people you see, so tonight should be fun when he walks in to hotelinstead of goin to look at a new car, and sees us all there, will let you know tomorrow how it went ,plus im at docs in morning with my vertigo hope all is well with you all bye for now


----------



## nanabanana

Have a great night, Happy Birthday to Steve. Hugs Ann :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. It's been a glorious day here. Starting to get the house straight after all the building work. Even had a look at my soon to be craft room.
Nanabanana, sorry you couldn't see much of the wedding. I saw a bit on the tv. Do you know if her father, Mark, gave her away? I didn't see him.
Tammie, happy birthday to Steve, hope you have a lovely evening.
Linkan and Pam how are you. Take care everyone. Catch you soon. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## nanabanana

Yes her dad gave her away Purple, saw a bit on tv as well.


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Yes her dad gave her away Purple, saw a bit on tv as well.


Thanks Nanbanana, I'm glad he was there. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

hi all 
been to docs and he said i have vertigo hes sending me for some tests as he thinks ive got somthing not serious tho goin on in my brain, but in mean time ive to stay away from certain spots in the apartment that i get the vertigo worse in, like beside the cooker windows and a corner of kitchen, strange i know but hey im happy to get it sorted, not been well today as ive been up all night with a ticky belly and the runs.just feel so run down so doc told me to go home drink flat coke and rest it will pass, any way hope all is well with you all just wanted to let you know i been to docs. have a nice day all. im goin back to sleep well they do say sleep is good for you, catch up tomorrow bye


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> hi all
> been to docs and he said i have vertigo hes sending me for some tests as he thinks ive got somthing not serious tho goin on in my brain, but in mean time ive to stay away from certain spots in the apartment that i get the vertigo worse in, like beside the cooker windows and a corner of kitchen, strange i know but hey im happy to get it sorted, not been well today as ive been up all night with a ticky belly and the runs.just feel so run down so doc told me to go home drink flat coke and rest it will pass, any way hope all is well with you all just wanted to let you know i been to docs. have a nice day all. im goin back to sleep well they do say sleep is good for you, catch up tomorrow bye


Evening everyone. Had a lovely day today out to lunch with my needlework friends. Spent ages chatting and eating. The house is gradually getting tidier as we put things away and move furniture to it's right place.
Tammie glad that the doctor is getting you sorted. Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow.
Linkan, Yarnlady and Nanabanana how are you all. Have a good evening. Hugs. PurpleV


----------



## MrsB

I spent the day at the librry, going through the new Vogue Knitting magazine along with Crafts 'n Things and the latest edition of Threads. Found some great websites to share but it will be bumped to the Links and Resources section, so check there.


----------



## linkan

Sorry for the extended absence everyone , thank you for all of the well wishes it has been a difficult weekend for us here. 
Things are moving forward as they must , I am still working on my set of washcloths , they are wonderful ! i am doing a hand towel to match them now ... i started a purse for my neice's birthday coming up this one is going to be 9 i think ... anyway it is using a size 1 crochet hook and 2 strands of size 10 crochet thread ... i am using red and white  
Purple it is so glad to hear you got moved into your lounge  i hope that you are enjoying it fully !  
It is very way past my bed time so i am going to hop off , i just wanted to let everyone know i am okay ... still here .. OH Tammie thank goodness it is getting sorted out and nothing too serious .. keep us up on the brain thing though !!!  
I go back to my orthopedic doctor on Friday  Its still paid for with Workers Compensation so at least there is no bill ..... just pain  my shoulder that was replaced only a year ago is slipping and popping and hurting  so its back to the saw bones to see what she can get into in there LOL ... most likey i am looking at surgery number 5  
Oh well life ! 
On the bright side things seem to be going well for my daughter ... i like her young man a great deal !! so much better than the last fellow ! WOW ... SO MUCH BETTER !! 
My son goes back to school the 16th  Its just the three of us now at home , craft room here we come


----------



## tammie52

morning all
thanks for the good wishes purple and linkan, and yes im feeling much better thismorning even made hubbie a apple crumble for after his dinner tonight tho he may put it in oven as im not allowed near oven for a while, lovely day here so im goin to sit out side with a coffee and chill a while have a nice day all bye take care


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi everone, it seem so long since I have been with you all. Nanb, It had to been fun just to be near wedding sorry to hear you could not get a closer look. Didn't even know about it here,not on the news. All the news was about debt problems,and how our goverment can spend more money They haven't figured out that you have to have money in order to spend it.
Tammi, any so glad you are getting help with your problem. It sounds like he is on to it, and looking for answers. Hope you let us know what is going on. Also hope the tummy is on the mend,no fun having that. Was hubby surprise with his birthday gathering? 
Linken, I hope things are getting better with you. That has to be very painful,with the shoulder going in and out. 
Did you have your hands checked? I would like to know how they are doing. Glad your daughter found a keeper. It is so much nicer if you like the the person they are with. 
Oh PurpleV I envy you being able to set up your craft room.
Wish I could get hubby going and get it done here. Also I was thinking, maybe you already thought of this, you could use lace yarn or sock yarn for your mini's have you done any more? I love the way you and Penguin,go at each other, it is so funny. Need a good laugh ,lighten the soul.
Tammi how do you make pot scrubbers, never tried that one. 
Nanb, I think they should have allowed you in to the wedding seeing that you and the Queen are now acquainted. I mean really what do they want blood? I mean how close to you have to be? I mean you bowed and didn't knock her over. They would be lucky to have you.
It's been strange here, hubby and neighbor,have not been in trouble for the last three days. I just know something is up. 
Had fun at the Harry Potter birthday party. I was in charge of potions. The little rug rats had to smell the bottles, and guess which one was part of the shows potion. Had little ones who could not read or write,and their parents would stand behind them, and tell them which ones they should do, as if it were a test and the little rug rats would fail. I gave each of them coloring books, as there was no wrong or right. They had so many booths to go too,and all seem to have a good time. Plus they had food , and birthday cake. 
Came home and hubby and I went out for his birthday. He told me he was getting to old,and I always tell him , hey your still alive, don't worry about the age. 
Monday had to go get granddaughter,up north of here, she is in college studying to be a nurse. Because she is working full time this summer to pay her way, she stayed up there. Her other grandpa is dying of cancer.Her mother It think this women is a little off the side) told her it would cost her to much to come and pick her up,so she told her to come home on the bus. That would have cost granddaughter 40.00 dollars one way. That was unbelievable to me so told hubby we were going to get her. It cost us about 15.00 dollars in gas. We got her home safely, and she got to spend time with her grandpa. Don't know how much time he has left,but he is in Hospice now,and usually people don't go there till near the end. It is so sad,and want granddaughter to at least spend this time with him. Her mother and # 2 son are divorced),It takes two to make a marriage so blame them both.
Spent yesterday recouping.We started at 9:00 and did not get home till after 6. 
Have gotten inner ear infection from ranning in and out of a.c. in to hot weather. Weather man promise lower humanity starting tonight. He said we will have more fall like weather. Now this is how it has seem to me. We went from winter to fall, to summer, an now back to fall. Have a feeling we will have winter in fall season. Ah Wisconsin, we can never follow the seasons the way the other states do we have our own little time table.
I am off now to get a new harness for cat. Hubby decided cat has to have one so he can take cat outdoors. this will be the second return. Cat is on the hefty side. Hubby likes to feed him to much,and cat does not like me as I feed him to little.
Well grandma S should be home soon,let the laughter begin. 
All stay well, or try to. Hugs to all. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

MrsB said:


> I spent the day at the librry, going through the new Vogue Knitting magazine along with Crafts 'n Things and the latest edition of Threads. Found some great websites to share but it will be bumped to the Links and Resources section, so check there.


You sound like you enjoy the library,and looking for sites. Isn't it fun to see all the designs out there.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. It's been really hot here today (ok for the UK it;s been hot). Moved a lot more furniture around and managed to clear the dining room and put things in the right place and hung one of my lovely French mirrors (well my husband did - I can't even lift it!) Managed to fit in a swim after lunch. Then I cleared
my soon to be craft room ready for painting.
Tammie I'm glad you're feeling a bit better, Linkan I hope you are taking it a bit easy. Pam, yes I've made another little bag using tapestry yarn this time.
My daughter and her family are going to visit Penguin next week and also meet little Adam. Talking of my daughter, it looks like they are taking my husband and I bowling on Friday. Haven't bowled for years, so this could be hillarious or most embarrassing. I'll let you know how it goes.
Hope everyone stays well. Big hugs PurpleV.


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> Hi everone, it seem so long since I have been with you all. Nanb, It had to been fun just to be near wedding sorry to hear you could not get a closer look. Didn't even know about it here,not on the news. All the news was about debt problems,and how our goverment can spend more money They haven't figured out that you have to have money in order to spend it.
> Tammi, any so glad you are getting help with your problem. It sounds like he is on to it, and looking for answers. Hope you let us know what is going on. Also hope the tummy is on the mend,no fun having that. Was hubby surprise with his birthday gathering?
> Linken, I hope things are getting better with you. That has to be very painful,with the shoulder going in and out.
> Did you have your hands checked? I would like to know how they are doing. Glad your daughter found a keeper. It is so much nicer if you like the the person they are with.
> Oh PurpleV I envy you being able to set up your craft room.
> Wish I could get hubby going and get it done here. Also I was thinking, maybe you already thought of this, you could use lace yarn or sock yarn for your mini's have you done any more? I love the way you and Penguin,go at each other, it is so funny. Need a good laugh ,lighten the soul.
> Tammi how do you make pot scrubbers, never tried that one.
> Nanb, I think they should have allowed you in to the wedding seeing that you and the Queen are now acquainted. I mean really what do they want blood? I mean how close to you have to be? I mean you bowed and didn't knock her over. They would be lucky to have you.
> It's been strange here, hubby and neighbor,have not been in trouble for the last three days. I just know something is up.
> Had fun at the Harry Potter birthday party. I was in charge of potions. The little rug rats had to smell the bottles, and guess which one was part of the shows potion. Had little ones who could not read or write,and their parents would stand behind them, and tell them which ones they should do, as if it were a test and the little rug rats would fail. I gave each of them coloring books, as there was no wrong or right. They had so many booths to go too,and all seem to have a good time. Plus they had food , and birthday cake.
> Came home and hubby and I went out for his birthday. He told me he was getting to old,and I always tell him , hey your still alive, don't worry about the age.
> Monday had to go get granddaughter,up north of here, she is in college studying to be a nurse. Because she is working full time this summer to pay her way, she stayed up there. Her other grandpa is dying of cancer.Her mother It think this women is a little off the side) told her it would cost her to much to come and pick her up,so she told her to come home on the bus. That would have cost granddaughter 40.00 dollars one way. That was unbelievable to me so told hubby we were going to get her. It cost us about 15.00 dollars in gas. We got her home safely, and she got to spend time with her grandpa. Don't know how much time he has left,but he is in Hospice now,and usually people don't go there till near the end. It is so sad,and want granddaughter to at least spend this time with him. Her mother and # 2 son are divorced),It takes two to make a marriage so blame them both.
> Spent yesterday recouping.We started at 9:00 and did not get home till after 6.
> Have gotten inner ear infection from ranning in and out of a.c. in to hot weather. Weather man promise lower humanity starting tonight. He said we will have more fall like weather. Now this is how it has seem to me. We went from winter to fall, to summer, an now back to fall. Have a feeling we will have winter in fall season. Ah Wisconsin, we can never follow the seasons the way the other states do we have our own little time table.
> I am off now to get a new harness for cat. Hubby decided cat has to have one so he can take cat outdoors. this will be the second return. Cat is on the hefty side. Hubby likes to feed him to much,and cat does not like me as I feed him to little.
> Well grandma S should be home soon,let the laughter begin.
> All stay well, or try to. Hugs to all. Pam


ive sent you a pm tammie


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. It's been really hot here today (ok for the UK it;s been hot). Moved a lot more furniture around and managed to clear the dining room and put things in the right place and hung one of my lovely French mirrors (well my husband did - I can't even lift it!) Managed to fit in a swim after lunch. Then I cleared
> my soon to be craft room ready for painting.
> Tammie I'm glad you're feeling a bit better, Linkan I hope you are taking it a bit easy. Pam, yes I've made another little bag using tapestry yarn this time.
> My daughter and her family are going to visit Penguin next week and also meet little Adam. Talking of my daughter, it looks like they are taking my husband and I bowling on Friday. Haven't bowled for years, so this could be hillarious or most embarrassing. I'll let you know how it goes.
> Hope everyone stays well. Big hugs PurpleV.


thanks purple, and have fun friday i couldnt bowl for love/money lol


----------



## In stitches

Raedean, 

I know what it is like to find surprises from my little 4 year old grandson. I just try to think about what a wonderful imagination he has. I started him on the computer when he was 2. It was that or let him destroy it. Everyone else used it and so why not he...............He is really good now, inspite of his not learning to read much yet. Makes us look really stupid if we are still having computer problems. He is vey determined to do things himself. I recognize that trait.


----------



## linkan

Hello everyone , It is still HOT as the day is long here with humidity rising to unheard of heights ! Pam we went from winter to spring for a minute then summer into HELL , it has never been THIS hot here in Indiana . My poor Hubby runs an oil change and he is out in this heat 10 hours a day under the hood of hot cars and under the cars  he is miserable  Bless him if this heat dont let up he is gonna really be suffering  
I am fine ... I am used to the shoulder situation , it has been an ongoing thing for the past 5 yrs. ? wow ... Dec. 2006 , yup almost 5 yrs. crap , I got injured at work and ended up with 4 surgeries the last one being a total replacement , which they didnt want to do because i was not yet even forty (35 when it began) .. age shouldnt matter if it has to be done it should be done ... woulda saved me a few surgeries if they had done it from the beginning :/ I like my surgeon though , she is a 4 ft. little terror on wheels , and smart , but she had to follow what workmans comp would allow and she fought them as much as she could on my behalf . So it hurts all the time , i taked meds for that daily anyway, now it is just hurting more and slipping off ... hard to explain ... it feels like my shoulder is slowing sliding off of my body , pulling and stretching away from itself :/ thats the best i can explain.. im ok i am dealing and i am still trying to do everything i normally do ... my Hand is perfect i did not have it checked by anyone it has healed up amazing with only the tiniest of scars on the top of the two middle fingers .. they remain a bit stiff but it is what it is .. it could be from knitting so much and i am not used to it LOL  or it could be i am getting old too fast lol 

Honest since i have started the washcloth set i am enjoying knitting so much ! i feel a real sense of accomplishment with these lol .. i am gonna try a little girls skirt next and a hat .. both knitted , it is to replace the epic fail on the little dress i am putting to the side till i figure out why it is messed up :? it drove me nuts so its on hold lol 
I will try to post pics of some of this stuff if i ever get it finished , right now i am working on a hand towel to match the washcloths  
I know some dont understand making these but they are so nice and they are custom to what i make them and you cant buy that  
Purple i am so happy for you that things are almost where you want them to be , a craft room is the next job we are going to tackle but it will prolly be a slow piece by piece kind of thing ... one month get paint one month get a desk one month get a chair and so on LOL ... 
Let me know how you set it up i need ideas big time !!
Ok i have rambled on long enough .. Have a wonderful day all of you  talk to you soon


----------



## tammie52

goin to try and send pics hope it works lol


----------



## tammie52

spent all day trying to get these pics from my camera to laptop to post and i got it sorted now just to show you all the hard work my hubbie and the painters did, not to mention the guys who lay all the flooring in the rooms


----------



## nanabanana

I see what you mean for your vertigo Tammie, maybe block off the bottom bit of the windows til you get sorted by the doc. Your home looks really nice. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

nanabanana said:


> I see what you mean for your vertigo Tammie, maybe block off the bottom bit of the windows til you get sorted by the doc. Your home looks really nice. Ann :thumbup:


thanks and we thought of that , but hubbie has just banned me from the windows he closes the windows and blinds befor he goes to bed, then opens them befor he goes to work each day bless him


----------



## nanabanana

What a good man you have, take care. A nn


----------



## tammie52

nanabanana said:


> What a good man you have, take care. A nn


yep hes a diamond wouldnt be without him thanks 
tammie


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. Had a busy couple of days. Yesterday we took the grand children swim which is always great fun. They both love the water. Today we went bowling with the grand children and their parents. I haven't bowled in over forty years, but I still managed to get one strike. We had a lovely time and then went and had lunch. When we got home my son in law helped my husband moved some large pieces of furniture from the garage into the house.
Tammie, had a look at your photos. your home is lovely. Hope you get the window/vertigo problem solved soon.
Hope you all have a lovely week end. I'll be painting my new craft room. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

morning all
purple thanks, and refference the vertigo yes hopefully get it sorted soon, 
see you had a good time with your family its nice to get out and have a bit of fun every now and again, not doin a lot today only a bit of shopping with the hubbie, bit over cast here today but you never know the sun might make a show later , not holding my breath tho, any way have a nice weekend all and ill pop in later again tonight, take care bye for now tammie


----------



## linkan

Tammie your home is beautiful ! How absolutely lovely the way you have it fixed up 

I had a wonderful time at my sewing circle last night i taught my cousin to knit and one of the new ladies has asked me to teach her ... so the rest of the group has decided they want a brush up lesson ! I TOLD them i am just a beginner truly and only taught the very basics for now .. but they are insisting i show them what i am doing , so next friday night is lesson night lol they have TOLD me they are all bringing thier needles that they have put away and are going to re- learn to knit ! look what i started lol ... most of the group are quilters so this is going to be fun lol 
I also went to the Dr. for my shoulder yesterday morning , she says she believes i have torn the sub scapular .. i have to go get the dye injection to find any leaks  that freakin hurts so i dont look forward to it , if it is torn that is another surgery  
Good news though , she believes the prosthesis is still in the right position so i may not have to have a big surgery just a small repair  
I told her i have been knitting and that i heard it is good for arthritis and joints and she said that it is and to keep it up ... SO Doctors orders i am gonna go work on my hand towel TEEHEEHEE  
I got some progress on the little purse i will post when it is finished  
Purple you gotta tell me how your going to do your craft room i need ideas ... i know i would like lavendar on the walls , but i am no decorator and i have *no* idea how to set up an craft area to be ... crap i cant think of the word ... stupid pain pills dull my brain !!! 
* to work the way you want it to ? to be effective ? still cant find the word my dictionary in my head crashed lol 
Talk to all you ladies soon .. lots of love !!


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> Tammie your home is beautiful ! How absolutely lovely the way you have it fixed up
> 
> I had a wonderful time at my sewing circle last night i taught my cousin to knit and one of the new ladies has asked me to teach her ... so the rest of the group has decided they want a brush up lesson ! I TOLD them i am just a beginner truly and only taught the very basics for now .. but they are insisting i show them what i am doing , so next friday night is lesson night lol they have TOLD me they are all bringing thier needles that they have put away and are going to re- learn to knit ! look what i started lol ... most of the group are quilters so this is going to be fun lol
> I also went to the Dr. for my shoulder yesterday morning , she says she believes i have torn the sub scapular .. i have to go get the dye injection to find any leaks  that freakin hurts so i dont look forward to it , if it is torn that is another surgery
> Good news though , she believes the prosthesis is still in the right position so i may not have to have a big surgery just a small repair
> I told her i have been knitting and that i heard it is good for arthritis and joints and she said that it is and to keep it up ... SO Doctors orders i am gonna go work on my hand towel TEEHEEHEE
> I got some progress on the little purse i will post when it is finished
> Purple you gotta tell me how your going to do your craft room i need ideas ... i know i would like lavendar on the walls , but i am no decorator and i have *no* idea how to set up an craft area to be ... crap i cant think of the word ... stupid pain pills dull my brain !!!
> * to work the way you want it to ? to be effective ? still cant find the word my dictionary in my head crashed lol
> Talk to all you ladies soon .. lots of love !!


thank you. hope you get it sorted soon and be less painful.


----------



## tammie52

well dont know what hubbie has done to his thumb . hes just in from work and its all sweeled up hes also saying it hurts from his shoulder down to the thumb, told him i think uve got a trpped nerve somwere and you should go to a&e naw he said ill strap it up and see how it is in morning, now if that was me he would have me in the car and away to getit sorted, silly man wont take a bit of advise, but hey its like all men think there brave huh lol


----------



## tammie52

swelled even lol sorry


----------



## nanabanana

Don't be sorry Tammie, love the word sweeled, sounds like my daughter, she comes out with some brill things, I'm so blessed pernickety I have to get it right!! Drives me mad, must be my age!! :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

ha ha you sound like my granddaughter whos 3 and she comes of with some crackers. tammie


----------



## nanabanana

My daughter is 48!!! OMG, that tells you how old I am!!!


----------



## maryrose

good morning everyone. it's rainy and kind of cool here in PA. i miss my knitting those socks. i was very busy packing because i'm moving and i got back up on my knitting. i'm hand copying some of the knitting patterns on this forum. some of you really have good patterns to share.


----------



## tammie52

maryrose said:


> good morning everyone. it's rainy and kind of cool here in PA. i miss my knitting those socks. i was very busy packing because i'm moving and i got back up on my knitting. i'm hand copying some of the knitting patterns on this forum. some of you really have good patterns to share.


good luck on your move, you moving far?


----------



## tammie52

nanabanana said:


> My daughter is 48!!! OMG, that tells you how old I am!!!


ha ha mine are 31 and 28 this oct


----------



## maryrose

hi tammie, no, i will not be moving far.


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> My daughter is 48!!! OMG, that tells you how old I am!!!


You were obviously a child bride!!! I definitely was mine are 40 and 37.


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is 48!!! OMG, that tells you how old I am!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You were obviously a child bride!!! I definitely was mine are 40 and 37.
Click to expand...

Yep, I was 18 when we married, 19 when I had David, almost 20 when Tracey was born, then turned the page & found what was the cause!!!! Lol


----------



## tammie52

maryrose said:


> hi tammie, no, i will not be moving far.


awww thats good hope all goes well and you be settled in you new place in no time tammie


----------



## tammie52

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is 48!!! OMG, that tells you how old I am!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You were obviously a child bride!!! I definitely was mine are 40 and 37.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I was 18 when we married, 19 when I had David, almost 20 when Tracey was born, then turned the page & found what was the cause!!!! Lol
Click to expand...

ha ha laughin here at your post as i told steve< my second hubbie> i only played that game twice when he first asked how many kids i had refference two girls lol


----------



## tammie52

omg purple didnt know you had kids that old i thought you were bout 40 what made me think that i dont know lol


PurpleV said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is 48!!! OMG, that tells you how old I am!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You were obviously a child bride!!! I definitely was mine are 40 and 37.
Click to expand...


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm 47 & my son is 24


----------



## tammie52

maryrose said:


> hi, i'm 47 & my son is 24


aw wish i was 47 again i will be 53 on the 27th this month


----------



## tammie52

morning all
up with the birds this morning, i do wish my steve would lie in on his day off, cnt complain tho he made me toast and poached egg and coffee for breakfast,< what he looking i ask meself no doubt i will find out later> oh dont get me wrong hes very good to me but breakfast making aint his thing lol. dont know what the plans for today are will see how things fair out after lunch might just go for a drive, tho i do need a new rug for lounge floor, i left my black/white one over to the car valeting place facing me to get steam cleaned well to say it pongs is an under statement we took it down the back and scrubbed it ourselves it didnt work it still pongs, so its goin in bin. wish i didnt leave it over there now, but as steve says maybe if i read the instructions id of known how to do it right, opssss think that was me being told of a bit,lol. any way have a lovely day and catch up soon tammie


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning everyone and hope you are all well.
Tammie, my husband says I act my shoe size (6 1/2) and not my age! My grandson said to me the other day. "Nanna why do you look like a teenager in your jeans and tee shirt when you are really an old lady?' I sais Is it because I'm cool and funky? No, he said It's because you are old and chunky! I then chansed him round the garden and up the horsechestnut tree!
Nanabanana, I've decided when I grow up I'm not going to have kids!
Must go husband is wanting some help laying the flooring in my new craft room. Catch you all later. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Morning everyone and hope you are all well.
> Tammie, my husband says I act my shoe size (6 1/2) and not my age! My grandson said to me the other day. "Nanna why do you look like a teenager in your jeans and tee shirt when you are really an old lady?' I sais Is it because I'm cool and funky? No, he said It's because you are old and chunky! I then chansed him round the garden and up the horsechestnut tree!
> Nanabanana, I've decided when I grow up I'm not going to have kids!
> Must go husband is wanting some help laying the flooring in my new craft room. Catch you all later. Hugs PurpleV


ha ha good for you to chase your granson, i couldnt run to save my life. but hey itsgood to act silly every now and then lifes to short as it is i think tammie


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everyone from a very windy Surrey. Well at least the washing is drying. Hope you all had a good weekend.
Did a bit too much over the w/e so am sitting being a bit lazy and knitting this afternoon. Made a few more mini bags. Got some different ideas as what to do with them.
Going to make a blackberry and aplply crumble for dinner tonight, not sure what to have before that. Do you think I could get away with just serving pudding!
Hope everyone is well and that Tammie is staying away from the windows. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## nanabanana

Cheese & biscuits afterwards, tell them meals are going to be different from now on. ha ha ha!! :thumbup:


----------



## MaggieNow

grandma susan said:


> Well. today's no better than yesterday hahahaha. I'm going slighlty crackers. Went to a carboot sale and it was pure rubbish, 60 miles we travelled, 60 flipping miles, I ask you, We aren't right in the head. I got absolutely nothing!Oh and yes, by the way, it's Peeeeeee-ing down. Have a nice day !!!! I'm going to have a coffee then FROG some more of my disastrous baby coat. His lordship can make the tea...For a change, It'll be omlettes, it's always b***** omlettes. He makes them nice hahahaha.


Your posting above is from a few months ago, but I just saw it today and it gave me a chuckle. I love your postings and your self-effacing sense of humor. Keep it up. Thanks.


----------



## linkan

Ok i was away from the computer for like one day right? and you guys ARE CRACKING ME UP ... PurpleV heeheehee i loved the comment about not having kids when you grow up , i have told my daughter something similar ... My kids are 19 and 14 .. I am the one who is 40 Tammie lol . 
When my daughter gets her knickers all twisted and takes it out on me i tell her if she doesnt act right i will be having her aborted !! 

Tammie i think the Vase in the window is so pretty and gives it a dimension that got me thinking ... if it was a pretty pot that was solid do you think it may help make the window not look so open and troublesome ? just a thought , you have things so beautiful there .
Purple i am still waiting to see all your beautiful new addition pics , you gotta get to posting lol .
I had an idea for you too purple , get some of that pretty paper that looks all frayed around the edges .. blast if i know what it is called , and pin your little knitting bags to it , and use it as a signature or tag if you will on things you knit as gifts to people  punch a hole in the paper and attach it to the item with a ribbon and you have a unique (sp?) gift tag signature  
I tried to teach my Mother to knit the other day ... she is so stubborn she was doing it okay , you know its hard to get started when you are used to cross stitching only lol , so i told keep it up and she was like , im not doing this lol ..... see ... stubborn !
My hand towel is coming along and the little purse i am making my neice is taking shape .. i think i may have to pick up some lining material for it , i am using size 10 thread in burgundy red and white .. it calls for two strands worked together at the same time .. but if she wants to keep things in it without them falling through i have to line it , most of the crochet purses i have made didnt need a lining so i left them alone lol .
This means i have to use my mother or my sisters sewing machine because i dont have one  i have never had room for one and just sewed things by hand if they needed it or went to Mom's and used hers ... now i am going to have my own sewing craft room so i am on the look out for a sewing machine , anybody have a favorite brand they would reccomend? 
Hello nanab , i feel like i am leaving you out lol i hope you are well  
We got rain here yesterday morning and today is back to scorching hot ! My son has all his new clothes for school and will be going back the 15th or the 16th , i find out for sure the 11th when we go to freshmen orientation , he is taking Theater this year so i am sure i get to be like grammaS and will be a bragging on his plays  I cant wait  
Lots of Love everyone ...


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone.
Nanab. my husband had gammon before the b&a crumble, me, I just hadf a big bowl of crumble and creme fraiche. Yummy.
Margaret, nice of you to join us. GrandmaSusan is your side of the Pond and should be back in the UK soon. I'm sure she'll get back to you. It's been kind of quiet without her, but no doubt that will all change when she's back.
Linkan, I like your idea about the bag tags. I've just thought of another use for them - so watch this space. I will get round to taking some photos of the extension.
Hope you all have a good evening. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

I would eat just pudding for a meal lol , ok maybe add some shortbread cookies to that order


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I would eat just pudding for a meal lol , ok maybe add some shortbread cookies to that order


I finished off with a black coffee and a piece of dark chocolate!


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would eat just pudding for a meal lol , ok maybe add some shortbread cookies to that order
> 
> 
> 
> I finished off with a black coffee and a piece of dark chocolate!
Click to expand...

THAT works too !


----------



## linkan

oooooooo ... I just heard thunder ! Maybe we will get a bit of rain today , of course we will the news said hot and dry lol


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> Ok i was away from the computer for like one day right? and you guys ARE CRACKING ME UP ... PurpleV heeheehee i loved the comment about not having kids when you grow up , i have told my daughter something similar ... My kids are 19 and 14 .. I am the one who is 40 Tammie lol .
> When my daughter gets her knickers all twisted and takes it out on me i tell her if she doesnt act right i will be having her aborted !!
> 
> Tammie i think the Vase in the window is so pretty and gives it a dimension that got me thinking ... if it was a pretty pot that was solid do you think it may help make the window not look so open and troublesome ? just a thought , you have things so beautiful there .
> Purple i am still waiting to see all your beautiful new addition pics , you gotta get to posting lol .
> I had an idea for you too purple , get some of that pretty paper that looks all frayed around the edges .. blast if i know what it is called , and pin your little knitting bags to it , and use it as a signature or tag if you will on things you knit as gifts to people  punch a hole in the paper and attach it to the item with a ribbon and you have a unique (sp?) gift tag signature
> I tried to teach my Mother to knit the other day ... she is so stubborn she was doing it okay , you know its hard to get started when you are used to cross stitching only lol , so i told keep it up and she was like , im not doing this lol ..... see ... stubborn !
> My hand towel is coming along and the little purse i am making my neice is taking shape .. i think i may have to pick up some lining material for it , i am using size 10 thread in burgundy red and white .. it calls for two strands worked together at the same time .. but if she wants to keep things in it without them falling through i have to line it , most of the crochet purses i have made didnt need a lining so i left them alone lol .
> This means i have to use my mother or my sisters sewing machine because i dont have one  i have never had room for one and just sewed things by hand if they needed it or went to Mom's and used hers ... now i am going to have my own sewing craft room so i am on the look out for a sewing machine , anybody have a favorite brand they would reccomend?
> Hello nanab , i feel like i am leaving you out lol i hope you are well
> We got rain here yesterday morning and today is back to scorching hot ! My son has all his new clothes for school and will be going back the 15th or the 16th , i find out for sure the 11th when we go to freshmen orientation , he is taking Theater this year so i am sure i get to be like grammaS and will be a bragging on his plays  I cant wait
> Lots of Love everyone ...


good idea that i never thought of that, will say to hubbie later and see what he thinks thanks


----------



## tammie52

morning all
goin to kill my steve, sunday night he said we have to go out very early tomorrow morning meaning monday as we got a few things to do, and i want to go to the car place somthing to do with changing over address on his lincinse well when we got there 9 oclock it didnt open till 10, so we went and done the rest of the things we had to do then went back round 12ish, well it was packed and he said im not waiting in that line ill go home and phone them. told him you rushed me out this morning and after all this your goin to ring them in future any thing you have to do with car do it on you on i wont be goin with you.i could of had a wash out instead of being rushed out like that, he wasnt amused by that, got jess this morning so wont be doin a lot, hope you all have a nice day catch you later take care all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. Rather windy here today. Off to feed my daughter's guinea pigs - what fun. Catch you all later. Hugs Purplev


----------



## nanabanana

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> goin to kill my steve, sunday night he said we have to go out very early tomorrow morning meaning monday as we got a few things to do, and i want to go to the car place somthing to do with changing over address on his lincinse well when we got there 9 oclock it didnt open till 10, so we went and done the rest of the things we had to do then went back round 12ish, well it was packed and he said im not waiting in that line ill go home and phone them. told him you rushed me out this morning and after all this your goin to ring them in future any thing you have to do with car do it on you on i wont be goin with you.i could of had a wash out instead of being rushed out like that, he wasnt amused by that, got jess this morning so wont be doin a lot, hope you all have a nice day catch you later take care all.


MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linkan

Oh HAHA Tammie sorry your vexed ... My hubby is just as bad about the car stuff but he is getting smarter about leaving me out of doing the dang stuff with him ... He is rebuilding a 58 Plymouth Fury like the one in the movie Christine .. his is red and our son has one in blue (but the sons is a 57) . So, the hubbs will come to me the plymouth needs this or that and im gonna go do this or that to the plymouth and i just nod , he knows im not listening , but he gets to feel like he warned me LOL ... then he is off to play in the back yard with his car and i get to stay in where it is cool and knit or crochet lol 
. Men ... God love em !! ok ok ... i do too 
Its still hot and ugly here , my Rose bush is suffering so ..  poor baby i have tried to keep her all watered and its just so hot that its not really doing much blooming , and her leaves are sparce and dry  ... im going to try to figure out an irrigation system that is eco friendly and wont make my water bill go through the roof so that next year doesnt kill my plants off all together  
My daughter and her BF are doing really well , did i tell you all that he asked us if he could marry her ? He is a sweeet heart of a boy but only 17  He will be 18 in Nov. and she will be 20 in Jan.  .. they are the same age difference as Me and the Hubbby , I am 2 yrs. older than him and i met him a week before he turned 17 lol 
My lovely son , He cleaned up the house for me yesterday , swept and mopped for me and the hubby did all the laundry and PUT it away !!! MIRACLES do happen  They are trying to do stuff for me because of the possible tear in the shoulder muscle , I guess the hubby feels sorry for me a little with having so much trouble with the blasted thing the last five yrs. , I am just sitting around waiting , biding my time till the doc says the test has been approved by the work comp people  My old job has to pay all the medical on my shoulder ... which is good but they tend to balk and have to be reminded of this by attorneys sometimes lol .
I know i am in a rambling sort of mood aint i ... i blame the meds , these pain killers work but they can be funny about how one minute i am stone cold tired and cant lift my eyes open and the next i cant shut up !! LMBO ! 
I am goin back to bed for an hour or so .. see ... the stamina just wears off lol . 
I do have to remember to work on the neices purse today i am running out of time on that one . and i have another project in mind to work on but that is an idea for another day , and may be a surprise im not sure yet .. gotta work out some details  but its gonna be good  
Lots of Love guys .. Hope your having a wonderful day today , oh poo , i forgot the cousins are coming for dinner and to get the hubbs to work on her car today , so i guess i am gonna have her and the two boys today  im gonna need to go back to sleep for more than an hour !! 
I will check in later , hope the hubby liked the pot idea Tammie good luck . 
Purple have a great day to you !Guinea pigs are cute , but i think the dog would eat them  
NanaB what have you been up to ? 
We need to hear from Yarn Lady she has been absent for a few days , How are you Yarnlady? 
Ok .. going for real this time ... TATA !


----------



## nanabanana

linkan said:


> Oh HAHA Tammie sorry your vexed ... My hubby is just as bad about the car stuff but he is getting smarter about leaving me out of doing the dang stuff with him ... He is rebuilding a 58 Plymouth Fury like the one in the movie Christine .. his is red and our son has one in blue (but the sons is a 57) . So, the hubbs will come to me the plymouth needs this or that and im gonna go do this or that to the plymouth and i just nod , he knows im not listening , but he gets to feel like he warned me LOL ... then he is off to play in the back yard with his car and i get to stay in where it is cool and knit or crochet lol
> . Men ... God love em !! ok ok ... i do too
> Its still hot and ugly here , my Rose bush is suffering so ..  poor baby i have tried to keep her all watered and its just so hot that its not really doing much blooming , and her leaves are sparce and dry  ... im going to try to figure out an irrigation system that is eco friendly and wont make my water bill go through the roof so that next year doesnt kill my plants off all together
> My daughter and her BF are doing really well , did i tell you all that he asked us if he could marry her ? He is a sweeet heart of a boy but only 17  He will be 18 in Nov. and she will be 20 in Jan.  .. they are the same age difference as Me and the Hubbby , I am 2 yrs. older than him and i met him a week before he turned 17 lol
> My lovely son , He cleaned up the house for me yesterday , swept and mopped for me and the hubby did all the laundry and PUT it away !!! MIRACLES do happen  They are trying to do stuff for me because of the possible tear in the shoulder muscle , I guess the hubby feels sorry for me a little with having so much trouble with the blasted thing the last five yrs. , I am just sitting around waiting , biding my time till the doc says the test has been approved by the work comp people  My old job has to pay all the medical on my shoulder ... which is good but they tend to balk and have to be reminded of this by attorneys sometimes lol .
> I know i am in a rambling sort of mood aint i ... i blame the meds , these pain killers work but they can be funny about how one minute i am stone cold tired and cant lift my eyes open and the next i cant shut up !! LMBO !
> I am goin back to bed for an hour or so .. see ... the stamina just wears off lol .
> I do have to remember to work on the neices purse today i am running out of time on that one . and i have another project in mind to work on but that is an idea for another day , and may be a surprise im not sure yet .. gotta work out some details  but its gonna be good
> Lots of Love guys .. Hope your having a wonderful day today , oh poo , i forgot the cousins are coming for dinner and to get the hubbs to work on her car today , so i guess i am gonna have her and the two boys today  im gonna need to go back to sleep for more than an hour !!
> I will check in later , hope the hubby liked the pot idea Tammie good luck .
> Purple have a great day to you !Guinea pigs are cute , but i think the dog would eat them
> NanaB what have you been up to ?
> We need to hear from Yarn Lady she has been absent for a few days , How are you Yarnlady?
> Ok .. going for real this time ... TATA !


Hubby says, dig it up,put it in a pot indoors, that's what the old pioneers would have done!!! I thiink he was trying to be clever, mind you it would work for him!!. I'd kill it. I'm fine, very busy th trying to finish a baby's mobile, it's the equivalent to your county shows in Kinross on Sat, still a good bit to do, but not panicking yet!!!! Looking forward to hearing from Gramasusan as well. Enjoy your entertaining, I'm back to the crochet. Hugs Ann :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, linkan, i hope your shoulder gets well soon. i hope all is well with you tammie, purple V, penguin, and all you ladies. i think i found another place to stay. i will enjoy knitting on the back porch. i hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## linkan

NanaB,
Good Luck with the baby mobile .. i would love to see it when you get it finished  sounds like a cute project . 
I too look forward to hearing all the wonderful , and creative , stories from GrammaSusan .. she has been gone too long and we haven't kept up the tradition of talking about the absent while she has been gone  LOL , I do hope she is enjoying herself .
Maryrose where are you going ? your moving ? Thanks for the well wishes i hope to know soon what is wrong , im sure she is right about the tear , you can feel it in the front of the shoulder joint that nothing is holding it in there and if i move too much it slips forward ... hurts and i cant move much , even less than the restrictions i had already .. but im okay i am going on about my business of doing as much knitting and crochet i can get away with while i can lol ..... *dont get me wrong this totally sucks !!!! *:/ if its not one thing its two my mother always says ...


----------



## maryrose

hi linkan, yes, i know what you mean. i have severe tendonitus in my right hip (the problem was from birth), and i can't go for a good walk which i used to enjoy doing. i used to ride my bike to work. now i can't get all the exercise i'd like to to burn some of these calories off. you might have tendonitus in your shoulder.


----------



## tammie52

maryrose said:


> hi everyone, linkan, i hope your shoulder gets well soon. i hope all is well with you tammie, purple V, penguin, and all you ladies. i think i found another place to stay. i will enjoy knitting on the back porch. i hope everyone has a nice day.


ta all well here will as well as it could be, just fenting a bit but hey life is all good tammie


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> NanaB,
> Good Luck with the baby mobile .. i would love to see it when you get it finished  sounds like a cute project .
> I too look forward to hearing all the wonderful , and creative , stories from GrammaSusan .. she has been gone too long and we haven't kept up the tradition of talking about the absent while she has been gone  LOL , I do hope she is enjoying herself .
> Maryrose where are you going ? your moving ? Thanks for the well wishes i hope to know soon what is wrong , im sure she is right about the tear , you can feel it in the front of the shoulder joint that nothing is holding it in there and if i move too much it slips forward ... hurts and i cant move much , even less than the restrictions i had already .. but im okay i am going on about my business of doing as much knitting and crochet i can get away with while i can lol ..... *dont get me wrong this totally sucks !!!! *:/ if its not one thing its two my mother always says ...


wow i hope you get ease of your shoulder soon take it easy tammie


----------



## PurpleFi

maryrose said:


> hi linkan, yes, i know what you mean. i have severe tendonitus in my right hip (the problem was from birth), and i can't go for a good walk which i used to enjoy doing. i used to ride my bike to work. now i can't get all the exercise i'd like to to burn some of these calories off. you might have tendonitus in your shoulder.


Hi Maryrose, Are you able to swim, it's a good way to burn calories. I love walking, but at the moment I'm waiting to see if I need surgery on my knee so in the meantime I swim 3-4 times a week. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone, linkan, i hope your shoulder gets well soon. i hope all is well with you tammie, purple V, penguin, and all you ladies. i think i found another place to stay. i will enjoy knitting on the back porch. i hope everyone has a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> ta all well here will as well as it could be, just fenting a bit but hey life is all good tammie
Click to expand...

What's up Tammie. Are you overdoing things. Fainting is not good. I overdid it at the week end at my fibromyalgia flared up, so I was useless on Monday, but ok now. Take it easy. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening everyone. Well the guinea pigs are still alive and none escaped when I opened the cage.
My husband has finished scraping the old wallpaper glue off my new craft room and polyfilled all the bullet holes while I painted the walk in wardrobe.
I managed to take a few pictures of our finished rooms, see below.
Hope everyone is doing ok. Linkan take care of your shoulder.
Big hugs, PurpleV


----------



## maryrose

hi purple V, your home is beautiful!


----------



## maryrose

hi tammie, i hope you feel better soon. it's not good to hear that you feel faint.


----------



## nanabanana

To everyone. We all seem to have a lot wrong with us, pain of any kind is horrid, but keep on smiling girls, you'd cry otherwise. Will post the mobile soon, still a bit to go. Hugs to all. Ann :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


----------



## nanabanana

Purple. Forgot to say how good your home looks, mine is far too untidy to share with you LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

maryrose said:


> hi purple V, your home is beautiful!


Thank you. I've lived here over 20 years and hope to continue to do so for many more years to come. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Purple. Forgot to say how good your home looks, mine is far too untidy to share with you LOL


Thank you Nanab. I agree you have to smile through the pain and keep a positive mental attitude. Keeping busy and knitting also help. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone, linkan, i hope your shoulder gets well soon. i hope all is well with you tammie, purple V, penguin, and all you ladies. i think i found another place to stay. i will enjoy knitting on the back porch. i hope everyone has a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> ta all well here will as well as it could be, just fenting a bit but hey life is all good tammie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up Tammie. Are you overdoing things. Fainting is not good. I overdid it at the week end at my fibromyalgia flared up, so I was useless on Monday, but ok now. Take it easy. Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

no dont think im over doin it tho hubbie would say different, your home is gorgus, happy yrs ahead of you and your family in it. not baby sitting today dog sitting daughter got a few personal problems she has let it get to her and she cnt get her head sorted, so yesterday i rang her father and he came last night and took her and sophie to his house for a few days, she will listen to him aways did, i tryed chatting with her but it goes in one ear and out the other, were father seems to get threw how i dont kow tho we been divorced since she was 8 over 20yrs ago, but she loves her dad so fingers crossed she will come back weekend with a clear. head, chucking it dog here so im thinking this dog is goin to pop her head out the door and run for the lift lol. have a nice day all tammie


----------



## krisann

hello all, today is no different it seems rain is here for a few more days,but we here in the uk so desperatley need it(hopefully it will kurb the rioters) i notice it always waits untill i peg washing out, then rains.grey day to day but the trees are swaying and the birds are singing.have a good day what ever you are doing


----------



## nanabanana

krisann said:


> hello all, today is no different it seems rain is here for a few more days,but we here in the uk so desperatley need it(hopefully it will kurb the rioters) i notice it always waits untill i peg washing out, then rains.grey day to day but the trees are swaying and the birds are singing.have a good day what ever you are doing


You can have the raain from Scotland, we've had bucket of it in Fife, raining now ''cats& dogs''!! Ann
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Nana B, sons are 43 and 45, Told hubby that was his fathers day gift for the rest of his life. Told him to stay away from me in the month of June. The little buggers were born 2 years and 3 days apart. I too had to learn the hard way, what I did wrong :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Tammi you have such a lovely place. I am sorry to hear you fainting, I hope you don't have that happen aften. Thank you for the patterns. I will have to try it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh purple V, I hope you are feeling better, and that you do not have to have surgrey. It sounds like you were having a time of it, and I complain about my pain . I am sorry. Glad the pig surivied. The boys had one when young. Their father took it outside one day, and planned on watching it. But forgot it and it disappreared. Boys were so upset. Found out a boy two blocks up found him, and would not return him to the boys. At least we knew he was alive, and fed. Those boys had so many pets I swear we lived in a zoo.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh purple v your addition is just beautiful. I love the candelier. How in the world did you get it in? What are you going to do next, work on the gardens ect. Can't see you not having a project? How are the minis coming along?


----------



## theyarnlady

Krisann, Sorry to hear about the riots, It's on the news here ever night. We had that happen here in the states, and it was terrible. If I was those young peoples mother I would take a strap to them. My mom had my grandfathers razor strap. She only had to use it once on us, after that she would ask us if we were bad, do I have to use the strap on you. We became little angles. That and telling us she would wash our mouths out with soap. Did not hurt us,but now they don't beleive in it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi all, been a while, Its morning here, the windows are open the sun is out. Our weather is like fall. Not a good thing as I won't get much work done,when this nice like to get out and play. 
Hope all of you are feeling better. It's hard to do anything when you are in pain. 
We have not heard from g.Sue. Hope she is o.k. She said her hubby was not doing well, was not suppose to be alive, bad heart. Thought she would be back by now.
Hubby and neighor are at it again, this time it's repair lawn mower. Don't know why he does not use the other one.
This man has two of everthing, his reason for this is that he has two son's and if he ever leaves this earth his son's will not have to fight over men toys.{) Can't complain to much as I have all these things in craft room. Told my sons when I die, they will have to clean out their mother room. It's my way of getting even for all the years I had to pick up after them
Should tell you neighbor is not that bad just when he and hubby get together,and go into what can we do mode. He always comes over when I screw up the computer. He only charges me one batch of chocolate chip cookies, and the way I can screw it up, I would be broke if had to have it fixes by computer repair company.
Hubby is making corn and ham chowder for his supper tonight. I can smell it but won't be tasting it. 
All for now hope everone is o.K.


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> Nana B, sons are 43 and 45, Told hubby that was his fathers day gift for the rest of his life. Told him to stay away from me in the month of June. The little buggers were born 2 years and 3 days apart. I too had to learn the hard way, what I did wrong :roll:


Only 11 1/2 mths between my 2!! Ann


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> Krisann, Sorry to hear about the riots, It's on the news here ever night. We had that happen here in the states, and it was terrible. If I was those young peoples mother I would take a strap to them. My mom had my grandfathers razor strap. She only had to use it once on us, after that she would ask us if we were bad, do I have to use the strap on you. We became little angles. That and telling us she would wash our mouths out with soap. Did not hurt us,but now they don't beleive in it.


How right you are, we can't touch them in UK anymore, I'm not suggesting we should ever knock heck out of kids, but hey a little slap at the right time never hurt us.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone.
If you could see me you'd know I've been painting. My left arm has a lilac stripe on it, my right a purple squiggle and my hair has a dash of white. Well some of it did make it onto the walls of my new craft room!
This evening I decided that the squirrel was not going to eat the sunflower seeds that I put out for the birds. So while I was cooking dinner I had the kitchen window open and everytime he got on the feeder I got him with a water pistol.. Very childish I know, but it made me feel better!
Hope you are all keeping wello and for you here in the UK stay away from the city centres and those mindless thugs. Bring back the stocks - or is that too extreme. 
Hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi linkan, yes, i know what you mean. i have severe tendonitus in my right hip (the problem was from birth), and i can't go for a good walk which i used to enjoy doing. i used to ride my bike to work. now i can't get all the exercise i'd like to to burn some of these calories off. you might have tendonitus in your shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maryrose, Are you able to swim, it's a good way to burn calories. I love walking, but at the moment I'm waiting to see if I need surgery on my knee so in the meantime I swim 3-4 times a week. Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

ah purplev whats wrong with the knee ... you sound like your so active i imagine that it hurts you alot with all your up doing, im sorry i hope you dont need the knee surgery ...


----------



## linkan

Well its not as hot today and this week is supposed to only be in the upper 80's  weird that it is a relief to say that ! It stormed here good last night so we got some much much needed rain  My cousin and her boys were here and we cooked breakfast for dinner lol , we thought it was going to be no big deal ... breakfast foods right ? we cooked for three and a half hours !!! it was like Thanksgiving but breakfast foods .. fried green tomatoes fried potatoes fried cabbage biscuits and gravy steak and sausage and eggs and bacon *whew ! then the hubby goes and looks at her car and tells her she is staying the night because her tire had a hole in the tread and she had no spare .. the poor girl barely slept , i know because i was up checking on them every two hours lol ... oh well we got her to the tire place today and she is off to work , i kept the boys for her since her Mom had a Dr. appointment today anyway  Worked out ok in the end although poor dear has to work on like no sleep .. She is a companion , she goes to the home of the elderly who have had an injury and helps them around the house and with bathing and cleaning and stuff  she is such a good girl only 23 yrs. old and so sweet .
I didnt get more than one row done on the little purse i am making and i am running out of time so i am gonna hop off and actually try to kick it into high gear ..
Purple I love the pics of your additions ! they look fantastic ! great job and looks so comfy  
Welcome back yarnlady where you been hiding . 
oh ... my kids are 5 yrs. apart but the birth dates are funny 1-10 and 10-1 ... Jan.10 and Oct. 1  
Couldnt have planned that any better lol


----------



## linkan

I am in Love with your tub Purple and is that an embroidered screen in the bedroom ... It Is BEAUTIFUL and purple  so feminine and lovely


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I am in Love with your tub Purple and is that an embroidered screen in the bedroom ... It Is BEAUTIFUL and purple  so feminine and lovely


Thanks Linkan, Yes the bath is great fun and so deep. My grandchildren absolutely love it. 
I made the screen for my final year's exhibition for my four year embroidery course. The flowers are clematis made out of silk paper that I made and then hand embroidered. It took a long time to make, but it was good fun doing it.
Take care. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> Nana B, sons are 43 and 45, Told hubby that was his fathers day gift for the rest of his life. Told him to stay away from me in the month of June. The little buggers were born 2 years and 3 days apart. I too had to learn the hard way, what I did wrong :roll:


your post made me laugh, my two girls are 3 yrs 3 weeks and 25 mins difference in birth, your not like me i told hubbie i played that game twice aint playing it again ,lol there now 31 and 28 this oct. were does time fly


----------



## tammie52

morning all
well i dont think there is much rain left after what we had last night. the heavens opened here. sky looks a bit black this morning so no doubt im goin to get wet when i go out later, puppy goin home later, yippie i loved having her but will be so glad when she goes home, im just not fit enuff to run after a dog, have a good day all whatever your doing tammie


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning everyone,
Talk about being lazy. I'm sitting here in bed reading my emails.
Thanks Tammie, your rain has just arrived in Surrey!
I'd better get up as I want to finish painting my craft room today so I can get the furniture in and then I can find where all my knitting stuff is.
Have a good day. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## jbagnall

great to have the kids around but oh the peace when they go home. - gives me more time to spend on my favourite kp and knitting.


----------



## maryrose

hello everyone. i hope you all are doing okay. i will be moving early next month in a 1/2 double house. my husband told me it's more peaceful there. i will miss my area but i will adjust. i better get knitting my potholder and sock today or i'll never get them done.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Morning everyone,
> Talk about being lazy. I'm sitting here in bed reading my emails.
> Thanks Tammie, your rain has just arrived in Surrey!
> I'd better get up as I want to finish painting my craft room today so I can get the furniture in and then I can find where all my knitting stuff is.
> Have a good day. Hugs PurpleV


hehe new it was heading over the water dont worry theres still some here think its what we call the weekend wheather.good job ive nothing planned aint it


----------



## tammie52

jbagnall said:


> great to have the kids around but oh the peace when they go home. - gives me more time to spend on my favourite kp and knitting.


never mind having peace when the kids go, im glad to get rid of the dog back to her mum, its bliss here now, no more shouting ROXY NO, OR ROXY LEAVE ,lol. poor dog didnt no if it was coming or goin with me as i wouldnt let it run from room to room and kept it in kitchen most of the day


----------



## krisann

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all, been a while, Its morning here, the windows are open the sun is out. Our weather is like fall. Not a good thing as I won't get much work done,when this nice like to get out and play.
> Hope all of you are feeling better. It's hard to do anything when you are in pain.
> We have not heard from g.Sue. Hope she is o.k. She said her hubby was not doing well, was not suppose to be alive, bad heart. Thought she would be back by now.
> Hubby and neighor are at it again, this time it's repair lawn mower. Don't know why he does not use the other one.
> This man has two of everthing, his reason for this is that he has two son's and if he ever leaves this earth his son's will not have to fight over men toys.{) Can't complain to much as I have all these things in craft room. Told my sons when I die, they will have to clean out their mother room. It's my way of getting even for all the years I had to pick up after them
> Should tell you neighbor is not that bad just when he and hubby get together,and go into what can we do mode. He always comes over when I screw up the computer. He only charges me one batch of chocolate chip cookies, and the way I can screw it up, I would be broke if had to have it fixes by computer repair company.
> Hubby is making corn and ham chowder for his supper tonight. I can smell it but won't be tasting it.
> All for now hope everone is o.K.


hello the yarnlady,we had no riots last night thank god,is was chucking a bucket (heavy rain)think that kept them all at home,still reeling in shock that kids as young as 8yrs were partisipating.my dad used to wallop us 4 kids so hard our butts were sore for a week.never smacked my two.hubby and myself hit them where they felt it most.pocket money,treats no outings,our son was so switched on at 7yrs he could wire a plug up.we had banned the telly once,while we were in the kitchen we could hear people chatting-when we looked into room the devil had only plugged telly back in.hubby took plug off it about 5mins later we could hear voices again little tyke had re-wired the flaming thing.that really shocked us.telly got taken out of lounge for 3month,every time he whinged he was stopped a months pocket money,he soon learnt to behave.now 32yrs never been any trouble since then.keep well.krisann.


----------



## krisann

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Love with your tub Purple and is that an embroidered screen in the bedroom ... It Is BEAUTIFUL and purple  so feminine and lovely
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Linkan, Yes the bath is great fun and so deep. My grandchildren absolutely love it.
> I made the screen for my final year's exhibition for my four year embroidery course. The flowers are clematis made out of silk paper that I made and then hand embroidered. It took a long time to make, but it was good fun doing it.
> Take care. Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

hi purple did you do the city and guilds 9471? i did about 14yrs ago, throughly loved it.have noticed people are asking if you are well hope you get better soon.sending you a get well hug.krisann.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Love with your tub Purple and is that an embroidered screen in the bedroom ... It Is BEAUTIFUL and purple  so feminine and lovely
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Linkan, Yes the bath is great fun and so deep. My grandchildren absolutely love it.
> I made the screen for my final year's exhibition for my four year embroidery course. The flowers are clematis made out of silk paper that I made and then hand embroidered. It took a long time to make, but it was good fun doing it.
> Take care. Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

Well you did a fantastic job so if it was fun to do too then BONUS!!  It really is absolutely lovely , those are things that you hand down through the generations .. Momma's hand embroidered screen becomes great great grandmothers hand embroidered screen  and so on ... 
You should be very proud of it , it speaks your name for sure !


----------



## linkan

tammie52 said:


> jbagnall said:
> 
> 
> 
> great to have the kids around but oh the peace when they go home. - gives me more time to spend on my favourite kp and knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> never mind having peace when the kids go, im glad to get rid of the dog back to her mum, its bliss here now, no more shouting ROXY NO, OR ROXY LEAVE ,lol. poor dog didnt no if it was coming or goin with me as i wouldnt let it run from room to room and kept it in kitchen most of the day
Click to expand...

I wish i knew that feeling my daughter moved out to Palmyra (the country) with her boyfriend and her dog Ali didnt get along with his dog so her dog is still here :/ *sigh ... we love him but he is too big for our little house ..
I am gonna try to find my favorite picture of the sink under construction , it includes said beastie and the son and hubby lol


----------



## nanabanana

linkan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbagnall said:
> 
> 
> 
> great to have the kids around but oh the peace when they go home. - gives me more time to spend on my favourite kp and knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> never mind having peace when the kids go, im glad to get rid of the dog back to her mum, its bliss here now, no more shouting ROXY NO, OR ROXY LEAVE ,lol. poor dog didnt no if it was coming or goin with me as i wouldnt let it run from room to room and kept it in kitchen most of the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish i knew that feeling my daughter moved out to Palmyra (the country) with her boyfriend and her dog Ali didnt get along with his dog so her dog is still here :/ *sigh ... we love him but he is too big for our little house ..
> I am gonna try to find my favorite picture of the sink under construction , it includes said beastie and the son and hubby lol
Click to expand...

Love it, I bet the dog knew better than the men!!!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter

Hi all
new person and what a difference it's made in my life to go to this site and see beauty, creativity, friendship, intelligence and sharing, besides the chance to lift each other onwards and upwards, while creating tangible evidence of our love for others giving garments that make them warmer and look more beautiful, and we in turn feel ourselves to be a useful valued part of their lives as our arms enfold them in our care: the type of care that can go for decades as long as our joints are up to it.


----------



## nanabanana

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Hi all
> new person and what a difference it's made in my life to go to this site and see beauty, creativity, friendship, intelligence and sharing, besides the chance to lift each other onwards and upwards, while creating tangible evidence of our love for others giving garments that make them warmer and look more beautiful, and we in turn feel ourselves to be a useful valued part of their lives as our arms enfold them in our care: the type of care that can go for decades as long as our joints are up to it.


Welcome Kathleen's daughter, my mum had the same name! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Krisann,
I think that was the course I did, it took four years and the first year I had to do an art foundation module as well. It was quite a few years ago now. Thanks for your good wishes. I'm fine. I have fibromyalgia which flares up when I overdo things - like rushing to get my craft room finished and I'm also waiting to see if I need surgery on my knee, but these are just small problems and I'm far to busy to worry about them. You take care. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Hi all
> new person and what a difference it's made in my life to go to this site and see beauty, creativity, friendship, intelligence and sharing, besides the chance to lift each other onwards and upwards, while creating tangible evidence of our love for others giving garments that make them warmer and look more beautiful, and we in turn feel ourselves to be a useful valued part of their lives as our arms enfold them in our care: the type of care that can go for decades as long as our joints are up to it.


I think all of us on here , feel the same way  
I know that i do !  The people here are wonderful , thoughtful , concerned and full of good advice and good instructions lol ... glad you could join us .


----------



## krisann

linkan said:


> Kathleen's daughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> new person and what a difference it's made in my life to go to this site and see beauty, creativity, friendship, intelligence and sharing, besides the chance to lift each other onwards and upwards, while creating tangible evidence of our love for others giving garments that make them warmer and look more beautiful, and we in turn feel ourselves to be a useful valued part of their lives as our arms enfold them in our care: the type of care that can go for decades as long as our joints are up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all of us on here , feel the same way
> I know that i do !  The people here are wonderful , thoughtful , concerned and full of good advice and good instructions lol ... glad you could join us .
Click to expand...

I could not have put this better myself,came across this forum by accident. i suffer with agraphobia, enjoy my own company,however you can have too much of a good thing.the people on here have given my days a big slice of fun and laughter.blessings to you all. along with hugs to say thanks a million.


----------



## tammie52

krisann said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathleen's daughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> new person and what a difference it's made in my life to go to this site and see beauty, creativity, friendship, intelligence and sharing, besides the chance to lift each other onwards and upwards, while creating tangible evidence of our love for others giving garments that make them warmer and look more beautiful, and we in turn feel ourselves to be a useful valued part of their lives as our arms enfold them in our care: the type of care that can go for decades as long as our joints are up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all of us on here , feel the same way
> I know that i do !  The people here are wonderful , thoughtful , concerned and full of good advice and good instructions lol ... glad you could join us .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could not have put this better myself,came across this forum by accident. i suffer with agraphobia, enjoy my own company,however you can have too much of a good thing.the people on here have given my days a big slice of fun and laughter.blessings to you all. along with hugs to say thanks a million.
Click to expand...

what part of cheshire you from? i lived in rudheath for a few years before i met hubbie who comes from brum, i come from belfast tho born and bred, have a nice day

take care tammie


----------



## tammie52

morning all
wish this rain would go im sick of getting soaked, think i must of changed my underwear at least 3 times yesterday lol. but just heard on radio its on for weekend. 
off out this morning to a crocheting workshop cnt wait i missed last yrs with goin to hospital with hubbie, tho he needed me more last yr than a crochet class did, have a nice day all and take care whatever you get up to bye for now tammie


----------



## nanabanana

We have plenty of laughs. Morning all, will speak later, got to help with setting up the show. At last it has stopped raining!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all from and grey and muggy Surrey, and welcome Kathleen's daughter.
Grandchildren coming over today while Mum and Dad go to a funeral.
Craft room is finished. Apart from hanging curtains and filling it up with stuff. Yippee!!!!! Will try and get round to posting some pictures soon.
Hope you are all well. Catch up with you later, that is if I'm not too tired after having the grandchildren here.
Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## raedean

PurpleV,cannt wait to see the finished craftroom!It sounds wonderful.
Good morning all.
my daughter and the grandsons went off to friends for several days.I knitted all day yesterday and it was so fun.
today i go pick blackberries and make a pie and clean out the pool.
i cannt wait to get some blackberries picked and in my freezeer for the winter.
i wish everyone a wonderful day.hugs! rae


----------



## krisann

hi to you all.yippie have got my washing dry,drizzel stopped for 2hours,just got washing in and now have buckets throwing down.
tammie im in winnington.never been to northern ireland,have the south though beautifull place.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone,
Grandchildren still here they decided to stay the night. Had a busy day playing with Lego, the dolls house and gardening. Must have an early night tonight as they'll be up at the crack of dawn.
Raedean hope you got lots of blackberries, we are having a bumper crop here. Made lots of jam and frozen some as well.
Krisann managed to get some washing done today although it ws very grey and kept threatening rain, but still quite warm. Funny old summer we are having.
Have a good evening all and I'll see you sometime tomorrow.
Hugs PurpleV
ps my grand daughter 'helped' me sort out my buttons into different colours and then unsorted them again!


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi All , it's afternoon here got a late start, spent last night in ER. Did not get home until 1:30 am, such fun. 
Linken want to ask, but if you don't want to answer i understand.What happen to your arm? Also do you live in south Indiana? Ever time we drove down to Fla. The southern accent started in Indiana? How is your arm doing? Has it cooled down there. We have had nothing but sunny cool days in 70s and low 80's Expect rain tonight. Fall is on the way tree leaves are starting to fall a little, birds are flocking up. After the summer we have had kind of looking forward to it . 
Purple v, have you got all the things done in craft room. Can I come and share it with you. Hubby and neigbor are still in the process of decussion about it. This may become a two year or more job. I just might go and get some paint and just paint it,if I do maybe they will have a hiss fit and get what they want to do done.
I hope you will not to have surgrey Purple,and I hope you are better. You are a love.
What are you making with the mini project? Saw a pattern for a mini sweater, and hat. 
Tammi, glad you are having some peace with the dog gone. Hope daughter is doing better. How are you feeling? Has the rain stop there. If not hope you have plenty of undies? Also you might start thinking of building a boat.
Raedean glad to hear from you miss you on kp. Save some black berries for me. The birds got all of ours,all you have to do is look at the car tops in the yard.
Welcome to our gang here Kathleens daughter,we can be a little crazy here, but it is fun and we love to share what is going on in our lives.
Krisann, glad the riots have calmed down. I think of all those lovely building that have been destored,They looked very old, I love older building and houses they have such charm. 
Nana B, What play are you doing? Has the rain let up by you? How are the dogs doing? 
Miss GSue hope she is back soon, Linkens right we have gossip about her like we said we would. She is going to be sad that we did not get that done?
My lap top is acting up on me. Have to get the neighbor over to fix, can't turn it off.I know this is going to lead to trouble with the two of them,Oh the joys in life. Have to say though they are funny,they can solve the problems of 
world, but darn they can't get going on this room.
Started to make my christmas list of project to get done for family and friends. Half way done with the shawl scarf for soon to be daughterinlaw. Only have eight more to go. If it is anything like last year will be working on christmas eve, and still not finish with it. O.k. all keep your socks dry those who have rain,with the rest enjoy the sun. Off to eat supper hubby made,and relax and knit rest of evening. hugs to all(as purple v always says). Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Purple v. that granddaughter sounds like fun. Or the buttons put away now?


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Purple v. that granddaughter sounds like fun. Or the buttons put away now?


She is great fun, but she can be a little madam. Buttons put away on a high shelf, but she'll probably get a chair to stand on and get them down! Hugs PV


----------



## tammie52

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Hi all
> new person and what a difference it's made in my life to go to this site and see beauty, creativity, friendship, intelligence and sharing, besides the chance to lift each other onwards and upwards, while creating tangible evidence of our love for others giving garments that make them warmer and look more beautiful, and we in turn feel ourselves to be a useful valued part of their lives as our arms enfold them in our care: the type of care that can go for decades as long as our joints are up to it.


hi and welcome from belfast 
tammie


----------



## tammie52

morning all
 its trying to dry up here and looks like the sun might come out, only saying might tho. went to my crochet workshop yesterday had a ball, bout 25 of us there and the teacher had a bag of stuff on the table for each of us, in side bsag was stuff to make a snowman family< mother father. baby> some one in room asked are we meant, to make all these 2 day? giving we are only there for 4 hours, no she said just do what you can and take it home to finish off, well i started and within a hour i was ready to hang myself nothin to do with crochetin, why you all ask .... well i was sat next to this old dear who dont know how to crochet that well and every 2 mins she was pulling me arm and saying you help me. well if i helped her once i helped her a 100 times, this is no good i said to my friend on a smoke break i got to move seats shes doin my head in, so i moved, any way it was great i got daddy snowman done in between the smoke breaks and the lovely salad lunch that was laid on for us, goin to miss our jess this week as shes now on a plane on her way to devon to see her motherinlaw with the kids for a week, rang her last night and said did u warn janet< motherinlaw> bout jess last time she seen her she was a baby, so shes goin to get her eyes opened with her, daughter said i told janet lock up every thing you treasure in fact just put a tent in garden for our jess that way she can run riot all she likes lol.have a nice weelend all tammie


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> Hi All , it's afternoon here got a late start, spent last night in ER. Did not get home until 1:30 am, such fun.
> Linken want to ask, but if you don't want to answer i understand.What happen to your arm? Also do you live in south Indiana? Ever time we drove down to Fla. The southern accent started in Indiana? How is your arm doing? Has it cooled down there. We have had nothing but sunny cool days in 70s and low 80's Expect rain tonight. Fall is on the way tree leaves are starting to fall a little, birds are flocking up. After the summer we have had kind of looking forward to it .
> 
> No problem , I was working tooooo much ... I managed a general merchandise store , I tore the labrum and glenoid all the way around my shoulder  these are around the rotator cuff, I had bolts put in , i had the tears fixed , but it didnt work and they had to replace the joint  4 surgeries in 3 years , now ... the doc thinks i have torn the sub-scapularis : the muscle in front of the joint ... put your hand over your heart like your singing the national anthem and that is the one lol but on the right side .
> If the test proves she is right , i will likely have to have surgery number 5 to repair the muscle
> Its very painful still and i lost most of my range of motion because of all of this , i cannot lift over my head behind my back or even touch the top of my own head , i cannot lift more than a pound with the right hand ...and i am right handed .


----------



## linkan

Our weather is still in the high 80's and today we had a terrible storm , from what i saw on the news several people were killed in a stage collapse from the storm , we have trees down everywhere and power lines down all ove the place  we have no damage to our home though so we got lucky . My sister and i were driving home from the nieces birthday party when the storm hit , we missed it !! Everyone kept calling us telling us to pull over and wait it out but we didnt even see the first drop of rain till we got home , our Little sister lives way out in Brandenburg Ky. so it is an hour drive to her house .... we got lucky again there that we didnt run into that storm , 70 mile an hour winds and lots of lightning , when i got home the power was out but it came back on pretty quickly  
I stayed up ALL night to finish that little purse , i swear the universe stopped me from it all week , i worked on it from 6pm friday till 10 am saturday ....straight through !! but it is done and as soon as Lisa sends me the pictures i will post it  it is adorable if i say so myself , but i am biased LOL 
Hope everyone is doing well ! I am gonna crawl back into bed and stay there for a week !!!! 
~ Much Love ~


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. Just finished breakfast and it's past 11 am. Had a long lie in to recover from having the grandchildren stay Friday night. Spent yesterday up and down the stairs putting stuff away in my craft room. Going to renovate an old sewing machine table to put my electric one in. Have a good Sunday. Catch you all lter. Big hugs PurpleV
ps Anyone know when Grandma Susan is back?
pps Linkan please take it easy and look after your shoulder.


----------



## theyarnlady

Good morning all, Hope you all have a nice day.
Purple v, I can't beleive you are still so busy. Sounds like you are all most set in craft room. Now you are refinishing sewing cabinet. Where do you get all your energy from. I consider myself lucky just getting out of bed. 
Cold here today compared to what we have had lately in the 50's, had to close some of the windows as the breeze was alittle to cool. 
Look back at old post g.sue back the 14th or 15th,should be hearing from her soon. Can't wait to hear her tales of trip. 
Purple v I thought about you yesterday ,as I was looking at my tomatoes. They are an old fashion kind. They are called Brandywine. Now I know what you are thinking she is comparing me to a tomato, Ha but wait, these tomatoes are different, they come out red and guess what purple! It is time to start decorating the outside now too. Purple, ever where I can see it now. 
Don't know whats on the agenda for you all today, but hope it is full of fun. 
I for one have not decided how to waste this day,but am sure I will think of something.
Linken, annb, tammi,Krisann, and Kathleens daughter check in now so we know what is going on in your world. 
All try to stay out of trouble,and if not make sure to blame someone else.
pam


----------



## nanabanana

Going to work now, to give my old dears their tea! I'm only in my late 60's ha ha. Will catch up later. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Girls, girls, I'm here. Oh I have missed you each and everyone of you. I've just come through the door and had no sleep for about 36hrs but had to tell you all I was back. I've had a great time and I hope you are all well and not had any probs while I've been gone. I've got to read this post from 23rd of July so I could be popping in and out between bed and alive hahahaha. I'm sooooooooooo happy and my DH is sooooooooo well......I've brought some wool home hahaha and patterns. I'll speak with you all later. Love you....susan


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linkan I would DIE in that temperature!!! I'm better in our climate & we definately do not need ac. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> People are dying  An 18 yr. old boy died in our town after mowing and weed eating , he just graduated this year !!! He isnt the first  Its so sad , the best anyone can do is to STAY indoors ... Its supposed to get even hotter next Thursday & Friday  My poor ac is thumpin aeay as fast as it can and it cant keep up  We had rain today too for about 30 seconds ....
> I like to sleep with a blankie but i cant its just too much even at 77 & 75 degrees in here , My plants are struggling and my Roses are just non existent this year .
> I better try to go to sleep , its 3am and the little ones will be here in less than 4 hours ...
> Do i keep hearing right that your children are still in school over there PurpleV.?
> Ours are on Summer break till mid August , Ethan will be a freshman in high school this year  he grew up so quick , Jen is back from the boyfriends she was going to try to live there if her dog Ali would get along with his dog Daisy .... didnt happen , he attacked her  she didnt get hurt and he didnt either but it would have been kinda nice if it worked out she would be happy with the boyfriend and we would have been happy without the giant frickin dog destroying the house. . .
> I think the heat has made me a bit grumpy , time to shut up and lie down for sure ...
> Good "morning" everyone , I will check in again later ... Yarn lady .. please please stay out of this heat ! I know you guys are getting it just as bad there as we are here .
> I told my son he is grounded to the house ... it just breaks my heart that boy dying so young .. only 18 yrs. old and to have a heat stroke , they said that firemen were first on scene and that he died before he got to the hospital  My heart just fell when i heard about it .
> Ok i will leave you with a more upbeat thought though .. I taught my sister to knit last night and she picked it up right away .. i am so proud of her  I have her doing a simple weave washcloth for her first project and she completed the casting on herself after i showed her only once and she did the four rows of knit and was halfway through the 5th row of k3, p2,k2,p2,k2 repeat, k3  i cant wait to see her finished project , i am doing the same pattern so we can compare the two when they are done  I'm kinda proud too that i taught her to do it ... isnt that vain lol , oh well toot toot
Click to expand...

Linkan you made me giggle about your daughter's dog destroying the house...I have missed our little giggles on here. I know where your'e coming from with the heat. We were 103 one day and I couldn't stand it. I've been trying to get shade out there. How you all stand it I don't know. I wish we had a little of it here but somedays were just unbearable. At least here we can always put a cardigan or coat on. I was down to barely nothing on somedays and believe me that was not a pretty site for anyone's eyes. OMG...DH has just opened his flaming case in the middle of the lounge and dug into it until he found what he wanted. There's stuff all over!!!!! We shall see what happens here. !!!! I bought a winter's coat in Florida! beautiful it is, or was, he's packed it in his case for me and it's like a bloody dishcloth now....Oh it's so good to be home.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh I am so glad you are back we missed your stories. Can't wait to hear them all. Watch hubby, you know he is up to something when he starts to unpack,men don't do that.
A winter coat in Fla. Where was it that cold? Did you get any sun? You running around half naked,yea give those sunbirds something to think about. I remember once when a bunch of us gals went out after work,and were teasing some men about what they would do with out women. One man ,stood up and said women would not go to war. I of course being a smart--- said I could stop a war. I would strip down to my skin and stand up and say yohoo,they would laugh themselves to death, end of problem. Glad you and hubby are home safe.


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> well my blinds are up and looking good, lol also got the carpet and lino for kitchen and carpet for hall, all goin to be put down thurs morning and thats it all done, had a lovely meal at hotel for lunch we both had prawn cocktail to start with , then we had roast beef with all the trimmings, bit to much meat for me hubbie had that, then he had apple slice and fresh cream were i just had fresh fruit sald was gorgus. took a walk round town then came home. goin to chill out now and do nothing rest of day catch up with you all tomorrow. bye


Happy Anniversary Tammie. How many years? It was my son's and DIL when we were out there. 16 yrs. and DH was 65 on the same day. They got silly big badges and wore them all day. Everytime I looked at DS and DIL they were hand in hand and giggly all day.....God it did my head in.....I'm pleased they are happy. Son goes into hospital tomorrow for an injection into his disc. They are going to try this operation first with him but think he may end up with rods in his back if this doesn't work. He's in awful pain with it. He has a bulging disc. I'm a bit worried about him really. Also DH gets new tablets tomorrow. and they say there will be side effects...OOOh it's sooooo good to be home ( i'm beginning to think I've not been away). Maybe these side effects mean he'll be able to cook, tidy, and help a little bit??????..,He could start by shifting his freaking case..... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Ah Purple your in the homestretch
> We have had a bit of bad news here , My hubbys Uncle passed away yesterday .. He would have been 91 this coming Sunday, Ember was such a character , I will popp in here as i can the next few days will be family filled and Jen has the boyfriend here for the weekend too , oh... on that note , Im apparently NOT going to be a gramma anytime soon *whew ...
> Take care everyone talk to you all soon .


Sorry about your hubby's uncle Linkan. 91, was a good age wasn't it? :-(


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Purple your in the homestretch
> We have had a bit of bad news here , My hubbys Uncle passed away yesterday .. He would have been 91 this coming Sunday, Ember was such a character , I will popp in here as i can the next few days will be family filled and Jen has the boyfriend here for the weekend too , oh... on that note , Im apparently NOT going to be a gramma anytime soon *whew ...
> Take care everyone talk to you all soon .
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your hubby's uncle Linkan. 91, was a good age wasn't it? :-(
Click to expand...

GRAMMA SUSAN IT IS ABOUT TIME !!! I am afraid you cannot take another long vacation like that one unless you drive the 13 hours from florida up to Indiana to see me !! Its not allowed i tell you.. those are my conditions and two cents on that !

About the hubbys uncle .. yes 91 was a great year , The man was the oldest CDL driver in the U.S.  how awesome is that ! he drove a big ol dump truck and semi's and race cars on the side lol .
They say truck drivers know how to time arrival and departure times , he was taken away for his final resting on the same day he arrived  now thats some serious timing .

You have been so missed grammaS but we have tried to carry on without your wit and your stories .. i hope you had a really wonderful time  I feel you on the heat there though , it has finally cooled off here from the 100's to the low 90's   ... 
at night it has been getting down to high 60's low 70's so that is at least a relief .
You have so much to catch up on in here , but welcome back !


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone. Just finished breakfast and it's past 11 am. Had a long lie in to recover from having the grandchildren stay Friday night. Spent yesterday up and down the stairs putting stuff away in my craft room. Going to renovate an old sewing machine table to put my electric one in. Have a good Sunday. Catch you all lter. Big hugs PurpleV
> ps Anyone know when Grandma Susan is back?
> pps Linkan please take it easy and look after your shoulder.


Thanks Purple i am trying to .. its a bit better now than it was when the whole thing started , back before the joint replacement i could flinch or move my arm even a fraction of an inch and the bone in there would crack ,before she fixed me up with the prosthetic joint i had bone floating around where it was breaking off .. the rotator cuff just about cracked up into dust lol .. not fun .
But now i am only having to worry over muscle and i am sure you all know where i am coming from on that front .

I cant wait to see the end result of your sewing room , and as Yarnlady said i have no clue where you get the energy to do it .
I just turned 40 in March and its a good day for me to get outta bed too ! *whew you exhaust me ! lol  
I am going to start making a scarf today for my sisters Aunt in Law lol she wanted a sweater but changed her mind to a scarf , knitted ! LOL i think i am releaved in a way because i have yet to knit an adult sweater lol 
I dont have a picture still of the purse i made the niece, its my own stupid fault for forgetting to take my own picture before we left the house lol ... i came home sooooo tired and we had no power for about an hour after i got home so i took a nap and 6 hours later when i woke up lol it was back on .
I am supposed to go have a cookout with my daughter and her fiance's family :? 
with all the rain yesterday i am not sure i want to go out to the country with all the mosquito's and cook out  
but i will do it for her lol 
Love you all ... have a wonderful Sunday


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Linkan you made me giggle about your daughter's dog destroying the house...I have missed our little giggles on here. I know where your'e coming from with the heat. We were 103 one day and I couldn't stand it. I've been trying to get shade out there. How you all stand it I don't know. I wish we had a little of it here but somedays were just unbearable. At least here we can always put a cardigan or coat on. I was down to barely nothing on somedays and believe me that was not a pretty site for anyone's eyes. OMG...DH has just opened his flaming case in the middle of the lounge and dug into it until he found what he wanted. There's stuff all over!!!!! We shall see what happens here. !!!! *I bought a winter's coat in Florida!* beautiful it is, or was, he's packed it in his case for me and it's like a bloody dishcloth now....Oh it's so good to be home.


Where did you find a winters coat in Florida ! leave it to you GrammaS to go to a tropical location ... and in 100 degree weather you come back with a *winter* coat !   
YOU are TOO funny ... but thats why we love ya


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Girls, girls, I'm here. Oh I have missed you each and everyone of you. I've just come through the door and had no sleep for about 36hrs but had to tell you all I was back. I've had a great time and I hope you are all well and not had any probs while I've been gone. I've got to read this post from 23rd of July so I could be popping in and out between bed and alive hahahaha. I'm sooooooooooo happy and my DH is sooooooooo well......I've brought some wool home hahaha and patterns. I'll speak with you all later. Love you....susan


nice to see you back, glad you had a lovely time, catch up on some sleep or you wont be worth tuppence, will hear all bout your holiday soon


----------



## tammie52

omg i hit the button befor i had a chance to say take care grandma tammie


----------



## linkan

OMG !! i almost forgot to tell you guys ! My son went to my sewing circle with me and i taught *him* to knit too ! When our power was out befor i took my nap yesterday he came in my room grabbed a skein and some needles and went to the living room and sat there knitting while the power was out  Isnt that great ?! 

Good Morning Tammie


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> hi all
> been to docs and he said i have vertigo hes sending me for some tests as he thinks ive got somthing not serious tho goin on in my brain, but in mean time ive to stay away from certain spots in the apartment that i get the vertigo worse in, like beside the cooker windows and a corner of kitchen, strange i know but hey im happy to get it sorted, not been well today as ive been up all night with a ticky belly and the runs.just feel so run down so doc told me to go home drink flat coke and rest it will pass, any way hope all is well with you all just wanted to let you know i been to docs. have a nice day all. im goin back to sleep well they do say sleep is good for you, catch up tomorrow bye


Thank the lord you are going to get sorted Tammie. Just take care. :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well my blinds are up and looking good, lol also got the carpet and lino for kitchen and carpet for hall, all goin to be put down thurs morning and thats it all done, had a lovely meal at hotel for lunch we both had prawn cocktail to start with , then we had roast beef with all the trimmings, bit to much meat for me hubbie had that, then he had apple slice and fresh cream were i just had fresh fruit sald was gorgus. took a walk round town then came home. goin to chill out now and do nothing rest of day catch up with you all tomorrow. bye
> 
> 
> 
> thank you it was 4 yrs married on the 20th july.
> Happy Anniversary Tammie. How many years? It was my son's and DIL when we were out there. 16 yrs. and DH was 65 on the same day. They got silly big badges and wore them all day. Everytime I looked at DS and DIL they were hand in hand and giggly all day.....God it did my head in.....I'm pleased they are happy. Son goes into hospital tomorrow for an injection into his disc. They are going to try this operation first with him but think he may end up with rods in his back if this doesn't work. He's in awful pain with it. He has a bulging disc. I'm a bit worried about him really. Also DH gets new tablets tomorrow. and they say there will be side effects...OOOh it's sooooo good to be home ( i'm beginning to think I've not been away). Maybe these side effects mean he'll be able to cook, tidy, and help a little bit??????..,He could start by shifting his freaking case..... :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> goin to try and send pics hope it works lol


I can't download your pix /Tammie. Not to worry. You'll besat this. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

MargaretA said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. today's no better than yesterday hahahaha. I'm going slighlty crackers. Went to a carboot sale and it was pure rubbish, 60 miles we travelled, 60 flipping miles, I ask you, We aren't right in the head. I got absolutely nothing!Oh and yes, by the way, it's Peeeeeee-ing down. Have a nice day !!!! I'm going to have a coffee then FROG some more of my disastrous baby coat. His lordship can make the tea...For a change, It'll be omlettes, it's always b***** omlettes. He makes them nice hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posting above is from a few months ago, but I just saw it today and it gave me a chuckle. I love your postings and your self-effacing sense of humor. Keep it up. Thanks.
Click to expand...

ThaNKYOU mARGAREt, woops I'm typing in double case hahahaaha. I'm just catching up because I've been away for 3 weeks. It's nice to notice a few new names. This is a lovely little group, everyone's genuine and we have a lot of fun. I know you'll enjoy it. susan x :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> oooooooo ... I just heard thunder ! Maybe we will get a bit of rain today , of course we will the news said hot and dry lol


Thunder I hear you say? God I'm so sick of hearing thunder and lightening. We kept thinking it would cool down afterwards but it never did. We've been going for the last 25 yrs and never known it as hot as this time. We've gone all seasons. My heart really does go out to you :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> goin to kill my steve, sunday night he said we have to go out very early tomorrow morning meaning monday as we got a few things to do, and i want to go to the car place somthing to do with changing over address on his lincinse well when we got there 9 oclock it didnt open till 10, so we went and done the rest of the things we had to do then went back round 12ish, well it was packed and he said im not waiting in that line ill go home and phone them. told him you rushed me out this morning and after all this your goin to ring them in future any thing you have to do with car do it on you on i wont be goin with you.i could of had a wash out instead of being rushed out like that, he wasnt amused by that, got jess this morning so wont be doin a lot, hope you all have a nice day catch you later take care all.


TAMMIE DON'T BE SO GRUMPY HAHAHAHA. You are beginning to get like me.... I've just opened my case now and that's all over the floor too......I've got into my pjs and I'm dying to go to bed. I'm so jet lagged.....hahahaha do I sound rich eh? and a jet setter?


----------



## grandma susan

Purple you have a beautiful home and credit to you both for the work you've put in. susan x


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> Purple. Forgot to say how good your home looks, mine is far too untidy to share with you LOL


Oh mine too.......Honestly..........I pretend we are just taking wallpaper off the wall in the staircase to strangers. Our regulars know us better than that. hahaha. Oh come on, We are all different. This stuff that's STILL on my lounge floor from the cases will still be there tomorrow, Co s I'm going to bed soon. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Just finished breakfast and it's past 11 am. Had a long lie in to recover from having the grandchildren stay Friday night. Spent yesterday up and down the stairs putting stuff away in my craft room. Going to renovate an old sewing machine table to put my electric one in. Have a good Sunday. Catch you all lter. Big hugs PurpleV
> ps Anyone know when Grandma Susan is back?
> pps Linkan please take it easy and look after your shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Purple i am trying to .. its a bit better now than it was when the whole thing started , back before the joint replacement i could flinch or move my arm even a fraction of an inch and the bone in there would crack ,before she fixed me up with the prosthetic joint i had bone floating around where it was breaking off .. the rotator cuff just about cracked up into dust lol .. not fun .
> But now i am only having to worry over muscle and i am sure you all know where i am coming from on that front .
> 
> I cant wait to see the end result of your sewing room , and as Yarnlady said i have no clue where you get the energy to do it .
> I just turned 40 in March and its a good day for me to get outta bed too ! *whew you exhaust me ! lol
> I am going to start making a scarf today for my sisters Aunt in Law lol she wanted a sweater but changed her mind to a scarf , knitted ! LOL i think i am releaved in a way because i have yet to knit an adult sweater lol
> I dont have a picture still of the purse i made the niece, its my own stupid fault for forgetting to take my own picture before we left the house lol ... i came home sooooo tired and we had no power for about an hour after i got home so i took a nap and 6 hours later when i woke up lol it was back on .
> I am supposed to go have a cookout with my daughter and her fiance's family :?
> with all the rain yesterday i am not sure i want to go out to the country with all the mosquito's and cook out
> but i will do it for her lol
> Love you all ... have a wonderful Sunday
Click to expand...

Oh Linken, I hope you get some relief soon with your shoulder, Is it any cooler by you? We were in the 50's this morning could not beleive it. Having fall temps already. You take care now,and hope the cook out goes well. Pam


----------



## grandma susan

krisann said:


> hello all, today is no different it seems rain is here for a few more days,but we here in the uk so desperatley need it(hopefully it will kurb the rioters) i notice it always waits untill i peg washing out, then rains.grey day to day but the trees are swaying and the birds are singing.have a good day what ever you are doing


Nice to meet you Krisann :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Nana B, sons are 43 and 45, Told hubby that was his fathers day gift for the rest of his life. Told him to stay away from me in the month of June. The little buggers were born 2 years and 3 days apart. I too had to learn the hard way, what I did wrong :roll:


Pam, my son is 38. He was a Christmas eve baby, 11.35pm.....That's the day he was due. The midwife kept saying to me "Dont push, pant, try and hang on a little longer and you'll be the Christmas baby!!!" Can you believe it girls? Laid there, legs a kimbo and a 9lb 3.0z baby boy fighting his way into the world. I wasn't going to argue with him. Although I had a few choice replies for the midwife.... :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

Nanab, mean't to tell you a while ago I am in mid 60's. when I hit sixty decide I would go back the other way. It works for me. I am now 55, and still going.Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana B, sons are 43 and 45, Told hubby that was his fathers day gift for the rest of his life. Told him to stay away from me in the month of June. The little buggers were born 2 years and 3 days apart. I too had to learn the hard way, what I did wrong :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam, my son is 38. He was a Christmas eve baby, 11.35pm.....That's the day he was due. The midwife kept saying to me "Dont push, pant, try and hang on a little longer and you'll be the Christmas baby!!!" Can you believe it girls? Laid there, legs a kimbo and a 9lb 3.0z baby boy fighting his way into the world. I wasn't going to argue with him. Although I had a few choice replies for the midwife.... :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh you here I go again , wish bathroom was closer.


----------



## grandma susan

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Hi all
> new person and what a difference it's made in my life to go to this site and see beauty, creativity, friendship, intelligence and sharing, besides the chance to lift each other onwards and upwards, while creating tangible evidence of our love for others giving garments that make them warmer and look more beautiful, and we in turn feel ourselves to be a useful valued part of their lives as our arms enfold them in our care: the type of care that can go for decades as long as our joints are up to it.


Now Kathleen welcome to us! I've never quite seen it on the serious side you do. Already you have brought us intelligence and thought to our little post hahaha. Just come in, take your coat off and you'll soon be as daft as us. Enjoy yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linkan you made me giggle about your daughter's dog destroying the house...I have missed our little giggles on here. I know where your'e coming from with the heat. We were 103 one day and I couldn't stand it. I've been trying to get shade out there. How you all stand it I don't know. I wish we had a little of it here but somedays were just unbearable. At least here we can always put a cardigan or coat on. I was down to barely nothing on somedays and believe me that was not a pretty site for anyone's eyes. OMG...DH has just opened his flaming case in the middle of the lounge and dug into it until he found what he wanted. There's stuff all over!!!!! We shall see what happens here. !!!! *I bought a winter's coat in Florida!* beautiful it is, or was, he's packed it in his case for me and it's like a bloody dishcloth now....Oh it's so good to be home.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find a winters coat in Florida ! leave it to you GrammaS to go to a tropical location ... and in 100 degree weather you come back with a *winter* coat !
> YOU are TOO funny ... but thats why we love ya
Click to expand...

oyoyoyoyoyoy.....A NAUTICA Winter's coat from Burlington's (I think) and DH got one too hahahahaha. I knit dishcloths too and brought my bezzy friend one be ause she was taking the proverbial about me knitting dishcloths. susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening and a big special welcome back to Grandma Susan. We have all missed you, looking forward to hearing all about your holiday. Now get some sleep and take it easy.
Well I didn't do any work on the sewing machine table but I did check that my electric machine fits and it does. Spent today find, ironing and hanging curtains also worked out the pattern for my tiny bags to post as everyone wants me to either make them one or give the pattern. 
Linkan, glad your shoulder isn't too bad but still take it easy.
Pam, I like the idea of purple tomatoes. Mind you the red ones would go with my hair! How you doing?
Nanab, aren't you good making tea for old ladies.
Well I must get this pattern posted as I promised I would do it today. 
Have a good week everyone and stay well. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> Nanab, mean't to tell you a while ago I am in mid 60's. when I hit sixty decide I would go back the other way. It works for me. I am now 55, and still going.Pam


NanaB as usual I can not subtract, should say I will be 50 in a couple of months. I firgure the way I am going , I should be in diapers , in mid 20's and in the good old home with my kind of people alittle off center.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nanab, mean't to tell you a while ago I am in mid 60's. when I hit sixty decide I would go back the other way. It works for me. I am now 55, and still going.Pam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaB as usual I can not subtract, should say I will be 50 in a couple of months. I firgure the way I am going , I should be in diapers , in mid 20's and in the good old home with my kind of people alittle off center.
Click to expand...

I'm just staying at my shoe size - six and a half!


----------



## nanabanana

Well I'll just be my shoe size then 5 1/2!1 LOL :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Well I'll just be my shoe size then 5 1/2!1 LOL :thumbup:


Good for you. Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady

Thats not fair you two are cheating. Wouldn't help me any way still come out older size 9.


----------



## linkan

teeheehee ... yup your still older 7 1/2 here lol 
my Dad called my birthday this year my double 20 , i thought that sounded better than 40 HAHA .
oh well , really i am only as old as i feel right so i have the brain of a two year old and the body of a 90 year old !!! LMBO ! 
Starting the scarf but i have some really stupid questions ... 
ok they just make me feel stupid .. 
number 1 : If it tells me to Increase one stitch *in* first stitch does that mean i wrap the yarn around the needle twice before pulling it through ? In effect pulling two strands through ? 
What is the difference between stocking stitch and garter stitch ? i could prolly look that one up but i thought i would ask people who actually knit lol 
There is one part of this pattern that tells me to work from **to ** .... only problem is that nowhere in the pattern are there TWO sets of ** , that has me a bit confused . . Its not a hard pattern there are just a few things i am over thinking i guess .


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> teeheehee ... yup your still older 7 1/2 here lol
> my Dad called my birthday this year my double 20 , i thought that sounded better than 40 HAHA .
> oh well , really i am only as old as i feel right so i have the brain of a two year old and the body of a 90 year old !!! LMBO !
> Starting the scarf but i have some really stupid questions ...
> ok they just make me feel stupid ..
> number 1 : If it tells me to Increase one stitch *in* first stitch does that mean i wrap the yarn around the needle twice before pulling it through ? In effect pulling two strands through ?
> What is the difference between stocking stitch and garter stitch ? i could prolly look that one up but i thought i would ask people who actually knit lol
> There is one part of this pattern that tells me to work from **to ** .... only problem is that nowhere in the pattern are there TWO sets of ** , that has me a bit confused . . Its not a hard pattern there are just a few things i am over thinking i guess .


Ok i looked this up on youtube and got some answers ... some of it i knew and just needed to see it , some of it i said ...hmmmmmm.... 
so i got started and i am doing pretty good it looks like it is taking a good shape , i have never started a pattern with only one stitch before it is interesting  
i like the point lol 
i am such a knitting newbie lol ... please ladies laugh at me because i know i sound like such a goober sometimes  
i do *not* understand the ssk ... i know it is slip slip knit , but the glossary i have says to slip one at a time to the right needle and then to put them back on the left needle and knit them both from the back ???? :? why not just knit them both from the back to together to start with ? why do i have to put em on one then put em back then knit them together ?? did i read it wrong ? im gonna look that up too lol .
Good Night all .. I am gonna go to bed lol


----------



## linkan

Ok duh i get it *LOL*


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> Thats not fair you two are cheating. Wouldn't help me any way still come out older size 9.


I'mngoing to but in here and say - if you think they are cheating, cheat back. You have two feet, think of yourself as a twin: 9 divided by 2 makes you four and a half!!! Penguin xx


----------



## nanabanana

Penguin said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not fair you two are cheating. Wouldn't help me any way still come out older size 9.
> 
> 
> 
> I'mngoing to but in here and say - if you think they are cheating, cheat back. You have two feet, think of yourself as a twin: 9 divided by 2 makes you four and a half!!! Penguin xx
Click to expand...

PRICELESS Penquin!!!! Gosh that makes me under 3, the family agree!! Don't forget friends across the water your shoe sizes are different to the UK. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## PENGWIN

nanabanana said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not fair you two are cheating. Wouldn't help me any way still come out older size 9.
> 
> 
> 
> I'mngoing to but in here and say - if you think they are cheating, cheat back. You have two feet, think of yourself as a twin: 9 divided by 2 makes you four and a half!!! Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PRICELESS Penquin!!!! Gosh that makes me under 3, the family agree!! Don't forget friends across the water your shoe sizes are different to the UK. Ann :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Don't split hairs but take the best advantage. Penguin xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> There is one part of this pattern that tells me to work from **to ** .... only problem is that nowhere in the pattern are there TWO sets of ** , that has me a bit confused . . Its not a hard pattern there are just a few things i am over thinking i guess .


Sweetheart where the heck are you buying these patterns???????There SHOULD be 2 ** if it says there is. Throw the damn thing away and get another. I'll send you one if you want..... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Thats not fair you two are cheating. Wouldn't help me any way still come out older size 9.


Pam you've lost ME. I'm so jetlagged that I don't know what the heck your'e all talking about shoe sizes for?...what's it got to do with age? hahahaha. Dont try and explain love, it honestly will be wasted on me today. I'm 61. There you are... No cheating hahahahaha. My bowels are back in UK time now. I thought I'd just add that little bit.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning all at 3.10 PM!!!!. what a day so far. I got up at 11.30a.m. (not me at all) but I'd decided to sleep until I woke naturally. Friend knocked at 11.35 and talked to me and I NODDED! (tried to have cof and cig) she said Sue go back to bed. Well I had to go to clinic with DH. The findings are fabulous. They are booting his beta blockers this week. Sister at hosp (Cath) is so pleased with him. To think he was dying this time last year. We still have hurdles to get through but I KNOW we'll do it. Son has op at 3.30 so I'm on edge there. There's so many funny things happened on our hols that now and again I'll give you snippets but I don't want you all to get board with me. However I got to tell you about this House they gave us. We ordered a 4 bed Villa, Virgin, because they knew our circumstances through the year gave us a 5 bedroom "mansion". that's all we could call it. It had 5 bedrooms. 4 ensuite. 7 TV's if we had the time to watch them. A large kitchen, Large dining room, Large utility room, Large lounge, and the boys had another large lounge to themselves, and they thought they were great because it was their "appartment". It was beautiful girls. Such a luxury. Especially when DH and I live in a little cottage, 3 up and 2 down!!!!. How the other half live...And why not?And of course there was a pool. and a games room with snooker,darts and a TV in there too....I missed my KP though....I got DH to take me up to stitch and b****h to say hello after the heart clinic.... I went in arms open wide and shouted "Hello Y'all I'm home"....You can imagine the yelling that went on. "oh we've missed you" etc.etc. but before I got too much of a head swell my bezzy friend yells "you look knackered" Thanks to her I've come back down to earth....Well will look in later if I'm not off to bed again. Love you....Tammie hows the fainting?linkan purple penguin and all our new ones whom I haven't got my head round yet.....Life is wonderful.....Really.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello 4.45 now.... Just to let you know my husband said he'd make omelettes at 4.45 and put the pan on the stove.....His friend has landed and in the meantime DH has managed to burn a hole in my frying pan by leaving the pan on.......He's no good at tasking never mind multi tasking....The house stinks.....I wish I was up to going out for a meal hahahahah


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one part of this pattern that tells me to work from **to ** .... only problem is that nowhere in the pattern are there TWO sets of ** , that has me a bit confused . . Its not a hard pattern there are just a few things i am over thinking i guess .
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetheart where the heck are you buying these patterns???????There SHOULD be 2 ** if it says there is. Throw the damn thing away and get another. I'll send you one if you want..... :thumbup:
Click to expand...

HAHA I KNOW RIGHT ! ?  
okay i found the ** it is basically begin the pattern over though!! oh well my sister has asked me to make it for her Hubbys aunt , apparently she let her see her pattern book and she chose this one and Lisa is "letting" me make it LOL 
By all means send away though i am always up for something that makes sense to me


----------



## linkan

Penguin said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not fair you two are cheating. Wouldn't help me any way still come out older size 9.
> 
> 
> 
> I'mngoing to but in here and say - if you think they are cheating, cheat back. You have two feet, think of yourself as a twin: 9 divided by 2 makes you four and a half!!! Penguin xx
Click to expand...

heeheehee


----------



## linkan

OK .. here we go the purse that kept me up ALL night friday night lol


----------



## grandma susan

Purse is fabulous linkan......


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not fair you two are cheating. Wouldn't help me any way still come out older size 9.
> 
> 
> 
> Pam you've lost ME. I'm so jetlagged that I don't know what the heck your'e all talking about shoe sizes for?...what's it got to do with age? hahahaha. Dont try and explain love, it honestly will be wasted on me today. I'm 61. There you are... No cheating hahahahaha. My bowels are back in UK time now. I thought I'd just add that little bit.
Click to expand...

Hi Susan. It's my fault I said I act my shoe size and not my age which makes me 6 1/2. Hope you will soon be back on UK time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. Didn't make it here this morning. Hung some more curtains and stripped all the yucky varnish of my old sewing machine table. It took pretty well all day, although I did fit in a swim at lunch time. The table turned out to be a lovely rich colour. Going to let it dry and them just polish it up. I've then got to paint the metal legs black and go over the letters in gold paint. Linkan, love your little purse.
Susan, good to hear the news about your husband, hope he continues to inmprove.
Take care everyone. Big hugs, PiurpleV


----------



## maryrose

hi linkan, nice purse. is that knit or crochet?


----------



## theyarnlady

Penguin said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not fair you two are cheating. Wouldn't help me any way still come out older size 9.
> 
> 
> 
> I'mngoing to but in here and say - if you think they are cheating, cheat back. You have two feet, think of yourself as a twin: 9 divided by 2 makes you four and a half!!! Penguin xx
Click to expand...

Yea Penguin someone who knows how to cheat back. Love it, but if you see next reply, nanb has up the anti, and I know Purple v will be right behind her. Plus now Linken has checked in and I am still behind or is it ahead? Either way they all cheat. Just wait tell grandm sue gets on to it. They all cheat if you ask me. I just hate to lose. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not fair you two are cheating. Wouldn't help me any way still come out older size 9.
> 
> 
> 
> Pam you've lost ME. I'm so jetlagged that I don't know what the heck your'e all talking about shoe sizes for?...what's it got to do with age? hahahaha. Dont try and explain love, it honestly will be wasted on me today. I'm 61. There you are... No cheating hahahahaha. My bowels are back in UK time now. I thought I'd just add that little bit.
Click to expand...

I am so glad your bowels are back home, what would you do without them. It firgures, I lost again, you people always have to win. Yes I am a sore looser. Bet you don't know what that means. Not firmly fastened ( according to dictionary) now you know why am like I am. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> OK .. here we go the purse that kept me up ALL night friday night lol


You said your a newbe at knitting, well I think that purse is beautiful. Even if you cheat about age. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana B, sons are 43 and 45, Told hubby that was his fathers day gift for the rest of his life. Told him to stay away from me in the month of June. The little buggers were born 2 years and 3 days apart. I too had to learn the hard way, what I did wrong :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam, my son is 38. He was a Christmas eve baby, 11.35pm.....That's the day he was due. The midwife kept saying to me "Dont push, pant, try and hang on a little longer and you'll be the Christmas baby!!!" Can you believe it girls? Laid there, legs a kimbo and a 9lb 3.0z baby boy fighting his way into the world. I wasn't going to argue with him. Although I had a few choice replies for the midwife.... :roll:
Click to expand...

I would have grab that midwife by the neck and told her not to push while I was holding her neck. Some people just don't get it .or I would have said,you are about to be the christmas midwife.
:? :hunf:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all at 3.10 PM!!!!. what a day so far. I got up at 11.30a.m. (not me at all) but I'd decided to sleep until I woke naturally. Friend knocked at 11.35 and talked to me and I NODDED! (tried to have cof and cig) she said Sue go back to bed. Well I had to go to clinic with DH. The findings are fabulous. They are booting his beta blockers this week. Sister at hosp (Cath) is so pleased with him. To think he was dying this time last year. We still have hurdles to get through but I KNOW we'll do it. Son has op at 3.30 so I'm on edge there. There's so many funny things happened on our hols that now and again I'll give you snippets but I don't want you all to get board with me. However I got to tell you about this House they gave us. We ordered a 4 bed Villa, Virgin, because they knew our circumstances through the year gave us a 5 bedroom "mansion". that's all we could call it. It had 5 bedrooms. 4 ensuite. 7 TV's if we had the time to watch them. A large kitchen, Large dining room, Large utility room, Large lounge, and the boys had another large lounge to themselves, and they thought they were great because it was their "appartment". It was beautiful girls. Such a luxury. Especially when DH and I live in a little cottage, 3 up and 2 down!!!!. How the other half live...And why not?And of course there was a pool. and a games room with snooker,darts and a TV in there too....I missed my KP though....I got DH to take me up to stitch and b****h to say hello after the heart clinic.... I went in arms open wide and shouted "Hello Y'all I'm home"....You can imagine the yelling that went on. "oh we've missed you" etc.etc. but before I got too much of a head swell my bezzy friend yells "you look knackered" Thanks to her I've come back down to earth....Well will look in later if I'm not off to bed again. Love you....Tammie hows the fainting?linkan purple penguin and all our new ones whom I haven't got my head round yet.....Life is wonderful.....Really.


I am so glad to hear hubby is doing better. Also hope son is going to be o.k. and be in less pain with his back.

and what did you think the beezy friend would say, honestly it is the stitch and" -----", it was her turn.


----------



## theyarnlady

Listen you are not going to believe this, I am now a fashion forward dame. Lost some weight lately. So I put my jeans on,and guess what they fall down to below my back half. I"ll show those teens how to wear their pants down to their knees. I am right up there with them which reminds me I have to get some new panties. Have to stay in style ya know. 
So hubby see me hiking up the jeans and just spoils my fashion moment and say get a belt. Why didn't I think of that. 
Hubby just in to tell me our anniverary is Wed. Of course I don't beleive him,as neither one of us gets the day right. Evertime we have to tell someone what day we were married we both get it wrong, but do know it is in August. Son's will let us know they always know. 
Tammi has not weighed in on the shoe age thing, maybe things are looking up for me?
Well have to go know and rejust the head marbles have moved to the back again. Ladies remember this to shall pass, I mean me of course.
Nite nite and don't let the bed bugs bite. ( I'm serious it was on the news to night those little buggers are on the move) No I am not drinking :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Didn't make it here this morning. Hung some more curtains and stripped all the yucky varnish of my old sewing machine table. It took pretty well all day, although I did fit in a swim at lunch time. The table turned out to be a lovely rich colour. Going to let it dry and them just polish it up. I've then got to paint the metal legs black and go over the letters in gold paint. Linkan, love your little purse.
> Susan, good to hear the news about your husband, hope he continues to inmprove.
> Take care everyone. Big hugs, PiurpleV


 purple v you are almost done, o.k. after the legs and the paint. I bet is going to be lovely. Do you think you would have time to come over here and help me with my room now? Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Tammi, hope you are o.k. havn't heard from you for a while. Pam


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK .. here we go the purse that kept me up ALL night friday night lol
> 
> 
> 
> You said your a newbe at knitting, well I think that purse is beautiful. Even if you cheat about age. :roll:
Click to expand...

I am a knitting newbie , the purse is crochet lol  
Thanks for the compliments everyone , it was basically easy to do , i just never give myself enough time to meat all these birthday deadlines :? and i just remembered my sisters birthday is the 27th and i haven't started hers yet  I will get it done though lol


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Purse is fabulous linkan......


Thanks , I added the fun fur to match the fingerless gloves my sister made her ... the ends wouldnt quite match up for her so we came up with fun fur to hide it LOL shhhhhh ... dont tell her i squealed ! the patternis by Carol Ballard @Cobbler's Cabin .. It's the Vintage style drawstring bag  It was a free pattern but it is one of the do not print do not sell patterns , i made and gifted , and gave credit due to the designer of course because it is a cute little thing


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Listen you are not going to believe this, I am now a fashion forward dame. Lost some weight lately. So I put my jeans on,and guess what they fall down to below my back half. I"ll show those teens how to wear their pants down to their knees. I am right up there with them which reminds me I have to get some new panties. Have to stay in style ya know.
> So hubby see me hiking up the jeans and just spoils my fashion moment and say get a belt. Why didn't I think of that.
> Hubby just in to tell me our anniverary is Wed. Of course I don't beleive him,as neither one of us gets the day right. Evertime we have to tell someone what day we were married we both get it wrong, but do know it is in August. Son's will let us know they always know.
> Tammi has not weighed in on the shoe age thing, maybe things are looking up for me?
> Well have to go know and rejust the head marbles have moved to the back again. Ladies remember this to shall pass, I mean me of course.
> Nite nite and don't let the bed bugs bite. ( I'm serious it was on the news to night those little buggers are on the move) No I am not drinking :shock:


OO you are so funny hahahaha. You make me giggle to myself in the chair. My DH thinks I'm nuts....What do I care? Thats what I like about this post. Where else can you get a laugh for free at 8 in the morning? Now Then....Your weight....A great big luv from me you are doing so very well. I have but one thing to say to you, PLEASE don't wear your pants on your little botty....I wanted to hitch them up on the young ones out there..hahahaha. Seriously, the lady did good. If you are happy to lose weight I'm pleased for you. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning to you one and all. What a beautiful, dull, grey and drizzly day it is!!! I really must get some work done today, but I DO have to go to over 60's and find out who's died etc....Something will have happened....DS had his little op with the injection last night, he was drowsy. Consultant says he should feel it kick in,(no pun intended) by the weekend, He'll feel numbness for a couple of days now.I wanted to cuddle that kid of mine. I hope this works for him and he doesn't have to have the big op. Fingers crossed. How are you all today? Did I tell you I got yarn, needles and patterns when I was away? I've got some sock yarn and I'm going to have a try at that. Plus I got some for an afghan...I've never had an afghan....So I'm going to HAVE an afghan....I was reading some of the patterns in usa and I think they make knitting hard work..Don't get me wrong, I'm not putting usa down, but our patterns seem to be written so much easier. Unless it's just use on my part.I just felt as though they went the hard way round to get to the finish. Never mind.. It didn't stop me buying what I wanted. I'll convert things a little I think..Tammie where are you?I'm going now. I feel more like ME today.Happy anniversary yarnlady.I'll pop back later, Have a great day Susan x Forgot to tell you that the sewerage men have gone....


----------



## tammie52

morning all
grandma do you mean were do i live? im i belfast. fingers crossed for ds will be thinking of him 


yarnlady happy anniversary 
think im goiun to be on line all day got a nice pattern of here last night for a crochet bowl. stupid me didnt bookmark it and now i cnt find were it is, wouldnt mind but ive already started it and would really like to do it, making chicken/mushroom pie, well as steve said last night i will put all the ingredients on workcounter for him coming in to help me as im not allowed near cooker. its a bloody nusinace as i am not used to waiting for hubbie to come home to help me with things like that. but as he said i cnt take any chances getting dizzy and may be falling with a hot pan/pot in my hand, rain here and i think its goin to stay around a while, miss grandkids there in oxford vistin there other grandparents will be home sat tho, have a nice day all goin to put washing in dryer at least i dont need hubbie to help with that lol bye all take care


----------



## linkan

Hello everyone , GrammaS hope your son is well Will say a prayer for him to have the easy road  
I am pulling my hair out , i have never done a pattern that asks you to go half on straight needles and half on circular ones and i am quite certain i aint doin it right !! i had to back track once already and i am not sure i did it right either , will probably have to start the whole thing over :.( and i dont wanna  
I think you are right gramma susan they make them way more difficult than they have to be ... i have worked many patterns where i thought the same thing , why did they have to say it like that why not just go here do this ? grr double grrr .
oh well its a pretty nice day today only 87 degrees  
Today is the first day of school , Ethan is a freshman in high school this year  i of course got him standing on the porch if i can get my phone to send it i will post for you all , he is such a handsome one , and growing so much , of course everyone is taller than i am , but he is almost taller than his father now  its too quick i am not ready for my babies to be grown  
*sniffle *sigh 
Have a good morning everyone i am going to research how to fix this blasted scarf and then im gonna go pinch the crap outta my sister for getting me into making this dang thing , *whew i think i need my ice tea and a smoke and i will be a bit more sorted out LOL 
Love to everyone .Happy Anniversay Yarnlady


----------



## grandma susan

Linkan...Have a ciggy, and a cuppa and fling that flipping pattern..... :thumbup: I know how you feel about your son. My GS2 has just gone 11 and starts senior school in September and you know,he's a baby, oh yes, just a baby..(well, when his mam's there! and he tries to get his brother into trouble) say no more....I had him sussed don't you worry hahahaha. I haven't looked at my knitting since I came home. I've got that many projects and ended up with 3 orders in Florida from the family!!!! Like I had nothing to do all day but knit...(they know I'm a lazy devil). I've been to my over 60's this afternoon and there by hangs another tale. I shall come back on later after dinner maybe or maybe I might go to bed hahaha. Speak soon. Have you had your ciggy yet? I'm going for one now. Oh by the way. It was an 8hr flite and by the time we check in 3 hrs before in UK and get through customs at Florida, then we are talking about 14 -15 hrs without a ciggy. Well if you'd seen me you'd have been creased with laughter. I had a nicotine patch on my arm and my DIL's mum gave me an inhalor with a nicotine capsule to use when I needed a ciggy. All I can say is I enjoyed the flite. I was high as a kite on nicotine.DH was not amused ..hahahaha. Speak to you all later bye.. :lol:


----------



## nanabanana

Hi all, spent ages giving you an up to date thing on my activities, blesssed thing wouldn't let me in!!! See what happens now :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

g susan, want you to know,it was not a diet I would recommend to anyone,and did not want to lose that much. Will leave it at that.


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purse is fabulous linkan......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks , I added the fun fur to match the fingerless gloves my sister made her ... the ends wouldnt quite match up for her so we came up with fun fur to hide it LOL shhhhhh ... dont tell her i squealed ! the patternis by Carol Ballard @Cobbler's Cabin .. It's the Vintage style drawstring bag  It was a free pattern but it is one of the do not print do not sell patterns , i made and gifted , and gave credit due to the designer of course because it is a cute little thing
Click to expand...

Linkan, you only have to give name of designer if you make them to sell,or print pattern out to share or use as your own to share with others, and then only if you ask designer if you can do that. You have ever right to make it for yourself, or make for family. The reason I know this is I have copyrights on my carvings.. Plus if she copyed a vintage pattern she is not the soul owner of it unless it wasn't copyrighted. So you go girl and don't worry about it. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> grandma do you mean were do i live? im i belfast. fingers crossed for ds will be thinking of him
> 
> yarnlady happy anniversary
> think im goiun to be on line all day got a nice pattern of here last night for a crochet bowl. stupid me didnt bookmark it and now i cnt find were it is, wouldnt mind but ive already started it and would really like to do it, making chicken/mushroom pie, well as steve said last night i will put all the ingredients on workcounter for him coming in to help me as im not allowed near cooker. its a bloody nusinace as i am not used to waiting for hubbie to come home to help me with things like that. but as he said i cnt take any chances getting dizzy and may be falling with a hot pan/pot in my hand, rain here and i think its goin to stay around a while, miss grandkids there in oxford vistin there other grandparents will be home sat tho, have a nice day all goin to put washing in dryer at least i dont need hubbie to help with that lol bye all take care


Tammi it sounds like you have not gotten things sorted out yet with virtigo . When do you go back to doctors? Hubby is right let him take care of you for a while,you took care of him all these years. Just hope you get help soon. Take care now. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Linkan...Have a ciggy, and a cuppa and fling that flipping pattern..... :thumbup: I know how you feel about your son. My GS2 has just gone 11 and starts senior school in September and you know,he's a baby, oh yes, just a baby..(well, when his mam's there! and he tries to get his brother into trouble) say no more....I had him sussed don't you worry hahahaha. I haven't looked at my knitting since I came home. I've got that many projects and ended up with 3 orders in Florida from the family!!!! Like I had nothing to do all day but knit...(they know I'm a lazy devil). I've been to my over 60's this afternoon and there by hangs another tale. I shall come back on later after dinner maybe or maybe I might go to bed hahaha. Speak soon. Have you had your ciggy yet? I'm going for one now. Oh by the way. It was an 8hr flite and by the time we check in 3 hrs before in UK and get through customs at Florida, then we are talking about 14 -15 hrs without a ciggy. Well if you'd seen me you'd have been creased with laughter. I had a nicotine patch on my arm and my DIL's mum gave me an inhalor with a nicotine capsule to use when I needed a ciggy. All I can say is I enjoyed the flite. I was high as a kite on nicotine.DH was not amused ..hahahaha. Speak to you all later bye.. :lol:


 I like how you went prepared, that had to be a killer, having a nic fit, and then getting high on the patch. Would have loved to see that one. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Linken and gSusan agree with you two about patterns in this country. It's like they live to confuse us. I hate when I can't get it right and have to google designer name,or pattern then find they have left something out or made a mistake,and put correction on line. Plus it is almost like they make it so confusing,just simplify the darn thing. Like Linken said keep it simple.


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hi all, spent ages giving you an up to date thing on my activities, blesssed thing wouldn't let me in!!! See what happens now :thumbup:


Oh nanb, can't stop laughing, you did all that work,and nothing, I have done that so many times I can't count them. So what have you been up to? :lol: sorry couldn't resist. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Linken and gSusan, know the feeling, cried when 1 and 2 son started kindergarten, cried when they entered their teens, only because by then I knew what was coming,you know how teens are. Both most of all cried when they left home.House was so empty,no more laughter,their friends living here. Son #2 said to me mom why are you crying I'll still be coming home. Told him it would never be the same, and it wasn't they where grown men. Still have the laughs ect. But missed the sounds, and the I love you mom, what to eat, and can so and so stay over for a while.I swear sometimes their friends lived here more then they did at home.Besides that you two have tender hearts and there is nothing wrong with that. Gsusan am glad to hear son is getting better, maybe he won't need surgery. Hope that is the case,we just don't want to see are children hurt or in pain do we. Pam


----------



## nanabanana

Hi Pam, you can laugh!! My language was a bit hot!! Never mind.Kinross show was good, 9 out of 10 for my mobile, happy with that. Cake only got 7 1/2, will post photo's soon.Tracey my daughter slipped when we were hillwalking yesterday, went toA&E' Her head hit a rock, they"glued" the wound,she is,thank God OK today. It's now rain again. Hugs to all who reads this, I hope all is getting better with everyone's ailments, including of course family. Good you are back with us GranmaSue, we missed you. Take care everyone. Think that's all my news for now. Back to the crochet. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Ann I'm sorry for Tracey. Thank goodness she's OK. That could have been so nasty. who's a clever lady then? Well Done you with your competition. Love Susan x


----------



## grandma susan

OK you lot let me tell you about the over 60's. Weather you want to hear it or not. I went in and everybody said Hi and they'd missed me, (that's a lie 'cos I know some of them's not my cup of tea). Anyway I digress. The news is that one lady has stopped coming because her daughter has pinched the Bingo money in the tin from the social club down the street....(I don't go to the club, because I don't drink etc and I'd rather knit)Anyway someone shouted on the accumulator for £160. and when they opened the tin it wasn't there hahaha... Honest to goodness it's all going on here. She admitted taking the cash and she was sacked. Well not only did that happen but the woman's daughter had also been sacked from somewhere else for taking £400. from her employer 4wks ago!!!The tale is that this little old woman who comes to over 60's is so ashamed she doesn't want to face us. Now, that's sad. It's such a shame and besides I think she should come back to us and at least we'll find out just what's gone on. Well I shouted today and won £5. and a pkt of breakaway biscuits. Life just gets better doesn't it? When I shouted on the line (for £1) the caller told my friend to tell me to shout louder!!!!ME!!!!I've never been known to be quiet."Oh" says me, "just you wait"hahaha. So after a few games I thought I'm never going to shout here so the line was won and we went on for the full house. After another dozen numbers or so I SHOUTED "IS THIS FOR A LINE OR A FULL HOUSE" OOOOOOOOOOOO you'd think world wa 3 had broken out... It's a full house ! "Oh sorry" says me, "I'd have been up if it had been a line!", Well, the four of us on our table set off giggling as we do. Nope they weren't pleased. Then this little old biddy went off in the middle of a game to the toilet so we all had to wait for her to come back..She was gone so long my pal says "I'll run her book", and still this biddy didn't come back. Eventually she did of course, but it were a good 15mins. Anyway...NEXT WEEK we are going on another trip to Scarborough, for fish and chips and ice cream. God give me the will to live. It looks like my bezzy friend won't be able to come. So I might just let my DH come and keep me company. Well, there's no way I'm walking round Scarbrough with a load of pensioners. I'm off for a shower now, owing to the fact I need one desperitely. Off to the solicitors tomorrow, we just need a little advise, nothing major. Have a wonderful evening. love you all. Susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all. Ouch, my arms ache. I spent all morning polishing the wood on my sewing machine stand and then the afternoon wire brushing and undercoating the metal base. It's starting to look good. Just the top coat on the metal and then the gold paint on the lettering. I'll need a steady hand for that.
We're going bowling again tomorrow with the grandchildren, do you think they'll let me use the stand for the bowl?
Ann, I hope your daughter is ok.
Glad you're back Susan sounds like the over 60s after as mad as ever.
Tammie, what are they going to do about your vertigo?
Happy anniversary Pam, whenever it is!
Linkan good luck with your knitting, take a few deep breathes before you start and don't rush it.
To everyone hope all is well with you. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all. Ouch, my arms ache. I spent all morning polishing the wood on my sewing machine stand and then the afternoon wire brushing and undercoating the metal base. It's starting to look good. Just the top coat on the metal and then the gold paint on the lettering. I'll need a steady hand for that.
> We're going bowling again tomorrow with the grandchildren, do you think they'll let me use the stand for the bowl?
> Ann, I hope your daughter is ok.
> Glad you're back Susan sounds like the over 60s after as mad as ever.
> Tammie, what are they going to do about your vertigo?
> Happy anniversary Pam, whenever it is!
> Linkan good luck with your knitting, take a few deep breathes before you start and don't rush it.
> To everyone hope all is well with you. Hugs PurpleV


doc said he will write a letter to a guy in the hospital for them to have a look at me, he thinks its a inbalance in the left part of my brain, he also said somthing bout scans, but if im right in waiting on letter for a appointment ill be here this time next yr, im waiting from early may to get an appointment for the pain relief clinic for my back and it still aint come. so im not holding my breath that i will get the vertigo sorted this side of xmass lol, but we all live in hope


----------



## krisann

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. Ouch, my arms ache. I spent all morning polishing the wood on my sewing machine stand and then the afternoon wire brushing and undercoating the metal base. It's starting to look good. Just the top coat on the metal and then the gold paint on the lettering. I'll need a steady hand for that.
> We're going bowling again tomorrow with the grandchildren, do you think they'll let me use the stand for the bowl?
> Ann, I hope your daughter is ok.
> Glad you're back Susan sounds like the over 60s after as mad as ever.
> Tammie, what are they going to do about your vertigo?
> Happy anniversary Pam, whenever it is!
> Linkan good luck with your knitting, take a few deep breathes before you start and don't rush it.
> To everyone hope all is well with you. Hugs PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> doc said he will write a letter to a guy in the hospital for them to have a look at me, he thinks its a inbalance in the left part of my brain, he also said somthing bout scans, but if im right in waiting on letter for a appointment ill be here this time next yr, im waiting from early may to get an appointment for the pain relief clinic for my back and it still aint come. so im not holding my breath that i will get the vertigo sorted this side of xmass lol, but we all live in hope
Click to expand...

hi tammy,hope you get your appointment soon,nothing worse than vertigo do you get queesy with yours?my mum gets it she is in her late 80's unfortunatley she is prone to falls with hers.look after yourself.


----------



## krisann

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all. Ouch, my arms ache. I spent all morning polishing the wood on my sewing machine stand and then the afternoon wire brushing and undercoating the metal base. It's starting to look good. Just the top coat on the metal and then the gold paint on the lettering. I'll need a steady hand for that.
> We're going bowling again tomorrow with the grandchildren, do you think they'll let me use the stand for the bowl?
> Ann, I hope your daughter is ok.
> Glad you're back Susan sounds like the over 60s after as mad as ever.
> Tammie, what are they going to do about your vertigo?
> Happy anniversary Pam, whenever it is!
> Linkan good luck with your knitting, take a few deep breathes before you start and don't rush it.
> To everyone hope all is well with you. Hugs PurpleV


purple v you are always so busy,would you like to come do all my polishing and gardening?I can feed you with thoes american pancakes,hubby downloaded receipe from here spent the weekend in pancake heaven.hugs to you krisann.


----------



## krisann

hi grandma susan you have made me laugh so much,thank you, you should write a comedy show for tv,You are such a laugh,i can just picture the bingo hall,dont some people take the game soooooooo seriously.happy bingoing kkrisann.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all from a cool but sunny NE UK. Sorry to hear you are no better Tammie. I know it seems like a long time to wait to see the top guy but look at it this way, You don't need to go near the oven until you see him. (only joking). Seriously Tammie, I'm sure everything will be sorted. PurpleV you put me to shame with your energy. Do you ever take a rest? My Bezzy pal is like you. She's 70 in January and there's no holding her back. she wears me out. We are going out for lunch tomorrow and to catch up on each others news over the last few weeks. God, we've missed each other. I must remember my Tenna! My other friend was flying to Spain last night but she's not text me to say she's there yet. She didn't want to go!!(She never does). Her husband (a few years ago) booked a suprise holiday in Budhapest (oops)for her. She refused to go! She didn't want to! SO, he had to cancel and he lost £1000. for deposit. She's flipping crackers. The nearest suprise I get is to go to B and Q (home depot) on the way home from grocery shopping!!! Or if he's really feeling generous I can buy HIM a coffee at Costa's at a nearby retail park. hahaha. Never mind, enough for one morning. I'm going to hang the laundry out now. See you all in a while.Susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all. It's grey and not very hot here in Surrey. My husband has been moaning about the weather for days. I told him well this is the UK.
Arms less achy this morning, so we'll see how we cope with the bowling. Trouble is I like to win, well at least beat my son in law!
Tammie, I've been waiting for a hospital appointment for ages. At least it's nothing too serious.
Krisann, the offer of pancakes sounds good. I never got round to making them. Perhaps when I've finished decorating.
Susan, I agree you should write a comedy play for the tv.
Just booked a trampolining party for my grandson and he says I can have a go. Guess I'll need a whole pack of tennas.
Actually managed to do a bit of knitting last night, but I should have time tomorrow as my husband has a hospital appointment and will be there for 2 hours and I am going with him so I will take my knitting. It will be nice to have time tyo sit and knit.
Have a good day everyone off to limber up for the bowling.
Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon, well I hope it is where you are. It is pouring with rain here which matches my mood exactly. I am not ill, I am not in pain,m but I am so depressed. The reason for this acute depression is ....... I lost a bowling. Even my 3 year old grand daughter beat me. I was so depressed by loosing that I just had to have a goats cheese and caramelized onion pizza followed by sticky toffe pancakes and ice cream! To make it worse everyone ganged up against me when I decided that as it was a Wednesday the one with the lowest score is the winner. Is there no justice in the world. Obviously not. Guess I will just have to have some wine and chocolate until I recover. Far too depressee to write any more. Now where's that bottle opener. Pathetic hugs from a crest fallen PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

I take back what I said about DH yesterday....TODAY he asked me if I wanted to go out for lunch! Well, is the pope german????Course I did. Wait for it. We walked along the prom at our nearby beach (5 miles away)and he bought me a carton of chips (fries)with salt and vinegar on. NOT a fish,just chips..£1.40 worth of chips...THEN he had no money to pay so I had to!!!! Remind me why I'm here girls????????hahahaha.Everything's ok at solicitors, no probs. DS says he has a funny tingling feeling (is that too much info for a mammy?) in his back today, instead of a shooting pain. Maybe the injection is working? Oh I do hope so. Spoke to DIL this morning and her cases are all unpacked now....She does well with that awful fybromyalgia,isn't that what you have purple? My heart goes out to her somedays. She can't bear to be touched. I'm going for a cuppa now but I just had to tell you about my meal....Might speak later, might not....love ya'll


----------



## nanabanana

Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I take back what I said about DH yesterday....TODAY he asked me if I wanted to go out for lunch! Well, is the pope german????Course I did. Wait for it. We walked along the prom at our nearby beach (5 miles away)and he bought me a carton of chips (fries)with salt and vinegar on. NOT a fish,just chips..£1.40 worth of chips...THEN he had no money to pay so I had to!!!! Remind me why I'm here girls????????hahahaha.Everything's ok at solicitors, no probs. DS says he has a funny tingling feeling (is that too much info for a mammy?) in his back today, instead of a shooting pain. Maybe the injection is working? Oh I do hope so. Spoke to DIL this morning and her cases are all unpacked now....She does well with that awful fybromyalgia,isn't that what you have purple? My heart goes out to her somedays. She can't bear to be touched. I'm going for a cuppa now but I just had to tell you about my meal....Might speak later, might not....love ya'll


Ooooh fibromyalgia is nothing compared to not winning at bowling!


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx


Thanks Ann. Maybe another glass of wine or 2 or 3 and I might feel a little better. PV x


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Linkan...Have a ciggy, and a cuppa and fling that flipping pattern..... :thumbup: I know how you feel about your son. My GS2 has just gone 11 and starts senior school in September and you know,he's a baby, oh yes, just a baby..(well, when his mam's there! and he tries to get his brother into trouble) say no more....I had him sussed don't you worry hahahaha. I haven't looked at my knitting since I came home. I've got that many projects and ended up with 3 orders in Florida from the family!!!! Like I had nothing to do all day but knit...(they know I'm a lazy devil). I've been to my over 60's this afternoon and there by hangs another tale. I shall come back on later after dinner maybe or maybe I might go to bed hahaha. Speak soon. Have you had your ciggy yet? I'm going for one now. Oh by the way. It was an 8hr flite and by the time we check in 3 hrs before in UK and get through customs at Florida, then we are talking about 14 -15 hrs without a ciggy. Well if you'd seen me you'd have been creased with laughter. I had a nicotine patch on my arm and my DIL's mum gave me an inhalor with a nicotine capsule to use when I needed a ciggy. All I can say is I enjoyed the flite. I was high as a kite on nicotine.DH was not amused ..hahahaha. Speak to you all later bye.. :lol:


and this is why i drive , lol , i go through something like that on holidays since my DH and i are the only smokers in the family so Thanksgiving and Christmas are non-smoking holidays .. from the moment we hit the door whomevers house we have to go to , for however many hours .. and there is no going outside for one ... my daddy would tan my hide !!! LOL  at 67 he could still do it too !!


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Linken and gSusan, know the feeling, cried when 1 and 2 son started kindergarten, cried when they entered their teens, only because by then I knew what was coming,you know how teens are. Both most of all cried when they left home.House was so empty,no more laughter,their friends living here. Son #2 said to me mom why are you crying I'll still be coming home. Told him it would never be the same, and it wasn't they where grown men. Still have the laughs ect. But missed the sounds, and the I love you mom, what to eat, and can so and so stay over for a while.I swear sometimes their friends lived here more then they did at home.Besides that you two have tender hearts and there is nothing wrong with that. Gsusan am glad to hear son is getting better, maybe he won't need surgery. Hope that is the case,we just don't want to see are children hurt or in pain do we. Pam


OH YES i cried at his first day of Kindergarten , and i am proud to say i didnt cry (much) his first day of high school , but i tell ya ladies this one is an absolute angel to me and anyone who knows him .. he is just the sweetest little man , he would give his shirt off his back to someone kinda boy , and a gentlemen to the girls  He goes next door and looks after the couple who live there , they are in thier 90's and he mows for them and every once in awhile just goes and asks how they are doing , he looks out for me like he is grown and he is only 14 .. when i had my surgeries he would bring me tea every morning before school and food after school . . he helps clean up around the house ! And when he decides to go off to college i will break down and be in a funk for weeks !!!


----------



## linkan

Ok i missed alot on here..
Purple i hope it is not serious and that your DHubby is okay ?  Take it easy before you go jumping on a trampoline , Do you guys get Funny home videos there? If so there is a whole section of trampoline incidents to change your mind lol 
Love to you and yours , cheer up hope the chocolate and wine helped with the bowling loss  
GrammaS .. THE adventures you go on take the cake !! I dont know how you get into it so much but we definitely missed your adventures on here  
Tammie .. Just relax and let your sweetheart take care of you for a change , I know ,my hubby has gotten great at laundry .. if i could just get him to fold the towels the right way !! He just wont get it ! 
And he has been doing the dishes too  
Can you use a crockpot or slow cooker ? If it is not in the part of the kitchen that makes you hit the floor ? It sucks when they take over everything you normally do right , but its awesome when they try  
nanab the same thing with the computer just happened to me a minute ago and i had to start this all over lol .. 
What are you crocheting now? 
yarnlady hope you and the DHubby had a good time the other day ? 
I figured out my problem with that darn scarf pattern .. me !! lol 
I read the pattern right i just "interpreted" it wrong , i will take the blame on this one because it is too funny how i made my mistake .. its absolutely embarressing ..
here goes i will try to explain , know that i figured out my mistake and was knitting away on the monster till the early hours of the morning .. 
K1 , yf , sl st to circular needle yb ... repeat 12 times . 
sound simple right ?? 
my sleep deprived medicated brain did this all the way to the end of the row and then attempted to do it "12 more times" ..... 
repeating it to the end of the row *was* the 12 more times *sigh 
such a stupid mistake , but i told you i am a knitting newbie  
Ok LOVE to everyone ... gonna finish this thing as much as i can today


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx


Yes, Ann, it's usually cod. We have to order haddock if we want it and it's a bit more expensive. Those darn chips have been rifting up since I was on here last hahahaha :thumbup: How much is a fish supper up there? ours is app.£5. Oh I love scraps too. what do you call them? and tell me HONESTLY do they really fry mars bars and if so have you ever had one? :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ann. Maybe another glass of wine or 2 or 3 and I might feel a little better. PV x
Click to expand...

Fill your boots girl


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ann. Maybe another glass of wine or 2 or 3 and I might feel a little better. PV x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fill your boots girl
Click to expand...

What a good idea. Should I do that before or after bowling?


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ann, it's usually cod. We have to order haddock if we want it and it's a bit more expensive. Those darn chips have been rifting up since I was on here last hahahaha :thumbup: How much is a fish supper up there? ours is app.£5. Oh I love scraps too. what do you call them? and tell me HONESTLY do they really fry mars bars and if so have you ever had one? :roll:
Click to expand...

Yes they do fry mars bars, & no I have no intention of eating one, they're fine as they are. £5 approx is the norm, but we heve one in a village close by that charges £4,it's huge, 2 fish & loads of chips, it's enough for the two of us' so a really cheap meal, thy're very busy. The best ones in Fife is at Anstruther, on the coast, well over a fiver tho, but they really are good. I used to be able to navigate around Britain by chip shops, we've pretty always lived away from Cornwall & Wales, so lots of travelling. Love them, one of my favourite meals YUMMY. I'm crocheting a beanie now. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

I've finished GS1's Beanie hat! It just needs stitiching up but my eyes are tired, and it's brown crepe, so I'll do it in the morning. You'd be proud of me today I actually ironed for half an hour..I DID...I timed myself. I'm adamant I'm going to get this pile down. SO If I iron for 30 mins a day (watching Judge Judy) and taking into account fresh laundry added, I should reach the bottom of the basket by May 2012 !. (You all think I jest) ( I don't)hahaha. I think I'm going to have an early night and watch my TV in my bed. I may watch Agatha Christie. I've seen most of them before but with senility and a bad memory every episode is becoming a new one. Right! I'm waffling, So I'm signing off! Have a good night's sleep all of you and my friends over the atlantic or any other sea, have a good day...See you tomorrow. Susan zzzzzzzzz


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ann, it's usually cod. We have to order haddock if we want it and it's a bit more expensive. Those darn chips have been rifting up since I was on here last hahahaha :thumbup: How much is a fish supper up there? ours is app.£5. Oh I love scraps too. what do you call them? and tell me HONESTLY do they really fry mars bars and if so have you ever had one? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do fry mars bars, & no I have no intention of eating one, they're fine as they are. £5 approx is the norm, but we heve one in a village close by that charges £4,it's huge, 2 fish & loads of chips, it's enough for the two of us' so a really cheap meal, thy're very busy. The best ones in Fife is at Anstruther, on the coast, well over a fiver tho, but they really are good. I used to be able to navigate around Britain by chip shops, we've pretty always lived away from Cornwall & Wales, so lots of travelling. Love them, one of my favourite meals YUMMY. I'm crocheting a beanie now. Ann :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Ann, are you telling me you get 2 fish and chip suppers for £4? NEVER!!!! I'm pleased for you if you do, honestly, We pay £5. each.......The restaurant a couple of villages away do a carvery from noon to 9pm for £3.99! I'm not saying it's the best in the world but it's very tasty and for £4, there's home made yorkshire puds (I could eat yorkshire puds and beef gravy all day long) and fresh veg. A choice of 3 meats! If you pay another £1. you can have a coffee or tea or limitless ice cream. OOOOOOOOOO the swirly kind, my favourite. Now then, where my son lives 30 mls away their carvery (daren't say the name) is nearly £10 for a 2 course and it's not a patch on ours.


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ann, it's usually cod. We have to order haddock if we want it and it's a bit more expensive. Those darn chips have been rifting up since I was on here last hahahaha :thumbup: How much is a fish supper up there? ours is app.£5. Oh I love scraps too. what do you call them? and tell me HONESTLY do they really fry mars bars and if so have you ever had one? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do fry mars bars, & no I have no intention of eating one, they're fine as they are. £5 approx is the norm, but we heve one in a village close by that charges £4,it's huge, 2 fish & loads of chips, it's enough for the two of us' so a really cheap meal, thy're very busy. The best ones in Fife is at Anstruther, on the coast, well over a fiver tho, but they really are good. I used to be able to navigate around Britain by chip shops, we've pretty always lived away from Cornwall & Wales, so lots of travelling. Love them, one of my favourite meals YUMMY. I'm crocheting a beanie now. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ann, are you telling me you get 2 fish and chip suppers for £4? NEVER!!!! I'm pleased for you if you do, honestly, We pay £5. each.......The restaurant a couple of villages away do a carvery from noon to 9pm for £3.99! I'm not saying it's the best in the world but it's very tasty and for £4, there's home made yorkshire puds (I could eat yorkshire puds and beef gravy all day long) and fresh veg. A choice of 3 meats! If you pay another £1. you can have a coffee or tea or limitless ice cream. OOOOOOOOOO the swirly kind, my favourite. Now then, where my son lives 30 mls away their carvery (daren't say the name) is nearly £10 for a 2 course and it's not a patch on ours.
Click to expand...

Yep it's sold as one fish supper, but plenty for us two, I'll try to take a pic next time we have one :thumbup:


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ann. Maybe another glass of wine or 2 or 3 and I might feel a little better. PV x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fill your boots girl
Click to expand...

Fill her booots - what a suggestion. Best she do it before bowling. Penguin xx


----------



## linkan

I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !


----------



## PENGWIN

linkan said:


> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !


I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
Click to expand...

I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
Click to expand...

They still do! Next door to Benjamin Britten and Piers whose his name. Penguin xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
Click to expand...

Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:


----------



## ann bar

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
Click to expand...

A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...


----------



## grandma susan

ann bar said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
Click to expand...

Sounds like a human hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all, and thankyou ann for the wonderful information your knowledge is second to none hahaha. See! already I've learned something new today! I've been outside for a ciggy and I can hear one of my woodpeckers but I can't see him. We have 3, have I told you? We got them through the bad Winter, We had a male and female and then (bless them) they had a little boy baby. They are getting tamer but I don't think they'll ever come closer to us than they are doing.I just love the birds. I'm meeting bezzy friend today (on the bus)(with our bus passes) and going to the market. We'll take in lunch (as one does.) I'm doing NO work today at all. It's DH's 3rd day on his boosted pills. Heart sister says he might get side effects on the 3rd 0r 4th day!!! I've asked if he's OK and he says he is...what more can a girl do? Tammie how are you today? Still dizzy? Linkan I got to thinking about your son and you must be so proud of his nature. You've only got yourselves to thank for him and you must have shown him the right from the wrong. I STILL believe in this day and age that there are more "wonderful" young people than Evil. The press never seem to show this do they? Well, have a good day whatever your'e all doing. I'll pop in later and let you know what I got today...Daren't buy yarn...Susan x


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Morning all, and thankyou ann for the wonderful information your knowledge is second to none hahaha. See! already I've learned something new today! I've been outside for a ciggy and I can hear one of my woodpeckers but I can't see him. We have 3, have I told you? We got them through the bad Winter, We had a male and female and then (bless them) they had a little boy baby. They are getting tamer but I don't think they'll ever come closer to us than they are doing.I just love the birds. I'm meeting bezzy friend today (on the bus)(with our bus passes) and going to the market. We'll take in lunch (as one does.) I'm doing NO work today at all. It's DH's 3rd day on his boosted pills. Heart sister says he might get side effects on the 3rd 0r 4th day!!! I've asked if he's OK and he says he is...what more can a girl do? Tammie how are you today? Still dizzy? Linkan I got to thinking about your son and you must be so proud of his nature. You've only got yourselves to thank for him and you must have shown him the right from the wrong. I STILL believe in this day and age that there are more "wonderful" young people than Evil. The press never seem to show this do they? Well, have a good day whatever your'e all doing. I'll pop in later and let you know what I got today...Daren't buy yarn...Susan x


will keep fingers crossed for dh, no im fine today thank you as long as i stay away from windows cooker and certain spots in apartment, im like a child telling myself . NO YOUR NOT ALLOWED NEAR THERE ITS DANGER LOL


----------



## tammie52

morning all 
didnt get on here yesterday had my other granddaughter the one in the pic all day, so went to the park, it would of froze you but hey got us out for a while, then took her to kfc waste of time she had 2 chips a bite of a chicken strip one spoonfull of ice cream oh she did have the sweetcorn on a stick, well when i say have it she took ti
home for her and her mum bless her.other grandkids and daughter comes home sat night from there visit to england, janine rang me last night she had to buy a new phone jessie baby threw her other phone in the pool. cnt wait to see them. goin on a trip tomorrow to donegal to a famine village with crochetin class this should be fun have a nice day all take care


----------



## PurpleFi

ann bar said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I like the sound of a Twinkie, I'll stick to winkles.


----------



## PurpleFi

Goode afternoon all, Was out early to go with husband to the hospital to have his eyes checked. Everything is fine, so big sighs of relief all round.
I've just about recovered from coming last at bowling although I might need some therapy or just a lot more wine and chocolate.
It's absolutely pouring with rain today and not very warm. Just going to put a top coat of black paint on my sewing machine stand legs and then it's finished and I can put my sewing machine in it.
Started knittng some fingerless mitts while I was waiting at the hospital and several people commented on what I was doing and one of the receptionists asked my advice on sock making.
Hope everybody is well. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hi Pam, you can laugh!! My language was a bit hot!! Never mind.Kinross show was good, 9 out of 10 for my mobile, happy with that. Cake only got 7 1/2, will post photo's soon.Tracey my daughter slipped when we were hillwalking yesterday, went toA&E' Her head hit a rock, they"glued" the wound,she is,thank God OK today. It's now rain again. Hugs to all who reads this, I hope all is getting better with everyone's ailments, including of course family. Good you are back with us GranmaSue, we missed you. Take care everyone. Think that's all my news for now. Back to the crochet. Ann :thumbup:


Ann, so happy for you about the Kinross show. Can't wait to see the pictures. I have to know though, what is a Kinross show? Is it like what we call here a County Fair. They have all kinds of crafts, food, live stock ect. They are then judges and given ribbons to winners? 
Sorry about laughing at post you had trouble with,it was only because I have done so many times. I think I know some of the ----- words you said, sure I daid the same too. 
Glad your daughter is o.k.. Isn't something how they fixes things now, no more stitching it up or staples, just glue. Sure like it better than stitches.
Also what is A&E? Is that what we call our emergeny room. We go there when we need immediate care?
Sorry for all the questions, just want to know. I think it is so neat that we have so many different words for the same things. They many mean the same thing, but different ways of saying it.
It's like the word caravan is that like a trailer to go camping in? We call them trailers or RV's. Sue meantion prom, is that our walk way? Also what is a banking holiday?
Why is it called a Mall? We have Malls with all kinded of stores. We in U.S. sure changed the English language. That what happens, when you throw perfectly good Tea in water. What a waste,no wonder we don't know how to make a good cup of tea. :shock: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon, well I hope it is where you are. It is pouring with rain here which matches my mood exactly. I am not ill, I am not in pain,m but I am so depressed. The reason for this acute depression is ....... I lost a bowling. Even my 3 year old grand daughter beat me. I was so depressed by loosing that I just had to have a goats cheese and caramelized onion pizza followed by sticky toffe pancakes and ice cream! To make it worse everyone ganged up against me when I decided that as it was a Wednesday the one with the lowest score is the winner. Is there no justice in the world. Obviously not. Guess I will just have to have some wine and chocolate until I recover. Far too depressee to write any more. Now where's that bottle opener. Pathetic hugs from a crest fallen PurpleV


Oh Purple, sorry about the lost in the bowling. This should lighten you up. First time I bowled threw the ball backwards and hit a table that people were sitting at. Should of seen their faces. Should have aimed at the table first, then maybe would have gone down the alley like it should have. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ann, it's usually cod. We have to order haddock if we want it and it's a bit more expensive. Those darn chips have been rifting up since I was on here last hahahaha :thumbup: How much is a fish supper up there? ours is app.£5. Oh I love scraps too. what do you call them? and tell me HONESTLY do they really fry mars bars and if so have you ever had one? :roll:
Click to expand...

Sounds like Wisconsin here. Friday is fish fry nite,all the restaurants and Bars serve it. Beer battered Haddock and Cod, fried to a cripes. Served with frys and cold slaw. Usually all you can eat. Our cod is more expensive than Cod. We also have fish boils, fish, onions,potatoes,corn on the cob thrown in to huge pots, on a outdoor fire pit. Then they throw it on the covered table and you help yourself. 
Fried mars bars egads they even fry pickles, bananas, ect. here you name it they will fry it.


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam, you can laugh!! My language was a bit hot!! Never mind.Kinross show was good, 9 out of 10 for my mobile, happy with that. Cake only got 7 1/2, will post photo's soon.Tracey my daughter slipped when we were hillwalking yesterday, went toA&E' Her head hit a rock, they"glued" the wound,she is,thank God OK today. It's now rain again. Hugs to all who reads this, I hope all is getting better with everyone's ailments, including of course family. Good you are back with us GranmaSue, we missed you. Take care everyone. Think that's all my news for now. Back to the crochet. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann, so happy for you about the Kinross show. Can't wait to see the pictures. I have to know though, what is a Kinross show? Is it like what we call here a County Fair. They have all kinds of crafts, food, live stock ect. They are then judges and given ribbons to winners?
> Sorry about laughing at post you had trouble with,it was only because I have done so many times. I think I know some of the ----- words you said, sure I daid the same too.
> Glad your daughter is o.k.. Isn't something how they fixes things now, no more stitching it up or staples, just glue. Sure like it better than stitches.
> Also what is A&E? Is that what we call our emergeny room. We go there when we need immediate care?
> Sorry for all the questions, just want to know. I think it is so neat that we have so many different words for the same things. They many mean the same thing, but different ways of saying it.
> It's like the word caravan is that like a trailer to go camping in? We call them trailers or RV's. Sue meantion prom, is that our walk way? Also what is a banking holiday?
> Why is it called a Mall? We have Malls with all kinded of stores. We in U.S. sure changed the English language. That what happens, when you throw perfectly good Tea in water. What a waste,no wonder we don't know how to make a good cup of tea. :shock: :roll:
Click to expand...

Hi, I'll try to explain all to you.A&E,accident & emergency. Kinross, a small town in the county of Perth & Kinross(2 counties joined together, I don't know when) Yes it is like your county shows, pretty competitive, but good fun. It's called a bank holiday I suppose cause all the banks close for those days, it's a statutory hol for all. If you have to work them you get another day in lieu, I have to at times as I work as a local authority Home Carer, that's helping people at home who need care, like bathing, dressing, helping with meals etc, thought I'd get that in before you asked!!! You are right about tea, none of you can make a decent cuppa!! Mind us Brits are only just catching up on coffee!! yep we pull caravans with ars for camping. Proms are seaside promenades, walkways by the sea, there are also prom concerts, the most famous being the BBC prom on TV, classical music. Walkways we call pavements. If this gets jammed the air will be more than blue!!! I never mind questions, just ask away, I agree English is amazing how it can be interpreted. Hope that explains all. Hugs Ann
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I've finished GS1's Beanie hat! It just needs stitiching up but my eyes are tired, and it's brown crepe, so I'll do it in the morning. You'd be proud of me today I actually ironed for half an hour..I DID...I timed myself. I'm adamant I'm going to get this pile down. SO If I iron for 30 mins a day (watching Judge Judy) and taking into account fresh laundry added, I should reach the bottom of the basket by May 2012 !. (You all think I jest) ( I don't)hahaha. I think I'm going to have an early night and watch my TV in my bed. I may watch Agatha Christie. I've seen most of them before but with senility and a bad memory every episode is becoming a new one. Right! I'm waffling, So I'm signing off! Have a good night's sleep all of you and my friends over the atlantic or any other sea, have a good day...See you tomorrow. Susan zzzzzzzzz


Sue have cure for ironing, I just put them on wrinkled,as that what will happen as soon as I wear it and no one knows the difference. 
:lol: :roll: :roll: ;-) 
Is'nt Judge Judy a hoot. I can't believe people would go on the show, knowing they would listen to her words of wisdom. :XD:


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ann, it's usually cod. We have to order haddock if we want it and it's a bit more expensive. Those darn chips have been rifting up since I was on here last hahahaha :thumbup: How much is a fish supper up there? ours is app.£5. Oh I love scraps too. what do you call them? and tell me HONESTLY do they really fry mars bars and if so have you ever had one? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Wisconsin here. Friday is fish fry nite,all the restaurants and Bars serve it. Beer battered Haddock and Cod, fried to a cripes. Served with frys and cold slaw. Usually all you can eat. Our cod is more expensive than Cod. We also have fish boils, fish, onions,potatoes,corn on the cob thrown in to huge pots, on a outdoor fire pit. Then they throw it on the covered table and you help yourself.
> Fried mars bars egads they even fry pickles, bananas, ect. here you name it they will fry it.
Click to expand...

Hubby said do you literally throw the food on the table or what/


----------



## theyarnlady

ann bar said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
Click to expand...

You are so right and they taste awful, some people love them. I for one have more refind taste, I like the preserved snow balls myself. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnanma S & Purple , what sadness, please cheer up!!! You will win at bowling next time P, SB chips are great, must admit better with fish tho, do you get cod where you are, haddock up here & it's always a fish supper( fish & chips)in Scotland, no matter what time of day!!!!! Ann :thumbup: Hugs & xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ann, it's usually cod. We have to order haddock if we want it and it's a bit more expensive. Those darn chips have been rifting up since I was on here last hahahaha :thumbup: How much is a fish supper up there? ours is app.£5. Oh I love scraps too. what do you call them? and tell me HONESTLY do they really fry mars bars and if so have you ever had one? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Wisconsin here. Friday is fish fry nite,all the restaurants and Bars serve it. Beer battered Haddock and Cod, fried to a cripes. Served with frys and cold slaw. Usually all you can eat. Our cod is more expensive than Cod. We also have fish boils, fish, onions,potatoes,corn on the cob thrown in to huge pots, on a outdoor fire pit. Then they throw it on the covered table and you help yourself.
> Fried mars bars egads they even fry pickles, bananas, ect. here you name it they will fry it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby said do you literally throw the food on the table or what/
Click to expand...

Believe it or not they do. Of course the table is covered with paper, and then everone grabs what they want. It's a riot watching people they get crazy when it is first thrown on the table,act like it's their last meal.
Should have written (my mistake) haddock cheaper than Cod.


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right and they taste awful, some people love them. I for one have more refind taste, I like the preserved snow balls myself. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Love your humour Yarnlady :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Ann should have told you everone gets a plate to put their meal on.
The other thing we do with fish is smoke it,salmon, white fish, trout. I love it,soooo good.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam, you can laugh!! My language was a bit hot!! Never mind.Kinross show was good, 9 out of 10 for my mobile, happy with that. Cake only got 7 1/2, will post photo's soon.Tracey my daughter slipped when we were hillwalking yesterday, went toA&E' Her head hit a rock, they"glued" the wound,she is,thank God OK today. It's now rain again. Hugs to all who reads this, I hope all is getting better with everyone's ailments, including of course family. Good you are back with us GranmaSue, we missed you. Take care everyone. Think that's all my news for now. Back to the crochet. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann, so happy for you about the Kinross show. Can't wait to see the pictures. I have to know though, what is a Kinross show? Is it like what we call here a County Fair. They have all kinds of crafts, food, live stock ect. They are then judges and given ribbons to winners?
> Sorry about laughing at post you had trouble with,it was only because I have done so many times. I think I know some of the ----- words you said, sure I daid the same too.
> Glad your daughter is o.k.. Isn't something how they fixes things now, no more stitching it up or staples, just glue. Sure like it better than stitches.
> Also what is A&E? Is that what we call our emergeny room. We go there when we need immediate care?
> Sorry for all the questions, just want to know. I think it is so neat that we have so many different words for the same things. They many mean the same thing, but different ways of saying it.
> It's like the word caravan is that like a trailer to go camping in? We call them trailers or RV's. Sue meantion prom, is that our walk way? Also what is a banking holiday?
> Why is it called a Mall? We have Malls with all kinded of stores. We in U.S. sure changed the English language. That what happens, when you throw perfectly good Tea in water. What a waste,no wonder we don't know how to make a good cup of tea. :shock: :roll:
Click to expand...

Now then I may be able to help a little bit...
Prom - short for promenade, it' a boardwalk 
caravan -RV, but usually not as luxurious as you have.
It's a BANK holiday....We have a few a year where the banks are closed so we all used to get a day off work. Most people work it now, but nevertheless it is known as "public" holiday.
Who say's you can't make a good cup of tea????? You need to taste some of the crap here....


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I like the sound of a Twinkie, I'll stick to winkles.
Click to expand...

Be sure you don't get "twinkies" mixed up with "winkies"


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam, you can laugh!! My language was a bit hot!! Never mind.Kinross show was good, 9 out of 10 for my mobile, happy with that. Cake only got 7 1/2, will post photo's soon.Tracey my daughter slipped when we were hillwalking yesterday, went toA&E' Her head hit a rock, they"glued" the wound,she is,thank God OK today. It's now rain again. Hugs to all who reads this, I hope all is getting better with everyone's ailments, including of course family. Good you are back with us GranmaSue, we missed you. Take care everyone. Think that's all my news for now. Back to the crochet. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann, so happy for you about the Kinross show. Can't wait to see the pictures. I have to know though, what is a Kinross show? Is it like what we call here a County Fair. They have all kinds of crafts, food, live stock ect. They are then judges and given ribbons to winners?
> Sorry about laughing at post you had trouble with,it was only because I have done so many times. I think I know some of the ----- words you said, sure I daid the same too.
> Glad your daughter is o.k.. Isn't something how they fixes things now, no more stitching it up or staples, just glue. Sure like it better than stitches.
> Also what is A&E? Is that what we call our emergeny room. We go there when we need immediate care?
> Sorry for all the questions, just want to know. I think it is so neat that we have so many different words for the same things. They many mean the same thing, but different ways of saying it.
> It's like the word caravan is that like a trailer to go camping in? We call them trailers or RV's. Sue meantion prom, is that our walk way? Also what is a banking holiday?
> Why is it called a Mall? We have Malls with all kinded of stores. We in U.S. sure changed the English language. That what happens, when you throw perfectly good Tea in water. What a waste,no wonder we don't know how to make a good cup of tea. :shock: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'll try to explain all to you.A&E,accident & emergency. Kinross, a small town in the county of Perth & Kinross(2 counties joined together, I don't know when) Yes it is like your county shows, pretty competitive, but good fun. It's called a bank holiday I suppose cause all the banks close for those days, it's a statutory hol for all. If you have to work them you get another day in lieu, I have to at times as I work as a local authority Home Carer, that's helping people at home who need care, like bathing, dressing, helping with meals etc, thought I'd get that in before you asked!!! You are right about tea, none of you can make a decent cuppa!! Mind us Brits are only just catching up on coffee!! yep we pull caravans with ars for camping. Proms are seaside promenades, walkways by the sea, there are also prom concerts, the most famous being the BBC prom on TV, classical music. Walkways we call pavements. If this gets jammed the air will be more than blue!!! I never mind questions, just ask away, I agree English is amazing how it can be interpreted. Hope that explains all. Hugs Ann
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Don't know why I bothered hahahahaha. You got it all summed up good :thumbup: hahaha. I should learn to read up to date before I answer. That's me all over, engaging gob before brain...


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Morning all, and thankyou ann for the wonderful information your knowledge is second to none hahaha. See! already I've learned something new today! I've been outside for a ciggy and I can hear one of my woodpeckers but I can't see him. We have 3, have I told you? We got them through the bad Winter, We had a male and female and then (bless them) they had a little boy baby. They are getting tamer but I don't think they'll ever come closer to us than they are doing.I just love the birds. I'm meeting bezzy friend today (on the bus)(with our bus passes) and going to the market. We'll take in lunch (as one does.) I'm doing NO work today at all. It's DH's 3rd day on his boosted pills. Heart sister says he might get side effects on the 3rd 0r 4th day!!! I've asked if he's OK and he says he is...what more can a girl do? Tammie how are you today? Still dizzy? Linkan I got to thinking about your son and you must be so proud of his nature. You've only got yourselves to thank for him and you must have shown him the right from the wrong. I STILL believe in this day and age that there are more "wonderful" young people than Evil. The press never seem to show this do they? Well, have a good day whatever your'e all doing. I'll pop in later and let you know what I got today...Daren't buy yarn...Susan x


Oh susan, woodpeckers, I havn't seen one around here for ages. I sit on the back patio and talk to the birds, squirrels,racoons, even the lighting bugs. Had one of them on my chair last night,(lighting bugs) and had to move him to the table. my friend has told me she hopes no one hears me as they would send the wagon to take me away to the home. The little critters even stop and listen to me. Husband is sure I am certifiable insane. Thats o.k. at least something is listening to me. :roll: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished GS1's Beanie hat! It just needs stitiching up but my eyes are tired, and it's brown crepe, so I'll do it in the morning. You'd be proud of me today I actually ironed for half an hour..I DID...I timed myself. I'm adamant I'm going to get this pile down. SO If I iron for 30 mins a day (watching Judge Judy) and taking into account fresh laundry added, I should reach the bottom of the basket by May 2012 !. (You all think I jest) ( I don't)hahaha. I think I'm going to have an early night and watch my TV in my bed. I may watch Agatha Christie. I've seen most of them before but with senility and a bad memory every episode is becoming a new one. Right! I'm waffling, So I'm signing off! Have a good night's sleep all of you and my friends over the atlantic or any other sea, have a good day...See you tomorrow. Susan zzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> Sue have cure for ironing, I just put them on wrinkled,as that what will happen as soon as I wear it and no one knows the difference.
> :lol: :roll: :roll: ;-)
> Is'nt Judge Judy a hoot. I can't believe people would go on the show, knowing they would listen to her words of wisdom. :XD:
Click to expand...

I can't get much worse with ironing. I DON'T iron, PJ's, towels, socks underwear,sheets, dovet covers.....Gosh I'm idle....


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I like the sound of a Twinkie, I'll stick to winkles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure you don't get "twinkies" mixed up with "winkies"
Click to expand...

Thats why I don't eat those things it just might cause winkies. I have enough problems, don't want to add more to it. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam, you can laugh!! My language was a bit hot!! Never mind.Kinross show was good, 9 out of 10 for my mobile, happy with that. Cake only got 7 1/2, will post photo's soon.Tracey my daughter slipped when we were hillwalking yesterday, went toA&E' Her head hit a rock, they"glued" the wound,she is,thank God OK today. It's now rain again. Hugs to all who reads this, I hope all is getting better with everyone's ailments, including of course family. Good you are back with us GranmaSue, we missed you. Take care everyone. Think that's all my news for now. Back to the crochet. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann, so happy for you about the Kinross show. Can't wait to see the pictures. I have to know though, what is a Kinross show? Is it like what we call here a County Fair. They have all kinds of crafts, food, live stock ect. They are then judges and given ribbons to winners?
> Sorry about laughing at post you had trouble with,it was only because I have done so many times. I think I know some of the ----- words you said, sure I daid the same too.
> Glad your daughter is o.k.. Isn't something how they fixes things now, no more stitching it up or staples, just glue. Sure like it better than stitches.
> Also what is A&E? Is that what we call our emergeny room. We go there when we need immediate care?
> Sorry for all the questions, just want to know. I think it is so neat that we have so many different words for the same things. They many mean the same thing, but different ways of saying it.
> It's like the word caravan is that like a trailer to go camping in? We call them trailers or RV's. Sue meantion prom, is that our walk way? Also what is a banking holiday?
> Why is it called a Mall? We have Malls with all kinded of stores. We in U.S. sure changed the English language. That what happens, when you throw perfectly good Tea in water. What a waste,no wonder we don't know how to make a good cup of tea. :shock: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'll try to explain all to you.A&E,accident & emergency. Kinross, a small town in the county of Perth & Kinross(2 counties joined together, I don't know when) Yes it is like your county shows, pretty competitive, but good fun. It's called a bank holiday I suppose cause all the banks close for those days, it's a statutory hol for all. If you have to work them you get another day in lieu, I have to at times as I work as a local authority Home Carer, that's helping people at home who need care, like bathing, dressing, helping with meals etc, thought I'd get that in before you asked!!! You are right about tea, none of you can make a decent cuppa!! Mind us Brits are only just catching up on coffee!! yep we pull caravans with ars for camping. Proms are seaside promenades, walkways by the sea, there are also prom concerts, the most famous being the BBC prom on TV, classical music. Walkways we call pavements. If this gets jammed the air will be more than blue!!! I never mind questions, just ask away, I agree English is amazing how it can be interpreted. Hope that explains all. Hugs Ann
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know why I bothered hahahahaha. You got it all summed up good :thumbup: hahaha. I should learn to read up to date befor I answer. That's me all over, engaging gob before brain...
Click to expand...

I am glad myself you bother, I really need all the help I can get, with all the marbles in head on the move. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

I talk to the wildlife more than I talk to DH. Sometimes get a bit more sense out of them.(oops). Ok, so I've had a day out with my Bezzy pal. She's just told me that she mightn't come on the old biddies trip next week. She might be going in their new (off ebay) caravan trailer with her husband for a few days. You have to laugh. They hardly ever speak to each other. He'll go fishing and she'll take the dog for a walk, She's in a couple of walking groups and walks for miles. She's off to Austria in 2 wks with the group. Yodel-adio!!!!THEN, I came home and Stitiched up GS1's beanie hat. It's the 1st time I've ever done invisible seaming and I'm thrilled to bits with the outcome.It's not perfect but I'm chuffed with myself. I looked it up on youtube. DH has just brought some peas in from the garden. They are delicious, really sweet. there's no chance they'll make it to the pan..I'm missing the family. We are going up there tomorrow. With DH retiring this year it's the 1st time he's ever grown anything in the garden, he just used to cut the grass. God if you could hear him..about these flaming peas...there's only so much conversation you can have about the blasted peas. DAW.. they are green, they are round, they come in a pod, they are sweet. Now what the heavens more can I say? Does he rave about anything I do? I showed him my invisible stitching..did HE rave? did he heck. I'm going to settle and watch the news and get some knitting out. Speak to you all later. love susan (he's just come in again and he's STILL talking about bloody peas....SADDO...hahahahaha.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I like the sound of a Twinkie, I'll stick to winkles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure you don't get "twinkies" mixed up with "winkies"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I don't eat those things it just might cause winkies. I have enough problems, don't want to add more to it. ;-)
Click to expand...

I HATE to ask this but what is a WINKIE in USA....? I don't think we are on the same wave length here hahahaha


----------



## theyarnlady

When last I was online with you all mention my anniv. had to get off,as hubby ask me how many years we had been married. Look at him,and said how would I know?,I can't even remember the day. So we searchs for wedding certif. and found we were married on the 17th of Aug. Also we have be in wedded bliss for 44 years.O.K. some times not. Poor man has had to put up with me that long,God Bless him. After all that we had to go to the Amish grocery store up north.you can buy in bulk flour,sugar ect. Being that it's the two of us,you never know when we will ran out of these staples, thats if we live that long. No really we go to get their home made pasta, and spices.They grow their own spices and they are good. If I had went sat. we could have stop at their bakery, and I could have gotten a pecan sticking bun. They are sooo good. They are so big, last for about four days. 
yesterday as it was our anniv. had to go out. Had an appointment with financially advisor on otherside of Madison. When done ask hubby what he would like to do,of course it was the tools store,it was his anniv too (I have been in all of them so many times lost count)so off we went. Then when done he ask me what I would want to do. I said I want to go to The Bavarian Kitchen,(it's a germany food store).Now this man is germany you would think this would be a place he would like to go. But no,he did not. But I fix him, he ask where else I would like to go and I said to the yarn shop in Madison. Needless to say we went to the Bravarian Kitchen. Got all kinds of goodies,especial Rouladen, wiener schnitzel,just the meat all cut up and can throw in to freezer to cook later, sourkrut,and mixes to add to meat. They were having an outdoor brat feed,so being the wonderful wife I am told hubby would buy him lunch, and he could pay for it. (ha ha). He also took me out for dinner that night. 
Well it is noon here,and I do have to get out of p.j. hubby up north at his cabin mowing and cutting down the forest.So will get some knitting done to day.
Tammi, thinking about you,and hope you have a good day. Liken hope you are doing well.
Purple v, hope you are not doing alot you do need time off to relax.
Susan try to stay out of trouble,and if you can't tell me all about it, know it has to be a riot,and will laugh my head off.
Ann, nice to chat with you this morning,thanks for all the information about words.
have a good day all.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I talk to the wildlife more than I talk to DH. Sometimes get a bit more sense out of them.(oops). Ok, so I've had a day out with my Bezzy pal. She's just told me that she mightn't come on the old biddies trip next week. She might be going in their new (off ebay) caravan trailer with her husband for a few days. You have to laugh. They hardly ever speak to each other. He'll go fishing and she'll take the dog for a walk, She's in a couple of walking groups and walks for miles. She's off to Austria in 2 wks with the group. Yodel-adio!!!!THEN, I came home and Stitiched up GS1's beanie hat. It's the 1st time I've ever done invisible seaming and I'm thrilled to bits with the outcome.It's not perfect but I'm chuffed with myself. I looked it up on youtube. DH has just brought some peas in from the garden. They are delicious, really sweet. there's no chance they'll make it to the pan..I'm missing the family. We are going up there tomorrow. With DH retiring this year it's the 1st time he's ever grown anything in the garden, he just used to cut the grass. God if you could hear him..about these flaming peas...there's only so much conversation you can have about the blasted peas. DAW.. they are green, they are round, they come in a pod, they are sweet. Now what the heavens more can I say? Does he rave about anything I do? I showed him my invisible stitching..did HE rave? did he heck. I'm going to settle and watch the news and get some knitting out. Speak to you all later. love susan (he's just come in again and he's STILL talking about bloody peas....SADDO...hahahahaha.


Oh I am so glad the bathroom is near, I can't stop laughing, How are those blasted peas? It's funny you haven't stomp them by now. I am proud of you and your invisible seaming, and what a grand knitter you are. Does that help a bit? :mrgreen: :roll:


----------



## nanabanana

Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right and they taste awful, some people love them. I for one have more refind taste, I like the preserved snow balls myself. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Ok, What is a preserved snowball? By the way do you know what we Brits call erasers!!!!!!!!!? Hugs PurpleV


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right and they taste awful, some people love them. I for one have more refind taste, I like the preserved snow balls myself. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, What is a preserved snowball? By the way do you know what we Brits call erasers!!!!!!!!!? Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

Purple you are outrageous!!!! ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:


Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.


----------



## grandma susan

Happy anniversary yarnlady... Gosh don't we all need medals the size of a fryingpan? If we'd comitted murder here, we wouldn't have got such a big sentence (only joking)


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right and they taste awful, some people love them. I for one have more refind taste, I like the preserved snow balls myself. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, What is a preserved snowball? By the way do you know what we Brits call erasers!!!!!!!!!? Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

Come on PurpleV hahahahaha, we are getting lower and lower hahahahahah. I reckon we are where we belong, Back in the gutter again hahahahaha. (honestly I'm in stitches here) I keep looking over at DH and his face is so serious and I'm in fits. He thinks I'm crackers and he's not far wrong hahahahahaha.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
Click to expand...

If you take a GPS don't do what I did. Put it in my bag when we stopped on the motorway for the loo. Got nicely settled on the loo when a voice said 'Turn around when possible' I'd forgot to turn it off. Should have seen the looks I got when I came out of the loo! Have a good trip Ann. Hugs


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you take a GPS don't do what I did. Put it in my bag when we stopped on the motorway for the loo. Got nicely settled on the loo when a voice said 'Turn around when possible' I'd forgot to turn it off. Should have seen the looks I got when I came out of the loo! Have a good trip Ann. Hugs
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah I need a tenna hahahahahahahahaha (brilliant)


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right and they taste awful, some people love them. I for one have more refind taste, I like the preserved snow balls myself. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, What is a preserved snowball? By the way do you know what we Brits call erasers!!!!!!!!!? Hugs PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on PurpleV hahahahaha, we are getting lower and lower hahahahahah. I reckon we are where we belong, Back in the gutter again hahahahaha. (honestly I'm in stitches here) I keep looking over at DH and his face is so serious and I'm in fits. He thinks I'm crackers and he's not far wrong hahahahahaha.
Click to expand...

Hubby says he's never heard them called that, WHERE HAS HE BEEN, I don't believe him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Purple have you had a lot of rain today? I'm not good at geography owing to the fact I used to talk in classs when I should have listened. Are you near Bornemouth? I'm going to bed now. Want to watch a program at 10pm. I've finished a sleeve on the "hoodie" I'm knitting. So not done too bad today. I may be stopping up DS's tomorrow night. (another sleepless night) OMG the bed, It's terrible.....Then DH snores and keeps the house awake. (if not the flipping Close).RIGHT. I'm off to bed. night..... X


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right and they taste awful, some people love them. I for one have more refind taste, I like the preserved snow balls myself. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, What is a preserved snowball? By the way do you know what we Brits call erasers!!!!!!!!!? Hugs PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on PurpleV hahahahaha, we are getting lower and lower hahahahahah. I reckon we are where we belong, Back in the gutter again hahahahaha. (honestly I'm in stitches here) I keep looking over at DH and his face is so serious and I'm in fits. He thinks I'm crackers and he's not far wrong hahahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby says he's never heard them called that, WHERE HAS HE BEEN, I don't believe him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Same place as my husband?


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you take a GPS don't do what I did. Put it in my bag when we stopped on the motorway for the loo. Got nicely settled on the loo when a voice said 'Turn around when possible' I'd forgot to turn it off. Should have seen the looks I got when I came out of the loo! Have a good trip Ann. Hugs
Click to expand...

Sat Navs are useful should you wish to make a corn circle in the middle of Calasi National Park. They guide you to the most impossible places with ease. Penguin xx


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you take a GPS don't do what I did. Put it in my bag when we stopped on the motorway for the loo. Got nicely settled on the loo when a voice said 'Turn around when possible' I'd forgot to turn it off. Should have seen the looks I got when I came out of the loo! Have a good trip Ann. Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah I need a tenna hahahahahahahahaha (brilliant)
Click to expand...

This site just gets better!!! Thinking now of taking laptop to keep up with this. I'm going by bus, it's free for us oldies. If I drove tho , only have to go north it's really easy :thumbup:


----------



## PENGWIN

Nanabanana - don't do as I do when taking the bus. Give up your seat to a grey haired lady and then realise she is probably younger than you are? Penguin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you take a GPS don't do what I did. Put it in my bag when we stopped on the motorway for the loo. Got nicely settled on the loo when a voice said 'Turn around when possible' I'd forgot to turn it off. Should have seen the looks I got when I came out of the loo! Have a good trip Ann. Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah I need a tenna hahahahahahahahaha (brilliant)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This site just gets better!!! Thinking now of taking laptop to keep up with this. I'm going by bus, it's free for us oldies. If I drove tho , only have to go north it's really easy :thumbup:
Click to expand...

When I go to visit Penguin I go by train so I can knit and look at the scenary. And play on my laptop.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you take a GPS don't do what I did. Put it in my bag when we stopped on the motorway for the loo. Got nicely settled on the loo when a voice said 'Turn around when possible' I'd forgot to turn it off. Should have seen the looks I got when I came out of the loo! Have a good trip Ann. Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah I need a tenna hahahahahahahahaha (brilliant)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This site just gets better!!! Thinking now of taking laptop to keep up with this. I'm going by bus, it's free for us oldies. If I drove tho , only have to go north it's really easy :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I go to visit Penguin I go by train so I can knit and look at the scenary. And play on my laptop.
Click to expand...

...and what do you play - the piano! Penguin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you take a GPS don't do what I did. Put it in my bag when we stopped on the motorway for the loo. Got nicely settled on the loo when a voice said 'Turn around when possible' I'd forgot to turn it off. Should have seen the looks I got when I came out of the loo! Have a good trip Ann. Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah I need a tenna hahahahahahahahaha (brilliant)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This site just gets better!!! Thinking now of taking laptop to keep up with this. I'm going by bus, it's free for us oldies. If I drove tho , only have to go north it's really easy :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I go to visit Penguin I go by train so I can knit and look at the scenary. And play on my laptop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what do you play - the piano! Penguin xx
Click to expand...

No, I leave that to you!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
Click to expand...

NO .. No ..no .... ladies a twinkie is a cream filled confection shaped like a tube and they are "good" i love them i dont eat em very often because i could eat a WHOLE box lol but at the fairs they fry them and they are supposed to be even better fried .


----------



## linkan

ann bar said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
Click to expand...

Which makes them "*delicious*!!!


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam, you can laugh!! My language was a bit hot!! Never mind.Kinross show was good, 9 out of 10 for my mobile, happy with that. Cake only got 7 1/2, will post photo's soon.Tracey my daughter slipped when we were hillwalking yesterday, went toA&E' Her head hit a rock, they"glued" the wound,she is,thank God OK today. It's now rain again. Hugs to all who reads this, I hope all is getting better with everyone's ailments, including of course family. Good you are back with us GranmaSue, we missed you. Take care everyone. Think that's all my news for now. Back to the crochet. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann, so happy for you about the Kinross show. Can't wait to see the pictures. I have to know though, what is a Kinross show? Is it like what we call here a County Fair. They have all kinds of crafts, food, live stock ect. They are then judges and given ribbons to winners?
> Sorry about laughing at post you had trouble with,it was only because I have done so many times. I think I know some of the ----- words you said, sure I daid the same too.
> Glad your daughter is o.k.. Isn't something how they fixes things now, no more stitching it up or staples, just glue. Sure like it better than stitches.
> Also what is A&E? Is that what we call our emergeny room. We go there when we need immediate care?
> Sorry for all the questions, just want to know. I think it is so neat that we have so many different words for the same things. They many mean the same thing, but different ways of saying it.
> It's like the word caravan is that like a trailer to go camping in? We call them trailers or RV's. Sue meantion prom, is that our walk way? Also what is a banking holiday?
> Why is it called a Mall? We have Malls with all kinded of stores. We in U.S. sure changed the English language. That what happens, when you throw perfectly good Tea in water. What a waste,no wonder we don't know how to make a good cup of tea. :shock: :roll:
Click to expand...

watch it yarn lady .. im a good ol southern gal who likes her sweet ice tea just fine thank ya ... lol tea is nearly all i drink anymore


----------



## linkan

I finally got the pic of my son to save to the computer from the phone  ... This was taken Tuesday , it was his first day of high school  
Hope everyone is well i had the little angel today and didnt get on here till late and i skimmed through but haven't gotten to go back and really read everything yet today .. i still need to but i am making progress on the scarf , 10 inches to go and then i can make the ending clover and flower and all done lol  talk to you all soon , have a wonderful night everyone .


----------



## tammie52

morning all. or is it still middle of night im up from 3 goin away for the day so have to get things sorted, 
linkanlovely young man you got there bet your so proud of him, had a bad day yesterday . to cut a long story short after i cleaned bathroom yesterday morning i didnt go back in it. so when hubbie came home he opened door and was met with water running down the walls in to the light socket and to cap it all the cover of the extractor fan on ceiling hit him on the head, quick he shouted ring a plumber and a lecky man the ceiling is goin to fall down on us, so out the men came by this time the paint was coming of the wall like wallpaper and the basin on floor was over flowing we told thenm 2 weeks ago it was not fixed tho the guy told us he was up in apartment 9 were leak was coming from and fixed it, by this time hubbie was not in good mood fixed it he said yea it looks like it dont it, dont talk crap, well i just stood there with my mouth open my hubbie dont really let of like that but i new how he felt new building and we worked our buts of to get it nice and within 5 weeks we have had 2 leaks. well there coming tody to see the damage, good thing tho there goin to pay to redecorate it. i dont care what they do as long as they fix it tho been told it will take a few weeks to dry out thats if we dont need a whole new ceiling, goin to have a bath now im out of here at 7.30 have a nice day all bye


----------



## grandma susan

Linkan what a fine looking boy you have. A credit to you and the younger generation. I REALLY do believe that we have some evil youngsters here but the good outweighs the bad. We have some lovely young ones. Did you say he was 14? My oldest is 13 but very small. Looks a bit like Justin beiber (who he hates). When we were in line on holiday 2 young girls came up to him and asked him if he was Justin. GS1 was aghast!!!!Seriously, you've brought yours up good. How's he liking high school?


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> morning all. or is it still middle of night im up from 3 goin away for the day so have to get things sorted,
> linkanlovely young man you got there bet your so proud of him, had a bad day yesterday . to cut a long story short after i cleaned bathroom yesterday morning i didnt go back in it. so when hubbie came home he opened door and was met with water running down the walls in to the light socket and to cap it all the cover of the extractor fan on ceiling hit him on the head, quick he shouted ring a plumber and a lecky man the ceiling is goin to fall down on us, so out the men came by this time the paint was coming of the wall like wallpaper and the basin on floor was over flowing we told thenm 2 weeks ago it was not fixed tho the guy told us he was up in apartment 9 were leak was coming from and fixed it, by this time hubbie was not in good mood fixed it he said yea it looks like it dont it, dont talk crap, well i just stood there with my mouth open my hubbie dont really let of like that but i new how he felt new building and we worked our buts of to get it nice and within 5 weeks we have had 2 leaks. well there coming tody to see the damage, good thing tho there goin to pay to redecorate it. i dont care what they do as long as they fix it tho been told it will take a few weeks to dry out thats if we dont need a whole new ceiling, goin to have a bath now im out of here at 7.30 have a nice day all bye


AW Tammie, I feel so sorry for you, I wish I could do something to help you. What a rotten thing to happen. Your'e not having much luck at the moment. Keep on talking to us all and get it all out. Enjoy your day out today aswell. Leave your troubles at home. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning all; Not a lot's happened here. It's a sunny North East, cool and breezy. I don't know what I'm going to do this morning. We are going up to my son's later but before that we'll call at the retail park. I need a few things. DH still says there's no side effects with pills yet!I enjoyed last night on this post. hahaha I REALLY was in stitches. That's what we all could do with. Will pop in later unless I stay at my son's love y'all x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all. Hurrah it's sunny here in Surrey but not very warm yet, but I always feel the cold. I've had a hot water bottle in bed every night since 2007.
Tammie so sorry to hear about the trouble you are having with your new home. I hope it all gets sorted out soon.
Linkan, what a gorgeous son you have. How is he doing at high school?
Susan, any more escapades planned for the week-end?
Pam, hope you are staying well and had/having/will have a lovely anniversary.
Ann enjoy your trip to your son's.
Grandchildren are coming to stay tonight cos Mum and Dad fancy a night in a posh hotel. Then we are all meeting up for a swim tomorrow.
Putting the finishing touches to my sewimg machine table today and then getting it into my craft room which is just about finished.
Have a lovely day everyone. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right and they taste awful, some people love them. I for one have more refind taste, I like the preserved snow balls myself. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, What is a preserved snowball? By the way do you know what we Brits call erasers!!!!!!!!!? Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

Oh v these little buggers are a cake left on the self for at least two years. They are little round chocolate cakes,with frosting roled in coconut. Enough sugar to last you for a month.Good for little rug rats,who you like to see get a suger high,and watch the mother go crazy.
O.K. what is an erasers, something dirty?


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam, you can laugh!! My language was a bit hot!! Never mind.Kinross show was good, 9 out of 10 for my mobile, happy with that. Cake only got 7 1/2, will post photo's soon.Tracey my daughter slipped when we were hillwalking yesterday, went toA&E' Her head hit a rock, they"glued" the wound,she is,thank God OK today. It's now rain again. Hugs to all who reads this, I hope all is getting better with everyone's ailments, including of course family. Good you are back with us GranmaSue, we missed you. Take care everyone. Think that's all my news for now. Back to the crochet. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann, so happy for you about the Kinross show. Can't wait to see the pictures. I have to know though, what is a Kinross show? Is it like what we call here a County Fair. They have all kinds of crafts, food, live stock ect. They are then judges and given ribbons to winners?
> Sorry about laughing at post you had trouble with,it was only because I have done so many times. I think I know some of the ----- words you said, sure I daid the same too.
> Glad your daughter is o.k.. Isn't something how they fixes things now, no more stitching it up or staples, just glue. Sure like it better than stitches.
> Also what is A&E? Is that what we call our emergeny room. We go there when we need immediate care?
> Sorry for all the questions, just want to know. I think it is so neat that we have so many different words for the same things. They many mean the same thing, but different ways of saying it.
> It's like the word caravan is that like a trailer to go camping in? We call them trailers or RV's. Sue meantion prom, is that our walk way? Also what is a banking holiday?
> Why is it called a Mall? We have Malls with all kinded of stores. We in U.S. sure changed the English language. That what happens, when you throw perfectly good Tea in water. What a waste,no wonder we don't know how to make a good cup of tea. :shock: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watch it yarn lady .. im a good ol southern gal who likes her sweet ice tea just fine thank ya ... lol tea is nearly all i drink anymore
Click to expand...

Oh you southern gals, Wait tell you hear this one, when out for aniv. dinner hubby orders sweet ice tea, forgot he had ordered it and put more sugar in it, enough to have a sugar high for a month Egads when we got home he was doing things around here he had not done all month. As I have said before, I personally have a more refined taste order it plain than pile on the sugar. Still say we should not have thrown the tea in the water.


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> I finally got the pic of my son to save to the computer from the phone  ... This was taken Tuesday , it was his first day of high school
> Hope everyone is well i had the little angel today and didnt get on here till late and i skimmed through but haven't gotten to go back and really read everything yet today .. i still need to but i am making progress on the scarf , 10 inches to go and then i can make the ending clover and flower and all done lol  talk to you all soon , have a wonderful night everyone .


Oh Linken, handsome boy. Just wait you will have the girls calling him up. Happen to my #2 son. One even called at 2 in the morning,and I woke up thinking something had happen to some loved one. Ask the girl if she knew what time it was? That blanked blanked girl told me it was 2 in the morning. :?


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> morning all. or is it still middle of night im up from 3 goin away for the day so have to get things sorted,
> linkanlovely young man you got there bet your so proud of him, had a bad day yesterday . to cut a long story short after i cleaned bathroom yesterday morning i didnt go back in it. so when hubbie came home he opened door and was met with water running down the walls in to the light socket and to cap it all the cover of the extractor fan on ceiling hit him on the head, quick he shouted ring a plumber and a lecky man the ceiling is goin to fall down on us, so out the men came by this time the paint was coming of the wall like wallpaper and the basin on floor was over flowing we told thenm 2 weeks ago it was not fixed tho the guy told us he was up in apartment 9 were leak was coming from and fixed it, by this time hubbie was not in good mood fixed it he said yea it looks like it dont it, dont talk crap, well i just stood there with my mouth open my hubbie dont really let of like that but i new how he felt new building and we worked our buts of to get it nice and within 5 weeks we have had 2 leaks. well there coming tody to see the damage, good thing tho there goin to pay to redecorate it. i dont care what they do as long as they fix it tho been told it will take a few weeks to dry out thats if we dont need a whole new ceiling, goin to have a bath now im out of here at 7.30 have a nice day all bye


Tammi ,so sorry about bathroom. They sure do not build homes ect. like they use to. I would be afraid to take a bath after that, floor might full through. Hope all is fixed soon you have enough to worry about.


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about Mars bars but i want to eat a fried twinkie sometime before i die !!! I hear they are heavenly !
> 
> 
> 
> I dread to think what a twinkie is. It's obviously not what I thought. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it as a winkle as we were talking about fish!
> By the way Susan my favourite sea fish is rock salmon.
> And one of the best fish and chip shops in the UK is in Aldeburgh, Suffolk where Penguin and mine aunts used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning...I think a "twinkie" is a cookie...Am I right Linkan? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "Twinkies" is a yellow cake like thing...filled with white cream. They are wrapped and come in packages of 8 or so. I have read they have a very long shelf life. Preserved with tons of chemicals ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which makes them "*delicious*!!!
Click to expand...

Oh please, snowballs are better. They even fry the twinkies now.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you take a GPS don't do what I did. Put it in my bag when we stopped on the motorway for the loo. Got nicely settled on the loo when a voice said 'Turn around when possible' I'd forgot to turn it off. Should have seen the looks I got when I came out of the loo! Have a good trip Ann. Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah I need a tenna hahahahahahahahaha (brilliant)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This site just gets better!!! Thinking now of taking laptop to keep up with this. I'm going by bus, it's free for us oldies. If I drove tho , only have to go north it's really easy :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I go to visit Penguin I go by train so I can knit and look at the scenary. And play on my laptop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what do you play - the piano! Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I leave that to you!
Click to expand...

Oh v, that is so funny, I bet there was some lady that followed the directions. :? Good one Penguin. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you take a GPS don't do what I did. Put it in my bag when we stopped on the motorway for the loo. Got nicely settled on the loo when a voice said 'Turn around when possible' I'd forgot to turn it off. Should have seen the looks I got when I came out of the loo! Have a good trip Ann. Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah I need a tenna hahahahahahahahaha (brilliant)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This site just gets better!!! Thinking now of taking laptop to keep up with this. I'm going by bus, it's free for us oldies. If I drove tho , only have to go north it's really easy :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I go to visit Penguin I go by train so I can knit and look at the scenary. And play on my laptop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and what do you play - the piano! Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I leave that to you!
Click to expand...

Ann, hope you have a good time with family. Can't believe your hubby would let you go alone. Doesn't he know a loose women is a danger to the world.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Happy anniversary yarnlady... Gosh don't we all need medals the size of a fryingpan? If we'd comitted murder here, we wouldn't have got such a big sentence (only joking)


I say bravo, except we would be on the floor with the weight of those medals,and miss and only hit feet,which would lead to so much complaining, which would leave us crawling on the floor, and having to listen to the buggers, and have no escape. So be careful, be very careful. :roll:


----------



## linkan

Thanks for the compliments on my baby boy as i am completely biased i am inclined to agree with them all LOL .
He has eyes for one girl only and he has loved this girl since they were in grade school  she likes someone else , but he still adores her.. "Miranda" ... 
Tammie oh my goodness when it rains it "pours" dont it ? That is just horrible and i agree with yarn lady that there could be floor damage too now if it was running down inside the walls too it got under any tile on the floor ... just awful on top of all the other issues you are having there  im so sorry for ya and i hope they get you fixed up soon , my heart just went out to ya over this mess.
PURPLEV ... put the paint brushes and the varnish down and step away !! You do too much lady no wonder you have to sleep with a hot water bottle all these years .. ya haven't stopped moving since 2007 !! I dont know really i dont ,HOW you do it ?... Have fun with the grand kiddies tonight  
GrammaS . . Yes he is 14 but he will be 15 October first .. I dont remember if i told you guys before but i couldn't have planned it better if i tried to , my kids birth dates are 1-10 and 10-1  Glad you are getting readjusted to being home and happy the DH is doing well and having no side effects  
Son is doing well in high school , he likes all his teachers and he says everyone is really nice to him  He is in his element there, they treat you more adult in high school and he is good with that because he is very intelligent and independent .. they go well together lol 
He is handleing the way they do thier classes well too .. they have orange day and blue day there ... we did it different at my school , at my school you had all your classes every day , here they have half one day and half the next .. orange day classes and blue day classes , and the classes are longer because they have split them up .. sounds confusing right ... how do they do classes where you guys are ? 
I looked away for a few minutes and have completely lost my train of thought LOL 
Have a great day everyone !!  
OH ... yarn lady , ...... teeheehee TWINKIE !


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be away for a few days, going to Aberdeen, all by my little self, our son and family live there, we did for many years so it's a bit like going home. Glad you worked out how long you have bee married Pam, your stories give me alot of laughs. You & Susan keep us going! Hugs to you all. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a brilliant time Ann. Take a GPS? Or if it's anything like my DH's, don't bother.... We have a GPS (tomtom) and his phone has one on it too. The trouble is he plays them both together!!! The woman on his darn phone tells us to go a different way to Mr.Tomtom...So I tend to get a bit cross, in fact enraged. Then if he doesn't feel like taking any notice of either of them he'll go his own way anyway! He did it with our DS on holiday!! OMG the air was blue...Let's just say we only used it once....! My man is gadget daft. Tomorrow DS is taking him (well I have to tag along and I don't want to) to get an I-pad! God may I live long enough to see him make it work...Anyway Ann, like I say, have a great time.
Click to expand...

Oh susan, don't let any man have these toys. you'll learn to use it before him. Plus you know when you start telling him how to use it, he'll have a huffy. Plus I love to use the GPS to turn the wrong way and hear recalculating. Best friend and I do this on a round about. I also want to know why Our's in the states don't have a voice for British accent? they come with an Australian accent?


----------



## linkan

My son has an Ipad and he loves the thing , i am happy with my little netbook  .... Ok thas not entirely true , i would love to have a mac book air , so would my son ! but alas my mini netbook is the extent of my budget lol and at the time it was the lightest thing out there which was good for me being able to pick it up at only 1.5 pounds ...
NOW the hubby is different he has to come ask me or our son how to work the T.V. remote !!


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Ladies you will love this one. Had to see the Doctor for yearly check up. He ask me if I was still sexual activated. My mind went in to gear. Wanted to ask him if he was offering. But played nice, and went on to another question,.


----------



## theyarnlady

To all have a good day . Purple V, hope the craft room is almost done, and you can enjoy it. Tammi, I hope things will get better, thinking of you lady,good things will come.
Pengiun, love your humor with V.
Linken, still say twinkles taste awful. But your son is a wonderful young man. Hope you are doing well.
Ann have fun on trip and visit.
g.Susan, try to stay sane with hubby and son on the buying trip. Also report all that happens on it. 
To All stay out of trouble,and if not remember to blame someone else for it. Love to all.Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Almost forgot to ask, I know a banger is a sausage. What kind of meat is used in it. Do you eat it in a bun or just on a plate? What do you put on it? Mustard, ect.? and what do you have with it? Potatoes ect. ?


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Ladies you will love this one. Had to see the Doctor for yearly check up. He ask me if I was still sexual activated. My mind went in to gear. Wanted to ask him if he was offering. But played nice, and went on to another question,.


Haha , when they asked me that i told her of course not ... I'M Married for crying out loud !!! teeheehee she dropped her scapula ! and had to start over , she laughed so hard !


----------



## PENGWIN

linkan said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my baby boy as i am completely biased i am inclined to agree with them all LOL .
> He has eyes for one girl only and he has loved this girl since they were in grade school  she likes someone else , but he still adores her.. "Miranda" ...
> Tammie oh my goodness when it rains it "pours" dont it ? That is just horrible and i agree with yarn lady that there could be floor damage too now if it was running down inside the walls too it got under any tile on the floor ... just awful on top of all the other issues you are having there  im so sorry for ya and i hope they get you fixed up soon , my heart just went out to ya over this mess.
> PURPLEV ... put the paint brushes and the varnish down and step away !! You do too much lady no wonder you have to sleep with a hot water bottle all these years .. ya haven't stopped moving since 2007 !! I dont know really i dont ,HOW you do it ?... Have fun with the grand kiddies tonight
> GrammaS . . Yes he is 14 but he will be 15 October first .. I dont remember if i told you guys before but i couldn't have planned it better if i tried to , my kids birth dates are 1-10 and 10-1  Glad you are getting readjusted to being home and happy the DH is doing well and having no side effects
> Son is doing well in high school , he likes all his teachers and he says everyone is really nice to him  He is in his element there, they treat you more adult in high school and he is good with that because he is very intelligent and independent .. they go well together lol
> He is handleing the way they do thier classes well too .. they have orange day and blue day there ... we did it different at my school , at my school you had all your classes every day , here they have half one day and half the next .. orange day classes and blue day classes , and the classes are longer because they have split them up .. sounds confusing right ... how do they do classes where you guys are ?
> I looked away for a few minutes and have completely lost my train of thought LOL
> Have a great day everyone !!
> OH ... yarn lady , ...... teeheehee TWINKIE !


Can't believe a TWINKIE is a biscuit ... mmmmmm done too much nappy changing to believe that one. Penguin xxx


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> Almost forgot to ask, I know a banger is a sausage. What kind of meat is used in it. Do you eat it in a bun or just on a plate? What do you put on it? Mustard, ect.? and what do you have with it? Potatoes ect. ?


If you are confused with sausage try andouilllette! I will eat anything, sea snails, slug pate, oysters, you name it but andouillette yuck. Just had a thought, think I will start a post called the most horrible food in the land or some such title.! Penguin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to ask, I know a banger is a sausage. What kind of meat is used in it. Do you eat it in a bun or just on a plate? What do you put on it? Mustard, ect.? and what do you have with it? Potatoes ect. ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are confused with sausage try andouilllette! I will eat anything, sea snails, slug pate, oysters, you name it but andouillette yuck. Just had a thought, think I will start a post called the most horrible food in the land or some such title.! Penguin xx
Click to expand...

Did sweet and sour pork for dinner tonight. My grandson's comment was - YUK. I think he'll be sleeping in the shed tonight. Mind you he did eat it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Penguin said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my baby boy as i am completely biased i am inclined to agree with them all LOL .
> He has eyes for one girl only and he has loved this girl since they were in grade school  she likes someone else , but he still adores her.. "Miranda" ...
> Tammie oh my goodness when it rains it "pours" dont it ? That is just horrible and i agree with yarn lady that there could be floor damage too now if it was running down inside the walls too it got under any tile on the floor ... just awful on top of all the other issues you are having there  im so sorry for ya and i hope they get you fixed up soon , my heart just went out to ya over this mess.
> PURPLEV ... put the paint brushes and the varnish down and step away !! You do too much lady no wonder you have to sleep with a hot water bottle all these years .. ya haven't stopped moving since 2007 !! I dont know really i dont ,HOW you do it ?... Have fun with the grand kiddies tonight
> GrammaS . . Yes he is 14 but he will be 15 October first .. I dont remember if i told you guys before but i couldn't have planned it better if i tried to , my kids birth dates are 1-10 and 10-1  Glad you are getting readjusted to being home and happy the DH is doing well and having no side effects
> Son is doing well in high school , he likes all his teachers and he says everyone is really nice to him  He is in his element there, they treat you more adult in high school and he is good with that because he is very intelligent and independent .. they go well together lol
> He is handleing the way they do thier classes well too .. they have orange day and blue day there ... we did it different at my school , at my school you had all your classes every day , here they have half one day and half the next .. orange day classes and blue day classes , and the classes are longer because they have split them up .. sounds confusing right ... how do they do classes where you guys are ?
> I looked away for a few minutes and have completely lost my train of thought LOL
> Have a great day everyone !!
> OH ... yarn lady , ...... teeheehee TWINKIE !
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe a TWINKIE is a biscuit ... mmmmmm done too much nappy changing to believe that one. Penguin xxx
Click to expand...

penguin, you got that one right, has the same look as a lose one.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to ask, I know a banger is a sausage. What kind of meat is used in it. Do you eat it in a bun or just on a plate? What do you put on it? Mustard, ect.? and what do you have with it? Potatoes ect. ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are confused with sausage try andouilllette! I will eat anything, sea snails, slug pate, oysters, you name it but andouillette yuck. Just had a thought, think I will start a post called the most horrible food in the land or some such title.! Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did sweet and sour pork for dinner tonight. My grandson's comment was - YUK. I think he'll be sleeping in the shed tonight. Mind you he did eat it.
Click to expand...

Oh dear you sure made someone unhappy. But the shed, is that because of the comment? or the chance that he may not have enjoyed the meal? Can't please them all the time.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to ask, I know a banger is a sausage. What kind of meat is used in it. Do you eat it in a bun or just on a plate? What do you put on it? Mustard, ect.? and what do you have with it? Potatoes ect. ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are confused with sausage try andouilllette! I will eat anything, sea snails, slug pate, oysters, you name it but andouillette yuck. Just had a thought, think I will start a post called the most horrible food in the land or some such title.! Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did sweet and sour pork for dinner tonight. My grandson's comment was - YUK. I think he'll be sleeping in the shed tonight. Mind you he did eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear you sure made someone unhappy. But the shed, is that because of the comment? or the chance that he may not have enjoyed the meal? Can't please them all the time.
Click to expand...

My grandson is very like his Aunty Penguin, just loves to wind me up and wait for the reaction. You'll be pleased to know he is safely tucked up in bed looking like a little angel. Looks can be very deceptive. Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to ask, I know a banger is a sausage. What kind of meat is used in it. Do you eat it in a bun or just on a plate? What do you put on it? Mustard, ect.? and what do you have with it? Potatoes ect. ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are confused with sausage try andouilllette! I will eat anything, sea snails, slug pate, oysters, you name it but andouillette yuck. Just had a thought, think I will start a post called the most horrible food in the land or some such title.! Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did sweet and sour pork for dinner tonight. My grandson's comment was - YUK. I think he'll be sleeping in the shed tonight. Mind you he did eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear you sure made someone unhappy. But the shed, is that because of the comment? or the chance that he may not have enjoyed the meal? Can't please them all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandson is very like his Aunty Penguin, just loves to wind me up and wait for the reaction. You'll be pleased to know he is safely tucked up in bed looking like a little angel. Looks can be very deceptive. Hugs
Click to expand...

Oh I can tell he is the Apple of grandma's eyes and so it Penguin.


----------



## linkan

Hello everyone thought i would send a pic of My sister and myself at our little sewing circle ... 
Oh hey purple check out my shirt


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Hello everyone thought i would send a pic of My sister and myself at our little sewing circle ...
> Oh hey purple check out my shirt


I see it Angela. Glad it arrived safely. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## nanabanana

Hello , great to see what you look like Linkan aka Angela? In Aberdeen, having a wonderful time with my family, going to make a papiermache post box for my teacher GD this evening, should be a deal of fun , 3 of us making a mess!! what fun. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

nanabanana said:


> Hello , great to see what you look like Linkan aka Angela? In Aberdeen, having a wonderful time with my family, going to make a papiermache post box for my teacher GD this evening, should be a deal of fun , 3 of us making a mess!! what fun. Ann :thumbup:


Have fun Ann .. sounds like something good to do  
Thanks Purple , i didnt realize till this pic how much my sister and i look alike lol


----------



## grandma susan

I've just clicked (HONESTLY) what the joke is about a "twinkie" DAWWWWW Yep, honest !!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello , great to see what you look like Linkan aka Angela? In Aberdeen, having a wonderful time with my family, going to make a papiermache post box for my teacher GD this evening, should be a deal of fun , 3 of us making a mess!! what fun. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun Ann .. sounds like something good to do
> Thanks Purple , i didnt realize till this pic how much my sister and i look alike lol
Click to expand...

You could be twins!!! It's great to see what you look like :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning from NE UK. Sunny hear with a little breeze, (do I care)haha. GS2 still asleep and looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth. He is the double of him mam. He talks ALL the time, doesn't come up for air! He's a joy!I must say I'm missing GS1, He's at a sleepover at his pal's so we brought GS2 down to ours so as to give mam and dad a chance to go out. DH got an I-pad !!! I can see he's enjoying it!He's downloaded a book! bless him...I don't know of any plans today but I wouldn't be surprised if they all go out on the boat, so I could have a peaceful day. I've finished DIL's hat and it just needs stitching up. I'm whizzing through my WIP's. I think I can hear a stirring from upstairs!! GS will be wanting breakfast when he get's up. haha. EAT? He could eat for England. GS1 is a bit more picky but loves veggie, and fruit. So I think that's good in a 13yr boy. I'll pop in later. Tammie, How are you today love? Don't get too downhearted, you'll be fine, just you wait. love susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. Sunny here again!!! in Surrey.
Had a lovely time with the grandchildren. Spent Friday afternoon taking part in the 'Olympics'. Kids doing their version of alll the track and field races. Apparently skipping with a rope is in the Olympics, I might enter for that.
Yesterday we went swimming - more Olympics. I won who can make the biggest splash event. Then back to my daughter's for lunch. Then home and collapse. Had a long lie in this morning, boy was I tired last night.
Anyway now full of beans (not literally - I hate beans) and going to start getting things ready for holiday. We are off the Kent for a week with daughter and family. No rest there then.
Ann, glad you made it safely to Aberdeen and are enjoying yourself.
Angela, yes you and your sister could be twins.
Susan, have a lovely time with your grandson.
Pam and Tammie how are you doing?
Have a lovely day everyone. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Purple...When do you go?


----------



## linkan

I finished the scarf  ! YAY ! ok i still have to make the flower that goes on it but i am 3/4 of the way finished with that too lol , Let me ask ... who here likes knitted flowers and who likes crochet flowers? i dont know if i like the knitted ones as much :? I can make so many different kinds of flowers with crochet , i guess i am going to have to research this one too and find some flower patterns to knit and compare the two a little better lol .

OH Purplev dont tell me you are going away now ... we just got grammaS back !!! I hope you enjoy your holiday and i hope that you relax on it because YOU need to stop and lay down once in a while you make me dizzy with how busy you stay !  Have a Good time !  
GrammaS its nice to hear you are smashing through all your WIP's  anything wildly interesting you are wanting to work on when you finish them all ?  
Yarnlady what about you ? what are you working on right now ? 
Nanab is making crafts with the family  I find it interesting to hear what other works you all have planned , Tammie i hope they got your waterworks fixed ?  or at least cleaned up for ya :? 
Have a wonderful day everyone , the hubby is off today and itching to go play with his car but he wants to watch a movie with me first ... Abbot & Costello LOL  so im gonna push pause on the flower and go sit with him  
Talk to you all soon ..


----------



## grandma susan

Linkan I don't know what to start next. I'm finishing a "hoodie" stripy for the 3yr old next door. They don't have much and are always giveing me fresh eggs and greengroceries from her brother's garden. Don't you find that those folk who haven't much give the most?. Anyway I bought a couple of patterns and yarn in usa. I'm wanting to have a try at socks...AND I bought yarn and pattern for an afghan...I've never done either. I'd like to knit my neighbough a cardigan and give her it for Christmas. Then I've also got a little aran left which could be enough for her grandson (3). I look at it this way. I buy the yarn for a project and knit it. What's left from it usually is enough to do a little boys cardigan etc. So I'm really knitting them for free. I've knit all day today. Hope everybody is ok on here today. I'm concerned for you Tammie. You are going to have to come back to us so as we can talk with you and try and make you happier. That's what we're here for. Come on Tammie. I might pop in later. love Susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Purple...When do you go?


We're only going for a week on Friday. I believe there is an internet connection in the cottage so I can keep an eye on what you are all up to. I don't want to risk being talked about!!!


----------



## ann bar

grandma susan said:


> Linkan I don't know what to start next. I'm finishing a "hoodie" stripy for the 3yr old next door. They don't have much and are always giveing me fresh eggs and greengroceries from her brother's garden. Don't you find that those folk who haven't much give the most?. Anyway I bought a couple of patterns and yarn in usa. I'm wanting to have a try at socks...AND I bought yarn and pattern for an afghan...I've never done either. I'd like to knit my neighbough a cardigan and give her it for Christmas. Then I've also got a little aran left which could be enough for her grandson (3). I look at it this way. I buy the yarn for a project and knit it. What's left from it usually is enough to do a little boys cardigan etc. So I'm really knitting them for free. I've knit all day today. Hope everybody is ok on here today. I'm concerned for you Tammie. You are going to have to come back to us so as we can talk with you and try and make you happier. That's what we're here for. Come on Tammie. I might pop in later. love Susan x


Love your idea about making a sweater for your neighbor.
Your comment about those folks who don't have much are generous, is so true. We are part of a group who collect food for a local food bank. The most giving are those people who thank us for doing what we do and as they are giving tell us they have been there and understand what some people are experiencing.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all.
Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture. 
Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all.
> Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture.
> Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
> Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
> Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV


I will have to give you a penguin for your room! It looks really good. Quite jealous. Cariad Penguin xx


----------



## ann bar

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all.
> Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture.
> Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
> Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
> Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV


How nice to have a craft room... love the wall color. I have that tone through out my house. I have a dresser in the guest bedroom where there are two drawers for my sewing supplies. My table is a fold up and stored under the bed and my machine is in the closet. I keep my knitting in bins in the office closet. 
You sound as if you have a very full week. Enjoy your time away. 
What are wellies :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Ann Barr, Wellies are wellington boots, I think you may call them galloshers? They are knee high and waterproof and are great for jumping in puddles. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture.
> Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
> Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
> Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to give you a penguin for your room! It looks really good. Quite jealous. Cariad Penguin xx
Click to expand...

Will it be a purple penguin?


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Hi Ann Barr, Wellies are wellington boots, I think you may call them galloshers? They are knee high and waterproof and are great for jumping in puddles. :thumbup:


Thought they were gum boots - wellie gogs. Puddles are good as long as they are not too deep. You then end up with wet feet. But as I'm a Penguin, I just waddle through. Penguin xx


----------



## ann bar

PurpleV said:


> Hi Ann Barr, Wellies are wellington boots, I think you may call them galloshers? They are knee high and waterproof and are great for jumping in puddles. :thumbup:


Thanks for the info. We get a lot of rain here but still rarely use an umbrella and just try to avoid puddles. :-D 
When they were young, and we were still living on the mainland, our children would have galoshes just so they could jump in the puddles. Good fun to do at any age.


----------



## linkan

That's right Purple we will talk about you like crazy !! Unless of course you make time to check in on us LOL  
I agree GrammaS it is a beautiful thing your doing making them gifts like that , I am sure they appreciate it so much  
It feels good to make things for others , i have yet to make anything for me lol .. but i am happy when someone looks at something i make and they want it  so i give it to em lol .
I gotta get to my next project .. one i am not sure i can even do and one for my sisters birthday :? i have less than a week to do that one now ... why i wait till the last minute i dont know  
But knitting under pressure seems to work for me i guess . 
Have a wonderful night everyone ! talk to you tomorrow


----------



## linkan

Here is the Neck warmer scarf i just finished ... my first intermediate pattern lol 
My son Ethan took the picture  He can be so creative lol


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture.
> Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
> Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
> Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to give you a penguin for your room! It looks really good. Quite jealous. Cariad Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will it be a purple penguin?
Click to expand...

Noooooo. It will be a proper one. If it were purple it would be you and as I am not you, it is not purple but proper like me! Proper Penguin xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning to each and every one!!!It's a beautiful day and already (7.30am) I've got the washer going. (Not like me at all). Purple, what makes you think we will talk about you when your'e away hahaha. Of course we will. All I did yesterday was knit, make lunch and knit again..I never got changed out of my pyjamas! Well, I put clean ones on anyway!Today is stitch and B***h. There's no dancing for me tonight because it's closed for a few weeks for the summer hols. I booked up for a caravan site last night on line so we have two little breaks coming. Next month we go to York again, then October we go to Teesdale. Both are only an hour away but that's fine by us. Tammie....Will you come back and tell us how you are? Does anyone know if she's OK? Linkan I love your flower. and purple your craft room is fab. I wish I could have one. My house is too tiny. We've had a letter to say the gas and electric are going up in price. How they think pensioners manage I don't know. We pay more for energy than we did for a morgage years ago. Never mind, Nobody is going to spoil this day...I'm convinced. See you all soon. Susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone, Bit of cloud, bit of sunshine, could rain later.
Linkan, what a pretty neck scarf. Really lovely work.
Susan, what no dancing, guess you won't be needing your tenna.
Let's have a picture of the hoodie you're making when it's finished.
I will be checking online while I am away, do you think I could go a whole week without you lot.
Penguin, if you are being so Proper I would like an Empress penguin (with a tiny purple bow????).
Off to the shops now, might just have to call into lys.
Catch you all later. Big Hugs PurpleV
ps Tammie are you ok? Please get in touch.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone, Bit of cloud, bit of sunshine, could rain later.
> Linkan, what a pretty neck scarf. Really lovely work.
> Susan, what no dancing, guess you won't be needing your tenna.
> Let's have a picture of the hoodie you're making when it's finished.
> I will be checking online while I am away, do you think I could go a whole week without you lot.
> Penguin, if you are being so Proper I would like an Empress penguin (with a tiny purple bow????).
> Off to the shops now, might just have to call into lys.
> Catch you all later. Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps Tammie are you ok? Please get in touch.


Don't know how to take pictures!!! I'm sick of asking DH to help me. I'll try again maybe. Have a nice day :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Hello everyone thought i would send a pic of My sister and myself at our little sewing circle ...
> Oh hey purple check out my shirt


Love the picture, But want to know why there is a scarf from your other picture in front of you. I thought it was a sewing circle.
Had to laugh at your other post where you said you did not know that you and sister looked so much a like.. How long have you two know each other? :roll: 
Love the pixie really. 
You also ask what everone is making. Well I have nothing finished here. One sweater on needles, one vest on needles, one shawl scarf on needles. The start of linen wash clothes not on needles yet, in planing stage. I just like to start projects just not getting finished.
I do love the scarf, and your flower is perfect. Did you crochet, or knit it. It is very pretty love pink.


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hello , great to see what you look like Linkan aka Angela? In Aberdeen, having a wonderful time with my family, going to make a papiermache post box for my teacher GD this evening, should be a deal of fun , 3 of us making a mess!! what fun. Ann :thumbup:


I just thought of something, wouldn't it be fun to make papiermache post boxs for mail man, wouldn't it be fun to watch their faces trying to figure out that one. Plus they have annoyed me enough with lost mail.
Ann glad you are having fun making a mess at daughters house, it's so much fun isn't it. 
Glad you are enjoying time with family. Those are good memories for g.children. I envie you, mine are in teens and up. The only things they do with me is roll their eyes when g.mom goes off in her wonderful way. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Morning from NE UK. Sunny hear with a little breeze, (do I care)haha. GS2 still asleep and looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth. He is the double of him mam. He talks ALL the time, doesn't come up for air! He's a joy!I must say I'm missing GS1, He's at a sleepover at his pal's so we brought GS2 down to ours so as to give mam and dad a chance to go out. DH got an I-pad !!! I can see he's enjoying it!He's downloaded a book! bless him...I don't know of any plans today but I wouldn't be surprised if they all go out on the boat, so I could have a peaceful day. I've finished DIL's hat and it just needs stitching up. I'm whizzing through my WIP's. I think I can hear a stirring from upstairs!! GS will be wanting breakfast when he get's up. haha. EAT? He could eat for England. GS1 is a bit more picky but loves veggie, and fruit. So I think that's good in a 13yr boy. I'll pop in later. Tammie, How are you today love? Don't get too downhearted, you'll be fine, just you wait. love susan x


Have you ever notice that teen boys can eat something and 15 minutes later ask what there is to eat. I think they use to call it the empty leg thing. Don't know where they put it all, and still remain skinny. If I ate as much as they do I would have to roll on the floor to get any place, and would not be able to see my feet, or if I had any. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone. Sunny here again!!! in Surrey.
> Had a lovely time with the grandchildren. Spent Friday afternoon taking part in the 'Olympics'. Kids doing their version of alll the track and field races. Apparently skipping with a rope is in the Olympics, I might enter for that.
> Yesterday we went swimming - more Olympics. I won who can make the biggest splash event. Then back to my daughter's for lunch. Then home and collapse. Had a long lie in this morning, boy was I tired last night.
> Anyway now full of beans (not literally - I hate beans) and going to start getting things ready for holiday. We are off the Kent for a week with daughter and family. No rest there then.
> Ann, glad you made it safely to Aberdeen and are enjoying yourself.
> Angela, yes you and your sister could be twins.
> Susan, have a lovely time with your grandson.
> Pam and Tammie how are you doing?
> Have a lovely day everyone. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


Oh please V do not take up skipping rope in the Olympies. I am having enough trouble keeping up with your redo of house, I am just lucky if I can get hubby and neighbor to get craft room done.. Plus your swimming. I consider myself lucky getting out of bed for exercise, that making it to kitchen to have a cup of coffee. I then have to sit down for at least two hours to recover. ;-)
Have a great time on your holiday, and we really won't be talking about you, right ladies :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all.
> Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture.
> Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
> Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
> Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV


Oh V, love the room. Also the color on walls. Your sewing cabinet is beautiful. Also what is the picture shelf? Did you do it?
You really do need a vaction after all you have done.
Have fun with your tea party and meeting K.P. lady. You are going again, I can not keep up with you and all your doing.


----------



## theyarnlady

ann bar said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture.
> Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
> Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
> Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> How nice to have a craft room... love the wall color. I have that tone through out my house. I have a dresser in the guest bedroom where there are two drawers for my sewing supplies. My table is a fold up and stored under the bed and my machine is in the closet. I keep my knitting in bins in the office closet.
> You sound as if you have a very full week. Enjoy your time away.
> What are wellies :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:
Click to expand...

Ann Bar welcome to the club from a person who is a little off center,as the marbles in head keep moving on. Forget the Wellies just jump into the puddle,and splash away. If you wear them you'll just get a boot full of water, and fall over. the yarnlady :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture.
> Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
> Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
> Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to give you a penguin for your room! It looks really good. Quite jealous. Cariad Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will it be a purple penguin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooooo. It will be a proper one. If it were purple it would be you and as I am not you, it is not purple but proper like me! Proper Penguin xx
Click to expand...

Penguin I am so glad some one on this site has proper taste, and I am not the only one who has refine taste. It's so hard being the only one. :roll: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

ann bar said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linkan I don't know what to start next. I'm finishing a "hoodie" stripy for the 3yr old next door. They don't have much and are always giveing me fresh eggs and greengroceries from her brother's garden. Don't you find that those folk who haven't much give the most?. Anyway I bought a couple of patterns and yarn in usa. I'm wanting to have a try at socks...AND I bought yarn and pattern for an afghan...I've never done either. I'd like to knit my neighbough a cardigan and give her it for Christmas. Then I've also got a little aran left which could be enough for her grandson (3). I look at it this way. I buy the yarn for a project and knit it. What's left from it usually is enough to do a little boys cardigan etc. So I'm really knitting them for free. I've knit all day today. Hope everybody is ok on here today. I'm concerned for you Tammie. You are going to have to come back to us so as we can talk with you and try and make you happier. That's what we're here for. Come on Tammie. I might pop in later. love Susan x
> 
> 
> 
> Love your idea about making a sweater for your neighbor.
> Your comment about those folks who don't have much are generous, is so true. We are part of a group who collect food for a local food bank. The most giving are those people who thank us for doing what we do and as they are giving tell us they have been there and understand what some people are experiencing.
Click to expand...

Isn't that the truth, the least they have the more they give.


----------



## theyarnlady

ann bar said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ann Barr, Wellies are wellington boots, I think you may call them galloshers? They are knee high and waterproof and are great for jumping in puddles. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. We get a lot of rain here but still rarely use an umbrella and just try to avoid puddles. :-D
> When they were young, and we were still living on the mainland, our children would have galoshes just so they could jump in the puddles. Good fun to do at any age.
Click to expand...

Thats what puddles are for. Taught boys to jump in with out boots and would join them and splash away. I still do it once and a while. So what if they take me to the home, at least I had fun getting there.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Good morning to each and every one!!!It's a beautiful day and already (7.30am) I've got the washer going. (Not like me at all). Purple, what makes you think we will talk about you when your'e away hahaha. Of course we will. All I did yesterday was knit, make lunch and knit again..I never got changed out of my pyjamas! Well, I put clean ones on anyway!Today is stitch and B***h. There's no dancing for me tonight because it's closed for a few weeks for the summer hols. I booked up for a caravan site last night on line so we have two little breaks coming. Next month we go to York again, then October we go to Teesdale. Both are only an hour away but that's fine by us. Tammie....Will you come back and tell us how you are? Does anyone know if she's OK? Linkan I love your flower. and purple your craft room is fab. I wish I could have one. My house is too tiny. We've had a letter to say the gas and electric are going up in price. How they think pensioners manage I don't know. We pay more for energy than we did for a morgage years ago. Never mind, Nobody is going to spoil this day...I'm convinced. See you all soon. Susan x


Envy you getting away g.susan. RV has sat in drive since spring. To many things have happen here with other things. Hope to get out sometime this fall before storing it. 
Isn't it true about energy cost. They tell us to cut back on used, then charge us more for not useing. How was stitch and ----? Any funny happening?


----------



## theyarnlady

Tammi, I hope everthing is o.k. Miss not hearing from you. get in touch soon. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Good Morning ladies, It's now 10:35 and sunny again, just like it has been the last two weeks. Yes I am rubbing it in.:0
Been a busy time here. Saturday, hubby actually agree to take me to Amish bakery. Stood in line for half an hour. Was'nt he sweet. Got some white bread, and cheese and onion bread both still hot from oven. Also got sticky buns and cinnamon bun. Sticky buns for #1 son,wife and granddaugther. We were suppose to have a funeral in back yard Sunday afternoon. g.daughters guinea pig died. But they held it up at cabin instead. So told son they will have to come down sometime this week to get their buns. Hubby and I always hold hands no matter where we go. Unless upset with him then I hold my own hand,and that is not easy. As we were leaving. A man and his wife stop us to tell us they thought that was so nice. Man said thats what is call old love.(got news for him I am a old lady in body,with the mind of a 5 year old)..
But thought it was sweet of both of them
Spent yesterday cleaning out clothes we do not wear to go to good will. Still have one closet to go. As friend says I am starting to nest. Usual starts in the fall,before snow comes. Still have to clean upper sheleves. Then in to shop to clean out that. 
Saw my first wool bear, he was just a baby. They are fuzzy little caterpillar which are black with a brown stripe. The saying here is if the stripe is wide we will have a long winter. He was a little early this year. Wonder if that means we will have an early winter. Of course I do not beleive in them. He was so tiny, told him he was here to early. Yes they are getting the room at the home ready for me. 
I repeat again puddles are not for boots. Of course you know with my refinded taste I am right.
Hubby and neighbor have their heads together, trouble will insue from this. Oh the trials in life.
Purple, found the mini knitting needles, they say they are 1/2 mm. have to look that one up to see what that is in our measurements.
All for now,have to get something done today. 
Remember to stay out of trouble all of you.
Pam


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all.
> Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture.
> Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
> Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
> Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV


Oh purple it looks fantastic ! the tables look great i cant believe you did the refinish job it looks so professional  Its nice how your tables are right up against the window too , i hope the view is a good one  
Enjoy your craft room lady you earned every square inch of the place ...
AND .. the purple walls are perfect , you cant go wrong with purple .
Yarnlady they call it a sewing circle , but we basically do our own thing .. once a month long ago , they use to do charity quilts ... i helped with two (no idea if it was really help or not) and we havent done anymore ..our numbers had dwindled but we are building it back up again slowly  that scarf was the one in the picture i was working on it .. Lisa was making fingerless crochet gloves for her MiL .. and yea i know dumb comment i have known her all my life since she is older by three years LOL .. had to add that part ! i am used to my cheeks being a little sharper but lately they are a bit fuller and i think it makes us look a lot alike  i dont normally let anyone take my picture i dont like scareing the camera's LOL 
grammas i hope you figure out the picture thing i would also love to see the sweater you make  
lots of love everyone gonna sign off in a bit and go take this lady her neck warmer scarf  then i get to come back here and start something else (very mysterious) lol take care all !!


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Spent today finishing off my craft room. My husband helped me reassemble the sewing machine table and put my electric machine in it. I'm really pleased with the way it has turned out. Everything is in place except I can't find my long quilting tape measure or my super large cutting out scissors. I've probably put them somewhere very safe! Here's a picture.
> Got quite a busy week coming up. On Tuesday I am hosting afternoon tea for my needlecraft group. On Thursday I'm meeting another KP memberr for coffee at a local garden centre that has a rather nice craft department. That's the fun bit then I've got to paint the wardrobe so we can clear our clothes out of the other bedrooms. I've already done an order for the supermarket to deliver food to our holiday cottage. We are only away for a week, but I'm taking everything from swimsuit to wellies. After all it is summer here in the UK.
> Tammie, thinking of you. Let us know how you are.
> Hope everyone has a good week. Big hugs. PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to give you a penguin for your room! It looks really good. Quite jealous. Cariad Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will it be a purple penguin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooooo. It will be a proper one. If it were purple it would be you and as I am not you, it is not purple but proper like me! Proper Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penguin I am so glad some one on this site has proper taste, and I am not the only one who has refine taste. It's so hard being the only one. :roll: :XD:
Click to expand...

Don't you dare encourage her!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening all! I've had a pm from Tammie. She's not been too good, but is getting better and her flat is drying out ok. May take a while.
Told her that we were all worried about her. Hopefully she 'll be back soon.
Went swimming today but too many kids doing daft things to do any proper swimming, but at least I had a shower and got my hair washed!
Made an apple and cinnamon cake and a victoria sponge for tea tomorrow. The forecast is for rain and thunder and lightening. Typical British summer. So I think we shall be indoors.
Spoke to Penguin today she is getting her caravan ready for her holiday. It is a superduper caravan has has more mod cons than my house. I have to go away at the same time as her as I miss her. (but don't tell her)
Thank you for all your nice comments about my craft room. I'm very pleased with it and christened it today by sewing a button back on a cardigan! I'll try something more adventurous next time.
Take care everyone. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## PENGWIN

Yarnlady - there are some of us who just have 'proper' standards. I just love to see Purple's little feet running to keep up. Cariad Penguin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> Yarnlady - there are some of us who just have 'proper' standards. I just love to see Purple's little feet running to keep up. Cariad Penguin xx


I thought mt feet were bigger than yours!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everybody, It's pouring with rain here today and the forecasters say it's set like this for the rest of the week! Definitely taking my wellies on holiday.
Had another message from Tammie, she appreciates everyones concern and says she'll be back in a few days, just needs to rest.
Off to tidy the house and make sandwiches before the 'coven' (that's what our husbands call our needlecraft group) arrives.
Have a good day. Catch you all latewr. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

I'm sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday. I had 1 hell of a knitting day....I knew I was starting the hood for this hoodie and I thought I'd just take a dishcloth to knit to Stitch and B***h cos there's no way anybody can concentrate on craft when we are b***hing so much. Well I knitted that,No probs,then I came home. I went to start the hood of the hoodie when I realised I didn't have the right sized circular needle for it. So that will have to wait until Thurs when I get to a yarn store. I thought I'd start my afghan. It's got bobbles and cables on. (no prob for the likes of me!!!) I started it at 5.30 and at 9.pm I pulled it our AGAIN and went to bed. It has 249 loops on and I'm making a silly mistake with it.This is just on the first row. I don't like knitting circular so I tried both. I KNOW that it's my stupidity but it's got me up the wall! I will try again today. I love a challenge and I WILL do it, (maybe hahaha). Anyway what's new today? Purple I'm glad Tammie contacted you, I hope she's not too "down". It's over60's today girls!!!I think I'd rather stay in and get my afghan sorted. I'm asking myself why the hell I want an afghan, I've managed for 61 yrs without one. I will say this though, The American yarn I brought over to knit this is lovely quality and it was so reasonable. Right! that's it. I'm going to sign off now. Take care today all of you susan x


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarnlady - there are some of us who just have 'proper' standards. I just love to see Purple's little feet running to keep up. Cariad Penguin xx
> 
> 
> 
> I thought mt feet were bigger than yours!
Click to expand...

Please purple don't start with shoe sizes again hahahaha


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarnlady - there are some of us who just have 'proper' standards. I just love to see Purple's little feet running to keep up. Cariad Penguin xx
> 
> 
> 
> I thought mt feet were bigger than yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please purple don't start with shoe sizes again hahahaha
Click to expand...

Grandm Susan - just knew the shoe thing would raise a comment from you. Penguin xx


----------



## linkan

Ok so i got the scarf to the lady yesterday which was good because i promised to cook for my son and needed some supplies .... chicken , potatoes , cheese , eggs , milk ... ok i needed everything !!! but i got it and i cooked for him and then we all went to sleep lol , he must have been tuckered i helped him finish his biology before we went to nap and he woke up about 2:30 this morning a little disoriented about sleeping so long ... i woke up after two hours .. OF COURSE !! its always with the two hours , every two hours ! ... anyway 
I started my sisters birthday present ... she is gonna love love it !! i made good progress so if i keep up that pace i will have it done by her birthday this weekend  
Glad to hear that Tammie got in touch with you Purple , I hope she is not getting really sick  
Give her my best wishes  
My best wishes go out to all of you , everyone have a wonderful day  I'M gonna KNIT  !!! 
sitting at the kitchen window with my knitting my roses look pretty right now and i have purple flowers in the window boxes and on the deck .. even the tomato plants look pretty ... so i got a good view a cool breeze , my work in front of me ... and a stinking garbage truck taking its slow sweet time to move down the street !!! oh well cant have it all lol ...


----------



## theyarnlady

Hello Ladies, slow start to the day. It is 10:48 a.m. and gray and raining. I am paying for bragging yesterday. Rain and grey all day. 
Had a lovely afternoon yesterday, went up to Beaver Dam, on the back roads, Farm country. The land is starting to look toward fall. Wheat and barley harvested,pretty golden color.Hay bales in the field.Fielde corn starting to dry out. Green,from winter wheat and soybeans. Wild grasses brown and golden. A few Queen Anne lace left of wild flowers. Pine trees losing their light green and turning dark green. Beautful blue sky and big puffy clouds. Lots of old barns,ect. Just can't wait for leaves to start changing color. That was the best part of day. 
g.susan I do not know how to down load pictures either. Ask my Computer expert, the neighbor. This is a man who has 20+ cups of coffee a day. This is how he shows me. Comes over and does it as fast as "he" can. Never showed me the slow way so I could learn. I think I should read instrutions, maybe could learn. How is it going with the afghan? I know you'll get it. Did you get needles for hood? If not I know you Will figure it out. Glad youlike the yarn what kine or name is it. 
Linken, sounds like your knitting up a storm.Son is lucky he has a mom like you.
Nana, How are you doing with gchildren. Bet you are having fun.
Penguin so nice to have someone on this site with fine taste. 
Don't start again on shoe size you know you guys cheat.
Purple v, how was the group for needlecraft?(or coven)
Glad you are in touch with Tammi,She is missed.
Have you notice ever time someone joins us at this site ,they do not last long is it something I said? Or do they not enjoy all of us. I sure do. Lighten the day,and fun too.
Have to go now, making potato salad, to go with chicken tonight was going to grill it outside but looks like it will be inside instead. Want to make some salsa with tomatoes from garden. You all have a good day.Thinking of you Tammi. Pam


----------



## tammie52

good evening all

just want to say a big thank you to all who asked after me this last few days. was nice knowing i have so many friends with this big family on kp. think im on the mend now dont know what it was, but since i got home from my day trip on fri i was struck down with a terrible headache and every bone in my body was sore, hubbie wouldnt let me get out of bed sat/sun bless him thought he was goin to have to take me to hospital tho dopctor thinks its just a viral infection i got but couldnt explain were, he said somtimes it just hits one part of the body and the rest of the body goes in to fighting mode and closes down, rest was all he offered. but im back on my feet thank god and getting better every day, will have to go back a few days to read up on posts so bare with me pls, have a nice evening all tammie


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Tammie it's so good to have you back with us, welcome home!You haven't missed much, Some folk have just talked about shoe sizes and peas (Don't even ask). I don't know where to start tonight. Yarnlady,the yarn I'm using is Simply Soft by Caron! have you heard of it? I got it at Michael's, it's beautiful. Girls I've done 19 rows of my afghan and I'm beginning to get in the groove. There's 46 rows to the pattern so there's little chance of me being able to follow it up without the pattern. I'm enjoying it. It's made up of bobbles and cables and leaves.I wish you could see all the markers I've got placed in the rows hahaha. I'm marking every section then IF or indeed WHEN I go wrong I'll be in the right section. Anyway once again I digress. Nothing exciting happened at the over 60's today. Someone had died so she wasn't there! I won a tin of Heinz Baked Beans (I'm loosing the will). There seemed to be an air about things this afternoon. There's been a mention of me becoming treasurer, because account's was my thing, but I told them NO! I've done it all my life, I don't want the hassle. As I gaze out of my window on this summer/autumnish evening I see nothing but rain...Mist....miserableness....Tomorrow I AM going on my trip to Scarborough. I thought I'd get out of it but no such luck. DH is going to a funeral. You know I told you about bezzy friend going in her caravan? well she's gone! It just HAD to be tonight didn't it? She'll be flooded out. OMG I'm glad I'm not in there with her and her DH....NO computer, no thanks. I'll be popping in and out tonight as I'm going to have to catch up on my e-mails. love Susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarnlady - there are some of us who just have 'proper' standards. I just love to see Purple's little feet running to keep up. Cariad Penguin xx
> 
> 
> 
> I thought mt feet were bigger than yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please purple don't start with shoe sizes again hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grandm Susan - just knew the shoe thing would raise a comment from you. Penguin xx
Click to expand...

We could go continental. I'm 39! heehee


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all.
Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?


I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
Click to expand...

Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Well I'm off to bed I'm sick of this day...When we were in USA we bought DS and DIL a laptop. DIL's didn't work properly so we took it back a few days later. They gave her another one no questions asked. Well if it hasn't flipping packed up today....I know it's under warranty but it's the thought of all the hassle. Why,oh why can't things just work??? DS is miserable because he can't get into the boat show at Southampton. The idea was they stayed over night Fri,did boatshow on Sat,stayed overnight Sat and came back Sunday. Trouble is the motel has put it's price up from £30. to £80. It's a greedy world.I'm fedup with today, Everybody seems down. There's nothing on TV! What a moaning bugger I am hahahahahaha. All have a good night. love Susan x


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about shoe sizes again??????
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about shoe sizes again??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but on the continent I wear size 39s. Hav e a good sleep. Sweet dreams, things we seem better in the morning. Hugs
Click to expand...


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
Click to expand...

Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
Click to expand...

Now that's just showing off. I can't speak Welsh! Boreda PV


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's just showing off. I can't speak Welsh! Boreda PV
Click to expand...

Yakki da!


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's just showing off. I can't speak Welsh! Boreda PV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yakki da!
Click to expand...

You will not get anywhere in France by speaking Welsh, you'd better start practicing. Now after me - 
1.Un grand caraf de vin rouge si vous plait. 
2. Un autre caraf de vin rouge si vous plait
3 Une autre caraf de vin rouge si vous plait
4. Ou est la toilette?
4 Vite si vous plait.

Bon chance


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's just showing off. I can't speak Welsh! Boreda PV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yakki da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will not get anywhere in France by speaking Welsh, you'd better start practicing. Now after me -
> 1.Un grand caraf de vin rouge si vous plait.
> 2. Un autre caraf de vin rouge si vous plait
> 3 Une autre caraf de vin rouge si vous plait
> 4. Ou est la toilette?
> 4 Vite si vous plait.
> 
> Bon chance
Click to expand...

I know where every loo is located in the City of Paris, one being under the east pier of the Tour Eifel and it cost 2 Francs. Le Penguin xx Welsh and French are not so very dissimilar.


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's just showing off. I can't speak Welsh! Boreda PV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yakki da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will not get anywhere in France by speaking Welsh, you'd better start practicing. Now after me -
> 1.Un grand caraf de vin rouge si vous plait.
> 2. Un autre caraf de vin rouge si vous plait
> 3 Une autre caraf de vin rouge si vous plait
> 4. Ou est la toilette?
> 4 Vite si vous plait.
> 
> Bon chance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know where every loo is located in the City of Paris, one being under the east pier of the Tour Eifel and it cost 2 Francs. Le Penguin xx Welsh and French are not so very dissimilar.
Click to expand...

Smart a...!


----------



## linkan

Penguin have a fantastic trip sorry but me no speaky french ... polly vu english ?? 
TAMMIE dearest go back to bed and stay there till you cant stand it any longer !! 
Purple i love the coven thing lol , very nice of you to donate some of the knitting stuff , i am growing my stashes and bits and stuff one at a time but i love each piece i am collecting  no i am not really fast i just sleep only four hours a night sometimes and can get very very focused between 2 and 6 am lol
GrammaS i use simply soft caron all the time it is one of my favorites .. the hat in my avatar is made from that 
dont give up on your dAY it will get better  pop in a good movie and knit some on the afghan 
yarnlady sounds like good food yummy .. made some fried green tomatoes this morning they were sooo good , i am trying to fill every spare moment knitting so that i can get this done by friday , and then i have to buy a bigger cable for a skirt i wanted to make for the little Alexis  
it is thundering here .. no rain yet , but i love the sound of a storm coming in .
Purple i didnt feel a thing we had no shaking going on in this part of the country , we rarely do though , we are in a valley ... the Ohio Valley ..its like a soup bowl but under us are caverns and caves ... seems like we would get more shakes right? but nope ..
have fun all .. happy knitting , enjoy the evening !!


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> good evening all
> 
> just want to say a big thank you to all who asked after me this last few days. was nice knowing i have so many friends with this big family on kp. think im on the mend now dont know what it was, but since i got home from my day trip on fri i was struck down with a terrible headache and every bone in my body was sore, hubbie wouldnt let me get out of bed sat/sun bless him thought he was goin to have to take me to hospital tho dopctor thinks its just a viral infection i got but couldnt explain were, he said somtimes it just hits one part of the body and the rest of the body goes in to fighting mode and closes down, rest was all he offered. but im back on my feet thank god and getting better every day, will have to go back a few days to read up on posts so bare with me pls, have a nice evening all tammie


So glad you are back with us. Now be kind to yourself and don't over due. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Hello Tammie it's so good to have you back with us, welcome home!You haven't missed much, Some folk have just talked about shoe sizes and peas (Don't even ask). I don't know where to start tonight. Yarnlady,the yarn I'm using is Simply Soft by Caron! have you heard of it? I got it at Michael's, it's beautiful. Girls I've done 19 rows of my afghan and I'm beginning to get in the groove. There's 46 rows to the pattern so there's little chance of me being able to follow it up without the pattern. I'm enjoying it. It's made up of bobbles and cables and leaves.I wish you could see all the markers I've got placed in the rows hahaha. I'm marking every section then IF or indeed WHEN I go wrong I'll be in the right section. Anyway once again I digress. Nothing exciting happened at the over 60's today. Someone had died so she wasn't there! I won a tin of Heinz Baked Beans (I'm loosing the will). There seemed to be an air about things this afternoon. There's been a mention of me becoming treasurer, because account's was my thing, but I told them NO! I've done it all my life, I don't want the hassle. As I gaze out of my window on this summer/autumnish evening I see nothing but rain...Mist....miserableness....Tomorrow I AM going on my trip to Scarborough. I thought I'd get out of it but no such luck. DH is going to a funeral. You know I told you about bezzy friend going in her caravan? well she's gone! It just HAD to be tonight didn't it? She'll be flooded out. OMG I'm glad I'm not in there with her and her DH....NO computer, no thanks. I'll be popping in and out tonight as I'm going to have to catch up on my e-mails. love Susan x


SIMPLY SOFT, is a great yarn, as Linken aka angela told you what color is it? How many markers? So glad everyone knew lady didn't show up. It is so easy to just think she didn't want to show up.
So now your full of beans! As if we couldn't guess that.
Have fun tomorrow, and don't cause to much trouble. If you do let me know, I need a good laugh. Pam :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
Click to expand...

O.K. you two ,stop showing off. It's not nice to keep me in the dark. I know you said goodby, and something about cousin. You two are scewing with my mind.I am losing control of the marbles up there and you won't like what happens  O.k. penguin what is this your writing? Both of you fess up. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello to you all. Well, today's the BIG day. Off to the jolly seaside, with rainhats,brolly's (umbrella's)and galloshes!I've no doubt it'll be fish and chips and ice cream. the 2 ladies who are dragging me around with them (I really DID try to get out of it)are OK for an hour or so but I'm not sure for a day! They probably think the same.I've had a good night's sleep and I'm sorry for the moody last night!!!!DS says he doesn't think his injection is much good.It got me down a bit with all the other niggly things. I'd better go and get ready then I'll come back on maybe. Penguin have a fab time. love Susan x


----------



## tammie52

morning all.
thats all im taking it easy today onlydoin light things as instructed by hubbie, bless him he hoovered and polished and washed floors befor he went to bed last night, he said that will do till he comes home from work today . only thing im allowed to do is get a bath make bed and have a bite to eat. its my birthday sat so hes takin me to the ramada hotel sun if im feeling up to it for a nice meal. purple have a nice time away, grandma have a nice day out, well im goin to have a cuppa then lie down for a bit catch u all later hopefully have a nice day all bye


----------



## nanabanana

Hi


theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello , great to see what you look like Linkan aka Angela? In Aberdeen, having a wonderful time with my family, going to make a papiermache post box for my teacher GD this evening, should be a deal of fun , 3 of us making a mess!! what fun. Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought of something, wouldn't it be fun to make papiermache post boxs for mail man, wouldn't it be fun to watch their faces trying to figure out that one. Plus they have annoyed me enough with lost mail.
> Ann glad you are having fun making a mess at daughters house, it's so much fun isn't it.
> Glad you are enjoying time with family. Those are good memories for g.children. I envie you, mine are in teens and up. The only things they do with me is roll their eyes when g.mom goes off in her wonderful way. :roll:
Click to expand...

Hi all. i'm at my son's house in Aberdeen, it's my 23yr old Grandaughter Rachael who is the teacher, other GD here is Lizzie, 17, going to university soon to do sports science, she swims for Scotland juniors. It was the 3 of us behaving like small kids!!! Ive had a great time' going home to hubby today. will read all your news later, had a good giggle at some of it tho!! Speak later. Cuddles Ann :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. It's stopped raining but still grey skies.
Have a safe journey home Ann.
Tammie, glad you are on the mend.
Susan enjoy the fish and chips, hope they don't get soggy. Have a bracing walk along the prom - you could even sing 'I do like to be beside the seaside' Look out for a mad woman with an even madder spring spaniel followed by a man in a wheelchair. It's my husband's Scottish cousin and husband on holiday there.
Pam, je suis tres desolate de parle francais tout les temps. Not showing off just to let you know I can be clever some of the time :roll: But not too often! It hurts my brain too much.
Angela, I still think you are fast at knitting. Love the sound of the green tomatoes.
Penguin, don't you know that the French use euros and not francs! Don't forget to pack your knitting.
Off to the library to get a walking map for where we are going on holiday. Then I've got to sort out what knitting I'm taking. I guess I'll have to take my grand daughter's as well. Got her making little bags for her dollies.
Catch you all later. Stay dry you lot in the UK and you lot in the US just hope you have some reasonably normal weather and no more earthquakes and hurricanes!
Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's just showing off. I can't speak Welsh! Boreda PV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yakki da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will not get anywhere in France by speaking Welsh, you'd better start practicing. Now after me -
> 1.Un grand caraf de vin rouge si vous plait.
> 2. Un autre caraf de vin rouge si vous plait
> 3 Une autre caraf de vin rouge si vous plait
> 4. Ou est la toilette?
> 4 Vite si vous plait.
> 
> Bon chance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know where every loo is located in the City of Paris, one being under the east pier of the Tour Eifel and it cost 2 Francs. Le Penguin xx Welsh and French are not so very dissimilar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smart a...!
Click to expand...

I hate to say this but you too have bcome loo (Potty) mouths. :lol: Have a grand time Penguin.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Hello to you all. Well, today's the BIG day. Off to the jolly seaside, with rainhats,brolly's (umbrella's)and galloshes!I've no doubt it'll be fish and chips and ice cream. the 2 ladies who are dragging me around with them (I really DID try to get out of it)are OK for an hour or so but I'm not sure for a day! They probably think the same.I've had a good night's sleep and I'm sorry for the moody last night!!!!DS says he doesn't think his injection is much good.It got me down a bit with all the other niggly things. I'd better go and get ready then I'll come back on maybe. Penguin have a fab time. love Susan x


Susan, I would be moody to Sorry to hear about son. Hope it gets better. Just think aabout the food, instead of the trip. It is something to look forward too.


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Penguin have a fantastic trip sorry but me no speaky french ... polly vu english ??
> TAMMIE dearest go back to bed and stay there till you cant stand it any longer !!
> Purple i love the coven thing lol , very nice of you to donate some of the knitting stuff , i am growing my stashes and bits and stuff one at a time but i love each piece i am collecting  no i am not really fast i just sleep only four hours a night sometimes and can get very very focused between 2 and 6 am lol
> GrammaS i use simply soft caron all the time it is one of my favorites .. the hat in my avatar is made from that
> dont give up on your dAY it will get better  pop in a good movie and knit some on the afghan
> yarnlady sounds like good food yummy .. made some fried green tomatoes this morning they were sooo good , i am trying to fill every spare moment knitting so that i can get this done by friday , and then i have to buy a bigger cable for a skirt i wanted to make for the little Alexis
> it is thundering here .. no rain yet , but i love the sound of a storm coming in .
> Purple i didnt feel a thing we had no shaking going on in this part of the country , we rarely do though , we are in a valley ... the Ohio Valley ..its like a soup bowl but under us are caverns and caves ... seems like we would get more shakes right? but nope ..
> have fun all .. happy knitting , enjoy the evening !!


Oh fried green tomatoes, thats a bit of heaven. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi all Lap top crashed last night. was ready to throw it a cross the room. screen went blank, bad sign. Have to have the neigbhor have a look at it. Thank god, I still have desk top.(old reliable)
Hot here today and sunny, does this the last two weeks of Augs. and when school starts for the rug rats.
No Hurricanes,or earthquakes here, mostly on the east coast. One man at the university of Wisconsin in Madison said he felt the earth move. I say he was hitting the sauce alittle to much.Will be putting beans and corn to freeze. First have to wash,blanch, and cut up and bag. Sure will be glad to have that done. But pays off in winter they taste so good,like fresh vegs. 
Have to go have a coffee,and start a.c. Everyone have a good day.
Tammi you rest now. Linken put needle's down and enjoy something else for a bit.
purple v. hope your walk to library is a success and fun.
Peguin have a fun fun time and watch out for the loo's might come in handy. 
g.susan, hope today goes better for you. Thinking of you and son.
Ann, hope you are home now and had a good time,missed you here. How did it go what did you do besides mail boxes?
Try all to be good today, I will get into enough trouble for all of us. Pam


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin have a fantastic trip sorry but me no speaky french ... polly vu english ??
> TAMMIE dearest go back to bed and stay there till you cant stand it any longer !!
> Purple i love the coven thing lol , very nice of you to donate some of the knitting stuff , i am growing my stashes and bits and stuff one at a time but i love each piece i am collecting  no i am not really fast i just sleep only four hours a night sometimes and can get very very focused between 2 and 6 am lol
> GrammaS i use simply soft caron all the time it is one of my favorites .. the hat in my avatar is made from that
> dont give up on your dAY it will get better  pop in a good movie and knit some on the afghan
> yarnlady sounds like good food yummy .. made some fried green tomatoes this morning they were sooo good , i am trying to fill every spare moment knitting so that i can get this done by friday , and then i have to buy a bigger cable for a skirt i wanted to make for the little Alexis
> it is thundering here .. no rain yet , but i love the sound of a storm coming in .
> Purple i didnt feel a thing we had no shaking going on in this part of the country , we rarely do though , we are in a valley ... the Ohio Valley ..its like a soup bowl but under us are caverns and caves ... seems like we would get more shakes right? but nope ..
> have fun all .. happy knitting , enjoy the evening !!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fried green tomatoes, thats a bit of heaven. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I do not polly vu froglegs either so it is always interesting. Rely on husband who worked in Paris for a while but having said that I seem to understand what they are on about hours before he does. Will be thinking of you all. Have a good couple of weeks, I intend to - moules frite here I come. Can't remember whether moules has an 's' or not but I am sure Purple will put me right. By the way, I am an expert with French loos. 1. do what you have to do, 2. flush, 3. run like the clappers to avoid wet feet. (don't forget where knickers are as you could land flat on your face). Penguin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. you two ,stop showing off. It's not nice to keep me in the dark. I know you said goodby, and something about cousin. You two are scewing with my mind.I am losing control of the marbles up there and you won't like what happens  O.k. penguin what is this your writing? Both of you fess up. :roll:
Click to expand...

Welsh - what else. It says something like, I'm going to have a good holiday. ! Cariad Penguin xxx


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone. It's stopped raining but still grey skies.
> Have a safe journey home Ann.
> Tammie, glad you are on the mend.
> Susan enjoy the fish and chips, hope they don't get soggy. Have a bracing walk along the prom - you could even sing 'I do like to be beside the seaside' Look out for a mad woman with an even madder spring spaniel followed by a man in a wheelchair. It's my husband's Scottish cousin and husband on holiday there.
> Pam, je suis tres desolate de parle francais tout les temps. Not showing off just to let you know I can be clever some of the time :roll: But not too often! It hurts my brain too much.
> Angela, I still think you are fast at knitting. Love the sound of the green tomatoes.
> Penguin, don't you know that the French use euros and not francs! Don't forget to pack your knitting.
> Off to the library to get a walking map for where we are going on holiday. Then I've got to sort out what knitting I'm taking. I guess I'll have to take my grand daughter's as well. Got her making little bags for her dollies.
> Catch you all later. Stay dry you lot in the UK and you lot in the US just hope you have some reasonably normal weather and no more earthquakes and hurricanes!
> Big hugs PurpleV


Oh Purple, you've been to frogland enough time to know that the french are french. The still express prices in Francs as well as Euros. It's a pity I don't understand a word of it. le Penguin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

I am a totally confused Penguin .... I think you all have brains like whizz kids of keep up with all the comments,l well wishes and messages conveyed to each other. I ready them all with great interest but, forgive me, I cannot keep up with you all. And Purple, you are not allowed to comment - in French, Dutch or any other language. Penguin xx


----------



## linkan

Everyone is going on holiday  
Tammie you seem to be a bit better today  
We are supposed to be getting some nice nasty severe thunderstorms tonight ! ... believe it or not i am glad because it is 98 degrees and my air conditioning quit working around midnight  its HOT and i cant breathe i am trying to maintain with a fan and some ice tea ... sitting with my knitting , but jeez !! they have to order a new motor and compressor or some such mechanical POOP .. could take a week or more , could be tomorrow if they find one close by  stupid stupid stupid thingy !! 

Calgon take me away ... oh wait , it cant because we took out the tub and installed a shower !!! grrrrrrr


----------



## nanabanana

Penguin said:


> I am a totally confused Penguin .... I think you all have brains like whizz kids of keep up with all the comments,l well wishes and messages conveyed to each other. I ready them all with great interest but, forgive me, I cannot keep up with you all. And Purple, you are not allowed to comment - in French, Dutch or any other language. Penguin xx


I'm with you Penquin, I can't keep up either!! I'm at home now, good to see my man and little dogs. I seem to be tired after my few days away, will catch up properly in the morning. Hugs Ann


----------



## grandma susan

evening all. I've got to catch up on this post for today as you all know I've been on a "wrinklies" trip!with two girls, 78 and 80! and I'm worn out! Where they get their energy from I don't know. I'm 61, just a baby. And EAT!!! I've never seen appetites as big as they have and they're only little hahaha. It's been a hot day and been absolutely beautiful. I've just got in. We did Scarbrough for 6 hrs and then had fish and chips in Whitby on the way home. I never, ever want to eat again. I got the needle I wanted, then some shoes and some sticks of candyrock for the tribe...DS loves aniseed rock. DH went to his friends funeral (well, he was his friend until last Friday) and he said the church was packed. I asked him if he was buried or cremated but he wasn't sure!!!!(couldn't make this up could you?)I won a deodarant and handcream in the raffle. Not any common handcream but the good stuff as in what you get at the Hilton, I'm sorry but I can't advertise!!!!. I've just had a coffee and I'm going to catch up on this post so I may talk again. See you all in a while susanx


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> I am a totally confused Penguin .... I think you all have brains like whizz kids of keep up with all the comments,l well wishes and messages conveyed to each other. I ready them all with great interest but, forgive me, I cannot keep up with you all. And Purple, you are not allowed to comment - in French, Dutch or any other language. Penguin xx


Heehee, doesn't take much to confuse La Pingouine. She's probably already started on the french wine.


----------



## grandma susan

Penguin said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin have a fantastic trip sorry but me no speaky french ... polly vu english ??
> TAMMIE dearest go back to bed and stay there till you cant stand it any longer !!
> Purple i love the coven thing lol , very nice of you to donate some of the knitting stuff , i am growing my stashes and bits and stuff one at a time but i love each piece i am collecting  no i am not really fast i just sleep only four hours a night sometimes and can get very very focused between 2 and 6 am lol
> GrammaS i use simply soft caron all the time it is one of my favorites .. the hat in my avatar is made from that
> dont give up on your dAY it will get better  pop in a good movie and knit some on the afghan
> yarnlady sounds like good food yummy .. made some fried green tomatoes this morning they were sooo good , i am trying to fill every spare moment knitting so that i can get this done by friday , and then i have to buy a bigger cable for a skirt i wanted to make for the little Alexis
> it is thundering here .. no rain yet , but i love the sound of a storm coming in .
> Purple i didnt feel a thing we had no shaking going on in this part of the country , we rarely do though , we are in a valley ... the Ohio Valley ..its like a soup bowl but under us are caverns and caves ... seems like we would get more shakes right? but nope ..
> have fun all .. happy knitting , enjoy the evening !!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fried green tomatoes, thats a bit of heaven. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not polly vu froglegs either so it is always interesting. Rely on husband who worked in Paris for a while but having said that I seem to understand what they are on about hours before he does. Will be thinking of you all. Have a good couple of weeks, I intend to - moules frite here I come. Can't remember whether moules has an 's' or not but I am sure Purple will put me right. By the way, I am an expert with French loos. 1. do what you have to do, 2. flush, 3. run like the clappers to avoid wet feet. (don't forget where knickers are as you could land flat on your face). Penguin xx
Click to expand...

Hope I'm not too late to wish you a brilliant holiday....susan xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Penguin said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. It's stopped raining but still grey skies.
> Have a safe journey home Ann.
> Tammie, glad you are on the mend.
> Susan enjoy the fish and chips, hope they don't get soggy. Have a bracing walk along the prom - you could even sing 'I do like to be beside the seaside' Look out for a mad woman with an even madder spring spaniel followed by a man in a wheelchair. It's my husband's Scottish cousin and husband on holiday there.
> Pam, je suis tres desolate de parle francais tout les temps. Not showing off just to let you know I can be clever some of the time :roll: But not too often! It hurts my brain too much.
> Angela, I still think you are fast at knitting. Love the sound of the green tomatoes.
> Penguin, don't you know that the French use euros and not francs! Don't forget to pack your knitting.
> Off to the library to get a walking map for where we are going on holiday. Then I've got to sort out what knitting I'm taking. I guess I'll have to take my grand daughter's as well. Got her making little bags for her dollies.
> Catch you all later. Stay dry you lot in the UK and you lot in the US just hope you have some reasonably normal weather and no more earthquakes and hurricanes!
> Big hugs PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Purple, you've been to frogland enough time to know that the french are french. The still express prices in Francs as well as Euros. It's a pity I don't understand a word of it. le Penguin xx
Click to expand...

SORRY.......... It would be la penguin and not le.... hahaha Aren't I the clever S**t


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> evening all. I've got to catch up on this post for today as you all know I've been on a "wrinklies" trip!with two girls, 78 and 80! and I'm worn out! Where they get their energy from I don't know. I'm 61, just a baby. And EAT!!! I've never seen appetites as big as they have and they're only little hahaha. It's been a hot day and been absolutely beautiful. I've just got in. We did Scarbrough for 6 hrs and then had fish and chips in Whitby on the way home. I never, ever want to eat again. I got the needle I wanted, then some shoes and some sticks of candyrock for the tribe...DS loves aniseed rock. DH went to his friends funeral (well, he was his friend until last Friday) and he said the church was packed. I asked him if he was buried or cremated but he wasn't sure!!!!(couldn't make this up could you?)I won a deodarant and handcream in the raffle. Not any common handcream but the good stuff as in what you get at the Hilton, I'm sorry but I can't advertise!!!!. I've just had a coffee and I'm going to catch up on this post so I may talk again. See you all in a while susanx


Glad you had a good day Susan and didn't need your pakamak.
Well done on your raffle prize wins at least they are useful. Hope you got the rock with the name right through it. Must get some when I'm in Kent. Hope you are not to worn out. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Everyone is going on holiday
> Tammie you seem to be a bit better today
> We are supposed to be getting some nice nasty severe thunderstorms tonight ! ... believe it or not i am glad because it is 98 degrees and my air conditioning quit working around midnight  its HOT and i cant breathe i am trying to maintain with a fan and some ice tea ... sitting with my knitting , but jeez !! they have to order a new motor and compressor or some such mechanical POOP .. could take a week or more , could be tomorrow if they find one close by  stupid stupid stupid thingy !!
> 
> Calgon take me away ... oh wait , it cant because we took out the tub and installed a shower !!! grrrrrrr


Ok Angela, I'm stumped. what's calgon? Should I know?


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Everyone is going on holiday
> Tammie you seem to be a bit better today
> We are supposed to be getting some nice nasty severe thunderstorms tonight ! ... believe it or not i am glad because it is 98 degrees and my air conditioning quit working around midnight  its HOT and i cant breathe i am trying to maintain with a fan and some ice tea ... sitting with my knitting , but jeez !! they have to order a new motor and compressor or some such mechanical POOP .. could take a week or more , could be tomorrow if they find one close by  stupid stupid stupid thingy !!
> 
> Calgon take me away ... oh wait , it cant because we took out the tub and installed a shower !!! grrrrrrr


Sorry your air cons died. I wish I could send you some cool breezes. Although it was sunny here today there is a definite hint of autumn in the air. I'll think of you as I'm filling my hotwater bottle tonight. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Ann, 
Glad you got home safely. You sound like me, keep going with the young ones around. When I get home collapse in a heap. It sounds as if you had a fun time. Now take it easy. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin, It's time you started thinking about going to bed, so we can talk about you, um no, cos you won't be getting much sleep tomorrow night as you take to the high seas. Have a safe journey. Remember to tell Monsieur Pingoiun to drive on the right! Bon vacances. Super big hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone.
Well I went to the library and came out with six different maps. None of which had the place we were staying on! Why is it that when I book a holiday it is always somewhere that is at the edge of the map and of course that particular map is already out on loan to someone else! Anyway we do have the sat nav, so we'll probably get there but even if we do have to go across a few fields. Thank goodness we have a 4x4.
Monday is a bank holiday here in the UK so everybody will be trying to get away early on Friday. We intend to leave just after breakfast and visit a winery and lavender farm on the way. Mind you the weather forecast for Friday is rain, so I guess we'll just have to stay at the winery and have several samples.
Going to do some knitting now, but I'll pop back before I go to bed.Catch you later. Big hugs Purplev
PS Tammie, hope you had a rest today.


----------



## grandma susan

Penguin, if you see Hercule poriot get his autograph for me{Purple are you hitting the vino tonight?), I knitted a dishcloth on the bus today. One woman said I should have stopped at home to knit instead of being on the bus... hahaha. silly cow! Then she wanted to buy if from me... I told her she couldn't afford my skills...It takes a lot to upset me but boy I can get there and when I do BEWARE....I'm wondering how Bezzy Friend is doing with her DH in her caravan. She won't take her phone with her. I don't suppose they've spoken yet !!!!I think their conversations are done through their cocker spanial. I've seen lots and lots of black labs today and my heart is aching for my heidi....Never mind. I WILL get another dog, just you wait.


----------



## grandma susan

oooops Forgot to tell you girls that the heather on the Yorkshire Moors, (5 miles away fom us) has turned a beautiful purple colour now. It's so pretty. I think I live in a beautiful area and I'm so greatful.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a totally confused Penguin .... I think you all have brains like whizz kids of keep up with all the comments,l well wishes and messages conveyed to each other. I ready them all with great interest but, forgive me, I cannot keep up with you all. And Purple, you are not allowed to comment - in French, Dutch or any other language. Penguin xx
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee, doesn't take much to confuse La Pingouine. She's probably already started on the french wine.
Click to expand...

Non, it's Australian.


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin have a fantastic trip sorry but me no speaky french ... polly vu english ??
> TAMMIE dearest go back to bed and stay there till you cant stand it any longer !!
> Purple i love the coven thing lol , very nice of you to donate some of the knitting stuff , i am growing my stashes and bits and stuff one at a time but i love each piece i am collecting  no i am not really fast i just sleep only four hours a night sometimes and can get very very focused between 2 and 6 am lol
> GrammaS i use simply soft caron all the time it is one of my favorites .. the hat in my avatar is made from that
> dont give up on your dAY it will get better  pop in a good movie and knit some on the afghan
> yarnlady sounds like good food yummy .. made some fried green tomatoes this morning they were sooo good , i am trying to fill every spare moment knitting so that i can get this done by friday , and then i have to buy a bigger cable for a skirt i wanted to make for the little Alexis
> it is thundering here .. no rain yet , but i love the sound of a storm coming in .
> Purple i didnt feel a thing we had no shaking going on in this part of the country , we rarely do though , we are in a valley ... the Ohio Valley ..its like a soup bowl but under us are caverns and caves ... seems like we would get more shakes right? but nope ..
> have fun all .. happy knitting , enjoy the evening !!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fried green tomatoes, thats a bit of heaven. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not polly vu froglegs either so it is always interesting. Rely on husband who worked in Paris for a while but having said that I seem to understand what they are on about hours before he does. Will be thinking of you all. Have a good couple of weeks, I intend to - moules frite here I come. Can't remember whether moules has an 's' or not but I am sure Purple will put me right. By the way, I am an expert with French loos. 1. do what you have to do, 2. flush, 3. run like the clappers to avoid wet feet. (don't forget where knickers are as you could land flat on your face). Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope I'm not too late to wish you a brilliant holiday....susan xxx
Click to expand...

Still in Worcestershire, set off at 7pm tomorrow for a 10 hour ferry crossing and then 7 hours driving to destination. Thank you for your good wishes. Just hope the caravan is still with us when we get there. We arrived, one year, at Calais to book in and the young girl in the kiosk looked at our papers, looked at us and asked did we have a caravan. I looked at her and was so tempted to say, 'emmmm, I was wondering what had been following us all the way through France' but thought, best not. Penguin xxx


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. It's stopped raining but still grey skies.
> Have a safe journey home Ann.
> Tammie, glad you are on the mend.
> Susan enjoy the fish and chips, hope they don't get soggy. Have a bracing walk along the prom - you could even sing 'I do like to be beside the seaside' Look out for a mad woman with an even madder spring spaniel followed by a man in a wheelchair. It's my husband's Scottish cousin and husband on holiday there.
> Pam, je suis tres desolate de parle francais tout les temps. Not showing off just to let you know I can be clever some of the time :roll: But not too often! It hurts my brain too much.
> Angela, I still think you are fast at knitting. Love the sound of the green tomatoes.
> Penguin, don't you know that the French use euros and not francs! Don't forget to pack your knitting.
> Off to the library to get a walking map for where we are going on holiday. Then I've got to sort out what knitting I'm taking. I guess I'll have to take my grand daughter's as well. Got her making little bags for her dollies.
> Catch you all later. Stay dry you lot in the UK and you lot in the US just hope you have some reasonably normal weather and no more earthquakes and hurricanes!
> Big hugs PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Purple, you've been to frogland enough time to know that the french are french. The still express prices in Francs as well as Euros. It's a pity I don't understand a word of it. le Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SORRY.......... It would be la penguin and not le.... hahaha Aren't I the clever S**t
Click to expand...

Oooooh, so blame my husband. I asked him that question = la or le and he said, le.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin, It's time you started thinking about going to bed, so we can talk about you, um no, cos you won't be getting much sleep tomorrow night as you take to the high seas. Have a safe journey. Remember to tell Monsieur Pingoiun to drive on the right! Bon vacances. Super big hugs PurpleV


Tell him to drive on the right. No, No, No, No. He always does the opposite to my instructions. So will tell him to keep to the left. Strangely, he finds it easier to drive 'french style' and has more of a problem when we return. The overtaking is always the exciting bit, with a unit measuring 12 metres I spend a lot of time either saying go, go, go or stop, stop, stop. Penguin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

nanabanana said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a totally confused Penguin .... I think you all have brains like whizz kids of keep up with all the comments,l well wishes and messages conveyed to each other. I ready them all with great interest but, forgive me, I cannot keep up with you all. And Purple, you are not allowed to comment - in French, Dutch or any other language. Penguin xx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Penquin, I can't keep up either!! I'm at home now, good to see my man and little dogs. I seem to be tired after my few days away, will catch up properly in the morning. Hugs Ann
Click to expand...

I think everyone will have to be content that I am totally interested, concerned with everyones wellfare and that I will add comments in accordance the occasion. Penguin xx


----------



## Kathleen's daughter

Hi
when it's so hot I can't sleep, I swab a wet wash-cloth over my body and find it cools my skin long-enough to drop off to sleep. Visiting horribly-humid Auckland, I actually had to spin my wetted clothes in the washing-machine and put them on (keep your knickers dry if you don't want nappy-rash) and go out with soaked hair and a parasol; all to cool by evaporation. I have to wet down when walking uphill on my solo-cycle-tours if it's killer-hot - and take your helmet off for walking, of course : )


linkan said:


> Everyone is going on holiday
> Tammie you seem to be a bit better today
> We are supposed to be getting some nice nasty severe thunderstorms tonight ! ... believe it or not i am glad because it is 98 degrees and my air conditioning quit working around midnight  its HOT and i cant breathe i am trying to maintain with a fan and some ice tea ... sitting with my knitting , but jeez !! they have to order a new motor and compressor or some such mechanical POOP .. could take a week or more , could be tomorrow if they find one close by  stupid stupid stupid thingy !!
> 
> Calgon take me away ... oh wait , it cant because we took out the tub and installed a shower !!! grrrrrrr


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a totally confused Penguin .... I think you all have brains like whizz kids of keep up with all the comments,l well wishes and messages conveyed to each other. I ready them all with great interest but, forgive me, I cannot keep up with you all. And Purple, you are not allowed to comment - in French, Dutch or any other language. Penguin xx
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee, doesn't take much to confuse La Pingouine. She's probably already started on the french wine.
Click to expand...

La Pingoine - enough of this French s tuff, I'm Welshish, so I'm going to change my name from Penguin to Pengwin which is far more appropriate. Cariad Pengwin XXXX


----------



## grandma susan

Kathleen's daughter you have my sympathy. I know we complain of British weather but I'd much rather breathe and be cooler. Now listen P and P. I'm from welsh descendents. My dad was welsh and then I married another welsh descendent. I remember being on a bus with my aunty when I was little (in Sunderland) and she was speaking fluent welsh to the welsh bus conductor. The only bit of Welsh I remember now is Nos Star!!! Glad y Gan. because I used to play it on the piano when I was young, cariad, sos pan bar...(SPELLING) I took up Italian 4 yrs ago and I've never really got past chow...hahaha or bonjourno, or cosi,cosi, or grande latte!


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> Kathleen's daughter you have my sympathy. I know we complain of British weather but I'd much rather breathe and be cooler. Now listen P and P. I'm from welsh descendents. My dad was welsh and then I married another welsh descendent. I remember being on a bus with my aunty when I was little (in Sunderland) and she was speaking fluent welsh to the welsh bus conductor. The only bit of Welsh I remember now is Nos Star!!! Glad y Gan. because I used to play it on the piano when I was young, cariad, sos pan bar...(SPELLING) I took up Italian 4 yrs ago and I've never really got past chow...hahaha or bonjourno, or cosi,cosi, or grande latte!


I like the cosi cosi but then it depends who with. Pengwin (note change of spelling to Welsh). xxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> Penguin, if you see Hercule poriot get his autograph for me{Purple are you hitting the vino tonight?), I knitted a dishcloth on the bus today. One woman said I should have stopped at home to knit instead of being on the bus... hahaha. silly cow! Then she wanted to buy if from me... I told her she couldn't afford my skills...It takes a lot to upset me but boy I can get there and when I do BEWARE....I'm wondering how Bezzy Friend is doing with her DH in her caravan. She won't take her phone with her. I don't suppose they've spoken yet !!!!I think their conversations are done through their cocker spanial. I've seen lots and lots of black labs today and my heart is aching for my heidi....Never mind. I WILL get another dog, just you wait.


Will look out for Hercule. Bumped in to Al Fiad (you will have to forgive the spelling but I mean the owner of Harrods) in Paris on one occasion. Pengwin xx


----------



## grandma susan

I MUST tell you this...Today when the bus driver dropped us all off at Scarborough, He said he would come back for us at 5pm, and he would pick us up down on the prom outside "willie winkies" HONEST... I thought of you mucky lot !!!! Willy winkies was a fish shop !!!! Hence I didn't buy anything from there...


----------



## grandma susan

Penguin said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin, if you see Hercule poriot get his autograph for me{Purple are you hitting the vino tonight?), I knitted a dishcloth on the bus today. One woman said I should have stopped at home to knit instead of being on the bus... hahaha. silly cow! Then she wanted to buy if from me... I told her she couldn't afford my skills...It takes a lot to upset me but boy I can get there and when I do BEWARE....I'm wondering how Bezzy Friend is doing with her DH in her caravan. She won't take her phone with her. I don't suppose they've spoken yet !!!!I think their conversations are done through their cocker spanial. I've seen lots and lots of black labs today and my heart is aching for my heidi....Never mind. I WILL get another dog, just you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Will look out for Hercule. Bumped in to Al Fiad (you will have to forgive the spelling but I mean the owner of Harrods) in Paris on one occasion. Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

Now You REALLY have got to believe this.... I used to work for House of Fraser and Ali Fyhad was the top, top, man. He used to come visit his stores. When he came to ours,they closed the shop so as he could walk round it and see how things were doing. Him and his entorage (we called them camels) walked up the main staircase as if they owned the world. I've actually spoken to him in the office and met him in person. He's NOT a nice man at all. Very unpleasant, very rude, Definitely does NOT like women and we were made to feel we were the minnions. Nope, you can keep him..He is a horrible,horrible little shrimp of a man. SORRY... :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi

Penguin said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kathleen's daughter you have my sympathy. I know we complain of British weather but I'd much rather breathe and be cooler. Now listen P and P. I'm from welsh descendents. My dad was welsh and then I married another welsh descendent. I remember being on a bus with my aunty when I was little (in Sunderland) and she was speaking fluent welsh to the welsh bus conductor. The only bit of Welsh I remember now is Nos Star!!! Glad y Gan. because I used to play it on the piano when I was young, cariad, sos pan bar...(SPELLING) I took up Italian 4 yrs ago and I've never really got past chow...hahaha or bonjourno, or cosi,cosi, or grande latte!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the cosi cosi but then it depends who with. Pengwin (note change of spelling to Welsh). xxxx
Click to expand...

You'll have to change your sign in name as well and put a Welsh hat on your avatar! Hope you've gone to bed by now. Nite nite


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kathleen's daughter you have my sympathy. I know we complain of British weather but I'd much rather breathe and be cooler. Now listen P and P. I'm from welsh descendents. My dad was welsh and then I married another welsh descendent. I remember being on a bus with my aunty when I was little (in Sunderland) and she was speaking fluent welsh to the welsh bus conductor. The only bit of Welsh I remember now is Nos Star!!! Glad y Gan. because I used to play it on the piano when I was young, cariad, sos pan bar...(SPELLING) I took up Italian 4 yrs ago and I've never really got past chow...hahaha or bonjourno, or cosi,cosi, or grande latte!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the cosi cosi but then it depends who with. Pengwin (note change of spelling to Welsh). xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to change your sign in name as well and put a Welsh hat on your avatar! Hope you've gone to bed by now. Nite nite
Click to expand...


----------



## PENGWIN

Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......


What hat, where?


----------



## grandma susan

Morning, it's pouring down. We were going to go to a garden centre for coffee this morning. It's a nice little place where you can sit by the river with the swans and eat scones etc. BUT seeing as the weather is what it is, we won't bother. There's another one we can go to then we are off for a grocery shop. I HATE shopping. My neighbour comes home from Spain today then bezzy friend home tomorrow then I won't be "Johnny no friends" any more. I've nothing to write as you can tell haha so I'm off for a shower. Have a great day. susan x


----------



## tammie52

morning all
feeling heaps better today and thot i know i will go out for a little walk just to stretch my legs, bad idea its chucking it down here, must tell you ladies ive got a new hobbie one day last week i was flicking threw the internet when i came across a thing called hairpin lace knitting, well i said to hubbie i think i might like to try that, saying no more i closed lap[top down and went out of the room, when i came back unbeknown to me hubbie had gone on line and ordered the tool to do said project, it came yesterday while he was at work. so when he came home i said package here for u, not me he said i bought it for u open it, aw i could of cried when i opened it and saw what it was. hes good to m,e that way, any way i tryed it and now im trying to do my first scarf start small aim big as they say , will let u all know in the next few days how its goin hope all is well with u all have a nice day tammie


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Morning, it's pouring down. We were going to go to a garden centre for coffee this morning. It's a nice little place where you can sit by the river with the swans and eat scones etc. BUT seeing as the weather is what it is, we won't bother. There's another one we can go to then we are off for a grocery shop. I HATE shopping. My neighbour comes home from Spain today then bezzy friend home tomorrow then I won't be "Johnny no friends" any more. I've nothing to write as you can tell haha so I'm off for a shower. Have a great day. susan x


used to love goin to garden centres having a coffee and watching the world go by, ur like me i hate shopping but i know if i dont go with hubbie to do it he will come back with half of tescos. enjoy yr shower tammie


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all. It's pouring with rain here too. I think I once read somewhere that August is the wettest month in the UK. It's surely living up to it.
Tammie, so glad to see you back. Good luck with your hairpin lace. Lets see a picture of WIP. Your husband sounds lovely. Don't go doing too much.
Susan, I'm off to a garden centre today. It also has a very good craft department. I'm meeting another KP member there for coffee.
Pam, Angela and Ann hope you are all well and that you girls in the US are staying safe.
Pengwin, hope you've got some yarn to take on holiday. Have a safe journey and text me when you arrive.
Have a good day and if you are in the UK, stay dry.
Big hugs
PurpleV


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
Click to expand...

Here .......


----------



## krisann

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
Click to expand...

love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin, if you see Hercule poriot get his autograph for me{Purple are you hitting the vino tonight?), I knitted a dishcloth on the bus today. One woman said I should have stopped at home to knit instead of being on the bus... hahaha. silly cow! Then she wanted to buy if from me... I told her she couldn't afford my skills...It takes a lot to upset me but boy I can get there and when I do BEWARE....I'm wondering how Bezzy Friend is doing with her DH in her caravan. She won't take her phone with her. I don't suppose they've spoken yet !!!!I think their conversations are done through their cocker spanial. I've seen lots and lots of black labs today and my heart is aching for my heidi....Never mind. I WILL get another dog, just you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Will look out for Hercule. Bumped in to Al Fiad (you will have to forgive the spelling but I mean the owner of Harrods) in Paris on one occasion. Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now You REALLY have got to believe this.... I used to work for House of Fraser and Ali Fyhad was the top, top, man. He used to come visit his stores. When he came to ours,they closed the shop so as he could walk round it and see how things were doing. Him and his entorage (we called them camels) walked up the main staircase as if they owned the world. I've actually spoken to him in the office and met him in person. He's NOT a nice man at all. Very unpleasant, very rude, Definitely does NOT like women and we were made to feel we were the minnions. Nope, you can keep him..He is a horrible,horrible little shrimp of a man. SORRY... :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Yes, I heard it had a 'reputation'. Pengwin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

krisann said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _
Click to expand...

Shawl - ooh, you've set me a challenge. It took me nearly an hour to change my avatar this morning and as I supposed to befinishing off the packing for our holiday, I'm running instead of being laid back about it all. However, if I do find time, a shawl will be added, or perhaps just a black and white stripey skirt! Who knows. Pengwin xx


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin have a fantastic trip sorry but me no speaky french ... polly vu english ??
> TAMMIE dearest go back to bed and stay there till you cant stand it any longer !!
> Purple i love the coven thing lol , very nice of you to donate some of the knitting stuff , i am growing my stashes and bits and stuff one at a time but i love each piece i am collecting  no i am not really fast i just sleep only four hours a night sometimes and can get very very focused between 2 and 6 am lol
> GrammaS i use simply soft caron all the time it is one of my favorites .. the hat in my avatar is made from that
> dont give up on your dAY it will get better  pop in a good movie and knit some on the afghan
> yarnlady sounds like good food yummy .. made some fried green tomatoes this morning they were sooo good , i am trying to fill every spare moment knitting so that i can get this done by friday , and then i have to buy a bigger cable for a skirt i wanted to make for the little Alexis
> it is thundering here .. no rain yet , but i love the sound of a storm coming in .
> Purple i didnt feel a thing we had no shaking going on in this part of the country , we rarely do though , we are in a valley ... the Ohio Valley ..its like a soup bowl but under us are caverns and caves ... seems like we would get more shakes right? but nope ..
> have fun all .. happy knitting , enjoy the evening !!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fried green tomatoes, thats a bit of heaven. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not polly vu froglegs either so it is always interesting. Rely on husband who worked in Paris for a while but having said that I seem to understand what they are on about hours before he does. Will be thinking of you all. Have a good couple of weeks, I intend to - moules frite here I come. Can't remember whether moules has an 's' or not but I am sure Purple will put me right. By the way, I am an expert with French loos. 1. do what you have to do, 2. flush, 3. run like the clappers to avoid wet feet. (don't forget where knickers are as you could land flat on your face). Penguin xx
Click to expand...

Oh such fine taste you have and such a lovely thought about the loos. It just makes me want to go. Keep your knickers up and you go, Lady.


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Everyone is going on holiday
> Tammie you seem to be a bit better today
> We are supposed to be getting some nice nasty severe thunderstorms tonight ! ... believe it or not i am glad because it is 98 degrees and my air conditioning quit working around midnight  its HOT and i cant breathe i am trying to maintain with a fan and some ice tea ... sitting with my knitting , but jeez !! they have to order a new motor and compressor or some such mechanical POOP .. could take a week or more , could be tomorrow if they find one close by  stupid stupid stupid thingy !!
> 
> Calgon take me away ... oh wait , it cant because we took out the tub and installed a shower !!! grrrrrrr


Take a lawn chair and knitting and head for the basment.Also drink something a little stronger than tea. After a couple wines ect. you won't care what temp. is. ;-) Sorry about a.c. hope it is cooler today.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone.
> Well I went to the library and came out with six different maps. None of which had the place we were staying on! Why is it that when I book a holiday it is always somewhere that is at the edge of the map and of course that particular map is already out on loan to someone else! Anyway we do have the sat nav, so we'll probably get there but even if we do have to go across a few fields. Thank goodness we have a 4x4.
> Monday is a bank holiday here in the UK so everybody will be trying to get away early on Friday. We intend to leave just after breakfast and visit a winery and lavender farm on the way. Mind you the weather forecast for Friday is rain, so I guess we'll just have to stay at the winery and have several samples.
> Going to do some knitting now, but I'll pop back before I go to bed.Catch you later. Big hugs Purplev
> PS Tammie, hope you had a rest today.


As for holiday, you don't need a map ect. just remember sun raise in the east sets in the west. If you are faceing east north is on left side ,right is on the south side. Or other way around. If it is cloudy,or foggy, forget above,and just wing it. Getting lost could be fun. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. you two ,stop showing off. It's not nice to keep me in the dark. I know you said goodby, and something about cousin. You two are scewing with my mind.I am losing control of the marbles up there and you won't like what happens  O.k. penguin what is this your writing? Both of you fess up. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welsh - what else. It says something like, I'm going to have a good holiday. ! Cariad Penguin xxx
Click to expand...

Ah its nice to know you are still using the fine taste you have. I notice the name chance and hat. It's so important to keep up with your fine fine taste. You are probable on the boat getting sea sick,and looking for the loo by now. So I will not wish you a nice trip.(to late). But have fun,and come back safely. I can't go on with this crowd, with out your upper crust.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> evening all. I've got to catch up on this post for today as you all know I've been on a "wrinklies" trip!with two girls, 78 and 80! and I'm worn out! Where they get their energy from I don't know. I'm 61, just a baby. And EAT!!! I've never seen appetites as big as they have and they're only little hahaha. It's been a hot day and been absolutely beautiful. I've just got in. We did Scarbrough for 6 hrs and then had fish and chips in Whitby on the way home. I never, ever want to eat again. I got the needle I wanted, then some shoes and some sticks of candyrock for the tribe...DS loves aniseed rock. DH went to his friends funeral (well, he was his friend until last Friday) and he said the church was packed. I asked him if he was buried or cremated but he wasn't sure!!!!(couldn't make this up could you?)I won a deodarant and handcream in the raffle. Not any common handcream but the good stuff as in what you get at the Hilton, I'm sorry but I can't advertise!!!!. I've just had a coffee and I'm going to catch up on this post so I may talk again. See you all in a while susanx


So glad you had a good day. Candyrocks, wow I love them. Haven't had one for along time. Laugh so hard at was his friend till Friday. So what was it cream or buried? Ha, so you won the good stuff. You are joining the fine taste club too. :lol:


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all.
> Had a lovely afternoon tea with the 'coven' Lots of oohs and aahs at our new extension. My husband, who was listening in the other room, was very pleased with all the nice comments.
> One of the girls bought me a present from her Mum, a huge bag of knitting needles. There were some size 13s and even a pair of 17s (old UK sizes - very tiny) which is just what I want. Those I don't need are going to be donated to our local charity shop.
> Pam, love your description of the country side, very poetical.
> Tammie, so glad you are back, lots of rest is what you need so don't go overdoing it.
> Susan, loved your comment about the lady who wasn't at the over 60s 'cos she had died. Enjoy your trip to Scarborough.
> Angela, sounds like you are a very fast knitter.
> Well Penguin goes on holiday on Thursday so get ready to start talking about her.
> Have a good evening Big Hugs PurpleV
> ps any of you in the US got caught up in the earthquake?
> 
> 
> 
> I've packed the van and it's all ready for the off ... and so is my laptop so I will be able to keep an eye on you all. Don't forget I will be in France so you will have to speak French! le Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bien sure et bon voyage ma tres jolie cousine. A bien tot et bon vacance. PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rwy'n mynd i gael gwyliau da iawn. Diolch yn fawr. Penguin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. you two ,stop showing off. It's not nice to keep me in the dark. I know you said goodby, and something about cousin. You two are scewing with my mind.I am losing control of the marbles up there and you won't like what happens  O.k. penguin what is this your writing? Both of you fess up. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welsh - what else. It says something like, I'm going to have a good holiday. ! Cariad Penguin xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah its nice to know you are still using the fine taste you have. I notice the name chance and hat. It's so important to keep up with your fine fine taste. You are probable on the boat getting sea sick,and looking for the loo by now. So I will not wish you a nice trip.(to late). But have fun,and come back safely. I can't go on with this crowd, with out your upper crust.
Click to expand...

Still in Blighty. We leave at 7pm this evening. 3 hours to port, 10 hours on ferry, 7 hours to destination. However, I did have a panic as I couldn't find the seasick pills, but phew they turned up. I will report back on the loo state - I do know the camp site we are going to have private bathrooms that can be hired. Often loo blocks in France are mixed so I have to weigh up the gentry. Fortunately, we have a perfectly good shower in the caravan that avoids all contact with the opposite sex cleaning their teeth. And thank you for your kind comments - I love being upper crust - just love pies. The hat is a traditional welsh hat. I will draw you a picture of a Welsh lady when I get back. Pengwin xx


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is going on holiday
> Tammie you seem to be a bit better today
> We are supposed to be getting some nice nasty severe thunderstorms tonight ! ... believe it or not i am glad because it is 98 degrees and my air conditioning quit working around midnight  its HOT and i cant breathe i am trying to maintain with a fan and some ice tea ... sitting with my knitting , but jeez !! they have to order a new motor and compressor or some such mechanical POOP .. could take a week or more , could be tomorrow if they find one close by  stupid stupid stupid thingy !!
> 
> Calgon take me away ... oh wait , it cant because we took out the tub and installed a shower !!! grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Angela, I'm stumped. what's calgon? Should I know?
Click to expand...

Calgon is a water softener, used to make your skin soft,or if stay in tub long enough,""wrinkle"" your skin to a prune.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Penguin, if you see Hercule poriot get his autograph for me{Purple are you hitting the vino tonight?), I knitted a dishcloth on the bus today. One woman said I should have stopped at home to knit instead of being on the bus... hahaha. silly cow! Then she wanted to buy if from me... I told her she couldn't afford my skills...It takes a lot to upset me but boy I can get there and when I do BEWARE....I'm wondering how Bezzy Friend is doing with her DH in her caravan. She won't take her phone with her. I don't suppose they've spoken yet !!!!I think their conversations are done through their cocker spanial. I've seen lots and lots of black labs today and my heart is aching for my heidi....Never mind. I WILL get another dog, just you wait.


Sounds like silly cow had her mouth in gear before her brain had started up. Sorry about your Heidi,know what you mean. Had to put my dear bear (German Shepard) down, and miss the guy when I see other G S.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......


I love the hat nice touch, fits you right nicely. What are you doing ? Trying to move up the social ladder? Thats what happens when the refine taste goes to your head. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
Click to expand...

Oh you are so mean(funny funny) you really keep her going.


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> feeling heaps better today and thot i know i will go out for a little walk just to stretch my legs, bad idea its chucking it down here, must tell you ladies ive got a new hobbie one day last week i was flicking threw the internet when i came across a thing called hairpin lace knitting, well i said to hubbie i think i might like to try that, saying no more i closed lap[top down and went out of the room, when i came back unbeknown to me hubbie had gone on line and ordered the tool to do said project, it came yesterday while he was at work. so when he came home i said package here for u, not me he said i bought it for u open it, aw i could of cried when i opened it and saw what it was. hes good to m,e that way, any way i tryed it and now im trying to do my first scarf start small aim big as they say , will let u all know in the next few days how its goin hope all is well with u all have a nice day tammie


Oh Tammi, am so glad to hear you are feelling better. Hope you enjoy your outing. What a lovely hubby.


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, it's pouring down. We were going to go to a garden centre for coffee this morning. It's a nice little place where you can sit by the river with the swans and eat scones etc. BUT seeing as the weather is what it is, we won't bother. There's another one we can go to then we are off for a grocery shop. I HATE shopping. My neighbour comes home from Spain today then bezzy friend home tomorrow then I won't be "Johnny no friends" any more. I've nothing to write as you can tell haha so I'm off for a shower. Have a great day. susan x
> 
> 
> 
> used to love goin to garden centres having a coffee and watching the world go by, ur like me i hate shopping but i know if i dont go with hubbie to do it he will come back with half of tescos. enjoy yr shower tammie
Click to expand...

That is so true about hubby and shopping. No matter what I ask him to get even write it down. It will be something I do not need, an on sale so he bought the whole lot. Love to share with the neighbor's and family. :-(


----------



## theyarnlady

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Hi
> when it's so hot I can't sleep, I swab a wet wash-cloth over my body and find it cools my skin long-enough to drop off to sleep. Visiting horribly-humid Auckland, I actually had to spin my wetted clothes in the washing-machine and put them on (keep your knickers dry if you don't want nappy-rash) and go out with soaked hair and a parasol; all to cool by evaporation. I have to wet down when walking uphill on my solo-cycle-tours if it's killer-hot - and take your helmet off for walking, of course : )
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is going on holiday
> Tammie you seem to be a bit better today
> We are supposed to be getting some nice nasty severe thunderstorms tonight ! ... believe it or not i am glad because it is 98 degrees and my air conditioning quit working around midnight  its HOT and i cant breathe i am trying to maintain with a fan and some ice tea ... sitting with my knitting , but jeez !! they have to order a new motor and compressor or some such mechanical POOP .. could take a week or more , could be tomorrow if they find one close by  stupid stupid stupid thingy !!
> 
> Calgon take me away ... oh wait , it cant because we took out the tub and installed a shower !!! grrrrrrr
Click to expand...

K' daughter, put the helmet down back away from the bike, do not exercise. Get a bottle of good wine,like I said to linken drink till you do not care if it's hot or cold. Then you won't care if you have a rash any where on your body. In fact you won't care about anything. Now lay down and this will pass. Plus I am tired of all you working out. It makes it harder for me to get out of bed. 
Also please be advised do not tell about your age,and never mention shoe size her. Be afraid very afraid these women will not let you win. I know I still say they cheat. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> krisann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shawl - ooh, you've set me a challenge. It took me nearly an hour to change my avatar this morning and as I supposed to befinishing off the packing for our holiday, I'm running instead of being laid back about it all. However, if I do find time, a shawl will be added, or perhaps just a black and white stripey skirt! Who knows. Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

Oh please please I want both. Have you lost your mind. You might be voted out of the refine taste club. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

O.K. I think I covered everthing except for dear Ann, who seem to be the only one with sense on this site. We all should be in padded cells. Nothing personal, but I want a private one with special treatment. Nice bed and head board, lamp table with good book,at least a case of wine, and a nice big picture of some man half clothed. Maybe throw in some knitting. I am not asking to much.
Ann at least you went to bed,before your mind left your body last night if you will notice, they all lost it about a minutes after you left.
Day bright and sunny and cool. Sorry, you all have to suffer with your weather. Will be having a trip to WALMART, (such a grand adventure) today. Don't think I have been there for a least a week. I think hubby could live there. I would rather be hit over the head more than once than go there. (I mean that.
Neighbor fix lap top, bless him,so don't have to throw it into wall. Such a nice man, except when he and hubby think of something to do.
Off to take a shower, and listen to how much fun I will be having at WALLMART. I will be brain dead by the time I get home. Please try to keep your mind at least half normal. A mind is a terrible thing to waste,unless you want to end up like me. Arms wraps to all. Pam


----------



## linkan

Haha Calgon is a bath soak powder , smells good and is supposed to be soothing .. in the commercials back 20 years or so ago lol , they use to show a tired Mother saying Calgon take me away .. and then she gets in the tub and is taken to some relaxing soothing paradise somewhere LOL ...
yea...
ok i miss one night and had to read like 3 or 4 pages to get caught up ..
Tammie your hubby sounds like such a sweetheart , good to hear he knows how to treat his lady like a queen  
Glad your feeling some better .
Pengwin hope the trip is going as you planned and that you are having loads and loads of fun  
Nanab good to see you popping in here more  
GrammaS bet your gonna be so glad to get your bezzie back .. you guys will have so much to catch up on !! 
Yarnlady i dont have a basement  or an upstairs lol .. It was 90 degrees in here at midnight last night  we have the fans blowing and i spent an hour in a cold shower , fingers crossed that the parts come in soon , we didnt even get a sprinkle from this super thunderstorm we were supposed to have last night ! It would have been nice to get the rain to cool things down a bit , but i guess not .
I am just under the halfway point on my sisters birthday present , ok its another neck warmer scarf but in green boucle and serenity heather self patterning yarn , i am working two strands throughout the pattern ... now that i have made it once it is clipping along at a nice pace  
I know you say you think i am fast PurpleV but i promise i am just a newbie , i did look up speed knitting online on youtube and that one lady is so fast you cant see the tips of the needles hardly moving they are so fast ! so i looked up ways to become faster and i am trying  this boucle is not easy to kit even if it is more forgiving than other types of yarn ..
GrammaS i think the lady that said you should knit at home should have Gotten a knitting needle "accidently" smacked across her forehead :/ what a dumb thing to say to someone ... isn't national knitting day coming up soon ? I'm glad your back from Florida because that hurricane is gonna be giving them some nasty weather down there 
Have a great day everybody my brain is half asleep so i think i might lay down and let the rest of me nod off for a little nappy poo  
Talk to you all soon ... travel safe all of you who are on holiday


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> krisann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shawl - ooh, you've set me a challenge. It took me nearly an hour to change my avatar this morning and as I supposed to befinishing off the packing for our holiday, I'm running instead of being laid back about it all. However, if I do find time, a shawl will be added, or perhaps just a black and white stripey skirt! Who knows. Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

Love the hat! Definitely need a shawl and skirt and a leak!
Oooh back to the tennas. Haahaa
I can say what I like at the moment as she is on her way to the ferry.


----------



## grandma susan

This day is getting worse haha. I'm spitting feathers! sick as a parrot. I've told you all about this flipping afghan I've started. WELL...I'm only 550grms short of yarn!!Can you benieve it? 4 skiens, 24ozs, whichever way you look at it what the heck have I been thinking about? I bought the yarn at joanns or maybe michaels in america. SO..I've e-mailed "Caron" who makes the yarn, and "Annies Attick" who sells it to see if they can help me. What I was thinking was this...I think it was either yarnlady or Linkan said they used this yarn. SO..If by any chance I can't get it through these two firms would you be able to get me some if I gave you the number, (like 4 skeins) and shipped it out to me? I've got Dollars in currencey and I WILL send them willingly to you before you shipped the skiens to me. Am I being really cheeky? I'll hang fire until I see if I can buy it online. NOW, when I've had a look I've gone wrong in the last 2 rows, so 500 loops have to be pulled out...Oh woe is me...I asked DH to take me to lunch today and he agreed. We went to a nearby garden centre and I really fancied the menu. He said he wasn't hungry, so I took a hissy fit and ended up with a pecan and maple plait. He'll not do that again, I'm storing this one up. Oh boy it's goingn to cost him.


----------



## grandma susan

just had phone call to say family have rushed Garry (the bunny) to the emergency vets because his leg is bleeding and they can't stop it bleeding...I'm going to read this post now to see what kind of a day you've all had...


----------



## grandma susan

krisann said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _
Click to expand...

WhAt A FabUlouS NamE For oUr CLUB....hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Haha Calgon is a bath soak powder , smells good and is supposed to be soothing .. in the commercials back 20 years or so ago lol , they use to show a tired Mother saying Calgon take me away .. and then she gets in the tub and is taken to some relaxing soothing paradise somewhere LOL ...
> yea...
> ok i miss one night and had to read like 3 or 4 pages to get caught up ..
> Tammie your hubby sounds like such a sweetheart , good to hear he knows how to treat his lady like a queen
> Glad your feeling some better .
> Pengwin hope the trip is going as you planned and that you are having loads and loads of fun
> Nanab good to see you popping in here more
> GrammaS bet your gonna be so glad to get your bezzie back .. you guys will have so much to catch up on !!
> Yarnlady i dont have a basement  or an upstairs lol .. It was 90 degrees in here at midnight last night  we have the fans blowing and i spent an hour in a cold shower , fingers crossed that the parts come in soon , we didnt even get a sprinkle from this super thunderstorm we were supposed to have last night ! It would have been nice to get the rain to cool things down a bit , but i guess not .
> I am just under the halfway point on my sisters birthday present , ok its another neck warmer scarf but in green boucle and serenity heather self patterning yarn , i am working two strands throughout the pattern ... now that i have made it once it is clipping along at a nice pace
> I know you say you think i am fast PurpleV but i promise i am just a newbie , i did look up speed knitting online on youtube and that one lady is so fast you cant see the tips of the needles hardly moving they are so fast ! so i looked up ways to become faster and i am trying  this boucle is not easy to kit even if it is more forgiving than other types of yarn ..
> GrammaS i think the lady that said you should knit at home should have Gotten a knitting needle "accidently" smacked across her forehead :/ what a dumb thing to say to someone ... isn't national knitting day coming up soon ? I'm glad your back from Florida because that hurricane is gonna be giving them some nasty weather down there
> Have a great day everybody my brain is half asleep so i think i might lay down and let the rest of me nod off for a little nappy poo
> Talk to you all soon ... travel safe all of you who are on holiday


I think boucle looks loveky but I don't like knitting with it at all. You sure are doing good for a "newbie" and what's with this speed knitting. E N J O Y ! R E L A X ! why do you want to go 100mph? You must get pleasure out of knitting, not be in a race. (Says me, who's flung her afghan from one side of the room to the other) haha. Wonder how our bunny is...


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening all. I've got to catch up on this post for today as you all know I've been on a "wrinklies" trip!with two girls, 78 and 80! and I'm worn out! Where they get their energy from I don't know. I'm 61, just a baby. And EAT!!! I've never seen appetites as big as they have and they're only little hahaha. It's been a hot day and been absolutely beautiful. I've just got in. We did Scarbrough for 6 hrs and then had fish and chips in Whitby on the way home. I never, ever want to eat again. I got the needle I wanted, then some shoes and some sticks of candyrock for the tribe...DS loves aniseed rock. DH went to his friends funeral (well, he was his friend until last Friday) and he said the church was packed. I asked him if he was buried or cremated but he wasn't sure!!!!(couldn't make this up could you?)I won a deodarant and handcream in the raffle. Not any common handcream but the good stuff as in what you get at the Hilton, I'm sorry but I can't advertise!!!!. I've just had a coffee and I'm going to catch up on this post so I may talk again. See you all in a while susanx
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you had a good day. Candyrocks, wow I love them. Haven't had one for along time. Laugh so hard at was his friend till Friday. So what was it cream or buried? Ha, so you won the good stuff. You are joining the fine taste club too. :lol:
Click to expand...

He really doesn't know weather he was cremated or buried!!! Only my man could do this at a funeral. He only went to the church and then they were supposed to go to the local pub for the wake but he never went. Well, call me stupid if you like but somewhere between the church and the pub they must have put the corpse somewhere. I'm wondering if he was at the right funeral. He was supposed to go to the nurse today for his blood taken but he didn't get there. He said I'D FORGOT to remind him. Tammie you are so very lucky girl. You wouldn't last a week with mine ! :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. I think I covered everthing except for dear Ann, who seem to be the only one with sense on this site. We all should be in padded cells. Nothing personal, but I want a private one with special treatment. Nice bed and head board, lamp table with good book,at least a case of wine, and a nice big picture of some man half clothed. Maybe throw in some knitting. I am not asking to much.
> Ann at least you went to bed,before your mind left your body last night if you will notice, they all lost it about a minutes after you left.
> Day bright and sunny and cool. Sorry, you all have to suffer with your weather. Will be having a trip to WALMART, (such a grand adventure) today. Don't think I have been there for a least a week. I think hubby could live there. I would rather be hit over the head more than once than go there. (I mean that.
> Neighbor fix lap top, bless him,so don't have to throw it into wall. Such a nice man, except when he and hubby think of something to do.
> Off to take a shower, and listen to how much fun I will be having at WALLMART. I will be brain dead by the time I get home. Please try to keep your mind at least half normal. A mind is a terrible thing to waste,unless you want to end up like me. Arms wraps to all. Pam


Walmart, flipping Walmart. I was sick of the site of it..haha. I won't go into Asda if I can help it (Walmart own it) so why the heck did I want to go into a flipping supermarket many times on my holidays eh? Answer me that hahaha. My man loves it....Strange person!


----------



## grandma susan

Just had word that Garry's leg has been bandaged up and they have to take him back in the morning for stitches. This is a hopeless family.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all.
Susan what are we going to do with you. Sounds as if you are getting in a right tizzy with your afghan. Chuck it in a corner and come back to it later.
Well I went to me Pilla who's on this forum for coffee this morning at a lovely garden centre. I left the house while it was absolutely chucking it down, but by the time I arrived the rain has fizzled out to a light drizzle and by the time I left the sun was shining. We had a lovely time chatting, we have so much in comment our fathers did the same job, our husbands were in the same line of business and we both had one of our children in the same line of work as well. We had coffee and then had a look round the craft section of the garden centre which we pretty well demolished by knocking things of shelves - not intentionally I might add. Then we kept congratulating one another by not buying things that were too expensive. I really enjoyed myself and we plan to meet up again when I am back from holiday.
Talking about holiday, the car is all packed with wellies, swimsuits, plastic macs and sunhat in true British style. Pengwin is just about the get on the boat. It's a 10 hour crossing, hope it's not too rough.
Well I'm off to bed as we want to get awy early to beat the exodus from London for the bank holiday.
I'll catch uyp with you all at some point. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krisann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shawl - ooh, you've set me a challenge. It took me nearly an hour to change my avatar this morning and as I supposed to befinishing off the packing for our holiday, I'm running instead of being laid back about it all. However, if I do find time, a shawl will be added, or perhaps just a black and white stripey skirt! Who knows. Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the hat! Definitely need a shawl and skirt and a leak!
> Oooh back to the tennas. Haahaa
> I can say what I like at the moment as she is on her way to the ferry.
Click to expand...

you go girl,yak up a storm, she can't stop you now. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> This day is getting worse haha. I'm spitting feathers! sick as a parrot. I've told you all about this flipping afghan I've started. WELL...I'm only 550grms short of yarn!!Can you benieve it? 4 skiens, 24ozs, whichever way you look at it what the heck have I been thinking about? I bought the yarn at joanns or maybe michaels in america. SO..I've e-mailed "Caron" who makes the yarn, and "Annies Attick" who sells it to see if they can help me. What I was thinking was this...I think it was either yarnlady or Linkan said they used this yarn. SO..If by any chance I can't get it through these two firms would you be able to get me some if I gave you the number, (like 4 skeins) and shipped it out to me? I've got Dollars in currencey and I WILL send them willingly to you before you shipped the skiens to me. Am I being really cheeky? I'll hang fire until I see if I can buy it online. NOW, when I've had a look I've gone wrong in the last 2 rows, so 500 loops have to be pulled out...Oh woe is me...I asked DH to take me to lunch today and he agreed. We went to a nearby garden centre and I really fancied the menu. He said he wasn't hungry, so I took a hissy fit and ended up with a pecan and maple plait. He'll not do that again, I'm storing this one up. Oh boy it's goingn to cost him.


g sue, sent you a mail, didn't read post all the way.If you need the yarn I can get it for you,and mail it. You are not being cheeky, been in that situation myself. Nice thing about this yarn is it has no dye lot #. So we don't have to worry aboutthat.Feel sorry for hubby,he is in the dog house for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady

purple v, have a good holiday and sounds like you had a nice day knocking items off the shelf. Then you didn't buy anything? What held you back? I would have empty the store the minute I walk in. 
Linken, I hope the weather is cooler for you. You must be further down south then I thought. The good thing about hurricane Irene is it might bring cooler weather your way.
It's o.k. (like G.S. said) if you just enjoy knitting and not make it a marathon. But am sure you must be having fun with it,or you would not be so into it.
GS glad to hear the bunnys on the mend to bad the hubby doesn't know what he is going to mend.
Ann, have we lost you, expect to hear about the trip.
K.daughter, Get you tenna on before you read G.Susan reply. You'll need them.
Tammi I hope you had a good day. I am just glad you are feeling better.
Made it through my lovely Walmart day. Actual got some ink for printer,and paper. Hubby was just in heaven, and did we go some place to eat.No, we had to go to the tca store to get fly traps for chicken coop. Came home to cook, but made him do the dishes. All for now,have to try and get some knitting done. Arm wraps. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all.
> Susan what are we going to do with you. Sounds as if you are getting in a right tizzy with your afghan. Chuck it in a corner and come back to it later.
> Well I went to me Pilla who's on this forum for coffee this morning at a lovely garden centre. I left the house while it was absolutely chucking it down, but by the time I arrived the rain has fizzled out to a light drizzle and by the time I left the sun was shining. We had a lovely time chatting, we have so much in comment our fathers did the same job, our husbands were in the same line of business and we both had one of our children in the same line of work as well. We had coffee and then had a look round the craft section of the garden centre which we pretty well demolished by knocking things of shelves - not intentionally I might add. Then we kept congratulating one another by not buying things that were too expensive. I really enjoyed myself and we plan to meet up again when I am back from holiday.
> Talking about holiday, the car is all packed with wellies, swimsuits, plastic macs and sunhat in true British style. Pengwin is just about the get on the boat. It's a 10 hour crossing, hope it's not too rough.
> Well I'm off to bed as we want to get awy early to beat the exodus from London for the bank holiday.
> I'll catch uyp with you all at some point. Big hugs PurpleV


How nice to make a new friend that you have so much in common with. I envy you. It sounds like you both had a good time,and enjoyed each others company. Have a wonderful holiday and hope to hear all of the fun you had when you return. A big hug to you too. Pam


----------



## linkan

Have fun PurpleV we wont say a word till you return  
....
GrammaS i too would be more than happy to send whatever you need your way  Did you go to joann.com? or michaels.com , if you bought it at one of those two they prolly have it available online ... if you dont find it though between the yarnlady and myself we can get you what you need  glad to  
I guess i rushed off of here too soon earlier lol .. I dont want to speed knit but i would like to improve my speed so that i can accomplish more in a day than i was when i started ... that way even relaxed i am going to make good time on a project  make any sense? anywhoo , i am almost done with the gift for my sister i will post a picture of her with it when i give it to her Saturday , she has decided we are going to shop some new yarn stores we found out were close as her birthday present to herself lol  she is crazy about green all things green !!! so i bought green shimmer boucle and have been holding onto it for something for her birthday because it is so pretty  alone it would have been a nightmare i am sure you are right about that one GrammaS , but i am knitting two strands of yarn together .. one is the boucle and the other is that thin serenity yarn :? its called heather something or other i dont know i have had it for awhile too lol ... anyway its so pretty even my son complimented how it was looking really nice ,the thin yarn adds an undertone of color to the green boucle and it is self patterning so it is totally unique  
I hope she likes it ... i know she will because she has been learning to knit from me and she knows how to appreciate it  ... or i pinch muahahahahaa!!!
Yarnlady i go to Walmart once every two weeks because they are just about the cheapest place for me to get all the groceries i need around here , im not thrilled with it but i do it :?
I am right at the southern tip of Indiana .. about ten minutes from Louisville Kentucky where they have the Kentucky Derby Races every year .. I do believe that the Queen has been to Churchill Downs for the Derby sometime the last few years  I live so close that of course i have never been lol 
C'mon they are horses going in a circle :?....... I am not amused . Now demolition derby is another thing , my hubby use to race those all the time , he is planning on racing again next year ... those are a sight to see , any of you ever been to one ? I will have to find one of his trophy pics and try to post it for you guys ... he's a beast that man o' mine lol , he is also a little nuts , just so no one would have the same car number as him and he favored the number 11 ... for the last twenty years his car is number 11teen ... i know not a real number , but thus the nuts 

Ok , it is still hot but it is now 3:35 am and i should take advantage of the fact that it is less hot and go to sleep ... 90 degrees in here all day and this is the best i have felt in two days ! This is not the worst thing ever so i wont complain ... anymore....the hurricane Irene is supposed to bring us some wet weather next couple days but it will be followed by a hot vaccuum and humid humid hot days afterwards 

Im so excited ... after tomorrow i can focus on the other project i wanted to do and i am curious to see how it turns out ... im sure it will hit the wall a few times and when it is finished i will let you guys know how it goes .. lol 
I am enjoying knitting , i am enjoying getting some things made and being creative with color and form on two seperate projects but from one pattern .. its wonderful  
Happy knitting (Tenna Club) ?? I wish i remembered what you guys said a Tenna is ?? it has to be better than what my sewing group calls themselves ... the Indiana Bag Ladies . I KNOW , but i had nothing to do with the name . 
Goodnight all , talk to you soon .. be safe in your travels, and GrammaS tell the Son that he should inform the children that if they cut the rabbits foot off the rabbit themselves it will *cease* to be good luck  !!


----------



## tammie52

morning all
thanks to everyone for the nice comments on my health to many to list oneby one, yep ive got a guy in a million here and love him to bits, weres purple v off to did i miss a few posts along the way , goin to get my hair cut today its getting on my nerves,hope every one is keeping well. bye for now


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Have fun PurpleV we wont say a word till you return
> ....
> GrammaS i too would be more than happy to send whatever you need your way  Did you go to joann.com? or michaels.com , if you bought it at one of those two they prolly have it available online ... if you dont find it though between the yarnlady and myself we can get you what you need  glad to
> I guess i rushed off of here too soon earlier lol .. I dont want to speed knit but i would like to improve my speed so that i can accomplish more in a day than i was when i started ... that way even relaxed i am going to make good time on a project  make any sense? anywhoo , i am almost done with the gift for my sister i will post a picture of her with it when i give it to her Saturday , she has decided we are going to shop some new yarn stores we found out were close as her birthday present to herself lol  she is crazy about green all things green !!! so i bought green shimmer boucle and have been holding onto it for something for her birthday because it is so pretty  alone it would have been a nightmare i am sure you are right about that one GrammaS , but i am knitting two strands of yarn together .. one is the boucle and the other is that thin serenity yarn :? its called heather something or other i dont know i have had it for awhile too lol ... anyway its so pretty even my son complimented how it was looking really nice ,the thin yarn adds an undertone of color to the green boucle and it is self patterning so it is totally unique
> I hope she likes it ... i know she will because she has been learning to knit from me and she knows how to appreciate it  ... or i pinch muahahahahaa!!!
> Yarnlady i go to Walmart once every two weeks because they are just about the cheapest place for me to get all the groceries i need around here , im not thrilled with it but i do it :?
> I am right at the southern tip of Indiana .. about ten minutes from Louisville Kentucky where they have the Kentucky Derby Races every year .. I do believe that the Queen has been to Churchill Downs for the Derby sometime the last few years  I live so close that of course i have never been lol
> C'mon they are horses going in a circle :?....... I am not amused . Now demolition derby is another thing , my hubby use to race those all the time , he is planning on racing again next year ... those are a sight to see , any of you ever been to one ? I will have to find one of his trophy pics and try to post it for you guys ... he's a beast that man o' mine lol , he is also a little nuts , just so no one would have the same car number as him and he favored the number 11 ... for the last twenty years his car is number 11teen ... i know not a real number , but thus the nuts
> 
> Ok , it is still hot but it is now 3:35 am and i should take advantage of the fact that it is less hot and go to sleep ... 90 degrees in here all day and this is the best i have felt in two days ! This is not the worst thing ever so i wont complain ... anymore....the hurricane Irene is supposed to bring us some wet weather next couple days but it will be followed by a hot vaccuum and humid humid hot days afterwards
> 
> Im so excited ... after tomorrow i can focus on the other project i wanted to do and i am curious to see how it turns out ... im sure it will hit the wall a few times and when it is finished i will let you guys know how it goes .. lol
> I am enjoying knitting , i am enjoying getting some things made and being creative with color and form on two seperate projects but from one pattern .. its wonderful
> Happy knitting (Tenna Club) ?? I wish i remembered what you guys said a Tenna is ?? it has to be better than what my sewing group calls themselves ... the Indiana Bag Ladies . I KNOW , but i had nothing to do with the name .
> Goodnight all , talk to you soon .. be safe in your travels, and GrammaS tell the Son that he should inform the children that if they cut the rabbits foot off the rabbit themselves it will *cease* to be good luck  !!


I'm going to have to start and wear a Tenna while reading your posts Angela. You make me laugh,you really do. Think hard, a Tenna? Well, sometimes when ladies laugh too hard, or sneeze too hard, they have little accidents with pee pee's. so they wear Tenna ladies !!! Are you getting the picture now? Not a pretty site. I may get back to you about the yarn. I never thought about joanns, I'll give them a try.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning all. Am I too late to wish Purple a happy holiday? Well happy holiday if I'm not...Can we start talking about those terrible cousins now? Is it safe? hahaha. I doubt weather France or Kent are ready for those two. haha. Garry has been to the vets and come home with a "purple" plaster on his leg. Oh he does look sorry for himself, but he's going to be fine. The gerbal goes to the vets next week sometime, because he has a growth. I hope he's OK too. Family have a few pets as you can gather. It's pouring with rain today and cold. My neighbour (friend) is coming up for coffee this morning because she came back from Spain last night. I have to keep her up to speed on the latest gossip. I may or may not get back to my afghan. I'm not doing housework that's for sure. Have a fab day. I'll be on later. love Susan xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Pam I've sent you an e-mail. Thankyou for your kindness....Well girls....I've flung the b****y afghan again!!! I've spent most of the day pulling it out and redoing it and guess what? I'm 1 row short of where I was last night when I put it away (flung it away). My DH, bless him, says to leave it for today now I've got it right. My pal came up for coffee and we had a good chat. I didn't have much news for her, apart from someone ran off with the bingo money and an old friend had died. I'm beginning to think they're dropping off like flies here. I've been asked to look after boys on Thursday so we are sleeping up there on Wednesday night...(I won't be taking my afghan). I think I'll pick up my "hoodie" to do tonight. I'll look in later girls. I wonder where the 2 P's are at this moment, I hope they are having better weather than me...The rain is relentless.It's been coming in the back door....Susan x


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Pam I've sent you an e-mail. Thankyou for your kindness....Well girls....I've flung the b****y afghan again!!! I've spent most of the day pulling it out and redoing it and guess what? I'm 1 row short of where I was last night when I put it away (flung it away). My DH, bless him, says to leave it for today now I've got it right. My pal came up for coffee and we had a good chat. I didn't have much news for her, apart from someone ran off with the bingo money and an old friend had died. I'm beginning to think they're dropping off like flies here. I've been asked to look after boys on Thursday so we are sleeping up there on Wednesday night...(I won't be taking my afghan). I think I'll pick up my "hoodie" to do tonight. I'll look in later girls. I wonder where the 2 P's are at this moment, I hope they are having better weather than me...The rain is relentless.It's been coming in the back door....Susan x


think you should put it in a bag lock it away for a week then get it back out, im like you tho if it dont work out i fling them across the room then poor hubbie has to go get it and try to sort it it cos by the time i fling it ive twisted it in to a heap.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all, I'm still here. Drove down to Kent in the pouring rain. Then stopped at Faversham (very pretty old town with an old harbour, lots of history) had a pub lunch, far too much to eat. Then drove to our cottage which is set in 8 acres of beautiful garden. Our daughter and family arrived soon after and we got settled in. Had a lovely swim in the pool and now my SIL and I are drinking our way through a very nice bottle of wine.
The sun came out this evening and the weather forecast is that it will get better. Lots planned for the week so I'll catch you when I can. Big hugs PurpleV
ps Pengwin should have arrived at her holiday site by now.


----------



## grandma susan

Purple I'm glad you have a drinking partner because it's better that way and more fun.It's still peeing down here. Relentless (I like that word). I picked my hoodie up tonight and have just put it away. I could fling that as well. hahaha. Tomorrow? I'm going to start something else and have an easy knitting weekend. Something I can just DO without using my brain. Nothing's happened here while I've been knitting. I watched Emmerdale and Coronation St. OMG it's getting stupider. I might clean my craft corner in the morning and dust this lounge. It'll be nice to see a shine in here hahaha. Have a good night. I might be back on, you lot, so no calling me. love susan x


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning all. How are you today? We've got ourselves a very wet bank holiday weekend here. Tammie you've been very quiet this last couple of weeks, are you OK? How did your first night in the cottage go purple? I can't believe pam or angela not being on since I last wrote. Ann, where are you? Kathleen's daughter? is there anybody there? I'm feeling a bit lonely on here at the moment. Hello????? Anybody out there?????


----------



## grandma susan

I've got some good news (for me anyway.) I've been able to buy more yarn for my flipping afghan online. Pam was going to get it for me but this way saves her a lot of trouble. Thankyou pam...How nice the people on here are...It's good to think a stranger would help. have a nice day susan x Am I still talking to myself?


----------



## ann bar

grandma susan said:


> I've got some good news (for me anyway.) I've been able to buy more yarn for my flipping afghan online. Pam was going to get it for me but this way saves her a lot of trouble. Thankyou pam...How nice the people on here are...It's good to think a stranger would help. have a nice day susan x Am I still talking to myself?


No you are not talking to yourself...we are all out there some place though at the moment I am not sure where that someplace is for me.(LOL) I just got up it's late for me it's 7 AM...my eyes are still blurry but I am sitting here with my coffee (thank you DH). Looks as if it will be a nice day here. We my go to the beach...take some lunch and breath the fresh ocean air. I can take my knitting...just started my front for my Kimino and my DH can take his Kindle...my eyes are beginning to clear...think I will turn on the weather channel to see what's happening with the Hurricane. Hope all is well and that Irene decided to turn out to sea... Happy Saturday


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all. We are very thin on the ground today. I've been up the family's today and took some easy knitting with me. I've got to tell you this. When we went in the boys gave us a present all wrapped up. When I opened it I could have cried. It was a beautiful Disney photo album, and inside were 185 photo's from our 3 weeks holiday. From the very start until the finish. I was so touched, there could have been nothing nicer they could have done for us. They make me so happy sometimes I get choked up. We'll have these forever. the lady next door has just been in for a coffee. Nice little lady she is. She's told me a bit of news...Down the road there is an empty butchers shop and it was up for sale. Someone was supposed to have bought it to put yet ANOTHER take away in it's place (the butcher died, which was a shame because his mincemeat was gorgeous and his pork pies were the best I'd ever tasted). Anyway, the police raided it on Wednesday and found a cannibis farm!!! £35,000 worth of drugs !!!! Or so the story goes anyway. Do you know, all this goes on and I'm oblivious to it..(thank the lord). I'm going for a cuppa now. I hope you are all OK. love Susan x


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Have fun PurpleV we wont say a word till you return
> ....
> GrammaS i too would be more than happy to send whatever you need your way  Did you go to joann.com? or michaels.com , if you bought it at one of those two they prolly have it available online ... if you dont find it though between the yarnlady and myself we can get you what you need  glad to
> I guess i rushed off of here too soon earlier lol .. I dont want to speed knit but i would like to improve my speed so that i can accomplish more in a day than i was when i started ... that way even relaxed i am going to make good time on a project  make any sense? anywhoo , i am almost done with the gift for my sister i will post a picture of her with it when i give it to her Saturday , she has decided we are going to shop some new yarn stores we found out were close as her birthday present to herself lol  she is crazy about green all things green !!! so i bought green shimmer boucle and have been holding onto it for something for her birthday because it is so pretty  alone it would have been a nightmare i am sure you are right about that one GrammaS , but i am knitting two strands of yarn together .. one is the boucle and the other is that thin serenity yarn :? its called heather something or other i dont know i have had it for awhile too lol ... anyway its so pretty even my son complimented how it was looking really nice ,the thin yarn adds an undertone of color to the green boucle and it is self patterning so it is totally unique
> I hope she likes it ... i know she will because she has been learning to knit from me and she knows how to appreciate it  ... or i pinch muahahahahaa!!!
> Yarnlady i go to Walmart once every two weeks because they are just about the cheapest place for me to get all the groceries i need around here , im not thrilled with it but i do it :?
> I am right at the southern tip of Indiana .. about ten minutes from Louisville Kentucky where they have the Kentucky Derby Races every year .. I do believe that the Queen has been to Churchill Downs for the Derby sometime the last few years  I live so close that of course i have never been lol
> C'mon they are horses going in a circle :?....... I am not amused . Now demolition derby is another thing , my hubby use to race those all the time , he is planning on racing again next year ... those are a sight to see , any of you ever been to one ? I will have to find one of his trophy pics and try to post it for you guys ... he's a beast that man o' mine lol , he is also a little nuts , just so no one would have the same car number as him and he favored the number 11 ... for the last twenty years his car is number 11teen ... i know not a real number , but thus the nuts
> 
> Ok , it is still hot but it is now 3:35 am and i should take advantage of the fact that it is less hot and go to sleep ... 90 degrees in here all day and this is the best i have felt in two days ! This is not the worst thing ever so i wont complain ... anymore....the hurricane Irene is supposed to bring us some wet weather next couple days but it will be followed by a hot vaccuum and humid humid hot days afterwards
> 
> Im so excited ... after tomorrow i can focus on the other project i wanted to do and i am curious to see how it turns out ... im sure it will hit the wall a few times and when it is finished i will let you guys know how it goes .. lol
> I am enjoying knitting , i am enjoying getting some things made and being creative with color and form on two seperate projects but from one pattern .. its wonderful
> Happy knitting (Tenna Club) ?? I wish i remembered what you guys said a Tenna is ?? it has to be better than what my sewing group calls themselves ... the Indiana Bag Ladies . I KNOW , but i had nothing to do with the name .
> Goodnight all , talk to you soon .. be safe in your travels, and GrammaS tell the Son that he should inform the children that if they cut the rabbits foot off the rabbit themselves it will *cease* to be good luck  !!


Likan,didn't mean to offend you about Walmart. It's just because hubby only wants to go there,Menards, and Hardware shopping. Just would like to go some where different.
Demolition derby's ,use to go to them a long time ago. They are so much fun. I loved watching those guys crash into each other.
I thought hurricane would bring more of our weather down your way,but guess not. You live near were one of my freinds use to live in Kentucky. She'd go home to perfect her accent you all  as she would start to pick up a Wis. accent.
g.sue is right you are funny,but do like the idea, Tenna Club. (Now that's funny).
Hope it cools done some for you. Pam


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone,
Just watching our news here in the Uk reporting on the hurricane in the US, looks pretty nasty. How are you all there? Are you safe? I do hope so.
Well we had a good sleep last night and were up bright and early for a swim this morning. We played football, table tennis and then after lunch we went to the coast. It is on the esturary of the Thames and one of the old sailing barges came by. We then went into Whitstable which is famous for it oysters and had a meal there. 
We are now back at the cottage and my husband is playing dominoes with the children while I see what you lot are up to.
Hope everyone is fine and having qa good weekend.
Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krisann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shawl - ooh, you've set me a challenge. It took me nearly an hour to change my avatar this morning and as I supposed to befinishing off the packing for our holiday, I'm running instead of being laid back about it all. However, if I do find time, a shawl will be added, or perhaps just a black and white stripey skirt! Who knows. Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please please I want both. Have you lost your mind. You might be voted out of the refine taste club. :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to lose the plot. Am sitting in caravan on the west coast of france, having drunk nearly a bottle of wine costing £2 per bottle (oh for a headache tomorrow - will take the paracetamole before getting into bed) but please keep me in the refine taste club - I'm so exquisite. The french Pengwin xxxxxx (a few extra kisses to keep me in).


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krisann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shawl - ooh, you've set me a challenge. It took me nearly an hour to change my avatar this morning and as I supposed to befinishing off the packing for our holiday, I'm running instead of being laid back about it all. However, if I do find time, a shawl will be added, or perhaps just a black and white stripey skirt! Who knows. Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the hat! Definitely need a shawl and skirt and a leak!
> Oooh back to the tennas. Haahaa
> I can say what I like at the moment as she is on her way to the ferry.
Click to expand...

You probably leak all the time - but if you wish to eat a leek - check your spelling. Penguin xxx These conversations are going far too quickly for me particularly having travelled for the past 24 hours.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krisann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shawl - ooh, you've set me a challenge. It took me nearly an hour to change my avatar this morning and as I supposed to befinishing off the packing for our holiday, I'm running instead of being laid back about it all. However, if I do find time, a shawl will be added, or perhaps just a black and white stripey skirt! Who knows. Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the hat! Definitely need a shawl and skirt and a leak!
> Oooh back to the tennas. Haahaa
> I can say what I like at the moment as she is on her way to the ferry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you go girl,yak up a storm, she can't stop you now. :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh yes she can..... Pengwin xxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> Morning all. Am I too late to wish Purple a happy holiday? Well happy holiday if I'm not...Can we start talking about those terrible cousins now? Is it safe? hahaha. I doubt weather France or Kent are ready for those two. haha. Garry has been to the vets and come home with a "purple" plaster on his leg. Oh he does look sorry for himself, but he's going to be fine. The gerbal goes to the vets next week sometime, because he has a growth. I hope he's OK too. Family have a few pets as you can gather. It's pouring with rain today and cold. My neighbour (friend) is coming up for coffee this morning because she came back from Spain last night. I have to keep her up to speed on the latest gossip. I may or may not get back to my afghan. I'm not doing housework that's for sure. Have a fab day. I'll be on later. love Susan xxx


Those terrible cousins have eyes everywhere so it is not safe. The only safe thing is that this terrible cousin cannot keep up with what you are all on about. Pengwin sends her love to you all. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

what on earth are you both going on about now???? Hows France penguin.... Have you changed the spelling on your name???? Purple are you with SIL? Drinking??? hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krisann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my hat? Made especially to keep Purple happy. BUT I seem to have lost it. Just hang on in there. This is getting very annoying.......
> 
> 
> 
> What hat, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the hat pengwin,but where is the shaw? HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I HAVE CLICKED BUT CANT GET RID OF CAPITAL LETTERS_WILL PLEAD IGNORANCE WHEN DH GETS HOME_HAVE NOT BEEN ON SITE FOR A WEEK<READING THE LAST WEEKS POST HAS MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH_I NEED TO JOIN YOU LOT IN THE TENNA CLUB_HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL_KEEP HAPPY _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shawl - ooh, you've set me a challenge. It took me nearly an hour to change my avatar this morning and as I supposed to befinishing off the packing for our holiday, I'm running instead of being laid back about it all. However, if I do find time, a shawl will be added, or perhaps just a black and white stripey skirt! Who knows. Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please please I want both. Have you lost your mind. You might be voted out of the refine taste club. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to lose the plot. Am sitting in caravan on the west coast of france, having drunk nearly a bottle of wine costing £2 per bottle (oh for a headache tomorrow - will take the paracetamole before getting into bed) but please keep me in the refine taste club - I'm so exquisite. The french Pengwin xxxxxx (a few extra kisses to keep me in).
Click to expand...

Glad you've arrived ok. Just because the wine is cheap doesn't mean you have to drink lots! On the other hand you are on holiday so why not. Just don't go acting too silly. Have you ventured into the sea yet? Or are you just posing on the beach?
Have a lovely time. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> what on earth are you both going on about now???? Hows France penguin.... Have you changed the spelling on your name???? Purple are you with SIL? Drinking??? hahahaha


Hi Susan,
H
Unlike my alcoholic cousin I had one small small glass of chianti with my meal and now I'm having a cup of coffee. She's probably in no state to reply so I will for her. Pengwin is the Welsh spelling of penguin to go with the hat, and the shawl that she hasn't put on her avatar yet. Hope you are not still throwing your afghan around. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> what on earth are you both going on about now???? Hows France penguin.... Have you changed the spelling on your name???? Purple are you with SIL? Drinking??? hahahaha


France is wonderful but boy did it rain last night. Thought we were going to float away. The campsite is really good but, unfortunately, France is not as hot as I like it to be. Having said that our friends who live nearby said the temp was 39 degs last week. Will keep my fingers crossed. Yes, I have changed the spelling in my name - thought I would give the Welsh half of me a chance. I have always had an infinity with Wales so am thinking I must not neglect it. Just opened out second bottle of £2 french wine so .... help tomorrow. Cariad Pengwin xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> what on earth are you both going on about now???? Hows France penguin.... Have you changed the spelling on your name???? Purple are you with SIL? Drinking??? hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> France is wonderful but boy did it rain last night. Thought we were going to float away. The campsite is really good but, unfortunately, France is not as hot as I like it to be. Having said that our friends who live nearby said the temp was 39 degs last week. Will keep my fingers crossed. Yes, I have changed the spelling in my name - thought I would give the Welsh half of me a chance. I have always had an infinity with Wales so am thinking I must not neglect it. Just opened out second bottle of £2 french wine so .... help tomorrow. Cariad Pengwin xxxx
Click to expand...

Boy, will you have a sore head head tomorrow! Heehee.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi all, I see you still have your refined taste after all it is french wine. It is so chic of you Of course P.V. has her vino, and you know that is the second only to french wine. So you two have a contest going.Yea, I get to read how the two of you go at it,for best in refined taste. Of course you know that g.sue,linken,Ann, and krisann, will vote to see who can be the most refind,and use the tenna first. Glad you are both having fun on your holiday. Try to stop getting tipsy,I hate that I can't join the fun. Also hope Pengwin you have found the loo's or have your tenna with. I would love to send you all same depends from the states,they now have them in panties,I think that means they hold more. .] G.S. was glad I could of help with the yarn,same goes for all of you. If you need some special yarn, from states let me know. Plus g.sue, I was not going to take your money, God has bless me with alot,and I know I'm to pass it on. If son sends me a boxes of cashmere,thats if he remembers would like to share it with all of you. Can't be selfish with something like that. Now if only he remembers.
Took my friend out yesterday. she lost her job,daughter got pregnant,not married,boyfriend left she lost her job. Q could not find another one so ended up babysitting for grandbaby as daughter had to get a job. So she is spending all her time with grandbaby.She is in love with that little guy and don't blame her. But it has been hard on her. so yesterday,with the baby took her up to Amish bakery, produce farm, and grocery store. Little one sure loved to look at the horses,and buggy's. It's very pretty there and you have to go to each farm,they all have different items, quilts,woodworks,ect. 
Purple v, the hurricanes have not touch us here in Wisconsin just on the east coast. Worried about my friends there. Hubby and I live there for quite a bit. He was from a borough near New York City. Mount Vernon,I loved it there and did not want to return to Wis.,but hubby did. My best friend Kathy Sinatra (a cousin of Frank the singer) spelt the name wrong. She lives in White Plains,and worried about her and her daughter. Trying not to worry but have not heard from her.
Also had sad news yesterday,friend died,he was such a great guy. Did wood turning,and gave me some wonderful things.Ah
life goes on. 
Ann, still have not told about your visit with your grandchildren ect. Hope to hear all about it. 
G.Sue stop before you throw the afgan, just put it down, and think of the mess if your stitches come out, then again throw it. It release the tension. 
Tammi so glad you are doing well, now stay that way o.k.
Linken hope it cools down for you,or the ac gets fixed.
kann did we scare you away? We are a rowdy bunch, but everone of us has a big heart. O.K. sometime we get out of control,I won't name names. I'm sure you can tell which are which.
Arm wraps to all. Pam


----------



## linkan

eegad here i am LOL !! poor GrammaS didnt mean to leave you on here all by yourself ..  
My poor baby boy had a migraine about 2 am and i was up with him till about 5:30 he walked in my room and said help me and then just threw up  that broke my heart in half !! He is fine now Momma took care of him 
... My sister came to pick me up at 8:30am  i didnt get to pop in and check on things and i just got home maybe 45 minutes ago lol ... we had a blast though , today is her 43rd birthday so we went to Louisville and checked out the Joann store there ... by the way glad to hear you are gonna get your yarn GrammaS . one of us states ladies would have taken care of you , Pam your a sweetheart to offer to pay for it  i woulda done the same .
Anyway , we went to Joann's and the store there is a little different from ours but not too much , then popped in for some chinese at P.F. Changs LOVE THAT PLACE !! had a few lettuce wraps and egg rolls with some fried green beans .. I kid you not they were so good .. then grabbed my son and his friend some frozen pizza's and off to her house so our parents could give her the quilter's table they got her  .. they are sooooo funny , they told me that they spent 6 hours putting the table together and that they were a few screws short when they finished lol , so i couldnt help it , I asked them ok but did the table look ok ?? heeheehee my Mom took a few minutes to get that i was saying "they" had a few screws short LOL .. it was funny when it clicked with her , Dad got it right away and told me to eat a bug !  they are so cute .
Lisa loved her table it folds out in so many ways its like a puzzle  
Dad asked me if i wanted one too but Lisa and her hubby gave me a desk they had taking up room in the middle of the office so i got a "table" for my craft room too !!  And i couldnt be happier .. its just an old $5.00 yard sale desk but i love it 
so *MY* beautiful wonderful sister then informs me that we are not done yet , that her and her hubby are treating us to our groceries for the next two weeks ... so we went to the grocery store , i was like but its YOUR birthday , i gave her the scarf she loved it and i bought her a skein of some sock yarn she wanted and that she had tried to put back on the shelf to save money ,and a set of knitting needles ,and a teeny tiny notebook its so cute it was a two pack so we each got one lol 
All in all a nice day for both of us  i think i got the better deal though because her hubby gave her 2 hundred dollars to buy our food and we used it all ... we had a BUNCH of coupons and used a card that saves if you shop that store or something ..
HOW sweet of them was that , i am so blessed to have family who i can count on, they know i am there for them too though.
Oh Pam i took NO offense about Walmart .. we call it wally world here alot , its not my favorite place to shop because i hear they pay the woman employees unfairly compared to the men ... but i have not been able to work in the last five yrs. and i have to shop where its cheap lol ... i knew what you meant  And i too live by the rule if i have it and you need ..Its yours  All of you on here are near and dear to my heart and i hope ya know how much joy i get from just talking to you guys on here  So blessed to have found you all here .

I am so glad i can give you guys a giggle , i get them from the rest of you too .
Purple and Pengwin ... Your holiday spots sound so exquisite to me  i hope that you are all having a wonderful time ... Pengwin just trust us your having a good time ... you wont remember it LOL !! but you ARE  just kidding your grown drink up  
I am nowhere near the path of this hurricane my heart goes out to the ones displaced or hurt by it 

ok .... 
my sweetheart of a hubby just fell asleep rubbing my calves for me TEEHEEHEE .. how cute is that !! he was rubbing my leg and then i start hearing him snore .... HE WAS STILL RUBBING MY LEG LOL !!! 
Tammmie i hope things are still improving for you ? 
Ok i feel like i was going to say something else to you GSusan but i cant remember what it was and since i have gone on and on i prolly said everything anyway LOL 
Big hugs everyone , be safe and have fun with your projects , im going to take a nap and then work on a flower then i am free to start my mystery project  
Its still hot in here but i am doing good with fans and the portable a/c my sister loaned me .
Oh YEA, I splurged ten dollars at Joanns and bought some Bernat Bamboo natural blends yarn in almond blossom and rain garden, dont they just sound lovely ... they are just precious and i got no idea yet what to do with them but i couldnt resist they are so pretty , and i had to get some babmoo kitting needles too because i needed a matching set of my own for the neck scarves i have been making .. I had borrowed my sisters and she was not antsy but i wanted her to be able to use them herself  
OK Lots of Love i will talk to you all later tonight or tomorrow and i will try to post a pic tomorrow or Monday of Lisa with her neck scarf on


----------



## grandma susan

Morning to our "tenna club" from a sunny but windy NE. Linkan it sounds as if your family is like mine. They are always there when you need them. And thankyou for the offer of getting me the yarn. I think it must be so sad for the folks that don't have good relations with their families. Pengwin hows your head? Are you drinking paraffin? £2.a bottle ! haha. I'm going to knit today after changing the beds, So there's nothing exciting on the agenda. Have a good Sunday morning! Susan x


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi all, beautiful sunny sunday. Irene is not as bad as they said it would be,told hubby last night by the time it gets to New York city will peter out and it did. Also correction on where we lived in New York. Mount Vernon border on the Bronx's and yonkers,it is not a borough,its a suburb.All though you can't tell the difference as you do not know when you have crossed into different area. They all run together. Wish sometimes news cast would hold back a little they seem to get all hype up and scare people for nothing. Not saying they shouldn't warn people. Just not hype it so everone panic's. enough preaching.
Nothing planned today, unless hubby comes up with something. Hope to just sit and knit today. Want to finish shawl,and get on to something else,like the unfinish sweater in knitting bag,or half finish shawlette, or vest. Or maybe start another project that does not get finish. Maybe I will just carve. Hope all have a good day. arm wraps. Pam


----------



## tammie52

afternoon all
didnt get on yesterday had a busy day, was looking after our jess and shes a handful, her mum wanted to go help her friend paint her new house and janine<my daughter> just new not to bring jess or there be more paint on her than on walls so i had her for 6 hours, we had a ball tho we played with a box of beads i found, then i read her a story, no sorry i think i read the story bout 3 times, was out today hubbie took me to ramada hotel for my lunch as it was my b/day yesterday, was a lovely meal, tho think he ate to much hes snoring here on other sofa, hope all is well with every one, looks like purple v and her cousin are having a great holiday, steve cant decide if we are goin to egypt or domican republic in nov, me id love to go back to domican rep, but i do love egypt as well. roll on nov cnt wait to see were we will end up he will make up his mind in a few weeks come home from work one day and say go on net and book us two weeks to either one of them, have a lovely sunday and catch you all soon tammie


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> afternoon all
> didnt get on yesterday had a busy day, was looking after our jess and shes a handful, her mum wanted to go help her friend paint her new house and janine<my daughter> just new not to bring jess or there be more paint on her than on walls so i had her for 6 hours, we had a ball tho we played with a box of beads i found, then i read her a story, no sorry i think i read the story bout 3 times, was out today hubbie took me to ramada hotel for my lunch as it was my b/day yesterday, was a lovely meal, tho think he ate to much hes snoring here on other sofa, hope all is well with every one, looks like purple v and her cousin are having a great holiday, steve cant decide if we are goin to egypt or domican republic in nov, me id love to go back to domican rep, but i do love egypt as well. roll on nov cnt wait to see were we will end up he will make up his mind in a few weeks come home from work one day and say go on net and book us two weeks to either one of them, have a lovely sunday and catch you all soon tammie


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMMIE,belated. let me know which vaction distination you deside on. You deserve something nice after all you have been through.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everyone. Had a lovely day today. Mty daughter and her husband took the children to a zoo while my hgusband abd I went to a beautiful old English garden. All the lovely old fashioned plants with huge herbacioua borders. Bought some local produce to eat and then we went a found a local winery (there are quite a lot of vineyards in Kent) and bought a rather expensive (compared to the cheap French wine Pengwin is buying) bottle of red for my SIL and me to enjoy tonight. Who's the more refined now!!
It's been mostly sunny today but as it is bank holiday in the UK we had the obligatory downpour.
Hope Irene isn't causing too many problems for you in the US.
Happy birthday Tammie, hope you are feeling better now.
Pengwin how's the head. Everyone else, hope you are ok. Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurpleV
ps Off for a swim now.


----------



## linkan

Hey all , Good AFternoon , Till hot n Sunny here in Indiana .. the only impact from Irene is that the cost of gas went up for us here :? 
Sad to hear of all the deaths from this storm , some caught in it and some rescue workers  
I am gonna have another lazy Sunday the hubby is off today so he is helping clean up around the house before he goes outside to play with his car lol and i am going to see about a crochet project  
Hope you are all enjoying your Sunday .. Happy late Birthday Tammie ! You share a birthday with my sister  
Sounds like everyone is having a nice relaxing time today , Pengwin hope that you are enjoying your morning too .. PurpleV the cottage sounds wonderful and taking a stroll through an English Garden sounds so nice , Enjoy your wine  
Catch you all on here later 
C'mon yarnlady pick the smallest one and baby step it to finished  you will feel better when one W.I.P. is finished  
It drives me nuts if i dont get a project done within a week ! I know i know i have three W.I.P.'s of my own to finish and they stare at me as soon as i wake up every day because currently my bookshelf is where my yarn stash is living too LOL


----------



## ann bar

linkan said:


> Hey all , Good AFternoon , Till hot n Sunny here in Indiana .. the only impact from Irene is that the cost of gas went up for us here :?
> Sad to hear of all the deaths from this storm , some caught in it and some rescue workers
> I am gonna have another lazy Sunday the hubby is off today so he is helping clean up around the house before he goes outside to play with his car lol and i am going to see about a crochet project
> Hope you are all enjoying your Sunday .. Happy late Birthday Tammie ! You share a birthday with my sister
> Sounds like everyone is having a nice relaxing time today , Pengwin hope that you are enjoying your morning too .. PurpleV the cottage sounds wonderful and taking a stroll through an English Garden sounds so nice , Enjoy your wine
> Catch you all on here later
> C'mon yarnlady pick the smallest one and baby step it to finished  you will feel better when one W.I.P. is finished
> It drives me nuts if i dont get a project done within a week ! I know i know i have three W.I.P.'s of my own to finish and they stare at me as soon as i wake up every day because currently my bookshelf is where my yarn stash is living too LOL


Still early here...having my tea and trying to figure out what I want to do today. We may run through he house and pick up here and there. Rained all night and still is raining a bit, so getting out early and working in the yard is out...I may get the needed ingredients and make the "Fuzzy Navel" pie. 
I started the front for my Kimono so I really want to sit and knit for part of the day. 
When you say you like to finish a project in a week...how big a project are you talking about? I tend to be much slower than most. It will probably take me 2 months to finish my current one.
Have a wonderful Sunday....


----------



## grandma susan

Happy birthday Tammie...21? again? I've knitted most of the day. This hoodie is driving me potty too. I feel that I've had a really unhappy week knitting. Anyway I've got the neck picked up and got half of the hood knit. I thought I'd do a jaegar pattern but boy they've made it hard and you know there's been no need for it. My head is dizzy so I'm leaving it until tomorrow. I'm so sick of it I can't get it off my needles quick enough. It IS looking nice though. I made lasagne and salad for lunch. DH ironed his shirts, and that's about all that's happened today. He's watching Grand Prix at the moment. I'm sorry about Irene but I'm rather pleased that all you in the "tenna club" are ok. I've raked some yarn out to knit just a plain cardigan for next door. I really feel I need to do some easy knitting for a few days. I'll keep popping on and off as I think I'm staying on line for a while. PurpleV continue to enjoy your cottage. BTW I haven't tidied my craft corner. hahahaha.


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening all,
Had a nice swim, grand daughter is nearly swimming by herself now. Given up racing my grandson as he is getting very fast especially when he has his fins on. 
SIL and I drank the wine over dinner, it was very good, but at £13 a bottle rather expensive!
Good idea Susan to knit something easy. Stop pushing yourself to do complicated patterns. I've just started another pair of fingerless mitts. My wrists are going to be so cozy this winter.
No Pengwin this evening? Perhaps she is still hung over!
Well I'm off for an early night as we're taking the children swimming in the morning while their mum and dad go shopping.
Night all. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## ann bar

PurpleV said:


> Evening all,
> Had a nice swim, grand daughter is nearly swimming by herself now. Given up racing my grandson as he is getting very fast especially when he has his fins on.
> SIL and I drank the wine over dinner, it was very good, but at £13 a bottle rather expensive!
> Good idea Susan to knit something easy. Stop pushing yourself to do complicated patterns. I've just started another pair of fingerless mitts. My wrists are going to be so cozy this winter.
> No Pengwin this evening? Perhaps she is still hung over!
> Well I'm off for an early night as we're taking the children swimming in the morning while their mum and dad go shopping.
> Night all. Big hugs. PurpleV


Sounds as if you are having a wonderful time...my two younger grandsons are both swimmers. The kids put them in lessons early on. The 6 year old belongs to a swim team and is really enjoying himself. When we visit with them it is so hard to keep up with all of their energy...don't remember my children being as energetic... (they probably were) my body doesn't keep up with what my brain wants to do. Oh well such is life.


----------



## linkan

ann bar said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all , Good AFternoon , Till hot n Sunny here in Indiana .. the only impact from Irene is that the cost of gas went up for us here :?
> Sad to hear of all the deaths from this storm , some caught in it and some rescue workers
> I am gonna have another lazy Sunday the hubby is off today so he is helping clean up around the house before he goes outside to play with his car lol and i am going to see about a crochet project
> Hope you are all enjoying your Sunday .. Happy late Birthday Tammie ! You share a birthday with my sister
> Sounds like everyone is having a nice relaxing time today , Pengwin hope that you are enjoying your morning too .. PurpleV the cottage sounds wonderful and taking a stroll through an English Garden sounds so nice , Enjoy your wine
> Catch you all on here later
> C'mon yarnlady pick the smallest one and baby step it to finished  you will feel better when one W.I.P. is finished
> It drives me nuts if i dont get a project done within a week ! I know i know i have three W.I.P.'s of my own to finish and they stare at me as soon as i wake up every day because currently my bookshelf is where my yarn stash is living too LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Still early here...having my tea and trying to figure out what I want to do today. We may run through he house and pick up here and there. Rained all night and still is raining a bit, so getting out early and working in the yard is out...I may get the needed ingredients and make the "Fuzzy Navel" pie.
> I started the front for my Kimono so I really want to sit and knit for part of the day.
> When you say you like to finish a project in a week...how big a project are you talking about? I tend to be much slower than most. It will probably take me 2 months to finish my current one.
> Have a wonderful Sunday....
Click to expand...

Because i am a knitting newbie only been doing it since like March .. i tend to do simple easy .. small projects for the moment . 
I made a baby sweater but it was a simple one and i have yet to tackle a full size adult sweater or something more complicated ... but i am getting there , i get nerve racked working on something for too long  but i am loving doing this stuff so much that i think when i do tackle a big one that i might just be able to handle it taking more time than these little things i do .
I hope you didn't have any damage there from Irene  
Would love to see your Kimono when you finish it  
Have a good night everyone , gotta go feed the boys and then i am gonna sew a flower onto a scarf  
YAY ... i finished the flower and i have decided i kinda hate to knit the flowers , like crocheting them more . :?


----------



## ann bar

linkan said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all , Good AFternoon , Till hot n Sunny here in Indiana .. the only impact from Irene is that the cost of gas went up for us here :?
> Sad to hear of all the deaths from this storm , some caught in it and some rescue workers
> I am gonna have another lazy Sunday the hubby is off today so he is helping clean up around the house before he goes outside to play with his car lol and i am going to see about a crochet project
> Hope you are all enjoying your Sunday .. Happy late Birthday Tammie ! You share a birthday with my sister
> Sounds like everyone is having a nice relaxing time today , Pengwin hope that you are enjoying your morning too .. PurpleV the cottage sounds wonderful and taking a stroll through an English Garden sounds so nice , Enjoy your wine
> Catch you all on here later
> C'mon yarnlady pick the smallest one and baby step it to finished  you will feel better when one W.I.P. is finished
> It drives me nuts if i dont get a project done within a week ! I know i know i have three W.I.P.'s of my own to finish and they stare at me as soon as i wake up every day because currently my bookshelf is where my yarn stash is living too LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Still early here...having my tea and trying to figure out what I want to do today. We may run through he house and pick up here and there. Rained all night and still is raining a bit, so getting out early and working in the yard is out...I may get the needed ingredients and make the "Fuzzy Navel" pie.
> I started the front for my Kimono so I really want to sit and knit for part of the day.
> When you say you like to finish a project in a week...how big a project are you talking about? I tend to be much slower than most. It will probably take me 2 months to finish my current one.
> Have a wonderful Sunday....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because i am a knitting newbie only been doing it since like March .. i tend to do simple easy .. small projects for the moment .
> I made a baby sweater but it was a simple one and i have yet to tackle a full size adult sweater or something more complicated ... but i am getting there , i get nerve racked working on something for too long  but i am loving doing this stuff so much that i think when i do tackle a big one that i might just be able to handle it taking more time than these little things i do .
> I hope you didn't have any damage there from Irene
> Would love to see your Kimono when you finish it
> Have a good night everyone , gotta go feed the boys and then i am gonna sew a flower onto a scarf
> YAY ... i finished the flower and i have decided i kinda hate to knit the flowers , like crocheting them more . :?
Click to expand...

Nope no damage from Irene...would have had to be a massave storm to come here LOL 
Worked on my Kimono today never did get to baking that pie...oh well another time.


----------



## linkan

Its 4:00 a.m. here and now i suddenly want pie  
ok i got a desk sort of in my new craft room (soon to be that is ) and it is my son's old one because the little bugger commandeared my newer one  Its okay though he does his school work there and it looks good in his room so i dont really mind , i set some stuff up in the room and finished putting the flower on my sisters scarf , yea she had to let me have it back so i could add that little touch to it ... then i finished my book , it did not end the way in which i would have liked it to !  SO .. then i made my crochet project and realized if i go to sleep now i will never get up at 6 a.m. to get the son up for school !! So here i am with no project .. dont feel like hunting for one right this second and no book to read either :? What a sad state i am in , and of course it is too HOT to sleep  For someone who accomplished what i wanted to i am awfully grumpy  
Talk to you all later this evening i am sure around 6:10 a.m. i will pass out till noon !!  good thing the hubby is off tomorrow too  
Lots of Love , hope everyone on holiday is being safe and having fun


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Its 4:00 a.m. here and now i suddenly want pie
> ok i got a desk sort of in my new craft room (soon to be that is ) and it is my son's old one because the little bugger commandeared my newer one  Its okay though he does his school work there and it looks good in his room so i dont really mind , i set some stuff up in the room and finished putting the flower on my sisters scarf , yea she had to let me have it back so i could add that little touch to it ... then i finished my book , it did not end the way in which i would have liked it to !  SO .. then i made my crochet project and realized if i go to sleep now i will never get up at 6 a.m. to get the son up for school !! So here i am with no project .. dont feel like hunting for one right this second and no book to read either :? What a sad state i am in , and of course it is too HOT to sleep  For someone who accomplished what i wanted to i am awfully grumpy
> Talk to you all later this evening i am sure around 6:10 a.m. i will pass out till noon !!  good thing the hubby is off tomorrow too
> Lots of Love , hope everyone on holiday is being safe and having fun


You are only grumpy because you are tired sweetheart. Don't push yourself too hard. Like me yesterday, I wanted a simple pattern for a cardigan to start today , and I've got 3 files,plus loose patterns in my cupboard. I was so fed up with the knitting I'd done this week that I couldn't find one I liked. I grumped around until 9pm then went to bed to watch a program I'd looked forward to seeing. Guess what, The b. wasn't on..They'd changed the programes. How could they do that without telling ME haha. OOOh now I WAS grumpy. haha.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 4:00 a.m. here and now i suddenly want pie
> ok i got a desk sort of in my new craft room (soon to be that is ) and it is my son's old one because the little bugger commandeared my newer one  Its okay though he does his school work there and it looks good in his room so i dont really mind , i set some stuff up in the room and finished putting the flower on my sisters scarf , yea she had to let me have it back so i could add that little touch to it ... then i finished my book , it did not end the way in which i would have liked it to !  SO .. then i made my crochet project and realized if i go to sleep now i will never get up at 6 a.m. to get the son up for school !! So here i am with no project .. dont feel like hunting for one right this second and no book to read either :? What a sad state i am in , and of course it is too HOT to sleep  For someone who accomplished what i wanted to i am awfully grumpy
> Talk to you all later this evening i am sure around 6:10 a.m. i will pass out till noon !!  good thing the hubby is off tomorrow too
> Lots of Love , hope everyone on holiday is being safe and having fun
> 
> 
> 
> You are only grumpy because you are tired sweetheart. Don't push yourself too hard. Like me yesterday, I wanted a simple pattern for a cardigan to start today , and I've got 3 files,plus loose patterns in my cupboard. I was so fed up with the knitting I'd done this week that I couldn't find one I liked. I grumped around until 9pm then went to bed to watch a program I'd looked forward to seeing. Guess what, The b. wasn't on..They'd changed the programes. How could they do that without telling ME haha. OOOh now I WAS grumpy. haha.
Click to expand...

Speaking of programs missed i found out i dont have BBC on my cable and i missed the new two hour Dr. Who  
I gotta get that ordered i cant be missing my show like that it does things to the nerves .

I'm trying not to push it , i cant do much but sit and knit or crochet right now because my shoulder is hurting so much and truthfully it keeps me awake most nights too .. so i sometimes pull these all nighters till i just pass out exhausted , maybe then i can sleep for more than two hours at a time


----------



## grandma susan

Morning, nice and sunny, cool and windy. A good day for drying the laundry. I've got up in a better mood than I went to bed. I'm going to do some housework today, Well, it is Bank holiday Monday...I won't do a lot so don't you lot go worrying for me. DS and DIL are decorating. So we'll stay well away. We got the steamer to start taking wallpaper off but it's still in the box. PurpleV have a great swim. ALL of you go have a nice day. I see penquin hasn't surfaced yet from the wine the other night hahahaha..It would be awful if she missed France through a hangover. hahaha


----------



## linkan

Here is a picture i promised to post for GrammaS .. my late kitty Lana , It's a he .. but see he was so tiny because of his enlarged heart that my daughter thought he was a girl for the first six months ... he didnt grow because of his illness but by then he answered to the name Lana lol ... my littlest angel


----------



## linkan

Here is one to tickle you all ... Ali making sure the hubby doesn't turn his head in his sleep lol


----------



## grandma susan

Lana looks cool! BUT being a doggy girl, I have to say that Ali is like my Heidi (was). She used to have all the bed too. And don't they stretch out. She used to lie on her back sometimes with her legs up in the air. (Dreaming) twitching and talking (in doggy language). Hope you got some more sleep. love susan x


----------



## tammie52

wet and damp here. but was out early this morning our jessie started nursery and of course i had to go and see her in her uniform, awww she was lovely and she run in the gates, bye mum she shouted as my janine was standing crying her eyes out, my baby aint a baby any more she said, no i said look at it this way ur free now till 5 oclock every day mon to fri, from 9 till 5 stop your crying. dropped her of in town then hubbie and i went shopping bought a new deep fat fryer and a nice rug for hall then went and had a coffee, glad im home now tho as the rain has come on a lot harder than it was earlier. hope all is well with you all tammie


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning all, tired don't know why slept all night. Just off this a.m.
Sorry about your shoulder Linken, hope you can get some sleep. I love the pixies of kittys and dog and Hubby .Sounds like you got more done then I did yesterday.No knitting just printed off some patterns. Sunny again here,and cooler. Just the same old boring weather.
g.sue, glad you are having a better day. Hate it when I want to watch a program,and they don't show it on time I am use to. PBS,did that to me two weeks in a row. Love the BBC Lark raise to candleford. Darn if they didn't put on their money appeal for two weekends. That's o.k. I fix them I ordered the series from the library. Also her book. That'll teach them to fool around with me.[:] 
Oh Tammi, your g.baby is off to school. Poor daughter,it's hard to let them go. Sounds like you are doing better, and busy. You and g.sue,and Linken have the purple v. syndrome redoing house. I on the other hand just keep moving it around. This craft room will never get done. Might as well move everthing back in here.
Purple v,Pengwin must be having a good time on their holiday. Sure wish I was with them. Could use a good bottle of the white stuff. Maybe that's what you should do Linken, just drink tell you fall asleep. don't think it would be so good in the morning, but hey you would at least get some rest. sorry about that. 
Can't wait tell they fall back on daylight saving time, boy that throws me off. Instead of 6:30 It will be 5:30 egads, I will be a zoobie. 
Have to start to get house plants back in the house, and watch them lose all their leaves. 
Have nothing planned today,same as yesterday,have to get some cleaning done,just need to get going at it.
Notice on my calendar they list your bank holiday today. Didn't know they would list British holidays. See I can learn something everday. 
I am as usual rattling on,must be a sign of getting older. Before I forget, Vogue knitting mag. has a picture of Kate's sweater she wore to the reception. can get a free pattern of it at vogue knitting site. 
You know I got up at 4:00 in the morning to watch that whole thing. It was beautiful, then spent rest of day watching highlights. Was so tired that night . But boy it was something. Sure hope they last a little longer then the older set. Poor Queen what she has to put up with. 
I wonder how Ann is, miss her repartee.
Eoungh of the big words, my brain will start to go off.All have a wonderful day. 
Arm wraps, Pam


----------



## linkan

My part came in of course ... exactly one hour after i went to sleep i got the call they were coming to fix my air conditioner unit !  I dont care that i havent slept i am so glad it is going to be back on and working ... *whew !! What a relief ... the guy is here now and they are gonna do a cleaning and maintenance checkup on it while they are at it so it should run like new  Its gonna be 68 degrees up in here tonight !!!!    When he leaves i am going to pass out because tired showed up and hit me in the head with a big stick !! LOL


----------



## grandma susan

I';m glad you've got air conditioner sorted Linkan, that might help you to sleep. Tammie! How old is Jessie? It seems a long day 9 - 5. They go into school nursery at 3 here (far to young I think) but it's either for a morning or an afternoon. Your daughter may have another baby???? I'm happier now, can you tell? I've FINISHED that b.hoodie. It needs stitiching up now, but I may leave that to do at stitich and B. next monday. DH has been doing my birdhouse today a little bit. There's never any rush for anything in this house. If we get it done in the same year it was started then we've acheived something! Hope you had a good day with the grandchildren purple! The TV is good tonight so I'm going to finish a dishcloth and start next door's cardgan. I'm just knitting plain then if I want to knit without a good TV program then I'll do my afghan or even nativity. If anything interesting happens in this house tonight you'll all be the first to know. Don't hold your breath haha. love Susan x


----------



## PENGWIN

I need to promise, on my return from holiday, concentrate on all that is being said. I get so totally muddled. Am thinking that I will need to devise a system whereby I can keep track of all that is going on. However, I have to say that, at this precide, moment I AM NOT AS DRUNK AS THINKLE PEEP I AM. Just had a lazy afternoon on the beach (in my new tankini which hides all the wobbly bits) and am now enjoying crisps/chips with a glass of the most 'orrible Syrah Rose. I am purely a red wine drinker but thought I would have a change - for certain, the box in the cooler will last a very long time. Hubby has been suffering with sunstroke today (to him, it was something far worse - probably a near death experience but he is still with me which is a blessing because he has to drive the car back home). Waiting now to be smoked out by the barbecue but tomorrow I'm off to the nearest restaurant - 2 mins away - to have moule (with or without an 's') frite or oysters. Yum Yum. Have eaten Chi Chi galore so I won't be losing any weight in the KP weight challenge - but what the heck. The beach is also 2mins away which is luvvely. Cariad Pengwin xxxxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

Okay ladies, here is FOOD for thought. On my return from Snail Land, I am off to Sandringham soon to stay with the Queen (er em), where cream teas are served with scones speckled with lavender and the jam is lavender and strawberry, the sponge cake is scented with lavender and the icing is a beautiful lavender colour. One customer at the tea house commented that it all reminded him of his mother's furniture polish. Will report back when I have made the visit. Watch out in October. Had been invited to Ann's place one week end to see her horses, but that actually came to nothing. Yarnlady, how's that for being upper crust. Pengwin xxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Evening all,
> Had a nice swim, grand daughter is nearly swimming by herself now. Given up racing my grandson as he is getting very fast especially when he has his fins on.
> SIL and I drank the wine over dinner, it was very good, but at £13 a bottle rather expensive!
> Good idea Susan to knit something easy. Stop pushing yourself to do complicated patterns. I've just started another pair of fingerless mitts. My wrists are going to be so cozy this winter.
> No Pengwin this evening? Perhaps she is still hung over!
> Well I'm off for an early night as we're taking the children swimming in the morning while their mum and dad go shopping.
> Night all. Big hugs. PurpleV


Oh no she isn't - just trouble with the French Connection. Pengwin xxx


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 4:00 a.m. here and now i suddenly want pie
> ok i got a desk sort of in my new craft room (soon to be that is ) and it is my son's old one because the little bugger commandeared my newer one  Its okay though he does his school work there and it looks good in his room so i dont really mind , i set some stuff up in the room and finished putting the flower on my sisters scarf , yea she had to let me have it back so i could add that little touch to it ... then i finished my book , it did not end the way in which i would have liked it to !  SO .. then i made my crochet project and realized if i go to sleep now i will never get up at 6 a.m. to get the son up for school !! So here i am with no project .. dont feel like hunting for one right this second and no book to read either :? What a sad state i am in , and of course it is too HOT to sleep  For someone who accomplished what i wanted to i am awfully grumpy
> Talk to you all later this evening i am sure around 6:10 a.m. i will pass out till noon !!  good thing the hubby is off tomorrow too
> Lots of Love , hope everyone on holiday is being safe and having fun
> 
> 
> 
> You are only grumpy because you are tired sweetheart. Don't push yourself too hard. Like me yesterday, I wanted a simple pattern for a cardigan to start today , and I've got 3 files,plus loose patterns in my cupboard. I was so fed up with the knitting I'd done this week that I couldn't find one I liked. I grumped around until 9pm then went to bed to watch a program I'd looked forward to seeing. Guess what, The b. wasn't on..They'd changed the programes. How could they do that without telling ME haha. OOOh now I WAS grumpy. haha.
Click to expand...

If you want easy knitting, try scarves - not straight ordinary things but there are some very interesting neck shawls that are pretty and easy and relaxing to do and without having to remember to look at the pattern. Pengwin xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone,
Glad to see la Pengwin is still with us. Comment va tu? Stick to red wine, you know you prefer it. SIL and I have just polished off a bottle of rather nice Merlot. Hope you enjoyed your moules frites. If you want oysters the best is right here in Whitstable.
Angela, glad you've got your air con finished, perhaps you will be able to sleep better now.
Had a nice swim with the grandchildren today, they are both doing really well. After lunch we all went out for a lovely walk through the Kent countryside, far away from the crowds and didn't see any body else, just a few horses and some lovely butterflies. Kids swam again before dinner but I got started on the wine. Not very sunny today but dry and just right for a walk.
My knees managed to held up for the walk, but I'll have to see how I am in the morning. More swimming tomorrow. 
Hope all of you are well. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## linkan

Finally got the scarf neck warmer thing to my sis.. here she is .. isnt she lovely  The scarf was cute too lol


----------



## theyarnlady

egads what is going on with you people? Have you all lost your minds?
pengwin,is running around half clothed in some kind of suit,drink and talking about seeing the queen. Eating lavendar(purples favorite color)and moule with oysters. Worried about some weight challenge.She is not even worried about poor hubby dying.Then she thinks she is upper crust.
Purple v is hitting the bottle and seeing horses and butterflies, and saying she is not seeing anyone.
Linken has not been sleeping and has men running around her house. Then she doesn't know who is cuter her scarf or sister. 
G.sue, is trying to knit something at night. then she is worried about stitchen up with a S and B. while her hubby is going to the birds.
Tammi, oh Tammi she is glad to get rid of g. child from 9 to 5. Then she laughs at daughter who is crying.
Ann, has lost her ablity to commnicate on the computer. And who knows she might have lost her mind going to see children and g. children alone.
I thought I was having problems with marbles on the move. But know I see I am the normal one here.
Arm wraps, and please when you do this don't break something. I just can't handle it right now, with all that is going on with all of you. Pam


----------



## grandma susan

there's only one normal person here and that's me?????Let us get back to a little bit of sanity. Oh hell, forget that, I'm with you all. Linken did you sleep better? Yarnlady you are just getting SO funny. I giggle away to myself with all the comments on here. It's a better tonic than pills anyday. I'm at over60's today. I'm honestly thinking I may have had enough. Somehow, last week, the old biddies did my head in hahahaha. I'll see what happens today. Penguin, thanks for advise about the scarf. I'm going to start a plain cardigan and then I have my afghan on aswell. I'm just so pleased to be done with that b.hoody. Tammy how did jessie like nursery?


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> I';m glad you've got air conditioner sorted Linkan, that might help you to sleep. Tammie! How old is Jessie? It seems a long day 9 - 5. They go into school nursery at 3 here (far to young I think) but it's either for a morning or an afternoon. Your daughter may have another baby???? I'm happier now, can you tell? I've FINISHED that b.hoodie. It needs stitiching up now, but I may leave that to do at stitich and B. next monday. DH has been doing my birdhouse today a little bit. There's never any rush for anything in this house. If we get it done in the same year it was started then we've acheived something! Hope you had a good day with the grandchildren purple! The TV is good tonight so I'm going to finish a dishcloth and start next door's cardgan. I'm just knitting plain then if I want to knit without a good TV program then I'll do my afghan or even nativity. If anything interesting happens in this house tonight you'll all be the first to know. Don't hold your breath haha. love Susan x


shes 3 will be 4 in feb, what i forgot to say is janine drops her of at 9 and then the child minder picks her up at 2.30 from nursery and keeps her till janine comes home from work, today is her 2nd day and she loves it, no no more babies for her her older daughter starts high school tomorrow she will be 12 in jan,


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> egads what is going on with you people? Have you all lost your minds?
> pengwin,is running around half clothed in some kind of suit,drink and talking about seeing the queen. Eating lavendar(purples favorite color)and moule with oysters. Worried about some weight challenge.She is not even worried about poor hubby dying.Then she thinks she is upper crust.
> Purple v is hitting the bottle and seeing horses and butterflies, and saying she is not seeing anyone.
> Linken has not been sleeping and has men running around her house. Then she doesn't know who is cuter her scarf or sister.
> G.sue, is trying to knit something at night. then she is worried about stitchen up with a S and B. while her hubby is going to the birds.
> Tammi, oh Tammi she is glad to get rid of g. child from 9 to 5. Then she laughs at daughter who is crying.
> Ann, has lost her ablity to commnicate on the computer. And who knows she might have lost her mind going to see children and g. children alone.
> I thought I was having problems with marbles on the move. But know I see I am the normal one here.
> Arm wraps, and please when you do this don't break something. I just can't handle it right now, with all that is going on with all of you. Pam


cnt win with my daughters so i give up. they dont know how lucky they both are tho the other one only has sophie thats her in pic to the left she is nearly 8


----------



## linkan

HAHA yarn lady way to put a twist on it lol ... The a/c man got my air all working and its a cozy fine 70 degrees in here once more  
My sister is definitely cuter than the scarf ... but .. no . no .. she is cuter . 
GrammaS i am glad you finished your hoodie now tell me everything you did because my son wants me to make him one by October for his birthday !!! I - Have - NO - idea - how - to -do -that !!!  
oh well he will just have to handle it if it takes me a few months to get there lol .
Purple and pengwin sounds like you guys are having a blast  
Tammie she will quit crying about it when she has her first day all to herself and can take a nap at any moment she wants during the day .. it will be like a spa vacation .. remember that feeling ?? i cried when the youngest went to school .... till i realized that i now had time to just breathe  plan  and reset myself  
Have a wonderful day everyone  I have little Alexis today so i was up at 6:00 for Ethan and she got here at 6:30 but thats ok because i went to sleep at 8 o'clock last night and slept like a baby for the first time in a week  
IT WAS GREAT ... got started on a matching scarf for my cousins hat that i made her and now i am gonna go feed the doggie and sit with Miss Alexis and knit


----------



## nanabanana

Hello all. Been busy, Aberdeen was great, driven around by my 17yr old GD, she drives really well, I spent too much money on yarn etc!! As I know Aber really well it was a joy to browse around with no time restrictions. Did some cooking with family, Cornish Pasties ( proper ones) haha, well I am Cornish, so they have to be right!, & scones, with jam & clotted cream, that should make your mouths water. Happy belated Birthday Tammie, love the sound of the French hols. Hope all is well with you all. Hugs Ann :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Hello everone must add a postscript to yesterdays post.Tammi oh Tammi,after g.child. She mention somthing about hall rug and hubby. Enough said, we get the picture,get rid of one g.child,and let the games begin.
It seems g.sue has joined a gang called hoodies with neighbor lady and using knitting needle weapons. Where are the coppers when you need them. Hubby still in bird house( in the states we call it a dog house).
Linken is still talking about men in house,but got some rest.Posted a picture of a wanted women called sister cutie, with mask around neck.Flower goes on nose,to long strip for eye holes,except no eye holes. Hubby still gone to the dog(S),even posted a pixie for all to see. It's such a shame. Now talking about joining g.s. hoodies. Such a shame. P.V. is still not seeing humans,just horses and butterflys. Said she was looking at old castles, and historical homes. Thinking about a redo, are we for those. Still no mention of hubby,but lots of mention about the sauce.
Must say that our Nanab(ann) and hubby have meet the Queen and even attend a royal wedding on the sidewalk,and was accosted in a bear hug by a women from California It firgues they are a little off center in that state. At least she did meet the Queen. Unlike some person on here who shall be nameless (Pengwin) who lays on a beach half clothed, talking to men about lavender food. While hubby is dying.
Then we have a new lady doing the same thing. Ann (Hawaiian)Bar. Talking about Fuzzy Navel and worried about body and mine.
Ta ta, planned on going forth with to the fish house along Lake Michigan, but weather is gray and cloudy. So may just lounge at home. Being upper Crust one can do that.
Again Arm wrapes, please ladies try to get it together.
Love, Pam


----------



## nanabanana

tammie52 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> egads what is going on with you people? Have you all lost your minds?
> pengwin,is running around half clothed in some kind of suit,drink and talking about seeing the queen. Eating lavendar(purples favorite color)and moule with oysters. Worried about some weight challenge.She is not even worried about poor hubby dying.Then she thinks she is upper crust.
> Purple v is hitting the bottle and seeing horses and butterflies, and saying she is not seeing anyone.
> Linken has not been sleeping and has men running around her house. Then she doesn't know who is cuter her scarf or sister.
> G.sue, is trying to knit something at night. then she is worried about stitchen up with a S and B. while her hubby is going to the birds.
> Tammi, oh Tammi she is glad to get rid of g. child from 9 to 5. Then she laughs at daughter who is crying.
> Ann, has lost her ablity to commnicate on the computer. And who knows she might have lost her mind going to see children and g. children alone.
> I thought I was having problems with marbles on the move. But know I see I am the normal one here.
> Arm wraps, and please when you do this don't break something. I just can't handle it right now, with all that is going on with all of you. Pam
> 
> 
> 
> cnt win with my daughters so i give up. they dont know how lucky they both are tho the other one only has sophie thats her in pic to the left she is nearly 8
Click to expand...

Just read post from Yarnlady, you are right,we ARE all mad, lost my marbles many yrs ago Hubby & D ARE BUYING ME A BRAIN CELL TO GO WITH THE 1 ALREADY THERE!!!!! Not nice people LOL. x


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> Hello everone must add a postscript to yesterdays post.Tammi oh Tammi,after g.child. She mention somthing about hall rug and hubby. Enough said, we get the picture,get rid of one g.child,and let the games begin.
> It seems g.sue has joined a gang called hoodies with neighbor lady and using knitting needle weapons. Where are the coppers when you need them. Hubby still in bird house( in the states we call it a dog house).
> Linken is still talking about men in house,but got some rest.Posted a picture of a wanted women called sister cutie, with mask around neck.Flower goes on nose,to long strip for eye holes,except no eye holes. Hubby still gone to the dog(S),even posted a pixie for all to see. It's such a shame. Now talking about joining g.s. hoodies. Such a shame. P.V. is still not seeing humans,just horses and butterflys. Said she was looking at old castles, and historical homes. Thinking about a redo, are we for those. Still no mention of hubby,but lots of mention about the sauce.
> Must say that our Nanab(ann) and hubby have meet the Queen and even attend a royal wedding on the sidewalk,and was accosted in a bear hug by a women from California It firgues they are a little off center in that state. At least she did meet the Queen. Unlike some person on here who shall be nameless (Pengwin) who lays on a beach half clothed, talking to men about lavender food. While hubby is dying.
> Then we have a new lady doing the same thing. Ann (Hawaiian)Bar. Talking about Fuzzy Navel and worried about body and mine.
> Ta ta, planned on going forth with to the fish house along Lake Michigan, but weather is gray and cloudy. So may just lounge at home. Being upper Crust one can do that.
> Again Arm wrapes, please ladies try to get it together.
> Love, Pam


YOU are talking about us getting it together!!! I feel as if I am back with a bang with all this very confusing talk! Ann


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hello all. Been busy, Aberdeen was great, driven around by my 17yr old GD, she drives really well, I spent too much money on yarn etc!! As I know Aber really well it was a joy to browse around with no time restrictions. Did some cooking with family, Cornish Pasties ( proper ones) haha, well I am Cornish, so they have to be right!, & scones, with jam & clotted cream, that should make your mouths water. Happy belated Birthday Tammie, love the sound of the French hols. Hope all is well with you all. Hugs Ann :thumbup:


Ann am so glad to hear from you. Have a request,could you share your recipe for Cornish Pasties? We have a town here in Wis. called Mineral Point,were Cornish people lived and mined. They have one restaurant make and serve Pasties,you can also get them in stores frozen, but they do not taste the same as the ones we use to get on UP in Michigan. 
Glad you had a lovely time in Aberdeen. What are you going to make with yarn? Hope all is well with you and yours. Love, Pam


----------



## linkan

LOOK who has taken up spinning yarns LOL yarn lady you are cracking me up today  
nanaB it is so good to hear from you thought we lost you  
I am taking a moment to grab a smoke and some tea and then it is back to entertaining the little one lol .
I am so glad i finally slept last night i dont think i would have the energy for this otherwise ...
I do have a question for everyone here .. since we all have been having fits with some of the things we have made lately , what is your favorite thing to knit ? or crochet even? if you could make anything just for fun of doing it i mean ... ?? I like to make the Kingston hats (crochet) i dont yet have a favorite thing to knit because i havent done enough different things to have a favorite i guess .
But i intend to keep trying to find it LOL  
Love to everyone ....


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> HAHA yarn lady way to put a twist on it lol ... The a/c man got my air all working and its a cozy fine 70 degrees in here once more
> My sister is definitely cuter than the scarf ... but .. no . no .. she is cuter .
> GrammaS i am glad you finished your hoodie now tell me everything you did because my son wants me to make him one by October for his birthday !!! I - Have - NO - idea - how - to -do -that !!!
> oh well he will just have to handle it if it takes me a few months to get there lol .
> Purple and pengwin sounds like you guys are having a blast
> Tammie she will quit crying about it when she has her first day all to herself and can take a nap at any moment she wants during the day .. it will be like a spa vacation .. remember that feeling ?? i cried when the youngest went to school .... till i realized that i now had time to just breathe  plan  and reset myself
> Have a wonderful day everyone  I have little Alexis today so i was up at 6:00 for Ethan and she got here at 6:30 but thats ok because i went to sleep at 8 o'clock last night and slept like a baby for the first time in a week
> IT WAS GREAT ... got started on a matching scarf for my cousins hat that i made her and now i am gonna go feed the doggie and sit with Miss Alexis and knit


Glad you got some sleep. Hope arm is better and that you have a good day. Also glad you have the a c fixed, should help some.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> there's only one normal person here and that's me?????Let us get back to a little bit of sanity. Oh hell, forget that, I'm with you all. Linken did you sleep better? Yarnlady you are just getting SO funny. I giggle away to myself with all the comments on here. It's a better tonic than pills anyday. I'm at over60's today. I'm honestly thinking I may have had enough. Somehow, last week, the old biddies did my head in hahahaha. I'll see what happens today. Penguin, thanks for advise about the scarf. I'm going to start a plain cardigan and then I have my afghan on aswell. I'm just so pleased to be done with that b.hoody. Tammy how did jessie like nursery?


Hope you have fun at the over 60's . Hope the cardigan goes well for you. Can't wait to hear what happening with the old biddies. Love ya,Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> egads what is going on with you people? Have you all lost your minds?
> pengwin,is running around half clothed in some kind of suit,drink and talking about seeing the queen. Eating lavendar(purples favorite color)and moule with oysters. Worried about some weight challenge.She is not even worried about poor hubby dying.Then she thinks she is upper crust.
> Purple v is hitting the bottle and seeing horses and butterflies, and saying she is not seeing anyone.
> Linken has not been sleeping and has men running around her house. Then she doesn't know who is cuter her scarf or sister.
> G.sue, is trying to knit something at night. then she is worried about stitchen up with a S and B. while her hubby is going to the birds.
> Tammi, oh Tammi she is glad to get rid of g. child from 9 to 5. Then she laughs at daughter who is crying.
> Ann, has lost her ablity to commnicate on the computer. And who knows she might have lost her mind going to see children and g. children alone.
> I thought I was having problems with marbles on the move. But know I see I am the normal one here.
> Arm wraps, and please when you do this don't break something. I just can't handle it right now, with all that is going on with all of you. Pam
> 
> 
> 
> cnt win with my daughters so i give up. they dont know how lucky they both are tho the other one only has sophie thats her in pic to the left she is nearly 8
Click to expand...

It sounds like you are having a good time with g. children. We really have to get older to appreciate what we have. They will come along. So glad you are feeling better. Love,Pam :thumbup:


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all. Been busy, Aberdeen was great, driven around by my 17yr old GD, she drives really well, I spent too much money on yarn etc!! As I know Aber really well it was a joy to browse around with no time restrictions. Did some cooking with family, Cornish Pasties ( proper ones) haha, well I am Cornish, so they have to be right!, & scones, with jam & clotted cream, that should make your mouths water. Happy belated Birthday Tammie, love the sound of the French hols. Hope all is well with you all. Hugs Ann :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann am so glad to hear from you. Have a request,could you share your recipe for Cornish Pasties? We have a town here in Wis. called Mineral Point,were Cornish people lived and mined. They have one restaurant make and serve Pasties,you can also get them in stores frozen, but they do not taste the same as the ones we use to get on UP in Michigan.
> Glad you had a lovely time in Aberdeen. What are you going to make with yarn? Hope all is well with you and yours. Love, Pam
Click to expand...

Nice to be back I THINK!! LOL. Of course I will post recipe for pasties. I must catch up on covering shoe boxes for sending abroad for Christmas, can you believe it!!, they get filled with goodies for needy folk, as a group we send 100, all with hats scarves & gloves etc. My big job is to cover boxes, nearly finished tho. Wii do recipe this evening. Luv Ann :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello you all.. I don't know why I bother, I really don't. I've been to the over 60's, and I won £1. I had to share it so I ended up with 50p...Oh and a packet of custard creams. Two of my table friends won £10.50 and £15.50...I don't think I'm very lucky haha. I also won some runner beans but gave them to another woman that hadn't won on our table. One of the biddies that sits with us said she didn't like runner beans. She said she'd spent ages one day SHELLING them and the beans were so tiny inside that she threw them away in disgust!!!!Are you all following this. Well I was in stitches with laughing. So we put her right on that. ! (couldn't make this up could I?)DH has scraped 1 wall of the staircase today. DS and me said he could do a little bit now and again but no longer than 2 hrs at a time. Believe it or not he promised and as for today he's stuck to it. I'm going to catch up now before I make tea. love susan x


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Hello everone must add a postscript to yesterdays post.Tammi oh Tammi,after g.child. She mention somthing about hall rug and hubby. Enough said, we get the picture,get rid of one g.child,and let the games begin.
> It seems g.sue has joined a gang called hoodies with neighbor lady and using knitting needle weapons. Where are the coppers when you need them. Hubby still in bird house( in the states we call it a dog house).
> Linken is still talking about men in house,but got some rest.Posted a picture of a wanted women called sister cutie, with mask around neck.Flower goes on nose,to long strip for eye holes,except no eye holes. Hubby still gone to the dog(S),even posted a pixie for all to see. It's such a shame. Now talking about joining g.s. hoodies. Such a shame. P.V. is still not seeing humans,just horses and butterflys. Said she was looking at old castles, and historical homes. Thinking about a redo, are we for those. Still no mention of hubby,but lots of mention about the sauce.
> Must say that our Nanab(ann) and hubby have meet the Queen and even attend a royal wedding on the sidewalk,and was accosted in a bear hug by a women from California It firgues they are a little off center in that state. At least she did meet the Queen. Unlike some person on here who shall be nameless (Pengwin) who lays on a beach half clothed, talking to men about lavender food. While hubby is dying.
> Then we have a new lady doing the same thing. Ann (Hawaiian)Bar. Talking about Fuzzy Navel and worried about body and mine.
> Ta ta, planned on going forth with to the fish house along Lake Michigan, but weather is gray and cloudy. So may just lounge at home. Being upper Crust one can do that.
> Again Arm wrapes, please ladies try to get it together.
> Love, Pam


I've lost the plot again....


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everone must add a postscript to yesterdays post.Tammi oh Tammi,after g.child. She mention somthing about hall rug and hubby. Enough said, we get the picture,get rid of one g.child,and let the games begin.
> It seems g.sue has joined a gang called hoodies with neighbor lady and using knitting needle weapons. Where are the coppers when you need them. Hubby still in bird house( in the states we call it a dog house).
> Linken is still talking about men in house,but got some rest.Posted a picture of a wanted women called sister cutie, with mask around neck.Flower goes on nose,to long strip for eye holes,except no eye holes. Hubby still gone to the dog(S),even posted a pixie for all to see. It's such a shame. Now talking about joining g.s. hoodies. Such a shame. P.V. is still not seeing humans,just horses and butterflys. Said she was looking at old castles, and historical homes. Thinking about a redo, are we for those. Still no mention of hubby,but lots of mention about the sauce.
> Must say that our Nanab(ann) and hubby have meet the Queen and even attend a royal wedding on the sidewalk,and was accosted in a bear hug by a women from California It firgues they are a little off center in that state. At least she did meet the Queen. Unlike some person on here who shall be nameless (Pengwin) who lays on a beach half clothed, talking to men about lavender food. While hubby is dying.
> Then we have a new lady doing the same thing. Ann (Hawaiian)Bar. Talking about Fuzzy Navel and worried about body and mine.
> Ta ta, planned on going forth with to the fish house along Lake Michigan, but weather is gray and cloudy. So may just lounge at home. Being upper Crust one can do that.
> Again Arm wrapes, please ladies try to get it together.
> Love, Pam
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are talking about us getting it together!!! I feel as if I am back with a bang with all this very confusing talk! Ann
Click to expand...

Ann..I've not been away and I don't know what the heck she's on about or what she's on. I wouldn't mind a taste of whatever it is...Yarnlady are you on medication hahahaha :?:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> LOOK who has taken up spinning yarns LOL yarn lady you are cracking me up today
> nanaB it is so good to hear from you thought we lost you
> I am taking a moment to grab a smoke and some tea and then it is back to entertaining the little one lol .
> I am so glad i finally slept last night i dont think i would have the energy for this otherwise ...
> I do have a question for everyone here .. since we all have been having fits with some of the things we have made lately , what is your favorite thing to knit ? or crochet even? if you could make anything just for fun of doing it i mean ... ?? I like to make the Kingston hats (crochet) i dont yet have a favorite thing to knit because i havent done enough different things to have a favorite i guess .
> But i intend to keep trying to find it LOL
> Love to everyone ....


I have a lovely babies knitting pattern for a cabled hooded jacket. NOT at all like the one I've just done. I've done this numerous times and never tire of it.


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> Hello you all.. I don't know why I bother, I really don't. I've been to the over 60's, and I won £1. I had to share it so I ended up with 50p...Oh and a packet of custard creams. Two of my table friends won £10.50 and £15.50...I don't think I'm very lucky haha. I also won some runner beans but gave them to another woman that hadn't won on our table. One of the biddies that sits with us said she didn't like runner beans. She said she'd spent ages one day SHELLING them and the beans were so tiny inside that she threw them away in disgust!!!!Are you all following this. Well I was in stitches with laughing. So we put her right on that. ! (couldn't make this up could I?)DH has scraped 1 wall of the staircase today. DS and me said he could do a little bit now and again but no longer than 2 hrs at a time. Believe it or not he promised and as for today he's stuck to it. I'm going to catch up now before I make tea. love susan x


Susan you really know how to live, don't ever give up the over 60's, you make us laugh so much!! Soon I'LL be back to my over 50's & we do Pilates. I've covered 4 boxes, time for coffee now, a girl must keep up her strength!! Ann x


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Hello you all.. I don't know why I bother, I really don't. I've been to the over 60's, and I won £1. I had to share it so I ended up with 50p...Oh and a packet of custard creams. Two of my table friends won £10.50 and £15.50...I don't think I'm very lucky haha. I also won some runner beans but gave them to another woman that hadn't won on our table. One of the biddies that sits with us said she didn't like runner beans. She said she'd spent ages one day SHELLING them and the beans were so tiny inside that she threw them away in disgust!!!!Are you all following this. Well I was in stitches with laughing. So we put her right on that. ! (couldn't make this up could I?)DH has scraped 1 wall of the staircase today. DS and me said he could do a little bit now and again but no longer than 2 hrs at a time. Believe it or not he promised and as for today he's stuck to it. I'm going to catch up now before I make tea. love susan x


O.K what are runner bean? At least you won something. Glas hubby is listening to son and you. But I bet he feels better doing a little something.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everone must add a postscript to yesterdays post.Tammi oh Tammi,after g.child. She mention somthing about hall rug and hubby. Enough said, we get the picture,get rid of one g.child,and let the games begin.
> It seems g.sue has joined a gang called hoodies with neighbor lady and using knitting needle weapons. Where are the coppers when you need them. Hubby still in bird house( in the states we call it a dog house).
> Linken is still talking about men in house,but got some rest.Posted a picture of a wanted women called sister cutie, with mask around neck.Flower goes on nose,to long strip for eye holes,except no eye holes. Hubby still gone to the dog(S),even posted a pixie for all to see. It's such a shame. Now talking about joining g.s. hoodies. Such a shame. P.V. is still not seeing humans,just horses and butterflys. Said she was looking at old castles, and historical homes. Thinking about a redo, are we for those. Still no mention of hubby,but lots of mention about the sauce.
> Must say that our Nanab(ann) and hubby have meet the Queen and even attend a royal wedding on the sidewalk,and was accosted in a bear hug by a women from California It firgues they are a little off center in that state. At least she did meet the Queen. Unlike some person on here who shall be nameless (Pengwin) who lays on a beach half clothed, talking to men about lavender food. While hubby is dying.
> Then we have a new lady doing the same thing. Ann (Hawaiian)Bar. Talking about Fuzzy Navel and worried about body and mine.
> Ta ta, planned on going forth with to the fish house along Lake Michigan, but weather is gray and cloudy. So may just lounge at home. Being upper Crust one can do that.
> Again Arm wrapes, please ladies try to get it together.
> Love, Pam
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost the plot again....
Click to expand...

Oh please we know what you are up to with those hoodie people. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everone must add a postscript to yesterdays post.Tammi oh Tammi,after g.child. She mention somthing about hall rug and hubby. Enough said, we get the picture,get rid of one g.child,and let the games begin.
> It seems g.sue has joined a gang called hoodies with neighbor lady and using knitting needle weapons. Where are the coppers when you need them. Hubby still in bird house( in the states we call it a dog house).
> Linken is still talking about men in house,but got some rest.Posted a picture of a wanted women called sister cutie, with mask around neck.Flower goes on nose,to long strip for eye holes,except no eye holes. Hubby still gone to the dog(S),even posted a pixie for all to see. It's such a shame. Now talking about joining g.s. hoodies. Such a shame. P.V. is still not seeing humans,just horses and butterflys. Said she was looking at old castles, and historical homes. Thinking about a redo, are we for those. Still no mention of hubby,but lots of mention about the sauce.
> Must say that our Nanab(ann) and hubby have meet the Queen and even attend a royal wedding on the sidewalk,and was accosted in a bear hug by a women from California It firgues they are a little off center in that state. At least she did meet the Queen. Unlike some person on here who shall be nameless (Pengwin) who lays on a beach half clothed, talking to men about lavender food. While hubby is dying.
> Then we have a new lady doing the same thing. Ann (Hawaiian)Bar. Talking about Fuzzy Navel and worried about body and mine.
> Ta ta, planned on going forth with to the fish house along Lake Michigan, but weather is gray and cloudy. So may just lounge at home. Being upper Crust one can do that.
> Again Arm wrapes, please ladies try to get it together.
> Love, Pam
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are talking about us getting it together!!! I feel as if I am back with a bang with all this very confusing talk! Ann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ann..I've not been away and I don't know what the heck she's on about or what she's on. I wouldn't mind a taste of whatever it is...Yarnlady are you on medication hahahaha :?:
Click to expand...

I do not need to be on any thing as long as this group is here. You are all a hoot. Isn't life fun. G.S. you just wish I was on something so you could borrow some. I got you number lady. :?


----------



## grandma susan

Right! I've been a busy bee sat on my laptop (well not really sat ON). I've booked us up with the caravan club for September, next week, october and november! Just for 3 nights at a time. York next week, Teesdale October and Knaresborough November. I'm also linedancing for a weekend at Carlisle with bezzy pal in September. I've decided not to fit our lives round Drs apps. and hospitals, but to let THEM fit round us...Bezzy pal going to Austria, walking with her group next week. I've just thought, She might bring some ciggy's home hahahaha.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK who has taken up spinning yarns LOL yarn lady you are cracking me up today
> nanaB it is so good to hear from you thought we lost you
> I am taking a moment to grab a smoke and some tea and then it is back to entertaining the little one lol .
> I am so glad i finally slept last night i dont think i would have the energy for this otherwise ...
> I do have a question for everyone here .. since we all have been having fits with some of the things we have made lately , what is your favorite thing to knit ? or crochet even? if you could make anything just for fun of doing it i mean ... ?? I like to make the Kingston hats (crochet) i dont yet have a favorite thing to knit because i havent done enough different things to have a favorite i guess .
> But i intend to keep trying to find it LOL
> Love to everyone ....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lovely babies knitting pattern for a cabled hooded jacket. NOT at all like the one I've just done. I've done this numerous times and never tire of it.
Click to expand...

You know that is a good question. I would really like to do the patterns I have design. I have them all on paper, like a twisted vest, a martha washington hat. A crochet necklace using silk thread I had for cross stitch. Plus ever pattern I have lined up in knitting basket. I should live so long. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Right! I've been a busy bee sat on my laptop (well not really sat ON). I've booked us up with the caravan club for September, next week, october and november! Just for 3 nights at a time. York next week, Teesdale October and Knaresborough November. I'm also linedancing for a weekend at Carlisle with bezzy pal in September. I've decided not to fit our lives round Drs apps. and hospitals, but to let THEM fit round us...Bezzy pal going to Austria, walking with her group next week. I've just thought, She might bring some ciggy's home hahahaha.


I am so glad to hear you will be busy,and having a bit of fun. Plus then we all can talk about you and your adventures. Glad you both will have sometime to rest. Really you sat on the lap top didn't you you just don't want to admit it. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello you all.. I don't know why I bother, I really don't. I've been to the over 60's, and I won £1. I had to share it so I ended up with 50p...Oh and a packet of custard creams. Two of my table friends won £10.50 and £15.50...I don't think I'm very lucky haha. I also won some runner beans but gave them to another woman that hadn't won on our table. One of the biddies that sits with us said she didn't like runner beans. She said she'd spent ages one day SHELLING them and the beans were so tiny inside that she threw them away in disgust!!!!Are you all following this. Well I was in stitches with laughing. So we put her right on that. ! (couldn't make this up could I?)DH has scraped 1 wall of the staircase today. DS and me said he could do a little bit now and again but no longer than 2 hrs at a time. Believe it or not he promised and as for today he's stuck to it. I'm going to catch up now before I make tea. love susan x
> 
> 
> 
> Susan you really know how to live, don't ever give up the over 60's, you make us laugh so much!! Soon I'LL be back to my over 50's & we do Pilates. I've covered 4 boxes, time for coffee now, a girl must keep up her strength!! Ann x
Click to expand...

Oh Ann please be careful with this Plotties stuff around g.s.she will probably want to get her hoodies into it. Then all h--- will break lose, well maybe just her. I am glad you are keeping up your strength, you'll need it with this group. 
I do think it is wonderful what your group is doing. It is so much nicer to give then recieve. Makes the heart feel good. Don't tell g.s. this but admire what she does for her neighbor lady, and Linken helping others, as does Tammi, Purple V. and Pengwin ( althought I wonder about that last one sometimes.) :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello you all.. I don't know why I bother, I really don't. I've been to the over 60's, and I won £1. I had to share it so I ended up with 50p...Oh and a packet of custard creams. Two of my table friends won £10.50 and £15.50...I don't think I'm very lucky haha. I also won some runner beans but gave them to another woman that hadn't won on our table. One of the biddies that sits with us said she didn't like runner beans. She said she'd spent ages one day SHELLING them and the beans were so tiny inside that she threw them away in disgust!!!!Are you all following this. Well I was in stitches with laughing. So we put her right on that. ! (couldn't make this up could I?)DH has scraped 1 wall of the staircase today. DS and me said he could do a little bit now and again but no longer than 2 hrs at a time. Believe it or not he promised and as for today he's stuck to it. I'm going to catch up now before I make tea. love susan x
> 
> 
> 
> O.K what are runner bean? At least you won something. Glad hubby is listening to son and you. But I bet he feels better doing a little something.
Click to expand...


----------



## linkan

Well the little one is taking a nap so i had a moment to check back in with you folks and do a litle pattern hunting to boot  ! I found a free pattern for some Belle Ruffle Fingerless Gloves that look just amazing and i cant wait to make them ! 
GSusan you do stay busy as PurpleV dont you ... I hope you have fun wherever your gonna be lol , i cant keep up with all the running around you all do .
I am making some progress on the newest scarf i started , you just repeat the same pattern over and over of course but it is a leafy scarf pattern although dont get too excited for me folks it is a very simple pattern lol .. I am on the third repeat of the 12 rows  I hope to have enough done on it by tonight to really see its form coming together  
I found a cardigan pattern i would love to make for myself since i have yet to keep anything i have made and i decided that the new bernat bamboo i bought would be perfect for it , now i just have to start saving so i can buy more of the yarn a bit at a time each payday (every two weeks ) i figure i will have enough to start on it by November lol.
Also i have to start picking up some saphire blue for my son for his hoodie  We got the a/c fixed just in time for the weather to COOL off , it was actually chilly this morning .
Well ladies have a wonderful day the rest of your day today , Nanab its such a wonderful thing you and your group are doing , My group is actually going to do a few charity quilts before Christmas .. they use to make them once a month but our numbers dwindled and most of the new crowd is not quilters ... i'm one of them , but the ones who are quilters are working on getting me started so that one day i will be able to quilt too ... 
Yarnlady i would love to see some of the stuff you designed , that would be great to see what you made !!  Hope you can show us some of your stuff is it posted on here anywhere? 
Purple and Pengwin are being too quiet to be behaving i think  oh well that is what vacation is for right ? !
I may be back later tonight but if not catch you all in the morning ...


----------



## grandma susan

We are supposed to be sleeping at DS's tomorrow night. I just wonder if it's a good idea seeing as they are decorating their lounge. I don't want to be in the way, but DIL needs to go out on Thursday. Mingle (the gerble) and Garry (one of the rabbits!!) are at the vets in the morning. Mingle has a growth and we fear he may not be coming home to us. GS2 will be upset ao I'm not looking forward to that. Garry has to be seen because of his leg. He's fighting fit. They have another rabbit called "nibbles" and thats as daft as a brush. It runs round and round my feet then sits on his back legs and gets up on knees!!! These animals really fit in well with the household. Anyway, nibbles lies in DIL's arm like a baby and we all give it a kiss. We say night night to it and give it a love.DIL says "say night night to Grandma and grandad" and like fools we say "night night" God's truth...Then theres the guinea pig (snuggles) I think...He's about 5 and He doesn't bother with anybody really. It's like a minagerie in their garden, a right madhouse!!I may stay on line but I'm off to see Poirett at 8.45. There's absolutely nothing on TV. Love susan x


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> egads what is going on with you people? Have you all lost your minds?
> pengwin,is running around half clothed in some kind of suit,drink and talking about seeing the queen. Eating lavendar(purples favorite color)and moule with oysters. Worried about some weight challenge.She is not even worried about poor hubby dying.Then she thinks she is upper crust.
> Purple v is hitting the bottle and seeing horses and butterflies, and saying she is not seeing anyone.
> Linken has not been sleeping and has men running around her house. Then she doesn't know who is cuter her scarf or sister.
> G.sue, is trying to knit something at night. then she is worried about stitchen up with a S and B. while her hubby is going to the birds.
> Tammi, oh Tammi she is glad to get rid of g. child from 9 to 5. Then she laughs at daughter who is crying.
> Ann, has lost her ablity to commnicate on the computer. And who knows she might have lost her mind going to see children and g. children alone.
> I thought I was having problems with marbles on the move. But know I see I am the normal one here.
> Arm wraps, and please when you do this don't break something. I just can't handle it right now, with all that is going on with all of you. Pam


Got to be some psycho moments going on here. But whatever seems to be happening we all appear to be of sound body and mind - or, at least, the same mind and body. In other words, we seem to understand each other and have a lot in common. Bet though if we were to meet up we would make a 'right bunch'. Love to you all. Pengwin. PS: have just watched the most glorious sunset across the Gironde. xxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> egads what is going on with you people? Have you all lost your minds?
> pengwin,is running around half clothed in some kind of suit,drink and talking about seeing the queen. Eating lavendar(purples favorite color)and moule with oysters. Worried about some weight challenge.She is not even worried about poor hubby dying.Then she thinks she is upper crust.
> Purple v is hitting the bottle and seeing horses and butterflies, and saying she is not seeing anyone.
> Linken has not been sleeping and has men running around her house. Then she doesn't know who is cuter her scarf or sister.
> G.sue, is trying to knit something at night. then she is worried about stitchen up with a S and B. while her hubby is going to the birds.
> Tammi, oh Tammi she is glad to get rid of g. child from 9 to 5. Then she laughs at daughter who is crying.
> Ann, has lost her ablity to commnicate on the computer. And who knows she might have lost her mind going to see children and g. children alone.
> I thought I was having problems with marbles on the move. But know I see I am the normal one here.
> Arm wraps, and please when you do this don't break something. I just can't handle it right now, with all that is going on with all of you. Pam


Yarnlady, only mentioned upper crust because you kept cracking on about it. P xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all,
OK, what is everyone on?
Today Mr Purple and I had a drive round to the cinque ports, old coastal towns with lovely old buildings. Had fish and chips for lunch and on the way back stopped in a pretty village for a cream tea.
Then came back and met the family for a swim. 
Tonight SIL and I have been sampling a very nice local rose, not quite as expensive as the red, but not cheap either.
Tomorrow my daughter and SIL are off the Canterbury and we are in charge of the grand children! We'll have to see who wears who out first.
Now to sort you lot out. I can't remember who said what, but the answers are (1) runner beans are green beans or french beans - you eat the who thing not just the bean (2) I didn't get to see the Queen - it was Pengwin (3) Angela glad the air con is working (4) Ann looking forward to the cornish pasty recipe - I lived in Cornwall for while (5) Susan, don't go spending your winnings all in one go (5) Pam you definitely need tyo take more water with it.
Nevertheless I'm glad to see you are all in such high spirits.
I'm off to get some sleep before the grand children descend and start using our bed for trampolining practice. Nite nite
Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Well the little one is taking a nap so i had a moment to check back in with you folks and do a litle pattern hunting to boot  ! I found a free pattern for some Belle Ruffle Fingerless Gloves that look just amazing and i cant wait to make them !
> GSusan you do stay busy as PurpleV dont you ... I hope you have fun wherever your gonna be lol , i cant keep up with all the running around you all do .
> I am making some progress on the newest scarf i started , you just repeat the same pattern over and over of course but it is a leafy scarf pattern although dont get too excited for me folks it is a very simple pattern lol .. I am on the third repeat of the 12 rows  I hope to have enough done on it by tonight to really see its form coming together
> I found a cardigan pattern i would love to make for myself since i have yet to keep anything i have made and i decided that the new bernat bamboo i bought would be perfect for it , now i just have to start saving so i can buy more of the yarn a bit at a time each payday (every two weeks ) i figure i will have enough to start on it by November lol.
> Also i have to start picking up some saphire blue for my son for his hoodie  We got the a/c fixed just in time for the weather to COOL off , it was actually chilly this morning .
> Well ladies have a wonderful day the rest of your day today , Nanab its such a wonderful thing you and your group are doing , My group is actually going to do a few charity quilts before Christmas .. they use to make them once a month but our numbers dwindled and most of the new crowd is not quilters ... i'm one of them , but the ones who are quilters are working on getting me started so that one day i will be able to quilt too ...
> Yarnlady i would love to see some of the stuff you designed , that would be great to see what you made !!  Hope you can show us some of your stuff is it posted on here anywhere?
> Purple and Pengwin are being too quiet to be behaving i think  oh well that is what vacation is for right ? !
> I may be back later tonight but if not catch you all in the morning ...


Angela, wish I could post knitting but don't know how to do it. Ask neighbor to show me one day,and he came over and did it himself,and did it so fast do not know what he did. He is a man who drinks 20 plus cup of coffee a day. I will have to learn how to do it myself. 
As for my designs have not knitted any samples yet. Usually do small ones to see how they will go before attempt to make a normal one. In other words I do a doll size one. The rest of the patterns in knitting bag are other peoples patterns that I love. Should say the vest I want to make will either have twisted strips or will cross back an forth on each other. This will be only on the front, back will be plain. As for the martha hat saw a show about her on PBS , It was gather on one side and was a very light fabric. Thought I could make something like that with a light yarn. Have some lace weight alpaca that I think I will try for that. I am also going to do a hat with two cross strips for the ribbing,and just have the rest of the hat plain. These are in planning stage,as you can tell I have not gotten to them, all are in my sketch book. The trouble with me is I also like to carve and want to start carving a gnome for christmas,on a pelt board,and do a santa face in an old bowl,or rolling pin. I think if I would do one thing at a time instead of trying to do each one I would get something accomplish if I did just one and finish it before starting another project.. It also has been harder for me to concentrate since I had my grand mall seizure( I have epilepsy). I have some memory lost. I am not telling you this as to get your sympathy, just feel safe enough to share this with you. I also believe there are so many other people who have diseases that can not be cured and are suffering so. I am a lucky one. It can be controlled. And as my dear friend when this happen said after I had lost some memory "What was your excuse before this happen :lol: :lol: I just don't like to tell people this as they go bananas about it. O.K. enough arm wraps Pam


----------



## Heartseas

Good morning everyone. I know it's not morning in all parts of the World but it is here in Austraila and it is a lovley one too 17.1c (62.6F) so that's not bad for this time of the year. It will soon be Spring.
I am thinking of you knitting your first pair of socks. We had a bit of trouble buying socks to fit my Grandson so we ( my daughter and I) decided to make them for him. I got out the patterns and needles that my mother used to use when she knitted socks for the Soldiers in WW1 and WW2 and we wer home and hosed. We knitted him dozens of pairs of socks
So Good luck with yours.
This is my fits posting to the list and I hope I am not making any mistakes as I have Macular Degeneration & mu sight is not the best today.
Mare ( Sulky Sue) in Sydney Australia


----------



## theyarnlady

SULKYSUE said:


> Good morning everyone. I know it's not morning in all parts of the World but it is here in Austraila and it is a lovley one too 17.1c (62.6F) so that's not bad for this time of the year. It will soon be Spring.
> I am thinking of you knitting your first pair of socks. We had a bit of trouble buying socks to fit my Grandson so we ( my daughter and I) decided to make them for him. I got out the patterns and needles that my mother used to use when she knitted socks for the Soldiers in WW1 and WW2 and we wer home and hosed. We knitted him dozens of pairs of socks
> So Good luck with yours.
> This is my fits posting to the list and I hope I am not making any mistakes as I have Macular Degeneration & mu sight is not the best today.
> Mare ( Sulky Sue) in Sydney Australia


You are most welcome to join us. We all welcome you. theyarn lady


----------



## grandma susan

Yarnlady well done you for sharing your problem with us lot! Don't you go worrying about memory loss on this post, we are all the same. We don't care if you are sky blue pink with yellow dots on! you are our yarnlady. Good for you. I've got a problem too!!! What the h*** is a martha hat?


----------



## grandma susan

SULKYSUE said:


> Good morning everyone. I know it's not morning in all parts of the World but it is here in Austraila and it is a lovley one too 17.1c (62.6F) so that's not bad for this time of the year. It will soon be Spring.
> I am thinking of you knitting your first pair of socks. We had a bit of trouble buying socks to fit my Grandson so we ( my daughter and I) decided to make them for him. I got out the patterns and needles that my mother used to use when she knitted socks for the Soldiers in WW1 and WW2 and we wer home and hosed. We knitted him dozens of pairs of socks
> So Good luck with yours.
> This is my fits posting to the list and I hope I am not making any mistakes as I have Macular Degeneration & mu sight is not the best today.
> Mare ( Sulky Sue) in Sydney Australia


Welcome aboard Sulkysue. You must be crazy to qualify for this post We are all crackers, although we weren't until we got on here. I've bought some sock wool but haven't got round to it yet. Anyway, join in and welcome :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

As you all can see I'm here!. Just had phonecall to see if DH would like to go to a retirement presentation this afternoon, (it means I'll get an hour's peace). I suppose a retirement doodah is better than a funeral. I'm supposed to get haircut tomorrow but will have to cancel as I'll be up at DS's, I had a funny dream. I dreamed DIL took me to see some brand new show houses, but we couldn't find them! (sounds about right). Then she wanted to buy some coffee but it cost too much money. I get some stupid dreams. I used to have a dream book but I lost it somewhere in this house. Well, I've waffled enough. You all go and have a brill day, I might get on later but if I don't feel free to call me behind my back until tomorrow, See if I care!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Yarnlady well done you for sharing your problem with us lot! Don't you go worrying about memory loss on this post, we are all the same. We don't care if you are sky blue pink with yellow dots on! you are our yarnlady. Good for you. I've got a problem too!!! What the h*** is a martha hat?


Thanks g.s. just knew you'd understand,and not make a big deal of it.
A martha hat, is a bonnet,that martha washinton,ya know George's wife. First president, of U.S.A., I was watching a show on PBS, about her and her life. They kept showing her in a painting with a white gauze like fabric with a beautiful pin on the side. So I drew what I thought it looked like, and plan to do it someday. I though it was so beautiful and lite weight, just though it would be fun to try and use an antique pin I bought for it.
Love your dream, had a few of them myself. That coffee part may be closer than you think the way prices keep jumping up. As my mom us to day when i had bad dreams, what did you eat all day before you went to bed. How the heck should I know? Geeze I ate what she put in front of me. :roll: 
Have a good sleep over and see ya later. arm wraps Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

nanab. Ann hope you haven't forgot recipe for pasties. It has to be a good one if you made it. plus I want to taste the real ones like I had in upper p. in Michigan. arm wraps Pam


----------



## grandma susan

Just thought I'd keep you in the picture until tomorrow. I'm all packed and ready to go!!!DH has just come back from his doodah. I forgot to mention this today when I was on. Did you know we have a convicted murderer and rapist and sex offender on loose up here? Ladies from abroad won't know about it but you UK ladies might. It's been on the national news. He murdered someone (again) in hexham last week.A little old biddy. He's a crazy man and was last seen in Stockton!!! Well that's all of 20miles away from me! We have to kjeep our doors locked. (I do anyway). I bet you lot wonder just what I'm living in hahaha. Seemingly he's done it before and they let him come out of jail because they said he wasn't a threat to the community! I waould just cut his testicles off,(I'm being polite,because I thought admin might censor me) and that would stop him. I don't think I'd give him anaesthetic either. Or shoot him....We only have to keep him in jail when he's found. I'm very serious. Well I'm going to have a cuppa and then go see the GS's. Oh and my DS and DIL. As for the animals at the vet's today? they are both fine and are coming home at 4pm so I've no doubt we'll make a fuss of them. See you tomorrow. susan x


----------



## linkan

OH MY !!! Where to begin today ?? GSusan ... Do NOT be leaving the house alone and keep your doors locked during the day too ! Dont answer the door even if you are not home alone unless you know who it is !! Now i am gonna be worried to death for all of you over in that part of the world !!  How can they let someone like that loose ? It stumps me how these animals keep getting out of jail , if an animal had attacked a person they would shoot it !

Yarnlady , YOU fit right in just fine with the rest of us , dont think on it for a minute because like grammaS wrote you could be pink with purple spots (something like that) it wouldnt matter because you are ours 

I have nothing to blame my memory loss on unless it is just a simple lack of curiosity LOL ... I saw a show recently where a young man told his lady friend that he had NOT forgotten what she told him , it was a simple matter that when she tells him boring things he sets them free immediately  I thought that was great and i am gonna start using that one !! Hillarious!
Ok .. who is next ? SulkySue sounds like you are gonna fit right in welcome to the best thread in the joint ! You will become addicted to the people here they are a riot !!
They have all become near and dear to my heart and i wouldnt want to give any one of them up for anything  
Purple and Pengwin have been kind of quiet ... hope that the holiday isnt wearing them out too much .. not that i can imagine anything that would wear purple out she is a machine that one !!! 
OH YEA Yarnlady .. whats the prob with posting, maybe i can talk you through it ? .. 
NanaB COME BACK AGAIN .. 
Tammie hope you are well  
Okey dokey ... i started the lacy leaf scarf yesterday right .. it is so pretty but i could just rip the thing in half i swear ... and yes i did swear a few times !! I am doing this simple simple pattern right ? , you just repeat this simple simple pattern over and over and it looks great ... till you mess up even a single stitch .. especially if you are not paying close attention and you forgot what the last stitch you did was and the hubby is talking to you and ..... i will go on , anyway ....
so i have started this thing over *twice* because if it does not line up just so perfect it messes up the whole look of the pattern .. this one is beautiful but if it has to have my FULL attention ... which is ok late at night or when the boys are off to work or school but i kid you not i cannot make this with the slightest distraction until i get the pattern burned into my brain !! I am going to tear it out again and start over *again* but it is my version of your afghan GrammaS ...  Grr 
I have little ALexis today this little girl is the prettiest little thing .. and we took a little nappy poo this morning so she wont be taking a noon nap today lol .
She wants to watch her kiddie shows so i am going to put one on for her and sit down to master this scarf or else !!
Best wishes and big hugs to all of you ! Have a wonderful and *safe* day everyone !!!


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> As you all can see I'm here!. Just had phonecall to see if DH would like to go to a retirement presentation this afternoon, (it means I'll get an hour's peace). I suppose a retirement doodah is better than a funeral. I'm supposed to get haircut tomorrow but will have to cancel as I'll be up at DS's, I had a funny dream. I dreamed DIL took me to see some brand new show houses, but we couldn't find them! (sounds about right). Then she wanted to buy some coffee but it cost too much money. I get some stupid dreams. I used to have a dream book but I lost it somewhere in this house. Well, I've waffled enough. You all go and have a brill day, I might get on later but if I don't feel free to call me behind my back until tomorrow, See if I care!!![/quoto
> I love your dream aren't they madding when you wake up and wonder what they meant.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Yarnlady well done you for sharing your problem with us lot! Don't you go worrying about memory loss on this post, we are all the same. We don't care if you are sky blue pink with yellow dots on! you are our yarnlady. Good for you. I've got a problem too!!! What the h*** is a martha hat?


O.K. I shared my h. problems please share yours. pam


----------



## nanabanana

:thumbup: THE PASTY RECIPE
If you need help just shout, maybe all in the states will need clarification, I build up my veg& meat in a different way, but I'm sure it won't matter much, hope you get the drift!! Enjoy. Ann  :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Just thought I'd keep you in the picture until tomorrow. I'm all packed and ready to go!!!DH has just come back from his doodah. I forgot to mention this today when I was on. Did you know we have a convicted murderer and rapist and sex offender on loose up here? Ladies from abroad won't know about it but you UK ladies might. It's been on the national news. He murdered someone (again) in hexham last week.A little old biddy. He's a crazy man and was last seen in Stockton!!! Well that's all of 20miles away from me! We have to kjeep our doors locked. (I do anyway). I bet you lot wonder just what I'm living in hahaha. Seemingly he's done it before and they let him come out of jail because they said he wasn't a threat to the community! I waould just cut his testicles off,(I'm being polite,because I thought admin might censor me) and that would stop him. I don't think I'd give him anaesthetic either. Or shoot him....We only have to keep him in jail when he's found. I'm very serious. Well I'm going to have a cuppa and then go see the GS's. Oh and my DS and DIL. As for the animals at the vet's today? they are both fine and are coming home at 4pm so I've no doubt we'll make a fuss of them. See you tomorrow. susan x


We have the same thing happening here. You would think after they have done it once the authority would put them away. But they let them go. Had one here in Wis. did this to two young girl,and they still freed him. Then he did it again. Hubby said they should tie his thing to a long rope and attach the other end to a bus, and have the bus start out slowly, then speed it up. End of problem,and start of problem for him. Have a nice visit with family. Glad the animals are well,so g. children not upset. See ya tomorrow. Angela is right lock it up until the bugger is caught again and probably let go again. :-(


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> :thumbup: THE PASTY RECIPE
> If you need help just shout, maybe all in the states will need clarification, I build up my veg& meat in a different way, but I'm sure it won't matter much, hope you get the drift!! Enjoy. Ann  :thumbup:


Oh thank you ann, am printing it off now. You are so nice to do this. Can't wait to try this. again thank you, Pam


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: THE PASTY RECIPE
> If you need help just shout, maybe all in the states will need clarification, I build up my veg& meat in a different way, but I'm sure it won't matter much, hope you get the drift!! Enjoy. Ann  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you ann, am printing it off now. You are so nice to do this. Can't wait to try this. again thank you, Pam
Click to expand...

I have to give credit to Hubby, I would never have managed myself. :thumbup: x


----------



## nanabanana

Did you know


theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd keep you in the picture until tomorrow. I'm all packed and ready to go!!!DH has just come back from his doodah. I forgot to mention this today when I was on. Did you know we have a convicted murderer and rapist and sex offender on loose up here? Ladies from abroad won't know about it but you UK ladies might. It's been on the national news. He murdered someone (again) in hexham last week.A little old biddy. He's a crazy man and was last seen in Stockton!!! Well that's all of 20miles away from me! We have to kjeep our doors locked. (I do anyway). I bet you lot wonder just what I'm living in hahaha. Seemingly he's done it before and they let him come out of jail because they said he wasn't a threat to the community! I waould just cut his testicles off,(I'm being polite,because I thought admin might censor me) and that would stop him. I don't think I'd give him anaesthetic either. Or shoot him....We only have to keep him in jail when he's found. I'm very serious. Well I'm going to have a cuppa and then go see the GS's. Oh and my DS and DIL. As for the animals at the vet's today? they are both fine and are coming home at 4pm so I've no doubt we'll make a fuss of them. See you tomorrow. susan x
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same thing happening here. You would think after they have done it once the authority would put them away. But they let them go. Had one here in Wis. did this to two young girl,and they still freed him. Then he did it again. Hubby said they should tie his thing to a long rope and attach the other end to a bus, and have the bus start out slowly, then speed it up. End of problem,and start of problem for him. Have a nice visit with family. Glad the animals are well,so g. children not upset. See ya tomorrow. Angela is right lock it up until the bugger is caught again and probably let go again. :-(
Click to expand...

Did you know in ancient Rome they were a delicacy for the ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## linkan

ok gross .... ANN dont tell me these things my delicate sensibilities cant handle that ..... JUST kidding but seriously gross !

Ok your recipe sounds wonderful but yea it did stump me because everything here is teaspoons tablespoons pounds and so on ... i will have to work on this to transfer to our system  
because i want to make it


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> ok gross .... ANN dont tell me these things my delicate sensibilities cant handle that ..... JUST kidding but seriously gross !
> 
> Ok your recipe sounds wonderful but yea it did stump me because everything here is teaspoons tablespoons pounds and so on ... i will have to work on this to transfer to our system
> because i want to make it


O.k. angie here is your answer 
500 g=5 cups flour

125g=2/3 cups margarine

125g=2/3 cups lard


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Did you know
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd keep you in the picture until tomorrow. I'm all packed and ready to go!!!DH has just come back from his doodah. I forgot to mention this today when I was on. Did you know we have a convicted murderer and rapist and sex offender on loose up here? Ladies from abroad won't know about it but you UK ladies might. It's been on the national news. He murdered someone (again) in hexham last week.A little old biddy. He's a crazy man and was last seen in Stockton!!! Well that's all of 20miles away from me! We have to kjeep our doors locked. (I do anyway). I bet you lot wonder just what I'm living in hahaha. Seemingly he's done it before and they let him come out of jail because they said he wasn't a threat to the community! I waould just cut his testicles off,(I'm being polite,because I thought admin might censor me) and that would stop him. I don't think I'd give him anaesthetic either. Or shoot him....We only have to keep him in jail when he's found. I'm very serious. Well I'm going to have a cuppa and then go see the GS's. Oh and my DS and DIL. As for the animals at the vet's today? they are both fine and are coming home at 4pm so I've no doubt we'll make a fuss of them. See you tomorrow. susan x
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same thing happening here. You would think after they have done it once the authority would put them away. But they let them go. Had one here in Wis. did this to two young girl,and they still freed him. Then he did it again. Hubby said they should tie his thing to a long rope and attach the other end to a bus, and have the bus start out slowly, then speed it up. End of problem,and start of problem for him. Have a nice visit with family. Glad the animals are well,so g. children not upset. See ya tomorrow. Angela is right lock it up until the bugger is caught again and probably let go again. :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know in ancient Rome they were a delicacy for the ladies!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Did you know in Texas ect. they serve them fried. yuck


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: THE PASTY RECIPE
> If you need help just shout, maybe all in the states will need clarification, I build up my veg& meat in a different way, but I'm sure it won't matter much, hope you get the drift!! Enjoy. Ann  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you ann, am printing it off now. You are so nice to do this. Can't wait to try this. again thank you, Pam
Click to expand...

Ann, How many people does this serve ? Or is it like a one pasty for whole family? Can I half the recipe? Also it said use Pressure cooker, but then oven. Can I just do oven? Or was pressure cooker used before ovens?


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: THE PASTY RECIPE
> If you need help just shout, maybe all in the states will need clarification, I build up my veg& meat in a different way, but I'm sure it won't matter much, hope you get the drift!! Enjoy. Ann  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you ann, am printing it off now. You are so nice to do this. Can't wait to try this. again thank you, Pam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to give credit to Hubby, I would never have managed myself. :thumbup: x
Click to expand...

Please tell hubby thank you for me. Forgot to mention that before. Hug's Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok gross .... ANN dont tell me these things my delicate sensibilities cant handle that ..... JUST kidding but seriously gross !
> 
> Ok your recipe sounds wonderful but yea it did stump me because everything here is teaspoons tablespoons pounds and so on ... i will have to work on this to transfer to our system
> because i want to make it
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. angie here is your answer
> 500 g=5 cups flour
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups margarine
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups lard
Click to expand...

Angela, hope it was o.k. to call you Angie,friend named her daughter Angela , and we always called her angie. I thought about the lard in pasty,and it seem to much,was going with same amount as butter/margarine. Started think that lard is heavier than butter so went back on internet, could find lard at 125 g converted to oz.s come up 1/4 cup or 12 tablespoons, I think what we can do(thats if you want to) is do like we are making a pie crust,and just add a little at a time until we get the pea size they mention when making pie crust. Hope this helps. arm wraps. Pam


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok gross .... ANN dont tell me these things my delicate sensibilities cant handle that ..... JUST kidding but seriously gross !
> 
> Ok your recipe sounds wonderful but yea it did stump me because everything here is teaspoons tablespoons pounds and so on ... i will have to work on this to transfer to our system
> because i want to make it
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. angie here is your answer
> 500 g=5 cups flour
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups margarine
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups lard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angela, hope it was o.k. to call you Angie,friend named her daughter Angela , and we always called her angie. I thought about the lard in pasty,and it seem to much,was going with same amount as butter/margarine. Started think that lard is heavier than butter so went back on internet, could find lard at 125 g converted to oz.s come up 1/4 cup or 12 tablespoons, I think what we can do(thats if you want to) is do like we are making a pie crust,and just add a little at a time until we get the pea size they mention when making pie crust. Hope this helps. arm wraps. Pam
Click to expand...

It helps me alot lol ..now i dont have to look up the conversion of everything , thanks  
Everyone calls me Angie or Ang itsa totally fine with me ... Linkan is actually from my name not real original i know , but since my name is Angela Link  get it ? lol Yea Yea i am real creative aren't i . 
I am sitting in my new (unfinished) craft room at my sons old desk working on a scarf ... My mother tells me i have to make her a neck warmer too now so that is lined up for the next on the list ... i am determined that i am going to sit in here undistracted and make this scarf work ...  ITS GONNA HAPPEN TONIGHT !! 
My wonderful sweetheart of a neighbor came to see me today and tells me she has a desk her daughter doesn't want and it is like what i have been looking for with the drawers down the side .. she tells me i can have it if i want it ...  and she said she can hook me up with some shelves too , i am just a tickled little trooper right now  the walls arent painted and the floor has paint on it where my daughter painted before (horrid) and didnt clean it up quickly enough ... real hard wood floors too .... *sigh .. one of these days i am getting down there with some stuff to remove it and just stay down there on the floor till it comes off ... *sigh , but i am content with what i got goin on right now anyway because it is peaceful , the dog is at my feet , i have a lamp on the table and no noise , the boys went to bed early .... no energy this week those two , feeling bad from sleeping with a fan on them , my ears are both running from it... but like i told hubby we will re-acclimate to the a/c and things will be fine again lol .
ok you bunch i am gonna hop off here whioe i have the quiet , i have the little Alexis at 6:30 a.m. again until noon so i gotta go to sleep tonight ... she and i watched the Wizard of Oz today and it was the first time she saw it .. she is 4 ... i braided her hair like Dorothy and she loved it  
Good night everyone sleep well and see you in the morning .


----------



## linkan

Good Morning everyone , hope that all is well and everyone is safe in thier travels .
I am on here early and will probably go back to bed when Miss Alexis gets picked up  I did stay up to late working on that scarf and though i haven't gotten too far i did figure out why it looked off and worked out all the kinks in it .. so when i have the house to myself later i am gonna try it again .
So far it is a beautiful day outside today not too hot not too chilly  
Hope that everyone here has a great day talk to you all soon ... 
Tomorrow is Feild Trip Friday for my sewing circle group ,we are going to the Speed Art Museum in Louisville to see all of the quilts they are showing right now ... I hear they have some really pretty ones , i am going to try to remember to take my camera and i can post some of what we see 
Lots of Love


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back..It's so nice to sit in my own chair. Will talk with you when I've caught up with you all. Love Susan x


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> Did you know
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd keep you in the picture until tomorrow. I'm all packed and ready to go!!!DH has just come back from his doodah. I forgot to mention this today when I was on. Did you know we have a convicted murderer and rapist and sex offender on loose up here? Ladies from abroad won't know about it but you UK ladies might. It's been on the national news. He murdered someone (again) in hexham last week.A little old biddy. He's a crazy man and was last seen in Stockton!!! Well that's all of 20miles away from me! We have to kjeep our doors locked. (I do anyway). I bet you lot wonder just what I'm living in hahaha. Seemingly he's done it before and they let him come out of jail because they said he wasn't a threat to the community! I waould just cut his testicles off,(I'm being polite,because I thought admin might censor me) and that would stop him. I don't think I'd give him anaesthetic either. Or shoot him....We only have to keep him in jail when he's found. I'm very serious. Well I'm going to have a cuppa and then go see the GS's. Oh and my DS and DIL. As for the animals at the vet's today? they are both fine and are coming home at 4pm so I've no doubt we'll make a fuss of them. See you tomorrow. susan x
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same thing happening here. You would think after they have done it once the authority would put them away. But they let them go. Had one here in Wis. did this to two young girl,and they still freed him. Then he did it again. Hubby said they should tie his thing to a long rope and attach the other end to a bus, and have the bus start out slowly, then speed it up. End of problem,and start of problem for him. Have a nice visit with family. Glad the animals are well,so g. children not upset. See ya tomorrow. Angela is right lock it up until the bugger is caught again and probably let go again. :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know in ancient Rome they were a delicacy for the ladies!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

That's one (or two) things wouldn't get into my mouth !!! oooops


----------



## grandma susan

afternoon to you all. Puple and Penguin are very quiet aren't they? Well as I said before it's nice to sit in my own chair. We've had a good time and boys were fine this morning when they looked after Grandad and me!!!!hahaha. The've worked out all about Monday when we go to Scarborough. They'll sleep over here on Sunday and we''ll set off about 10.am Monday. It's only an hour away from us, in North Yorkshire. It's a beautiful little place if the sun shines!!! We can't be too late home though because they go back to school on Tuesday. 6 and a half weeks holiday they've had. Neither of them want to go. GS2 is just starting senior school where as GS1 is going into his 3rd year. I feel for them. DH is picking plums off the trees out our back and if he asks me if I want a one just once more then they'll end up where I put his peas....(sulkysue you won't get this joke but don't worry).I took plain knitting with me yesterday and I've done a sleeve and a half on my neighbours cardigan. I've nothing more to say yet, but I may think of something later. I need to make some tea. Love Susan x


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok gross .... ANN dont tell me these things my delicate sensibilities cant handle that ..... JUST kidding but seriously gross !
> 
> Ok your recipe sounds wonderful but yea it did stump me because everything here is teaspoons tablespoons pounds and so on ... i will have to work on this to transfer to our system
> because i want to make it
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. angie here is your answer
> 500 g=5 cups flour
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups margarine
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups lard
Click to expand...

WHAT SIZE CUPS?!!!!!! Ha ha ha :thumbup:


----------



## nanabanana

Hello all. Here is my latest news, I have just registered today to abseil from the Forth Rail Bridge for the Chest, Heart & Stroke Association. So get your cheque books out girls lol!! Am I mad or what, still it's good to have a challenge, thought I would do it before the hands give up completely. Happy pasty making!!!!Ann :thumbup: x


----------



## grandma susan

OMG well done you Ann. You've got real guts girl. I'm proud of you. I wouldn't dare. Susan x When do you do it?


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> OMG well done you Ann. You've got real guts girl. I'm proud of you. I wouldn't dare. Susan x When do you do it?


Thanks Susan, it's on 2nd Oct 2pm, say a prayer for me PLEASE, family will take photos, so you will get to see me probably LEGS AKIMBO LOL Ann x


----------



## tammie52

evening all
sorry i aint been on last few days, been busy with family, but back to normal now i hope. dont know whats up quiet and thats not like him he never usually shuts his mouth, have asked and all i get is IM OKAY. so now im saying nothing to him he can sit in his own we world for all i care. tho i know befor night is out he will tell me, 
say a post on here of a pot pourri ball with eye lash lace so i give it a try today and ive made two so far, im of for a cuppa hope all is well with everyone have a nice evening all tammie


----------



## tammie52

ops missed a bit between whats up and quiet it was meant to read dont know whats up with hubbie tonight hes very quiet


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all can see I'm here!. Just had phonecall to see if DH would like to go to a retirement presentation this afternoon, (it means I'll get an hour's peace). I suppose a retirement doodah is better than a funeral. I'm supposed to get haircut tomorrow but will have to cancel as I'll be up at DS's, I had a funny dream. I dreamed DIL took me to see some brand new show houses, but we couldn't find them! (sounds about right). Then she wanted to buy some coffee but it cost too much money. I get some stupid dreams. I used to have a dream book but I lost it somewhere in this house. Well, I've waffled enough. You all go and have a brill day, I might get on later but if I don't feel free to call me behind my back until tomorrow, See if I care!!![/quoto
> I love your dream aren't they madding when you wake up and wonder what they meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing PurpleV is enjoying her rest. Penguin is tooo. France is so hot, the beach so near and the tan developing beautifully as too are the hangovers with all that French wine. Actually not that keen on the French stuff. Caravan is parked 60 yards from the beach and so life here is very very very lazyl Spent last night with friends near to Bordeaux whose Charentaise Longere overlooks fields of sunflowers (which, of course, at this time of year are completely dead and awaiting harvesting). Will let PurpleV recouperate in readiness for battle on her return to normality. Love to you all. Pengwin xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> SULKYSUE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. I know it's not morning in all parts of the World but it is here in Austraila and it is a lovley one too 17.1c (62.6F) so that's not bad for this time of the year. It will soon be Spring.
> I am thinking of you knitting your first pair of socks. We had a bit of trouble buying socks to fit my Grandson so we ( my daughter and I) decided to make them for him. I got out the patterns and needles that my mother used to use when she knitted socks for the Soldiers in WW1 and WW2 and we wer home and hosed. We knitted him dozens of pairs of socks
> So Good luck with yours.
> This is my fits posting to the list and I hope I am not making any mistakes as I have Macular Degeneration & mu sight is not the best today.
> Mare ( Sulky Sue) in Sydney Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard Sulkysue. You must be crazy to qualify for this post We are all crackers, although we weren't until we got on here. I've bought some sock wool but haven't got round to it yet. Anyway, join in and welcome :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Grandma Susan get the impression you were completely daft even before you arrived on KP. So, Sulky Sue don't believe a word that Grandma Susan says!"!!!! Love Pengwin xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all from sunny Kent. Well it has been all day. It's dark now.
Well, I've just spent the last half hour and two glasses of wine catching up on this post.
Firstly hello and welcome Sulky Sue to the mad gang. You definitely have to be mad to join this post.
Ann, whatever are you thinking of by throwing yourself of a bridge. I get scared even going up a step ladder. But count me in my cheque book is at the ready.
Tammie, hope everything is ok with you and that your family are fine.
Pam,I too have memory problems, us fibromites call it fibrofog. At times it can be quite funny, other times darned annoying.
Susan and Angela how are things in your neck of the woods. Susan, yes, you must keep your doors locked. We live just two miles from Broadmoor and it can get quite exciting when an inmate goes walk about!
Well we've had a lovely holiday. This morning I went bird watching with SIL and grandson and then this afternoon we went to a farm with all the family and then finished the day with an lovely Italian meal. We are now all packed up ready to come home tomorrow. 
I will catch up with you all properly over the week-end. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## linkan

Ok, I got the word today that i will be having my arthroscopy test in the morning , should take an hour or so .. I am hoping to feel better by the time we are supposed to leave to go to the museum , i still want to go ...
I may not be on here tomorrow , if i dont go then i will try to jump on and give an update but i doubt i will know anything till next friday when i go back to the surgeon.
Love to you all be safe and have fun  Talk to you soon .


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning each and everyone. Tammie it's good to hear from you. My DH is a very quiet person, not at all gobby like me, but I can always tell when he's having a moody..It drives me wild, because there's "never" anything wrong at the time according to him but when he gets out of his mood I find out what was wrong. (I've really made this complicated haven't I?) I'm out with bezzy pal today. We have a meeting of the U3a every month then we go for lunch. I feel like it's weeks since we saw each other. She's off to Austria walking with friends tomorrow. Linkan I hope you are OK today when you go to the hospital. PurpleV do you come home tomorrow? Penguin I'm really pleased for you as regards the weather. I'm sitting here in dressing gown absolutely freezing. If I was stopping in I might put the heating on. It's a worry in the Winter though, what with all the rises in the energy bills. How are we pensioners supposed to manage? and of course everybody.I feel sorry for these young families who have a couple or so kids,and a mortgage etc.etc. I don't know if it wasn't easier in our day. I'd best go and get ready now. I'll look in later...Yarnlady? how are you today and where the heck are you Sulkysue? Are you getting nervous Ann?


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok gross .... ANN dont tell me these things my delicate sensibilities cant handle that ..... JUST kidding but seriously gross !
> 
> Ok your recipe sounds wonderful but yea it did stump me because everything here is teaspoons tablespoons pounds and so on ... i will have to work on this to transfer to our system
> because i want to make it
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. angie here is your answer
> 500 g=5 cups flour
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups margarine
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups lard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT SIZE CUPS?!!!!!! Ha ha ha :thumbup:
Click to expand...

O.K. so I added a little more Angie remove the "S" on those cup"s" or we all will have pasty's up the wazoo. :roll: Thanks Ann you rock. You also have a pretty good sense of humor . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hello all. Here is my latest news, I have just registered today to abseil from the Forth Rail Bridge for the Chest, Heart & Stroke Association. So get your cheque books out girls lol!! Am I mad or what, still it's good to have a challenge, thought I would do it before the hands give up completely. Happy pasty making!!!!Ann :thumbup: x


Now I know you have lost your mind. Couldn"t just open your own check book. Gee's we have to pay you for jumping off the bridge. Heck we could have gotten you a replacement, and it would have been cheaper. I don't think you are mad, just think your mind is a little wobbly. :roll: Check book at the ready which hosptial do I make it out too? :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok gross .... ANN dont tell me these things my delicate sensibilities cant handle that ..... JUST kidding but seriously gross !
> 
> Ok your recipe sounds wonderful but yea it did stump me because everything here is teaspoons tablespoons pounds and so on ... i will have to work on this to transfer to our system
> because i want to make it
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. angie here is your answer
> 500 g=5 cups flour
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups margarine
> 
> 125g=2/3 cups lard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angela, hope it was o.k. to call you Angie,friend named her daughter Angela , and we always called her angie. I thought about the lard in pasty,and it seem to much,was going with same amount as butter/margarine. Started think that lard is heavier than butter so went back on internet, could find lard at 125 g converted to oz.s come up 1/4 cup or 12 tablespoons, I think what we can do(thats if you want to) is do like we are making a pie crust,and just add a little at a time until we get the pea size they mention when making pie crust. Hope this helps. arm wraps. Pam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It helps me alot lol ..now i dont have to look up the conversion of everything , thanks
> Everyone calls me Angie or Ang itsa totally fine with me ... Linkan is actually from my name not real original i know , but since my name is Angela Link  get it ? lol Yea Yea i am real creative aren't i .
> I am sitting in my new (unfinished) craft room at my sons old desk working on a scarf ... My mother tells me i have to make her a neck warmer too now so that is lined up for the next on the list ... i am determined that i am going to sit in here undistracted and make this scarf work ...  ITS GONNA HAPPEN TONIGHT !!
> My wonderful sweetheart of a neighbor came to see me today and tells me she has a desk her daughter doesn't want and it is like what i have been looking for with the drawers down the side .. she tells me i can have it if i want it ...  and she said she can hook me up with some shelves too , i am just a tickled little trooper right now  the walls arent painted and the floor has paint on it where my daughter painted before (horrid) and didnt clean it up quickly enough ... real hard wood floors too .... *sigh .. one of these days i am getting down there with some stuff to remove it and just stay down there on the floor till it comes off ... *sigh , but i am content with what i got goin on right now anyway because it is peaceful , the dog is at my feet , i have a lamp on the table and no noise , the boys went to bed early .... no energy this week those two , feeling bad from sleeping with a fan on them , my ears are both running from it... but like i told hubby we will re-acclimate to the a/c and things will be fine again lol .
> ok you bunch i am gonna hop off here whioe i have the quiet , i have the little Alexis at 6:30 a.m. again until noon so i gotta go to sleep tonight ... she and i watched the Wizard of Oz today and it was the first time she saw it .. she is 4 ... i braided her hair like Dorothy and she loved it
> Good night everyone sleep well and see you in the morning .
Click to expand...

It sounds like you were having a good day. What a good movie to watch with the little one.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> afternoon to you all. Puple and Penguin are very quiet aren't they? Well as I said before it's nice to sit in my own chair. We've had a good time and boys were fine this morning when they looked after Grandad and me!!!!hahaha. The've worked out all about Monday when we go to Scarborough. They'll sleep over here on Sunday and we''ll set off about 10.am Monday. It's only an hour away from us, in North Yorkshire. It's a beautiful little place if the sun shines!!! We can't be too late home though because they go back to school on Tuesday. 6 and a half weeks holiday they've had. Neither of them want to go. GS2 is just starting senior school where as GS1 is going into his 3rd year. I feel for them. DH is picking plums off the trees out our back and if he asks me if I want a one just once more then they'll end up where I put his peas....(sulkysue you won't get this joke but don't worry).I took plain knitting with me yesterday and I've done a sleeve and a half on my neighbours cardigan. I've nothing more to say yet, but I may think of something later. I need to make some tea. Love Susan x


So how where the plums? Did you have a lot to clean up? poor hubby did you hit him with one?


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> ops missed a bit between whats up and quiet it was meant to read dont know whats up with hubbie tonight hes very quiet


It's scary when they get quite. What happen to him? My hubby does the same thing, Just let him pout tell can't stand it any more. Then he ask me don't you want to know what is wrong?
I feel like telling him sometimes not really.  :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all can see I'm here!. Just had phonecall to see if DH would like to go to a retirement presentation this afternoon, (it means I'll get an hour's peace). I suppose a retirement doodah is better than a funeral. I'm supposed to get haircut tomorrow but will have to cancel as I'll be up at DS's, I had a funny dream. I dreamed DIL took me to see some brand new show houses, but we couldn't find them! (sounds about right). Then she wanted to buy some coffee but it cost too much money. I get some stupid dreams. I used to have a dream book but I lost it somewhere in this house. Well, I've waffled enough. You all go and have a brill day, I might get on later but if I don't feel free to call me behind my back until tomorrow, See if I care!!![/quoto
> I love your dream aren't they madding when you wake up and wonder what they meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing PurpleV is enjoying her rest. Penguin is tooo. France is so hot, the beach so near and the tan developing beautifully as too are the hangovers with all that French wine. Actually not that keen on the French stuff. Caravan is parked 60 yards from the beach and so life here is very very very lazyl Spent last night with friends near to Bordeaux whose Charentaise Longere overlooks fields of sunflowers (which, of course, at this time of year are completely dead and awaiting harvesting). Will let PurpleV recouperate in readiness for battle on her return to normality. Love to you all. Pengwin xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please you want me to feeeeeeel sorry for you? Gee I am lying in the house,and prefectly white, and I haven't seen a friend for at least 4 days. And it's going to rain here. Boo hoo didn't get to see the sunflowers either the bird ate the seeds.  Gee some peoples kids.
Click to expand...


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ops missed a bit between whats up and quiet it was meant to read dont know whats up with hubbie tonight hes very quiet
> 
> 
> 
> It's scary when they get quite. What happen to him? My hubby does the same thing, Just let him pout tell can't stand it any more. Then he ask me don't you want to know what is wrong?
> I feel like telling him sometimes not really.  :roll:
Click to expand...

god knows wht was up with him , but i never spoke a word to him rest of night, just gave a ew huffs every now and then, then the next thing i new he was standing at door with a cuppa whatever it was he didnt say so guess he got the jest that i didnt care either lol. all well in house now, well saying that it is now but wait till he comes home and i tell him we are baby sitting two grandkids tonight, think i will wait till he gets a bath and a cuppa and drop it in to the conversation lol tammie


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all from sunny Kent. Well it has been all day. It's dark now.
> Well, I've just spent the last half hour and two glasses of wine catching up on this post.
> Firstly hello and welcome Sulky Sue to the mad gang. You definitely have to be mad to join this post.
> Ann, whatever are you thinking of by throwing yourself of a bridge. I get scared even going up a step ladder. But count me in my cheque book is at the ready.
> Tammie, hope everything is ok with you and that your family are fine.
> Pam,I too have memory problems, us fibromites call it fibrofog. At times it can be quite funny, other times darned annoying.
> Susan and Angela how are things in your neck of the woods. Susan, yes, you must keep your doors locked. We live just two miles from Broadmoor and it can get quite exciting when an inmate goes walk about!
> Well we've had a lovely holiday. This morning I went bird watching with SIL and grandson and then this afternoon we went to a farm with all the family and then finished the day with an lovely Italian meal. We are now all packed up ready to come home tomorrow.
> I will catch up with you all properly over the week-end. Big hugs. PurpleV


Oh PV, talk about memory lost,here's a funny one for you. A couple of weeks after seizure,friend and I headed up north to our favorite yarn shop. Lady who owns it is so nice,we sit and share life ,talk and she is so knowledgeable about knitting. Just a joy to be around. We had a nice visit and on the way home, told friend sure would like to pick her face about knitting. Friend starts laughing, and tells me what I had said. I meant to say I would love to pick her brain. We had a good laugh about that one. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ops missed a bit between whats up and quiet it was meant to read dont know whats up with hubbie tonight hes very quiet
> 
> 
> 
> It's scary when they get quite. What happen to him? My hubby does the same thing, Just let him pout tell can't stand it any more. Then he ask me don't you want to know what is wrong?
> I feel like telling him sometimes not really.  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god knows wht was up with him , but i never spoke a word to him rest of night, just gave a ew huffs every now and then, then the next thing i new he was standing at door with a cuppa whatever it was he didnt say so guess he got the jest that i didnt care either lol. all well in house now, well saying that it is now but wait till he comes home and i tell him we are baby sitting two grandkids tonight, think i will wait till he gets a bath and a cuppa and drop it in to the conversation lol tammie
Click to expand...

That'll teach him to be quite, now he will have to pay, babysitting g.kids. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Ok, I got the word today that i will be having my arthroscopy test in the morning , should take an hour or so .. I am hoping to feel better by the time we are supposed to leave to go to the museum , i still want to go ...
> I may not be on here tomorrow , if i dont go then i will try to jump on and give an update but i doubt i will know anything till next friday when i go back to the surgeon.
> Love to you all be safe and have fun  Talk to you soon .


Hope it goes alright with test and doctor,so you will get some relief from the pain. Hope you also get to go to museun, it sounds like you would have a good time.


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ops missed a bit between whats up and quiet it was meant to read dont know whats up with hubbie tonight hes very quiet
> 
> 
> 
> It's scary when they get quite. What happen to him? My hubby does the same thing, Just let him pout tell can't stand it any more. Then he ask me don't you want to know what is wrong?
> I feel like telling him sometimes not really.  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god knows wht was up with him , but i never spoke a word to him rest of night, just gave a ew huffs every now and then, then the next thing i new he was standing at door with a cuppa whatever it was he didnt say so guess he got the jest that i didnt care either lol. all well in house now, well saying that it is now but wait till he comes home and i tell him we are baby sitting two grandkids tonight, think i will wait till he gets a bath and a cuppa and drop it in to the conversation lol tammie
Click to expand...

He might go in another moodie? Don't tell him your'e babysitting. He might not notice if he's anything like my DH. (who is scraping wallpaper off as I sit AT (not on!) my laptop. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all from sunny Kent. Well it has been all day. It's dark now.
> Well, I've just spent the last half hour and two glasses of wine catching up on this post.
> Firstly hello and welcome Sulky Sue to the mad gang. You definitely have to be mad to join this post.
> Ann, whatever are you thinking of by throwing yourself of a bridge. I get scared even going up a step ladder. But count me in my cheque book is at the ready.
> Tammie, hope everything is ok with you and that your family are fine.
> Pam,I too have memory problems, us fibromites call it fibrofog. At times it can be quite funny, other times darned annoying.
> Susan and Angela how are things in your neck of the woods. Susan, yes, you must keep your doors locked. We live just two miles from Broadmoor and it can get quite exciting when an inmate goes walk about!
> Well we've had a lovely holiday. This morning I went bird watching with SIL and grandson and then this afternoon we went to a farm with all the family and then finished the day with an lovely Italian meal. We are now all packed up ready to come home tomorrow.
> I will catch up with you all properly over the week-end. Big hugs. PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh PV, talk about memory lost,here's a funny one for you. A couple of weeks after seizure,friend and I headed up north to our favorite yarn shop. Lady who owns it is so nice,we sit and share life ,talk and she is so knowledgeable about knitting. Just a joy to be around. We had a nice visit and on the way home, told friend sure would like to pick her face about knitting. Friend starts laughing, and tells me what I had said. I meant to say I would love to pick her brain. We had a good laugh about that one. :lol:
Click to expand...

I talk like that too yarnlady..hahaha...honest I do. :roll: Do I care? Nope....


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Good morning each and everyone. Tammie it's good to hear from you. My DH is a very quiet person, not at all gobby like me, but I can always tell when he's having a moody..It drives me wild, because there's "never" anything wrong at the time according to him but when he gets out of his mood I find out what was wrong. (I've really made this complicated haven't I?) I'm out with bezzy pal today. We have a meeting of the U3a every month then we go for lunch. I feel like it's weeks since we saw each other. She's off to Austria walking with friends tomorrow. Linkan I hope you are OK today when you go to the hospital. PurpleV do you come home tomorrow? Penguin I'm really pleased for you as regards the weather. I'm sitting here in dressing gown absolutely freezing. If I was stopping in I might put the heating on. It's a worry in the Winter though, what with all the rises in the energy bills. How are we pensioners supposed to manage? and of course everybody.I feel sorry for these young families who have a couple or so kids,and a mortgage etc.etc. I don't know if it wasn't easier in our day. I'd best go and get ready now. I'll look in later...Yarnlady? how are you today and where the heck are you Sulkysue? Are you getting nervous Ann?


I agree with you g.s. those people who brag about the weather,and you are suffering so.
It is going to be truly hard on our children and g. children with all the prices they have to pay for everthing. Even the grocerys are sky rocketing. Son# 2 called the other day and said it cost him $40.00 for two little bags of grocerys. I think we were lucky when younger. But like you said it is now getting harder on us now that we have retired. Just learn have to do with less to get the bills paid.


----------



## grandma susan

At least I have enough yarn in the house to knit....Haha. I've been doing the charity (thrift) shops today. I've got myself a purlpe suede skirt (designer of course!!) and when I went into another charity shop I got a top to go with it. I've got an outfit for £8. I'm pleased with myself.


----------



## theyarnlady

Now for my side of story, last couple of days have been so delightful (not). Early Thrusday morning around 4 a.m. Woke up to hubby yelling cat making funny noises. A bat had gotten into house,and cat had knock it down, and was pouncing on it. Bat land on the rug,and hubby folded over and threw (bat) outside. Wrong thing to do,but he wasn't thinking. The Animal control has to have the bat to see if it has rabies. I was slept through most of this. He came in to tell me what had happen. Knew this was not good. Waited up tell I could call vet,and check on kitty's rabie shot,he was due for one next month. Ask if cat had been near bat, told her story. Had to bring him in to vets, get shots,then had to wait for a call from animal control. Because we do not know if bat was rabid, we have to confind cat for 160 days and watch to see if any symptoms show up,and if they do will have to put the poor cat down. Didn't get much sleep last night,as kitty jump on bed and woke me up to pet him. He was very hot,hope it was just the rabie shot. So I had about three hours sleep. Up all night with him. Hubby mad because I called the vet. He and neighbor (again decided it was not necessary). Wish rightnow those two would get a life. 
Then the next thing, the night before this all happen. Girlfriend called to say she was in Madison and should she pick up my favorite home made pickles from farms market. As they sell out fast(so good)I had already got some. Told her as soon as she got home would come for a visit. She watches g.son everday so the two of us usual have to visit with g.baby around and can't really talk alot. She acted very cool,and said oh you just want to come and see me to get the ball winder,and swift. That hurt. This is the friend I had taken up to the Amish bakery ect. last friday. She had said to me on the way home that she wanted to give me those two things. Wasn't that nice of her. Well she never called back so I called her,later in the evening and told her would be over the next day. I also told her I would pay for the ball winder, and swift. She said to me, oh I just want you to keep it tell I get my own place, she is moving in with her mother. I told her I could not do that as I would feel bad if it got broken ect.,that she should keep it. She acted very cool when I told her I would see her the next day, which was yesterday and I had spent all day with cat and bat problems. Personal I don't give a hoot if I ever see her for a while, and she can keep the blame swift and winder. If I need one will buy my own. She was the one who told me not to buy one as we could share hers and have fun visiting. Egads, who cares, don't offer the thing if you want to keep it. Can you tell I am mad. So to make a long story short. I want to string her, neighbor,and hubby up. I am also very tired from two nights of not sleeping.
We are in the high 80,s and very humid, been that way last two days. We are suppose to have bad storms heading our way. They also say we are to have heavy rains 2 to 3 inches.
So will have flooding in areas. So might not on for a couple of days. But after this log I wrote you all will be glad not to hear. Have a good one, and arm wraps to all.
Ann haven't done pasty's yet but when it's cooler will make thank you again. Pam


----------



## raedean

good morning dear ones.going to the woods this weekend.
we were not going to go cause of fiances but we feel a need to get out of this place.hee hee.
i mention the woods so much because...i love them so.
have u ever been way out of town n seen a trillion billion stars in the nite?
have u ever seen a full moon resting on the mountain side and the lite from the moon was so brite that u could see the wild flowers colors in the moon lite?
have u ever seen a red moon resting on the tip of the mountain and it looks like u could run to the edge of the earth and fall off?
this is why i mention the woods so much.love the nature of it all.
we are heading out in a bit to enclose the kitchen.i will not have to be out in artic ice floes trying to get water that is frozen solid from a 5 gallon jug.hugs and see u soon.raedean


----------



## grandma susan

raedean said:


> good morning dear ones.going to the woods this weekend.
> we were not going to go cause of fiances but we feel a need to get out of this place.hee hee.
> i mention the woods so much because...i love them so.
> have u ever been way out of town n seen a trillion billion stars in the nite?
> have u ever seen a full moon resting on the mountain side and the lite from the moon was so brite that u could see the wild flowers colors in the moon lite?
> have u ever seen a red moon resting on the tip of the mountain and it looks like u could run to the edge of the earth and fall off?
> this is why i mention the woods so much.love the nature of it all.
> we are heading out in a bit to enclose the kitchen.i will not have to be out in artic ice floes trying to get water that is frozen solid from a 5 gallon jug.hugs and see u soon.raedean


It's ages since you joined us on here Raedean. Lovely to hear from you again. You enjoy your woods. It sounds idylic. Wish I was there! :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

Im leaving now GSusan .. i forget how much our time difference is , to me it is 10:30a.m. , on days like this that is the crack of dawn to me lol .
will give a shout when i get back


----------



## grandma susan

OMG guess what's happened today? Our solicitor is retiring next month and I suddenly thought, Ah ha! (not haha, but Ah ha). This little old geezer has our house deeds in his safe!!!!How's that for thinking on my feet? So I've phoned them up and ...yes, you've guessed it. They haven't got them any more. I've had 3 different stories and excuses as to why, but they are NOT there...Charming, b.charming....Wait until we ever want to sell up. They reckon that we just have to appy to the land registry for copies. Gosh that,s going to cost us I bet... Anyway, I don't know why I'm worrying because I ain't moving. Not before the house falls down.hahaha. DH has done a bit more work on staircase. Thats 2 walls scraped!!! I really put myself out today for his lunch, (I'd had mine out with bezzy friend who has no qualms about leaving me to go to Austria for a week.(I digress))I BOUGHT a "cornish pasty" from the bakers and opened a TIN of peas.....(I DID heat them up for him). Tomorrow we shall have Yorkshire puds...If I can fit it in whle I watch Judge Judy. I like her on a weekend. Speak to you soon. Tammy DH is ALSO in a little "huffy puffy" (bless him) well I'm blowed if I know why.... b.owed if I care....susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi everyone. I'm home. We had an easy drive back this morning. It's only about 80 miles and even the M25 roadworks (for you lot outside the UK, the M25 is a motorway that circles London and is reputed to be the most crowded road in Europe, if not the world) didn't delay our journey too much. Have unpacked and tidied everything away. We had a really lovely week with my daughter and her family.
Ok now where to start.
Angela, hope everything goes well for you, do take care.
Tammie, glad everything is ok on the home front, have fun baby sitting.
Susan, it is September now so even I'm thinking about getting my thermals out of moth balls.
Pam, your poor little cat. Hope it is ok. We used to take our cat the France and he had to have rabies injections. I seem to remember they upset him a bit.
Ann, are you still really going to throw yourself of a bridge, and such a high one at that. You are either incredibly brave or completely potty. I'm still trying to work out which.
Raedean, enjoy yourself out in the woods, it sounds idyllic. I love star gazing.
SulkySue, do drop in and tell us about yourself. Although we are all mad here, we are very friendly.
I suppose Penqwin is still lolling around the beach stuffing her face with unmentionable foreign food and cheap plonk. I hope she remembered to join the KP dieting group. Of course, some of us are so sylph like and perfect.
Glad to be back, got to get on with some 'special' knitting now. Big hugs. PurpleV x


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> Hi everyone. I'm home. We had an easy drive back this morning. It's only about 80 miles and even the M25 roadworks (for you lot outside the UK, the M25 is a motorway that circles London and is reputed to be the most crowded road in Europe, if not the world) didn't delay our journey too much. Have unpacked and tidied everything away. We had a really lovely week with my daughter and her family.
> Ok now where to start.
> Angela, hope everything goes well for you, do take care.
> Tammie, glad everything is ok on the home front, have fun baby sitting.
> Susan, it is September now so even I'm thinking about getting my thermals out of moth balls.
> Pam, your poor little cat. Hope it is ok. We used to take our cat the France and he had to have rabies injections. I seem to remember they upset him a bit.
> Ann, are you still really going to throw yourself of a bridge, and such a high one at that. You are either incredibly brave or completely potty. I'm still trying to work out which.
> Raedean, enjoy yourself out in the woods, it sounds idyllic. I love star gazing.
> SulkySue, do drop in and tell us about yourself. Although we are all mad here, we are very friendly.
> I suppose Penqwin is still lolling around the beach stuffing her face with unmentionable foreign food and cheap plonk. I hope she remembered to join the KP dieting group. Of course, some of us are so sylph like and perfect.
> Glad to be back, got to get on with some 'special' knitting now. Big hugs. PurpleV x


Welcome home Purple. I'm officially crazy, no doubt about it, when it is time to do it I WILL BE TERRIFIED, but it,s something I've wanted to do for a long time, so I thought go for it, hoping toraise lots of money. I often work with folkn that have had a stroke, it's a cruel illness, specialy when speech is affected, I would go mad if I couldn't talk! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all. Here is my latest news, I have just registered today to abseil from the Forth Rail Bridge for the Chest, Heart & Stroke Association. So get your cheque books out girls lol!! Am I mad or what, still it's good to have a challenge, thought I would do it before the hands give up completely. Happy pasty making!!!!Ann :thumbup: x
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know you have lost your mind. Couldn"t just open your own check book. Gee's we have to pay you for jumping off the bridge. Heck we could have gotten you a replacement, and it would have been cheaper. I don't think you are mad, just think your mind is a little wobbly. :roll: Check book at the ready which hosptial do I make it out too? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the confidence boost, hospital indeed!!!LOL Ann :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Ann, I still think yolu are mad, but good for you. My Mum had a stroke and I know how hard it cane be dealing with the effects.
In her youth she was an Olympic athlete and always kept herself it. In later years she loved modern sequence dancing and yoga. One day she was running around the next she could hardly move. The stroke affected her right side. Luckly her speech came back quite quickly and she taught herself (at the age of 83) to do a lot of things left handed, but she was never able to walk again with out assistance. It was so hard watching her be so frustrated. She died when she was 89 after falling and breaking her hip. So good for you and everyone who supports the Stroke Charities. Big hugs PurpleV
ps I still think you're mad.


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> Hi Ann, I still think yolu are mad, but good for you. My Mum had a stroke and I know how hard it cane be dealing with the effects.
> In her youth she was an Olympic athlete and always kept herself it. In later years she loved modern sequence dancing and yoga. One day she was running around the next she could hardly move. The stroke affected her right side. Luckly her speech came back quite quickly and she taught herself (at the age of 83) to do a lot of things left handed, but she was never able to walk again with out assistance. It was so hard watching her be so frustrated. She died when she was 89 after falling and breaking her hip. So good for you and everyone who supports the Stroke Charities. Big hugs PurpleV
> ps I still think you're mad.


How wonderful your Mum was an Olympian, when was this & what was her sport? She sounds as if she was a great lady. Annx


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Hi all ~

I started a couple of days ago, at the beginning mind you, reading this thread. At one point I looked at the date saw it was May ! Then Iooked and saw that at that time it ended at pg #76. I was like no way am I going to read all that!! LOL it was very entertaining and at times I laughed so hard! I really felt like since I can be as crazy as they come, I'd like to see if I would get brave or bold enough to jump in! Obviously if anyone is reading this, you see that I did jump in! Yay me! 

As far as family and all I don't have a hubby as mine passed away from a brain aneurysm 12 years ago. I have children but they are all grown and most have children of their own. I am currently living with my youngest daughter and her husband of almost 6 months, and my 2 year old grandson) my daughter doesn't want me here and makes that painfully clear! I'm stuck for awhile until I save up enough money to fly back to California which is where I'm from originally and move in with my widowed mom who WANTS me. LOL

I'm disabled and can't get out much without help and certainly don't get that very often but that's kind of why I want to be a part of this group! I want to laugh more and just be a part of other crazy fun ladies! I'm sorry if I put ya to sleep. Oh, PurpleV if you're reading this I also have your fun stuff, fibro! BLEEECH! Hope to talk to yas soon if'n you'll have me LOL!!

Viv


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Yarnlady, I'm sorry you're going through so much junk right now. Personally for what it's worth, I think it was the right thing to do, calling the vet. Ignorance isn't always bliss!

Your friend sounds like she may have some of her own things going on. Heck you don't need her ol' winder anywho! If'n you want you can join September's swap and put it down as something you want. Oops I've never priced one. They probably cost more than $10.00. Everything else does! Hang in there.. We gotta go through the bad stuff to give us better appreciation got the good!

Viv


----------



## nanabanana

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hi all ~
> 
> I started a couple of days ago, at the beginning mind you, reading this thread. At one point I looked at the date saw it was May ! Then Iooked and saw that at that time it ended at pg #76. I was like no way am I going to read all that!! LOL it was very entertaining and at times I laughed so hard! I really felt like since I can be as crazy as they come, I'd like to see if I would get brave or bold enough to jump in! Obviously if anyone is reading this, you see that I did jump in! Yay me!
> 
> As far as family and all I don't have a hubby as mine passed away from a brain aneurysm 12 years ago. I have children but they are all grown and most have children of their own. I am currently living with my youngest daughter and her husband of almost 6 months, and my 2 year old grandson) my daughter doesn't want me here and makes that painfully clear! I'm stuck for awhile until I save up enough money to fly back to California which is where I'm from originally and move in with my widowed mom who WANTS me. LOL
> 
> I'm disabled and can't get out much without help and certainly don't get that very often but that's kind of why I want to be a part of this group! I want to laugh more and just be a part of other crazy fun ladies! I'm sorry if I put ya to sleep. Oh, PurpleV if you're reading this I also have your fun stuff, fibro! BLEEECH! Hope to talk to yas soon if'n you'll have me LOL!!
> 
> Viv


Hello Viv, welcome to this crazy site, it really is great, a wonderful lot of ladies, as you can see we laugh a lot, that's where the ''Tenna'' bit comes in. I was born in Cornwall UK, now live in Scotland. I have 2 grown up children & 5 grandchildren. :thumbup: Ann


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Thanks Ann  

Thanks for the welcome. Want a visitor? I would love to see that part of the world! I know my location says I'm hiding but I'm not! I'm too big to hide anyway! Heehee! I had it on my location but somewhere between my 2 nd and 3rd day it fell off. I'm currently in Arkansas.

Viv :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hi all ~
> 
> I started a couple of days ago, at the beginning mind you, reading this thread. At one point I looked at the date saw it was May ! Then Iooked and saw that at that time it ended at pg #76. I was like no way am I going to read all that!! LOL it was very entertaining and at times I laughed so hard! I really felt like since I can be as crazy as they come, I'd like to see if I would get brave or bold enough to jump in! Obviously if anyone is reading this, you see that I did jump in! Yay me!
> 
> As far as family and all I don't have a hubby as mine passed away from a brain aneurysm 12 years ago. I have children but they are all grown and most have children of their own. I am currently living with my youngest daughter and her husband of almost 6 months, and my 2 year old grandson) my daughter doesn't want me here and makes that painfully clear! I'm stuck for awhile until I save up enough money to fly back to California which is where I'm from originally and move in with my widowed mom who WANTS me. LOL
> 
> I'm disabled and can't get out much without help and certainly don't get that very often but that's kind of why I want to be a part of this group! I want to laugh more and just be a part of other crazy fun ladies! I'm sorry if I put ya to sleep. Oh, PurpleV if you're reading this I also have your fun stuff, fibro! BLEEECH! Hope to talk to yas soon if'n you'll have me LOL!!
> 
> Viv


Hi Viv and welcome to the Crazy Gang. Just pop in any time and as we are all around the world there's usually someone on line.
Hope you can soon move back to California. Where are you living at the moment? Keep in touch. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ann, I still think yolu are mad, but good for you. My Mum had a stroke and I know how hard it cane be dealing with the effects.
> In her youth she was an Olympic athlete and always kept herself it. In later years she loved modern sequence dancing and yoga. One day she was running around the next she could hardly move. The stroke affected her right side. Luckly her speech came back quite quickly and she taught herself (at the age of 83) to do a lot of things left handed, but she was never able to walk again with out assistance. It was so hard watching her be so frustrated. She died when she was 89 after falling and breaking her hip. So good for you and everyone who supports the Stroke Charities. Big hugs PurpleV
> ps I still think you're mad.
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful your Mum was an Olympian, when was this & what was her sport? She sounds as if she was a great lady. Annx
Click to expand...

My Mum was an athlete. She was in the womens Olympics in 1926 in Stockholm (in those days they were seperate from the mens. She did hurdles. She was only just over 5 ft tall. Somewhere I've got a photo of her, I'll look it out.
For heaven sake don't forget your extra strength tennas for the jump! Love PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

What nothing from the bikini clad Pengwin tonight! Heehee.
Wonder what she's been up to. Probably on the moules frites and cheap plonk again and been arrested for singing rude songs or going topless or both!!!! Perhaps she's trying to teach the French to speak Welsh, We'll just have to wait and see what state she is in when she turns up.
I've just had a brilliant idea. Let's sign her up to do the bungie jump with Ann, that should sober her up. What do you think Ann? Do you think Pengwin could fly?
Oh well, I'm off to my own little bed soon. It's lovely to go away, but it's even lovelier to come home to your own bed. Nite nite and big hugs to you all. PurpleV


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> OMG guess what's happened today? Our solicitor is retiring next month and I suddenly thought, Ah ha! (not haha, but Ah ha). This little old geezer has our house deeds in his safe!!!!How's that for thinking on my feet? So I've phoned them up and ...yes, you've guessed it. They haven't got them any more. I've had 3 different stories and excuses as to why, but they are NOT there...Charming, b.charming....Wait until we ever want to sell up. They reckon that we just have to appy to the land registry for copies. Gosh that,s going to cost us I bet... Anyway, I don't know why I'm worrying because I ain't moving. Not before the house falls down.hahaha. DH has done a bit more work on staircase. Thats 2 walls scraped!!! I really put myself out today for his lunch, (I'd had mine out with bezzy friend who has no qualms about leaving me to go to Austria for a week.(I digress))I BOUGHT a "cornish pasty" from the bakers and opened a TIN of peas.....(I DID heat them up for him). Tomorrow we shall have Yorkshire puds...If I can fit it in whle I watch Judge Judy. I like her on a weekend. Speak to you soon. Tammy DH is ALSO in a little "huffy puffy" (bless him) well I'm blowed if I know why.... b.owed if I care....susan x


Grandma Susan - don't worry about your Deeds. To the best of my knowledge and provided your house is registered with the Land Registry, Deeds are a thing of the past. But I am not a solicitor and they are the best people to give you the best advice. Pengwin xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Just a quickie....Linkan has taken a pill and gone to bed. I think the Dr. has hurt her and she's not too good. She might be looking at an operation they aren't sure but she has to go back next Friday. she asked me to pass message on.Susanx


----------



## grandma susan

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hi all ~
> 
> I started a couple of days ago, at the beginning mind you, reading this thread. At one point I looked at the date saw it was May ! Then Iooked and saw that at that time it ended at pg #76. I was like no way am I going to read all that!! LOL it was very entertaining and at times I laughed so hard! I really felt like since I can be as crazy as they come, I'd like to see if I would get brave or bold enough to jump in! Obviously if anyone is reading this, you see that I did jump in! Yay me!
> 
> As far as family and all I don't have a hubby as mine passed away from a brain aneurysm 12 years ago. I have children but they are all grown and most have children of their own. I am currently living with my youngest daughter and her husband of almost 6 months, and my 2 year old grandson) my daughter doesn't want me here and makes that painfully clear! I'm stuck for awhile until I save up enough money to fly back to California which is where I'm from originally and move in with my widowed mom who WANTS me. LOL
> 
> I'm disabled and can't get out much without help and certainly don't get that very often but that's kind of why I want to be a part of this group! I want to laugh more and just be a part of other crazy fun ladies! I'm sorry if I put ya to sleep. Oh, PurpleV if you're reading this I also have your fun stuff, fibro! BLEEECH! Hope to talk to yas soon if'n you'll have me LOL!!
> 
> Viv


Welcome to our club LC. forget your worries and join us. The only qualification needed is that you are a bit potty, and I'm sure YOU will fit in well! Oh and you HAVE to laugh. We are very friendly and would do anything for each other. Come in and sit a while. and you enjoy. OBTW, Just butt in anytime, don't wait to be asked. Susan :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Goodmorning everybody. I slept well so I hope you did too.It's cold and windy here. I'm going to (maybe) stitch that hoodie up today while I watch JJ. Then I MUST make a proper dinner. I feel I've not made one in ages. I hope you are all OK. I've got nothing to write, (Sorry). I'll pop in later. Bezzy pal will be in the air now..Boohoo. she's 70 in January. I thought I might knit her an old ladies shawl!!!! She'll go crazy. hahaha. She knit me some slippers for my 60th and i got a wallet for my bus pass. hahaha. She's mad, (honest)I don't think she'll ever slow down. She takes some keeping up with. Susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone, It's a bit cloudy today here in Surrey.
Had a nice lie in this morning, just having breakfast then I've got to hit the road. Well go for a walk at least. Take the Kent maps back to the library and then swing by the leisure centre to take in the list of children that are coming to my grandson's trampolining party in two weeks and pick up the autumn timetable for swimming and then to the shops to get some more bird seed as they ate it all while I was away. Sorry that was a rather long sentence. Come back hang out the washing, if it doesn't rain. Sort out my winter thermals, well it is September.
Viv, you just have to butt in here especially if Susan is off on one of her monologues. The best thing to do is if you see the message is from GrandmaSusan grab at least three tennas!
Angela, we are all thinking of you and send hue big hugs.
What, still no sign of la Pengwin, oh la la. Perhaps she got locked up by the gendarme.
Must dash, lots to do. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

morning all
im not doin baby sitting over night again, our jess(shes nearly 4) wakened me up this morning with the sound of her drinking, i went what is that noise opened my eyes looked at clock 20past 4 looked down at jess on floor in sleeping bag and there she was drinking my bottle of coke, well you never seen any one jump so fast out of that bed. im thirsty she said, no jess your not allowed to drink coke nanny will get you a drink. shouldnt have said that couldnt get her back to bed, so just had to get up with her, dont think i will go out today got a big band parade here and the place will be packed, its rainin anyway have a nice weekend all


----------



## linkan

Hi everyone , It's 6:30a.m. here and I got woke up with a double jolt ..  
I SURVIVED the blasted test but just so ... Good grief it hurt .. I didnt cry i am a little proud of myself for that , I did scream just once ... but no tears LOL 
That blasted (blankety-blank) dr. actually hit my shoulder blade in my back with the (blankety-blank) needle going in from the front ! talk about nearly jumping off a table ! I am most definitely not myself today , i cant lift my arm for jack and it hurts like ... i dont even have a good description ... I know you lot have probably had the same thing at one point or another ? Where they inject a contrast dye into the joint and then take pictures? Longest two hours of my life ! This guy didnt use the gentle method of putting a needle in ya ... he hit it like he was throwing a dart with stabbing motions , the blood splatter hit me in the face a few times ... why on earth i had to be awake for this i dont know !!! 
He said it had some leaking so it looks like there is a tear in that muscle right in front of the shoulder joint .. but... i have to let him read up on my file and he will get it to my surgeon on monday , i will find out his final verdict on friday the 9th. 
Sorry to go on about it , but i wanted to share it with you guys and let you know what went down yesterday . My arm weighs about a ton right now , the contrast dye makes the whole arm feel heavy and its still very sore this morning .. i was sleeping like a baby and got a nasty spasm that woke me , and then the blasted tooth i chipped started putting its two cents in .. so .. thus the double jolt this morning ... cant win for losing right now ..  

VIV ... you are SO welcome here and just jump in and give us your two cents anytime , we will be pleased to have you and look forward to talking to you  
All of us here are nutty and funny and just lovely !! I warn you though we are addictive personalities .. Hope you love it here as much as i do  We do aim to entertain lol 

PurpleV glad your home ! There really is nothing better than going away and getting back home , something about that first step back inside your own door is such a beautiful feeling , i hope you enjoyed the trip but very glad your home safe and sound .
GSusan ..Thanks for passing along my message to the rest of the "TennaClub" I know you miss your bestie didnt she just get back from somewhere else not too long ago ? Sounds like she wont sit still very long just like our PurpleV and Pengwin ... HAHA well you too really ! You guys make me tired just thinking of all you do  Thanks for all of the thoughts and well wishes everyone .
I dont think i can knit today but i may take another pain pill and try later anyway lol.

My sister drove me to the hospital yesterday and she crocheted an entire fingerless glove for her MIL while waiting for them to finish with me lol ... Then about two hours after we got back we picked up our sewing circle group (The Indiana Bag Ladies) and trouped off to the museum ... They have a room there that was moved from England i think it said in 1909 or something , it was the most beautiful room i have ever seen !! so gorgeous... they also had some of the prettiest quilts there , they didnt let us take pictures of them  something about flashes on camera's and the quilts being on loan to them ... stupid stuff , They had benches in every room so i sat room to room and would turn in circles and admire everything that way  I should probably have stayed home in bed, but it was my first field trip with this group and i thought of all of you and how busy you stay and decided i could be as miserable there as i would have been staying home lol .

Pam I am sorry your Kitty is going through some rough stuff , I love cats I hope the little guy comes through with no problems .
Tammie , i could just see waking up to the little one with a bottle of coke just a drinking it as fast as she could before you could wake up lol .. I hope the two of you are having fun with her little caffeine rush  
OH and goodness i haven't even given my deep thought to you ANN .. jumping off a bridge !? Are you serious ... I am all for supporting charities but couldnt they come up with something for Heart health and strokes that wouldn't giving someone a heart attack or stroke ?? maybe?? Lady you are waaaaaay braver than i am !! I will support you in any way i can , Money gets scraped alot here but i will send ya what i can , You have my moral support too , i will be cheering for you  Let us know before the big jump and then afterwards too of course , i cant wait to hear how it goes  
Ok friends ..wait .. Pengwin did you come home yet too ?? 
Ok , my pain pill is kicking in so i think it is safe to lay back down for a bit , the hubby is getting ready to leave for work and my son is going target shooting with my nephew so i will have the house to myself .. well i gotta share it with the flea bag doggie but thats ok he will sleep on the floor next to my bed anyway  
Be back later tonight maybe , everyone be safe and have a wonderful day


----------



## linkan

Goodness i didnt realize i wrote so much !!! 

Sorry :?


----------



## nanabanana

Guys, I must put things right it's an abseil I'm doing, not a bungee jump, it's formidable enough for me. Apparently it's SAS free fall on a rope of some kind, you have to go off the bridge leaning backwards!!! Now I've written that it seems more awesome!! Take care Angie, I feel your pain. I know about being dollar challenged (well £s for us), just say a prayer for me, not heard of anyone dying YET!! Whats with you Susan BUYING a pasty!!! lol Love to see a photo of your Mum Purple. Hugs & love to you all. Ann :thumbup: xxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Goodness i didnt realize i wrote so much !!!
> 
> Sorry :?


NEVER be sorry for that! I love to read your stories. You've had a rough time. What you need is some TLC...I'm sending you some..Susan :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Well I've had a strange day so far. To put it in a nutshell (doesn't that sound as though I'm educated?) I started my afghan of 249 loops a row, (I know I told you it was 249 loops, so please believe me when I will tell you again and again it's 249 loops)at row 34. Now! 7 hours later, after watching Judge Judy, tidying the kitchen and doing a wonderful dinner I am back at row 34!!!! I dropped a b******** loop..... Was I sick. Now, Linkan that is nothing as to what you have to put up with today. If you take my advise (doesn't sound like me)You'll keep yourself well up on the painkillers. I once was told by Dr. to take them every so many hours even if I didn't feel I needed them. It's supposed to give your body a chance to put up a resistance. Don't wait for the pain. 
Tammie, I can just see your J drinking this coke haha. Thank your lucky stars it wasn't beer hahaha. Mind you it would have sent her to sleep again haahha. You know you only jest when you say you aren't letting her stop again. There's nothing like it. I've got our 2 tomorrow night. DH has done another 2hrs on staircase. He had to sit down for a rest and that was cool I thought. He's showing me he's sensible and I don't feel so worried. I forget he's seriously ill sometimes, but soon come back down to earth with a bump. Where's LC today? Have you lot told her that I'm going away next week and I won't be on here? Show her how to call me won't you? Talking about calling (which I was) where the h*** is pengwin? You don't think she's locked up for drunk and disorderly behaviour do you????? Have you heard anything purpleV? Ann I always thought you were abseiling and not jumping off a bridge. It's the rest of the Tennaclub that got it wrong. Mind you, when you reckon there's probably not much sense between the lot of us, then it's not surprising. There's nothing on TV tonight so I may go and have a bath. I'll be back on later. OBTW Pam...I didn't mean to miss you out. Is your DH still in a hissy fit? Or your friend still in the sulks? S** them....hahaha. You sit and talk to us, there's bound to be one of us on line. love you asll susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Afternoon everyone.
Glad to here from you Angela. What Susan says about taking the pain killers regularly is right, give your body a chance to recover. Just keep taking it easy.
Ann, sorry it was me that had you bungie jumping (must have been a senior moment-one of many I hear you say) Even so abseiling is just as bad as it starts up high and I don't do high. Still think you are incredibably brave.
Pam how's your kitty today. Give it a little stroke from me.
Susan, I had a pm from Pengwin a few days ago. I definitely think she's been up to no good.
Tammie. 4.30 am is not a good time to get up. My 7 year old grandson knows not to disturb me before 7.30 and his sister is a bit of a late bird. Hope you get a good night sleep tonightl
Viv and Sulky Sue how are you two doing?
Off to get dinner ready so we can eat it while we watch the new Dr. Who. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> Glad to here from you Angela. What Susan says about taking the pain killers regularly is right, give your body a chance to recover. Just keep taking it easy.
> Ann, sorry it was me that had you bungie jumping (must have been a senior moment-one of many I hear you say) Even so abseiling is just as bad as it starts up high and I don't do high. Still think you are incredibably brave.
> Pam how's your kitty today. Give it a little stroke from me.
> Susan, I had a pm from Pengwin a few days ago. I definitely think she's been up to no good.
> Tammie. 4.30 am is not a good time to get up. My 7 year old grandson knows not to disturb me before 7.30 and his sister is a bit of a late bird. Hope you get a good night sleep tonightl
> Viv and Sulky Sue how are you two doing?
> Off to get dinner ready so we can eat it while we watch the new Dr. Who. Big hugs PurpleV


I have to special order BBC ... i havent done it yet as it is an extra $10. a month but because i dont have it yet i dont get to see the new Dr. Who's  my son and i looooove Dr. Who , i was even going to make him a phone case that looks like the Tardis LOL  we shall see ..
I think the contrast has had a conflict with my broken tooth because it hasnt ever hurt me this bad ... but now all of a sudden my tooth is KILLING me !!!! i cant lay down i have to stay propped up or it just is MURDER ... i dont get it , i never considered that could happen but i think it is ...  any opinions? I know that they dont like you to have any dental work soon before or after a surgery i wonder if this is why ??? I gotta get that tooth yanked or i will end up with some plyers in my mouth on my own .. it hurts that much . . so much that it is distracting me from the arm pain lol ... I just finished watching Knitting Daily on KET T.V. channel and i think if i can get propped up comfy enough i am gonna take a nap ... i would really like to sleep this off  
It is hot but pretty outside today , With the a/c working i can say that ... one of the ladies in my sewing group got a call just before i got dropped off at home that her a/c went out , I told her she can borrow the back up window unit my sister brought me the day they *fixed* our unit ... it felt good to be able to help someone else out for a change since so many people have been there for me lately  
Ann ... i dont know what that means abseiling ? either way is sounds dangerous , please be careful !! And you absolutely have my prayers and moral support too ...  
GSusan , i hope the DH isnt overdoing it ?? Tell him he is ordered to take it easier from us  he has to take care of himself so he can take care of you  
All my love to you all .....


----------



## PENGWIN

Sending my love to you all ... am transfixed on French red wine and cannot read all that you are saying. I need to be, at home, in good old blighty to understand you all. However, I think Linkan needs a bit Hug and so from I to you Linkan a sincere message to get well soon. Will be leaving Royan next Tuesday and spend a couple of days in northern France. The weather, at the momet, is cold. Yesterday was 30+ degrees C and to day, I wrapped up to the hilt with warm clothing. But I love it here. PurpleV I have a plan.. There are chalets here which cost 700 euros per week in the height of the season but at this time of year cost only 160 euros per week. Give it some thought. In fact, you could all give it some thought - we could al have a really good time. Pengwin xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> Sending my love to you all ... am transfixed on French red wine and cannot read all that you are saying. I need to be, at home, in good old blighty to understand you all. However, I think Linkan needs a bit Hug and so from I to you Linkan a sincere message to get well soon. Will be leaving Royan next Tuesday and spend a couple of days in northern France. The weather, at the momet, is cold. Yesterday was 30+ degrees C and to day, I wrapped up to the hilt with warm clothing. But I love it here. PurpleV I have a plan.. There are chalets here which cost 700 euros per week in the height of the season but at this time of year cost only 160 euros per week. Give it some thought. In fact, you could all give it some thought - we could al have a really good time. Pengwin xxx


OK I'm sold. Just tell me when and where to meet. Knitting is banned!!!!! :lol:


----------



## PENGWIN

It's Pengwin again .... all these dangerous pursuits. I can boost that I have done loop the loop in a glider. Felt violently sick once landed. I also volunteered to be strapped on top of a bi-plane but, fortunately, that was cancelled. Now, I am a complete an utter wush. Legs go to jelly at the slightest. Cliff top walking is an absolute no-no. St George de Didonne and Royan (situated across the Gironde from Bordeaux) is steeped in World War II history. Royal is a very modern town due to the fact the British bombed it flat during the liberation of France. We walked along the cliff tops today which were 'littered' with concrete pillboxes guarding the estuary. Pengwin xxxx


----------



## nanabanana

PENGWIN said:


> It's Pengwin again .... all these dangerous pursuits. I can boost that I have done loop the loop in a glider. Felt violently sick once landed. I also volunteered to be strapped on top of a bi-plane but, fortunately, that was cancelled. Now, I am a complete an utter wush. Legs go to jelly at the slightest. Cliff top walking is an absolute no-no. St George de Didonne and Royan (situated across the Gironde from Bordeaux) is steeped in World War II history. Royal is a very modern town due to the fact the British bombed it flat during the liberation of France. We walked along the cliff tops today which were 'littered' with concrete pillboxes guarding the estuary. Pengwin xxxx


I do not like cliff top walking either Pengwin, at least I am having a helmet& tied to a rope. Enjoy the rest of your holiday, it sounds great, perhaps we could hire a large chalet & all share LOL!!! It would be a riot. Ann :thumbup:


----------



## PENGWIN

nanabanana said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Pengwin again .... all these dangerous pursuits. I can boost that I have done loop the loop in a glider. Felt violently sick once landed. I also volunteered to be strapped on top of a bi-plane but, fortunately, that was cancelled. Now, I am a complete an utter wush. Legs go to jelly at the slightest. Cliff top walking is an absolute no-no. St George de Didonne and Royan (situated across the Gironde from Bordeaux) is steeped in World War II history. Royal is a very modern town due to the fact the British bombed it flat during the liberation of France. We walked along the cliff tops today which were 'littered' with concrete pillboxes guarding the estuary. Pengwin xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like cliff top walking either Pengwin, at least I am having a helmet& tied to a rope. Enjoy the rest of your holiday, it sounds great, perhaps we could hire a large chalet & all share LOL!!! It would be a riot. Ann :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Ann ... it would be really quite a nice thing if we could do just that. It would be a riot and we could enjoy a common end (if that is the right description) to all this banter that goes on. Of course, banter must never stop, I think it comes as a result of a natural 'connectiveness' with folks having the same sense of humour. Pengwin xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Gosh I'm so bored....hahaha. I can't be bothered to knit, watch TV, (do anything around the house) so I think I may go and relax in my pit with my book. I'm a bit aching today. I'm eating the painkillers but they are only taking the edge off. Enough of moaning....When I made dinner tonight we had.. home grown potatoes, home grown carrots, home gown cabbage and home made yorkshires..NOT the frozen ones you can buy. Then DH picked some plums and we had some of them. They are only little but sooooooooo sweet. I had to RAVE over the vegetables and how nice they were. He never said anything about the cooking of them !!!!. I weighed one of the potatoes that came out of the ground. It was 2lb and 3/4oz....I kid you not. We've enough potatoes for a week and that's just off one plant. I'm quite proud of him. It's his 1st year at being a produce gardener. I've been talking to GS1 and seemingly GS2 has dropped the PS3 as he was taking it upstairs...Oh deary me.....DAD was checking it out...I DON't want to know. He's a lovely kid but a bit clumsy just like me....Susan x I just LOVE that boy hahahaha


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> At least I have enough yarn in the house to knit....Haha. I've been doing the charity (thrift) shops today. I've got myself a purlpe suede skirt (designer of course!!) and when I went into another charity shop I got a top to go with it. I've got an outfit for £8. I'm pleased with myself.


Ah you got purple v's colors. Nice outfit,and good price I think. Don't know the exchange from dollars to pounds ect. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

LuvinCrafts said:


> Yarnlady, I'm sorry you're going through so much junk right now. Personally for what it's worth, I think it was the right thing to do, calling the vet. Ignorance isn't always bliss!
> 
> Your friend sounds like she may have some of her own things going on. Heck you don't need her ol' winder anywho! If'n you want you can join September's swap and put it down as something you want. Oops I've never priced one. They probably cost more than $10.00. Everything else does! Hang in there.. We gotta go through the bad stuff to give us better appreciation got the good!
> 
> Viv


viv, glad you are here. don't think I could get into swap with that price usual around 60. + for a new one. But I was wondering if may be I could exchance hubby for a week or so? I would be willing to pay shipping,and cost to person he goes to. Just want him back after a couple of weeks. By then I should have been rested enough. I really luv him, just don't like him sometimes.


----------



## theyarnlady

raedean said:


> good morning dear ones.going to the woods this weekend.
> we were not going to go cause of fiances but we feel a need to get out of this place.hee hee.
> i mention the woods so much because...i love them so.
> have u ever been way out of town n seen a trillion billion stars in the nite?
> have u ever seen a full moon resting on the mountain side and the lite from the moon was so brite that u could see the wild flowers colors in the moon lite?
> have u ever seen a red moon resting on the tip of the mountain and it looks like u could run to the edge of the earth and fall off?
> this is why i mention the woods so much.love the nature of it all.
> we are heading out in a bit to enclose the kitchen.i will not have to be out in artic ice floes trying to get water that is frozen solid from a 5 gallon jug.hugs and see u soon.raedean


Wish I was there with you it has to be so beautiful. I love to see the full moon over lake michigan, it is so beautiful and peaceful to see the moon lite the water. I always liked the sunset when you could sit on the dunes and it would be red orange,pink and finially turn dark.
I am so glad you are back for a little hope to hear from you again soon. 
Sure you will enjoy getting water the easy way. How is hubby's book going? How are you doing. Hurry back.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Hi Ann, I still think yolu are mad, but good for you. My Mum had a stroke and I know how hard it cane be dealing with the effects.
> In her youth she was an Olympic athlete and always kept herself it. In later years she loved modern sequence dancing and yoga. One day she was running around the next she could hardly move. The stroke affected her right side. Luckly her speech came back quite quickly and she taught herself (at the age of 83) to do a lot of things left handed, but she was never able to walk again with out assistance. It was so hard watching her be so frustrated. She died when she was 89 after falling and breaking her hip. So good for you and everyone who supports the Stroke Charities. Big hugs PurpleV
> ps I still think you're mad.


Oh how wonderful to know that your mom was in the olympic's and did keep up in her later years with the dancing and yoga. Now I know why you swim and love to walk. You had a good mom who taught you that. You must have good memories of her. I like that, when we remember Our mom's and what we learned from them. Warm hugs, Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

So glad you have joined us here. I am sorry to hear your daughter does not appreciate you. she''ll come around some day. Just keep think that you will be able to go and live with your mom. 
Also want to warn you about these ladies here. Do not what ever you do mention your age. They'll change it to shoe size in order to say they are younger. That is what happen to me, after pengwin told me to do it ( she is the one with refinded taste) They always come out younger. They cheat thats why.  :lol: They warned you we are a little off kilter here and that is an under statement. Of course when Pengwin is here with her refined taste, we all straight up. :XD: Arm wraps Pam


----------



## PurpleFi

Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> OMG guess what's happened today? Our solicitor is retiring next month and I suddenly thought, Ah ha! (not haha, but Ah ha). This little old geezer has our house deeds in his safe!!!!How's that for thinking on my feet? So I've phoned them up and ...yes, you've guessed it. They haven't got them any more. I've had 3 different stories and excuses as to why, but they are NOT there...Charming, b.charming....Wait until we ever want to sell up. They reckon that we just have to appy to the land registry for copies. Gosh that,s going to cost us I bet... Anyway, I don't know why I'm worrying because I ain't moving. Not before the house falls down.hahaha. DH has done a bit more work on staircase. Thats 2 walls scraped!!! I really put myself out today for his lunch, (I'd had mine out with bezzy friend who has no qualms about leaving me to go to Austria for a week.(I digress))I BOUGHT a "cornish pasty" from the bakers and opened a TIN of peas.....(I DID heat them up for him). Tomorrow we shall have Yorkshire puds...If I can fit it in whle I watch Judge Judy. I like her on a weekend. Speak to you soon. Tammy DH is ALSO in a little "huffy puffy" (bless him) well I'm blowed if I know why.... b.owed if I care....susan x


Don't you just love lawyers. Like Pengwin said they have to have it on file. Here all we have to do is go to the Registor of deeds. I don't know what you would call them there. But they must have the records some where in the government . I think you should write to the Prime minister, and make him find them. ;-) Bet they would find it then. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> Sending my love to you all ... am transfixed on French red wine and cannot read all that you are saying. I need to be, at home, in good old blighty to understand you all. However, I think Linkan needs a bit Hug and so from I to you Linkan a sincere message to get well soon. Will be leaving Royan next Tuesday and spend a couple of days in northern France. The weather, at the momet, is cold. Yesterday was 30+ degrees C and to day, I wrapped up to the hilt with warm clothing. But I love it here. PurpleV I have a plan.. There are chalets here which cost 700 euros per week in the height of the season but at this time of year cost only 160 euros per week. Give it some thought. In fact, you could all give it some thought - we could al have a really good time. Pengwin xxx


Like the idea of the chalets. Sat in the garden for lunch in the sun today. I am Soooooooooo sorry it's not so warm with yoiu    . Hope you packed your thermals.
Glad you haven't had time to check all the messages!! We've all been speculating what you've been up to. Hehee.
Enjoy the rest of your holiday. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> im not doin baby sitting over night again, our jess(shes nearly 4) wakened me up this morning with the sound of her drinking, i went what is that noise opened my eyes looked at clock 20past 4 looked down at jess on floor in sleeping bag and there she was drinking my bottle of coke, well you never seen any one jump so fast out of that bed. im thirsty she said, no jess your not allowed to drink coke nanny will get you a drink. shouldnt have said that couldnt get her back to bed, so just had to get up with her, dont think i will go out today got a big band parade here and the place will be packed, its rainin anyway have a nice weekend all


Oh my gosh you must have had a hyper g.daughter on your hands. to bad the big band parade wasn't a little earlier, you could have put g.d. in it and let her run off some of that energy from the coke. Also good you didn't have a little rum in it. Well maybe not she probably would have gone back to sleep. I am just kidding. Saw on t.v. today they have on you tube young kids under age of ten, driving cars, drinking, smoking, doing pot. egads what kind of parents are they. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Goodmorning everybody. I slept well so I hope you did too.It's cold and windy here. I'm going to (maybe) stitch that hoodie up today while I watch JJ. Then I MUST make a proper dinner. I feel I've not made one in ages. I hope you are all OK. I've got nothing to write, (Sorry). I'll pop in later. Bezzy pal will be in the air now..Boohoo. she's 70 in January. I thought I might knit her an old ladies shawl!!!! She'll go crazy. hahaha. She knit me some slippers for my 60th and i got a wallet for my bus pass. hahaha. She's mad, (honest)I don't think she'll ever slow down. She takes some keeping up with. Susan x


Oh g.s. you have nothing to say. Don't you feel well. Sounds like your best friend is a great one to have. She could do rings around me. Didn't you get the message do not mention age, Ann, and Purple V will beat you and be younger. You know they cheat. :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodmorning everybody. I slept well so I hope you did too.It's cold and windy here. I'm going to (maybe) stitch that hoodie up today while I watch JJ. Then I MUST make a proper dinner. I feel I've not made one in ages. I hope you are all OK. I've got nothing to write, (Sorry). I'll pop in later. Bezzy pal will be in the air now..Boohoo. she's 70 in January. I thought I might knit her an old ladies shawl!!!! She'll go crazy. hahaha. She knit me some slippers for my 60th and i got a wallet for my bus pass. hahaha. She's mad, (honest)I don't think she'll ever slow down. She takes some keeping up with. Susan x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh g.s. you have nothing to say. Don't you feel well. Sounds like your best friend is a great one to have. She could do rings around me. Didn't you get the message do not mention age, Ann, and Purple V will beat you and be younger. You know they cheat. :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

I'm still sticking to my shoe size cos I've got a feeling that I might be the senior partner on this post. Although Pengwin does look so much older than me. :roll: Hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

Thanks for the TLC GSusan , and the hug from Pengwin  

My hubby just brought in Chinese food for dinner ... egg rolls and crab rangoons  yumm
I did a few rows on the lacy leaf scarf i started and then put it down just in case ... I keep messing up on the darn thing so i am taking it super slow this time and since i have so many pain killers going in i am afraid i am not as with it as i think i am :? did that make scense LOL :? 
GSusan feel better , sounds like you need some TLC too , How wonderful that your garden is produceing the produce lol  i grew tomatoes in a giant pot this year .. they are my first venture into gardening also , they are great .. they are just Roma Tomatoes but i loooove them so i may grow some more stuff next season  cucumbers maybe :| 
Ok ladies sorry if i missed anyone my brain is wandering , hugs all around talk to you again soon ...


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Well I've had a strange day so far. To put it in a nutshell (doesn't that sound as though I'm educated?) I started my afghan of 249 loops a row, (I know I told you it was 249 loops, so please believe me when I will tell you again and again it's 249 loops)at row 34. Now! 7 hours later, after watching Judge Judy, tidying the kitchen and doing a wonderful dinner I am back at row 34!!!! I dropped a b******** loop..... Was I sick. Now, Linkan that is nothing as to what you have to put up with today. If you take my advise (doesn't sound like me)You'll keep yourself well up on the painkillers. I once was told by Dr. to take them every so many hours even if I didn't feel I needed them. It's supposed to give your body a chance to put up a resistance. Don't wait for the pain.
> Tammie, I can just see your J drinking this coke haha. Thank your lucky stars it wasn't beer hahaha. Mind you it would have sent her to sleep again haahha. You know you only jest when you say you aren't letting her stop again. There's nothing like it. I've got our 2 tomorrow night. DH has done another 2hrs on staircase. He had to sit down for a rest and that was cool I thought. He's showing me he's sensible and I don't feel so worried. I forget he's seriously ill sometimes, but soon come back down to earth with a bump. Where's LC today? Have you lot told her that I'm going away next week and I won't be on here? Show her how to call me won't you? Talking about calling (which I was) where the h*** is pengwin? You don't think she's locked up for drunk and disorderly behaviour do you????? Have you heard anything purpleV? Ann I always thought you were abseiling and not jumping off a bridge. It's the rest of the Tennaclub that got it wrong. Mind you, when you reckon there's probably not much sense between the lot of us, then it's not surprising. There's nothing on TV tonight so I may go and have a bath. I'll be back on later. OBTW Pam...I didn't mean to miss you out. Is your DH still in a hissy fit? Or your friend still in the sulks? S** them....hahaha. You sit and talk to us, there's bound to be one of us on line. love you asll susan x


I am so glad hubby is finially taken it easy. Please try to remember pengwin is the one with refined taste here and upper crusted. very crusted, and a little tipsy, I mean this in the most refined way. :XD: 
Hubby is over his hissy fit.Trouble is # one son came over last night and agreed with him as did the neighbor. At least Vet was on my side. Told hubby it's better to be safe then sorry.
As for my best friend, don't think we are any more. She has done a lot of mean things to me, and I keep forgiving her. I always think I can help people who have alot of problems. Son told me a long time ago with a friend like that who needs enemy's. Called her today and told her to call me back hate answering machines. She knew she had done wrong and emails me and said I hurt her,and she could not deal with me. Trouble is she doesn't want to be confronted . She has a nasty temper. She put my password and( she was the only one who knew it , even hubby didn't)and name and address in state paper on opinion, I knew she did it, but did not say anything, and she has done more than that. I guess I reached my limit with her this time. I feel very sorry for her don't get me wrong, she has alot of problems, but after 11 years of her pulling stuff that is mean on me I have had enough. You are so lucky to have such a dear friend that you do. I have other friends , and I am getting on with it. Enough of my woe is me. arm wraps Pam


----------



## PurpleFi

Just popped in to say good night.
Pam you must have the patience of a saint to put up with your so called friend. But there is a limit and I think you have reached it. Don't forget you have us all here.
Angela, hope you managed to get a good nights sleep and feel a bit better in the morning. Have you ever tried colour visualization therapy for your pain? I find it works for me. Lots and lots of gentle hugs for you, I'll be thinking of you tonight.
Susan, how lovely to grow all your own produce. We have very poor sandy soil in this part of Surrey. I do manage a few tomatoes in pots and I grow a lot of herbs, but other veg really struggle. I'm afraid I'm not to good at gardenening, it's a bit too much for my joints.
Tammie, hope you are feeling better. How's your vertigo?
Well, I'm off to abseil up the stairs in honour of Ann. Nite nite all.
Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???


Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Just popped in to say good night.
> Pam you must have the patience of a saint to put up with your so called friend. But there is a limit and I think you have reached it. Don't forget you have us all here.
> Angela, hope you managed to get a good nights sleep and feel a bit better in the morning. Have you ever tried colour visualization therapy for your pain? I find it works for me. Lots and lots of gentle hugs for you, I'll be thinking of you tonight.
> Susan, how lovely to grow all your own produce. We have very poor sandy soil in this part of Surrey. I do manage a few tomatoes in pots and I grow a lot of herbs, but other veg really struggle. I'm afraid I'm not to good at gardenening, it's a bit too much for my joints.
> Tammie, hope you are feeling better. How's your vertigo?
> Well, I'm off to abseil up the stairs in honour of Ann. Nite nite all.
> Big hugs PurpleV


Oh purple you are such a love, watching over all of us. Thank you for all your kindness. We are so lucky to have you here.


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm home. We had an easy drive back this morning. It's only about 80 miles and even the M25 roadworks (for you lot outside the UK, the M25 is a motorway that circles London and is reputed to be the most crowded road in Europe, if not the world) didn't delay our journey too much. Have unpacked and tidied everything away. We had a really lovely week with my daughter and her family.
> Ok now where to start.
> Angela, hope everything goes well for you, do take care.
> Tammie, glad everything is ok on the home front, have fun baby sitting.
> Susan, it is September now so even I'm thinking about getting my thermals out of moth balls.
> Pam, your poor little cat. Hope it is ok. We used to take our cat the France and he had to have rabies injections. I seem to remember they upset him a bit.
> Ann, are you still really going to throw yourself of a bridge, and such a high one at that. You are either incredibly brave or completely potty. I'm still trying to work out which.
> Raedean, enjoy yourself out in the woods, it sounds idyllic. I love star gazing.
> SulkySue, do drop in and tell us about yourself. Although we are all mad here, we are very friendly.
> I suppose Penqwin is still lolling around the beach stuffing her face with unmentionable foreign food and cheap plonk. I hope she remembered to join the KP dieting group. Of course, some of us are so sylph like and perfect.
> Glad to be back, got to get on with some 'special' knitting now. Big hugs. PurpleV x
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home Purple. I'm officially crazy, no doubt about it, when it is time to do it I WILL BE TERRIFIED, but it,s something I've wanted to do for a long time, so I thought go for it, hoping toraise lots of money. I often work with folkn that have had a stroke, it's a cruel illness, specialy when speech is affected, I would go mad if I couldn't talk! :thumbup: Ann
Click to expand...

Oh Ann, let me know where to send money order to? I don't know if they will except a check from the states but they must except money orders. I can't beleive you are doing this, but think it is so wonderful of you.
Also please let me know which hospital they will be taking you to, after you have panic attack, or cramps ect. want to help defry hospital cost. It is getting so expense now. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG guess what's happened today? Our solicitor is retiring next month and I suddenly thought, Ah ha! (not haha, but Ah ha). This little old geezer has our house deeds in his safe!!!!How's that for thinking on my feet? So I've phoned them up and ...yes, you've guessed it. They haven't got them any more. I've had 3 different stories and excuses as to why, but they are NOT there...Charming, b.charming....Wait until we ever want to sell up. They reckon that we just have to appy to the land registry for copies. Gosh that,s going to cost us I bet... Anyway, I don't know why I'm worrying because I ain't moving. Not before the house falls down.hahaha. DH has done a bit more work on staircase. Thats 2 walls scraped!!! I really put myself out today for his lunch, (I'd had mine out with bezzy friend who has no qualms about leaving me to go to Austria for a week.(I digress))I BOUGHT a "cornish pasty" from the bakers and opened a TIN of peas.....(I DID heat them up for him). Tomorrow we shall have Yorkshire puds...If I can fit it in whle I watch Judge Judy. I like her on a weekend. Speak to you soon. Tammy DH is ALSO in a little "huffy puffy" (bless him) well I'm blowed if I know why.... b.owed if I care....susan x
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Susan - don't worry about your Deeds. To the best of my knowledge and provided your house is registered with the Land Registry, Deeds are a thing of the past. But I am not a solicitor and they are the best people to give you the best advice. Pengwin xxxx
Click to expand...

Oh g.s. just have to tell you this one, I too watch Judge Judy ever day drives hubby nuts. He calls her Judge Crabby Pants.


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Hi everyone , It's 6:30a.m. here and I got woke up with a double jolt ..
> I SURVIVED the blasted test but just so ... Good grief it hurt .. I didnt cry i am a little proud of myself for that , I did scream just once ... but no tears LOL
> That blasted (blankety-blank) dr. actually hit my shoulder blade in my back with the (blankety-blank) needle going in from the front ! talk about nearly jumping off a table ! I am most definitely not myself today , i cant lift my arm for jack and it hurts like ... i dont even have a good description ... I know you lot have probably had the same thing at one point or another ? Where they inject a contrast dye into the joint and then take pictures? Longest two hours of my life ! This guy didnt use the gentle method of putting a needle in ya ... he hit it like he was throwing a dart with stabbing motions , the blood splatter hit me in the face a few times ... why on earth i had to be awake for this i dont know !!!
> He said it had some leaking so it looks like there is a tear in that muscle right in front of the shoulder joint .. but... i have to let him read up on my file and he will get it to my surgeon on monday , i will find out his final verdict on friday the 9th.
> Sorry to go on about it , but i wanted to share it with you guys and let you know what went down yesterday . My arm weighs about a ton right now , the contrast dye makes the whole arm feel heavy and its still very sore this morning .. i was sleeping like a baby and got a nasty spasm that woke me , and then the blasted tooth i chipped started putting its two cents in .. so .. thus the double jolt this morning ... cant win for losing right now ..
> 
> VIV ... you are SO welcome here and just jump in and give us your two cents anytime , we will be pleased to have you and look forward to talking to you
> All of us here are nutty and funny and just lovely !! I warn you though we are addictive personalities .. Hope you love it here as much as i do  We do aim to entertain lol
> 
> PurpleV glad your home ! There really is nothing better than going away and getting back home , something about that first step back inside your own door is such a beautiful feeling , i hope you enjoyed the trip but very glad your home safe and sound .
> GSusan ..Thanks for passing along my message to the rest of the "TennaClub" I know you miss your bestie didnt she just get back from somewhere else not too long ago ? Sounds like she wont sit still very long just like our PurpleV and Pengwin ... HAHA well you too really ! You guys make me tired just thinking of all you do  Thanks for all of the thoughts and well wishes everyone .
> I dont think i can knit today but i may take another pain pill and try later anyway lol.
> 
> My sister drove me to the hospital yesterday and she crocheted an entire fingerless glove for her MIL while waiting for them to finish with me lol ... Then about two hours after we got back we picked up our sewing circle group (The Indiana Bag Ladies) and trouped off to the museum ... They have a room there that was moved from England i think it said in 1909 or something , it was the most beautiful room i have ever seen !! so gorgeous... they also had some of the prettiest quilts there , they didnt let us take pictures of them  something about flashes on camera's and the quilts being on loan to them ... stupid stuff , They had benches in every room so i sat room to room and would turn in circles and admire everything that way  I should probably have stayed home in bed, but it was my first field trip with this group and i thought of all of you and how busy you stay and decided i could be as miserable there as i would have been staying home lol .
> 
> Pam I am sorry your Kitty is going through some rough stuff , I love cats I hope the little guy comes through with no problems .
> Tammie , i could just see waking up to the little one with a bottle of coke just a drinking it as fast as she could before you could wake up lol .. I hope the two of you are having fun with her little caffeine rush
> OH and goodness i haven't even given my deep thought to you ANN .. jumping off a bridge !? Are you serious ... I am all for supporting charities but couldnt they come up with something for Heart health and strokes that wouldn't giving someone a heart attack or stroke ?? maybe?? Lady you are waaaaaay braver than i am !! I will support you in any way i can , Money gets scraped alot here but i will send ya what i can , You have my moral support too , i will be cheering for you  Let us know before the big jump and then afterwards too of course , i cant wait to hear how it goes
> Ok friends ..wait .. Pengwin did you come home yet too ??
> Ok , my pain pill is kicking in so i think it is safe to lay back down for a bit , the hubby is getting ready to leave for work and my son is going target shooting with my nephew so i will have the house to myself .. well i gotta share it with the flea bag doggie but thats ok he will sleep on the floor next to my bed anyway
> Be back later tonight maybe , everyone be safe and have a wonderful day


Oh Angie ,I am so sorry you are in so much pain. I wish I could come and take care of you. I just hope up coming surgrey ( if you have it will help you. I would of cried if they did a needle to me like they did to you. I haave such a fear of them. They have to let me hold someone hand and shake my foot so i do not move.
Also I wanted to tell you when I have sinus head ache my teeth hurt. May be the dye is causing the tooth pain. But just hope you will be able to get a good nights sleep. 
I am glad about one thing you did get to go to the museum. It sounds like you had a wondrful time. Sleep well Angie. lots of arm wraps. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

G.s I am sorry for what I said about you not having anything to say, and my saying you not feeling well. Gees wash my mouth out with soap. Here you are not. I hope you will feel better soon. Glad you are having a good garden this year. Sounds like hubby is enjoying it. It has to good for him as well. I hope you will feel better soon. Lots of arm wraps. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Tammi, how are you doing? Have you done anything on the new gadet hubby got you? Forgot what you call it. Of all the things I miss, I miss my mind the most. Hope you are doing well. arm wraps Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Well all it has been quite a day for me. And to top it off Had a lovely supper tonight( not really) Hubby watched the food network the other day. Saw a recipe for Italian meat loaf for sandwiches. I was suppose to make it yesterday, but he decide he wanted something else. 
So being the wonderful wife I am, made it tonight. The man loves meat loaf. This thing was awful, and even that does not describe it.Plus the sauce the mayo was o.k. but you blend in arugula,( it a salad thing ) with a taste I can not decribe. It was plain offal.I told hubby to feed it to the chickens the Arugula I mean. Think I will go and eat a brownie, I made today.Everone have a good nights sleep. Arm Wraps to all. Pam


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've had a strange day so far. To put it in a nutshell (doesn't that sound as though I'm educated?) I started my afghan of 249 loops a row, (I know I told you it was 249 loops, so please believe me when I will tell you again and again it's 249 loops)at row 34. Now! 7 hours later, after watching Judge Judy, tidying the kitchen and doing a wonderful dinner I am back at row 34!!!! I dropped a b******** loop..... Was I sick. Now, Linkan that is nothing as to what you have to put up with today. If you take my advise (doesn't sound like me)You'll keep yourself well up on the painkillers. I once was told by Dr. to take them every so many hours even if I didn't feel I needed them. It's supposed to give your body a chance to put up a resistance. Don't wait for the pain.
> Tammie, I can just see your J drinking this coke haha. Thank your lucky stars it wasn't beer hahaha. Mind you it would have sent her to sleep again haahha. You know you only jest when you say you aren't letting her stop again. There's nothing like it. I've got our 2 tomorrow night. DH has done another 2hrs on staircase. He had to sit down for a rest and that was cool I thought. He's showing me he's sensible and I don't feel so worried. I forget he's seriously ill sometimes, but soon come back down to earth with a bump. Where's LC today? Have you lot told her that I'm going away next week and I won't be on here? Show her how to call me won't you? Talking about calling (which I was) where the h*** is pengwin? You don't think she's locked up for drunk and disorderly behaviour do you????? Have you heard anything purpleV? Ann I always thought you were abseiling and not jumping off a bridge. It's the rest of the Tennaclub that got it wrong. Mind you, when you reckon there's probably not much sense between the lot of us, then it's not surprising. There's nothing on TV tonight so I may go and have a bath. I'll be back on later. OBTW Pam...I didn't mean to miss you out. Is your DH still in a hissy fit? Or your friend still in the sulks? S** them....hahaha. You sit and talk to us, there's bound to be one of us on line. love you asll susan x
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad hubby is finially taken it easy. Please try to remember pengwin is the one with refined taste here and upper crusted. very crusted, and a little tipsy, I mean this in the most refined way. :XD:
> Hubby is over his hissy fit.Trouble is # one son came over last night and agreed with him as did the neighbor. At least Vet was on my side. Told hubby it's better to be safe then sorry.
> As for my best friend, don't think we are any more. She has done a lot of mean things to me, and I keep forgiving her. I always think I can help people who have alot of problems. Son told me a long time ago with a friend like that who needs enemy's. Called her today and told her to call me back hate answering machines. She knew she had done wrong and emails me and said I hurt her,and she could not deal with me. Trouble is she doesn't want to be confronted . She has a nasty temper. She put my password and( she was the only one who knew it , even hubby didn't)and name and address in state paper on opinion, I knew she did it, but did not say anything, and she has done more than that. I guess I reached my limit with her this time. I feel very sorry for her don't get me wrong, she has alot of problems, but after 11 years of her pulling stuff that is mean on me I have had enough. You are so lucky to have such a dear friend that you do. I have other friends , and I am getting on with it. Enough of my woe is me. arm wraps Pam
Click to expand...

Pam!! Stop kidding yourself sweetheart. Anyone who does nasty tricks to you like that isn't your friend nor does she deserve your friendship. It's sad but it's true. Walk away, if she decided to come back on the scene be very wary what you tell her. You can't really hope to have a frienship like that can you? Bezzy and me been friends 30+yrs and we have our moments, (as in marriage) and a little break does us good. But I trust her with my life and I know she's the same. Just take a little while to think it through! Here endeth the first lesson!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> G.s I am sorry for what I said about you not having anything to say, and my saying you not feeling well. Gees wash my mouth out with soap. Here you are not. I hope you will feel better soon. Glad you are having a good garden this year. Sounds like hubby is enjoying it. It has to good for him as well. I hope you will feel better soon. Lots of arm wraps. Pam


Don't know why you are sorry!!!! You haven't upset me at all. I can't think of anything you write that does....Love Susan x


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Tammi, how are you doing? Have you done anything on the new gadet hubby got you? Forgot what you call it. Of all the things I miss, I miss my mind the most. Hope you are doing well. arm wraps Pam


You can borrow my mind anytime you want girl....It's no better than yours but your'e welcome to it!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning all from a rather cloudy Surrey. It's half past ten and I'm still having breakfast. Didn't wake up 'til 9.30, must have been tired.
Well today we are going to move our clothes (well mine anyway and if there's room, my husband's) into the new wardrobe. The house is slowly being tidied up as we put more and more things away. Also going to hang the curtains in the bedroom.
I hope every one had a good night sleep. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

It's 11 am and I'm still in pj's. I really can't be bothered this morning. I've got to go and collect the boys and that will make me stir!!!They are always good for me. I've got to think what to take in the caravan and my mind has gone!!!Pam is it with you? Cos it's not here. Everything will work out I'm sure. Do any of you ever get a really tired lazy day? I always feel guilty when I feel like this and always push myself when maybe I should rest a while. OMG I'll have to go for a shower. How lazy is that eh? when I can't be bothered to wash? hahaha have a nice day. I'll be back on when I stir myself. susan x


----------



## Airy Fairy

Just luv yr humour!!!


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> Tammi, how are you doing? Have you done anything on the new gadet hubby got you? Forgot what you call it. Of all the things I miss, I miss my mind the most. Hope you are doing well. arm wps Pam


so far so good thanks, you mean the hairpin loom thing, well i done 3 stripes about 3 foot long and tryed joinin them together didnt work out to well but its my first time, will give it another go some time, think there a pic of it started somwere on forum, hope you well tammie


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> It's 11 am and I'm still in pj's. I really can't be bothered this morning. I've got to go and collect the boys and that will make me stir!!!They are always good for me. I've got to think what to take in the caravan and my mind has gone!!!Pam is it with you? Cos it's not here. Everything will work out I'm sure. Do any of you ever get a really tired lazy day? I always feel guilty when I feel like this and always push myself when maybe I should rest a while. OMG I'll have to go for a shower. How lazy is that eh? when I can't be bothered to wash? hahaha have a nice day. I'll be back on when I stir myself. susan x


aw bless you i feel like that every sunday we call it pj day over here cos some people stay in there pj,s all day


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Good morning all from a rather cloudy Surrey. It's half past ten and I'm still having breakfast. Didn't wake up 'til 9.30, must have been tired.
> Well today we are going to move our clothes (well mine anyway and if there's room, my husband's) into the new wardrobe. The house is slowly being tidied up as we put more and more things away. Also going to hang the curtains in the bedroom.
> I hope every one had a good night sleep. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


ha ha if its anything like my clothes space i know what you mean got 3 piece wardrobe set aset of 5 drawers and a set of 6 drawers in bedroom think hubbie has got 2 drawers and a tiny bit in one of the wardrobe thats it the rest is mine,


----------



## Airy Fairy

I really needed some laughs and these messages have been a tonic...keep them coming


----------



## grandma susan

whackydo said:


> I really needed some laughs and these messages have been a tonic...keep them coming


Morning whackydo,,,,,Have you been on our post before? or is your name just familiar.? What do you mean laughs girl? We are deadly serious hahahahahaha. It's everybody else that's crackers......Welcome. :roll:


----------



## nanabanana

whackydo said:


> I really needed some laughs and these messages have been a tonic...keep them coming


Hi Whackydo, welcome to this fantastic group, kind of crazy, but stay with us it will always make you laugh, a LOT. We call ourselves the ''tenna ladies'' !!!! Hugs Ann x :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon all and a big barmy welcome Whackydo. Hope you enjoy it here, we are all completely mad. :roll: 
Well we've put clothes in the wardrobe. Mine fit into my half and yes we have half each and my husband has so many trousers and shirts that he does not wear and will not give to the charity shop that he can't get all his stuff in. He was muttering away and the air went blue. I beat a hasty retreat at that point. You should have heard what he said when I offered to help.
You lot are a bad influence on me, lazing around in your pjs all day. I've decided that the curtains can wait until tomorrow and just sit here check on KP, do some knitting, catch up on the tv I recorded while we were away and parcel up some little things for the post.
It's been raining all morning but it seems to have stopped now.
Catch you all later. Super big worldwide hugs. PurpleV
ps I'm feeling so lazy that I can't think of anything rude to say about Pengwin! How bad is that.


----------



## PurpleFi

It's me again. 
Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've had a strange day so far. To put it in a nutshell (doesn't that sound as though I'm educated?) I started my afghan of 249 loops a row, (I know I told you it was 249 loops, so please believe me when I will tell you again and again it's 249 loops)at row 34. Now! 7 hours later, after watching Judge Judy, tidying the kitchen and doing a wonderful dinner I am back at row 34!!!! I dropped a b******** loop..... Was I sick. Now, Linkan that is nothing as to what you have to put up with today. If you take my advise (doesn't sound like me)You'll keep yourself well up on the painkillers. I once was told by Dr. to take them every so many hours even if I didn't feel I needed them. It's supposed to give your body a chance to put up a resistance. Don't wait for the pain.
> Tammie, I can just see your J drinking this coke haha. Thank your lucky stars it wasn't beer hahaha. Mind you it would have sent her to sleep again haahha. You know you only jest when you say you aren't letting her stop again. There's nothing like it. I've got our 2 tomorrow night. DH has done another 2hrs on staircase. He had to sit down for a rest and that was cool I thought. He's showing me he's sensible and I don't feel so worried. I forget he's seriously ill sometimes, but soon come back down to earth with a bump. Where's LC today? Have you lot told her that I'm going away next week and I won't be on here? Show her how to call me won't you? Talking about calling (which I was) where the h*** is pengwin? You don't think she's locked up for drunk and disorderly behaviour do you????? Have you heard anything purpleV? Ann I always thought you were abseiling and not jumping off a bridge. It's the rest of the Tennaclub that got it wrong. Mind you, when you reckon there's probably not much sense between the lot of us, then it's not surprising. There's nothing on TV tonight so I may go and have a bath. I'll be back on later. OBTW Pam...I didn't mean to miss you out. Is your DH still in a hissy fit? Or your friend still in the sulks? S** them....hahaha. You sit and talk to us, there's bound to be one of us on line. love you asll susan x
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad hubby is finially taken it easy. Please try to remember pengwin is the one with refined taste here and upper crusted. very crusted, and a little tipsy, I mean this in the most refined way. :XD:
> Hubby is over his hissy fit.Trouble is # one son came over last night and agreed with him as did the neighbor. At least Vet was on my side. Told hubby it's better to be safe then sorry.
> As for my best friend, don't think we are any more. She has done a lot of mean things to me, and I keep forgiving her. I always think I can help people who have alot of problems. Son told me a long time ago with a friend like that who needs enemy's. Called her today and told her to call me back hate answering machines. She knew she had done wrong and emails me and said I hurt her,and she could not deal with me. Trouble is she doesn't want to be confronted . She has a nasty temper. She put my password and( she was the only one who knew it , even hubby didn't)and name and address in state paper on opinion, I knew she did it, but did not say anything, and she has done more than that. I guess I reached my limit with her this time. I feel very sorry for her don't get me wrong, she has alot of problems, but after 11 years of her pulling stuff that is mean on me I have had enough. You are so lucky to have such a dear friend that you do. I have other friends , and I am getting on with it. Enough of my woe is me. arm wraps Pam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pam!! Stop kidding yourself sweetheart. Anyone who does nasty tricks to you like that isn't your friend nor does she deserve your friendship. It's sad but it's true. Walk away, if she decided to come back on the scene be very wary what you tell her. You can't really hope to have a frienship like that can you? Bezzy and me been friends 30+yrs and we have our moments, (as in marriage) and a little break does us good. But I trust her with my life and I know she's the same. Just take a little while to think it through! Here endeth the first lesson!!!!
Click to expand...

Boy have I really learned my lesson. Last night went to my facebook site. My Dad joined it,and ask me to join. so I did so we could write each other,plus g.children,and nieces, and d.inlaw are on it. So the so called dear friend wanted to get into her daughter's site,and I not thinking (she could have joined it and see what daughter was up to) ask for my pass word. guess what a stupid thing I did gave her my password. Went into site yesterday to change my password, guess what she had done, went into to it and under place where it says who do you not want to be on your site. She type in my father's name. How low is that. so just incase she has to join now put her name as a person who can not get into my site. :thumbup: Her daughter has also stop her from coming on her site. She told me that. I don't think I will ever trust her or want to see her again. That is sad because I have always looked for the good in people,and not the bad. Hard lesson to learn. But you are so right Susan. Thanks for caring. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> It's me again.
> Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.


Oh P.V. that is just wonderful. You have to be so proud of your mom, and to have that picture wow. thank you for sharing it. 
pam
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammi, how are you doing? Have you done anything on the new gadet hubby got you? Forgot what you call it. Of all the things I miss, I miss my mind the most. Hope you are doing well. arm wraps Pam
> 
> 
> 
> You can borrow my mind anytime you want girl....It's no better than yours but your'e welcome to it!!!!!
Click to expand...

Considering,how many marbles I have lost I might take you up on that. Are you sure you can spare some :roll: Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> G.s I am sorry for what I said about you not having anything to say, and my saying you not feeling well. Gees wash my mouth out with soap. Here you are not. I hope you will feel better soon. Glad you are having a good garden this year. Sounds like hubby is enjoying it. It has to good for him as well. I hope you will feel better soon. Lots of arm wraps. Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why you are sorry!!!! You haven't upset me at all. I can't think of anything you write that does....Love Susan x
Click to expand...

Thank you . arm wraps Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good morning all from a rather cloudy Surrey. It's half past ten and I'm still having breakfast. Didn't wake up 'til 9.30, must have been tired.
> Well today we are going to move our clothes (well mine anyway and if there's room, my husband's) into the new wardrobe. The house is slowly being tidied up as we put more and more things away. Also going to hang the curtains in the bedroom.
> I hope every one had a good night sleep. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


Oh p.v. Cleaned out closets a week or so ago. Poor hubby only has little one and I have most of that plus big one. Did preety good getting rid of my items. Poor hubby did real good getting rid of his. I now have more room for mine.  I mean what does a man need. One good pair a pants, maybe two shirts, and a couple of pairs of grubby jeans and a couple of shirts. They are such fashion plates any way. :XD: pam


----------



## theyarnlady

whackydo said:


> I really needed some laughs and these messages have been a tonic...keep them coming


Oh so glad you have joined this nutty group and your name Whackydo fits in do well. I know the others tenna group say its our name, but I personal love my depends (same as tenna) just more refined,plus they come in panties now. So I have double coverage when on this site. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

Have to leave now I do not get to stay in P.J.s today . Hubby wants me to go with and look at some cars in Black Earth. Told him he could get a new car,as soon as he get's a job. Told him he could be a Walmart greeter. But his son's say the way he greets people Walmart would go out of business. Thats what happens to men when they retire. They become a little looseey-gooseey.Catch you all later. arm wraps Pam


----------



## grandma susan

Well we've been for the boys and we all went for a KFC..Would you believe they had NO tomatoe sauce? I don't like it, but KFC with no tomato sauce!!!!That didn't go down well hahaha. GS1 has come in and is emptying the 50p piggy bank. GS2 goes straight to the freezer. I'm still not feeling good so I've put the water on and I'm locking the bathroom door from the world and sink a bath bomb. I need to get rid of these pains in my body. All I've done is frown today hahaha. I may get back on tonight but don't forget I'm out tomorrow then away for a while until Friday. You can call me as much as you like. Has anybody told hackydo that none of us dare leave this site in case the rest talk about us behind our backs hahahaha. God there's some stupid music coming out of an I-Pod at the moment. High as kites the pair of them... They'll get a clip round the ear soon hhaha


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's me again.
> Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh P.V. that is just wonderful. You have to be so proud of your mom, and to have that picture wow. thank you for sharing it.
> pam
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

PurpleV's mum is responsible for me being called Penguin! Pengwin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending my love to you all ... am transfixed on French red wine and cannot read all that you are saying. I need to be, at home, in good old blighty to understand you all. However, I think Linkan needs a bit Hug and so from I to you Linkan a sincere message to get well soon. Will be leaving Royan next Tuesday and spend a couple of days in northern France. The weather, at the momet, is cold. Yesterday was 30+ degrees C and to day, I wrapped up to the hilt with warm clothing. But I love it here. PurpleV I have a plan.. There are chalets here which cost 700 euros per week in the height of the season but at this time of year cost only 160 euros per week. Give it some thought. In fact, you could all give it some thought - we could al have a really good time. Pengwin xxx
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm sold. Just tell me when and where to meet. Knitting is banned!!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

This time next year but you have to bring the knitting - just so we can be identified. Pengwin xxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodmorning everybody. I slept well so I hope you did too.It's cold and windy here. I'm going to (maybe) stitch that hoodie up today while I watch JJ. Then I MUST make a proper dinner. I feel I've not made one in ages. I hope you are all OK. I've got nothing to write, (Sorry). I'll pop in later. Bezzy pal will be in the air now..Boohoo. she's 70 in January. I thought I might knit her an old ladies shawl!!!! She'll go crazy. hahaha. She knit me some slippers for my 60th and i got a wallet for my bus pass. hahaha. She's mad, (honest)I don't think she'll ever slow down. She takes some keeping up with. Susan x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh g.s. you have nothing to say. Don't you feel well. Sounds like your best friend is a great one to have. She could do rings around me. Didn't you get the message do not mention age, Ann, and Purple V will beat you and be younger. You know they cheat. :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still sticking to my shoe size cos I've got a feeling that I might be the senior partner on this post. Although Pengwin does look so much older than me. :roll: Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

Croooaack (said the Frog - given I'm in Frogland). How dare you say I look older than you. Only today some salesman said he couldn't believe that I was my age. I might need ironing but I'm still young at heart. Pengwin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really needed some laughs and these messages have been a tonic...keep them coming
> 
> 
> 
> Morning whackydo,,,,,Have you been on our post before? or is your name just familiar.? What do you mean laughs girl? We are deadly serious hahahahahaha. It's everybody else that's crackers......Welcome. :roll:
Click to expand...

We always try to smile whackydo ... If' our smiles are the wrong way up, we stand on our heads. Pengwin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???


No they are not.. I am naturally refined and of good taste - that is why I have you as a cousin. Pengwin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx


----------



## linkan

Enjoy your bath GrammaS. hope it takes the aches away  
I miss my bath tub but dont tell the hubby i said so .. it was my blasted idea to put in the big shower and get rid of the tub :| what was i thinking ??? 
My tooth hurts way less today , i am convinced it was the dye making it hurt so much ... it was like something touching all the nerves on that side of my mouth , awful .. just awful ... well i took enough pain killers yesterday that they eventually knocked me out for a good 10 hours .. which is awesome because that is 10 hrs of no pain right  of course now i am awake and dont want to be in this bed anymore ... dont want to get out of my PJ's just want to get out of bed ... the hubby wanted to go to KFC today GrammaS . but i told him no , we have plenty of food in the pantry for a change and if he wont do it i will cook later , but he wakes up starving to death everyday !! so he is off to Taco bell for something to hold him over till dinner time lol .
i think i will move to the couch and take my knitting with me , i havent done much of anything for two days so i am going to work on that scarf ... i did a few rows last night before i finally fell asleep , and i had to force myself to put it down because i couldnt keep my eyes open ... ;D
Welcome wackydo we do have fun here , just telling our everyday doings can sometimes bring on a fit of giggles , grammaS. gets into the most fun , and purple is always busy doing something interesting .. oh and Ann is gonna do something off a bridge ... i dont know what jump backwards or fly or i dont know what abseiling is .... ?
Yarnlady .. sometimes it is hard to remember that friendship isnt built on helping someone else who is troubled and she sounds troubled .. it is on trust and genuine commraderie , Dont feel too bad , she will kick herself when she realizes someday that the best friend in her corner is no longer in her life ... let her go , set her free , and no matter how sorry you feel for her , my advice would be dont let her back in .
And keep your passwords under wraps too LOL  
PurpleV !! Your mother is a beauty what a wonderful picture .. they captured her just right didnt they ?!  My Dad was a gymnast i wonder now if i have any photos of him .. they say that he could do anything on the parralel bars and a trampoline lol .. did your Mom have trophies ? I think it is so nice to remember the things they did when they were young .. the only thing i did in school was choir and you couldnt drag me in front of an audience now with ten horses lol anyway my voice is reserved for one place only .... the shower  
I should prolly get moving it is only one room from here to the living room but im gonna get to that couch and vegetate there with my knitting and my netflix for the rest of the day ... well till i have to cook  i think pasta salad sounds good and i have fresh tomatoes to go into it for a change  yup its a plan .. 
Have a wonderful day everyone i will catch up with you all again later .. thanks for all of the well wishes , i am hoping to not think on it again till next friday when i go back to my surgeon , if i have to have surgery it is at the whim of workmans comp to approve it or not ...and it could take them months to decide . . it took them a month to allow the "test" to see if i needed surgery  i need to get all of this dye out of my system and then it wont feel so bad it will go back to its normal level of pain lol  oh well , guess i should move around a bit more if i want to get it gone huh?? darn your right :| ok fine but i am staying in my pjs even if i have to walk circles around the kitchen table LOL 
Hugs to you all !


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodmorning everybody. I slept well so I hope you did too.It's cold and windy here. I'm going to (maybe) stitch that hoodie up today while I watch JJ. Then I MUST make a proper dinner. I feel I've not made one in ages. I hope you are all OK. I've got nothing to write, (Sorry). I'll pop in later. Bezzy pal will be in the air now..Boohoo. she's 70 in January. I thought I might knit her an old ladies shawl!!!! She'll go crazy. hahaha. She knit me some slippers for my 60th and i got a wallet for my bus pass. hahaha. She's mad, (honest)I don't think she'll ever slow down. She takes some keeping up with. Susan x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh g.s. you have nothing to say. Don't you feel well. Sounds like your best friend is a great one to have. She could do rings around me. Didn't you get the message do not mention age, Ann, and Purple V will beat you and be younger. You know they cheat. :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still sticking to my shoe size cos I've got a feeling that I might be the senior partner on this post. Although Pengwin does look so much older than me. :roll: Hugs PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Croooaack (said the Frog - given I'm in Frogland). How dare you say I look older than you. Only today some salesman said he couldn't believe that I was my age. I might need ironing but I'm still young at heart. Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

Perhaps he needs glasses or a white stick!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!


----------



## BarbaraSD

raedean said:


> good morning.
> i missed everyone yesterday.i was not on too much as my little grandsons were home from school.they were sick but seemed to revitalize once the school bus left the area..


I believe that malady periodically hits school age children. The name of it is called "schoolitis" or sometimes "schoolphobia." Can strike suddenly if there is going to be a test and the child didn't study for it. BarbaraSD


----------



## linkan

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending my love to you all ... am transfixed on French red wine and cannot read all that you are saying. I need to be, at home, in good old blighty to understand you all. However, I think Linkan needs a bit Hug and so from I to you Linkan a sincere message to get well soon. Will be leaving Royan next Tuesday and spend a couple of days in northern France. The weather, at the momet, is cold. Yesterday was 30+ degrees C and to day, I wrapped up to the hilt with warm clothing. But I love it here. PurpleV I have a plan.. There are chalets here which cost 700 euros per week in the height of the season but at this time of year cost only 160 euros per week. Give it some thought. In fact, you could all give it some thought - we could al have a really good time. Pengwin xxx
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm sold. Just tell me when and where to meet. Knitting is banned!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This time next year but you have to bring the knitting - just so we can be identified. Pengwin xxxx
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be a wonderful thing if we could do that , ... I could never afford the plane fare but its a lovely thought , i will be there with you all in my thoughts how's that  
Ok , i have never been on a plane and the hubby swears he never will  If we travel it is by car or we dont get to go there :| but thats ok because the furthest we have traveled anyway is Florida lol and only once , spent a week on the beach front , it was the first time he and the kiddies had seen the ocean , i use to go every summer when i was a kid and a few times on my own before we met .. It was nice to show them around someplace i use to haunt  
I have always dreamed of visiting abroad though , going to all of the places i find so beautiful and exotic to me .. London , Ireland , Italy .... There just aren't many places over here that i can imagine you guys saying oh i always wanted to visit ... I dont know .. Iowa , or Denver lol .. ok i kinda want to go to Alaska too but during the summer months there , i aint having that level of cold in these ol' joints nope .. 
aw well something to dream of i guess , thanks for the thought Pengwin its a lovely one .


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
Click to expand...

This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx
Click to expand...

The Duke and Duches of Wessex live just up the roadps Ann did you receive my pm?


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Angela, If you ever make it to the UK Pengwin and I would be happy to show you around.
Hope you are feeling a bit better after a good sleep. Hugs PV


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Duke and Duches of Wessex live just up the roadps Ann did you receive my pm?
Click to expand...

Yes thanks Purple, just replied x


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Hi Angela, If you ever make it to the UK Pengwin and I would be happy to show you around.
> Hope you are feeling a bit better after a good sleep. Hugs PV


Much thank you  
That goes on the bucket list lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Going to sign off now as must have an earlyish night as my husband has to be at the hospital for an xray at 8.30 tomorrow morning. (nothing serious) and I must hang the curtains and tidy up as we are having the grandchildren on Tuesday.
Glad we were away last week the forecast for this week is rain, rain, more rain and wind. Oh I hope Pengwin doesn't have too rough a crossing coming home.
Susan hope you are feeling a bit better.
Ann I think I'm going to rechristen you Action Woman, dashing around in helicopters and leaping of bridges. What ever next.
OK, I'm off to get my pjs on and do some knitting. Night night everyone. Sleep well. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Well we've been for the boys and we all went for a KFC..Would you believe they had NO tomatoe sauce? I don't like it, but KFC with no tomato sauce!!!!That didn't go down well hahaha. GS1 has come in and is emptying the 50p piggy bank. GS2 goes straight to the freezer. I'm still not feeling good so I've put the water on and I'm locking the bathroom door from the world and sink a bath bomb. I need to get rid of these pains in my body. All I've done is frown today hahaha. I may get back on tonight but don't forget I'm out tomorrow then away for a while until Friday. You can call me as much as you like. Has anybody told hackydo that none of us dare leave this site in case the rest talk about us behind our backs hahahaha. God there's some stupid music coming out of an I-Pod at the moment. High as kites the pair of them... They'll get a clip round the ear soon hhaha


Oh hope the bath help the pain. You have a good trip, and we'lll tell hackydo(that is a good one) to yak up a storm. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending my love to you all ... am transfixed on French red wine and cannot read all that you are saying. I need to be, at home, in good old blighty to understand you all. However, I think Linkan needs a bit Hug and so from I to you Linkan a sincere message to get well soon. Will be leaving Royan next Tuesday and spend a couple of days in northern France. The weather, at the momet, is cold. Yesterday was 30+ degrees C and to day, I wrapped up to the hilt with warm clothing. But I love it here. PurpleV I have a plan.. There are chalets here which cost 700 euros per week in the height of the season but at this time of year cost only 160 euros per week. Give it some thought. In fact, you could all give it some thought - we could al have a really good time. Pengwin xxx
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm sold. Just tell me when and where to meet. Knitting is banned!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This time next year but you have to bring the knitting - just so we can be identified. Pengwin xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that be a wonderful thing if we could do that , ... I could never afford the plane fare but its a lovely thought , i will be there with you all in my thoughts how's that
> Ok , i have never been on a plane and the hubby swears he never will  If we travel it is by car or we dont get to go there :| but thats ok because the furthest we have traveled anyway is Florida lol and only once , spent a week on the beach front , it was the first time he and the kiddies had seen the ocean , i use to go every summer when i was a kid and a few times on my own before we met .. It was nice to show them around someplace i use to haunt
> I have always dreamed of visiting abroad though , going to all of the places i find so beautiful and exotic to me .. London , Ireland , Italy .... There just aren't many places over here that i can imagine you guys saying oh i always wanted to visit ... I dont know .. Iowa , or Denver lol .. ok i kinda want to go to Alaska too but during the summer months there , i aint having that level of cold in these ol' joints nope ..
> aw well something to dream of i guess , thanks for the thought Pengwin its a lovely one .
Click to expand...

Just thought of something you could go by boat, and when he gets sea sick enough he will be glad to fly. Also #2 Just leave home without him. He'll survive, and be glad when you come home. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's me again.
> Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh P.V. that is just wonderful. You have to be so proud of your mom, and to have that picture wow. thank you for sharing it.
> pam
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PurpleV's mum is responsible for me being called Penguin Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

It sound to me very appropriate name for a refinded lady, then again, well we will leave it at that. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodmorning everybody. I slept well so I hope you did too.It's cold and windy here. I'm going to (maybe) stitch that hoodie up today while I watch JJ. Then I MUST make a proper dinner. I feel I've not made one in ages. I hope you are all OK. I've got nothing to write, (Sorry). I'll pop in later. Bezzy pal will be in the air now..Boohoo. she's 70 in January. I thought I might knit her an old ladies shawl!!!! She'll go crazy. hahaha. She knit me some slippers for my 60th and i got a wallet for my bus pass. hahaha. She's mad, (honest)I don't think she'll ever slow down. She takes some keeping up with. Susan x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh g.s. you have nothing to say. Don't you feel well. Sounds like your best friend is a great one to have. She could do rings around me. Didn't you get the message do not mention age, Ann, and Purple V will beat you and be younger. You know they cheat. :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still sticking to my shoe size cos I've got a feeling that I might be the senior partner on this post. Although Pengwin does look so much older than me. :roll: Hugs PurpleV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Croooaack (said the Frog - given I'm in Frogland). How dare you say I look older than you. Only today some salesman said he couldn't believe that I was my age. I might need ironing but I'm still young at heart. Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps he needs glasses or a white stick!!!!
Click to expand...

Oh come on we know he wanted to sell her something.Its a saleman for gush sakes. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Duke and Duches of Wessex live just up the roadps Ann did you receive my pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks Purple, just replied x
Click to expand...

I want to know where that money is? and pv and pengwin, Ann wins because she spent time with the Queen,and her little cutie of a hubby Phillip. So no more la de da's. she wins. Plus we should be nice to her, she is going off a bridge backwards. or was it forwards oh what ever she is doing it. Even if I wonder where she put her marbles. Hope she puts them up as she is going to need them after she's through. :? :roll: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

How come everone leaves when I come on? Gee I am trying to play nice. O.K. maybe just a little nice.
Had a lovely day though grey and cold only in the 60's but Hubby wanted to go see cars. then up into the bluffs around Black Earth. He has a new hobby, bought himself a Metal detector and wanted to see old Indian trail. Told him just to do that in our yard. But no thats not good enough. He has to go and look for a trail that is I am sure already covered over with road ect. But it was beautiful up there. Ragweed in full bloom. Eyes started watering, nose started running and ears plug up. Just love those ragweeds. Looked to see if any hickory trees, want some nuts. Don't say it I know what you all are thinking. 
Hubby did take me to the farmers market. Got several nice squash. Ate at a little town dinner,and tearoom. Wait staff were so nice. Then home to do all the things I did not do this morning. Hope everone has a nice evening. arm wraps. Pam


----------



## Airy Fairy

Thanks all you crazy ladies for welcoming me to yr offbeat discussions. As you are obviously on a different time zone I only pick up the messages later/earlier?? Too much for me to work out.! As I write its 11.00am Monday 5th Sept and I've just got back from our goats...yes not human goats... real ones. They've all been popping their kids, mostly twins & even some triplets. They all look the same and are adorable so I've now cut a bundle of ribbons to tie around their necks so I can tell whos who! They are the most adorable little bubs and full of mischief..like little puppies. They are Boer goats so have mainly brown heads and loooong flappy ears. We name them all so its really hard when its time to let go. Thats life on our little hobby farm. We have only a couple of Friesen cows which we
reared from day olds - unfortunately when the drought was on we had to let the others go. The chooks, well they are coming to the end of their time . The worst part of keeping animals is having to let them go. They give us a huge amount of pleasure.
I have to travel up North in a couple of weeks to help my daughter with her tribe..of 5 including identical twin boys.I'd better take some ribbons for around their necks too! From there I then have to go onto to my Mom who is turning 93..she has been a great crafter/knitter/patchworker in her day but with the age the sight is failing. Phew really hate to think that far ahead when I'm suffering the same as I love all sorts of craft.
I'd better go before I bore all you lovely "things" to death. Keep up the chatter


----------



## Airy Fairy

PS I see I forgot to mention there are now 25 kids (17 girls) so it brings our little herd to 50 (I think) with still 2 mums to drop their suspected twins. One day I'll write a list of all their names! Bye


----------



## BarbaraSD

whackydo said:


> PS I see I forgot to mention there are now 25 kids (17 girls) so it brings our little herd to 50 (I think) with still 2 mums to drop their suspected twins. One day I'll write a list of all their names! Bye


Any chance we can see pictures of your "kids"?


----------



## Airy Fairy

BarbaraSD said:


> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS I see I forgot to mention there are now 25 kids (17 girls) so it brings our little herd to 50 (I think) with still 2 mums to drop their suspected twins. One day I'll write a list of all their names! Bye
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance we can see pictures of your "kids"?
Click to expand...

Sorry, wish I had a camera but even if I did I probably wouldn't know how to work it.!! We don't seem to have enough time in the days for taking pics & really no one is much interested in our "kids" or our other hobbies.


----------



## Airy Fairy

theyarnlady said:


> How come everone leaves when I come on? Gee I am trying to play nice. O.K. maybe just a little nice.
> Had a lovely day though grey and cold only in the 60's but Hubby wanted to go see cars. then up into the bluffs around Black Earth. He has a new hobby, bought himself a Metal detector and wanted to see old Indian trail. Told him just to do that in our yard. But no thats not good enough. He has to go and look for a trail that is I am sure already covered over with road ect. But it was beautiful up there. Ragweed in full bloom. Eyes started watering, nose started running and ears plug up. Just love those ragweeds. Looked to see if any hickory trees, want some nuts. Don't say it I know what you all are thinking.
> Hubby did take me to the farmers market. Got several nice squash. Ate at a little town dinner,and tearoom. Wait staff were so nice. Then home to do all the things I did not do this morning. Hope everone has a nice evening. arm wraps. Pam


My hubby got all the gen on "detectors" but we decided it takes on a life of its own and we'd have to forget all our many other hobbies. He is into Vintage Cars/Tractors/and other old machinery. We've had to add many sheds to accommodate everything. There are heaps of places here in Aus to go detecting too.


----------



## theyarnlady

whackydo said:


> Thanks all you crazy ladies for welcoming me to yr offbeat discussions. As you are obviously on a different time zone I only pick up the messages later/earlier?? Too much for me to work out.! As I write its 11.00am Monday 5th Sept and I've just got back from our goats...yes not human goats... real ones. They've all been popping their kids, mostly twins & even some triplets. They all look the same and are adorable so I've now cut a bundle of ribbons to tie around their necks so I can tell whos who! They are the most adorable little bubs and full of mischief..like little puppies. They are Boer goats so have mainly brown heads and loooong flappy ears. We name them all so its really hard when its time to let go. Thats life on our little hobby farm. We have only a couple of Friesen cows which we
> reared from day olds - unfortunately when the drought was on we had to let the others go. The chooks, well they are coming to the end of their time . The worst part of keeping animals is having to let them go. They give us a huge amount of pleasure.
> I have to travel up North in a couple of weeks to help my daughter with her tribe..of 5 including identical twin boys.I'd better take some ribbons for around their necks too! From there I then have to go onto to my Mom who is turning 93..she has been a great crafter/knitter/patchworker in her day but with the age the sight is failing. Phew really hate to think that far ahead when I'm suffering the same as I love all sorts of craft.
> I'd better go before I bore all you lovely "things" to death. Keep up the chatter


You can never bore us. How neat that you have those little goats . It sounds like so much fun to have the new ones to watch,and am sure they all have a personalitys all their own. Know what you mean about having to let them go. We have the same problem with our chickens and its hard to think of them as dinner. they follow you around, like pets. Nice to know your hubby enjoyed the same hobby as my hubby. He would love to talk to my #1 son he is into collecting and restoring older cars. 
It is 9:15 in the evening Sept. 4th. we have not even started the day 5 yet. Isn't it neat that we can connect with each other now.
It is wonderful that you have a nice bunch of grandchildren to spend time with, and to have your mom still with you. My dad is also still with us. He will be 94 in Jan. He is a computor wize and we can be in touch with each other any time we want to. 
Well just keep joining our Tenna Club, and enjoy the crazys that go on here. We love to have everyone who love to laugh and share life. Arm wraps, Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

I want to share something that has been in the back of my mind.
Something for all The Tenna Club to ponder.
As you all know my marbles tend to move around alot. And this thought came to me.

We are born into this world and put into diapers,Or nappys
and we end up wearing depends,or Tenna's or potty pads, before we leave.
Just thought I would let you know my deepest thoughts. 
It's 9:30 , and I am going to bed, before my mind goes into another thought to ponder. Arm Wraps, Pam


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending my love to you all ... am transfixed on French red wine and cannot read all that you are saying. I need to be, at home, in good old blighty to understand you all. However, I think Linkan needs a bit Hug and so from I to you Linkan a sincere message to get well soon. Will be leaving Royan next Tuesday and spend a couple of days in northern France. The weather, at the momet, is cold. Yesterday was 30+ degrees C and to day, I wrapped up to the hilt with warm clothing. But I love it here. PurpleV I have a plan.. There are chalets here which cost 700 euros per week in the height of the season but at this time of year cost only 160 euros per week. Give it some thought. In fact, you could all give it some thought - we could al have a really good time. Pengwin xxx
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm sold. Just tell me when and where to meet. Knitting is banned!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This time next year but you have to bring the knitting - just so we can be identified. Pengwin xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that be a wonderful thing if we could do that , ... I could never afford the plane fare but its a lovely thought , i will be there with you all in my thoughts how's that
> Ok , i have never been on a plane and the hubby swears he never will  If we travel it is by car or we dont get to go there :| but thats ok because the furthest we have traveled anyway is Florida lol and only once , spent a week on the beach front , it was the first time he and the kiddies had seen the ocean , i use to go every summer when i was a kid and a few times on my own before we met .. It was nice to show them around someplace i use to haunt
> I have always dreamed of visiting abroad though , going to all of the places i find so beautiful and exotic to me .. London , Ireland , Italy .... There just aren't many places over here that i can imagine you guys saying oh i always wanted to visit ... I dont know .. Iowa , or Denver lol .. ok i kinda want to go to Alaska too but during the summer months there , i aint having that level of cold in these ol' joints nope ..
> aw well something to dream of i guess , thanks for the thought Pengwin its a lovely one .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just thought of something you could go by boat, and when he gets sea sick enough he will be glad to fly. Also #2 Just leave home without him. He'll survive, and be glad when you come home. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Oh Nah we are joined at the hip me and that one  He is my sweetheart for sure  I could never go that far without him , although given enough funds to do it ... going by cruise ship wouldnt be so bad  ... please though we couldn't afford that either , i ain't talking money but until i have some kind of income even a small one there is no way ... its all i can do to buy a little yarn now and then lol


----------



## linkan

Here is a pic of the lacy leaf scarf i am working on ... Its pretty isnt it  oh and GrammaS i am using some of the Caron simply soft yarn too


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
Click to expand...

now he's somene I can't take. I just can't stand him and never have. Deary me, each to their own eh?


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx
Click to expand...

who's Christopher Trace when he's at home?

I was MARY in the brownies nativity play when I was 7!!! there now, that's fame!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Duke and Duches of Wessex live just up the roadps Ann did you receive my pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks Purple, just replied x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know where that money is? and pv and pengwin, Ann wins because she spent time with the Queen,and her little cutie of a hubby Phillip. So no more la de da's. she wins. Plus we should be nice to her, she is going off a bridge backwards. or was it forwards oh what ever she is doing it. Even if I wonder where she put her marbles. Hope she puts them up as she is going to need them after she's through. :? :roll: :XD:
Click to expand...

Once and for all hahaha Ann isn't going off a bridge hahaha she is climbing a bridge hahahaha or a wall hahaha or god knows what! I know she's a crazy lady with nerve.


----------



## grandma susan

Pam yu


theyarnlady said:


> I want to share something that has been in the back of my mind.
> Something for all The Tenna Club to ponder.
> As you all know my marbles tend to move around alot. And this thought came to me.
> 
> We are born into this world and put into diapers,Or nappys
> and we end up wearing depends,or Tenna's or potty pads, before we leave.
> Just thought I would let you know my deepest thoughts.
> It's 9:30 , and I am going to bed, before my mind goes into another thought to ponder. Arm Wraps, Pam


Pam you are so funny.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Here is a pic of the lacy leaf scarf i am working on ... Its pretty isnt it  oh and GrammaS i am using some of the Caron simply soft yarn too


I don't believe you are just a newbie Linkan. Your work is wonderful. You've gone straight into knitting in the deep end. Well done you. It's so pretty. love susan x


----------



## grandma susan

I feel tons better today girls and NEARLY back on form. Didn't really have a good night with GS2. He has asthma and coughed all night. He's fine now we are up and he's had his inhalers. The first words I get from him is "Can I have sausage and beans for breakfast?" EAT? he never stops. GS1 is a different kettle of fish. Doesn't eat half as much but eats more healthy. He's still in bed. He'll be there until I move him and then straight in the shower!!! Little one runs a mile when shower is mentioned. They go back to school tomorrow and aren't wanting too. Little one starts his new one. We are off to the seaside today...It had better not rain...Good morning to our new ladies, whackydoo and barbara. Have a great day. I'll come back on later to say bye bye before we go in the caravan for a few days tomorrow. love susan x


----------



## grandma susan

Linkan I DO love thast caron yarn... I'm going to send for some more someday.


----------



## PurpleFi

I worked at the Playboy Bunny Club in London!


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> I want to share something that has been in the back of my mind.
> Something for all The Tenna Club to ponder.
> As you all know my marbles tend to move around alot. And this thought came to me.
> 
> We are born into this world and put into diapers,Or nappys
> and we end up wearing depends,or Tenna's or potty pads, before we leave.
> Just thought I would let you know my deepest thoughts.
> It's 9:30 , and I am going to bed, before my mind goes into another thought to ponder. Arm Wraps, Pam


Not sure I wanted to know that one. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Wakey, wakey. Good morning from sunny, if not a bit windy and definitely autumnal, Surrey. Woken up with a cup of coffee brought in my my husband this morning. He' just gone off to have his xray. You'd think it was major surgery the way he panics, but that's the way he is. Anyway it's nice and quiet here, not used to having breakfast on my own.
Well, where to start, I go to bed early and you lot all get going.
Susan glady you are feeling better, hope you are going to build sandcastles and don't forget to jump on them when you have finished.
Angela, that scarf is lovely and such a pretty colour even if it is not purple. Although I love my husband dearly I do enjoy getting on the train and going to visit Pengwin on my own.
Whackydo, you must try and get us a photo of your little goats. I love goats cheese, also ewes cheese. Can't take cows cheese tho. Enjoy your trip to your family.
Pam, just found a whole tin of marbles at the back of a cupboard. Are they yours?
Barbara, nicer to see you here. Let us know a bit about yourself.
Ann, do you have to train for your abseil? You must be really fit.
Well, I'm off to the post office this morning and to do a bit more shopping. Have a good week everyone. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

Well it's nearly 9.30 and I'm ready.... Just me.....DH in bathroom... GS2 says he doesn't want to go now and doesn't seem to be moving in the dressing for the day area. GS1 can't wake up!!!!!My patience is running low...Do I need this?...Thought I'd come on here so as I don't SHOUT at everybody....Patience Susan.....God may I live long enough to get through this day....hahahaha.......


----------



## Airy Fairy

PurpleV said:


> I worked at the Playboy Bunny Club in London!


Really?? or are you having us on. What part did you play??
Com' n give us the inside story..don't just whett our sic appetites!!!


----------



## linkan

Oh wow ... you ladies really got to going didn't you  
where to start , where to start .... lets see , it is 6:10 a.m. here in windy, rainy ,Indiana  It is a much needed rain thats for sure .
I am sitting in my soon to be craft room , that is now totally barren ... My daughter and her fiance have come to stay the night and she cleaned me out ... everything that was making it homey she is taking with her when she leaves  so she has left just my little desk , chair , and two little book shelves , they are tiny ... 
Oh well , the stuff really was hers but she packed it all up for storage instead of wanting me to use it ... considering the fact that i take very good care of my things i thought that was unkind of her but oh well like i said it is her stuff ..  made me cry a little , i think i am losing it on all these meds from the last couple days because as i said before ... i do *not* cry easily.

Other than that we had a nice visit , they mostly visited the internet since they do not have it there and netflix which they also do not have there lol .
I added another three tiers to the scarf , thank you for all the compliments on it but i truly do still feel like a newbie lol  And i am trying to do harder and harder patterns so that i can improve on it ... my sister Lisa told me it is good i am doing the patterns i am doing because i am learning stitches that she will heave to do on some of hers , this way i can learn them first and then show her how to do it ... this is the way it has been going for me to teach her to knit lol  She is doing great so far and has actually started a pair of socks !  I hate to wear socks so i have no big interest there , but i love a big sweater or wrap so i am looking at many different patterns for those to try  I fell in love totally with the Bernat Bamboo natural fiber yarns ... expensive little things , but they are on sale this week at Joanns  pay day is next friday  so i have to wait and bide my time so far i have only one but i want to get at least 10 of them to make me a sweater  ..... someday lol 

now ... PurpleV .. a playboy bunny ?? really ? You go girlfriend !!  
GrammaS you guys have fun on your caravan trip , please be careful  I couldn't take the heartache if anything should happen to any of you !!  
Wackydo .. sounds wonderful where you are that you have a farm full of lots of interesting animals  wish we could see what it is like for you there , are you knitting anything in particular right now ?? would love to hear about it  
Pam ... I have often thought the same thing about the "tenna" situation lol , I am only 40 yrs. young and there are moments anymore that a sneeze or cough or even a surprise will make me need one !! 
Pengwin .. are you home yet lady or still roaming around France ? Get home safely  Don't bring the wine with you 
Ann .. so you are wall climbing ? My son wanted to do that they have it at the ymca but he needed a parent signature as he is only 14 (for one more month) and he was there with a friend  .. You go girl too  Get your climb on  
GrammaS glad you are feeling better  purpleV i will be making a trip to the post office Tuesday  It is Labor Day tomorrow so no school and no post and no banks , everything is closed for the day  
Well it is 6:30 a.m. now so i am going to hop off of here and try to get some sleep again ... the Hubby was out of sorts with me because i didnt feel like cuddling , i think i hurt some feelings , but i am sore and moody still so he will have to get over it , he turned over and went to sleep and i moved to the craft room lol , now that he is good and out i think i will go to bed myself  
Have a wonderful day everyone !! Lots of Love !  
Tammie haven't seen you on in awhile , hope you are doing well too


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Linkan I DO love thast caron yarn... I'm going to send for some more someday.


There for a while it was the only kind of yarn i had in my stash , i have expanded to some others but i still love the way this stuff works up too ... and it is not too expensive . . thats a plus ..  cant wait to see what you do with it


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the lacy leaf scarf i am working on ... Its pretty isnt it  oh and GrammaS i am using some of the Caron simply soft yarn too
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are just a newbie Linkan. Your work is wonderful. You've gone straight into knitting in the deep end. Well done you. It's so pretty. love susan x
Click to expand...

Awww shucks , making me blush , this blasted thing was restarted 4 times !! i finally switched to a different color and decided it didnt want to be dark pink ... lol , it is suppose to be a gift for a cousin to match the hat i made her  now i have to figure out how to incorporate the darker pink as an accent like i did on the hat  any suggestions ??

Oh an PurpleV. I know it would be so pretty in purple too wouldn't it , i am looking through my stash and i have some left over purple Boucle that i am considering for that very thing , if it works out i will post a pic for ya


----------



## linkan

BarbaraSD said:


> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS I see I forgot to mention there are now 25 kids (17 girls) so it brings our little herd to 50 (I think) with still 2 mums to drop their suspected twins. One day I'll write a list of all their names! Bye
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance we can see pictures of your "kids"?
Click to expand...

Hello Barbara , i didn't see you in all those other posts , welcome to the best thread in the whole place  
Once you visit you will want to come back often


----------



## Airy Fairy

linkan said:


> Oh wow ... you ladies really got to going didn't you
> where to start , where to start .... lets see , it is 6:10 a.m. here in windy, rainy ,Indiana  It is a much needed rain thats for sure .
> I am sitting in my soon to be craft room , that is now totally barren ... My daughter and her fiance have come to stay the night and she cleaned me out ... everything that was making it homey she is taking with her when she leaves  so she has left just my little desk , chair , and two little book shelves , they are tiny ...
> Oh well , the stuff really was hers but she packed it all up for storage instead of wanting me to use it ... considering the fact that i take very good care of my things i thought that was unkind of her but oh well like i said it is her stuff ..  made me cry a little , i think i am losing it on all these meds from the last couple days because as i said before ... i do *not* cry easily.
> 
> Other than that we had a nice visit , they mostly visited the internet since they do not have it there and netflix which they also do not have there lol .
> I added another three tiers to the scarf , thank you for all the compliments on it but i truly do still feel like a newbie lol  And i am trying to do harder and harder patterns so that i can improve on it ... my sister Lisa told me it is good i am doing the patterns i am doing because i am learning stitches that she will heave to do on some of hers , this way i can learn them first and then show her how to do it ... this is the way it has been going for me to teach her to knit lol  She is doing great so far and has actually started a pair of socks !  I hate to wear socks so i have no big interest there , but i love a big sweater or wrap so i am looking at many different patterns for those to try  I fell in love totally with the Bernat Bamboo natural fiber yarns ... expensive little things , but they are on sale this week at Joanns  pay day is next friday  so i have to wait and bide my time so far i have only one but i want to get at least 10 of them to make me a sweater  ..... someday lol
> 
> now ... PurpleV .. a playboy bunny ?? really ? You go girlfriend !!
> GrammaS you guys have fun on your caravan trip , please be careful  I couldn't take the heartache if anything should happen to any of you !!
> Wackydo .. sounds wonderful where you are that you have a farm full of lots of interesting animals  wish we could see what it is like for you there , are you knitting anything in particular right now ?? would love to hear about it
> Pam ... I have often thought the same thing about the "tenna" situation lol , I am only 40 yrs. young and there are moments anymore that a sneeze or cough or even a surprise will make me need one !!
> Pengwin .. are you home yet lady or still roaming around France ? Get home safely  Don't bring the wine with you
> Ann .. so you are wall climbing ? My son wanted to do that they have it at the ymca but he needed a parent signature as he is only 14 (for one more month) and he was there with a friend  .. You go girl too  Get your climb on
> GrammaS glad you are feeling better  purpleV i will be making a trip to the post office Tuesday  It is Labor Day tomorrow so no school and no post and no banks , everything is closed for the day
> Well it is 6:30 a.m. now so i am going to hop off of here and try to get some sleep again ... the Hubby was out of sorts with me because i didnt feel like cuddling , i think i hurt some feelings , but i am sore and moody still so he will have to get over it , he turned over and went to sleep and i moved to the craft room lol , now that he is good and out i think i will go to bed myself
> Have a wonderful day everyone !! Lots of Love !
> Tammie haven't seen you on in awhile , hope you are doing well too


Hey, don't worry about a bare craft room, just imagine all the new yarns/gizmos etc of yr own you can fill it with and
not worry about anyone taking them from you. Gee, kids can be unkind and thoughtless. I've got a shed full of every imaginable craft and enough wool/fabric to start my own habby shop!!! Got a lot passed on. My kids don't want anything even their own stuff. Inherited a lot of great wool (mostly pink & I have 6 g-sons & only l g-daughter) - I was reluctant to use for just anything but then I thought again and realized if I didn't enjoy knitting/crocheting it up it would just be chucked out in the final clearout i.e. when I leave this great planet. I've been crocheting a few knee rugs this year - learned a "crazy crochet" stitch and loved it. Made(crocheted) a couple of big Tartan Rugs for the Twinnies so now all the g-kids have one. Also Zig Zag Beanies - made a fair few of them too. Oh No, not for my use, those I buy!!!!
These are for sale in my charity stall at the end of November - hopefully catch the Christmas traffic and Grey Nomads passing thru our Historical little Village.
Tied the ribbons around the little kids - they look soo cute!
Will see if any visitors can take some pics .
Catchulater


----------



## Airy Fairy

linkan said:


> Oh wow ... you ladies really got to going didn't you
> where to start , where to start .... lets see , it is 6:10 a.m. here in windy, rainy ,Indiana  It is a much needed rain thats for sure .
> I am sitting in my soon to be craft room , that is now totally barren ... My daughter and her fiance have come to stay the night and she cleaned me out ... everything that was making it homey she is taking with her when she leaves  so she has left just my little desk , chair , and two little book shelves , they are tiny ...
> Oh well , the stuff really was hers but she packed it all up for storage instead of wanting me to use it ... considering the fact that i take very good care of my things i thought that was unkind of her but oh well like i said it is her stuff ..  made me cry a little , i think i am losing it on all these meds from the last couple days because as i said before ... i do *not* cry easily.
> 
> Other than that we had a nice visit , they mostly visited the internet since they do not have it there and netflix which they also do not have there lol .
> I added another three tiers to the scarf , thank you for all the compliments on it but i truly do still feel like a newbie lol  And i am trying to do harder and harder patterns so that i can improve on it ... my sister Lisa told me it is good i am doing the patterns i am doing because i am learning stitches that she will heave to do on some of hers , this way i can learn them first and then show her how to do it ... this is the way it has been going for me to teach her to knit lol  She is doing great so far and has actually started a pair of socks !  I hate to wear socks so i have no big interest there , but i love a big sweater or wrap so i am looking at many different patterns for those to try  I fell in love totally with the Bernat Bamboo natural fiber yarns ... expensive little things , but they are on sale this week at Joanns  pay day is next friday  so i have to wait and bide my time so far i have only one but i want to get at least 10 of them to make me a sweater  ..... someday lol
> 
> now ... PurpleV .. a playboy bunny ?? really ? You go girlfriend !!
> GrammaS you guys have fun on your caravan trip , please be careful  I couldn't take the heartache if anything should happen to any of you !!
> Wackydo .. sounds wonderful where you are that you have a farm full of lots of interesting animals  wish we could see what it is like for you there , are you knitting anything in particular right now ?? would love to hear about it
> Pam ... I have often thought the same thing about the "tenna" situation lol , I am only 40 yrs. young and there are moments anymore that a sneeze or cough or even a surprise will make me need one !!
> Pengwin .. are you home yet lady or still roaming around France ? Get home safely  Don't bring the wine with you
> Ann .. so you are wall climbing ? My son wanted to do that they have it at the ymca but he needed a parent signature as he is only 14 (for one more month) and he was there with a friend  .. You go girl too  Get your climb on
> GrammaS glad you are feeling better  purpleV i will be making a trip to the post office Tuesday  It is Labor Day tomorrow so no school and no post and no banks , everything is closed for the day
> Well it is 6:30 a.m. now so i am going to hop off of here and try to get some sleep again ... the Hubby was out of sorts with me because i didnt feel like cuddling , i think i hurt some feelings , but i am sore and moody still so he will have to get over it , he turned over and went to sleep and i moved to the craft room lol , now that he is good and out i think i will go to bed myself
> Have a wonderful day everyone !! Lots of Love !
> Tammie haven't seen you on in awhile , hope you are doing well too


Hey, don't worry about a bare craft room, just imagine all the new yarns/gizmos etc of yr own you can fill it with and
not worry about anyone taking them from you. Gee, kids can be unkind and thoughtless. I've got a shed full of every imaginable craft and enough wool/fabric to start my own habby shop!!! Got a lot passed on. My kids don't want anything even their own stuff. Inherited a lot of great wool (mostly pink & I have 6 g-sons & only l g-daughter) - I was reluctant to use for just anything but then I thought again and realized if I didn't enjoy knitting/crocheting it up it would just be chucked out in the final clearout i.e. when I leave this great planet. I've been crocheting a few knee rugs this year - learned a "crazy crochet" stitch and loved it. Made(crocheted) a couple of big Tartan Rugs for the Twinnies so now all the g-kids have one. Also Zig Zag Beanies - made a fair few of them too. Oh No, not for my use, those I buy!!!!
These are for sale in my charity stall at the end of November - hopefully catch the Christmas traffic and Grey Nomads passing thru our Historical little Village.
Tied the ribbons around the little kids - they look soo cute!
Will see if any visitors can take some pics .
Catchulater


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everyone.
Susan hope you got those boys organized and made it to the beach.
Pengwin's not back from France yet, she's going to stay a bit further north for a few days. Then we'll be in trouble!
And yes, I did work at the bunny club.
Just been for a swim, didn't hve much engery to do much and then I got cramp in both legs - ouch! so went and had a long shower. Now stuffing my face with fruit loaf and coffee, that's the best part of going swimming.
Whakydo, I bet your twins look very sweet with their ribbons, I trust they are matching! :roll: 
Still haven't hung the curtains, but my husband has fitted out the wardrobe in my craft room with drawers. Looks very cool. Now got to find stuff to put in them.
PurpleV


----------



## nanabanana

whackydo said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at the Playboy Bunny Club in London!
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? or are you having us on. What part did you play??
> Com' n give us the inside story..don't just whett our sic appetites!!!
Click to expand...

Hope you wriggled your posterior well!!! Hubby wants to know!! We''ll have to watch him. Now going to sort out the muddle between you who don't know what an abseil is, & put up the link. x Annx


----------



## PurpleFi

Tell your hubby I'm far to refined to have wiggled anything!


----------



## nanabanana

ASEILING, if you google '' ABSEIL FORTH RAIL BRIDGE 2 OCT'' go into Rose's abseil, look down the side & it will give you the CHSS video. My site http://www.justgiving.com/ann-hughes2, please do not feel obliged to give, just thought it gives you info. Must do some crochet, baby hat ordered. Hugs Annx back later x


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Tell your hubby I'm far to refined to have wiggled anything!


You didn't swing tassles on the end of your wotknots did you???? OBTH My pal,,,,Used to be a bluebell girl, so there.......


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> ASEILING, if you google '' ABSEIL FORTH RAIL BRIDGE 2 OCT'' go into Rose's abseil, look down the side & it will give you the CHSS video. My site http://www.justgiving.com/ann-hughes2, please do not feel obliged to give, just thought it gives you info. Must do some crochet, baby hat ordered. Hugs Annx back later x


i can't seem to get you up Ann. I'll try again later.


----------



## grandma susan

As you can probably tell, I am back from the seaside..DH has taken boys home now so I've got a couple of hours to myself and I feel I really need it. I don't know the last time I had peace and I'm still not too good but better than yesterday. I think I'm in sympathy with Linkan. I'm sure I am. I've to pack for the caravan but I'll do that in the morning. I'll get up at 7am. Linkan, blow your daughter, You should have been charging her storage all this time. She'll have to pay it now. Honestly the younger generation just seem to get more and more thoughtless I think. Or is it us getting touchy and old? Oh but you aren't old your'e on 40. We've had a brilliant day, In the wind, and the cold..Sitting on the beach with my winter coat on and hood up? OBTW while I think of it, My yarn from USA turned up today when we were out. It's only taken 10 days, fantastic. Now I can't get it until Saturday because we are away tomorrow and the office to this delivery firm is 30miles away...Anyway..Beach...We had fish and chips sitting on the sands...Then we had an icecream...then the boys had a cuple of rides at the fair.. then GS1 bought a lovely leather wallet..then it pissed down so we came home... and a good day was had by all...I got myself a MASSIVE shopping bag for all my knitting that is down by the side of my chair (this is my craft room) (I'm not as lucky as some folk).haha It was £1.50 but the zip was broken. Well I don't need the zip so I got it for 75p...I didn't do the charity shops today because it's not the same with DH and boys...I'm going to sit here for 2 hrs then I might make a move. I've told DH that I'm not happy the way he doesn't give me any TLC when I'm poorly. He seems to run away from it and I don't think that it's fair after all I do for him. DS is having physio on back tonight. Love you all Susan xx


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Here is a pic of the lacy leaf scarf i am working on ... Its pretty isnt it  oh and GrammaS i am using some of the Caron simply soft yarn too


Its just beautiful Angie. To think you are already doing a cable sitich, not an easy one to do. I love it. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> I worked at the Playboy Bunny Club in London!


So did you shake your bunny tail? Bet it was a cutie.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Wakey, wakey. Good morning from sunny, if not a bit windy and definitely autumnal, Surrey. Woken up with a cup of coffee brought in my my husband this morning. He' just gone off to have his xray. You'd think it was major surgery the way he panics, but that's the way he is. Anyway it's nice and quiet here, not used to having breakfast on my own.
> Well, where to start, I go to bed early and you lot all get going.
> Susan glady you are feeling better, hope you are going to build sandcastles and don't forget to jump on them when you have finished.
> Angela, that scarf is lovely and such a pretty colour even if it is not purple. Although I love my husband dearly I do enjoy getting on the train and going to visit Pengwin on my own.
> Whackydo, you must try and get us a photo of your little goats. I love goats cheese, also ewes cheese. Can't take cows cheese tho. Enjoy your trip to your family.
> Pam, just found a whole tin of marbles at the back of a cupboard. Are they yours?
> Barbara, nicer to see you here. Let us know a bit about yourself.
> Ann, do you have to train for your abseil? You must be really fit.
> Well, I'm off to the post office this morning and to do a bit more shopping. Have a good week everyone. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


The marbles just might be mine, I do tend to lose them alot lately. Just don't know if they could make it across ocean, but knowing me they probable have :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Oh wow ... you ladies really got to going didn't you
> where to start , where to start .... lets see , it is 6:10 a.m. here in windy, rainy ,Indiana  It is a much needed rain thats for sure .
> I am sitting in my soon to be craft room , that is now totally barren ... My daughter and her fiance have come to stay the night and she cleaned me out ... everything that was making it homey she is taking with her when she leaves  so she has left just my little desk , chair , and two little book shelves , they are tiny ...
> Oh well , the stuff really was hers but she packed it all up for storage instead of wanting me to use it ... considering the fact that i take very good care of my things i thought that was unkind of her but oh well like i said it is her stuff ..  made me cry a little , i think i am losing it on all these meds from the last couple days because as i said before ... i do *not* cry easily.
> 
> Other than that we had a nice visit , they mostly visited the internet since they do not have it there and netflix which they also do not have there lol .
> I added another three tiers to the scarf , thank you for all the compliments on it but i truly do still feel like a newbie lol  And i am trying to do harder and harder patterns so that i can improve on it ... my sister Lisa told me it is good i am doing the patterns i am doing because i am learning stitches that she will heave to do on some of hers , this way i can learn them first and then show her how to do it ... this is the way it has been going for me to teach her to knit lol  She is doing great so far and has actually started a pair of socks !  I hate to wear socks so i have no big interest there , but i love a big sweater or wrap so i am looking at many different patterns for those to try  I fell in love totally with the Bernat Bamboo natural fiber yarns ... expensive little things , but they are on sale this week at Joanns  pay day is next friday  so i have to wait and bide my time so far i have only one but i want to get at least 10 of them to make me a sweater  ..... someday lol
> 
> now ... PurpleV .. a playboy bunny ?? really ? You go girlfriend !!
> GrammaS you guys have fun on your caravan trip , please be careful  I couldn't take the heartache if anything should happen to any of you !!
> Wackydo .. sounds wonderful where you are that you have a farm full of lots of interesting animals  wish we could see what it is like for you there , are you knitting anything in particular right now ?? would love to hear about it
> Pam ... I have often thought the same thing about the "tenna" situation lol , I am only 40 yrs. young and there are moments anymore that a sneeze or cough or even a surprise will make me need one !!
> Pengwin .. are you home yet lady or still roaming around France ? Get home safely  Don't bring the wine with you
> Ann .. so you are wall climbing ? My son wanted to do that they have it at the ymca but he needed a parent signature as he is only 14 (for one more month) and he was there with a friend  .. You go girl too  Get your climb on
> GrammaS glad you are feeling better  purpleV i will be making a trip to the post office Tuesday  It is Labor Day tomorrow so no school and no post and no banks , everything is closed for the day
> Well it is 6:30 a.m. now so i am going to hop off of here and try to get some sleep again ... the Hubby was out of sorts with me because i didnt feel like cuddling , i think i hurt some feelings , but i am sore and moody still so he will have to get over it , he turned over and went to sleep and i moved to the craft room lol , now that he is good and out i think i will go to bed myself
> Have a wonderful day everyone !! Lots of Love !
> Tammie haven't seen you on in awhile , hope you are doing well too


So she took everthing, wait tell she wants something from you, then tell her which item you will have to have back in order for her to get what she wants. Then again you could look at it this way, you have an excuse to get new or used things you want. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

whackydo said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow ... you ladies really got to going didn't you
> where to start , where to start .... lets see , it is 6:10 a.m. here in windy, rainy ,Indiana  It is a much needed rain thats for sure .
> I am sitting in my soon to be craft room , that is now totally barren ... My daughter and her fiance have come to stay the night and she cleaned me out ... everything that was making it homey she is taking with her when she leaves  so she has left just my little desk , chair , and two little book shelves , they are tiny ...
> Oh well , the stuff really was hers but she packed it all up for storage instead of wanting me to use it ... considering the fact that i take very good care of my things i thought that was unkind of her but oh well like i said it is her stuff ..  made me cry a little , i think i am losing it on all these meds from the last couple days because as i said before ... i do *not* cry easily.
> 
> Other than that we had a nice visit , they mostly visited the internet since they do not have it there and netflix which they also do not have there lol .
> I added another three tiers to the scarf , thank you for all the compliments on it but i truly do still feel like a newbie lol  And i am trying to do harder and harder patterns so that i can improve on it ... my sister Lisa told me it is good i am doing the patterns i am doing because i am learning stitches that she will heave to do on some of hers , this way i can learn them first and then show her how to do it ... this is the way it has been going for me to teach her to knit lol  She is doing great so far and has actually started a pair of socks !  I hate to wear socks so i have no big interest there , but i love a big sweater or wrap so i am looking at many different patterns for those to try  I fell in love totally with the Bernat Bamboo natural fiber yarns ... expensive little things , but they are on sale this week at Joanns  pay day is next friday  so i have to wait and bide my time so far i have only one but i want to get at least 10 of them to make me a sweater  ..... someday lol
> 
> now ... PurpleV .. a playboy bunny ?? really ? You go girlfriend !!
> GrammaS you guys have fun on your caravan trip , please be careful  I couldn't take the heartache if anything should happen to any of you !!
> Wackydo .. sounds wonderful where you are that you have a farm full of lots of interesting animals  wish we could see what it is like for you there , are you knitting anything in particular right now ?? would love to hear about it
> Pam ... I have often thought the same thing about the "tenna" situation lol , I am only 40 yrs. young and there are moments anymore that a sneeze or cough or even a surprise will make me need one !!
> Pengwin .. are you home yet lady or still roaming around France ? Get home safely  Don't bring the wine with you
> Ann .. so you are wall climbing ? My son wanted to do that they have it at the ymca but he needed a parent signature as he is only 14 (for one more month) and he was there with a friend  .. You go girl too  Get your climb on
> GrammaS glad you are feeling better  purpleV i will be making a trip to the post office Tuesday  It is Labor Day tomorrow so no school and no post and no banks , everything is closed for the day
> Well it is 6:30 a.m. now so i am going to hop off of here and try to get some sleep again ... the Hubby was out of sorts with me because i didnt feel like cuddling , i think i hurt some feelings , but i am sore and moody still so he will have to get over it , he turned over and went to sleep and i moved to the craft room lol , now that he is good and out i think i will go to bed myself
> Have a wonderful day everyone !! Lots of Love !
> Tammie haven't seen you on in awhile , hope you are doing well too
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about a bare craft room, just imagine all the new yarns/gizmos etc of yr own you can fill it with and
> not worry about anyone taking them from you. Gee, kids can be unkind and thoughtless. I've got a shed full of every imaginable craft and enough wool/fabric to start my own habby shop!!! Got a lot passed on. My kids don't want anything even their own stuff. Inherited a lot of great wool (mostly pink & I have 6 g-sons & only l g-daughter) - I was reluctant to use for just anything but then I thought again and realized if I didn't enjoy knitting/crocheting it up it would just be chucked out in the final clearout i.e. when I leave this great planet. I've been crocheting a few knee rugs this year - learned a "crazy crochet" stitch and loved it. Made(crocheted) a couple of big Tartan Rugs for the Twinnies so now all the g-kids have one. Also Zig Zag Beanies - made a fair few of them too. Oh No, not for my use, those I buy!!!!
> These are for sale in my charity stall at the end of November - hopefully catch the Christmas traffic and Grey Nomads passing thru our Historical little Village.
> Tied the ribbons around the little kids - they look soo cute!
> Will see if any visitors can take some pics .
> Catchulater
Click to expand...

Oh I just love it,when I leave this earth, know son's will have a time going through all my things. I tell them it's my way of getting even for all the times they left their stuff around here. Especially #1son, we have car parts all over the place. :XD: I just have to laugh at the picture of them with all my carving, knitting, cross sitich. and all the other things I have collected over the years.
Just have to ask, because I want to know about different words in different countrys.
knee rugs are they like a lap robe as we call it here?
Tartan rug like our afghans
Zig zag beanies I think this is a hat, but why is it called a zig zag?
Also could you tell me what a grey nomad is?
Tell me also about your village, just call me nosie.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> Susan hope you got those boys organized and made it to the beach.
> Pengwin's not back from France yet, she's going to stay a bit further north for a few days. Then we'll be in trouble!
> And yes, I did work at the bunny club.
> Just been for a swim, didn't hve much engery to do much and then I got cramp in both legs - ouch! so went and had a long shower. Now stuffing my face with fruit loaf and coffee, that's the best part of going swimming.
> Whakydo, I bet your twins look very sweet with their ribbons, I trust they are matching! :roll:
> Still haven't hung the curtains, but my husband has fitted out the wardrobe in my craft room with drawers. Looks very cool. Now got to find stuff to put in them.
> PurpleV


Hope the legs are feeling better. I am sure before the week is out you will have curtains up and the drawers stuff. You are not one to sit , when it comes to redo's ect. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Oh wow ... you ladies really got to going didn't you
> where to start , where to start .... lets see , it is 6:10 a.m. here in windy, rainy ,Indiana  It is a much needed rain thats for sure .
> I am sitting in my soon to be craft room , that is now totally barren ... My daughter and her fiance have come to stay the night and she cleaned me out ... everything that was making it homey she is taking with her when she leaves  so she has left just my little desk , chair , and two little book shelves , they are tiny ...
> Oh well , the stuff really was hers but she packed it all up for storage instead of wanting me to use it ... considering the fact that i take very good care of my things i thought that was unkind of her but oh well like i said it is her stuff ..  made me cry a little , i think i am losing it on all these meds from the last couple days because as i said before ... i do *not* cry easily.
> 
> Other than that we had a nice visit , they mostly visited the internet since they do not have it there and netflix which they also do not have there lol .
> I added another three tiers to the scarf , thank you for all the compliments on it but i truly do still feel like a newbie lol  And i am trying to do harder and harder patterns so that i can improve on it ... my sister Lisa told me it is good i am doing the patterns i am doing because i am learning stitches that she will heave to do on some of hers , this way i can learn them first and then show her how to do it ... this is the way it has been going for me to teach her to knit lol  She is doing great so far and has actually started a pair of socks !  I hate to wear socks so i have no big interest there , but i love a big sweater or wrap so i am looking at many different patterns for those to try  I fell in love totally with the Bernat Bamboo natural fiber yarns ... expensive little things , but they are on sale this week at Joanns  pay day is next friday  so i have to wait and bide my time so far i have only one but i want to get at least 10 of them to make me a sweater  ..... someday lol
> 
> now ... PurpleV .. a playboy bunny ?? really ? You go girlfriend !!
> GrammaS you guys have fun on your caravan trip , please be careful  I couldn't take the heartache if anything should happen to any of you !!
> Wackydo .. sounds wonderful where you are that you have a farm full of lots of interesting animals  wish we could see what it is like for you there , are you knitting anything in particular right now ?? would love to hear about it
> Pam ... I have often thought the same thing about the "tenna" situation lol , I am only 40 yrs. young and there are moments anymore that a sneeze or cough or even a surprise will make me need one !!
> Pengwin .. are you home yet lady or still roaming around France ? Get home safely  Don't bring the wine with you
> Ann .. so you are wall climbing ? My son wanted to do that they have it at the ymca but he needed a parent signature as he is only 14 (for one more month) and he was there with a friend  .. You go girl too  Get your climb on
> GrammaS glad you are feeling better  purpleV i will be making a trip to the post office Tuesday  It is Labor Day tomorrow so no school and no post and no banks , everything is closed for the day
> Well it is 6:30 a.m. now so i am going to hop off of here and try to get some sleep again ... the Hubby was out of sorts with me because i didnt feel like cuddling , i think i hurt some feelings , but i am sore and moody still so he will have to get over it , he turned over and went to sleep and i moved to the craft room lol , now that he is good and out i think i will go to bed myself
> Have a wonderful day everyone !! Lots of Love !
> Tammie haven't seen you on in awhile , hope you are doing well too


Oh you are so right about the Bernat Bamboo yarn. Bought three skeins a while back, and love it. Also like the colors.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Tell your hubby I'm far to refined to have wiggled anything!


Don't let Pengwin hear that? you really are asking for trouble. You know she is more refind, and also upper crust(ed)Do you know the meaning of crust is (had to look it up). Any hard surface layer. Now isn't that a hoot. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at the Playboy Bunny Club in London!
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? or are you having us on. What part did you play??
> Com' n give us the inside story..don't just whett our sic appetites!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you wriggled your posterior well!!! Hubby wants to know!! We''ll have to watch him. Now going to sort out the muddle between you who don't know what an abseil is, & put up the link. x Annx
Click to expand...

Good you know us foreigner's still haven't learn the proper Enlish :XD: like you all. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raedean

back home.got in last nite.i crocheted a tiny bit in our woods.mostly on the way there .On the way back home it was too hot to crochet.
we got the kitchen to our cabin on.we are going to cover the siding with shakes next time.its sure getting cuter.all we spent was for 12 ,2x4's.the siding and the roof shingles were free as the tar paper was.
and happy labor day to all!


----------



## PENGWIN

nanabanana said:


> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at the Playboy Bunny Club in London!
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? or are you having us on. What part did you play??
> Com' n give us the inside story..don't just whett our sic appetites!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you wriggled your posterior well!!! Hubby wants to know!! We''ll have to watch him. Now going to sort out the muddle between you who don't know what an abseil is, & put up the link. x Annx
Click to expand...

What part did she play? What a question. Bet it was the bobby tail. !!!! How exciting. Pengwin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's me again.
> Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh P.V. that is just wonderful. You have to be so proud of your mom, and to have that picture wow. thank you for sharing it.
> pam
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PurpleV's mum is responsible for me being called Penguin Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sound to me very appropriate name for a refinded lady, then again, well we will leave it at that. :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh Yarnlady, I'm not very refined at all. I just have a very good imagination. PurpleV you are not allowed to make comment on this other than to boost my ego. Love to you all. Pengwin xxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

BarbaraSD said:


> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS I see I forgot to mention there are now 25 kids (17 girls) so it brings our little herd to 50 (I think) with still 2 mums to drop their suspected twins. One day I'll write a list of all their names! Bye
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance we can see pictures of your "kids"?
Click to expand...

I had a nanny goat named after me.....and that is NOT an invitation for rude comments. It was born on my birthday and, therefore, deserved my name (not pengwin) xxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Duke and Duches of Wessex live just up the roadps Ann did you receive my pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks Purple, just replied x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know where that money is? and pv and pengwin, Ann wins because she spent time with the Queen,and her little cutie of a hubby Phillip. So no more la de da's. she wins. Plus we should be nice to her, she is going off a bridge backwards. or was it forwards oh what ever she is doing it. Even if I wonder where she put her marbles. Hope she puts them up as she is going to need them after she's through. :? :roll: :XD:
Click to expand...

Oh heavens, I'm completely lost - what money and I assume Pv and pengwin are the lost ones. (Pengwin is in France but even she is beginning to wonder where is what and what it where). Hubby has met Queenie and Phil and had his confirmation classes in the Chapel at Windsor Castle but he is very modest about that. And who has lost marbles ..... this is all so difficult particularly after a few apperitifs and French red wine (which isn't that nice). Oh help me please and clarify what is going on. Pengwin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> Tell your hubby I'm far to refined to have wiggled anything!


Cough, cough, cough. Refined Errrrrh. Pengwin xxxxx


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> As you can probably tell, I am back from the seaside..DH has taken boys home now so I've got a couple of hours to myself and I feel I really need it. I don't know the last time I had peace and I'm still not too good but better than yesterday. I think I'm in sympathy with Linkan. I'm sure I am. I've to pack for the caravan but I'll do that in the morning. I'll get up at 7am. Linkan, blow your daughter, You should have been charging her storage all this time. She'll have to pay it now. Honestly the younger generation just seem to get more and more thoughtless I think. Or is it us getting touchy and old? Oh but you aren't old your'e on 40. We've had a brilliant day, In the wind, and the cold..Sitting on the beach with my winter coat on and hood up? OBTW while I think of it, My yarn from USA turned up today when we were out. It's only taken 10 days, fantastic. Now I can't get it until Saturday because we are away tomorrow and the office to this delivery firm is 30miles away...Anyway..Beach...We had fish and chips sitting on the sands...Then we had an icecream...then the boys had a cuple of rides at the fair.. then GS1 bought a lovely leather wallet..then it pissed down so we came home... and a good day was had by all...I got myself a MASSIVE shopping bag for all my knitting that is down by the side of my chair (this is my craft room) (I'm not as lucky as some folk).haha It was £1.50 but the zip was broken. Well I don't need the zip so I got it for 75p...I didn't do the charity shops today because it's not the same with DH and boys...I'm going to sit here for 2 hrs then I might make a move. I've told DH that I'm not happy the way he doesn't give me any TLC when I'm poorly. He seems to run away from it and I don't think that it's fair after all I do for him. DS is having physio on back tonight. Love you all Susan xx


I am glad you are feeling a little better. As for craft room, I am sure you would not like mine. Boxes of all my stuff all around. Then there is the stuff I dug out because we are not getting it done. Then there is the new stuff I have added. Just one big mess. I now have what I need by chair in living room. I hope you have a lovely warm trip. Hope the physio help your son. 
Know what you mean about hubby's when feeling bad. They act like they think you can do it all, even when you don't feel well. Hubby changed when I had the seizure, now if I just moan he is there,asking me what is wrong in fact he drives me crazy because he hovers over me. Just to much now.Now you just have a good time, and we will see you friday. Pam


----------



## PENGWIN

linkan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending my love to you all ... am transfixed on French red wine and cannot read all that you are saying. I need to be, at home, in good old blighty to understand you all. However, I think Linkan needs a bit Hug and so from I to you Linkan a sincere message to get well soon. Will be leaving Royan next Tuesday and spend a couple of days in northern France. The weather, at the momet, is cold. Yesterday was 30+ degrees C and to day, I wrapped up to the hilt with warm clothing. But I love it here. PurpleV I have a plan.. There are chalets here which cost 700 euros per week in the height of the season but at this time of year cost only 160 euros per week. Give it some thought. In fact, you could all give it some thought - we could al have a really good time. Pengwin xxx
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm sold. Just tell me when and where to meet. Knitting is banned!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This time next year but you have to bring the knitting - just so we can be identified. Pengwin xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that be a wonderful thing if we could do that , ... I could never afford the plane fare but its a lovely thought , i will be there with you all in my thoughts how's that
> Ok , i have never been on a plane and the hubby swears he never will  If we travel it is by car or we dont get to go there :| but thats ok because the furthest we have traveled anyway is Florida lol and only once , spent a week on the beach front , it was the first time he and the kiddies had seen the ocean , i use to go every summer when i was a kid and a few times on my own before we met .. It was nice to show them around someplace i use to haunt
> I have always dreamed of visiting abroad though , going to all of the places i find so beautiful and exotic to me .. London , Ireland , Italy .... There just aren't many places over here that i can imagine you guys saying oh i always wanted to visit ... I dont know .. Iowa , or Denver lol .. ok i kinda want to go to Alaska too but during the summer months there , i aint having that level of cold in these ol' joints nope ..
> aw well something to dream of i guess , thanks for the thought Pengwin its a lovely one .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just thought of something you could go by boat, and when he gets sea sick enough he will be glad to fly. Also #2 Just leave home without him. He'll survive, and be glad when you come home. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Nah we are joined at the hip me and that one  He is my sweetheart for sure  I could never go that far without him , although given enough funds to do it ... going by cruise ship wouldnt be so bad  ... please though we couldn't afford that either , i ain't talking money but until i have some kind of income even a small one there is no way ... its all i can do to buy a little yarn now and then lol
Click to expand...

Bless you Linkan. Contentment is worth a whole load more than anything superficial. Contentment is worth all. Love Pengwin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> As you can probably tell, I am back from the seaside..DH has taken boys home now so I've got a couple of hours to myself and I feel I really need it. I don't know the last time I had peace and I'm still not too good but better than yesterday. I think I'm in sympathy with Linkan. I'm sure I am. I've to pack for the caravan but I'll do that in the morning. I'll get up at 7am. Linkan, blow your daughter, You should have been charging her storage all this time. She'll have to pay it now. Honestly the younger generation just seem to get more and more thoughtless I think. Or is it us getting touchy and old? Oh but you aren't old your'e on 40. We've had a brilliant day, In the wind, and the cold..Sitting on the beach with my winter coat on and hood up? OBTW while I think of it, My yarn from USA turned up today when we were out. It's only taken 10 days, fantastic. Now I can't get it until Saturday because we are away tomorrow and the office to this delivery firm is 30miles away...Anyway..Beach...We had fish and chips sitting on the sands...Then we had an icecream...then the boys had a cuple of rides at the fair.. then GS1 bought a lovely leather wallet..then it pissed down so we came home... and a good day was had by all...I got myself a MASSIVE shopping bag for all my knitting that is down by the side of my chair (this is my craft room) (I'm not as lucky as some folk).haha It was £1.50 but the zip was broken. Well I don't need the zip so I got it for 75p...I didn't do the charity shops today because it's not the same with DH and boys...I'm going to sit here for 2 hrs then I might make a move. I've told DH that I'm not happy the way he doesn't give me any TLC when I'm poorly. He seems to run away from it and I don't think that it's fair after all I do for him. DS is having physio on back tonight. Love you all Susan xx


Hug from Pengwin ... some chappies don't how to express what they feel. Just believe me they do feel concern but don't know how to express it. Feel you are a strong person and perhaps that's how you come across to hubbie and he becomes a loss soul when dealing with issues. I have one myself but it's not something I feel I should go into too deeply. Cariad Pengwin xx


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> It's me again.
> Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.


Purple
I have now found the photo of your Mum, r u as athletic as she was.Annxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

linkan said:


> Oh wow ... you ladies really got to going didn't you
> where to start , where to start .... lets see , it is 6:10 a.m. here in windy, rainy ,Indiana  It is a much needed rain thats for sure .
> I am sitting in my soon to be craft room , that is now totally barren ... My daughter and her fiance have come to stay the night and she cleaned me out ... everything that was making it homey she is taking with her when she leaves  so she has left just my little desk , chair , and two little book shelves , they are tiny ...
> Oh well , the stuff really was hers but she packed it all up for storage instead of wanting me to use it ... considering the fact that i take very good care of my things i thought that was unkind of her but oh well like i said it is her stuff ..  made me cry a little , i think i am losing it on all these meds from the last couple days because as i said before ... i do *not* cry easily.
> 
> Other than that we had a nice visit , they mostly visited the internet since they do not have it there and netflix which they also do not have there lol .
> I added another three tiers to the scarf , thank you for all the compliments on it but i truly do still feel like a newbie lol  And i am trying to do harder and harder patterns so that i can improve on it ... my sister Lisa told me it is good i am doing the patterns i am doing because i am learning stitches that she will heave to do on some of hers , this way i can learn them first and then show her how to do it ... this is the way it has been going for me to teach her to knit lol  She is doing great so far and has actually started a pair of socks !  I hate to wear socks so i have no big interest there , but i love a big sweater or wrap so i am looking at many different patterns for those to try  I fell in love totally with the Bernat Bamboo natural fiber yarns ... expensive little things , but they are on sale this week at Joanns  pay day is next friday  so i have to wait and bide my time so far i have only one but i want to get at least 10 of them to make me a sweater  ..... someday lol
> 
> now ... PurpleV .. a playboy bunny ?? really ? You go girlfriend !!
> GrammaS you guys have fun on your caravan trip , please be careful  I couldn't take the heartache if anything should happen to any of you !!
> Wackydo .. sounds wonderful where you are that you have a farm full of lots of interesting animals  wish we could see what it is like for you there , are you knitting anything in particular right now ?? would love to hear about it
> Pam ... I have often thought the same thing about the "tenna" situation lol , I am only 40 yrs. young and there are moments anymore that a sneeze or cough or even a surprise will make me need one !!
> Pengwin .. are you home yet lady or still roaming around France ? Get home safely  Don't bring the wine with you
> Ann .. so you are wall climbing ? My son wanted to do that they have it at the ymca but he needed a parent signature as he is only 14 (for one more month) and he was there with a friend  .. You go girl too  Get your climb on
> GrammaS glad you are feeling better  purpleV i will be making a trip to the post office Tuesday  It is Labor Day tomorrow so no school and no post and no banks , everything is closed for the day
> Well it is 6:30 a.m. now so i am going to hop off of here and try to get some sleep again ... the Hubby was out of sorts with me because i didnt feel like cuddling , i think i hurt some feelings , but i am sore and moody still so he will have to get over it , he turned over and went to sleep and i moved to the craft room lol , now that he is good and out i think i will go to bed myself
> Have a wonderful day everyone !! Lots of Love !
> Tammie haven't seen you on in awhile , hope you are doing well too


Linkan I'm still roaming France. Have spent the Laziest of all holidays. Walked miles along the beach, met up with friend who live here and France and have generally done nothing but relax which is the best. Hubbie, for once, has accepted that holidays are not for dashing here ther and every where. Met a nice couple who, strangely, have lived where we have lived in the past and now live in an area we know well. We leave St George de Didonne on Thursday (an are steeped in World War II history) for Northern France in readiness for the boat trip back to UK. I would really like to stay longer but holidaying is not reality so have to go back to the real world. Besides, want to see Adam James again. Can't believe he is nearly 3 months old. Time goes tooooo quickly. Take care. Pengwin xxxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

Before singing off thought I would say that I am lounging in the caravan, it's 20.21 and am listening to Mendlessohn's O Rest in the Lord sant by Kathleen Farrier. Very restful. Pengwin xxx


----------



## PENGWIN

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's me again.
> Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.
> 
> 
> 
> Purple
> I have now found the photo of your Mum, r u as athletic as she was.Annxxx
Click to expand...

Nope. But the truthful answer is, PurpleV has the same determination. Love her lots. Pengwin xxxx


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your hubby I'm far to refined to have wiggled anything!
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't swing tassles on the end of your wotknots did you???? OBTH My pal,,,,Used to be a bluebell girl, so there.......
Click to expand...

She hasn't any wotknots. My father (an Purple's) father had a cousin who was a Topper (or may be Tiller) Girl. Not sure which one. Pengwin xx


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Duke and Duches of Wessex live just up the roadps Ann did you receive my pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks Purple, just replied x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know where that money is? and pv and pengwin, Ann wins because she spent time with the Queen,and her little cutie of a hubby Phillip. So no more la de da's. she wins. Plus we should be nice to her, she is going off a bridge backwards. or was it forwards oh what ever she is doing it. Even if I wonder where she put her marbles. Hope she puts them up as she is going to need them after she's through. :? :roll: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh heavens, I'm completely lost - what money and I assume Pv and pengwin are the lost ones. (Pengwin is in France but even she is beginning to wonder where is what and what it where). Hubby has met Queenie and Phil and had his confirmation classes in the Chapel at Windsor Castle but he is very modest about that. And who has lost marbles ..... this is all so difficult particularly after a few apperitifs and French red wine (which isn't that nice). Oh help me please and clarify what is going on. Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

Pengwin!!!. You and me both. I Don't drink, (not after an alchololic youth) haha, I just went off the stuff. I loved a black russian and I was usually on the floor more times than I was upright. There's not many places I didn't get carried home from. then one day I thought I can't say no once I have one russian I got to have another so I stick to fanta. I never liked wine...This all has bot all to do with what I intended to write...I'll start again..Pengwin!! You like a drink and are in France somewhere and you don't know what the heck this lot are talking about...Well have I got news for you girl...I'm here in the UK, stone cold sober, and have been on this thread everyday and I haven't a clue what's going on either... Are we still talking shoe sizes? :


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi All you lovely crazy ladies, It is 10 after 2, in the afternoon. I got a late start today. It's sunny out, and so co------ld. Was in the upper 80's two days ago, in the low 60's yesterday, and same today. Had to get out my long sleeve tops and jeans.
#2 son called today,his honey's mom is dieing, and she is an only child,and parents are divorced. Son started crying he has such a soft heart,that one. He leaves for China for 10 days in two weeks,and said he would just have to fly home,if honey's mom passes. Then he the dear boy started to cry when he said I really love you Mom. Made me cry. I am very blessed to have two good boys. 
Allergy is driving me crazy. It's my own fault didn't take my allergy pills, and yesterday the Ragweed in bluffs where in full bloom. Went out side before sunset and thought I heard someone hammering and thought to myself why would anyone start doing that this late in the day. Came in and found out it was my hammering. Ears are stuff up and always do make noise when that happens. Just being lazy today as it is a holiday today(Labor day) 
Won't be going to Michigan to do family research,as RV water pump is going and it needs new belts. Hubby is going to fix it,and you know neighber will be here.Plus with kitty confinded for a 160 days, don't think could board him. Also PV before I forget Kitty did have a rabies shot, but was due to have another one later this month. Vet wanted to do it right away after bat thing to make sure.She wasn't sure if he had enough left of it in system,so to be on safe side wanted to give him one early.
Having shrimp linguine tonight, now I told hubby this 3 times. I also had taken a pork roast out for tomorrow,and I pour a whole bottle of Apple wine in it and cook it on low,most of the day, it smells so good in the house. So what does the groof man do he comes in and says to me how are we going to have roast tonight it's not thawed out. Had to tell him again we were have shrimp linguine. Bet he'll ask me again what's for supper. He just doen't know how to turn on his listening ears. 
Well I am off, have to go outside and water my basil tree and rosemary,and bring them in, just to cold for them now to be outside.
Before I go just have to share with you. I have this calender with Maxine,she is a little old lady(cartoon) and this month she has said. I believe in keeping in shape. I've chosen the shape of an old lady.  Take Care all and have a good day. Arm wraps Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

raedean said:


> back home.got in last nite.i crocheted a tiny bit in our woods.mostly on the way there .On the way back home it was too hot to crochet.
> we got the kitchen to our cabin on.we are going to cover the siding with shakes next time.its sure getting cuter.all we spent was for 12 ,2x4's.the siding and the roof shingles were free as the tar paper was.
> and happy labor day to all!


Oh it is turning out beautifully. Are you almost done with it,and do you have water inside yet? Hope so, hate to go to our cabin in the winter,and have to prime pump,and bring into cabin. It's just to cold outside.


----------



## grandma susan

Right! I'm off to bed everybody... GS2 has just sent a photo of him in his new school uniform. Aw! I could cry. I know he'll be fine but we worry don't we. Let anyone upset my babies and they'll have me to answer to. (I think) hahaah.
Seriously, I am off to bed. GS2 has chosen some bright YELLOW yarn for a beannie hat so I've started that tonight. I've not knitted since Saturday. I wish you could seee this yarn...Bear in mind that GS2 is ginger!!!!! GS1 is dark with not a hair out of place. GS1 asked me if I could embroider on it in black!!!! When I asked what he wanted on he said a skull and crossbow....No taste at all this little one. I declined...He's like Grandad for taste!!! I'll be on in the morning before I go love susan x


----------



## nanabanana

Hi all, I feel as if I'm losing the plot with all the posting,I'm sure I'm not answering all the questions,not meaning to be rude, but my life is pretty busy for an oldy!! News I haven't shared with you is we lost another little dog when I was away, such a little darling, very gentle, just 6yrs old, suddenly very ill & very little to be done for her. We have her ashes back now so at least we have her home with us again. It really threw me as it's the 2nd this year, now down to5, I know that's a lot to most people, but we love everyone of them. Her name was Jazz, it was Misty who died in February, DH's favourite, she had cancer, only 8yrs old. So all in all not a very good year doggy wize. Anyway enough gloom, must keep upward & onward. And come down off that bridge!!!!!!OMG what have I taken on, I really DO THINK I'M MAD, & , no I'm not that fit Purple, & there is no special training, you learn on the day. We think there is a problem with the link to my site, hubby will deal with it in morning, it is beyond me, he's the computer whizzkid, again don't know what I 'd do without him, silly old b....r!!!!. he knows I call him that, he calls himself a a scrawny necked old git!!! hope you understand that across the pond! I hope all your various ailments, my brain won't sort out who's got what wrong, sorry, but I wish you all well. Better go now, I think I've written a book! HUGS & MUCH LUV TO ALL Ann xxxxxxxx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanabanana

PENGWIN said:


> Before singing off thought I would say that I am lounging in the caravan, it's 20.21 and am listening to Mendlessohn's O Rest in the Lord sant by Kathleen Farrier. Very restful. Pengwin xxx


Very refined Penqwin, cultural even!!! Annx


----------



## raedean

theyarnlady said:


> raedean said:
> 
> 
> 
> back home.got in last nite.i crocheted a tiny bit in our woods.mostly on the way there .On the way back home it was too hot to crochet.
> we got the kitchen to our cabin on.we are going to cover the siding with shakes next time.its sure getting cuter.all we spent was for 12 ,2x4's.the siding and the roof shingles were free as the tar paper was.
> and happy labor day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it is turning out beautifully. Are you almost done with it,and do you have water inside yet? Hope so, hate to go to our cabin in the winter,and have to prime pump,and bring into cabin. It's just to cold outside.
Click to expand...

dear yarn lady.we are not done.we have to put on a 10x12living room.and more kitchen.we have a well and a hand pump.we have one that has to be primed cause it is a pump that is to protect it from freezing.so we will make those trips to the well also.as u do.brr.hee hee.its all exciting.hugs rae


----------



## linkan

Hey everyone i think for a change we are all here at the same time 
That scarf doesn't have cables they just look like them  thanks though , i must be doing it right if it looks like cables 
Ok .. Pengwin if you want to keep up with whats up here , i just picture each of you guys in your own surroundings and its like picture in picture on a tv ... only there are alot of pictures there LOL  i sometimes lose track too though so i gotta go back and do alot of re-reads LOL 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day , I did get tso sleep for a few hours and now the hubby is complaining he is hungry and is hinting it is time for me to get up and cook something ... 
He is still grumpy as a bear !! Im ready just about to tell him to take some midol because his pms is showing  
All because i didnt feel up to a cuddle last night  men can be so silly .. oh well he will live  
Guess i will feed the bunch before i get lynched !!


----------



## PENGWIN

Nite all. Sleep tight. Make sure the bed bugs don't bite. Pengwin xxxxx


----------



## tammie52

think ive missed a few pages here by the looks of things, so much has gone on for a lot of you.would take me a week to read the back pages to catch up and then id be lost again. pouring down here so goin to browse the net then head of to bed, have a nice evening all


----------



## nanabanana

tammie52 said:


> think ive missed a few pages here by the looks of things, so much has gone on for a lot of you.would take me a week to read the back pages to catch up and then id be lost again. pourin down here so goin to browse the net then head of to bed, have a nice evening all


Good to hear from you Tammie, I agree it's hard to keep up with everyone. Take care Annx


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your hubby I'm far to refined to have wiggled anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let Pengwin hear that? you really are asking for trouble. You know she is more refind, and also upper crust(ed)Do you know the meaning of crust is (had to look it up). Any hard surface layer. Now isn't that a hoot. :roll:
Click to expand...

Don't you mean she's crusty.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ASEILING, if you google '' ABSEIL FORTH RAIL BRIDGE 2 OCT'' go into Rose's abseil, look down the side & it will give you the CHSS video. My site http://www.justgiving.com/ann-hughes2, please do not feel obliged to give, just thought it gives you info. Must do some crochet, baby hat ordered. Hugs Annx back later x
> 
> 
> 
> i can't seem to get you up Ann. I'll try again later.
Click to expand...

I couldn't get it either.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your hubby I'm far to refined to have wiggled anything!
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't swing tassles on the end of your wotknots did you???? OBTH My pal,,,,Used to be a bluebell girl, so there.......
Click to expand...

No, didn't swing tassles either.


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ASEILING, if you google '' ABSEIL FORTH RAIL BRIDGE 2 OCT'' go into Rose's abseil, look down the side & it will give you the CHSS video. My site http://www.justgiving.com/ann-hughes2, please do not feel obliged to give, just thought it gives you info. Must do some crochet, baby hat ordered. Hugs Annx back later x
> 
> 
> 
> i can't seem to get you up Ann. I'll try again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't get it either.
Click to expand...

Hubby working on it tomorrow.Ann x


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS I see I forgot to mention there are now 25 kids (17 girls) so it brings our little herd to 50 (I think) with still 2 mums to drop their suspected twins. One day I'll write a list of all their names! Bye
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance we can see pictures of your "kids"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a nanny goat named after me.....and that is NOT an invitation for rude comments. It was born on my birthday and, therefore, deserved my name (not pengwin) xxxx
Click to expand...

It was probably because it looked like you.


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's me again.
> Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.
> 
> 
> 
> Purple
> I have now found the photo of your Mum, r u as athletic as she was.Annxxx
Click to expand...

Not an athtlete, I took after my Dad and was a swimmer. Although I only made it to county level.


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> Before singing off thought I would say that I am lounging in the caravan, it's 20.21 and am listening to Mendlessohn's O Rest in the Lord sant by Kathleen Farrier. Very restful. Pengwin xxx


Very high brow and refined!


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your hubby I'm far to refined to have wiggled anything!
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't swing tassles on the end of your wotknots did you???? OBTH My pal,,,,Used to be a bluebell girl, so there.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hasn't any wotknots. My father (an Purple's) father had a cousin who was a Topper (or may be Tiller) Girl. Not sure which one. Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

She was a Tiller girl. You'll have to brush up on the family history.


----------



## nan1

Good morning from NewZealand.After a dewey night lovely spring sunshine. I got good news last night a friend of my daughter's is going to have a baby in March. I am now in a hurry to finish master nine's jersey so I can start on some baby knitting. Also I am going into my garden today. It needs some T.L.C. Cheers to one and all.


----------



## PurpleFi

At last I've caught up with all your posts. Better than what is on the tv.
Raedean you cabin looks lovely. I love getting out into the countryside.
Angela and Susan, it seems as is our husbands are all having funny moments. Must be something in the air.
Ok, I'll comere clean about the Bunny Club. I was not a Bunny. I worked for the firm that made the costumes and I went to the Club to help fit the bunnies into their costumes. This was quite hard work as most bunnies had extremely large cup sizes and very small waists. They had to be poured into the costume and before anything could escape they laces were tied very tightly at the back. It was quite an experience.
Tammie, nice to heart from you. How are you feeling.
Angela, hope you are feeling a bit better now.
Susan, enjoy your caravan trip
Pengwin, do you realise it's only a month before you come to stay and we go the the Stitching and Knitting Show at Alexandra Palace?
Pam, sounds like your son is lovely.
Ann, can't wait to read about your abseiling.
Whackydo, how are the twins, are they still wearing their ribbons.
Well I'm off to bed now as the grandchildren are here for the day tomorrow.
Night night. Big hugs Josephine


----------



## linkan

I sometimes forget how big the time difference is here and there.. we just finished dinner and my daughter is now going through all my movies asking can i have this can i have this ?? i should have said no to all of them , but i let her take some as they get no T.V. reception where they are and it will give the fiance's twin sisters and little brother something to do when the weather starts to get too cold to do anything else .
Plus , she is my baby girl and i love her , even if she is here to just raid the house , oh well less to dust i guess . 
I doubled the size of the scarf last night , and it is looking so pretty ... i think i may try making this one for all the ladies in my sewing group for Christmas instead of the neck warmer  
I better get on the ball with gift making though because if i do have surgery again i wont be able to move my right arm for a few weeks and that would put me waaaay behind , i am going to have the Holidays at our house with Jen's Fiance's family :| so i am going to make things for each of them too . I'm trying to collect peoples favorite colors and think i should have written some of them down as the list is growing so much i cant remember them all anymore lol .
Now that hubby has been fed he is back to being a sweety , that man changes so quickly with just a little hunger or just a little tired :| He is a funny one !!  
Back to knitting the kiddos are leaving in a bit and as she is just going through stuff not much for me to do as far as spending time with her .
Goodnight everyone  Sleep well ...


----------



## Airy Fairy

Gosh don't any of you ladies sleep - when I logged on this am found pages of "interesting" comments! Fun to hear all yr activities.
Yarn lady asked about :
Knee rugs - yes I assume the same as yr lap robes. The oldies throw them over their knees whilst watching TV and don't get tangled when they get up
Tartan Rugs - they are large bed size blankets/rugs which are crocheted one way and then long chains thread thru which completely changes the whole look. Its fun using up old wool and any colours can be used. You'd be surprised how they blend in.
Zig Zag Beanies - well these are so simple & also use wool oddments. A rectangular piece joined together and gathered at the top. I got the ptn off the net somewhere.
Grey Nomads - thats a name (I thought world wide) used for all the retirees that take to the road travelling with their caravans all around the country.
Our Village - its a quaint old heritage little town made up of various old buildings & a couple of old halls where the community holds functions. Of course there is a Pub but we are usually so clapped by the end of the day we curl up in our respective chairs and nod off. Thats of course after I've had to cook - yuk. I'm not interested in food but have to feed Whacky! Hes easy to please so I don't fuss much. Actually the cupboard's bare so old Mother Hubbard has to go in and do a big shop - loathe it. Interrupts my lifestyle!
Did I tell you about my passion for "Fairies" I've got this big "Fairy Garden" - over 200 gorgeous fairies & even a few elves/gnome scattered around. Its built indoors to protect them from the weather. Theres a lovely Fairy Fountain into a rock pool with goldfish/waterlilies (fake) & Bullrushes. Then the garden is made up like a forest.
In one place a house (ex dolls house) that has Red Riding
Hood & Wolf. Theres so many other things, too many to go into. Also have fairy lights flashing on and off. Live in a fantasy world.... the only way to get thru life.
I bet all you ladies are snoring yr heads off whilst I sit here on a rather gloomy day. Had better get going to town and back to spoil our gorgous kids. Yes we matched the twins ribbons with their mums - fortunately in my stash I have a zillion different colours. Wish I could send you some of their cuddles. Sweet dreams!


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Hi all you lovelies! I know I've been out of the picture for a couple of days but hang it all, I've been babysitting my GS and thoroughly enjoying that! He's my total love. He may only be 2 almost 1/2 but he has his gramma wrapped around his fingers so tight. It breaks my heart totally to think that once I move back to California I won't see him any more. It's his mama that I now live with. 
Ive been reading about some of you being in pain, like linkand and grandma Susan. I'm sure sorry because I know from personal experience it's hard to be motivated to do anything when everything you own and things you've forgotten you own hurt!
Pengwin would you be so kind as to teach me how to be a refined lady?? the only thing I know to do is to drink my tea with my little pinky sticking up. As you can see I have lots to learn.
Pam when you told us about your son, I got tears in my eyes. I can't imagine anything sweeter.
Grandma Susan I think I would like to visit you and help you and your husband. It sounds like you are overdo some rest and someone spoiling you!
I do believe autumn is going to be here early this year. Temperatures are already in the 80's and that's unusual for the first week of September. 
Well, I'm using my cellphone to catch up with you ladies and my GS is in here wanting to play games on it. Anything for him! Check back with yas later!
Warm hugs ~ Viv


----------



## Airy Fairy

theyarnlady said:


> Hi All you lovely crazy ladies, It is 10 after 2, in the afternoon. I got a late start today. It's sunny out, and so co------ld. Was in the upper 80's two days ago, in the low 60's yesterday, and same today. Had to get out my long sleeve tops and jeans.
> #2 son called today,his honey's mom is dieing, and she is an only child,and parents are divorced. Son started crying he has such a soft heart,that one. He leaves for China for 10 days in two weeks,and said he would just have to fly home,if honey's mom passes. Then he the dear boy started to cry when he said I really love you Mom. Made me cry. I am very blessed to have two good boys.
> Allergy is driving me crazy. It's my own fault didn't take my allergy pills, and yesterday the Ragweed in bluffs where in full bloom. Went out side before sunset and thought I heard someone hammering and thought to myself why would anyone start doing that this late in the day. Came in and found out it was my hammering. Ears are stuff up and always do make noise when that happens. Just being lazy today as it is a holiday today(Labor day)
> Won't be going to Michigan to do family research,as RV water pump is going and it needs new belts. Hubby is going to fix it,and you know neighber will be here.Plus with kitty confinded for a 160 days, don't think could board him. Also PV before I forget Kitty did have a rabies shot, but was due to have another one later this month. Vet wanted to do it right away after bat thing to make sure.She wasn't sure if he had enough left of it in system,so to be on safe side wanted to give him one early.
> Having shrimp linguine tonight, now I told hubby this 3 times. I also had taken a pork roast out for tomorrow,and I pour a whole bottle of Apple wine in it and cook it on low,most of the day, it smells so good in the house. So what does the groof man do he comes in and says to me how are we going to have roast tonight it's not thawed out. Had to tell him again we were have shrimp linguine. Bet he'll ask me again what's for supper. He just doen't know how to turn on his listening ears.
> Well I am off, have to go outside and water my basil tree and rosemary,and bring them in, just to cold for them now to be outside.
> Before I go just have to share with you. I have this calender with Maxine,she is a little old lady(cartoon) and this month she has said. I believe in keeping in shape. I've chosen the shape of an old lady.  Take Care all and have a good day. Arm wraps Pam


How refreshing to have such sensitive sons - you seem close. I thought I was the only one having probs with Whacky not listening. He went for an ear test and was told he has this "selective" hearing - can't hear the womans' pitch so now he really plays on it.! Amazing how he can hear really long distances - even the phone ringing next door which is about a km away.
I'm resigned to "Pear Shape"!


----------



## Airy Fairy

PurpleV said:


> At last I've caught up with all your posts. Better than what is on the tv.
> Raedean you cabin looks lovely. I love getting out into the countryside.
> Angela and Susan, it seems as is our husbands are all having funny moments. Must be something in the air.
> Ok, I'll comere clean about the Bunny Club. I was not a Bunny. I worked for the firm that made the costumes and I went to the Club to help fit the bunnies into their costumes. This was quite hard work as most bunnies had extremely large cup sizes and very small waists. They had to be poured into the costume and before anything could escape they laces were tied very tightly at the back. It was quite an experience.
> Tammie, nice to heart from you. How are you feeling.
> Angela, hope you are feeling a bit better now.
> Susan, enjoy your caravan trip
> Pengwin, do you realise it's only a month before you come to stay and we go the the Stitching and Knitting Show at Alexandra Palace?
> Pam, sounds like your son is lovely.
> Ann, can't wait to read about your abseiling.
> Whackydo, how are the twins, are they still wearing their ribbons.
> Well I'm off to bed now as the grandchildren are here for the day tomorrow.
> Night night. Big hugs Josephine


Was in stitches imagining squeezing big boobs into costumes - I assume they now use stretchie materials!
Anyway its put my quizzie mind to rest.


----------



## Airy Fairy

linkan said:


> I sometimes forget how big the time difference is here and there.. we just finished dinner and my daughter is now going through all my movies asking can i have this can i have this ?? i should have said no to all of them , but i let her take some as they get no T.V. reception where they are and it will give the fiance's twin sisters and little brother something to do when the weather starts to get too cold to do anything else .
> Plus , she is my baby girl and i love her , even if she is here to just raid the house , oh well less to dust i guess .
> I doubled the size of the scarf last night , and it is looking so pretty ... i think i may try making this one for all the ladies in my sewing group for Christmas instead of the neck warmer
> I better get on the ball with gift making though because if i do have surgery again i wont be able to move my right arm for a few weeks and that would put me waaaay behind , i am going to have the Holidays at our house with Jen's Fiance's family :| so i am going to make things for each of them too . I'm trying to collect peoples favorite colors and think i should have written some of them down as the list is growing so much i cant remember them all anymore lol .
> Now that hubby has been fed he is back to being a sweety , that man changes so quickly with just a little hunger or just a little tired :| He is a funny one !!
> Back to knitting the kiddos are leaving in a bit and as she is just going through stuff not much for me to do as far as spending time with her .
> Goodnight everyone  Sleep well ...


Hope yr arm op is successful - you'll have to relax - don't overdo the knitting. I know how you want to make & give everyone gifts however yr arm is more imprtant - imagine not being able to use it at all if you don't take care.


----------



## raedean

whackydo.i would love to see this.i have some gnomes.i like them.i want a fairy garden.how do i go about it?thanks raedean
Did I tell you about my passion for "Fairies" I've got this big "Fairy Garden" - over 200 gorgeous fairies & even a few elves/gnome scattered around. Its built indoors to protect them from the weather. Theres a lovely Fairy Fountain into a rock pool with goldfish/waterlilies (fake) & Bullrushes. Then the garden is made up like a forest.
In one place a house (ex dolls house) that has Red Riding
Hood & Wolf. Theres so many other things, too many to go into. Also have fairy lights flashing on and off. Live in a fantasy world


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> Hi all, I feel as if I'm losing the plot with all the posting,I'm sure I'm not answering all the questions,not meaning to be rude, but my life is pretty busy for an oldy!! News I haven't shared with you is we lost another little dog when I was away, such a little darling, very gentle, just 6yrs old, suddenly very ill & very little to be done for her. We have her ashes back now so at least we have her home with us again. It really threw me as it's the 2nd this year, now down to5, I know that's a lot to most people, but we love everyone of them. Her name was Jazz, it was Misty who died in February, DH's favourite, she had cancer, only 8yrs old. So all in all not a very good year doggy wize. Anyway enough gloom, must keep upward & onward. And come down off that bridge!!!!!!OMG what have I taken on, I really DO THINK I'M MAD, & , no I'm not that fit Purple, & there is no special training, you learn on the day. We think there is a problem with the link to my site, hubby will deal with it in morning, it is beyond me, he's the computer whizzkid, again don't know what I 'd do without him, silly old b....r!!!!. he knows I call him that, he calls himself a a scrawny necked old git!!! hope you understand that across the pond! I hope all your various ailments, my brain won't sort out who's got what wrong, sorry, but I wish you all well. Better go now, I think I've written a book! HUGS & MUCH LUV TO ALL Ann xxxxxxxx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm sorry about your dog Ann. They are our babies and we miss them such a lot. You take care of yourself. susan x


----------



## grandma susan

nan1 said:


> Good morning from NewZealand.After a dewey night lovely spring sunshine. I got good news last night a friend of my daughter's is going to have a baby in March. I am now in a hurry to finish master nine's jersey so I can start on some baby knitting. Also I am going into my garden today. It needs some T.L.C. Cheers to one and all.


Hi nan1 and welcome to our thread or post or whatever it is. It's really the tenna club susan x :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

whackydo said:


> Gosh don't any of you ladies sleep - when I logged on this am found pages of "interesting" comments! Fun to hear all yr activities.
> Yarn lady asked about :
> Knee rugs - yes I assume the same as yr lap robes. The oldies throw them over their knees whilst watching TV and don't get tangled when they get up
> Tartan Rugs - they are large bed size blankets/rugs which are crocheted one way and then long chains thread thru which completely changes the whole look. Its fun using up old wool and any colours can be used. You'd be surprised how they blend in.
> Zig Zag Beanies - well these are so simple & also use wool oddments. A rectangular piece joined together and gathered at the top. I got the ptn off the net somewhere.
> Grey Nomads - thats a name (I thought world wide) used for all the retirees that take to the road travelling with their caravans all around the country.
> Our Village - its a quaint old heritage little town made up of various old buildings & a couple of old halls where the community holds functions. Of course there is a Pub but we are usually so clapped by the end of the day we curl up in our respective chairs and nod off. Thats of course after I've had to cook - yuk. I'm not interested in food but have to feed Whacky! Hes easy to please so I don't fuss much. Actually the cupboard's bare so old Mother Hubbard has to go in and do a big shop - loathe it. Interrupts my lifestyle!
> Did I tell you about my passion for "Fairies" I've got this big "Fairy Garden" - over 200 gorgeous fairies & even a few elves/gnome scattered around. Its built indoors to protect them from the weather. Theres a lovely Fairy Fountain into a rock pool with goldfish/waterlilies (fake) & Bullrushes. Then the garden is made up like a forest.
> In one place a house (ex dolls house) that has Red Riding
> Hood & Wolf. Theres so many other things, too many to go into. Also have fairy lights flashing on and off. Live in a fantasy world.... the only way to get thru life.
> I bet all you ladies are snoring yr heads off whilst I sit here on a rather gloomy day. Had better get going to town and back to spoil our gorgous kids. Yes we matched the twins ribbons with their mums - fortunately in my stash I have a zillion different colours. Wish I could send you some of their cuddles. Sweet dreams!


Whackydo you sound so happy and you live the way I've only ever wanted to live. I, too, hate cooking etc and indeed anything to do with household chores :roll: Is there anyway you could let us see your fairies? They sound fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Goodmorning all of you. Well, it's very gusty and raining here. I really don't feel like DH towing the caravan in this. I haven't even packed yet and basically can't be bothered to. I'll make a move soon, I seem to have had no motivation this week. I don't know what's up. Yarnlady my son is loving too. He's always saying he loves us and I get more loves and cuddles now than I've ever had from him. He helps me climb down from things and always makes sure I'm OK. I love him to pieces. DH is still in his bed.Tammie it's great you coming back. I'm going to have a coffee now so I might have to say bye bye until Friday pm. Then again, I might get back on soon. Who knows? Purple keep your tassles hidded. love you all. Susan x


----------



## linkan

I've woken prematurely again , it is only 4a.m. here but thought what the heck i will check in on the Tenna Club .
Viv its good to see you back with us , I dont have any grandchildren yet myself but i think being wrapped around thier little fingers is how it is supposed to be right ? 
The weather yesterday was totally beautiful as far as the temperature goes , i dont think it got above 74 all day , it was perfect relaxing weather , including a few rain showers .. expect the same thing today , possibly the rest of the week  
GrammaS. aren't you leaving this morning ? I'm one of those maddening people who are packed two weeks ahead of anything .. just in case i forget things before the time to leave , that way i have plenty of time to remember haha .. i still always forget at least one thing every time !
Have a wonderful trip , You know of course leaving till friday we shall talk about you incessently until your return !!! 
This week is flying by though so i am sure it will feel like no time at all and you will have returned to us 

Have a good morning everyone , i get to go back to sleep for a few hours as little Alexis wont be here till 9:30 today .. im gonna try to go back to bed and take advantage of those three extra hours .


----------



## linkan

whackydo said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes forget how big the time difference is here and there.. we just finished dinner and my daughter is now going through all my movies asking can i have this can i have this ?? i should have said no to all of them , but i let her take some as they get no T.V. reception where they are and it will give the fiance's twin sisters and little brother something to do when the weather starts to get too cold to do anything else .
> Plus , she is my baby girl and i love her , even if she is here to just raid the house , oh well less to dust i guess .
> I doubled the size of the scarf last night , and it is looking so pretty ... i think i may try making this one for all the ladies in my sewing group for Christmas instead of the neck warmer
> I better get on the ball with gift making though because if i do have surgery again i wont be able to move my right arm for a few weeks and that would put me waaaay behind , i am going to have the Holidays at our house with Jen's Fiance's family :| so i am going to make things for each of them too . I'm trying to collect peoples favorite colors and think i should have written some of them down as the list is growing so much i cant remember them all anymore lol .
> Now that hubby has been fed he is back to being a sweety , that man changes so quickly with just a little hunger or just a little tired :| He is a funny one !!
> Back to knitting the kiddos are leaving in a bit and as she is just going through stuff not much for me to do as far as spending time with her .
> Goodnight everyone  Sleep well ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yr arm op is successful - you'll have to relax - don't overdo the knitting. I know how you want to make & give everyone gifts however yr arm is more imprtant - imagine not being able to use it at all if you don't take care.
Click to expand...

Thanks wackydo , yea i know how this goes this will be the fifth Op on the same shoulder  IF i have to have another OP.
I already lost most of the mobility in that arm and it is my dominant hand , but i have learned to adapt somewhat to be able to knit and crochet  
Being able to do these two things breaks up the hours in the day for me at least lol , they do drag on ! 
Glad you have been coming back .. this Tenna Club is addictive right ?  But we are a good addiction ... 
Wish you could get some pics posted of the things you've been making would love to see them


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> nan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from NewZealand.After a dewey night lovely spring sunshine. I got good news last night a friend of my daughter's is going to have a baby in March. I am now in a hurry to finish master nine's jersey so I can start on some baby knitting. Also I am going into my garden today. It needs some T.L.C. Cheers to one and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nan1 and welcome to our thread or post or whatever it is. It's really the tenna club susan x :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Hello nan1, welcome from Scotland, we really are a crazy gang, but such good fun, you will need a good sense of humour! Ann x :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

hi all.
were has my morning gone, daughter rang last night , mum would you fix a pair of curtains for the lady down the street from me, told her ok, wish i hadnt now but hey there done, had to take the heading tape of the top of them then fold them in half sew round the edges and put tape back on, asked her why didnt the lady just buy a lining sheet then i could of just lined them dont know was her answer.as if i expected anything else from her lol. its ages since ive been on sewing machine.hubbie said last night you may blow the cobwebs of it befor you use it.its blowing a gale here but its dry thank god, hope all is well with every one, cuppa time befor hubbie gets home bye all


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Goodmorning all of you. Well, it's very gusty and raining here. I really don't feel like DH towing the caravan in this. I haven't even packed yet and basically can't be bothered to. I'll make a move soon, I seem to have had no motivation this week. I don't know what's up. Yarnlady my son is loving too. He's always saying he loves us and I get more loves and cuddles now than I've ever had from him. He helps me climb down from things and always makes sure I'm OK. I love him to pieces. DH is still in his bed.Tammie it's great you coming back. I'm going to have a coffee now so I might have to say bye bye until Friday pm. Then again, I might get back on soon. Who knows? Purple keep your tassles hidded. love you all. Susan x


thank you, have a lovely time and enjoy will hear all bout it when you get back tammie


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> At last I've caught up with all your posts. Better than what is on the tv.
> Raedean you cabin looks lovely. I love getting out into the countryside.
> Angela and Susan, it seems as is our husbands are all having funny moments. Must be something in the air.
> Ok, I'll comere clean about the Bunny Club. I was not a Bunny. I worked for the firm that made the costumes and I went to the Club to help fit the bunnies into their costumes. This was quite hard work as most bunnies had extremely large cup sizes and very small waists. They had to be poured into the costume and before anything could escape they laces were tied very tightly at the back. It was quite an experience.
> Tammie, nice to heart from you. How are you feeling.
> Angela, hope you are feeling a bit better now.
> Susan, enjoy your caravan trip
> Pengwin, do you realise it's only a month before you come to stay and we go the the Stitching and Knitting Show at Alexandra Palace?
> Pam, sounds like your son is lovely.
> Ann, can't wait to read about your abseiling.
> Whackydo, how are the twins, are they still wearing their ribbons.
> Well I'm off to bed now as the grandchildren are here for the day tomorrow.
> Night night. Big hugs Josephine


feeling great thanks just looking forward to my holiday now tho hubbie still cnt decide if its oct or nov to go away wish he would hurry up tho and just say hope all is well your end 
tammie


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hi all, I feel as if I'm losing the plot with all the posting,I'm sure I'm not answering all the questions,not meaning to be rude, but my life is pretty busy for an oldy!! News I haven't shared with you is we lost another little dog when I was away, such a little darling, very gentle, just 6yrs old, suddenly very ill & very little to be done for her. We have her ashes back now so at least we have her home with us again. It really threw me as it's the 2nd this year, now down to5, I know that's a lot to most people, but we love everyone of them. Her name was Jazz, it was Misty who died in February, DH's favourite, she had cancer, only 8yrs old. So all in all not a very good year doggy wize. Anyway enough gloom, must keep upward & onward. And come down off that bridge!!!!!!OMG what have I taken on, I really DO THINK I'M MAD, & , no I'm not that fit Purple, & there is no special training, you learn on the day. We think there is a problem with the link to my site, hubby will deal with it in morning, it is beyond me, he's the computer whizzkid, again don't know what I 'd do without him, silly old b....r!!!!. he knows I call him that, he calls himself a a scrawny necked old git!!! hope you understand that across the pond! I hope all your various ailments, my brain won't sort out who's got what wrong, sorry, but I wish you all well. Better go now, I think I've written a book! HUGS & MUCH LUV TO ALL Ann xxxxxxxx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh Ann, to lose you dear puppies,(even if they are older)is to break your heart. I am so sorry. Each one is so special. Digging around last night and found a picture I had forgotten about. It was my wooly Bear,my German Shepherd. Brought a tear to my eye. It's been a couple of years,but still miss him. They all have such different personalitys. 
I still want to know what hospital we should send recover Ann fund to? 
Truly I think it is wonderful of you to do this. You have a brave heart. Just like the movie "Brave Heart". So will you have a double rope? Hope someone on the other end,does not get distracted. 
I really don't THINK YOU ARE MAD, just alittle roll of the marbles to one side. :lol: It will pass as soon as you hit bottom of rope,marbles will move back into place. But that could change on the pull up. :roll: :-D Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> At last I've caught up with all your posts. Better than what is on the tv.
> Raedean you cabin looks lovely. I love getting out into the countryside.
> Angela and Susan, it seems as is our husbands are all having funny moments. Must be something in the air.
> Ok, I'll comere clean about the Bunny Club. I was not a Bunny. I worked for the firm that made the costumes and I went to the Club to help fit the bunnies into their costumes. This was quite hard work as most bunnies had extremely large cup sizes and very small waists. They had to be poured into the costume and before anything could escape they laces were tied very tightly at the back. It was quite an experience.
> Tammie, nice to heart from you. How are you feeling.
> Angela, hope you are feeling a bit better now.
> Susan, enjoy your caravan trip
> Pengwin, do you realise it's only a month before you come to stay and we go the the Stitching and Knitting Show at Alexandra Palace?
> Pam, sounds like your son is lovely.
> Ann, can't wait to read about your abseiling.
> Whackydo, how are the twins, are they still wearing their ribbons.
> Well I'm off to bed now as the grandchildren are here for the day tomorrow.
> Night night. Big hugs Josephine


Oh a knitting show can I come, we have our Wool and Sheep fest this weekend. I always carry one or two big bags, good walking shoes and a bottle of water, Have to go through the two large buildings first to see what is there. Then back track to things I really need. :roll: A "Grey Nomad" ( thanks for new name Wacky) can never have enough yarn,especially with winter coming. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

whackydo said:


> Gosh don't any of you ladies sleep - when I logged on this am found pages of "interesting" comments! Fun to hear all yr activities.
> Yarn lady asked about :
> Knee rugs - yes I assume the same as yr lap robes. The oldies throw them over their knees whilst watching TV and don't get tangled when they get up
> Tartan Rugs - they are large bed size blankets/rugs which are crocheted one way and then long chains thread thru which completely changes the whole look. Its fun using up old wool and any colours can be used. You'd be surprised how they blend in.
> Zig Zag Beanies - well these are so simple & also use wool oddments. A rectangular piece joined together and gathered at the top. I got the ptn off the net somewhere.
> Grey Nomads - thats a name (I thought world wide) used for all the retirees that take to the road travelling with their caravans all around the country.
> Our Village - its a quaint old heritage little town made up of various old buildings & a couple of old halls where the community holds functions. Of course there is a Pub but we are usually so clapped by the end of the day we curl up in our respective chairs and nod off. Thats of course after I've had to cook - yuk. I'm not interested in food but have to feed Whacky! Hes easy to please so I don't fuss much. Actually the cupboard's bare so old Mother Hubbard has to go in and do a big shop - loathe it. Interrupts my lifestyle!
> Did I tell you about my passion for "Fairies" I've got this big "Fairy Garden" - over 200 gorgeous fairies & even a few elves/gnome scattered around. Its built indoors to protect them from the weather. Theres a lovely Fairy Fountain into a rock pool with goldfish/waterlilies (fake) & Bullrushes. Then the garden is made up like a forest.
> In one place a house (ex dolls house) that has Red Riding
> Hood & Wolf. Theres so many other things, too many to go into. Also have fairy lights flashing on and off. Live in a fantasy world.... the only way to get thru life.
> I bet all you ladies are snoring yr heads off whilst I sit here on a rather gloomy day. Had better get going to town and back to spoil our gorgous kids. Yes we matched the twins ribbons with their mums - fortunately in my stash I have a zillion different colours. Wish I could send you some of their cuddles. Sweet dreams!


Acutal we do sleep just at different times. Thanks for all the information about words. Had to show hubby, especially the "Grey Nomads",love it will be using it from now on. It will throw people here into a tissy, and they will all think I am so posh,using a foreign word. :roll: 
Love the thought of your Fairy garden, I am suppose to be carving a gnome for christmas. Seem like I have a lot of suppose to lately should start having a lot of dones. 
g.sue and I would tell you it is best even if it is a pain to do the shopping ,don't let hubby near a store, you will never get what you needed. 
I am sure we would all like to move into your fairy garden. It would be fun,I personal want a wane, P v. would want something purple, g.sue would need to have a special room, Linken would like some kind of jail to store Drs. in Ann would only need a rope with the end tied. And least of all, Pengwin(Oh I mean Last) would need a royal chair to rule from. Plus the new teena members will have to tell us what they would need. As I have not asset their many find qualities. But know if they stay here long enough they will be a fit marble rolling brains bunch. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hi all you lovelies! I know I've been out of the picture for a couple of days but hang it all, I've been babysitting my GS and thoroughly enjoying that! He's my total love. He may only be 2 almost 1/2 but he has his gramma wrapped around his fingers so tight. It breaks my heart totally to think that once I move back to California I won't see him any more. It's his mama that I now live with.
> Ive been reading about some of you being in pain, like linkand and grandma Susan. I'm sure sorry because I know from personal experience it's hard to be motivated to do anything when everything you own and things you've forgotten you own hurt! Pam
> Pengwin would you be so kind as to teach me how to be a refined lady?? the only thing I know to do is to drink my tea with my little pinky sticking up. As you can see I have lots to learn.
> Pam when you told us about your son, I got tears in my eyes. I can't imagine anything sweeter.
> Grandma Susan I think I would like to visit you and help you and your husband. It sounds like you are overdo some rest and someone spoiling you!
> I do believe autumn is going to be here early this year. Temperatures are already in the 80's and that's unusual for the first week of September.
> Well, I'm using my cellphone to catch up with you ladies and my GS is in here wanting to play games on it. Anything for him! Check back with yas later!
> Warm hugs ~ Viv


Ah to be as refined as Pengwin, None of us can reach that goal. You know she is coming back from France to see the queen and Ann,and her horses. She is really upper crust. We here 
just let her think she is, just ask Purple V.
It sounds like you do have a little guy who is granma's love. Isn't it nice to be loved so much.


----------



## theyarnlady

nan1 said:


> Good morning from NewZealand.After a dewey night lovely spring sunshine. I got good news last night a friend of my daughter's is going to have a baby in March. I am now in a hurry to finish master nine's jersey so I can start on some baby knitting. Also I am going into my garden today. It needs some T.L.C. Cheers to one and all.


Nan , what are you growing in that garden? We are in to fall here,so gardens are prety much done. Have fun baby knitting.
I'm pass the baby knitting stage, more in to the teen age I don't like hand made stage. But the older ones are now back into the it's o.k. to knit me something. Now that they are older and it takes more time to knit them something,they want it. Can't win in this family. :roll: Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Goodmorning all of you. Well, it's very gusty and raining here. I really don't feel like DH towing the caravan in this. I haven't even packed yet and basically can't be bothered to. I'll make a move soon, I seem to have had no motivation this week. I don't know what's up. Yarnlady my son is loving too. He's always saying he loves us and I get more loves and cuddles now than I've ever had from him. He helps me climb down from things and always makes sure I'm OK. I love him to pieces. DH is still in his bed.Tammie it's great you coming back. I'm going to have a coffee now so I might have to say bye bye until Friday pm. Then again, I might get back on soon. Who knows? Purple keep your tassles hidded. love you all. Susan x


Susan It sounds like you are having a down day. Big hugs,and hope it gets a little better once you get going on trip.
Your right we are lucky to have such sensitive boys. We also are a hug and kisses family here. Never leave each other with out a kiss hugs and I love you. I use to think I would have loved to have a daughter to share with life. But realized I am bless to have these two. #1 son when I was in the hospital came everday after work,and would sit and hold my hand for a couple of hours. It is amazing to think how well they have turned out, and how loving they are to their old mom. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi all you tenna club followers,
Beautiful co----ld day again here. Hubby yesterday had all the windows open and I thought I would freeze to death. This morning he gets up and complains how cold he is. Is'nt that just like a hubby . Would let me freeze to death, than complain he is cold. 
Have to make so many calls today, Doctors, to fill out forms so I can contiue to drive,S.S. to find out what the heck they mean about medicaid. Animal control who have to tell me what to do and may happen with Kitty, then on to cleaning house. Just another day in normad vil. 
Hubby just here wants to know how they remove a horses eye, watching Animal Planet.Just have to get him another hobby. Neighbor out front mowing lawn (our"s not his) means he wants to chat with Hubby. Trouble shall insue, now hubbys off to clean Chicken coop. So they will both be at it again solving the world's problems. 
All remember friday to put on your Tenna's Susan will back from her trip,and the laughter will begin. 
All have a good day. Arm wraps, Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I've caught up with all your posts. Better than what is on the tv.
> Raedean you cabin looks lovely. I love getting out into the countryside.
> Angela and Susan, it seems as is our husbands are all having funny moments. Must be something in the air.
> Ok, I'll comere clean about the Bunny Club. I was not a Bunny. I worked for the firm that made the costumes and I went to the Club to help fit the bunnies into their costumes. This was quite hard work as most bunnies had extremely large cup sizes and very small waists. They had to be poured into the costume and before anything could escape they laces were tied very tightly at the back. It was quite an experience.
> Tammie, nice to heart from you. How are you feeling.
> Angela, hope you are feeling a bit better now.
> Susan, enjoy your caravan trip
> Pengwin, do you realise it's only a month before you come to stay and we go the the Stitching and Knitting Show at Alexandra Palace?
> Pam, sounds like your son is lovely.
> Ann, can't wait to read about your abseiling.
> Whackydo, how are the twins, are they still wearing their ribbons.
> Well I'm off to bed now as the grandchildren are here for the day tomorrow.
> Night night. Big hugs Josephine
> 
> 
> 
> feeling great thanks just looking forward to my holiday now tho hubbie still cnt decide if its oct or nov to go away wish he would hurry up tho and just say hope all is well your end
> tammie
Click to expand...

Tammi glad to hear from you and that all is going fine. Hope he decide preety soon about your trip, Just a couple more weeks tell Oct. how are you doing with vertigo? When do you see speacialist? Have a good day. Pam


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everyone from a very wet and blustery Surrey. My thermal vest is well and truly installed and won't come off until March. Weatherwise it';s been a miserable day, but the grandchildren arrived at 8.30 this morning having had breakfast and as I was just about to have mine they decided to have another one. Lunch time was a picnic, on the lounge floor, looking out at the rain. We did some painting this morning, so all in all a great day was had by everyone, except that I had to sew name labels into 6 pairs of school socks for grandson and let down the sleeves of his blazer. He's grown over an inch just over the summer holidays. I have taken them back home and am now sitting down for a quiet glass of wine (please note not cheap French plonk like some unrefined people drink!) and catching up with you lot.
Tammie glad you are ok, we are all fine here. Ann sorry to her about your little dog. Susan have a great holiday (shall we start talking about her now?) Pengwin how are things in northern France have you got your thermals with you? Pam when you open a window it's fresh air and when somebody else does it it's a draft. Whackydo there are fairies and gnomes all around my garden, sometimes they much such a noise at night when they are having one of their parties.
Well the wine is finished, I know it doesn't take me long(but longer than Pengwin, she usually downs it in one) it's gone straight to my head and I've got to go and see what to cook for dinner. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Duke and Duches of Wessex live just up the roadps Ann did you receive my pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks Purple, just replied x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know where that money is? and pv and pengwin, Ann wins because she spent time with the Queen,and her little cutie of a hubby Phillip. So no more la de da's. she wins. Plus we should be nice to her, she is going off a bridge backwards. or was it forwards oh what ever she is doing it. Even if I wonder where she put her marbles. Hope she puts them up as she is going to need them after she's through. :? :roll: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh heavens, I'm completely lost - what money and I assume Pv and pengwin are the lost ones. (Pengwin is in France but even she is beginning to wonder where is what and what it where). Hubby has met Queenie and Phil and had his confirmation classes in the Chapel at Windsor Castle but he is very modest about that. And who has lost marbles ..... this is all so difficult particularly after a few apperitifs and French red wine (which isn't that nice). Oh help me please and clarify what is going on. Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin!!!. You and me both. I Don't drink, (not after an alchololic youth) haha, I just went off the stuff. I loved a black russian and I was usually on the floor more times than I was upright. There's not many places I didn't get carried home from. then one day I thought I can't say no once I have one russian I got to have another so I stick to fanta. I never liked wine...This all has bot all to do with what I intended to write...I'll start again..Pengwin!! You like a drink and are in France somewhere and you don't know what the heck this lot are talking about...Well have I got news for you girl...I'm here in the UK, stone cold sober, and have been on this thread everyday and I haven't a clue what's going on either... Are we still talking shoe sizes? :
Click to expand...

I'm blurred from doing too much knitting today. I can hardly read what is on screen even with my glasses so I think I am going to be a confused tonight as previous nights. Shoe sizes or hip sizes, what's the difference!!!!! Pengwin xx


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS I see I forgot to mention there are now 25 kids (17 girls) so it brings our little herd to 50 (I think) with still 2 mums to drop their suspected twins. One day I'll write a list of all their names! Bye
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance we can see pictures of your "kids"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a nanny goat named after me.....and that is NOT an invitation for rude comments. It was born on my birthday and, therefore, deserved my name (not pengwin) xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was probably because it looked like you.
Click to expand...

Just how rude is that????? Plus one minute I'm crusty and now I'm goatie (don't anybody dare mention a goatie beard). Pengwin


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's me again.
> Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.
> 
> 
> 
> Purple
> I have now found the photo of your Mum, r u as athletic as she was.Annxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an athtlete, I took after my Dad and was a swimmer. Although I only made it to county level.
Click to expand...

She's a swimmer cos she's got webbed feet. Pengwin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's me again.
> Ann, I've managed to find the photo pf my Mum. Here she is competing at Battersea and winning the long jump in 1925. I think it was a club competition as she had only just started competing then.
> 
> 
> 
> Purple
> I have now found the photo of your Mum, r u as athletic as she was.Annxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an athtlete, I took after my Dad and was a swimmer. Although I only made it to county level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a swimmer cos she's got webbed feet. Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

So why won't you go swimming as you are a penguin?


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pengwin paying you to say all these nice things about her???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, We just have to be respectful to someone who thinks she is going to see the queen and Ann. Even if she is a little offf center upstairs. We really do have to support those people that are so refinded and upper crust. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a moment Yarnlady I DID pay you a large amount to be nice to me!!!!!. Besides I have been on the telly (wearing a green wig) so that does make me sort of important and I've danced with Richard Burton's brother! Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nothing Cliff Richard tuned my guitar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even better!!!! I WENT IN A HELICOPTER WITH CHRISTOPHER TRACE!!!!!!!! So there Annxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Duke and Duches of Wessex live just up the roadps Ann did you receive my pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks Purple, just replied x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to know where that money is? and pv and pengwin, Ann wins because she spent time with the Queen,and her little cutie of a hubby Phillip. So no more la de da's. she wins. Plus we should be nice to her, she is going off a bridge backwards. or was it forwards oh what ever she is doing it. Even if I wonder where she put her marbles. Hope she puts them up as she is going to need them after she's through. :? :roll: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh heavens, I'm completely lost - what money and I assume Pv and pengwin are the lost ones. (Pengwin is in France but even she is beginning to wonder where is what and what it where). Hubby has met Queenie and Phil and had his confirmation classes in the Chapel at Windsor Castle but he is very modest about that. And who has lost marbles ..... this is all so difficult particularly after a few apperitifs and French red wine (which isn't that nice). Oh help me please and clarify what is going on. Pengwin xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin!!!. You and me both. I Don't drink, (not after an alchololic youth) haha, I just went off the stuff. I loved a black russian and I was usually on the floor more times than I was upright. There's not many places I didn't get carried home from. then one day I thought I can't say no once I have one russian I got to have another so I stick to fanta. I never liked wine...This all has bot all to do with what I intended to write...I'll start again..Pengwin!! You like a drink and are in France somewhere and you don't know what the heck this lot are talking about...Well have I got news for you girl...I'm here in the UK, stone cold sober, and have been on this thread everyday and I haven't a clue what's going on either... Are we still talking shoe sizes? :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm blurred from doing too much knitting today. I can hardly read what is on screen even with my glasses so I think I am going to be a confused tonight as previous nights. Shoe sizes or hip sizes, what's the difference!!!!! Pengwin xx
Click to expand...

Oh, lets do hip size mines gone down quite a bit in the last few yers!


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everyone from a very wet and blustery Surrey. My thermal vest is well and truly installed and won't come off until March. Weatherwise it';s been a miserable day, but the grandchildren arrived at 8.30 this morning having had breakfast and as I was just about to have mine they decided to have another one. Lunch time was a picnic, on the lounge floor, looking out at the rain. We did some painting this morning, so all in all a great day was had by everyone, except that I had to sew name labels into 6 pairs of school socks for grandson and let down the sleeves of his blazer. He's grown over an inch just over the summer holidays. I have taken them back home and am now sitting down for a quiet glass of wine (please note not cheap French plonk like some unrefined people drink!) and catching up with you lot.
> Tammie glad you are ok, we are all fine here. Ann sorry to her about your little dog. Susan have a great holiday (shall we start talking about her now?) Pengwin how are things in northern France have you got your thermals with you? Pam when you open a window it's fresh air and when somebody else does it it's a draft. Whackydo there are fairies and gnomes all around my garden, sometimes they much such a noise at night when they are having one of their parties.
> Well the wine is finished, I know it doesn't take me long(but longer than Pengwin, she usually downs it in one) it's gone straight to my head and I've got to go and see what to cook for dinner. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV


dont no bout making dinner after drinking that wine, id wana go to bed for a sleep. shows i dont drink dont it lol


----------



## linkan

Well ladies good morning to you all , yesterday was somewhat eventful for us here , i woke to someone trying to break into our garage ! They tried to steal one of my sons bikes too but saw the lady behind our house watching them and threw it down .. hubby has the garage rigged up so they would have never gotten the door open but they did try to break the lock and bent it up some .. the dog was going nuts at this so i took a look just as they were leaving apparently , lady watching them got in her car and followed them and then went and told hubby ... he was quite furious and scared to death that they may have tried the house with me in it ...they didnt catch them but we filed a report .
I messed up a row on my scarf and had to start it over ... AGAIN ... that blasted thing is going in the trash when i finally finish with the pattern ...
i guess i should put it down and try to catch an hours sleep before the little one arrives  
Hope its going better for all of you  
Will check in again later today


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> Well ladies good morning to you all , yesterday was somewhat eventful for us here , i woke to someone trying to break into our garage ! They tried to steal one of my sons bikes too but saw the lady behind our house watching them and threw it down .. hubby has the garage rigged up so they would have never gotten the door open but they did try to break the lock and bent it up some .. the dog was going nuts at this so i took a look just as they were leaving apparently , lady watching them got in her car and followed them and then went and told hubby ... he was quite furious and scared to death that they may have tried the house with me in it ...they didnt catch them but we filed a report .
> I messed up a row on my scarf and had to start it over ... AGAIN ... that blasted thing is going in the trash when i finally finish with the pattern ...
> i guess i should put it down and try to catch an hours sleep before the little one arrives
> Hope its going better for all of you
> Will check in again later today


omg its scary when that happens. am glad your safe tho. my daughter had her house broke in to in the middle of the night while she was in bed, they got in threw the patio doors made a right mess of them not once but twice in 3 weeks.but the thing is there was two boxers in house and they didnt bark, so we thk they new the dogs and was able to keep them quiet.stole her purse his car and work van keys and a pint of milk from fridge, she moved after the second time it scared her to much to stay there.

not doin a lot today am kids/dog free so its just me and my crocheting today. hope every one is well 
tammie


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning all sunny and cold as usually. Haven't a thing to say about today. 
Angie,I am just glad they did not hurt you or the family. It is getting so you need to make your house a jail just to be safe.
Don't give up on scarf, It looks wonderful to me.I know you will be happy with it once you are done.
Tammi I don't blame you daughter for moving, I would have too. That's really scary when the dogs didn't warn her.
Made a nice pork roast with half a bottle of apple wine last night.Do this when cold weather sets in. Hubby being germany really enjoys his roast and noodles. 
I see the two of them are at it again. It is good to laugh.
We are not, not, not doing hip size, you people will cheat. 
egads isn't it enough with the shoe size. It all started out with age,and has end up with hips what next. I can't can't compete in the hip contest. If we do I am going with Goatie, ya know I can't go wrong with the refinded one. What beard? Who started that rumor? I didn't know that(laughter can be heard by all). 
Have to ran and have my coffee and wrap a blanket around me. Hubby won't turn on the furnace. Just wish it warm up some. The low 40's what kind of weather is that for the begining of fall. 
Arm wraps to all. Pam


----------



## Joanie 5

You have to love the grand kids!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil. 
Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
> Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
> Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
> Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
> I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
> Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil.
> Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV


as the saying goes everything in moderation. tho im thinking does that count for you two, lol ive tryed it dont get me wrong but i cnt get past the first glass, tho on holiday i love the beer but as hubbie says its not beer its quarter glass beer rest is topped up with pop lol. only time i will touch beer tho is on holiday .


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
> Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
> Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
> Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
> I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
> Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil.
> Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV
> 
> 
> 
> as the saying goes everything in moderation. tho im thinking does that count for you two, lol ive tryed it dont get me wrong but i cnt get past the first glass, tho on holiday i love the beer but as hubbie says its not beer its quarter glass beer rest is topped up with pop lol. only time i will touch beer tho is on holiday .
Click to expand...

The report said only a small amount of wine. I only have one glass in the evenings (usually) can't take much more, unlike the Pengwin! Not keen on beer, I find it too gassy, but I'm the same with fizzy drinks. How's the vertigo? Hugs


----------



## gudrung

Hi: Im new to this forum , so im still trying it out. My name is Gudrun & I'm even still trying to figure out everything on my computer. I,m only getting back to knitting after years of raising children & grandchildren.I,m origanilly from Germany ; but lived in USA since 1960 on & off.I live in Indiana


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
> Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
> Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
> Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
> I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
> Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil.
> Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV


NO Ann has spent afternoon in bed, tired, too many early mornings, been getting up at 6 for work, 7th day tomorrow, I'm far too old for this ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nan1

Hello Gudran I am new to ths forum as well. I too am trying to still figure out my computer. It is really lovely to be in the knitting forum as you are with like minded people. By the way name is Thelma and I live in the East coast of the North Island New zealand. Sunny Gisborne it is known as here.


----------



## ann bar

Aloha from Hawaii


----------



## theyarnlady

gudrung said:


> Hi: Im new to this forum , so im still trying it out. My name is Gudrun & I'm even still trying to figure out everything on my computer. I,m only getting back to knitting after years of raising children & grandchildren.I,m origanilly from Germany ; but lived in USA since 1960 on & off.I live in Indiana


Gudran welcome to The Tena Club, we are a bunch of women who are a little crazy here. we love to laugh, get alittle bit crazy, and enjoy each other. So we hope you will like it here. Our Linken lives in Indiana. Hubby's father came from Germany so Hubby is second generation. Hope you like to laugh, and don't worry about figure out computer, you'll get the hang of it.
Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey Nan1 and annbar glad to see you have not given up on the Tena Club, What have you been up too?


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
> Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
> Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
> Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
> I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
> Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil.
> Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV
> 
> 
> 
> NO Ann has spent afternoon in bed, tired, too many early mornings, been getting up at 6 for work, 7th day tomorrow, I'm far too old for this ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Ann, you still work? That has to be a little hard with all you do. Do you work seven days every week? When are you going to have time to hang off in Oct.? I mean Ann, isn't it time to lay back and relaxes a bit. Found out today I was spelling Tena wrong. I was using two n's and do you know the commercial here is states said they have added more beads so it holds more. Just thought I would give everone a heads up about this. Still like my depends. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone.
Welcome to this post Gudrung and Thelma, hope you enjoy it here. We are all mad and at times can get very silly. Just join in the fun.
Nice to hear from you again Hawaiin Ann,
Scottish Ann hope you had a good rest and are not working too hard. Isn't it about time you had some days off. Got to keep up your strenth before you go over the top.
It seems a bit quiet here tonight with Susan and Pengwin still away.
Managed to get the bedroom curtains hung today. Not too much left to do before we will have everything shipshape. Then we'll have to tackle the garden which has been a bit negleted this year with the building extension going on.
Hope you are all ok Angela, Tammie, Pam and Whackydo.
Sleep well everyone although I suppose in NZ and Oz you are just getting up tomorrow!
Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone from a very wet and blustery Surrey. My thermal vest is well and truly installed and won't come off until March. Weatherwise it';s been a miserable day, but the grandchildren arrived at 8.30 this morning having had breakfast and as I was just about to have mine they decided to have another one. Lunch time was a picnic, on the lounge floor, looking out at the rain. We did some painting this morning, so all in all a great day was had by everyone, except that I had to sew name labels into 6 pairs of school socks for grandson and let down the sleeves of his blazer. He's grown over an inch just over the summer holidays. I have taken them back home and am now sitting down for a quiet glass of wine (please note not cheap French plonk like some unrefined people drink!) and catching up with you lot.
> Tammie glad you are ok, we are all fine here. Ann sorry to her about your little dog. Susan have a great holiday (shall we start talking about her now?) Pengwin how are things in northern France have you got your thermals with you? Pam when you open a window it's fresh air and when somebody else does it it's a draft. Whackydo there are fairies and gnomes all around my garden, sometimes they much such a noise at night when they are having one of their parties.
> Well the wine is finished, I know it doesn't take me long(but longer than Pengwin, she usually downs it in one) it's gone straight to my head and I've got to go and see what to cook for dinner. Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> dont no bout making dinner after drinking that wine, id wana go to bed for a sleep. shows i dont drink dont it lol
Click to expand...

I don't drink either Tammi, I just buy wine for cooking :roll: At least thats what I tell them. P.V. favorite thing to do, is go to all the winery's in the state. We have some really good ones. New's wine is Chocolate Wine. Had to buy some,have not gotten around to tasting it yet. We have a winery about 20 miles from us. They make Ice Wine, and it cost 50 dollars a bottle, Kids bought me some for christmas. I can not believe how bad it tasted. Drank it all, but never want to try it again. I 'm with you a little drink at night is good for the soul. Also helps you sleep better. Hubby likes Germany Beer, can't handle that but love the big pretzel we get to go with it. The beer is good to cook roast, bratwaust, ect in. That's how I drink that.See I said I don't drink it, just cook with it. I really do, the apple wine I uses last night sure adds flavor to pork roast.  arm wraps Pam :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pam, Chocolate wine sounds good. I like dark chocolate with a glass of red wine! Hugs PurpleV


----------



## Airy Fairy

G'day all you Tena (crazy) ladies...I say G'day as its early morning here and you'll all be wrapped up warm & snug snoring yr heads off.
A busy time on the farm..Spring has arrived after a rather unusual winter..very cold some days then warm to hot other days. Anyhow have just come back from beloved "kids" which are all thriving and stopped to watch the Humpback Whales frolicking in the ocean on their migration. A wonderful sight. Can't stay here too long as have to go and cover the fruit trees (80) not all need nets thankflly. The birds
and we get many beaut kinds, get stuck in early. The CCookaburras are laughing in the trees - amazing call, we just can't help laughing with them. We have King Parrots,
Rainbow Lorrikeets (incred colours) Rosellas, Honey Eaters,
etc etc. I usually take my sewing/knitting and sit outside watching them. Oh, came across the lst Red Belly Black snake
slithered past me! They are dangerous however they don't attack unless provoked. Would have snakes anyday than spiders - them I have a real phobia about.. absolutely scare me to death and of course they always seems attracted tome. Huge "Huntsman" came out by the sink...I just screamed and took off - Whacky thought I was having a heart attack!
Enough of my boring life...best get on with it.
Welcome to Gudrun & Gran1...I'm new too but although other side of world enjoy the chit chat. Don't get much knitting done!! Havagooday


----------



## nan1

Great things those Tena's. I have been gardening and knitting up a storm. Wedding annerverisary today. 38 years married, and as much as I love my man the honeymoon is over. Going out for lunch, thenstart work tomorrow at 3.pm. and finish3pm. on Sunday. I will be ready for time to recoupe.then start my crazy week again.


----------



## nan1

Hello wackydo we are cousins of sorts, just across the water a little. Gisborne Newzealand.


----------



## nan1

yahoo more beads in the tena's, that has got to be a good thing.


----------



## nan1

I have been giving those tena's a good work out. Gardening and knitting, life is tough at times. Some one has to live it.


----------



## linkan

hello all , i cant keep up with all the new names but welcome .. i did catch one is in my state , Indiana , north or south Gudrun? 
I took the advice of my sister and am using a lifeline on the scarf , that way if i mess up again i can backtrack to a reasonable point and not have to start all over  
It bothered me a great deal about the break in .. or attempt there in , but hubby .. lovely man he is , pulled out a special rifle and shells just for me and anyone who trys to get in and do any harm is going to be surprised  This is still the south ya'll and we dont use security alarms we use shotguns  
We got things battened down pretty good here now , found out my daughter Jules had someone break out every piece of glass on her car though ... probably her ex  made me fuming mad and cost her $400.00  Its sad that people got no respect for other peoples belongings ... no respect for other people anymore :| 
Enough of my soap box ... hope the others are enjoying thier holidays  
We have an orchid near here Huber's that has wine tasting i keep wanting to go , the blackberry wine is awesome ! i want to try some of the others and see if i have a favorite there too , peach sounds yummy but you never know what you will like till you try it right? LOL  
Goodnight all i am going to hit this scarf hard to try to catch up to where i was before , i got the little one for two hours tomorrow and then the day is mine , been trying to clean up around here before friday .. nerves about the Doc i guess :| 
Much Love , to all of you


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone from a grey and n ot so warm Surrey.. At least it's not raining at the moment.
I suppose the American tenas are still in bed and you girls in NZ and OZ have been up for hours. Me, I'm just having my breakfast here in the UK.
Whackydo I love your description of your farm. I love birds and feed those that come to my kitchen window. I have abiuyt 16 different species coming at the moment, mostly tits and finches. There is also a robin that waitw for me to put out food and if I am late he taps on the window. I can also feed him by hand.
On holiday last week we took the grandchildren to a little zoo and they had a pair of cookaburras there. They really are cute. Sounds like you have some gorgeous birds. Can you send any pictures? I prefer spiders to snakes any day. Last summer I nearly stood on an adder at our place in France, I think I broke the world high jump record!
Nan don't you go working too hard now and happy anniversary. Tell us a bit about yourself.
Angela, you be careful with that shotgun. I shall be thinking of you on Friday. Can I come with you to taste the wines. We have some lovely country wines in the UK. How about a worldwide knitting and wine tasting tour. I know they have some good wines in Australia.
Pam wht are you up to today? I hope you are keeping well.
Now how are we going to differentiate between the two Anns.
How about McAnn and Hula Ann? Anyway I hope you two are well and that McAnn has had a good rest and isn't working too hard.
Tammie how are you doing, has your post arrived yet?
The weather here is definitely turning autumnal, as are the trees. I hope Susan took her thermals and wellies in her caravan. She's home tomorrow so no doubt we'll hear all about it. And Pengwin will be back soon as well. Then we can get all silly again.
Have a lovely day everyone. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## theyarnlady

whackydo said:


> G'day all you Tena (crazy) ladies...I say G'day as its early morning here and you'll all be wrapped up warm & snug snoring yr heads off.
> A busy time on the farm..Spring has arrived after a rather unusual winter..very cold some days then warm to hot other days. Anyhow have just come back from beloved "kids" which are all thriving and stopped to watch the Humpback Whales frolicking in the ocean on their migration. A wonderful sight. Can't stay here too long as have to go and cover the fruit trees (80) not all need nets thankflly. The birds
> and we get many beaut kinds, get stuck in early. The CCookaburras are laughing in the trees - amazing call, we just can't help laughing with them. We have King Parrots,
> Rainbow Lorrikeets (incred colours) Rosellas, Honey Eaters,
> etc etc. I usually take my sewing/knitting and sit outside watching them. Oh, came across the lst Red Belly Black snake
> slithered past me! They are dangerous however they don't attack unless provoked. Would have snakes anyday than spiders - them I have a real phobia about.. absolutely scare me to death and of course they always seems attracted tome. Huge "Huntsman" came out by the sink...I just screamed and took off - Whacky thought I was having a heart attack!
> Enough of my boring life...best get on with it.
> Welcome to Gudrun & Gran1...I'm new too but although other side of world enjoy the chit chat. Don't get much knitting done!! Havagooday


Oh whacky, to see the whales,it had to be so neat. We have them on whe west coast, but have never seem them.
When younger use to sing the song Cookaburras sit in the old gum tree merry king of the bushs he. Thanks for showing me how old I am.  
Like P.v. said the birds sound so beautiful.What kind of trees are they? 
I am with you about spiders. I make the hubby kill them. Have a garden spider building a web on window and hubby won't kill it as it is outside. I on the other hand say it's on my window and is close enough,kill it.
As for snakes have little grass snakes and don't bother me a bit. As for a boring life, I don't think so , I think we all have such interest live's because we can learn so much from each other. Have a good day from one of the gray nomads in the states. :thumbup: Bet your sleeping right now. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

nan1 said:


> Great things those Tena's. I have been gardening and knitting up a storm. Wedding annerverisary today. 38 years married, and as much as I love my man the honeymoon is over. Going out for lunch, thenstart work tomorrow at 3.pm. and finish3pm. on Sunday. I will be ready for time to recoupe.then start my crazy week again.


Nan, happy anniversary and to think you lasted 38 years so part of honeymoon is still there. What kind of job do you do that last from 3pm, to 3pm. Egads, no wonder you need tena's. I would be out the first hour. How many days a week do you work like this. Time for a break. have a good one :lol: pam


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> hello all , i cant keep up with all the new names but welcome .. i did catch one is in my state , Indiana , north or south Gudrun?
> I took the advice of my sister and am using a lifeline on the scarf , that way if i mess up again i can backtrack to a reasonable point and not have to start all over
> It bothered me a great deal about the break in .. or attempt there in , but hubby .. lovely man he is , pulled out a special rifle and shells just for me and anyone who trys to get in and do any harm is going to be surprised  This is still the south ya'll and we dont use security alarms we use shotguns
> We got things battened down pretty good here now , found out my daughter Jules had someone break out every piece of glass on her car though ... probably her ex  made me fuming mad and cost her $400.00  Its sad that people got no respect for other peoples belongings ... no respect for other people anymore :|
> Enough of my soap box ... hope the others are enjoying thier holidays
> We have an orchid near here Huber's that has wine tasting i keep wanting to go , the blackberry wine is awesome ! i want to try some of the others and see if i have a favorite there too , peach sounds yummy but you never know what you will like till you try it right? LOL
> Goodnight all i am going to hit this scarf hard to try to catch up to where i was before , i got the little one for two hours tomorrow and then the day is mine , been trying to clean up around here before friday .. nerves about the Doc i guess :|
> Much Love , to all of you


Angie, can't say as I blame hubby for the gun thing, but tell him not to shot the bugger,just shot up into the air. 
That's awful about daugher's windows. Seems like we in the states have lost our common sense. 
Hubby bought some Blackberry wine,it was good. Peach wine oooh that sounds nice. Up here you can sample the wine first to see if you will like it. We are the Cherry,and apple wines, state, plus the good old grape wine. It amaze me we can grow grapes this far north. You'll have to go and tell me about the peach wine.Of course I never imbibe in it,I just cook with it. :roll: :XD:
Glad you haven't given up on scarf. Hope rest of week is good to you. Pam
P.S. Hope the surgrey help your shoulder. Will you be able to use your arm? Good thoughts going your way.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from a grey and n ot so warm Surrey.. At least it's not raining at the moment.
> I suppose the American tenas are still in bed and you girls in NZ and OZ have been up for hours. Me, I'm just having my breakfast here in the UK.
> Whackydo I love your description of your farm. I love birds and feed those that come to my kitchen window. I have abiuyt 16 different species coming at the moment, mostly tits and finches. There is also a robin that waitw for me to put out food and if I am late he taps on the window. I can also feed him by hand.
> On holiday last week we took the grandchildren to a little zoo and they had a pair of cookaburras there. They really are cute. Sounds like you have some gorgeous birds. Can you send any pictures? I prefer spiders to snakes any day. Last summer I nearly stood on an adder at our place in France, I think I broke the world high jump record!
> Nan don't you go working too hard now and happy anniversary. Tell us a bit about yourself.
> Angela, you be careful with that shotgun. I shall be thinking of you on Friday. Can I come with you to taste the wines. We have some lovely country wines in the UK. How about a worldwide knitting and wine tasting tour. I know they have some good wines in Australia.
> Pam wht are you up to today? I hope you are keeping well.
> Now how are we going to differentiate between the two Anns.
> How about McAnn and Hula Ann? Anyway I hope you two are well and that McAnn has had a good rest and isn't working too hard.
> Tammie how are you doing, has your post arrived yet?
> The weather here is definitely turning autumnal, as are the trees. I hope Susan took her thermals and wellies in her caravan. She's home tomorrow so no doubt we'll hear all about it. And Pengwin will be back soon as well. Then we can get all silly again.
> Have a lovely day everyone. Big hugs PurpleV


P.V, Do your Robins stay year round? You sound like you have a pet there in the little guy or gal. Has to be fun, to see them in and out.
Hubby takes the feeder down in spring as we have so much for them to eat. Plus they love to leave their little mess, on his suv,that if he would put in garage that wouldn't happen. But he has that thing filled up with everthing that doesn't belong there. He will clean it out for winter though.
Oh lets do it knitting and wine tour. When we have had enough wine, just think of the mess we will have knitting,but by then we won't care. Angie, you will need a life line then just to round all the tena's up :XD: 
Ah McAnn, reminds me of McD. or Donald's. Here we ask for Mcfries,Mccatsup,Mcburgers everthing is just Mc. Boy's started that one :lol: Sorry Ann, it just plain funny. So you will become Mcjump off the bridge :roll: 
You would love the chocolate wine, had a sample of it that is why I had to by one. You know I will be using it in my chocolate cake???  Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Good Morning To All the Tena Ladies, IT is sunny and warm(not) here in Wisconsin. We are suppose to have a warm up here, in the upper 70's today. 
Told you hubby and neighbor were up to something when neighbor was mowing are grass. They are getting all the parts together, to take engine out of RV,and fix it. That will be a fun time for me.I always find it funny that men can not like women, come over for a chat,or call each other. They have to run into each other,or mow grass.:0
Plus you know what else hubby told me when I ask him when he and neighbor are going to do craft room? Hubby says to me. That I can go buy paint,and just paint it. Please, which planet is this man living on. It's fall, the windows are closed because it is cold. Now I can paint it and have paint smell all over the house. Got to love the guy. Couldn't have said that in spring or summer?????
Went to Lake Mills yesterday,to get some tomatoes from farmer's market. Got some nice Roma's and regular ones. Want to freeze them for sauces this winter. If I can't freeze them won't do it. Gave canner to #1 son, as he is into canning. Have a few peppers to cut up and freeze too. Love the red, orange, white and purple pepper's as they cost about 2 dollars or more for one in the winter, and now can get three for a dollar. All I have left to get ,and store in freezer is Buffalo Meat. Get it fresh from a couple who go to farmers market. It's less fat,and better for you than beef. Just have to cook at lower temp. Think that should cut down on grocery bills for winter. Gives me more money for yarn. 
Speaking of yarn, P.V. don't you have a wool show to go to this weekend? Or is that next weekend?
Have to get cleaning done and wash today as tomorrow is Wisc. Sheep and wool festival. Have to also go to bank and take out money I have saved for this spending spree. There are two buildings about the length of a football field, full of everthing a knitter,spinner,ect can dream of. I am just in heaven thinking about it. 
P.V.is right, when Pengwin (aka refind goatie) comes back put on the tena's Just watch out for P.V. then too. And Oh our Susan will make you wish you had your Tena's on if you haven't. Let the games begin.
Arm Wraps to all, Isn't life a hoot Pam


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> Good Morning To All the Tena Ladies, IT is sunny and warm(not) here in Wisconsin. We are suppose to have a warm up here, in the upper 70's today.
> Told you hubby and neighbor were up to something when neighbor was mowing are grass. They are getting all the parts together, to take engine out of RV,and fix it. That will be a fun time for me.I always find it funny that men can not like women, come over for a chat,or call each other. They have to run into each other,or mow grass.:0
> Plus you know what else hubby told me when I ask him when he and neighbor are going to do craft room? Hubby says to me. That I can go buy paint,and just paint it. Please, which planet is this man living on. It's fall, the windows are closed because it is cold. Now I can paint it and have paint smell all over the house. Got to love the guy. Couldn't have said that in spring or summer?????
> Went to Lake Mills yesterday,to get some tomatoes from farmer's market. Got some nice Roma's and regular ones. Want to freeze them for sauces this winter. If I can't freeze them won't do it. Gave canner to #1 son, as he is into canning. Have a few peppers to cut up and freeze too. Love the red, orange, white and purple pepper's as they cost about 2 dollars or more for one in the winter, and now can get three for a dollar. All I have left to get ,and store in freezer is Buffalo Meat. Get it fresh from a couple who go to farmers market. It's less fat,and better for you than beef. Just have to cook at lower temp. Think that should cut down on grocery bills for winter. Gives me more money for yarn.
> Speaking of yarn, P.V. don't you have a wool show to go to this weekend? Or is that next weekend?
> Have to get cleaning done and wash today as tomorrow is Wisc. Sheep and wool festival. Have to also go to bank and take out money I have saved for this spending spree. There are two buildings about the length of a football field, full of everthing a knitter,spinner,ect can dream of. I am just in heaven thinking about it.
> P.V.is right, when Pengwin (aka refind goatie) comes back put on the tena's Just watch out for P.V. then too. And Oh our Susan will make you wish you had your Tena's on if you haven't. Let the games begin.
> Arm Wraps to all, Isn't life a hoot Pam


Hi , life sure a hoot Pam, specially when I do this famous drop!! I''ll prob scream all the way down!!! Do you understand what abseiling is now, have you watched the You tube link I sent? Sounds as if you will be in wonderland at the wool fair, wish I could be with you. You can call ''Mc anything ''but remember I am Cornish not a Scot hahaha LOL. I really do not mind tho, I have lived here longer than south of the border.Be great when Penguin & Susan are back, bring on the Tenas!! I am going to have a note pad by my laptop so I can keep up with all the new TENAS, my memory is awful. For everyone, I don't work all the time, will not work next week, but I really do love it, I am of course way past retiring, but have this ambition to keep going til I'm 70, never know if this will be achieved, but hey Imust try.
Must go get dinner for the ''old fogie'' bless him. Arm wraps Mcsomethingxxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## gudrung

Hello from Gudrun in Indiana. I live in pretty much in ncentral Indiana. Between Indy & Lafayette. Am retired, so home allthe time with not much to do.Bye for now.LOL gudrun


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning To All the Tena Ladies, IT is sunny and warm(not) here in Wisconsin. We are suppose to have a warm up here, in the upper 70's today.
> Told you hubby and neighbor were up to something when neighbor was mowing are grass. They are getting all the parts together, to take engine out of RV,and fix it. That will be a fun time for me.I always find it funny that men can not like women, come over for a chat,or call each other. They have to run into each other,or mow grass.:0
> Plus you know what else hubby told me when I ask him when he and neighbor are going to do craft room? Hubby says to me. That I can go buy paint,and just paint it. Please, which planet is this man living on. It's fall, the windows are closed because it is cold. Now I can paint it and have paint smell all over the house. Got to love the guy. Couldn't have said that in spring or summer?????
> Went to Lake Mills yesterday,to get some tomatoes from farmer's market. Got some nice Roma's and regular ones. Want to freeze them for sauces this winter. If I can't freeze them won't do it. Gave canner to #1 son, as he is into canning. Have a few peppers to cut up and freeze too. Love the red, orange, white and purple pepper's as they cost about 2 dollars or more for one in the winter, and now can get three for a dollar. All I have left to get ,and store in freezer is Buffalo Meat. Get it fresh from a couple who go to farmers market. It's less fat,and better for you than beef. Just have to cook at lower temp. Think that should cut down on grocery bills for winter. Gives me more money for yarn.
> Speaking of yarn, P.V. don't you have a wool show to go to this weekend? Or is that next weekend?
> Have to get cleaning done and wash today as tomorrow is Wisc. Sheep and wool festival. Have to also go to bank and take out money I have saved for this spending spree. There are two buildings about the length of a football field, full of everthing a knitter,spinner,ect can dream of. I am just in heaven thinking about it.
> P.V.is right, when Pengwin (aka refind goatie) comes back put on the tena's Just watch out for P.V. then too. And Oh our Susan will make you wish you had your Tena's on if you haven't. Let the games begin.
> Arm Wraps to all, Isn't life a hoot Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , life sure a hoot Pam, specially when I do this famous drop!! I''ll prob scream all the way down!!! Do you understand what abseiling is now, have you watched the You tube link I sent? Sounds as if you will be in wonderland at the wool fair, wish I could be with you. You can call ''Mc anything ''but remember I am Cornish not a Scot hahaha LOL. I really do not mind tho, I have lived here longer than south of the border.Be great when Penguin & Susan are back, bring on the Tenas!! I am going to have a note pad by my laptop so I can keep up with all the new TENAS, my memory is awful. For everyone, I don't work all the time, will not work next week, but I really do love it, I am of course way past retiring, but have this ambition to keep going til I'm 70, never know if this will be achieved, but hey Imust try.
> Must go get dinner for the ''old fogie'' bless him. Arm wraps Mcsomethingxxxxx :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Ann, tried the site before,and couldn't get through,so when I saw your post today I just googled the name. Do you really want to go off a cliff? This one I saw had a stunt man from the UK going off the side of building. I am glad it's not a bridge, but this looks worst. You had better have thick gloves on,and someone better be holding a rope on your descent. Egads, you are a brave one. I would have sixteen ropes wrap around me,and two people one in front of me and one in back. I still want to know where to send the Ann hospital fund. Make sure we get to see pictures.How about Corny Ann. seem to fit better,any one who goes off a mountain, has to be a little corny :XD: :XD: Hope you have a lovely day,and lots of lovely days, till Oct. Also please scream as loud as you can so I can hear you over here. :roll: Would hate to miss all of the fun. 
I think it is lovely that you keep on working, but do you have to do such long hours. You'll make it pass 70 ,as you are keeping your mind active. I on the other hand,have a marble problem and will be in the home,before I hit 80. But should be fun,then I can annoy the care takers, with my marble rolls,keep them on their toes.
Wait in for wash to get done,so I can hang outside. It is turning out to a beautiful warm day. Won't need the long johns today.
Arm wraps, pam :thumbup:
P.S. You think you have memory problems, look at me. A mind is a terrible thing to waste, and I have to look up words, can't remember names. Plus I can't remember last words from hubby, but then I really don't want to,unless it's something I can relate to


----------



## linkan

gudrung said:


> Hello from Gudrun in Indiana. I live in pretty much in ncentral Indiana. Between Indy & Lafayette. Am retired, so home allthe time with not much to do.Bye for now.LOL gudrun


Your a bit far from me then , but still in the Indiana neighborhood lol , I am at the very southern tip of Indiana in Sellersburg , next to Jeffersonville . 
I am home all the time too , i worked when my kids were little and wanted to be home with them , and now they are getting grown and i cant work :| irony


----------



## theyarnlady

gudrung said:


> Hello from Gudrun in Indiana. I live in pretty much in ncentral Indiana. Between Indy & Lafayette. Am retired, so home allthe time with not much to do.Bye for now.LOL gudrun


Gudrun, you just have to get out and start annoy the heck out of people. That's what I do . Do you have a knitting club near you? Check at library, and you can do volunteer work at senior center. They also have programs there you might enjoy. You get out there now and enjoy life. o.k. arm wraps Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> gudrung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Gudrun in Indiana. I live in pretty much in ncentral Indiana. Between Indy & Lafayette. Am retired, so home allthe time with not much to do.Bye for now.LOL gudrun
> 
> 
> 
> Your a bit far from me then , but still in the Indiana neighborhood lol , I am at the very southern tip of Indiana in Sellersburg , next to Jeffersonville .
> I am home all the time too , i worked when my kids were little and wanted to be home with them , and now they are getting grown and i cant work :| irony
Click to expand...

I would say you are plenty busy lady, between your knitting ect. I think you are enjoying life. As well you should. armwraps, Pam


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning To All the Tena Ladies, IT is sunny and warm(not) here in Wisconsin. We are suppose to have a warm up here, in the upper 70's today.
> Told you hubby and neighbor were up to something when neighbor was mowing are grass. They are getting all the parts together, to take engine out of RV,and fix it. That will be a fun time for me.I always find it funny that men can not like women, come over for a chat,or call each other. They have to run into each other,or mow grass.:0
> Plus you know what else hubby told me when I ask him when he and neighbor are going to do craft room? Hubby says to me. That I can go buy paint,and just paint it. Please, which planet is this man living on. It's fall, the windows are closed because it is cold. Now I can paint it and have paint smell all over the house. Got to love the guy. Couldn't have said that in spring or summer?????
> Went to Lake Mills yesterday,to get some tomatoes from farmer's market. Got some nice Roma's and regular ones. Want to freeze them for sauces this winter. If I can't freeze them won't do it. Gave canner to #1 son, as he is into canning. Have a few peppers to cut up and freeze too. Love the red, orange, white and purple pepper's as they cost about 2 dollars or more for one in the winter, and now can get three for a dollar. All I have left to get ,and store in freezer is Buffalo Meat. Get it fresh from a couple who go to farmers market. It's less fat,and better for you than beef. Just have to cook at lower temp. Think that should cut down on grocery bills for winter. Gives me more money for yarn.
> Speaking of yarn, P.V. don't you have a wool show to go to this weekend? Or is that next weekend?
> Have to get cleaning done and wash today as tomorrow is Wisc. Sheep and wool festival. Have to also go to bank and take out money I have saved for this spending spree. There are two buildings about the length of a football field, full of everthing a knitter,spinner,ect can dream of. I am just in heaven thinking about it.
> P.V.is right, when Pengwin (aka refind goatie) comes back put on the tena's Just watch out for P.V. then too. And Oh our Susan will make you wish you had your Tena's on if you haven't. Let the games begin.
> Arm Wraps to all, Isn't life a hoot Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , life sure a hoot Pam, specially when I do this famous drop!! I''ll prob scream all the way down!!! Do you understand what abseiling is now, have you watched the You tube link I sent? Sounds as if you will be in wonderland at the wool fair, wish I could be with you. You can call ''Mc anything ''but remember I am Cornish not a Scot hahaha LOL. I really do not mind tho, I have lived here longer than south of the border.Be great when Penguin & Susan are back, bring on the Tenas!! I am going to have a note pad by my laptop so I can keep up with all the new TENAS, my memory is awful. For everyone, I don't work all the time, will not work next week, but I really do love it, I am of course way past retiring, but have this ambition to keep going til I'm 70, never know if this will be achieved, but hey Imust try.
> Must go get dinner for the ''old fogie'' bless him. Arm wraps Mcsomethingxxxxx :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ann, tried the site before,and couldn't get through,so when I saw your post today I just googled the name. Do you really want to go off a cliff? This one I saw had a stunt man from the UK going off the side of building. I am glad it's not a bridge, but this looks worst. You had better have thick gloves on,and someone better be holding a rope on your descent. Egads, you are a brave one. I would have sixteen ropes wrap around me,and two people one in front of me and one in back. I still want to know where to send the Ann hospital fund. Make sure we get to see pictures.How about Corny Ann. seem to fit better,any one who goes off a mountain, has to be a little corny :XD: :XD: Hope you have a lovely day,and lots of lovely days, till Oct. Also please scream as loud as you can so I can hear you over here. :roll: Would hate to miss all of the fun.
> I think it is lovely that you keep on working, but do you have to do such long hours. You'll make it pass 70 ,as you are keeping your mind active. I on the other hand,have a marble problem and will be in the home,before I hit 80. But should be fun,then I can annoy the care takers, with my marble rolls,keep them on their toes.
> Wait in for wash to get done,so I can hang outside. It is turning out to a beautiful warm day. Won't need the long johns today.
> Arm wraps, pam :thumbup:
> P.S. You think you have memory problems, look at me. A mind is a terrible thing to waste, and I have to look up words, can't remember names. Plus I can't remember last words from hubby, but then I really don't want to,unless it's something I can relate to
Click to expand...

Pam this may be a first , we are actually here at the same time 
I just finished reading the last few pages on here and i think i have to re-read i have no idea what i just read , jeez .. thats how my memory works anymore !
A wine tour sounds FUN .. everyone is welcome to come , I am sure that i could find some interesting things to show all you ladies if pressed lol ... I just never get out to do much of anything myself , the J.B. Speed museum was nice but it is kind of tiny and i am sure doesnt compare with some that you have over in the UK .
but i will definitley form an opinion of the different wines , purely for the purpose of letting you all know how they are right ? I did see the report saying that a glass of red a day is good for heart health in woman  gonna have to start trying that too ...  
I know you dont like meat PurpleV but i like a glass with a thick steak and veggies .. yummy .


----------



## linkan

It is turning out to be quite a pretty day today , started out a bit chilly this morning but it has warmed up nicely .
Had the little one for three hours this morning and then thought i would go back to sleep for a few hours but that isnt going to happen , im up ! thought i might get away with ignoring the day today and then tomorrow would be over quicker lol ... i know its not the best plan , but it was a plan lol  
I dont plan on actually having to use the shotgun , as a matter of fact i would love to not ever have to touch it .. I did manage to talk him out of putting a hand gun onder the mattress ! He just worries about me being here alone .. I know he is still upset because he wakes up now and checks the windows and then he gives me these worried talks on what he thinks i should do while he is gone :| poor guy ! 
MacAnn I have lost track of when the big day is ? I will be thinking of you till i hear its over  I confess i keep forgetting to google it  sorry i will look it up shortly .
Is Pengwin going to come home again or has she decided to roam for good ? 
Tammie i hope you get to go somewhere fun , you need a good break , something nice and relaxing where they will pamper you constantly  
Wacky your farm does sound like it is beautiful , i doubt i could keep up with all those animals , i have a hard time keeping up with the dog and he is in the house with me lol . I think if i had done it for years i would have loved it though , i am a cat person myself .. always loved the little fluffy boogers .. wish the hubby wasn't allergic to them  
We have two cats they stay outside and i had one inside with me , bless him he had an enlarged heart and we lost him just after Mothers day last year  
I dont have the heart for more pets anymore after losing him , i have already gotten so attached to the dog and he is technically my daughters , she keeps talking of placing him somewhere so we dont have to take care of another of her animals she collects and abandons on us .. . but i dont want him to go now , the fleas however are free to leave anytime !
I worked on the scarf half the night and got almost to the point i was before i messed up the last time .. have any of you used the lifeline thing in knitting before? I am going to have to look up techniques for it , its a great idea for this pattern so i dont lose too much if i mess up , i was thinking a piece of piping like you use for crafts would work better than a piece of yarn , I dont know i might try it . 
Have a great day everyone , 
hope i didnt leave anyone out


----------



## binkbrice

hey did you try my suggestion


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> hey did you try my suggestion


Hey everyone Binkbrice is my sister i am always telling you about  bout time you joined the Tenna Club !! Yea its working , its kind of a pain to get the string in there where i want it , i been using a crochet hook to get it in there


----------



## linkan

OK Lisa ... my only defense is that i was tired it was really early , she just asked me on the phone why i didnt just use a darning needle  smarty !!! funny we are on the phone and on KP at the same time together


----------



## nan1

Hello one and all from sunny Gisborne. Hello purple v.I am now having breakfast and enjoying the spring sunshine. I love the Autum it is the most beautiful time of the year. Cooler nights toastie warm sunshine that just melts into your body. If i were a cat Iwould be purring. We had a lovely anniversary, went out for lunch, and test drove a new deep frier for home made fish and chips for dinner.
I am 57 I have 4 grown up daughters and 4 grandson's and one grandaughter.My eldest is 37 then 36 then 34 then29. I live in a little old house i have a small garden. I work for the Interlectually Handicapped. I hate that term because the people I work with are just lovely. I enjoy going to support them and even though they have behaviours at times they are like family. Any way we have behaviours as well.It is a joy also when they feel pleased with something they have achieved. The love that they give back to you is special also. You have a lovely day today our tomorrow.


----------



## nanabanana

linkan said:


> It is turning out to be quite a pretty day today , started out a bit chilly this morning but it has warmed up nicely .
> Had the little one for three hours this morning and then thought i would go back to sleep for a few hours but that isnt going to happen , im up ! thought i might get away with ignoring the day today and then tomorrow would be over quicker lol ... i know its not the best plan , but it was a plan lol
> I dont plan on actually having to use the shotgun , as a matter of fact i would love to not ever have to touch it .. I did manage to talk him out of putting a hand gun onder the mattress ! He just worries about me being here alone .. I know he is still upset because he wakes up now and checks the windows and then he gives me these worried talks on what he thinks i should do while he is gone :| poor guy !
> MacAnn I have lost track of when the big day is ? I will be thinking of you till i hear its over  I confess i keep forgetting to google it  sorry i will look it up shortly .
> Is Pengwin going to come home again or has she decided to roam for good ?
> Tammie i hope you get to go somewhere fun , you need a good break , something nice and relaxing where they will pamper you constantly
> Wacky your farm does sound like it is beautiful , i doubt i could keep up with all those animals , i have a hard time keeping up with the dog and he is in the house with me lol . I think if i had done it for years i would have loved it though , i am a cat person myself .. always loved the little fluffy boogers .. wish the hubby wasn't allergic to them
> We have two cats they stay outside and i had one inside with me , bless him he had an enlarged heart and we lost him just after Mothers day last year
> I dont have the heart for more pets anymore after losing him , i have already gotten so attached to the dog and he is technically my daughters , she keeps talking of placing him somewhere so we dont have to take care of another of her animals she collects and abandons on us .. . but i dont want him to go now , the fleas however are free to leave anytime !
> I worked on the scarf half the night and got almost to the point i was before i messed up the last time .. have any of you used the lifeline thing in knitting before? I am going to have to look up techniques for it , its a great idea for this pattern so i dont lose too much if i mess up , i was thinking a piece of piping like you use for crafts would work better than a piece of yarn , I dont know i might try it .
> Have a great day everyone ,
> hope i didnt leave anyone out


The big day is 2nd October @ 2pm (UKtime), getting a bit scared, but quite excited as well. Hope all goes well with you. Best to keep away from said gun, I could never fire one, but then we have different gun laws over here, & I suppose if my family was threatened I would feel different. Take care. Hugs McAnn :thumbup: x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone,
First day back at school for my grandchildren and I was on pick up duty. My grand daughter, age 3, had her first day in the Nursey Class, she looked so sweet in her school uniform. So grown up. She thoroughly enjoyed it. My grandson, 7 next week, is really enjoying school and was very happy to go back to school.
Nan thank you for telling us about yourself. I used to teach swimming to special needs youngsters, very rewarding work.
I hope Pengwin does not decide to stay in France we're off to the Knitting and Stitching Show on the 7th October and besides I miss her, but don't tell her I said so.
Bit achy today so I'm off for an early night. Night night Big Hugs PurpleV


----------



## linkan

nan1 said:


> Hello one and all from sunny Gisborne. Hello purple v.I am now having breakfast and enjoying the spring sunshine. I love the Autum it is the most beautiful time of the year. Cooler nights toastie warm sunshine that just melts into your body. If i were a cat Iwould be purring. We had a lovely anniversary, went out for lunch, and test drove a new deep frier for home made fish and chips for dinner.
> I am 57 I have 4 grown up daughters and 4 grandson's and one grandaughter.My eldest is 37 then 36 then 34 then29. I live in a little old house i have a small garden. I work for the Interlectually Handicapped. I hate that term because the people I work with are just lovely. I enjoy going to support them and even though they have behaviours at times they are like family. Any way we have behaviours as well.It is a joy also when they feel pleased with something they have achieved. The love that they give back to you is special also. You have a lovely day today our tomorrow.


I worked in a special needs home for over almost 9 full months while i was pregnant with my son is was a wonderful experience , i got to be thier acctivity director .. this was back in the days i was a home health aid . . . I was a Certified Medical assistant , I went to peoples homes and helped them get thier day going and made sure they had taken thier meds , gave insulin injections and so forth . 
This was the most rewarding job i ever had too . . It was when Ethan was 2 that i went to work in the department store and then managed it and thats where i got hurt . . down hill from there lol .
Did you guys catch site of Lisa ? she showed up here for about a minute lol ...
McAnn i looked it up and its not nearly as bad as i was picturing it to be ... you go girl i will get up extra early that day .. your like 5 hours ahead of us here so i will be up and make sure i am thinking of you while you are doing it 
Have a wonderful night PurpleV catch you on here tomorrow , i will be on to let ya know what the Doc says .


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone,
> First day back at school for my grandchildren and I was on pick up duty. My grand daughter, age 3, had her first day in the Nursey Class, she looked so sweet in her school uniform. So grown up. She thoroughly enjoyed it. My grandson, 7 next week, is really enjoying school and was very happy to go back to school.
> Nan thank you for telling us about yourself. I used to teach swimming to special needs youngsters, very rewarding work.
> I hope Pengwin does not decide to stay in France we're off to the Knitting and Stitching Show on the 7th October and besides I miss her, but don't tell her I said so.
> Bit achy today so I'm off for an early night. Night night Big Hugs PurpleV


Sweet dreams , with the time difference it will be late before i get back to you guys on my results  
My dad just called me a little while ago and said he found a family history that showed his mother's family is from Scotland and his father's family all came from France and Spain  
I thought that was fairly interesting  
AW purpleV the grandkiddies sound so cute , I confess i cant wait till i am a grandma  My daughter got married when she was 18 (last year) ans the marriage only lasted a few months , seems he abused her and then abused drugs too  we suspect he had something to do with the attempted break-in the other day .. but she is with a fine young man now whom she plans to marry in the next year or so and he is very good to her , so things are looking up for her and for me being a grandmother some day  My son being only 14 there is NO hurry for him to give me any Gkids LOL ...
Well goodnight again folks i am going to bed early tonight to try to catch up on some sleep i am just so tired all the time lately ... just dragging through the days  maybe i will pep up with a good nights rest  
Hope that the others have a safe return and that they have had a great time and lots of adventures to share


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone. It's still rather cloudy here in Surrey, but much warmer today. They say today will be ok, but then it will be back to wind and rain. Autumn has definitely arrived.
Had a good night sleep and feeling better this morning. Going to trty and take it esy today.
Angela, good luck with your doctor's appointment. I'm thinking of you.
Catch you all later,. Big worldwide hugs to all. PurpleV


----------



## tammie52

morning all
just when i thought i was getting on the straight and narrow somthing else comes and knocks me for 6. dont know if any of you know but my gemma has a lot of medical promblems, one being chrohns. well in may past she had a operation to remove part of her bowel and have a stoma bag put in, they told us the operation would give her some painfree months if not years, wrong it didnt work and shes goin in on the 26ththis month for another operation to take some more bowel away. i dont know how much more gemma can take as its really upsetting her at the mo it seems shes got no life at all, bless her. told her we will get threw this like we have done before.hopefully this will be the last time, but i doubt it, we were told when she was 11 if she has one operation she could end up having 100. i asked why dont you just remove the bowel then instead of making her go threw operation after operation they cant by law this is the only way they can do it, sorry for goin on but im really fed up with the medical proffesion at the moment. other than that its dry here but looks like we are in for a bad weekend nothin planned only shopping tomorrow so i dont care have a nice weekend one and all


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> just when i thought i was getting on the straight and narrow somthing else comes and knocks me for 6. dont know if any of you know but my gemma has a lot of medical promblems, one being chrohns. well in may past she had a operation to remove part of her bowel and have a stoma bag put in, they told us the operation would give her some painfree months if not years, wrong it didnt work and shes goin in on the 26ththis month for another operation to take some more bowel away. i dont know how much more gemma can take as its really upsetting her at the mo it seems shes got no life at all, bless her. told her we will get threw this like we have done before.hopefully this will be the last time, but i doubt it, we were told when she was 11 if she has one operation she could end up having 100. i asked why dont you just remove the bowel then instead of making her go threw operation after operation they cant by law this is the only way they can do it, sorry for goin on but im really fed up with the medical proffesion at the moment. other than that its dry here but looks like we are in for a bad weekend nothin planned only shopping tomorrow so i dont care have a nice weekend one and all


Hi Tammie, Sorry to hear about Gemma. It must be hard for you to have to go through it too. I'm thinking of you. Big hugs


----------



## raedean

Good morning everyone.raedean here.i changed my avatar to my cookie jar.hee hee.
how are u all?i hope good.better than good even.
i am getting me meet a special lady i met online tomorrow.i am excited to meet her and her husband.
the little boys go to school today.yay.hee hee.
I am sorry for Gemma.
have a wonderful day.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all
> just when i thought i was getting on the straight and narrow somthing else comes and knocks me for 6. dont know if any of you know but my gemma has a lot of medical promblems, one being chrohns. well in may past she had a operation to remove part of her bowel and have a stoma bag put in, they told us the operation would give her some painfree months if not years, wrong it didnt work and shes goin in on the 26ththis month for another operation to take some more bowel away. i dont know how much more gemma can take as its really upsetting her at the mo it seems shes got no life at all, bless her. told her we will get threw this like we have done before.hopefully this will be the last time, but i doubt it, we were told when she was 11 if she has one operation she could end up having 100. i asked why dont you just remove the bowel then instead of making her go threw operation after operation they cant by law this is the only way they can do it, sorry for goin on but im really fed up with the medical proffesion at the moment. other than that its dry here but looks like we are in for a bad weekend nothin planned only shopping tomorrow so i dont care have a nice weekend one and all
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Sorry to hear about Gemma. It must be hard for you to have to go through it too. I'm thinking of you. Big hugs
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## tammie52

raedean said:


> Good morning everyone.raedean here.i changed my avatar to my cookie jar.hee hee.
> how are u all?i hope good.better than good even.
> i am getting me meet a special lady i met online tomorrow.i am excited to meet her and her husband.
> the little boys go to school today.yay.hee hee.
> I am sorry for Gemma.
> have a wonderful day.


aw have a nice day meeting your new friend


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> just when i thought i was getting on the straight and narrow somthing else comes and knocks me for 6. dont know if any of you know but my gemma has a lot of medical promblems, one being chrohns. well in may past she had a operation to remove part of her bowel and have a stoma bag put in, they told us the operation would give her some painfree months if not years, wrong it didnt work and shes goin in on the 26ththis month for another operation to take some more bowel away. i dont know how much more gemma can take as its really upsetting her at the mo it seems shes got no life at all, bless her. told her we will get threw this like we have done before.hopefully this will be the last time, but i doubt it, we were told when she was 11 if she has one operation she could end up having 100. i asked why dont you just remove the bowel then instead of making her go threw operation after operation they cant by law this is the only way they can do it, sorry for goin on but im really fed up with the medical proffesion at the moment. other than that its dry here but looks like we are in for a bad weekend nothin planned only shopping tomorrow so i dont care have a nice weekend one and all


Tammi I am so sorry to hear about your gemma, It always hurts when it is someone special in your life. It has to be very hard on her,and hard for you to watch it happening to her. I am sorry that you to are hurting so much for her. Thinking of you, Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone,
> First day back at school for my grandchildren and I was on pick up duty. My grand daughter, age 3, had her first day in the Nursey Class, she looked so sweet in her school uniform. So grown up. She thoroughly enjoyed it. My grandson, 7 next week, is really enjoying school and was very happy to go back to school.
> Nan thank you for telling us about yourself. I used to teach swimming to special needs youngsters, very rewarding work.
> I hope Pengwin does not decide to stay in France we're off to the Knitting and Stitching Show on the 7th October and besides I miss her, but don't tell her I said so.
> Bit achy today so I'm off for an early night. Night night Big Hugs PurpleV
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams , with the time difference it will be late before i get back to you guys on my results
> My dad just called me a little while ago and said he found a family history that showed his mother's family is from Scotland and his father's family all came from France and Spain
> I thought that was fairly interesting
> AW purpleV the grandkiddies sound so cute , I confess i cant wait till i am a grandma  My daughter got married when she was 18 (last year) ans the marriage only lasted a few months , seems he abused her and then abused drugs too  we suspect he had something to do with the attempted break-in the other day .. but she is with a fine young man now whom she plans to marry in the next year or so and he is very good to her , so things are looking up for her and for me being a grandmother some day  My son being only 14 there is NO hurry for him to give me any Gkids LOL ...
> Well goodnight again folks i am going to bed early tonight to try to catch up on some sleep i am just so tired all the time lately ... just dragging through the days  maybe i will pep up with a good nights rest
> Hope that the others have a safe return and that they have had a great time and lots of adventures to share
Click to expand...

You just take care of yourself, and let us know what dr. say's. Glad your daughter got out of bad relationship and has moved on to find the love of her life. Also glad to see you got your sister online to join us. You take care now,and hope the surgeon is better then the other dr. arm wraps Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

raedean said:


> Good morning everyone.raedean here.i changed my avatar to my cookie jar.hee hee.
> how are u all?i hope good.better than good even.
> i am getting me meet a special lady i met online tomorrow.i am excited to meet her and her husband.
> the little boys go to school today.yay.hee hee.
> I am sorry for Gemma.
> have a wonderful day.


Have a good time with you meeting with new friend. Sounds like you are glad summer is over and the little guys are off to school. Love your cookie jar. but the boys like it too,when it is full of goodies.


----------



## theyarnlady

Nanab. I can not call you MC or corny, it is just not nice. I am sorry I even started that. I am going to just call you N.Ann. Hope that sounds better. I have to know do you get any practice for your fall? I sure hope so. It is rally nice for you to do this. But couldn't they have done a walk or something else. I would do more than scream going down. I would need several Tena's. Hope all is well. arm wraps Pam.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone. It's still rather cloudy here in Surrey, but much warmer today. They say today will be ok, but then it will be back to wind and rain. Autumn has definitely arrived.
> Had a good night sleep and feeling better this morning. Going to trty and take it esy today.
> Angela, good luck with your doctor's appointment. I'm thinking of you.
> Catch you all later,. Big worldwide hugs to all. PurpleV


Glad you got a good nigt sleep, and do rest, and take it easy. Is it always cloudy and windy there? You must appreciate the sun and warmth when it comes. Take care now, arm wraps x 
many, Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Good morning sweet ladies, I wish you all a better day than it has started out.
I was up at 6:45 a.m. took my shower, got out my big bag, and played with kitty, had my coffee,and took med's. I am ready to go.
Do I sound excited? Boy I am. Told hubby I have to be on the road about nine. The show open's at 10;00 a.m.
Whacky you would like it too. They have dog trails,herding sheep shearing,ect. Plus spinning combing ect. I am all about the yarn barns. Catch you all later today, and share with you what treasures I may find.
Sunny here,and suppose to to be warm,not hot. arm wraps to all. My thoughts are with you all,hope things will be better for all of you who are hurting. Arm wraps Pam


----------



## grandma susan

gudrung said:


> Hi: Im new to this forum , so im still trying it out. My name is Gudrun & I'm even still trying to figure out everything on my computer. I,m only getting back to knitting after years of raising children & grandchildren.I,m origanilly from Germany ; but lived in USA since 1960 on & off.I live in Indiana[/quotwie]
> 
> Hello Gudrun, Nice to meet you. I'm just back from a little break so I'm a bit late with the welome. You WILL find that I'm the only one on this thread that's got a bit of sense !!!!! The other's have lots hahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
> Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
> Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
> Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
> I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
> Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil.
> Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV
> 
> 
> 
> NO Ann has spent afternoon in bed, tired, too many early mornings, been getting up at 6 for work, 7th day tomorrow, I'm far too old for this ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ann, you still work? That has to be a little hard with all you do. Do you work seven days every week? When are you going to have time to hang off in Oct.? I mean Ann, isn't it time to lay back and relaxes a bit. Found out today I was spelling Tena wrong. I was using two n's and do you know the commercial here is states said they have added more beads so it holds more. Just thought I would give everone a heads up about this. Still like my depends. :roll:
Click to expand...

I THOUGHT Tena HAD 2 n's !  I hope those new beads don't get in the way because it could be very uncomfortable :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> It is turning out to be quite a pretty day today , started out a bit chilly this morning but it has warmed up nicely .
> Had the little one for three hours this morning and then thought i would go back to sleep for a few hours but that isnt going to happen , im up ! thought i might get away with ignoring the day today and then tomorrow would be over quicker lol ... i know its not the best plan , but it was a plan lol
> I dont plan on actually having to use the shotgun , as a matter of fact i would love to not ever have to touch it .. I did manage to talk him out of putting a hand gun onder the mattress ! He just worries about me being here alone .. I know he is still upset because he wakes up now and checks the windows and then he gives me these worried talks on what he thinks i should do while he is gone :| poor guy !
> MacAnn I have lost track of when the big day is ? I will be thinking of you till i hear its over  I confess i keep forgetting to google it  sorry i will look it up shortly .
> Is Pengwin going to come home again or has she decided to roam for good ?
> Tammie i hope you get to go somewhere fun , you need a good break , something nice and relaxing where they will pamper you constantly
> Wacky your farm does sound like it is beautiful , i doubt i could keep up with all those animals , i have a hard time keeping up with the dog and he is in the house with me lol . I think if i had done it for years i would have loved it though , i am a cat person myself .. always loved the little fluffy boogers .. wish the hubby wasn't allergic to them
> We have two cats they stay outside and i had one inside with me , bless him he had an enlarged heart and we lost him just after Mothers day last year
> I dont have the heart for more pets anymore after losing him , i have already gotten so attached to the dog and he is technically my daughters , she keeps talking of placing him somewhere so we dont have to take care of another of her animals she collects and abandons on us .. . but i dont want him to go now , the fleas however are free to leave anytime !
> I worked on the scarf half the night and got almost to the point i was before i messed up the last time .. have any of you used the lifeline thing in knitting before? I am going to have to look up techniques for it , its a great idea for this pattern so i dont lose too much if i mess up , i was thinking a piece of piping like you use for crafts would work better than a piece of yarn , I dont know i might try it .
> Have a great day everyone ,
> hope i didnt leave anyone out


You missed me out hahahahahaha :thumbdown: Listen, this lifeline thing? What is it? I've never heard of it. :?:


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> hey did you try my suggestion


Hi brinkbrice and welcome... Anyone who's a sister of linkan's is a sister of mine. Hope you got stocked up with tena's


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my lovely girls, one and all. A special big welcome to all our new ladies, but I'm blowed if I can remember your names. I think I was on a "downer" before I went away but I'm getting back on form now (I think). Now then, what can I say? There's very little I can say about guns...I just don't know about that subject, but there might be a few I would blow to smitherines!!! Anyway, my trip...The weather was good. Sunny,and dry, rained overnight one night but we were cosy and wrapped up in bed. We sat in a park at York after walking along the river and the sun was shining we had to take coats off, It was quite hot. I Found a beautiful new yarn shop. NO, I didn't buy yarn BUT I did buy a pattern and a couple of cable needles. I got some summer sandals from Timberland for £20 reduced from £65. So I'm set for next Summer. Think positive that's me. I did the charity shops and got a top. Aw girls I've missed you all so much. I knitted my GS beannie hat in the car going to York and it's never seen the light of day since, so I've had a knitfree holiday. I just felt that I needed the time to get my thought's together. I'm going to have to make the tea now!! OH I don't like to start when I come home. I've emptied the caravan. When we went into the back garden one of our appletrees had snapped. It only stood about 5ft but is laded with fruit, and DH is mortified. We've picked the fruit and it tastes beautiful. For tea I intend to really push the boat out. We shall have HOMEMEDE bread, (I can smell it now)Homemade chips made out of our HOMEgrown potatoes, HOMEMADE eggs from local chickens bottoms and bacon from a pig that I don't know where from!!!!Let me go and do this now then I can get back on later. OBTW GS2 seems to like his new school but doesn't seem to be keen on his tutor group teacher. He reckons that if you don't sit in the front row then the tutor doesn't care about anyone else hahahaha. God help him! He's far too little to be bothered. Glad your granddaughter likes nursery PV. Tammie take care. Linkan maybe you are at the Drs now. UK Ann don't work too hard, Yarnlady don't worry none about your marbles, mine are playing the same game. And anybody else who's tuned in hello and goodbye. xxxxxx susan x


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok, battern down the hatches Susan's back. What with the extra beads in the tenas and all these loose marbles rolling round don't go slipping over.
Hi Binkbrice and welcome are you the sister in the photo with Angela?
Angela are you back from the doctor's yet? How did you get on?
Ann, I used to work in Cornwall years ago. Lived in Cambourne.
Pam, hope you enjoy your day out. Do you intend to bring back any sheep?
Whackdo, since you mentioned cookaburras I can stop singing "Cookaburra sits in the old gum tree" Takes me back to my days in the Girl Guides.
Tammie, hope you are hanging in there. Thinking of you lots.
Welcome back Susan. Glad the weather was ok for you.
Raedean, hope you're keeping your eyes out for the post.
Not done much today except walk to the shops and back. Walk to the swimming pool, have a swim. Walk to the fish and chip shop. Stuff my face. Walked home. Now sitting with a cup of coffee catching up on everyone here.
Anyone got any exciting plans for the week end?
Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Well shoot! I've gotta make myself more of a bother on here! If I'm not here one day I get forgotten!! WAAAH! See? I'm a big baby so don't be making me whine any more! Heehee! 

I've been trying to get holiday things done so that when I move I won't have to take them with me to fInish and then mail. Just means I gotta keep my fingers hookin'. I think I found out though that it takes longer to catch up on all of what's going on that it would if I checked in daily. 

My SIL is gone for the weekend and I for one couldn't be happier. They don't come more daft than that one. Spoiled and sheltered and selfish, that one. 

Tammie ~ I Am so very sorry about Gemma's news. I can only imagine what the two of you are going through. Please know you have our support and love here. 

My 3rd daughter is finally all better from her bout with 3 bites from brown recluse spiders, her week delay of an allergic reaction and almost dying! I was so scared being that she lives 1100 miles from me. Not that I could've done anything but I coulda made sure the drs treated her right! They've never figured out why the allergic reaction took s
o long. She has to be extra careful now and stay away from all spiders. No problem for me! 

Glad to see our ring leader is back from holiday and feeling more of herself. Welcome back Susan! Don't leave us again! Well unless you really need to. Haha! 

I have a pot roast on. Seems harder and harder to get decent meat in the store these days. Sometimes it comes out more like tired old shoe soles!

Well I'm hurting really bad so I'm not in a real laughable mood today. I shall return! Haha!

Viv


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> gudrung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi: Im new to this forum , so im still trying it out. My name is Gudrun & I'm even still trying to figure out everything on my computer. I,m only getting back to knitting after years of raising children & grandchildren.I,m origanilly from Germany ; but lived in USA since 1960 on & off.I live in Indiana[/quotwie]
> 
> Hello Gudrun, Nice to meet you. I'm just back from a little break so I'm a bit late with the welome. You WILL find that I'm the only one on this thread that's got a bit of sense !!!!! The other's have lots hahahahaha :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you won't Gudrun get the tena's out here we go. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

OK, where was I? Well, tea was gorgeous, eggs sunnyside up and pumpkin bread with lurpak on dipped in the yolk. mmmmm That's enough of the unhealthy life style. thanks for the welcome back girls. I've finished beanie hat tonight and it just need stitching up along with next doors boy's b****y Hoody. Hey that rhymes..Do you get it?...b****y Hoody hahaha? Enough frivloity. Where's our penquin then? Is she home tomorrow. Now then LuvinC you need to know that I am often away for a few days and there's no exception next week. Next Friday my bezzy pal and me are going to Carlisle for a linedancing weekend.We'll travel by bus with our bus passes and it doesn't cost us a penny, and take a break at Newcastle for coffe and sandwiches. We'll be home Sunday, No DH's. No meals to cook. Doing the charity shops and the wool shops and may go to Dumfrees on the train, and of course dancing 8 - midnight Friday and Saturday with dancing Saturday morning and Sunday morning if we want it...Well girls we want it...Now then I'll tell you a little story. Bezzy pal and me been friends for 30+yrs and know each other very well but we are NOT (you know what I mean) Well last time we went it was to Harrogate and there was a cancellation so they offered us the room. Only prob was it was a double bedded room. WEll...We didn't dare tell a soul hahaha. We got to the reception area and there was a sign on the counter saying "Gays are welcome here", and why not? I couldn't care less. Well bezzy pal saw it as the receptionist was telling us we had a double bedded room and what floor it was on. Imagine the scene..Everybody and his wife were at the desk. She says, "We aren't gay though, we are just very old friends, and we are putting the pillows between us" the place went up with laughter, These were people we didn't know and had to dance with them all weekend. I was gobsmacked. SO..how do I get my own back? I book us into Carlisle in another double bedded room!!! I'll teach the B.!!!! She's back from climbing the mountains in Austria tomorrrow. I'll see her Monday. I don't think I've got anything else to write tonight. Just that I hope Angela got on OK. I've thought a lot about her this week and Tammie today as well. Ah well, tomorrows another day isn't it? All of you sleep well. I love you all you tena girls.....Susan x


----------



## linkan

Hello all my lovely friends at home and abroad , My sister and i are back from the doc and she had good news of a sort  i do NOT have to have another surgery !!  YAY 
The hardware in my shoulder is warped and has moved around a bit but she wants me to try physical therapy (torture) for 6 weeks to try to strengthen it ... not ideal but better than going under the knife again , she says the leak was from the warping not from a muscle tear so that is great news .  
We made a pit stop at the Joann's store there in Kentucky and i bought a few more of the Bernat Bamboo yarns .. getting stocked up for something good  
I bought my son some baby blue yarn for a sweater for him and he declared that it looks purple to him and he doesnt like it so that has to go back  
He is so picky !!
We found a little local yarn shop with some beautiful hanks of lamb and llama yarn but she was really too expensive .. although she had some palmwood knitting needles for $13.00 size 13 lol i wanted to get those so bad lol , but i behaved i already spent my babysitting money for the week 
she gives classes on different techniques but jeez she wants 30.00 bucks for a one time 3 hour class on learning to entralac !! nope i will look up free videos online and learn when i am ready  
Tammie your news is so sad that i just bout broke into tears , my MIL went through something similar , she had cancer though and it was pretty advanced before they did anything for her ... she also had much bowel removed and a colostomy bag and she hated the thing .. i use to clean it for her every day after work .. She lost her battle in 2001 and we miss her dearly , hang onto the fact that you have Gemma with you right now and enjoy as many moments as you can 
You have my love and prayers 

Purplev glad to hear you got well rested , cant imagine you laying still long enough to get rested your always so busy  
GRAMMAS ... welcome back you devil , fiendish you are with you and your bezzy pal ... you know with your story that you told if you change one little letter in calling her your "bezzy " pal LOL ... Just kidding .
Have fun you two .. tear up the town !!
Viv .. glad to see you back and yes checking in daily will keep you all caught up on things , it is much easier to pop in and say hi than it is to try to read 4 pages and figure out where you left off at 
Feel better Viv , thinking of you 
Thinking of all of you really , Pam ..hello 
Hope the aches and pains are eased and we can all sit for a bit in peace and create a work of art with our hands and with the gift of understanding the good Lord gave us for just such a thing ... Knitting   
Goodness the new pain medication the doc gave me is a powerful one .. not use to it i guess , but i feel pretty good right now  
Almost time to go to my sewing circle  
OH O OH !! at the little yarn shop we saw a button that said stitch and bi*[email protected] on it .. I thought of all of you it was so wonderful !!! I should have taken a picture it was so cute  
Love to you all .. am very pleased not to be going under the knife , gonna take this scarf and kick some butt on it tonight  talk to you all again soon ! If i dont get back by midnight here i shall see you all in the morning  Goodnight


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Tena club, I am so tired,and came home with my bag full. Saw old friends who own shops,and come to show with their yarn ect. I got some wonderful yarn,and a shawlette pattern with a heart border. It is a lace weight yarn,so pick a skein of aqua,and pink alpaca lace weight.(oh my it is so soft. I got four skeins of black and grey chunky Alpaca for g.daughter's souch hats. they both like grey,and black ( I am not to fond of the colors) but what ever toots their horns.Also got a skein of purple linen,love it. It is not very soft, but will make a wash cloth, and soup bag with that. Linen soften up the more you wash it,and is so pretty.
Also got two skeins of purple wool with mohair, and a little cashmere in it. Have something special planned for that. Plus I got my ball winder. Hubby was so patience,even let me go through the two building twice.(believe me that was a miracle). Then we went to Our favorite sandwich shop and ate. Then off to Watertown, so hubby could look at pen to let chicken in to eat grass.. I found a new flannel shirt for winter. Then stop at meat market to get some meat,smoked chicken, bacon,small roast. Then headed for home. I am beat. But boy am I happy. Could not ask for better day. Having fish tonight,with fresh peas. Then will probably fall a sleep in chair.
Other news found out yesterday I did not have to blanch tomatoes,remove skiens and seed them and then drain them,and freeze them. I can freeze them whole,and when ready to use,run under warm water to remove skins,and cut open and remove seeds before they thaw,then throw into pan for sauce. I just love it,I saved all that time. Like I told hubby we are ready for winter now. Well maybe not.
Whacky, don't know why I thought you had sheep it dawn on me on the way home it is goats. Do you make cheese with their milk?
O.K. enough of my fun, hope all are feeling better. Angela, hope to hear soon about surgeon ect. Arm Wraps to all. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Angie, saw your post after i sent out mine. I am so glad you don't have to have surgery. Glad the pain meds are working. So glad to hear some good news. Arm wraps Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

LuvinCrafts said:


> Well shoot! I've gotta make myself more of a bother on here! If I'm not here one day I get forgotten!! WAAAH! See? I'm a big baby so don't be making me whine any more! Heehee!
> 
> I've been trying to get holiday things done so that when I move I won't have to take them with me to fInish and then mail. Just means I gotta keep my fingers hookin'. I think I found out though that it takes longer to catch up on all of what's going on that it would if I checked in daily.
> 
> My SIL is gone for the weekend and I for one couldn't be happier. They don't come more daft than that one. Spoiled and sheltered and selfish, that one.
> 
> Tammie ~ I Am so very sorry about Gemma's news. I can only imagine what the two of you are going through. Please know you have our support and love here.
> 
> My 3rd daughter is finally all better from her bout with 3 bites from brown recluse spiders, her week delay of an allergic reaction and almost dying! I was so scared being that she lives 1100 miles from me. Not that I could've done anything but I coulda made sure the drs treated her right! They've never figured out why the allergic reaction took s
> o long. She has to be extra careful now and stay away from all spiders. No problem for me!
> 
> Glad to see our ring leader is back from holiday and feeling more of herself. Welcome back Susan! Don't leave us again! Well unless you really need to. Haha!
> 
> I have a pot roast on. Seems harder and harder to get decent meat in the store these days. Sometimes it comes out more like tired old shoe soles!
> 
> Well I'm hurting really bad so I'm not in a real laughable mood today. I shall return! Haha!
> 
> Viv


Sorry to hear about your daughter, but glad they found the problem. Hate spiders, just hate them. hope you are feeling better. arm wraps Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Susan, we really did miss you, and are glad you had a good time. You missed so much. Angela had an affair with the postman,and hubby got a gun. Her sister is on line now to keep a watch on her. NAnn,is losing it with up coming jump,is seeing a counselor for mental issues. whacky,is running around chaseing goats and no one can find her. P.V. is drinking more,and has been seen roaming about. Luvin craft is talking about become a ring leader for a christmas thing. Pengwin has disappered in France, was last seen with a bottle of wine,and who knows what else. But still her normal refined self. Radean,has sent g.kids off and is partying like mad. 
I seem to be the only one who has remained normal. So you see we really need you here.
Sorry about your apple tree. Ours has gone crazy have apples all over the place. Just wanted to make some chucky apple sauce to freeze. Yes I know you are all sick of my freezing everthing. If hubby and neigbor aren't good guess where they will be. Truly we all missed you, and glad you are home. Arm wraps Pam


----------



## PurpleFi

Just popped in before I go to bed. 
Nice to hear from you again Viv.
Angela, glad you don't have to have surgery again and that your pain meds are helping.
Pam whatever have you been telling Susan? You forgot to mention hip size for age to her, that should confuse her nicely. It sounds like you've been on the chocolate wine again.
Susan, I hope you and your bezzy friend will behave like truely refined tena ladies while you are away.
Sorry going to have to stop now as my brain has just turned off and my fingers are running amocl all over the keyboard. Night n ight everyone. Bigh yawny hugs. PurpleV
ps Tammie - thinking of you xx


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Susan I got it wrong about Angela, she told hubby she wanted to get a gun to target practice.When actualy was going after the Doctor who used the needle in her arm. That's why sister has to keep an eye on her. 
Also P.V. in out to redo graden in all purple even the trees I hear. Have you ever heard of a purple bird feeder? Well just wait, bet she'll even try to get purple birds next. 
Our Tammi has remained the same,and has sad feeling which we all hope will get better,for her gammer. Love, Tammi My heart is with you. arm wraps Pam


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Susan I got it wrong about Angela, she told hubby she wanted to get a gun to target practice.When actualy was going after the Doctor who used the needle in her arm. That's why sister has to keep an eye on her.
> Also P.V. in out to redo graden in all purple even the trees I hear. Have you ever heard of a purple bird feeder? Well just wait, bet she'll even try to get purple birds next.
> Our Tammi has remained the same,and has sad feeling which we all hope will get better,for her gammer. Love, Tammi My heart is with you. arm wraps Pam


Not in bed yet and Pam you're at it again. Anyway I have a purple play house at the end of my garden for the grandchildren, and yes most of the flowers are purple. Now diefinitely off to my purple bedroom, in my purple pjs and get into my purple bed.
Did I ever tell ytou that purple is my fgavourite colour. xxx PV


----------



## Airy Fairy

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> just when i thought i was getting on the straight and narrow somthing else comes and knocks me for 6. dont know if any of you know but my gemma has a lot of medical promblems, one being chrohns. well in may past she had a operation to remove part of her bowel and have a stoma bag put in, they told us the operation would give her some painfree months if not years, wrong it didnt work and shes goin in on the 26ththis month for another operation to take some more bowel away. i dont know how much more gemma can take as its really upsetting her at the mo it seems shes got no life at all, bless her. told her we will get threw this like we have done before.hopefully this will be the last time, but i doubt it, we were told when she was 11 if she has one operation she could end up having 100. i asked why dont you just remove the bowel then instead of making her go threw operation after operation they cant by law this is the only way they can do it, sorry for goin on but im really fed up with the medical proffesion at the moment. other than that its dry here but looks like we are in for a bad weekend nothin planned only shopping tomorrow so i dont care have a nice weekend one and all


Thats bad news Tammie. I know of a young girl (in 20's) whom is suffering the same disease. Would you like me to put her in touch with yr Gemma??? Sometimes it helps to be able to discuss this with someone who knows what you're all going thru. Be strong.. we're thinking of you


----------



## Airy Fairy

theyarnlady said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well shoot! I've gotta make myself more of a bother on here! If I'm not here one day I get forgotten!! WAAAH! See? I'm a big baby so don't be making me whine any more! Heehee!
> 
> I've been trying to get holiday things done so that when I move I won't have to take them with me to fInish and then mail. Just means I gotta keep my fingers hookin'. I think I found out though that it takes longer to catch up on all of what's going on that it would if I checked in daily.
> 
> My SIL is gone for the weekend and I for one couldn't be happier. They don't come more daft than that one. Spoiled and sheltered and selfish, that one.
> 
> Tammie ~ I Am so very sorry about Gemma's news. I can only imagine what the two of you are going through. Please know you have our support and love here.
> 
> My 3rd daughter is finally all better from her bout with 3 bites from brown recluse spiders, her week delay of an allergic reaction and almost dying! I was so scared being that she lives 1100 miles from me. Not that I could've done anything but I coulda made sure the drs treated her right! They've never figured out why the allergic reaction took s
> o long. She has to be extra careful now and stay away from all spiders. No problem for me!
> 
> Glad to see our ring leader is back from holiday and feeling more of herself. Welcome back Susan! Don't leave us again! Well unless you really need to. Haha!
> 
> I have a pot roast on. Seems harder and harder to get decent meat in the store these days. Sometimes it comes out more like tired old shoe soles!
> 
> Well I'm hurting really bad so I'm not in a real laughable mood today. I shall return! Haha!
> 
> Viv
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your daughter, but glad they found the problem. Hate spiders, just hate them. hope you are feeling better. arm wraps Pam
Click to expand...

OMG I am now even more paranoid about those 8 legged monsters.. I can't even write the name! We have deadly poisonous White S..... and the Funnel Webs which are always hiding in the garden...I always use gloves as I I'm petrified..Oh, also Red Back & the Huntsman...!! Say no more. So pleased yr daughter hass recovered, must've been really scaary.


----------



## Airy Fairy

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning sweet ladies, I wish you all a better day than it has started out.
> I was up at 6:45 a.m. took my shower, got out my big bag, and played with kitty, had my coffee,and took med's. I am ready to go.
> Do I sound excited? Boy I am. Told hubby I have to be on the road about nine. The show open's at 10;00 a.m.
> Whacky you would like it too. They have dog trails,herding sheep shearing,ect. Plus spinning combing ect. I am all about the yarn barns. Catch you all later today, and share with you what treasures I may find.
> Sunny here,and suppose to to be warm,not hot. arm wraps to all. My thoughts are with you all,hope things will be better for all of you who are hurting. Arm wraps Pam


That show sounds great... I aalways seem to miss the craft shows. I wanted to go to the Canberra (Aus. capital city) spinning show but the w-end we went there was taking a "glass fusing" workshop. That is ANOTHER hobby now but had I known it at the time how expensive it is I would never have ventured down that path. Trouble was that I thought I could use my china painting kiln for the glass but turns out it wasn't possible so after taking this intensive w-end course I was the " hooked" on it. Unfortunately I've had a few disasters but am determined to get it right.
We have a lovely spinners group here, meet once a week but I'm lucky if I get there once a mth. They have so much knowledge on spinning & knitting. Let us know wot u bought!!


----------



## Airy Fairy

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Susan I got it wrong about Angela, she told hubby she wanted to get a gun to target practice.When actualy was going after the Doctor who used the needle in her arm. That's why sister has to keep an eye on her.
> Also P.V. in out to redo graden in all purple even the trees I hear. Have you ever heard of a purple bird feeder? Well just wait, bet she'll even try to get purple birds next.
> Our Tammi has remained the same,and has sad feeling which we all hope will get better,for her gammer. Love, Tammi My heart is with you. arm wraps Pam
> 
> 
> 
> I should introduce you to one of our neighbours...Only wears Purple + Pink....has painted her fence purple, water tank,even house!!! I made a tartan rug for g-daughter in shades of pinks & purples - everyone loved it. Our Lorrikeets have purple/orange/red/green - If you tried painting they wouldn't look real. You need some of them in yr "Purple" garden. Enjoy!
> 
> Not in bed yet and Pam you're at it again. Anyway I have a purple play house at the end of my garden for the grandchildren, and yes most of the flowers are purple. Now diefinitely off to my purple bedroom, in my purple pjs and get into my purple bed.
> Did I ever tell ytou that purple is my fgavourite colour. xxx PV
Click to expand...


----------



## Airy Fairy

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
> Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
> Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
> Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
> I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
> Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil.
> Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV
> 
> 
> 
> NO Ann has spent afternoon in bed, tired, too many early mornings, been getting up at 6 for work, 7th day tomorrow, I'm far too old for this ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ann, you still work? That has to be a little hard with all you do. Do you work seven days every week? When are you going to have time to hang off in Oct.? I mean Ann, isn't it time to lay back and relaxes a bit. Found out today I was spelling Tena wrong. I was using two n's and do you know the commercial here is states said they have added more beads so it holds more. Just thought I would give everone a heads up about this. Still like my depends. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THOUGHT Tena HAD 2 n's !  I hope those new beads don't get in the way because it could be very uncomfortable :roll:
Click to expand...

I was wondering how you "ladies" came up with the name "Tena" is it some product???


----------



## theyarnlady

whackydo said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
> Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
> Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
> Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
> I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
> Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil.
> Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV
> 
> 
> 
> NO Ann has spent afternoon in bed, tired, too many early mornings, been getting up at 6 for work, 7th day tomorrow, I'm far too old for this ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ann, you still work? That has to be a little hard with all you do. Do you work seven days every week? When are you going to have time to hang off in Oct.? I mean Ann, isn't it time to lay back and relaxes a bit. Found out today I was spelling Tena wrong. I was using two n's and do you know the commercial here is states said they have added more beads so it holds more. Just thought I would give everone a heads up about this. Still like my depends. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THOUGHT Tena HAD 2 n's !  I hope those new beads don't get in the way because it could be very uncomfortable :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering how you "ladies" came up with the name "Tena" is it some product???
Click to expand...

Oh Whacky do, You must get your hands on this product, it's a pad you use,if you lose bladder control. We all laugh so hard some times, not with just tears, but on the other end. So some one I can't remember who,you will have to look back in post, decide we should be the tena club. I for one still like my depends as they come in panties now and in color. Although Tena's here in the states have added beads to absorb more, so I might try them next. :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Airy Fairy

theyarnlady said:


> whackydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
> Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
> Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
> Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
> I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
> Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil.
> Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV
> 
> 
> 
> NO Ann has spent afternoon in bed, tired, too many early mornings, been getting up at 6 for work, 7th day tomorrow, I'm far too old for this ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ann, you still work? That has to be a little hard with all you do. Do you work seven days every week? When are you going to have time to hang off in Oct.? I mean Ann, isn't it time to lay back and relaxes a bit. Found out today I was spelling Tena wrong. I was using two n's and do you know the commercial here is states said they have added more beads so it holds more. Just thought I would give everone a heads up about this. Still like my depends. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THOUGHT Tena HAD 2 n's !  I hope those new beads don't get in the way because it could be very uncomfortable :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering how you "ladies" came up with the name "Tena" is it some product???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Whacky do, You must get your hands on this product, it's a pad you use,if you lose bladder control. We all laugh so hard some times, not with just tears, but on the other end. So some one I can't remember who,you will have to look back in post, decide we should be the tena club. I for one still like my depends as they come in panties now and in color. Although Tena's here in the states have added beads to absorb more, so I might try them next. :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:
Click to expand...

Thnks for that.... After reading all the chit chat I can understand the need for such!! I went to bed late last night but when I logged on this am the message bank was full and I could've made use of Tenas.. clever name for this crazy group.


----------



## LuvinCrafts

I can't help but wonder what the beads have to do with anything? I've heard that 'beading' is a new craft that some folks are taking up? Ya spose that they are beading tenas to make em sparkle in the sunshine and ya know, make us look all fancy and refined? Kinda brings to mind the lady that was going to her <ahem> lady parts doctor and wanted to be all purty and all down yonder so she put some spray stuff on and when the dr was doing his look-see down there, he kinda blushed and told her she didn't need to get quite that gussied up for him. Seems she had accidentally gotten ahold of some kind of spray on glitter instead of her can of feminine smell good stuff! Haha!

Maybe beads n glitter would fix all us tenas up?

Susan, I love that word gobsmacked! First time I heard it was when I watched "How Clean is Your House". Made me laugh til I bout cried. Such a funny word.

Well this ol girl is calling it a night. It's bout time for the other shift of tenas on the other side of the world to take over. Oh, Staci, my daughter that I live with got hungry waiting for my pot roast got done. She called and had pizza delivered. Roast turned out so temder and yummy so I did it like pulled pork and fixed barbecue sauce in it and we'll eat it tomorrow. See yas tomorrow. (Saturday)

Love and good thoughts,
Viv


----------



## linkan

well ni am back from my sewing circle ..stitch n b*t*h , whichever you prefer , i got alot done on my scarf and Lisa handed over some yarn to make her MIL a neck warmer lol , .. Did i mention that i got the yarn today to make some fingerless gloves ? IF they work out i will let you guys know because they are so purty 
I also got some more of my Bernat Bamboo so excited about that !!! And i got some bamboo dpn's and a couple other little gadget type things , but in my defense ... i did have two 40% off coupons  
GrammaS i never answered you about the lifeline .. I LOVE IT ... It has made it so i can relax while making this scarf and not freak out so bad about mistakes , I am working 12 rows over and over to create the pattern , so when i finish a group of twelve and they are correct , i weave a piece of contrasting color into the loops so that if i make a mistake after that i can tear it back to that row with ease and not have to start the whole thing over again ... I wish my sis. had mentioned this before , (her idea) .. its great , you can also tape the yarn to your right needle and do your last row .. the one you want marked and it keeps that row without having to weave it in .. just remove the tape at the end of the row 
Did i make that too complicated ?? :?
Ok i have the little one in about 5 1/2 hours so i am going to bed .. Have a wonderful night , morning .. its is cool and rainy here .. i love it !!  I am going to sleep like an angel ! 
Love to you all  Catch up with you later


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Susan, we really did miss you, and are glad you had a good time. You missed so much. Angela had an affair with the postman,and hubby got a gun. Her sister is on line now to keep a watch on her. NAnn,is losing it with up coming jump,is seeing a counselor for mental issues. whacky,is running around chaseing goats and no one can find her. P.V. is drinking more,and has been seen roaming about. Luvin craft is talking about become a ring leader for a christmas thing. Pengwin has disappered in France, was last seen with a bottle of wine,and who knows what else. But still her normal refined self. Radean,has sent g.kids off and is partying like mad.
> I seem to be the only one who has remained normal. So you see we really need you here.
> Sorry about your apple tree. Ours has gone crazy have apples all over the place. Just wanted to make some chucky apple sauce to freeze. Yes I know you are all sick of my freezing everthing. If hubby and neigbor aren't good guess where they will be. Truly we all missed you, and glad you are home. Arm wraps Pam


Aww, that's nice of you. I don't know about you staying "normal" though!!! :roll: Sounds like you had a wonderful day even if it was busy. I DID miss my pals and feel a lot better about Angie. Now we need to be there for Tammie. As for penguin!!! Lord knows where she is. I hope she's not locked up for being drunk and disorderly!! I think she's due back today. :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

whackydo said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all
> just when i thought i was getting on the straight and narrow somthing else comes and knocks me for 6. dont know if any of you know but my gemma has a lot of medical promblems, one being chrohns. well in may past she had a operation to remove part of her bowel and have a stoma bag put in, they told us the operation would give her some painfree months if not years, wrong it didnt work and shes goin in on the 26ththis month for another operation to take some more bowel away. i dont know how much more gemma can take as its really upsetting her at the mo it seems shes got no life at all, bless her. told her we will get threw this like we have done before.hopefully this will be the last time, but i doubt it, we were told when she was 11 if she has one operation she could end up having 100. i asked why dont you just remove the bowel then instead of making her go threw operation after operation they cant by law this is the only way they can do it, sorry for goin on but im really fed up with the medical proffesion at the moment. other than that its dry here but looks like we are in for a bad weekend nothin planned only shopping tomorrow so i dont care have a nice weekend one and all
> 
> 
> 
> Thats bad news Tammie. I know of a young girl (in 20's) whom is suffering the same disease. Would you like me to put her in touch with yr Gemma??? Sometimes it helps to be able to discuss this with someone who knows what you're all going thru.
> 
> thank you, ill ask her first and see what she says as she can be a bit funny at times. tho i think it would be a good idea, as no one here in belfast is the same age or sex of her goin threw it there are a lot of older men here that have it, tammie
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Susan I got it wrong about Angela, she told hubby she wanted to get a gun to target practice.When actualy was going after the Doctor who used the needle in her arm. That's why sister has to keep an eye on her.
> Also P.V. in out to redo graden in all purple even the trees I hear. Have you ever heard of a purple bird feeder? Well just wait, bet she'll even try to get purple birds next.
> Our Tammi has remained the same,and has sad feeling which we all hope will get better,for her gammer. Love, Tammi My heart is with you. arm wraps Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Not in bed yet and Pam you're at it again. Anyway I have a purple play house at the end of my garden for the grandchildren, and yes most of the flowers are purple. Now diefinitely off to my purple bedroom, in my purple pjs and get into my purple bed.
> Did I ever tell ytou that purple is my fgavourite colour. xxx PV
Click to expand...

Do you know I was once told that the colour of your bedroom denotes how you love life is!!!!honest!!! Well I' don't know what purple is but I'm red!!!! Before you all get ideas that you can't put down in writing I am telling you that absolutely NOTHING happens there!!! So much for red!


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Susan, we really did miss you, and are glad you had a good time. You missed so much. Angela had an affair with the postman,and hubby got a gun. Her sister is on line now to keep a watch on her. NAnn,is losing it with up coming jump,is seeing a counselor for mental issues. whacky,is running around chaseing goats and no one can find her. P.V. is drinking more,and has been seen roaming about. Luvin craft is talking about become a ring leader for a christmas thing. Pengwin has disappered in France, was last seen with a bottle of wine,and who knows what else. But still her normal refined self. Radean,has sent g.kids off and is partying like mad.
> I seem to be the only one who has remained normal. So you see we really need you here.
> Sorry about your apple tree. Ours has gone crazy have apples all over the place. Just wanted to make some chucky apple sauce to freeze. Yes I know you are all sick of my freezing everthing. If hubby and neigbor aren't good guess where they will be. Truly we all missed you, and glad you are home. Arm wraps Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, that's nice of you. I don't know about you staying "normal" though!!! :roll: Sounds like you had a wonderful day even if it was busy. I DID miss my pals and feel a lot better about Angie. Now we need to be there for Tammie. As for penguin!!! Lord knows where she is. I hope she's not locked up for being drunk and disorderly!! I think she's due back today. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

thank you,


----------



## grandma susan

whackydo said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. Still very windy here in Surrey and still not very warm, although the forecast says it will be warmer at the end of the week. Still not shedding my thermal vest.
> Angela, what a fright you must have got with being broken into. Hope you are ok.
> Tammie, saw on the newsd that wine is definitely good for older women and helps them live longer. At this rate Pengwin (or should I say Goatie) will live to be 150 at least.
> Pam, I hope you are wearing at least two thermal vests and eating lots of warming food. Goatie is a good name and beards certainly run in the family!
> I have actually managed to hang one third of my bedroom curtains. Will go and do the rest in a minute after I've had a cup of coffee and a scone. Just been for a swim and I'm starving.
> Hope Susan is having reasonable weather for her caravan trip and I expect Ann is practicing for her abseil.
> Catch you all later. Big hugs. PurploeV
> 
> 
> 
> NO Ann has spent afternoon in bed, tired, too many early mornings, been getting up at 6 for work, 7th day tomorrow, I'm far too old for this ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ann, you still work? That has to be a little hard with all you do. Do you work seven days every week? When are you going to have time to hang off in Oct.? I mean Ann, isn't it time to lay back and relaxes a bit. Found out today I was spelling Tena wrong. I was using two n's and do you know the commercial here is states said they have added more beads so it holds more. Just thought I would give everone a heads up about this. Still like my depends. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THOUGHT Tena HAD 2 n's !  I hope those new beads don't get in the way because it could be very uncomfortable :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering how you "ladies" came up with the name "Tena" is it some product???
Click to expand...

we laugh so much one of us has been known to piddle a liddle!!!!!!! I'm not saying who


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone, 
Still grey here in Surrey but quite mild and windy. I think this might be the lull before the storm as the forecast for the end of thre week end is high winds and rain.
Viv, I do beading, made a few brooches. It's quite fiddley, especially when you drop them all over the floor, but you can get some nice results.
Whackydo, I have a pet spider called Cyril who lives in my downstairs cloakroom. The spiders in the UK are quite friendly and are not life threatening. I think I would feel different about them if they weren't.
Ooh, I can see blue sky and some fluffy clouds, sun's almost trying to shine.
Pam, I am so looking forward to the Knitting and Stitching show that I'm going to with Pengwin. I think I'll have to take a very large bag as they have all types of exotic yarns there and usually lots of special offers.
Going to stink the house out today and make some chutney from apples from my daughter's tree.
Hope everyone is ok. Tammie, how are you?
Catch you all later. Big hugs PurpleV
ps Keep an eye out for Pengwin, she'll be back soon.


----------



## Airy Fairy

Hey PV have you had a look at "users" - you've built up a fair few hits. How long have you been going at it? I see there are some users over 5000 - do you think they've been on since beginning and do you know when that was?


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning all!!!It's very windy here. I lay in bed and watched a comedy late last night. It was briliant. It's Irish and called "Mrs. Browns Boys". I've never laughed so much since I read this post. It's a bit "near the knuckle" but oh so funny. Anyway, lets get back to today. I must do laundry, it's coming out of the top of the basket. DH is a clever man,don't doubt that for a moment, Got sistificates etc. (I've only got a scripture exam from when I was 7)BUT he can't seem to use the washer, Too many buttons I think!. Sometimes I just put a few dirty things in, then go out. I came in one day and he'd hung it all out to dry!! He felt really proud of himself! Until I told him I'd forgotten to turn washer on and the clothes were still dirty! He said "I thought they were a bit dry". Honestly I despair. Anyway I'm off for a shower. I'm not doing much todasy (again).I may go and wash round in the caravan, ready for next time or if DS want's to use it. Love Susan x


----------



## Airy Fairy

Saw a DVD on U tube with 3 young girls demo Red Heart Doodle Yarn - it was really fascinating and I thought it looked good on them too. I'm sure we don't get that particular yarn in Aus. Ideal to get the young girls interested in crochet/knit. Our craft group was teaching knitting over school hols and believe it or not it was the boys that wanted to learn!


----------



## Airy Fairy

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Susan I got it wrong about Angela, she told hubby she wanted to get a gun to target practice.When actualy was going after the Doctor who used the needle in her arm. That's why sister has to keep an eye on her.
> Also P.V. in out to redo graden in all purple even the trees I hear. Have you ever heard of a purple bird feeder? Well just wait, bet she'll even try to get purple birds next.
> Our Tammi has remained the same,and has sad feeling which we all hope will get better,for her gammer. Love, Tammi My heart is with you. arm wraps Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Not in bed yet and Pam you're at it again. Anyway I have a purple play house at the end of my garden for the grandchildren, and yes most of the flowers are purple. Now diefinitely off to my purple bedroom, in my purple pjs and get into my purple bed.
> Did I ever tell ytou that purple is my fgavourite colour. xxx PV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know I was once told that the colour of your bedroom denotes how you love life is!!!!honest!!! Well I' don't know what purple is but I'm red!!!! Before you all get ideas that you can't put down in writing I am telling you that absolutely NOTHING happens there!!! So much for red!
Click to expand...

Thats interesting because I was always told that RED was for passion...everytime we moved house/flat you wouldn't believe it the main bed was wallpapered in elaborate red designs......did ABSOLUTELY zero for us. I stick to Purity in White"!!!


----------



## grandma susan

whackydo said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Susan I got it wrong about Angela, she told hubby she wanted to get a gun to target practice.When actualy was going after the Doctor who used the needle in her arm. That's why sister has to keep an eye on her.
> Also P.V. in out to redo graden in all purple even the trees I hear. Have you ever heard of a purple bird feeder? Well just wait, bet she'll even try to get purple birds next.
> Our Tammi has remained the same,and has sad feeling which we all hope will get better,for her gammer. Love, Tammi My heart is with you. arm wraps Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Not in bed yet and Pam you're at it again. Anyway I have a purple play house at the end of my garden for the grandchildren, and yes most of the flowers are purple. Now diefinitely off to my purple bedroom, in my purple pjs and get into my purple bed.
> Did I ever tell ytou that purple is my fgavourite colour. xxx PV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know I was once told that the colour of your bedroom denotes how you love life is!!!!honest!!! Well I' don't know what purple is but I'm red!!!! Before you all get ideas that you can't put down in writing I am telling you that absolutely NOTHING happens there!!! So much for red!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats interesting because I was always told that RED was for passion...everytime we moved house/flat you wouldn't believe it the main bed was wallpapered in elaborate red designs......did ABSOLUTELY zero for us. I stick to Purity in White"!!!
Click to expand...

Oh YEEEAAAAAAA ? (not) :-D


----------



## theyarnlady

O.K. you all have gone off the side on me. What happen to this site. We have lost all our refindment. I never worried about the color of my bedroom walls. Now we have to worry about that? egads,help me the marbles are on the move.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all!!!It's very windy here. I lay in bed and watched a comedy late last night. It was briliant. It's Irish and called "Mrs. Browns Boys". I've never laughed so much since I read this post. It's a bit "near the knuckle" but oh so funny. Anyway, lets get back to today. I must do laundry, it's coming out of the top of the basket. DH is a clever man,don't doubt that for a moment, Got sistificates etc. (I've only got a scripture exam from when I was 7)BUT he can't seem to use the washer, Too many buttons I think!. Sometimes I just put a few dirty things in, then go out. I came in one day and he'd hung it all out to dry!! He felt really proud of himself! Until I told him I'd forgotten to turn washer on and the clothes were still dirty! He said "I thought they were a bit dry". Honestly I despair. Anyway I'm off for a shower. I'm not doing much todasy (again).I may go and wash round in the caravan, ready for next time or if DS want's to use it. Love Susan x


Ho ,Susan we really do have twin hubby's. At least he did hang out the wash. Like you know hubby is a smart man. He ran millions of dollars of equipment when working at electic& gas company.Even had to use computers,to keep things running. He retires and lost his mind. Can't figure out how to use computer here,lost on remote for T.V., can't use anything that requires little or big buttons, or knobs. I don't let him touch anything that he could possible screw up. Spent the other night trying to get T.V. back on for him. First time he did wash, I couln't believe what he did. He is now washer trained, but have given up on the rest.
Have you gotten the wash done? :XD: 
Speaking of RV, Water pump went. Told dear hubby take to garage and let them fix it. but no he and neigbor would fix it. Egads, hubby started ,this is the third day. Neighbor over today and he help take it apart. Desided they need to replace belts too. Then neighbor had to leave,hubby says he hopes he can get it replaced and back together. Bet we end up with extra parts. :roll: suppose to go to weiner and kraut days in Waterloo today,don't think will make it with all those parts in driveway.
His off to get belts,and told him not to forget to pick up my allergy pills,forgot them yesterday,and am paying for it today. Can't hear with ears plug up,and stuffy nose. Hate this time of year,as far as that goes.
Lovely weather again,but remember we will pay for it soon enough in a couple of months when snow starts. Hubby back can't get one belt tell monday,oh joy joy joy. 
Can life get any better then this. I am paying for yesterday and having to much fun.
Have to repot Basil tree that thing is huge,not suppose to grow here inside in winter. Winter over in house last year,put outside this summer,and the thing is huge. Rosemary did well in the house even flowered for me. It is dying now, was outside to.Will have to take a sprig off,and see if I can get it to grow again. Hubby just here to show me how much money he save by buying the belts himself,as to what garage would have charged him. He saved a total of 6's dollars. What a saving,and the parts are still laying all over. Please help me, I am so over joyed at this saving. :roll: Can you tell I am so happy? Will end this report for now and answer more pressing problems on this site. Oh just have to report hubby in again to ask me if Wisconsin football game is on? Had to go out and check the program guide on t.v. to find out for him. Told you he can't figure things out. thank goodness the game is on, and I will have peace for a while. That is until he starts screaming at the game not going the way he thinks it should. And guess what the parts are still on the ground. :mrgreen:


----------



## grandma susan

I've had a constructive day today. Caught up with laundry etc..Even polished...OMG it'll snow, AND I've sewn up the beanie hat AND........I've sewn up the b***y hoody and it's gone next door. DH has taken a picture of it so I shall maybe see if I can send it to you, but it won't be today. DH is not in a very talkative mood..(is the b. ever?). Lady from next door popped into my kitchen for a good cry and she had a couple of ciggy's while she was in. Well I DON'T smoke in the house but she did!!! His face was a picture!!Well honestly what does he want me to do eh? She's sad and sobbing with a *** in her hand wanting to know why she bothers to wake up in a morning and he's pulling a face! I can't tell her to go and cry outside can I? I feel sorry for her, she hasn't much of a life. But I'm not going into the hystryonics (what about that for a word) of it. There's nothing on TV so I thought I'd come on my laptop. I'm really needing a ciggy but his face is still "humph". I think he was born that way, Just like his late mother! She was a misery too. Now his dad was a different kettle of fish, Always smiling and happy. Lord forgive me, I shouldn't tell you this, haha, and I could delete it but I'm not.... hahahaha. He's taken a bit more wallpaper off today. I'm thinking of white paper with a small lavendar motive on and a lavendar or "purpleV" carpet. OR, a deep dark cherry red carpet (Nothing will go on in the stairs neither) and a white wallpaper with a dark cherry red motif. There's no rush. I've waited 30 yrs now so I can hang on in there...Well 5 since the new door got put in but about 25 for the need to paper! Oh thsat's enough for the moment. I'll talk again soon. Love you! Susan x


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96886-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

